# 'So Kate' .. Pictures and comments.



## kickb0xingkid3

Hi, just wondering if anyone has the 'So Kate' style, and how they differ to the pigalle.

Would also be more helpful if anyone has any pictures of their own 'so kates' shoes as im sure the shoes are different close up compared to the celebrity pictures wearing them.

Also comments on:

_Size;_ runs small how many sizes? true to size? or larger?
_Comfort:_ how comfortable are these compared to other styles, how long do you think they can be worn till they hurt?. 
_Colours;_ what available colours are there.
_Any other recommendation?_

Thank you so much for any comments


----------



## Chanieish

This would help so much! I have the same questions. Loving the grenadine glitter so kates on Saks. I'm worried that the toe is too long as I like the shorter pigalle toe. 

Thanks for posting and looking forward to reading some answers/reviews.


----------



## ifinena

I was wondering about the same thing. Even though the actual heel height is stated as a tad lower than the Pigalle 120mm height, the pitch actually looks steeper. So I'm interested to know too. Thank you for asking that!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The heel looks skinnier on the So Kate than the Pigalle. It looks like an updated version to me.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Very limited pictures, no YouTube videos.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

The toe box does look too long to me. I haven't seen them in person yet. Can't wait to try a pair. I really love the curved heel.


----------



## bimmer23

i want the GOLD so kates but the pre order is sold out on saks and the loub store has not recieved the kates yet.... how does the wish list work?


----------



## Racine

Here is a good comparison to the Pigalle!
http://www.talkshoes.com/13085/christian-louboutin-so-kate-pumps/2/


----------



## stilly

bimmer23 said:


> i want the GOLD so kates but the pre order is sold out on saks and the loub store has not recieved the kates yet.... how does the wish list work?


 
I think the CL online store may be getting the golds in. Send them an email or they can direct you to a boutique that may be getting them in. 

I'm on the Saks pre-order list for the Gold So Kates. The delivery dates are still a mystery. They're saying delivery could be as late as November.


----------



## GoGlam

My feet hurt just looking at these shoes


----------



## stilly

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone has the 'So Kate' style, and how they differ to the pigalle.
> 
> Would also be more helpful if anyone has any pictures of their own 'so kates' shoes as im sure the shoes are different close up compared to the celebrity pictures wearing them.
> 
> Also comments on:
> 
> _Size;_ runs small how many sizes? true to size? or larger?
> _Comfort:_ how comfortable are these compared to other styles, how long do you think they can be worn till they hurt?.
> _Colours;_ what available colours are there.
> _Any other recommendation?_
> 
> Thank you so much for any comments


 
I should have my first pair of So Kates next week so I'll take some "real life" comparison pics and tell you how they are.

The So Kates look very much like the Jimmy Choo Anouks but I've got to see them in person.

Most of the delivery dates on the So Kates are later this year.
I know the following colors will be available at some point: Gold, Nude Patent, Black Patent, Black Kid, Rouge Noir (a dark burgundy patent), Black/Red Python


----------



## katelovesshoes

Finally he's created a shoe after my name! It's a sign! Thanks for the info Stilly they do look a bit like Anouks and side by side with the pigalle 120 they look sleeker but would have to see them in person. Am going to the US in late Sept I wonder if I have any chance of finding any while I'm out there or whether I'll be too early. Hoping to get to Paris before Christmas too so maybe I'd have more luck going straight to the source!


----------



## MissSusan

I found this pic on talkshoes.com!  This was worn by Blake Lively and a much better interpretation of how it looks like on.


----------



## AEGIS

^i dont like it on Blake

thanks for the link *Racine*--that's my friends name


----------



## Nolia

The slender back of the Kate is beautiful but the longer front isn't as attractive to me than the Piggies imo


----------



## Loubspassion

Ok. I too think they look like the Anouk. Not so hung onto this one I must say. The most beautiful remains the P120 in Loubi pointy toe styles. So glad I went for the LP.
But I'm waiting for stilly to model them.


----------



## ellegreene

Various celebrities wearing the So Kate pump in various colours! Not all of the pictures have the best angle/shot of the shoes!


----------



## Itsjustabag

The thin heels on those look so killer...I'm game though.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Kirsten Stewart is a big fan of the jimmy choo anouks.

I kind of think the jimmy choo anouks are a higher quality of shoes than the louboutins.

I think the "so Kate" is the piggalle v.2


----------



## ellegreene

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Kirsten Stewart is a big fan of the jimmy choo anouks.
> 
> I kind of think the jimmy choo anouks are a higher quality of shoes than the louboutins.
> 
> I think the "so Kate" is the piggalle v.2



I doubt Kristen Stewart is a fan of any heel considering how quick she is to change out of them! Anouks, Pigalle, So Kate you don't buy any of them for comfort. You buy them because they look mighty sexy. 

Personally I have never noticed a big difference in quality between Jimmy Choo and Louboutin - I have found all the shoes I own from both to be good quality.


----------



## Itsjustabag

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> Kirsten Stewart is a big fan of the jimmy choo anouks.
> 
> I kind of think the jimmy choo anouks are a higher quality of shoes than the louboutins.
> 
> I think the "so Kate" is the piggalle v.2



Oh wow I didn't realise you were UK based (like me). What a nice boyfriend you are buying such nice shoes for your gal.  You're a good egg mate....


----------



## Loubspassion

ellegreene said:


> I doubt Kristen Stewart is a fan of any heel considering how quick she is to change out of them! Anouks, Pigalle, So Kate you don't buy any of them for comfort. You buy them because they look mighty sexy.
> 
> Personally I have never noticed a big difference in quality between Jimmy Choo and Louboutin - I have found all the shoes I own from both to be good quality.




I completely agree. They look darn sexy. I'm not sure either the Choo Anouk are of a higher quality but they seem easier to walk with. In terms of quality, both brands are top quality. 
But after seeing the SK on Kerry Washington, I think I will give it another go


----------



## puppyylove

The toe box looks too long for my taste.


----------



## stilly

*They're here...they're here!!!*
*Finally my first pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!! *

My first impressions are that they're somewhere between a CL Pigalle and Jimmy Choo Anouk. The toe is pointier than the Pigalle but not as pointy as the Anouk.
The heel height is the about the same as the others but the heel is much thinner.

I went with my normal Pigalle 120 size which is a half size down for me. They're a little snug but like Pigalles I'll bet they'll stretch over time.

I took some quick pics below when I got home from work.
The comparison pics show the Pigalle, So Kates and Anouks side by side for comparison in that order. I'll try to put some more mod pics on my thread later this week.

So here they are...So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure.
They claim they're bronze in color but I would say they're more of a silver/gray shade. You be the judge...


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> *They're here...they're here!!!*
> *Finally my first pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!! *
> 
> My first impressions are that they're somewhere between a CL Pigalle and Jimmy Choo Anouk. The toe is pointier than the Pigalle but not as pointy as the Anouk.
> The heel height is the about the same as the others but the heel is much thinner.
> 
> I went with my normal Pigalle 120 size which is a half size down for me. They're a little snug but like Pigalles I'll bet they'll stretch over time.
> 
> I took some quick pics below when I got home from work.
> The comparison pics show the Pigalle, So Kates and Anouks side by side for comparison in that order. I'll try to put some more mod pics on my thread later this week.
> 
> So here they are...So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure.
> They claim they're bronze in color but I would say they're more of a silver/gray shade. You be the judge...



Thank you for all the pictures and comparisons!! I am so wary of that heel now!!! I did not realize it was going to be exactly like the Sexy, Filo, etc heels. They look shorter than 120 and the Pigalle, which is a good thing. The sizing seems to be different from what I thought as well. May go down just a half size instead of a whole like my Pigalles.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> *They're here...they're here!!!*
> *Finally my first pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!! *
> 
> My first impressions are that they're somewhere between a CL Pigalle and Jimmy Choo Anouk. The toe is pointier than the Pigalle but not as pointy as the Anouk.
> The heel height is the about the same as the others but the heel is much thinner.
> 
> I went with my normal Pigalle 120 size which is a half size down for me. They're a little snug but like Pigalles I'll bet they'll stretch over time.
> 
> I took some quick pics below when I got home from work.
> The comparison pics show the Pigalle, So Kates and Anouks side by side for comparison in that order. I'll try to put some more mod pics on my thread later this week.
> 
> So here they are...So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure.
> They claim they're bronze in color but I would say they're more of a silver/gray shade. You be the judge...



LOVE all 3 styles!!

I love the Pigalle 120 because of short toe-box and toe-cleavage, low cut sides.  Goodness, the Anouk & "So Kate" are very similar..WANT!

I need to "boost my budget", so I can buy some Anouks & "So Kate"  I have some pumps with that REALLY THIN 5" heel from long ago, I got plenty of gasps when I wore them out.

Can't wait to see the outfits you pair with them Stilly!


----------



## Sunset Blvd

stilly said:


> *They're here...they're here!!!*
> *Finally my first pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!! *



thanks so much for sharing .. hope it's easier to walk than the pigalle since it's shorter. what do you think in term of comfort comparing to pigalle? 

i pre-ordered mine at Saks in Black Kid, can't wait to get them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I got my So Kate 120 Python Deco yesterday.

Same size as my Pigalle 120 which is size 36.  For reference, full size down from my Pigalle 100s which are 37s.

The toe-box is slightly longer than the Pigalles, but much shorter than the Decollete 554.
Surprisingly extremely comfortable and easy to walk in compared to P120s.
I think the steeper vamp actually helps support the arch which stops the feet from sliding forward. No heel slippage whatsoever!

Much recommended!


----------



## stilly

Sunset Blvd said:


> thanks so much for sharing .. hope it's easier to walk than the pigalle since it's shorter. what do you think in term of comfort comparing to pigalle?
> 
> i pre-ordered mine at Saks in Black Kid, can't wait to get them.


 
Thanks *Sunset Blvd*!!!

The heel is only a tiny bit shorter than the Pigalle...maybe 10mm tops.

I'm on pre-order for the Black Kid and Gold So Kate's from Saks as well.
They're saying delivery will be by Aug. 31st but my experience with them is they usually beat those expected dates by a few weeks so maybe we'll see our shoes any day now!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got my So Kate 120 Python Deco yesterday.
> 
> Same size as my Pigalle 120 which is size 36.  For reference, full size down from my Pigalle 100s which are 37s.
> 
> The toe-box is slightly longer than the Pigalles, but much shorter than the Decollete 554.
> Surprisingly extremely comfortable and easy to walk in compared to P120s.
> I think the steeper vamp actually helps support the arch which stops the feet from sliding forward. No heel slippage whatsoever!
> 
> Much recommended!


 
I love these *Helen*!!!

Have you worn them much yet? I didn't see much of a difference in fit and feel to the Pigalle when I tried mine on today. The heel is very thin so I wonder how durable they'll be over time. The pythons I got have very delicate scales on the skin.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I love these *Helen*!!!
> 
> Have you worn them much yet? I didn't see much of a difference in fit and feel to the Pigalle when I tried mine on today. The heel is very thin so I wonder how durable they'll be over time. The pythons I got have very delicate scales on the skin.


Hi Stilly!  How are you?

Love yours too and I am getting them too.  They are currently on hold for me hehe!

I have quite a few pairs with heels that are thin like the So Kates or even thinner heels from CL and I have never ever had any problems.  Never broke a heel.  I don't understand how people ever do it.  I am extremely careful watching where I go and I make sure I don't pound down on them.  I think it is all about paying attention to how you shift your weight on them when you walk.

I agree the fit is exactly the same as P120s except comfier and easier to walk.  My SA was also in agreement and was in awe!

Cheers!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi Stilly!  How are you?
> 
> Love yours too and I am getting them too.  They are currently on hold for me hehe!
> 
> I have quite a few pairs with heels that are thin like the So Kates or even thinner heels from CL and I have never ever had any problems.  Never broke a heel.  I don't understand how people ever do it.  I am extremely careful watching where I go and I make sure I don't pound down on them.  I think it is all about paying attention to how you shift your weight on them when you walk.
> 
> I agree the fit is exactly the same as P120s except comfier and easier to walk.  My SA was also in agreement and was in awe!
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
Thanks *Helen*.

I haven't broken any of the heels on my Piggies or Anouks yet (knock on wood) but as they keep making the heels thinner and thinner I start to wonder. I'm pretty careful walking as well.

I think I'm on the wait list for the So Kate's you got as well. The CL boutique just described them as a black & red without an pictures...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*.
> 
> I haven't broken any of the heels on my Piggies or Anouks yet (knock on wood) but as they keep making the heels thinner and thinner I start to wonder. I'm pretty careful walking as well.
> 
> I think I'm on the wait list for the So Kate's you got as well. The CL boutique just described them as a black & red without an pictures...


Dear Stilly

Make sure you get the boutique to send you pictures from all angles like I have done.  The sides, the insides, the toe-box, the heel area.  I was lucky that my pair was symmetrical, but I have seen others where the pattern was all over the place.

People seem to be scared of the vamp, but because the heel gets to rest up behind and the arch is supported well (I have very high arches) my feet don't slide forward so I get no heel slippage. I hope I am making sense here for you.

Therefore, I find them easier to keep my knees straight when walking without throwing back my shoulder as much as I do with my piggies.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*.
> 
> I haven't broken any of the heels on my Piggies or Anouks yet (knock on wood) but as they keep making the heels thinner and thinner I start to wonder. I'm pretty careful walking as well.
> 
> I think I'm on the wait list for the So Kate's you got as well. The CL boutique just described them as a black & red without an pictures...


You are on a waiting list for the Python Deco and I have my  Bronze held.  We are gonna be shoe twins YAY!!!


----------



## maryelle

This thread is awesome! Thanks stilly for the comparison pics! And congrats on your So Kate. Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## Nolia

giggles00 said:


> LOVE all 3 styles!!
> 
> I love the Pigalle 120 because of short toe-box and toe-cleavage, low cut sides.  Goodness, the Anouk & "So Kate" are very similar..WANT!
> 
> I need to "boost my budget", so I can buy some Anouks & "So Kate"  I have some pumps with that REALLY THIN 5" heel from long ago, I got plenty of gasps when I wore them out.
> 
> Can't wait to see the outfits you pair with them Stilly!



Yay!! Thanks so much for the comparison, Stilly! How do the So Kates compare to the Pigalle (not exactly "comfort-wise", but the pitch and vamp combination).


----------



## mrsjcfk

maryelle said:


> This thread is awesome! Thanks stilly for the comparison pics! And congrats on your So Kate. Can't wait to see the others.



Ditto!


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got my So Kate 120 Python Deco yesterday.
> 
> Same size as my Pigalle 120 which is size 36.  For reference, full size down from my Pigalle 100s which are 37s.
> 
> The toe-box is slightly longer than the Pigalles, but much shorter than the Decollete 554.
> Surprisingly extremely comfortable and easy to walk in compared to P120s.
> I think the steeper vamp actually helps support the arch which stops the feet from sliding forward. No heel slippage whatsoever!
> 
> Much recommended!



These are STUNN-ING&#128151;&#128079;


----------



## abs678

stilly said:


> Thanks *Sunset Blvd*!!!
> 
> The heel is only a tiny bit shorter than the Pigalle...maybe 10mm tops.
> 
> I'm on pre-order for the Black Kid and Gold So Kate's from Saks as well.
> They're saying delivery will be by Aug. 31st but my experience with them is they usually beat those expected dates by a few weeks so maybe we'll see our shoes any day now!


Well I couldn't take it any longer, I ordered a pair of python So Kate's today  I was sold after your model pics in the other thread.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*.
> 
> I haven't broken any of the heels on my Piggies or Anouks yet (knock on wood) but as they keep making the heels thinner and thinner I start to wonder. I'm pretty careful walking as well.
> 
> I think I'm on the wait list for the So Kate's you got as well. The CL boutique just described them as a black & red without an pictures...



I really have to watch out for cracks, landing a stiletto heel there can be a trip/fall!  Not to mention damaging the shoe..

Do your heel tips get damaged/worn by walking on concrete?  I have a devil of a time, with damaged heel tips.  Plus, I've worn holes in my soles, with my other 5" pumps (Bus Palladium, my fave before Pigalle 120s)

I do have some French made Ernest 6" pumps (!), with steel heel tips.  I would wear them on concrete, but even they can wear out.

I never wear my Pigalle 120s on pavement, only inside.  I do my "beater 5" heels", carry a shoe-bag with my Pigalle 120s, & don them when I go inside.

Rock on with those "So Kate"s!


----------



## stilly

abs678 said:


> Well I couldn't take it any longer, I ordered a pair of python So Kate's today  I was sold after your model pics in the other thread.  Thanks for the info!


 
So exciting!!!
You're going to love them!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude So Kate 120s. The So Kates seem to be slowing dribbling into the CL boutiques now. I'm told only selected boutiques will stock them. It looks like Saks, Neimans and Bergdorfs have all pushed back their delivery dates to Oct./Nov. on preorders though so I'll have to be patient I guess.

These fit quite a bit tighter than my Python So Kates so I hope they're going to stretch...

More pics on my thread.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Nude So Kate 120s. The So Kates seem to be slowing dribbling into the CL boutiques now. I'm told only selected boutiques will stock them. It looks like Saks, Neimans and Bergdorfs have all pushed back their delivery dates to Oct./Nov. on preorders though so I'll have to be patient I guess.
> 
> These fit quite a bit tighter than my Python So Kates so I hope they're going to stretch...
> 
> More pics on my thread.



Oh gosh Stilly you are adding to your lovely collection so quickly. How are you finding those even thinner heels compared to the Pigalle's?


----------



## Sunset Blvd

stilly said:


> My new Nude So Kate 120s. The So Kates seem to be slowing dribbling into the CL boutiques now. I'm told only selected boutiques will stock them. It looks like Saks, Neimans and Bergdorfs have all pushed back their delivery dates to Oct./Nov. on preorders though so I'll have to be patient I guess.
> 
> These fit quite a bit tighter than my Python So Kates so I hope they're going to stretch...
> 
> More pics on my thread.



So Kate so sexy with the skinny jeans. 

I got an email from Saks about the pre-order pushing back too. Then a few hours later a confirmation email that my order has shipped. So I'm getting it next week. Hopefully it is the same with you.


----------



## stilly

Sunset Blvd said:


> So Kate so sexy with the skinny jeans.
> 
> I got an email from Saks about the pre-order pushing back too. Then a few hours later a confirmation email that my order has shipped. So I'm getting it next week. Hopefully it is the same with you.


 
Thanks *Sunset*!!!
Maybe I'll get something form Saks as well!!!
Fingers crossed...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh gosh Stilly you are adding to your lovely collection so quickly. How are you finding those even thinner heels compared to the Pigalle's?


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
The thinner heel isn't really any different than the Pigalle when you're wearing them.
I think someone said they found them easier to wear but I'd say its about the same as the Piggies...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My new Nude So Kate 120s. The So Kates seem to be slowing dribbling into the CL boutiques now. I'm told only selected boutiques will stock them. It looks like Saks, Neimans and Bergdorfs have all pushed back their delivery dates to Oct./Nov. on preorders though so I'll have to be patient I guess.
> 
> These fit quite a bit tighter than my Python So Kates so I hope they're going to stretch...
> 
> More pics on my thread.



I had the same issue come up in my SZ40.5 black-patent Love Me 120.  They seemed to be tighter than the SZ40.5 black-sparkle (which ended up giving me a severe bunion on my right foot!!), but they ARE stretching out.

I have a SZ41 pivouine-sparkle which fits far looser.  But, I know after stretching, the above SZ40.5 will end up OK.


----------



## LouboutinMommy

Just received my So Kate's in yesterday from Saks. I got the Black Kid leather. First off...love them and I agree with others that have said these are easier to walk in than the Pigalles. Also the higher pitch seems to eliminate the heel slipping, so even if you did have a little bit of a gap in the back, I think you'd be ok. I have a wide foot and have never really been able to work with the Pigalles, my foot hangs over the side too much, but these work! So just FYI if you have wide feet these may work. My TTS in Louboutin is 38 and I got 37.5 in these and they fit perfectly.


----------



## stilly

LouboutinMommy said:


> Just received my So Kate's in yesterday from Saks. I got the Black Kid leather. First off...love them and I agree with others that have said these are easier to walk in than the Pigalles. Also the higher pitch seems to eliminate the heel slipping, so even if you did have a little bit of a gap in the back, I think you'd be ok. I have a wide foot and have never really been able to work with the Pigalles, my foot hangs over the side too much, but these work! So just FYI if you have wide feet these may work. My TTS in Louboutin is 38 and I got 37.5 in these and they fit perfectly.


 
Congrats!!! I'm so jealous!!!!
I'm on preorder with Saks as well but nothing so far. 
Can we see some pics?


----------



## SakuraJ

Good morning.
Would somebody post pictures wearin So kate in one foot pigalle in the other foot?
I really need to make up my mind wich one to buy.
I have been saving for 4 months already and i hope by November buy them.
So please help me showing me these pictures so i can make a better decision.
Would be very grateful.


----------



## ifinena

May I ask what the consensus is so far about sizing in the SoKate? Ladies that have already bought and received their SoKates, please: are they the usual CL size, or should size down half/full, or do they size like Pigalles 120?


----------



## stilly

SakuraJ said:


> Good morning.
> Would somebody post pictures wearin So kate in one foot pigalle in the other foot?
> I really need to make up my mind wich one to buy.
> I have been saving for 4 months already and i hope by November buy them.
> So please help me showing me these pictures so i can make a better decision.
> Would be very grateful.


 
Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.


----------



## stilly

ifinena said:


> May I ask what the consensus is so far about sizing in the SoKate? Ladies that have already bought and received their SoKates, please: are they the usual CL size, or should size down half/full, or do they size like Pigalles 120?


 
I went a half size down on the So Kates just as I do with Pigalle 120s but they're pretty tight. I'd recommend TTS which is what the CL website suggests. They do seem to fit slightly differently than Pigalles.


----------



## maryelle

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.



great mod comparison pics as always, stilly!


----------



## Itsjustabag

Thanks for the mod shots Stilly! Looks great...


----------



## 5elle

Thanks Stilly - great comparison shots! Decisions...


----------



## ifinena

stilly said:


> I went a half size down on the So Kates just as I do with Pigalle 120s but they're pretty tight. I'd recommend TTS which is what the CL website suggests. They do seem to fit slightly differently than Pigalles.



Thank you stilly! 
Awesome comparison pics btw!


----------



## 5elle

As someone with high arches I really think I am going to pull the trigger on the So Kates. I think they will work.


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.



Love the shoes but I just have to say that I am obsessed with that walkway.  It looks so serene.  (Sorry, but i am a sucker for natural views &#58388;


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.



Awesome comparison shots! I just love the arch on the So Kate how it gracefully curves into the heel. Such a bravo moment!


----------



## mrsjcfk

The curve of the so kate sole is so sexy!


----------



## Nolia

Thanks for the comparison shots, Stilly!  What is your preference and personal opinion?


----------



## platesndates

I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.


----------



## stilly

platesndates said:


> I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Love the shoes but I just have to say that I am obsessed with that walkway.  It looks so serene.  (Sorry, but i am a sucker for natural views &#58388;


 
That's my front yard...


----------



## abs678

platesndates said:


> I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.


Pretty! Never saw them in that color before


----------



## iBella1984

Oh, I was driven to get the pigalle 120 but now after seeing Stillys comparison pictures, I want So Kates!  

Thank you for great pictures Stilly! 

Platesndates: your shoes look so gorgeous!


----------



## GeminiFairy12

I just received my So Kate pumps yesterday. I'm wondering if these will stretch. I usually wear a 37.5 and got the 38 to be sure. Still feel a little snug but I also don't want them to be too big. Oh, btw, first pair of CL's so I'm a newbie. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrsjcfk

platesndates said:


> I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.



Love this color!! This may be my next purchase!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

GeminiFairy12 said:


> I just received my So Kate pumps yesterday. I'm wondering if these will stretch. I usually wear a 37.5 and got the 38 to be sure. Still feel a little snug but I also don't want them to be too big. Oh, btw, first pair of CL's so I'm a newbie.
> 
> Thanks!



So Kate's are a great first pair! Congrats!


----------



## platesndates

abs678 said:


> Pretty! Never saw them in that color before



Thank you! They just came into the boutique so I was in awe. I came in for the practical black but when I saw these I just couldn't pass them up.



iBella1984 said:


> Platesndates: your shoes look so gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm loving them! Now we will just see how long I can stand / walk in them.



mrsjcfk said:


> Love this color!! This may be my next purchase!!


Yes! They also have this color in fifi if you're not hot about so kate. 

Stilly you have an awesome front yard.  and great model pics!


----------



## anasa

Tried these on at Saks today and I fell in love!! The So Kate's are so, so gorgeous, if anyone had any doubts. Didn't take the plunge yet since I want my next pair to be nudes, but here's another mod photo in case anyone wants to see. &#128571;


----------



## stilly

anasa said:


> Tried these on at Saks today and I fell in love!! The So Kate's are so, so gorgeous, if anyone had any doubts. Didn't take the plunge yet since I want my next pair to be nudes, but here's another mod photo in case anyone wants to see. &#128571;
> 
> View attachment 2313346


 
These are gorgeous on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## anasa

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous on you!!!
> Love them!!!



Hehe, did you know I actually decided to go try them on after seeing all of your reveals?! I wanted to try on the nude pair but I couldn't find them anywhere! According to the SA at Saks, they're not ordering them in nude but I can't find it on any of the websites either ...


----------



## stilly

anasa said:


> Hehe, did you know I actually decided to go try them on after seeing all of your reveals?! I wanted to try on the nude pair but I couldn't find them anywhere! According to the SA at Saks, they're not ordering them in nude but I can't find it on any of the websites either ...


 
My Nude So Kates came from the Dallas boutique. I think the Las Vegas Palazzo Boutique may have them as well. You can give them a call or send them an email to see what they have. I was told by the CL online store that not all the boutiques are getting the So Kates so its a little tricky trying to locate them.


----------



## giggles00

anasa said:


> Tried these on at Saks today and I fell in love!! The So Kate's are so, so gorgeous, if anyone had any doubts. Didn't take the plunge yet since I want my next pair to be nudes, but here's another mod photo in case anyone wants to see. &#65533;&#65533;



Is this the "silver sparkle"?  Love'em, I have the black-sparkle in Love Me 120 (has trace of gold highlights).


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Finally got my So Kate's today in Grenadine Glitter. Absolutely gorgeous!!! These shoes are definitely a challenge but I don't wear the Pigalle 120 unless its the Plato. It feels slightly more comfortable because the toe box seems more giving. I went .5 size down from my Pigalle 100, basically the same as my Pigalle Plato 120 in a 38.5. I was scared they would be too small but a 39 would of caused heel slippage for sure. My toes aren't crunched but it literally feels like I'm walking on the ball of my foot. The heel is sooooo thin too. Very sexy I'm just not sure I'll keep them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## KJWM

Just picked up these and a pair of Sophia Webster's from Saks!!  I got the So Kate in a 39, but I am now thinking I need a 38.5.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Had to get the black glitter as well! I love the So Kate silhouette!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2317789
> 
> Had to get the black glitter as well! I love the So Kate silhouette!



mrsjcfk how do you find the comfort level and did u take your same Pigalle 120 size. Congrats on getting both. I love the black glitter!


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.



Great shots stilly, thank you!
I just wonder how can it be that the Pigalle has a higher heel than the Kate? When have you purchased this Pigalle?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mrs. MFH said:


> mrsjcfk how do you find the comfort level and did u take your same Pigalle 120 size. Congrats on getting both. I love the black glitter!



I did take my pigalle size 39. I haven't worn the so Kate's out yet so I can't speak to long term comfort. Though I'm known for always walking with a pair of back up flats. Lol. These are not shoes that I would plan to do lots of standing or walking in.


----------



## JadeVetti

I am happy I got the So Kate, because I find my endurance lasts longer in them than when I'm in my  Pigalle 120.  Went 1/2 a size down just like in the Pigalle and have no issues.  Need more now.


----------



## KJWM

Hi ladies!!  Just wanted to let you know that certain Nordstrom's will be getting the So Kate in black patent, nude, and bronze.


----------



## Loubspassion

JadeVetti said:


> I am happy I got the So Kate, because I find my endurance lasts longer in them than when I'm in my  Pigalle 120.  Went 1/2 a size down just like in the Pigalle and have no issues.  Need more now.



They look so perfect the So Kate!! I'm a bit wary now though. They kind of look like a pair of Tom Ford 5" heel that I bought online but cannot walk in despite the fact I'm used to wearing high heels. The pitch looks almost vertical like the TF.
Anyone had some experience with Tom Ford and how do these compare. No issue by the way with the P120...


----------



## stilly

shoeshoeshoes said:


> Great shots stilly, thank you!
> I just wonder how can it be that the Pigalle has a higher heel than the Kate? When have you purchased this Pigalle?


 
Thanks *shoesshoesshoes*!!!
These Pigalles are probably about 2 years old. The heels are very close in height between the two styles.


----------



## stilly

Here are some mod pics of my Black Kid So Kate 120s...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent So Kate 120s...
I'll post some more pics on my thread.


----------



## Texlatina

So many beautiful styles on this shoe. I was in NM this weekend and tried them on in black patent...and I LOVE the way they look but for some reason the side of my toe/foot kept coming up over the vamp, making them hard to walk in. Does the shoe eventually stretch out so the side of my foot stays in or am I unlucky enough to love the shoe but can't wear them?

Here's a photo...the side of my foot along the three red dots kept coming over the edge of the side. Any thoughts if stretching the toe box would help?


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> So many beautiful styles on this shoe. I was in NM this weekend and tried them on in black patent...and I LOVE the way they look but for some reason the side of my toe/foot kept coming up over the vamp, making them hard to walk in. Does the shoe eventually stretch out so the side of my foot stays in or am I unlucky enough to love the shoe but can't wear them?
> 
> Here's a photo...the side of my foot along the three red dots kept coming over the edge of the side. Any thoughts if stretching the toe box would help?


 
I definitely think they will stretch over time but if your foot is really wide they'll only stretch so much. I think your toes will fit in the shoe better but they still might be a bit snug...


----------



## akillian24

KJWM said:


> Hi ladies!!  Just wanted to let you know that certain Nordstrom's will be getting the So Kate in black patent, nude, and bronze.



Oohh.. bronze sounds fabulous.


----------



## akillian24

So.. do y'all feel like the So Kate's fall on the slightly dressier side than the Pigalle can?  
Obviously we're talking about minute stylistic differences  ... but with the short toe box, I always felt like the Pigalle could give off this fun-flirty vibe with a pair of shorts/jeans and then just as  easily swing "all grown up" with a formal ball gown. 

The So Kates come across in pictures as a bit more elegant. Dressy vs. flirty. 

Anyone?


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> So.. do y'all feel like the So Kate's fall on the slightly dressier side than the Pigalle can?
> Obviously we're talking about minute stylistic differences  ... but with the short toe box, I always felt like the Pigalle could give off this fun-flirty vibe with a pair of shorts/jeans and then just as  easily swing "all grown up" with a formal ball gown.
> 
> The So Kates come across in pictures as a bit more elegant. Dressy vs. flirty.
> 
> Anyone?



I think they're more sexy, if that's even possible. They both can be dressy, but the longer toe box makes the So Kate lean more so. I really like them better than the Pigalle, actually.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I wanted to post these pictures here because the bronze/gold specchio on the back of my Louis Junior's are what is going to be available at Nordstrom in the So Kate and I presume a few of the boutiques ordered this color also.


----------



## KJWM

shoeaddictklw said:


> I wanted to post these pictures here because the bronze/gold specchio on the back of my Louis Junior's are what is going to be available at Nordstrom in the So Kate and I presume a few of the boutiques ordered this color also.



I love your sneakers!!!  Getting ready to order them.&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## abs678

Texlatina said:


> So many beautiful styles on this shoe. I was in NM this weekend and tried them on in black patent...and I LOVE the way they look but for some reason the side of my toe/foot kept coming up over the vamp, making them hard to walk in. Does the shoe eventually stretch out so the side of my foot stays in or am I unlucky enough to love the shoe but can't wear them?
> 
> Here's a photo...the side of my foot along the three red dots kept coming over the edge of the side. Any thoughts if stretching the toe box would help?


It will stretch a little, that happened with mine just a little bit but its not a problem.


----------



## Loubspassion

shoeaddictklw said:


> I think they're more sexy, if that's even possible. They both can be dressy, but the longer toe box makes the So Kate lean more so. I really like them better than the Pigalle, actually.



I agree. There are sexy, dressy, timelessly elegant. The shape makes them look so. Like jewellery for feet. I was dubious at first but seeing more pictures of the SK, I really like them. Will look for them when I visit Paris or the US in November.


----------



## SakuraJ

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.


Thanks so much for this.
I'm totally in love with So kate heels! that's what made me decide for them.
I have to order mines onlines, hope not to mess up with size.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

KJWM said:


> Hi ladies!!  Just wanted to let you know that certain Nordstrom's will be getting the So Kate in black patent, nude, and bronze.



Hi Do you have a contact SA for nordstrom than??Im looking for the bronze so kate. TIA.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Ordered them in Rouge Noir from london and paid yesterday by credit card hope they will arrive tomorrow..... Ordered my Pigalle 120 size - Hope they will fit &#128525;


----------



## grtlegs

It looks like Neiman-Marcus just got restocked!!!!....I ordered my Black Patent So Kates....


----------



## KJWM

Spaceflocke said:


> Ordered them in Rouge Noir from london and paid yesterday by credit card hope they will arrive tomorrow..... Ordered my Pigalle 120 size - Hope they will fit &#128525;



What store?


----------



## KJWM

JJD34 said:


> Actually..just A HUGE shipment of so kate in black patent!



Can you email me at xxxxx?


----------



## KJWM

JJD34 said:


> KJWM, thank you!  To anyone else following, if you need them, let me know!  They'll be gone soon!



Will do!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

JJD34 said:


> KJWM, thank you!  To anyone else following, if you need them, let me know!  They'll be gone soon!



So tempted to order my size since I can't find the pigalle 120!!!! Hmmmmm I just really like the shorter vamp what to do!


----------



## twosmallwonders

JJD34 said:


> I've got limited sizes in pigalle 120 in black kid, black patent and nude patent.  In both the so kate and the pigalle 120 I recommend you go 1/2 size down.  I'll check in the AM if you want.  LMK.



I have a 37.5 being delivered tomorrow in the the black patent 120 pigelle but I think I need a 37 which my SA didn't have -- do you have that?? (I just got a pair of lady lynch on eBay in a 37 and they are perfect - they are pony hair do you think they will stretch more or the same as the patent pigelle?).


----------



## twosmallwonders

JJD34 said:


> Try them on..if your heel slips, they are big.  I will check for a 37 first thing in the morning for you.  As far as stretching...the lining of all of his shoes is the same.  The only difference is the TIME it takes to stretch them.



Ok thanks... I was really hoping that the patent ones wouldn't stretch as much as say the kid or the pony hair ones. My heel might not slip because it didn't slip in the 38 but I had enormous space this is the 38 and it would only get worse after I actually wear them (this was a new pair I sent back and exchanged for the 37.5) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## katelovesshoes

Went to Barney's in San Francisco on Thursday and found pair I most wanted, the rouge noir  they are so gorgeous in real life really rich colour. Got same size as my pigalle 120 size & they feel tighter at the front but hopefully will stretch! They only had a few sizes left, I got 37.5 but I know they also had the black in a 38.


----------



## twosmallwonders

JJD34 said:


> Pigalle 120 in black patent is almost sold out..I only have 38.5 and 39 left.  I have So Kate in 37 though.



Okay thanks I think I want the pigalle so if the 37.5 doesn't work ill just wait until I can find it somewhere in stock  I'm not patient but I can't get both so I don't want to regret my decision!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Okay I seriously love this So Kate...it is a b***h to walk in but after the mini glitter I was determined to get these. I must get the Rouge Noir and Pewter Python I literally stalked Saks everyday until they popped up in my size. 
This time I took TTS rather than my Pigalle 120, .5 down. Well actually it popped up first. IMO it's a much better fit, still snug but not really really super tight like my Mini Glitter. More pics in my collection thread.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Is tts a better fit or half size down like the pigalle?


----------



## sonny21

Any info on where I might be able to find So Kate in Rouge Noir, size 38?


----------



## KJWM

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Is tts a better fit or half size down like the pigalle?



For me it was a half size down


----------



## Mrs. MFH

For me TTS was better...slightly


----------



## anasa

Just saw this on Instagram! Has anyone tried on the bronze color? I can't decide if I like it.


----------



## KJWM

anasa said:


> Just saw this on Instagram! Has anyone tried on the bronze color? I can't decide if I like it.
> 
> View attachment 2353613



I've tried it on.  I love it!!


----------



## KJWM

Oh and we both follow Lauren on Instagram. Lol!!


----------



## anasa

KJWM said:


> Oh and we both follow Lauren on Instagram. Lol!!



Lol yeah her photos are always such eye candy. Hmm now I'm tempted to check this color out in person! But I already decided that my next pair would be nude.  *must resist*


----------



## grtlegs

JJD34 said:


> The bronze specchio has not arrived yet, however I am still taking reserves..  We are getting that, the camo pony hair, and black kid.  The black patent was restocked this morning.  I can get whatever you need.  I post the new releases the day they come in.  (I actually work in NY, so I can get whatever you need!)


Can you get the rouge noir is a 40.5?.....I'm interested....


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Can you get the rouge noir is a 40.5?.....I'm interested....


 
Net-A-Porter just listed the Rouge Noir So Kates as well...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> Net-A-Porter just listed the Rouge Noir So Kates as well...


Thanks Stilly, but now I don't know what to do......before I saw your post, Bergdorfgoodman.com had a 40.5, so I ordered it....have not received word that it is shipping....just keep saying in process....meanwhile, I am watching the sizes disappear from the net-a-porter site...I am worried that bergdorf will come back as order cancelled because they cannot locate it and at the same time my size sold at net-a-porter.......really want the rouge noir So Kates......

I have the same color New Decoltissimo's and that shoe hands down gets the most compliments, mainly for the color....I don't get the same compliments when I wear the ND's in black kid, Nude pat or black pat....


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Thanks Stilly, but now I don't know what to do......before I saw your post, Bergdorfgoodman.com had a 40.5, so I ordered it....have not received word that it is shipping....just keep saying in process....meanwhile, I am watching the sizes disappear from the net-a-porter site...I am worried that bergdorf will come back as order cancelled because they cannot locate it and at the same time my size sold at net-a-porter.......really want the rouge noir So Kates......
> 
> I have the same color New Decoltissimo's and that shoe hands down gets the most compliments, mainly for the color....I don't get the same compliments when I wear the ND's in black kid, Nude pat or black pat....


 
I finally got my Rouge Noirs two weeks ago from Neimans. I think Neimans owns Bergdorfs now so I would have thought they would have shipped yours. If they don't come through, I think the NYC boutiques may have them if you send them an email. You can always return the Bergdorfs order if it eventually ships.


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> I finally got my Rouge Noirs two weeks ago from Neimans. I think Neimans owns Bergdorfs now so I would have thought they would have shipped yours. If they don't come through, I think the NYC boutiques may have them if you send them an email. You can always return the Bergdorfs order if it eventually ships.


It shipped, it shipped!!!!!, I got a tracking number!!!!!....cannot wait.....
So Stilly, you have So Kate in Black Kid, Black Patent, Cobra(or some kind of snake) and Rouge Noir!!!?.....incredible!!!....


----------



## Kfoorya2

anasa said:


> Just saw this on Instagram! Has anyone tried on the bronze color? I can't decide if I like it.
> 
> View attachment 2353613



I thought I would love the so Kate's in this color but I just saw one at Saks today and it seems like the color rubs off to silver! Decided not to get it and settle for the glitter ones


----------



## Kfoorya2

stilly said:


> Here are some mod pics of my Black Kid So Kate 120s...



Love your modeling pics!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> It shipped, it shipped!!!!!, I got a tracking number!!!!!....cannot wait.....
> So Stilly, you have So Kate in Black Kid, Black Patent, Cobra(or some kind of snake) and Rouge Noir!!!?.....incredible!!!....


 
Great news* grtlegs*!!! You're going to love them!!!

Yes I have 5 pairs of So Kates now including the nudes and pythons.
I also have the gold/bronze on backorder.

I've only worn my rouge noirs once so far.
I've actually been wearing my other So Kates quite a bit so far though.


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Great news* grtlegs*!!! You're going to love them!!!
> 
> Yes I have 5 pairs of So Kates now including the nudes and pythons.
> I also have the gold/bronze on backorder.
> 
> I've only worn my rouge noirs once so far.
> I've actually been wearing my other So Kates quite a bit so far though.



Hi stilly,
Mod pics please of all your So Kate . Well except the nude and grey python which you have posted already...
Thanks


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Loubspassion said:


> Hi stilly,
> Mod pics please of all your So Kate . Well except the nude and grey python which you have posted already...
> Thanks




She has posted mod pics on all pairs and I believe they are toward the beginning of this thread.  Also there are some on her thread Stilly's Pigalle Parade, her modeling pics made me love the So Kate.  Such a sexy shoe.


----------



## Loubspassion

Mrs. MFH said:


> She has posted mod pics on all pairs and I believe they are toward the beginning of this thread.  Also there are some on her thread Stilly's Pigalle Parade, her modeling pics made me love the So Kate.  Such a sexy shoe.



Oh yeah. Funny I didn't remember the black kid and black patent. But I haven't seen the rouge noir though...will chech stilly's thread . Thanks


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Hi stilly,
> Mod pics please of all your So Kate . Well except the nude and grey python which you have posted already...
> Thanks


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> She has posted mod pics on all pairs and I believe they are toward the beginning of this thread.  Also there are some on her thread Stilly's Pigalle Parade, her modeling pics made me love the So Kate.  Such a sexy shoe.


 


Loubspassion said:


> Oh yeah. Funny I didn't remember the black kid and black patent. But I haven't seen the rouge noir though...will chech stilly's thread . Thanks


 
No I've been a little tardy and I haven't posted the Rouge Noirs or Black Patents yet.
So without further adieu, here are the Rouge Noir So Kates. They look black in everything but full sunlight...the rouge color is subtle but gorgeous!


----------



## Kfoorya2

So excited!!!! After having my saks online order cancel twice, it finally went through the last time I tried and I got a tracking number! 

So happy and excited to receive my glitter So Kate's. I have been loving everyone's pictures and hope to have mine up soon!!!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nickynamfon

I just purchased Rouge Noirs on NAP in 34 (same as my pigalle 120 size) and the toe boxes are so tight. I'm wondering if they are going to stretch? I also ordered 34.5 but it seems like they're sold out. Should I keep them or return them? My Pigalle 120 is leather studded and I have padded on the back of my heels because there are some slippage.

I thought 34 in Rouge Noirs would be perfect but when I got them they're tight around the toe box but other than that they fit perfectly with no heel slippage at all and I don't need heel padded.

I have a very narrow feet and long toes.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nickynamfon said:


> I just purchased Rouge Noirs on NAP in 34 (same as my pigalle 120 size) and the toe boxes are so tight. I'm wondering if they are going to stretch? I also ordered 34.5 but it seems like they're sold out. Should I keep them or return them? My Pigalle 120 is leather studded and I have padded on the back of my heels because there are some slippage.
> 
> I thought 34 in Rouge Noirs would be perfect but when I got them they're tight around the toe box but other than that they fit perfectly with no heel slippage at all and I don't need heel padded.
> 
> I have a very narrow feet and long toes.



When did you order? I ordered the 34.5 this morning from the UK site and am hoping they do not get canceled. I have a 35 on hold at Mount St just in case though. Just an FYI there isn't anymore 34 or 34.5 in the world (boutique speaking and Neiman Marcus) unless one gets returned. I think we're the same size and I got a 34 in the Geo 120 and it has stretched but it is suede. If they fit length wise maybe try taking them to a cobbler to see what he can do.


----------



## gatorpooh

Kfoorya2 said:


> So excited!!!! After having my saks online order cancel twice, it finally went through the last time I tried and I got a tracking number!
> 
> So happy and excited to receive my glitter So Kate's. I have been loving everyone's pictures and hope to have mine up soon!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app



I ordered a pair of the glitter So Kate's from Saks as well. I hope they are able to fulfill my order. They are absolutely beautiful! So happy yours are on the way


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> No I've been a little tardy and I haven't posted the Rouge Noirs or Black Patents yet.
> So without further adieu, here are the Rouge Noir So Kates. They look black in everything but full sunlight...the rouge color is subtle but gorgeous!


 they look so great on you, especially the changing colour in the shade / sunlight - fantastic. do you have any experience with the so kate while wearing stockings? i´d like to know how slippery they are on the heel. as i live in colder regions i usually wear stockings with heels and have good experience with decolette and fifi. thx


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! I'm a bit late in the game but I have fallen for the So Kate! 

I have searched all the boutiques and they are sold out of my size in nude patent, does anyone know if there are any wait lists for future shipments? I need a 38 or a 37.5 and I'm not in a rush, I just want them eventually. TIA


----------



## nickynamfon

shoeaddictklw said:


> When did you order? I ordered the 34.5 this morning from the UK site and am hoping they do not get canceled. I have a 35 on hold at Mount St just in case though. Just an FYI there isn't anymore 34 or 34.5 in the world (boutique speaking and Neiman Marcus) unless one gets returned. I think we're the same size and I got a 34 in the Geo 120 and it has stretched but it is suede. If they fit length wise maybe try taking them to a cobbler to see what he can do.



I received the shipping confirmation last night in Australia time for 34.5 I have 34 in my hands right now too but I think 34.5 would fit me better. I ordered 34.5 around 11am Australia time yesterday. I will probably get them next week. I think I will end up sending 34 back to NAP


----------



## JadeVetti

*Stilly,* you are not helping at all.  I've had the rouge noir on my mind for some time now, and then I click on this thread and there they are. 

Off for a good hunt I go again .


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> they look so great on you, especially the changing colour in the shade / sunlight - fantastic. do you have any experience with the so kate while wearing stockings? i´d like to know how slippery they are on the heel. as i live in colder regions i usually wear stockings with heels and have good experience with decolette and fifi. thx


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
I haven't tried them with stockings or tights  but I'm sure I will in the colder months. I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## stilly

JadeVetti said:


> *Stilly,* you are not helping at all.  I've had the rouge noir on my mind for some time now, and then I click on this thread and there they are.
> 
> Off for a good hunt I go again .


 
I'm so sorry *JadeVetti*.
They did sell out pretty quickly.
There are a few pairs listed on eBay now but the mark-up is a little steep.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> I'm so sorry *JadeVetti*.
> They did sell out pretty quickly.
> There are a few pairs listed on eBay now but the mark-up is a little steep.



Yes they are there are a pair in my size 39 of the Rouge Noir (the only other pair that I want) and the starting bid is $825, that's $200 over MSRP and the buy it now is like $1200.  That's absurd.  I will just keep checking the sites and hopefully my local Saks over here will get them.  I can't pay that much over retail.


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> No I've been a little tardy and I haven't posted the Rouge Noirs or Black Patents yet.
> So without further adieu, here are the Rouge Noir So Kates. They look black in everything but full sunlight...the rouge color is subtle but gorgeous!



Great stilly. I thought so. The rouge noir are gorgeous on and of course you wear them well. I like the outfit too.
Now i've seen the grenadine glitter on ebay but quite a bit over MSRP. I think I want both now, R/N being more classic and timeless.
Thanks for sharing your gorgeous shoes and looks.
Cheers


----------



## Loubspassion

Mrs. MFH said:


> Yes they are there are a pair in my size 39 of the Rouge Noir (the only other pair that I want) and the starting bid is $825, that's $200 over MSRP and the buy it now is like $1200.  That's absurd.  I will just keep checking the sites and hopefully my local Saks over here will get them.  I can't pay that much over retail.



I know. It's absurd indeed. As you said, best to continue stalking stores and CL websites. That's what I did with my P120 and after more than 1 year got them retail price instead of 300+ over on ebay.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Loubspassion said:


> I know. It's absurd indeed. As you said, best to continue stalking stores and CL websites. That's what I did with my P120 and after more than 1 year got them retail price instead of 300+ over on ebay.



Over 1 year! Congrats. Sry I thought Stilly did post her Rouge Noir...they are gorgeous! I just told my SA today to please try to get one for me in a 39.  She said 2 colors were scheduled to be there next week but she has to check which colors. Praying its RN.  I'm not in the US so they generally only get the more classic rather than seasonal colors. Fingers are crossed....


----------



## Loubspassion

Mrs. MFH said:


> Over 1 year! Congrats. Sry I thought Stilly did post her Rouge Noir...they are gorgeous! I just told my SA today to please try to get one for me in a 39.  She said 2 colors were scheduled to be there next week but she has to check which colors. Praying its RN.  I'm not in the US so they generally only get the more classic rather than seasonal colors. Fingers are crossed....



Yes. I have small feet (35-35.5) and 34.5 in P120 . So a bit difficult to find my size. That's why I'm so often sad because the best choice is available from 36 to 39-40. So I envy you.
Last time I emailed both European and US customer service and they were able to locate the shoes I wanted. So I do rely on them for that. Bought my LP from the Rome Boutique because they were the only one having my size...
Good luck with finding them soon


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Thanks *peggy*!!!
> I haven't tried them with stockings or tights  but I'm sure I will in the colder months. I'm sure they'll be fine.


 thx maybe you can share some mod pics wearing stockings or tights, that would be great!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Over 1 year! Congrats. Sry I thought Stilly did post her Rouge Noir...they are gorgeous! I just told my SA today to please try to get one for me in a 39.  She said 2 colors were scheduled to be there next week but she has to check which colors. Praying its RN.  I'm not in the US so they generally only get the more classic rather than seasonal colors. Fingers are crossed....




Which store? Still looking for the nude. I'm so frustrated at myself for turning them down!

Just curious if you tried Mount St? They got their shipment a week ago for RN.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nickynamfon said:


> I received the shipping confirmation last night in Australia time for 34.5 I have 34 in my hands right now too but I think 34.5 would fit me better. I ordered 34.5 around 11am Australia time yesterday. I will probably get them next week. I think I will end up sending 34 back to NAP



Very cool!  I'm happy we were both able to get such a rare size. Mine will be here Monday. Congrats again!


----------



## ellegreene

Pam Jenkins in the UK have the Rogue Noir on their website in sizes 36-41 if anyone is interested!


----------



## nickynamfon

Just received my 34.5 and I'm trying 34 and 34.5. The toe box on 34.5 fits much better but the length wise I'm afraid later on It will stretch more. I think I should try them on again tonight when my feet are a swollen more than this.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

nickynamfon said:


> Just received my 34.5 and I'm trying 34 and 34.5. The toe box on 34.5 fits much better but the length wise I'm afraid later on It will stretch more. I think I should try them on again tonight when my feet are a swollen more than this.



congrat. I think we have the same shoe size. Im looking for a pair of so kate in the grey python. but they only have a size 5 as the smallest size. Where you find your 34.5 and 34??Do you mind share


----------



## nickynamfon

I have purchased them from Net-a-Porter UK site. Hope this help and good luck finding them


----------



## gatorpooh

I ordered 3 different sizes of the grenadine So Kate because I was so unsure of the fit. The 8 and the 9 are both shipping out today. The 8 1/2 got cancelled. Hopefully the 8 or 9 will work! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Yes they are there are a pair in my size 39 of the Rouge Noir (the only other pair that I want) and the starting bid is $825, that's $200 over MSRP and the buy it now is like $1200.  That's absurd.  I will just keep checking the sites and hopefully my local Saks over here will get them.  I can't pay that much over retail.


 


Loubspassion said:


> Great stilly. I thought so. The rouge noir are gorgeous on and of course you wear them well. I like the outfit too.
> Now i've seen the grenadine glitter on ebay but quite a bit over MSRP. I think I want both now, R/N being more classic and timeless.
> Thanks for sharing your gorgeous shoes and looks.
> Cheers


 
There is definitely a lot of "profiteering" as they call it on eBay with people buying up new pairs in bunches and then trying to sell them with huge mark-ups on eBay. The So Kates seem to be attracting that behavior more than any other CL style. Its no wonder the websites sell out so fast. I really have gotten quite a few good deals off eBay over the years though but its certainly a "buyer beware" marketplace. I've also been outbid a few times by ridiculous amounts for people willing to pay enormous amounts over the original MSRP. 

Keep your eyes open though. There are still some good deals out there from time to time. You need to be patient.


----------



## SakuraJ

Good morning.
I am so disappointed. More than  a month ago i contacted a CL store in Switzerland (i had no idea there were CL stores here!!) asking if they had the patent leather ones, the advisor told me they were going to receive them in 3 weeks, that i could be written in the waiting list and be contacted AS SOON the merchandise was in store so i could go, try them on and buy the correct size. Yesterday, being over a month since our call, i wrote an email asking about my So Kate, they now just replied saying they got very few items to satisfy the whole list. I just think they decided to contact their _habitué_ customers, leaving behind me, the girl with no CLs at all. Is not that i don't have the money, i saved money several months just for this.
Man, i even have already bought my train ticket to Zürich, which is 3 hours from where i live.


----------



## Loubspassion

SakuraJ said:


> Good morning.
> I am so disappointed. More than  a month ago i contacted a CL store in Switzerland (i had no idea there were CL stores here!!) asking if they had the patent leather ones, the advisor told me they were going to receive them in 3 weeks, that i could be written in the waiting list and be contacted AS SOON the merchandise was in store so i could go, try them on and buy the correct size. Yesterday, being over a month since our call, i wrote an email asking about my So Kate, they now just replied saying they got very few items to satisfy the whole list. I just think they decided to contact their _habitué_ customers, leaving behind me, the girl with no CLs at all. Is not that i don't have the money, i saved money several months just for this.
> Man, i even have already bought my train ticket to Zürich, which is 3 hours from where i live.



Oh no so sorry to hear that. Have you tried other CL boutiques in Europe or UK? I can give you the name of this very nice SA at the Rome Boutique. She helped me get my cherished Lapy Peep. True you will not be able to try them on but from this forum, you can have great insight as per the size you need. Stilly, MrsMFH... can help you.
Maybe you can just provide your regular size in other designers EU or US. The awesome ladies here can help.
I feel for you and am disappointed too but don't despair. And do go to Zurich anyway, at least it'll be a nice trip away from home for a bit . And who knows, maybe you can still get them in the boutique or somewhere else.. I waited 1 year for my Pigalle, 1.5 year for my LP because of my size and since it was meant to be, I finally got them...so chin up you'll get them eventually.
Let me know if you want the SA's name, I'll PM it to you.
Cheers


----------



## legaldiva

GoGlam said:


> My feet hurt just looking at these shoes


 
Mine, too!  I'm quickly losing my interest in CLs for exactly this reason.  They are gorgeous in photos, but they look like murder to wear.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

anasa said:


> Tried these on at Saks today and I fell in love!! The So Kate's are so, so gorgeous, if anyone had any doubts. Didn't take the plunge yet since I want my next pair to be nudes, but here's another mod photo in case anyone wants to see. &#128571;
> 
> View attachment 2313346



Your heel looks shorter than the rest of the so Kate heels. Is it just the picture or is it shorter? These look more desirable to me than others. Thanks


----------



## anasa

Babyyjulianne said:


> Your heel looks shorter than the rest of the so Kate heels. Is it just the picture or is it shorter? These look more desirable to me than others. Thanks




I'm pretty sure it's just the angle of the photo. The so Kate's only come in 120mm, I think?


----------



## SakuraJ

Loubspassion said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear that. Have you tried other CL boutiques in Europe or UK? I can give you the name of this very nice SA at the Rome Boutique. She helped me get my cherished Lapy Peep. True you will not be able to try them on but from this forum, you can have great insight as per the size you need. Stilly, MrsMFH... can help you.
> Maybe you can just provide your regular size in other designers EU or US. The awesome ladies here can help.
> I feel for you and am disappointed too but don't despair. And do go to Zurich anyway, at least it'll be a nice trip away from home for a bit . And who knows, maybe you can still get them in the boutique or somewhere else.. I waited 1 year for my Pigalle, 1.5 year for my LP because of my size and since it was meant to be, I finally got them...so chin up you'll get them eventually.
> Let me know if you want the SA's name, I'll PM it to you.
> Cheers


Ooh thanks! but i think i still cannot get pm, since i'm a newbie. I'm  debating what to do: if head off to Zürich anyway or give forward to someone my ticket, still have a few days to decide before it expires...Let me post as much as needed these days, so then you can pm me about the Rome boutique and the i can figure out my sizing through the forum. Thanks  alot again, you're very kind.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

anasa said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just the angle of the photo. The so Kate's only come in 120mm, I think?



Oh. I haven't seen any other sizes, so I'm sure you're probably right  
Are they horrific to walk in? Lol


----------



## SakuraJ

OMG!!!
I think i've found where to get my So Kate black patent leather!!! i just emailed them asking guidance for the sizing. They have all sizes and ship worldwide. Since i have cash money that was supposed to go to the CL boutique in Zürich, i'm going tomorrow to charge my debit card and buy them. I'm so happy, i feel guilty not telling the site but i'm afraid not to get my So Kate in the correct size and wait for months and months again to have them. But i will tell soon.


----------



## gatorpooh

Does anyone know how much this style will stretch? I received the glitter size 9's today and as expected, they are big. I can fit my forefinger between the back of my heel and the shoe. I could use an insert, but if they stretch much they will be too big after a few wears. I have an 8 coming on Friday, but I'm afraid they will be too tight. I wasn't able to get an 8 1/2. I'm hoping I can make the 8 or the 9 work. Funny, CL customer service told me to order a 7 1/2!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

gatorpooh said:


> Does anyone know how much this style will stretch? I received the glitter size 9's today and as expected, they are big. I can fit my forefinger between the back of my heel and the shoe. I could use an insert, but if they stretch much they will be too big after a few wears. I have an 8 coming on Friday, but I'm afraid they will be too tight. I wasn't able to get an 8 1/2. I'm hoping I can make the 8 or the 9 work. Funny, CL customer service told me to order a 7 1/2!


I also have the glitter So Kate's and I went down in size from a 38.5 to a 38 (same as my Pigalle 120) because I noticed they were already starting to overstretch just having them on briefly. I do like all of my shoes to fit quite snug just as a personal preference. Being that I did return my 38.5 online order to Saks in San Francisco, you can call them to see if they might still have that one in stock. I returned it a few weeks ago but it's always worth a shot! Good luck!


----------



## gatorpooh

gigilovesshoes said:


> I also have the glitter So Kate's and I went down in size from a 38.5 to a 38 (same as my Pigalle 120) because I noticed they were already starting to overstretch just having them on briefly. I do like all of my shoes to fit quite snug just as a personal preference. Being that I did return my 38.5 online order to Saks in San Francisco, you can call them to see if they might still have that one in stock. I returned it a few weeks ago but it's always worth a shot! Good luck!



Thank you! I am really hoping the 8 works. I prefer a more snug fit as well since most leather shoes stretch. If they are uncomfortably tight, I may call around to see if I can find the 8 1/2. Saks told me they were getting more stock sometime in January, but I really want them for New Years. I hope you are enjoying yours!


----------



## Loubspassion

SakuraJ said:


> OMG!!!
> I think i've found where to get my So Kate black patent leather!!! i just emailed them asking guidance for the sizing. They have all sizes and ship worldwide. Since i have cash money that was supposed to go to the CL boutique in Zürich, i'm going tomorrow to charge my debit card and buy them. I'm so happy, i feel guilty not telling the site but i'm afraid not to get my So Kate in the correct size and wait for months and months again to have them. But i will tell soon.



Great. If online, just make sure it's a reputable website if not CL, NAP, Luisaviaroma, Savannah...if any of these, then you're guaranteed to have authentic SK... Pls do proper research when buying online. Good luck


----------



## gigilovesshoes

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I am really hoping the 8 works. I prefer a more snug fit as well since most leather shoes stretch. If they are uncomfortably tight, I may call around to see if I can find the 8 1/2. Saks told me they were getting more stock sometime in January, but I really want them for New Years. I hope you are enjoying yours!


Thanks! I haven't had the chance to wear mine out yet   but am sure I will wear them often the closer it gets to the holidays!  My 38s are not uncomfortably tight, but they are snug... just the way I  like 'em. I think the 38s will work for you as well based on how you  described the 39s fit. Post pics when you receive your new additions!!


----------



## SakuraJ

Loubspassion said:


> Great. If online, just make sure it's a reputable website if not CL, NAP, Luisaviaroma, Savannah...if any of these, then you're guaranteed to have authentic SK... Pls do proper research when buying online. Good luck


Good morning. I went to read the thread of whre to buy CLs and clicked many sites and some have So kate in 1 or 2 sizes, some have nothing. Ok i'll tell: is LuisaViaRoma.
Because after the excitement i began wondering how is it they have stock of all sizes, while others have very few to none.
The search result says that is a reputable site to buy real CLs, but now i'm a bit worried...


----------



## Loubspassion

SakuraJ said:


> Good morning. I went to read the thread of whre to buy CLs and clicked many sites and some have So kate in 1 or 2 sizes, some have nothing. Ok i'll tell: is LuisaViaRoma.
> Because after the excitement i began wondering how is it they have stock of all sizes, while others have very few to none.
> The search result says that is a reputable site to buy real CLs, but now i'm a bit worried...



Good morning to you. Luisa Via Roma is a reputable site to buy authentic designers. But it's weird, I haven't seen Louboutin there for quite some time. Just did another search and could not find anything let alone the SK. 
Point is if you found it there, then fine. Maybe other people can chime in...


----------



## SakuraJ

Loubspassion said:


> Good morning to you. Luisa Via Roma is a reputable site to buy authentic designers. But it's weird, I haven't seen Louboutin there for quite some time. Just did another search and could not find anything let alone the SK.
> Point is if you found it there, then fine. Maybe other people can chime in...


Maybe since the site recognizes where you are, some items are just available for that country.


----------



## Newbie2510

Hi, anyone knows where I can buy the so Kate in black? I've tried calling everywhere but it seems they're sold out. Thanks!!


----------



## KJWM

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi, anyone knows where I can buy the so Kate in black? I've tried calling everywhere but it seems they're sold out. Thanks!!




What size?


----------



## Newbie2510

KJWM said:


> What size?



Hi! Sz 37 or 37.5.. I use simple 100 in sz 8.5, is it true that you need to go 1 sz down on So Kate pumps?

Thanks!!


----------



## KJWM

Newbie2510 said:


> Hi! Sz 37 or 37.5.. I use simple 100 in sz 8.5, is it true that you need to go 1 sz down on So Kate pumps?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




I had to go a whole size down, but others just .5 down.


----------



## Newbie2510

KJWM said:


> I had to go a whole size down, but others just .5 down.




Thanks!! Do you have any SA contact info that still have So Kate in stock??


----------



## gatorpooh

My grenadine So Kate's arrived today. The 8 is perfect in length, but it looks like my toes are squished into the toe box. I am a distance runner and I swear my feet are always swollen  Is this normal? I'm wondering if the 8 1/2 would look better.


----------



## twosmallwonders

gatorpooh said:


> My grenadine So Kate's arrived today. The 8 is perfect in length, but it looks like my toes are squished into the toe box. I am a distance runner and I swear my feet are always swollen  Is this normal? I'm wondering if the 8 1/2 would look better.



Those are so lovely. I think they look fine would love to see some profile pictures!!!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

gatorpooh said:


> My grenadine So Kate's arrived today. The 8 is perfect in length, but it looks like my toes are squished into the toe box. I am a distance runner and I swear my feet are always swollen  Is this normal? I'm wondering if the 8 1/2 would look better.




My toes looked exactly like this also!! I found that applying a good coat of the BandAid Blister Block helped my pinkie toes significantly in terms of being able to slide into the shoes and mold accordingly. When I tried the next half size up it made my toes look even worse! Ughhh. Congrats on your new shoes  I swear they'll stretch and be perfect!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Also, for those of you looking for a pair of So Kate, the US CL website just put up a size range in black suede!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

twosmallwonders said:


> Those are so lovely. I think they look fine would love to see some profile pictures!!!!



Thanks! I will post some profile pics this weekend.


----------



## gatorpooh

gigilovesshoes said:


> My toes looked exactly like this also!! I found that applying a good coat of the BandAid Blister Block helped my pinkie toes significantly in terms of being able to slide into the shoes and mold accordingly. When I tried the next half size up it made my toes look even worse! Ughhh. Congrats on your new shoes  I swear they'll stretch and be perfect!



Thanks! I think I am going to stick with the 8 as a half size bigger would be too long. I am definitely going to try the Blister Block. What a great idea!


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> My grenadine So Kate's arrived today. The 8 is perfect in length, but it looks like my toes are squished into the toe box. I am a distance runner and I swear my feet are always swollen  Is this normal? I'm wondering if the 8 1/2 would look better.


 
I think they look great on you!
So Kates do squish your toes a bit...it comes with the pointy toe.


----------



## Loubspassion

SakuraJ said:


> Maybe since the site recognizes where you are, some items are just available for that country.



So? Did you manage to get them? How do they fit? Mod pics?
Cheers


----------



## SakuraJ

Loubspassion said:


> So? Did you manage to get them? How do they fit? Mod pics?
> Cheers


Hi.
I bought them yesterday!! But when i clicked "Buy" it said was a pre-order, delivery expected by october 31. I can't wait to have them and of course will post tons of pictures.


----------



## lyndat

Have fallen in love with the Rouge Noir colourway.. so bummed that I missed out on it when it was on net-a-porter. Has anyone else seen a 36 floating around somewhere? If so, please let me know!!


----------



## Fashionobses

So kate are nicer I think!


----------



## gatorpooh

stilly said:


> I think they look great on you!
> So Kates do squish your toes a bit...it comes with the pointy toe.



Thanks Stilly. I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

lyndat said:


> Have fallen in love with the Rouge Noir colourway.. so bummed that I missed out on it when it was on net-a-porter. Has anyone else seen a 36 floating around somewhere? If so, please let me know!!



Mcmarket in Monaco got them. Try calling them. They do not speak very good English though. They also require you to do a transfer.



gatorpooh said:


> My grenadine So Kate's arrived today. The 8 is perfect in length, but it looks like my toes are squished into the toe box. I am a distance runner and I swear my feet are always swollen  Is this normal? I'm wondering if the 8 1/2 would look better.



My patent ones were like this. They stretched out very nicely though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

QUICK! Nude patent at Madison! Finally got a pair for myself!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Where do you find your Loubs? On eBay they're like $1500 for a pair. I need help!!


----------



## Louboufan

Babyyjulianne said:


> Where do you find your Loubs? On eBay they're like $1500 for a pair. I need help!!


Does anyone know where I can find the So Kate in white patent?  Looking for 38.5 and 40.5, TIA!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Louboufan said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the So Kate in white patent?  Looking for 38.5 and 40.5, TIA!


Horatio had them.


----------



## lyndat

shoeaddictklw said:


> Mcmarket in Monaco got them. Try calling them. They do not speak very good English though. They also require you to do a transfer.



Thanks heaps!! I will get on it!!


----------



## roverchic

I just pre-ordered a pair of black patent SK's from Barneys...
They have to be pretty awesome to ***** Pigalle 120's.


----------



## kia2you

_xx not allowed_


----------



## Sariina

Stilly: I love the Rouge Noirs you're wearing!
Can't wait to get a pair in nude.. I even prefer So Kates to Pigalles


----------



## Tivo

platesndates said:


> I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.



I've been on the fence about So Kate - as I love the Pigalle- but these pics changed my mind! Yours is the most gorgeous presentation of So Kate that I've seen so far. What color is this? They are stunning on you.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Tivo said:


> I've been on the fence about So Kate - as I love the Pigalle- but these pics changed my mind! Yours is the most gorgeous presentation of So Kate that I've seen so far. What color is this? They are stunning on you.



They look hot and sexy on you. Congrat. I cant even find a pair in my size. :/


----------



## mizcolon73

shoeaddictklw said:


> QUICK! Nude patent at Madison! Finally got a pair for myself!



Anyone know their email??


----------



## lyndat

shoeaddictklw said:


> Mcmarket in Monaco got them. Try calling them. They do not speak very good English though. They also require you to do a transfer.




Out of my size  but luckily I was able to get a pair from net-a-porter!! Should be arriving Wednesday/Thursday!! Hopefully they fit because I took my TTS rather than sizing down (wide feet). Fingers crossed!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Suede So Kates


----------



## 8seventeen19

lyndat said:


> Out of my size  but luckily I was able to get a pair from net-a-porter!! Should be arriving Wednesday/Thursday!! Hopefully they fit because I took my TTS rather than sizing down (wide feet). Fingers crossed!



Yay! Very happy for you. You'll love them. I can't stop wearing mine. 







stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates


STOOOOOP! You're killing me!  I'm really trying to not buy these after buying another pair of kid to strass. They look amazing on you!


----------



## mizcolon73

shoeaddictklw said:


> QUICK! Nude patent at Madison! Finally got a pair for myself!



Got mine today!!


----------



## mizcolon73

JJD34 said:


> My store has got limited So Kate's left in black patent and in python.  I've got a list for the So Kate's in bronze specchio that is not nearly filled up yet.  I'm new to the forum, so I don't know if I can receive messages, but after my trial period, feel free to DM me.  They won't arrive until next week the earliest, anyway.




Thinking I may need to order a 39, have any??


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates



So elegant! What more can I say?


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates



Oh Stilly these are divine!  These are #1 on my list right now .. I just need to find them somewhere!

In the meantime I shall drool over your modeling pix.


----------



## texas87

Loving all your scores ladies. I would love a pair of So Kate's myself but my size is too popular (35.5-36) If anyone has any leads let me know.


----------



## Tivo

texas87 said:


> Loving all your scores ladies. I would love a pair of So Kate's myself but my size is too popular (35.5-36) If anyone has any leads let me know.


 

They have 36.5 at Net-A-Porter http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/376034 

and Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0000223280&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001


----------



## angelcove

Loving all the pix of So Kates!! So, what is the general consensus regarding sizing?  TTS, .5 size down??  I'm conflicted & confused.  I've read the sizing reviews on saks & majority of ppl go tts or size up.  I wear 36.5 in pigalle 100 but haven't tried on pigalle 120.  Should I go for 36 or 36.5??


----------



## mizcolon73

angelcove said:


> Loving all the pix of So Kates!! So, what is the general consensus regarding sizing?  TTS, .5 size down??  I'm conflicted & confused.  I've read the sizing reviews on saks & majority of ppl go tts or size up.  I wear 36.5 in pigalle 100 but haven't tried on pigalle 120.  Should I go for 36 or 36.5??



I'm waiting on a pair in TTS and my SA said either TTS or .5 up. I must say I'm completely torn as well... Guess I'll know tomorrow!!


----------



## AnnZ

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates




Lovely.  I'm a huge fan of black suede.


----------



## gatorpooh

I was confused about sizing as well. Saks told me to order a half size up from my US TTS and CL  customer service told me to order a half size down from my US TTS. I wound up getting an 8, which is my actual US TTS and they are perfect. A little tight in the toe box but I know they will stretch.


----------



## angelcove

mizcolon73 said:


> I'm waiting on a pair in TTS and my SA said either TTS or .5 up. I must say I'm completely torn as well... Guess I'll know tomorrow!!


 


gatorpooh said:


> I was confused about sizing as well. Saks told me to order a half size up from my US TTS and CL customer service told me to order a half size down from my US TTS. I wound up getting an 8, which is my actual US TTS and they are perfect. A little tight in the toe box but I know they will stretch.


 
Well, I was impatient and called CL Dallas.  SA told me 1/2 size down in So Kates, so that's what I did.  Fingers crossed!!  The erratic sizing is driving me !!  It's not like I can exchange them for the correct size since they're the IT shoes, they're so hard to find these days!

Miz pls post when u receive shoes.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

angelcove said:


> Well, I was impatient and called CL Dallas.  SA told me 1/2 size down in So Kates, so that's what I did.  Fingers crossed!!  The erratic sizing is driving me !!  It's not like I can exchange them for the correct size since they're the IT shoes, they're so hard to find these days!
> 
> Miz pls post when u receive shoes.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Received my So Kate's today and I order tts and they fit perfectly!!!


----------



## martinaa

Where can I find taupe So Kate? Is this color available?


----------



## angelcove

mizcolon73 said:


> Received my So Kate's today and I order tts and they fit perfectly!!!


 
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Where can I find taupe So Kate? Is this color available?



I'm waiting for it as well. I have not seen it anywhere but I could've missed it early on when I was thinking I didn't want it. 


For those of you asking sizing questions here is my breakdown:
Pigalle 120: 34.5 (kid spikes are 34)
Pigalle 100: 35.5 (sometimes 35)
PATENT So Kate: 34.5 (killed my feet for a bit, then ok) and 35 (better)
KID So Kate: 34.5
PYTHON So Kate: 34.5
SUEDE So Kate/Geo 120: 34 and 34.5 

Moral of the story, 1/2 to 1 full size down from TTS, depending on material. This is for small sizes and may not be applicable for larger sizes.


----------



## stilly

Net-a-Porter just listed the Black Suede So Kates on their website today...


----------



## Chanieish

Thanks stilly! My size is coming soon, but can't wait!


----------



## lyndat

Net-a-porter UK have the Rouge Noir in a 36 and 39.5 at the moment  Can't wait to get home to my NAP delivery tonight!! 

The Black Suede ones are gorgeous!! Contemplating getting a pair as well!!


----------



## mizcolon73

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm waiting for it as well. I have not seen it anywhere but I could've missed it early on when I was thinking I didn't want it.
> 
> 
> For those of you asking sizing questions here is my breakdown:
> Pigalle 120: 34.5 (kid spikes are 34)
> Pigalle 100: 35.5 (sometimes 35)
> PATENT So Kate: 34.5 (killed my feet for a bit, then ok) and 35 (better)
> KID So Kate: 34.5
> PYTHON So Kate: 34.5
> SUEDE So Kate/Geo 120: 34 and 34.5
> 
> Moral of the story, 1/2 to 1 full size down from TTS, depending on material. This is for small sizes and may not be applicable for larger sizes.




If you mean nude, I just got mine from the Madison store... I took tts and they fit perfectly 39.5


----------



## jermaine

They really look beautiful the So Kate seems much harder to walk on than the Pigalle. It's almost wearing ballet shoes, I feel like getting leg cramps when I stretch my feet in those precious treasures. Good for dinners and home occasions


----------



## lyndat

Just tried on my So Kates and I'm afraid they are slightly too big length wise- about a half cm gap between my heel and the back. What should I do? Pad the footbed or return? Width wise I don't think I can go any smaller (it is already a struggle to get my wide feet into them). Such a shame because I really do love them and was looking forward to wearing them to a wedding this weekend


----------



## gatorpooh

lyndat said:


> Just tried on my So Kates and I'm afraid they are slightly too big length wise- about a half cm gap between my heel and the back. What should I do? Pad the footbed or return? Width wise I don't think I can go any smaller (it is already a struggle to get my wide feet into them). Such a shame because I really do love them and was looking forward to wearing them to a wedding this weekend



I would try a half size smaller. I purchased an 8 which is my TTS, but after wearing them around my house for a few days, they started to stretch. I didn't think I could get my foot into the 7 1/2, but I tried and they actually fit better. My toes are a tiny bit more squished in the smaller size, but the length is perfect. They will definitely stretch. If the smaller size is too uncomfortable, you can always wear an insole or a heel grip.


----------



## SakuraJ

Good morning.They're mine finally!
My first ever pair of Cl!
They arrived last Tuesday, i opened the box and at first i thought  they're too small to be a 39. But the shoes have such delicate design  that i think that's why they look small, compared to other rough,  "heavy" made shoes.
I tried them on and very, very tight in the toe box, for a moment was afraid had to exchange them.
These two days, while i wash the dishes or sit down to study i wear them  with a pair of thick socks to break them in faster, and it worked. Just  have to wear like this a bit more, but i'm going to cut the tips of the  socks and wear only the tips since i don't want the shoes be too wide  at the heel.
I got them at Luisa Via Roma. Is it normal that the "vero cuoio" is not  printed in the sole neither at the inside of the shoe? instead there is a  sticker. It makes me doubt a bit...
I have a very narrow foot, there's a bit of space at the toe cleavage, i was hoping for more adhesion.


----------



## SakuraJ

Oh sorry, now i know how to post the pictures.


----------



## KJWM

I am so excited!!!  I just ordered the So Kate in watermelon.


----------



## Tivo

I want to see MORE pictures ladies! I feel like there aren't enough angles and views of the so Kate shoe. 

Please post more pics in this thread!


----------



## KJWM




----------



## Tivo

Thos are beautiful! Can you model them?


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125



Gasp!!! Where did you find these?!?!


----------



## Aplblsm

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125


 
I need to stop coming to this thread!  Those are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> Gasp!!! Where did you find these?!?!




Saks in Miami


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> Saks in Miami



Which Miami store??

Thank you


----------



## mizcolon73

There's a black patent in 10.5 at bergdof goodman online

And a black patent 6.5 at shopstyle.com


----------



## PBinsider

I didnt see a picture of the black suede So Kate, apologies if I missed it...







Then again, how bad would it be to see these beautiful shoes twice!
(Little tribute today on TalkShoes)


----------



## lyndat

gatorpooh said:


> I would try a half size smaller. I purchased an 8 which is my TTS, but after wearing them around my house for a few days, they started to stretch. I didn't think I could get my foot into the 7 1/2, but I tried and they actually fit better. My toes are a tiny bit more squished in the smaller size, but the length is perfect. They will definitely stretch. If the smaller size is too uncomfortable, you can always wear an insole or a heel grip.




Thanks for your help  Now the trouble is trying to track down a pair in a 35.5  the 36 was so hard to find I don't want to let them go in case I don't end up finding the smaller ones!


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125



Woooo Hooooo got them!!! The color is called Corazon


Thank you KJWM!! &#128139;


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> Woooo Hooooo got them!!! The color is called Corazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you KJWM!! &#128139;




Yay!!!  I am so happy for you.


----------



## angelcove

angelcove said:


> Well, I was impatient and called CL Dallas.  SA told me 1/2 size down in So Kates, so that's what I did.  Fingers crossed!!  The erratic sizing is driving me !!  It's not like I can exchange them for the correct size since they're the IT shoes, they're so hard to find these days!
> 
> 
> Well ladies, the So Kate patent sizing is 1/2 size down from TTS for me.  They fit perfectly! I wear 36.5 usually & ordered 36 in SK.


----------



## 8seventeen19

mizcolon73 said:


> If you mean nude, I just got mine from the Madison store... I took tts and they fit perfectly 39.5



Nope, although I did just get those as well, looking for the taupe color.

I think it's really interesting though that larger sizes than my own are TTS. Really frustrating that I have to constantly search out these teeny sizes when my TTS is 35.5.


----------



## 8seventeen19

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125



Whoa! Thanks for posting!  I'm really surprised to see this so early! This is a spring color.


----------



## Kfoorya2

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125




I am seriously dying over these


----------



## Mrs. MFH

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125




OMG I died!!!!! Why did you post this, why why why lol. This shoe is gorgeous and this color is stunning. I'm trying to resist but I may not be able to.  please post modeling pictures.


----------



## mizcolon73

Mrs. MFH said:


> OMG I died!!!!! Why did you post this, why why why lol. This shoe is gorgeous and this color is stunning. I'm trying to resist but I may not be able to.  please post modeling pictures.



Aren't they stunning?!?! I got some yesterday with her assistance!! Seems like not many saks got them in their store. I got mine from Miami!


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> Aren't they stunning?!?! I got some yesterday with her assistance!! Seems like not many saks got them in their store. I got mine from Miami!




Up next is the white!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> Up next is the white!! &#128525;&#128525;



I can't do white, makes me feel like my feet look like boats!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;

Still trying to find black kid or patent


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> I can't do white, makes me feel like my feet look like boats!! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to find black kid or patent




What size?


----------



## mizcolon73

kjwm said:


> what size?



39.5


----------



## Loubspassion

SakuraJ said:


> Oh sorry, now i know how to post the pictures.



They look great! Congrats on such a beauty for your first pair. Enjoy them
And I think only older styles have the vero cuoio stamp. A lot of my newer styles do not. And the sticker is fine. LVR is a reputable website, you can be confident.


----------



## gatorpooh

Black Patent
Size 7 1/2 
1/2 down from TTS


----------



## martinaa

gatorpooh said:


> Black Patent
> Size 7 1/2
> 1/2 down from TTS



They look fabulous on you!


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> Black Patent
> Size 7 1/2
> 1/2 down from TTS


 
These are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

gatorpooh said:


> Black Patent
> Size 7 1/2
> 1/2 down from TTS




Congrats! They look beautiful!!!


----------



## cocoluv

So Kate's available in Rouge Noir at http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/...&page=1&rnum=3 in 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5 RUN!!


----------



## lyndat

If anyone comes across a 35.5 in a Rouge Noir or Black Suede please let me know!!


----------



## KJWM

My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.


----------



## Kfoorya2

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2388634
> 
> My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.



omg these are gorgeous! I want them! Where did you get your hands on these?


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2388634
> 
> My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.



Dang on it!!! Now where did you get these, same place??

Hot my corazon's today but I think they are a smudge to big &#128532;

These are beautiful!!


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2388634
> 
> My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.



Dang on it!!! Now where did you get these, same place??

Hot my corazon's today but I think they are a smudge to big &#128532;

These are beautiful!!


----------



## duckyfeet

Got my So Kate in a size 34 in Suede today from Net-A-Porter!  I'm so glad that Net-A-Porter carries down to a size 34 in many styles of shoes.  So many retailers start at size 36, some nice ones start at 35, but it is so rare to see 34, the mfgs so rarely produce them at that size and when they do, every other size 34 woman buys them (cuz they need shoes too).

Anyhow, the So Kates in black suede have some heel slippage esp in my left (smaller) foot, but I am wearing pantyhose (as I always do to work), and I bet 1 heel grip will stop it.  It is hard to tell in the hose, but my toes don't get that "squished piggy" look like it often seems to be the case for CL pointed high heels.  I could take the hose off, maybe I will later for clearer pics, but I have to do some work...

For reference, I wear a size 34.5 in the Decollete 868 patent and have a Simple in 34.5 in patent, but it is a bit big.  Also, I have wide feet (hence the name duckyfeet) so it is fine in that aspect, not too tight or loose.  My foot is superwide (lengthwise I wear a size 4-4.5 in US women's sizes but as wide as a normal US women's size 8-9) but I never have a problem wearing shoes that are too narrow because even if it hurts, they eventually stretch out (despite sometimes getting a black pinky nail, like ballerinas??)  I just hate heel slippage which occurs in 99% of my slip-on shoes.

More on sizing references: I wear a size 34 in BB Manolo's, and I tried Jimmy Choo Abel's but they were too big so I returned them.  I'd say for the smaller sizes, size down 1/2 size, if you can.

Question about sizing: I know this is a So Kate thread, but I got the Pigalle in 35 in Black Calf (35 is rare already), they are at least one size too big in length (width is ok) - should I hold out for a size 34 that may never be offered?  Or should I just triple up on the heel grips?  It works when I am bare footed, but with hose (which I usually wear) it is more slick, and I am concerned about stretch.   Should I return it while I still can, or keep it and if it stretches to be too big I can ebay it?


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> Dang on it!!! Now where did you get these, same place??
> 
> 
> 
> Hot my corazon's today but I think they are a smudge to big &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> These are beautiful!!




Call the Vegas store.


----------



## KJWM

duckyfeet said:


> Question about sizing: I know this is a So Kate thread, but I got the Pigalle in 35 in Black Calf (35 is rare already), they are at least one size too big in length (width is ok) - should I hold out for a size 34 that may never be offered?  Or should I just triple up on the heel grips?  It works when I am bare footed, but with hose (which I usually wear) it is more slick, and I am concerned about stretch.   Should I return it while I still can, or keep it and if it stretches to be too big I can ebay it?




Calf leather stretches a lot.  I would say hold off, but if it's your HG then go for it.


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> Call the Vegas store.



For the corazon or these blue ones?


----------



## duckyfeet

KJWM said:


> Calf leather stretches a lot.  I would say hold off, but if it's your HG then go for it.


 
Yeah, calf leather does stretch a lot! Thanks for the input.  It is the CL style which motivated me to buy a bunch of CLs, so it might be my HG.  I think I'm going to use it as a "trying on clothes in the home shoe" until they re-issue it in smaller sizes, then try to sell the 35.

Or, I can try to dye nude leather black?  I can see that becoming a mess on a pair of expensive shoes....


----------



## KJWM

mizcolon73 said:


> For the corazon or these blue ones?




Corazon


----------



## mizcolon73

KJWM said:


> Corazon



Oh yes, my SA here in Atlanta had them!! Thanks much doll!


----------



## Loubspassion

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2388634
> 
> My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.



Wonderful!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tivo

People on Ebay are so greedy. It's kinda gross, actually. Especially this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...88933?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43c176ac85


----------



## MegsVC

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2388634
> 
> My new babies!!  I can't wait until I get them.



Where did you get these? Love the turquoise!


----------



## KJWM

MegsVC said:


> Where did you get these? Love the turquoise!




My personal shopper got them for me.  He usually gets items before they are released.


----------



## duckyfeet

Tivo said:


> People on Ebay are so greedy. It's kinda gross, actually. Especially this listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...88933?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43c176ac85


 

Omg this one is even sicker!  It actually sold for over double the price!  This one doesn't say it, but it's ironic they post "Sold out everywhere" when these resellers are the ones buying them out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cocoluv

I honestly hope no one is buying the so kates on ebay they are so over priced!! 

Rouge Noir so kates avaiable at matches fashion in all sizes ladies RUN!! http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/164369


----------



## akillian24

I had a chance to try on So Kates yesterday.  I think I may be the only person on the planet that found them to be *less* comfortable than the Pigalle 120. I'm wondering if I was just having an off afternoon.


----------



## maymay8098

Just bought these today, when I get them in the mail will reply! can't wait


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you, *Cocoluv.*  I had the most pleasant experience with Matches, and will be getting my Rouge Noir in the mail soon. I didn't know they had a website!


----------



## JadeVetti

gatorpooh said:


> Black Patent
> Size 7 1/2
> 1/2 down from TTS




This shot makes these look like  Rouge Noir. Without reading what you wrote, it sent me into a little frenzy .


----------



## lyndat

cocoluv said:


> I honestly hope no one is buying the so kates on ebay they are so over priced!!
> 
> Rouge Noir so kates avaiable at matches fashion in all sizes ladies RUN!! http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/164369




Thanks Cocoluv!! I had almost given up hope of ever finding a 35.5!  fingers crossed they get back to me soon because I can't seem to buy it online


----------



## stilly

duckyfeet said:


> Got my So Kate in a size 34 in Suede today from Net-A-Porter! I'm so glad that Net-A-Porter carries down to a size 34 in many styles of shoes. So many retailers start at size 36, some nice ones start at 35, but it is so rare to see 34, the mfgs so rarely produce them at that size and when they do, every other size 34 woman buys them (cuz they need shoes too).
> 
> Anyhow, the So Kates in black suede have some heel slippage esp in my left (smaller) foot, but I am wearing pantyhose (as I always do to work), and I bet 1 heel grip will stop it. It is hard to tell in the hose, but my toes don't get that "squished piggy" look like it often seems to be the case for CL pointed high heels. I could take the hose off, maybe I will later for clearer pics, but I have to do some work...
> 
> For reference, I wear a size 34.5 in the Decollete 868 patent and have a Simple in 34.5 in patent, but it is a bit big. Also, I have wide feet (hence the name duckyfeet) so it is fine in that aspect, not too tight or loose. My foot is superwide (lengthwise I wear a size 4-4.5 in US women's sizes but as wide as a normal US women's size 8-9) but I never have a problem wearing shoes that are too narrow because even if it hurts, they eventually stretch out (despite sometimes getting a black pinky nail, like ballerinas??) I just hate heel slippage which occurs in 99% of my slip-on shoes.
> 
> More on sizing references: I wear a size 34 in BB Manolo's, and I tried Jimmy Choo Abel's but they were too big so I returned them. I'd say for the smaller sizes, size down 1/2 size, if you can.
> 
> Question about sizing: I know this is a So Kate thread, but I got the Pigalle in 35 in Black Calf (35 is rare already), they are at least one size too big in length (width is ok) - should I hold out for a size 34 that may never be offered? Or should I just triple up on the heel grips? It works when I am bare footed, but with hose (which I usually wear) it is more slick, and I am concerned about stretch. Should I return it while I still can, or keep it and if it stretches to be too big I can ebay it?


 
These look gorgeous on you!
They look amazing with the black pantyhose!


----------



## stilly

Have any of you worn the Bronze Specchio Leather So Kates?

I finally got mine in the mail from Saks this week and they already have a little scuff on the back of the shoe despite being wrapped throughly in tissue and then put inside individual dust bags.

I've heard the Specchio Leather is very delicate and is hard to avoid scratching and scuffing.

Pre-scuffed fresh out of the box is not a good sign...


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> Have any of you worn the Bronze Specchio Leather So Kates?
> 
> I finally got mine in the mail from Saks this week and they already have a little scuff on the back of the shoe despite being wrapped throughly in tissue and then put inside individual dust bags.
> 
> I've heard the Specchio Leather is very delicate and is hard to avoid scratching and scuffing.
> 
> Pre-scuffed fresh out of the box is not a good sign...



I passed on them just from my previous experiences with specchio. It looks good for one or two wears. If you're not planning on strassing them after they get beyond your liking, then I personally, would return.


----------



## cocoluv

lyndat said:


> Thanks Cocoluv!! I had almost given up hope of ever finding a 35.5!  fingers crossed they get back to me soon because I can't seem to buy it online



Also available at NAP US site


----------



## lyndat

cocoluv said:


> Also available at NAP US site




Thanks! Managed to grab a 35.5 Rouge Noir from Matches and a 35.5 Black Suede from NAP! They both should be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait!!


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> Have any of you worn the Bronze Specchio Leather So Kates?
> 
> I finally got mine in the mail from Saks this week and they already have a little scuff on the back of the shoe despite being wrapped throughly in tissue and then put inside individual dust bags.
> 
> I've heard the Specchio Leather is very delicate and is hard to avoid scratching and scuffing.
> 
> Pre-scuffed fresh out of the box is not a good sign...



Stilly - I haven't worn specchio leather, but I was absolutely set on getting the SKs in the bronze.... until I did a bit of research (some here) and was almost unanimously told they are impossible to keep in good condition.  I'm still a little heartbroken.


----------



## LuluWander

Managed to snap up the Rouge Noir So Kates in 38.5 from Matches (they truly are so lovely and helpful). It sold out then magically restocked overnight. Took that as a sign that it was meant to be! Should be arriving by Wednesday. Super excited as this is my first pair of CLs! 

P.S. First post!


----------



## duckyfeet

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!
> They look amazing with the black pantyhose!


 
Thank you stilly!  It means a lot coming from you because I've seen your lust-worthy collection of CL's posted on here, and the pics always look gorgeous.  

The deep lushess of the black suede works well with the sheer illusion of the black hose, especially because suede has a wintery, lux vibe.  I don't think hose would be as nice with calf/kid/jazz or patent.  But the slipperiness of hose makes it tough to walk in 120mm.  



cocoluv said:


> I honestly hope no one is buying the so kates on ebay they are so over priced!!
> 
> Rouge Noir so kates avaiable at matches fashion in all sizes ladies RUN!! http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/164369


 
How is Matches able to offer such good prices?  Awesome find and share!  I should email them to start start CL's at 34 instead of 35.



akillian24 said:


> I had a chance to try on So Kates yesterday.  I think I may be the only person on the planet that found them to be *less* comfortable than the Pigalle 120. I'm wondering if I was just having an off afternoon.


 
I haven't tried the pigalle 120, but I'd like to!  I can't really compare because of the other variables - material, heel height, but the So Kate has more heel slippage than the Pigalle 100 in 34(jazz) and Pigalle 100 in 34.5 (patent).  The pitch on the So Kate feels steep, but I have short feet.  It feels like I will stretch the delicate suede toebox out of shape.  I'd refrain from walking any sort of distance in this shoe, and just put it on once I get to my destination.  I wouldn't go out to clubs or club dance in this shoe.  It sounds antiquated but wearing it enhances the feminine features of being delicate and dainty.


----------



## LongWishList

I am really enjoying this thread! The so kate is my most desired shoe right now. Does anyone know where I might locate a 37.5 in rouge noir or black patent? I am in the UK. Thank you for your help.


----------



## galadrielle

I think you should write to Customer Care UK, they will tell you if there is a boutique that has them (in the UK or in Europe) or if/when they expect to receive them. Good luck


----------



## stellaking

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2384125



It  similar to tangerin?  red?


----------



## bimmer23

stilly said:


> Have any of you worn the Bronze Specchio Leather So Kates?
> 
> I finally got mine in the mail from Saks this week and they already have a little scuff on the back of the shoe despite being wrapped throughly in tissue and then put inside individual dust bags.
> 
> I've heard the Specchio Leather is very delicate and is hard to avoid scratching and scuffing.
> 
> Pre-scuffed fresh out of the box is not a good sign...


 
yes mine came in from saks with a scuff on them. a rep told me the gold will wear off.


----------



## bimmer23

LuluWander said:


> Managed to snap up the Rouge Noir So Kates in 38.5 from Matches (they truly are so lovely and helpful). It sold out then magically restocked overnight. Took that as a sign that it was meant to be! Should be arriving by Wednesday. Super excited as this is my first pair of CLs!
> 
> P.S. First post!


 
congrats and welcome


----------



## Kfoorya2

bimmer23 said:


> yes mine came in from saks with a scuff on them. a rep told me the gold will wear off.




Same thing here I didn't get the bronze/gold ones because the ones at Saks were all scuffed and the silver underneath was starting to show


----------



## shaggy360

So I wasn't sold on the So Kate at first. But the more I see them, the more stunning they become. I still like the Pigalle toe box, but whenever my wife asks me to grab a  pair of pumps, I give her the So Kates! Here she is with her black Kid pair -


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> So I wasn't sold on the So Kate at first. But the more I see them, the more stunning they become. I still like the Pigalle toe box, but whenever my wife asks me to grab a  pair of pumps, I give her the So Kates! Here she is with her black Kid pair -


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Double posting; just couldn't resist .***

My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5), beautifully packaged with care from Matches.


----------



## Kfoorya2

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397744
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .***
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5), beautifully packaged with care from Matches.




Congrats and happy you got yours nicely packaged. Mine came from saks without the dust bags and with little support from inside. I was disappointed but happy I got mine in my size! 

Enjoy yours dear


----------



## Mrs. MFH

[QU OTE=shaggy360;25692371]So I wasn't sold on the So Kate at first. But the more I see them, the more stunning they become. I still like the Pigalle toe box, but whenever my wife asks me to grab a  pair of pumps, I give her the So Kates! Here she is with her black Kid pair -[/QUOTE]

Ooooo stunning much!!!


----------



## Chanieish

shaggy360 said:


> So I wasn't sold on the So Kate at first. But the more I see them, the more stunning they become. I still like the Pigalle toe box, but whenever my wife asks me to grab a  pair of pumps, I give her the So Kates! Here she is with her black Kid pair -



Ooooh they look fabulous on her!  I love the vamp too!



JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397744
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .***
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5), beautifully packaged with care from Matches.



That packaging is soooo cute! Nice to see some stores still do it like that. When my Saks CLs came, the box looked like it had been thrown and stepped on.


----------



## Kenyanqn

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397744
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .***
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5), beautifully packaged with care from Matches.



Yay! Congrats on the pair. I have been looking for this shoe for a while now and I called Matches Tuesday afternoon and they didn't have my size. By Tuesday night around 11pm there was one pair in my size on their website...talk about luck! What's even more exciting is they shipped it out today and it gets delivered tomorrow morning.


----------



## lyndat

Kfoorya2 said:


> Congrats and happy you got yours nicely packaged. Mine came from saks without the dust bags and with little support from inside. I was disappointed but happy I got mine in my size!
> 
> Enjoy yours dear




My Black Suede ones came with little packaging/support too. Unfortunately this meant that part of the suede on the side has worn out since it has been rubbing against the box during shipment etc

A bit unfortunate as they are my favourite ones so far and I can't get a replacement


----------



## JadeVetti

Thanks ladies! And talk about luck with yours  Kenyanqn . They do ship mighty fast!

Saks should be mindful about the fabric; I'm surprised. And receiving a box that looks like a 3 year old's plaything isn't right. Enjoy your shoes though ladies, but I hope you can get a replacement, Lyndat.


----------



## Kayapo97

JadeVetti said:


> View attachment 2397744
> 
> 
> Double posting; just couldn't resist .***
> 
> My So Kate in Rouge Noir (38.5), beautifully packaged with care from Matches.



Congrats, I love that colour


----------



## Tivo

Today I was able to try on a pair of So Kate's at Saks. This was my first time seeing them in real life. Pictures do not do this shoe justice. It's gorgeous. I'm sold and planning to get a pair in the next couple of weeks.

FYI: I sized up half a size to 38.5 and it was a tad snug.


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> Have any of you worn the Bronze Specchio Leather So Kates?
> 
> I finally got mine in the mail from Saks this week and they already have a little scuff on the back of the shoe despite being wrapped throughly in tissue and then put inside individual dust bags.
> 
> I've heard the Specchio Leather is very delicate and is hard to avoid scratching and scuffing.
> 
> Pre-scuffed fresh out of the box is not a good sign...





shoeaddictklw said:


> I passed on them just from my previous experiences with specchio. It looks good for one or two wears. If you're not planning on strassing them after they get beyond your liking, then I personally, would return.




speccio will always show wear
it's beautiful but looks bad quickly


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I loveeee the So Kate! I really want a pair so badly. I'm saving up to get a pair after Christmas.


----------



## Tivo

shaggy360 said:


> So I wasn't sold on the So Kate at first. But the more I see them, the more stunning they become. I still like the Pigalle toe box, but whenever my wife asks me to grab a  pair of pumps, I give her the So Kates! Here she is with her black Kid pair -


So @$!#ing SEXY!


----------



## katie2sweet

love love the So Kate ... hopefully will be trying them on .... and maybe buying ... this week 

NYC here we come !!


----------



## PBinsider

On the PurseBlog today, Amanda reports that they are all but sold out.

And since we all love eye candy, here is a gorgeous pic that went along with the article


----------



## JadeVetti

I've returned.  

Any intel on where to find the So Kate in corazon?  Looking for a 38.5...


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got my so kate in today. Had a little bit size confusion. So the shoes are actually big on me. The pitch are very high. Can't even stand in them. That my first pair of 12cm heel without any platform.  Any tips on how do you walk in them? It killing my feet :/


----------



## Tivo

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got my so kate in today. Had a little bit size confusion. So the shoes are actually big on me. The pitch are very high. Can't even stand in them. That my first pair of 12cm heel without any platform.  Any tips on how do you walk in them? It killing my feet :/


Hmmm...

I've only tried So Kate on once (this past weekend) and I found them moderately challenging. My advice for walking would be to use the balls of your feet and back of your heels to balance yourself (heel, toe, heel toe...) but if they are too big in the heel area you may need grips. Also, I don't advise lots of walking in them. Go to your event in flats and switch over when you arrive. These shoes are for modeling and showcasing to those around you. They are works of art.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Im only planning on with them for fancy dinners or parties. I dont think I can really walk in them. Im not sure if I should keep them right now. Im scare if I put heel grip right now and wen it get stretched later it will be way too big. Do you know if python shoes stretch?? It was all the way from Europe n im in the USA so might have to sell them on Ebay if I cant make them work.


----------



## martinaa

Black suede So Kate available at Net a Porter EU-Site - all sizes!


----------



## martinaa

Anyone knows anything new about the grege So Kate? Can I find them anywhere in Europe?


----------



## Kfoorya2

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got my so kate in today. Had a little bit size confusion. So the shoes are actually big on me. The pitch are very high. Can't even stand in them. That my first pair of 12cm heel without any platform.  Any tips on how do you walk in them? It killing my feet :/




These are fabulous


----------



## tabbiii

martinaa said:


> Black suede So Kate available at Net a Porter EU-Site - all sizes!


thank you! been dying for a pair!


----------



## lovedresses2010

I really want the bronze So Kates, but the only size left is a 6. I'm normally a 5.5 in CL and 5 in the Pigalle 120. I see mixed comments about the fit of the shoe. Do you think that I would be able to get the 6 to fit? I'm also worried that the leather might stretch over time? I've been looking for a bronze pointed toe CL for so long though and I really want them!  haha


----------



## xxshoes

I thought about getting the "So Kate" but Stanley Korshak is running a promotion that includes CL so I got the black patent Pigalle instead. Can't wait to get them! 

Buy 1 item - save 15% with code SAVE15 
Buy 2 items - save 20% with code SAVE20
Buy 3 items - save 25% with code SAVE25

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/search/search.asp?id=110&searchText=louboutin&Rsult=Products


----------



## stilly

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Im only planning on with them for fancy dinners or parties. I dont think I can really walk in them. Im not sure if I should keep them right now. Im scare if I put heel grip right now and wen it get stretched later it will be way too big. Do you know if python shoes stretch?? It was all the way from Europe n im in the USA so might have to sell them on Ebay if I cant make them work.


 
The only way I've found to get used to wearing them is practice, practice, practice! I would recommend wearing them around the house to break them in and get the feel for wearing the higher heel. I would also recommend only wearing them out for maybe a dinner where you don't have to walk too much until you get used to wearing them. Python will stretch and conform to your foot which will make them more comfortable with time.

You should be able to sell them on eBay if they don't work out. So Kates are thriving on eBay at some very inflated prices.

Good luck!


----------



## Scarlettv

platesndates said:


> I just went in to pick mine up today on hold with my SA and I must say the toe box is much more comfy than I expected. One of my feet are bigger than the other so sometimes I go with the 37 and sometimes I go up half size. In these because of the toe box being so tight I went with the 37.5. I love them but not quite sure how long I will be able to walk in them for. haha They really give your calves a work out.


 

Love these!!! May I ask how much more expensive they are than the regular leather so kates?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

stilly said:


> The only way I've found to get used to wearing them is practice, practice, practice! I would recommend wearing them around the house to break them in and get the feel for wearing the higher heel. I would also recommend only wearing them out for maybe a dinner where you don't have to walk too much until you get used to wearing them. Python will stretch and conform to your foot which will make them more comfortable with time.
> 
> You should be able to sell them on eBay if they don't work out. So Kates are thriving on eBay at some very inflated prices.
> 
> Good luck!



yes. i tried on with a foot padding and it feels easier to walk on them as i tried them on again today. and i saw the prices on ebay for the regular patent they are selling for like more den $800 when it only $625 i believe. So i guess i'll try to practice at home and get the hang of it. Den i'll decide. 
By the way you have a great collection of loubs Stilly. and great legs lol.. I were seen your modeling pics. they look great on you.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kfoorya2 said:


> These are fabulous



thank you


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovedresses2010 said:


> I really want the bronze So Kates, but the only size left is a 6. I'm normally a 5.5 in CL and 5 in the Pigalle 120. I see mixed comments about the fit of the shoe. Do you think that I would be able to get the 6 to fit? I'm also worried that the leather might stretch over time? I've been looking for a bronze pointed toe CL for so long though and I really want them!  haha



the so kate are normally true to size or half size bigger. So i guess a 6 will be too big for you.. Which bronze you talking about?the bronze patent??


----------



## lovedresses2010

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> the so kate are normally true to size or half size bigger. So i guess a 6 will be too big for you.. Which bronze you talking about?the bronze patent??


 
Yes, the bronze patent. It's sold out everywhere! Do you think I could get them to fit with heel grips/padding or do you think I should just pass?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovedresses2010 said:


> Yes, the bronze patent. It's sold out everywhere! Do you think I could get them to fit with heel grips/padding or do you think I should just pass?



If it with a good return policy I guess you can try. Im normally a Size 5. And I got the 5 so kate it a lil bit loose.


----------



## lovedresses2010

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> If it with a good return policy I guess you can try. Im normally a Size 5. And I got the 5 so kate it a lil bit loose.


 
I just want it so bad haha. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

lovedresses2010 said:


> I just want it so bad haha. Thanks for your replies!



there are so many different style so kate right now. netaporter have the so kate in black suede from size 4 to all the way up. maybe you can get a 35.5 instead den GL let me know how it turns out


----------



## shaggy360

I see that both the So Kate nude patent and the grege patent are listed on the Christian Louboutin website, BUT IIRC I've never seen them for sale?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/corpo/women/so-kate-patent-318877.html

Did we miss the boat here?


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies, 

I bought the SO KATE in black suede from Net-A-porter in the last pair- size 38 before the new size run came out. It is about half a size smaller than all my CL's. I can squeeze my foot into them, however now that the new size run is out I am wondering if I should exchange for my proper size? They are very snug,* will they stretch out? *

I have owned one pair of pigalles and they were a 38.5 -I cannot remember if they became lose on me after wear as I do not have anymore? 

please help.thanks!


----------



## Tivo

I tried So Kate on in 38.5 python leather with tights and it was very, very tight. I ordered patent in 39. My normal size is 38.5 but I don't think patent stretches enough for me to trust the 38.5 would get better. My toes were very crunched and that was with tights.


----------



## stilly

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> yes. i tried on with a foot padding and it feels easier to walk on them as i tried them on again today. and i saw the prices on ebay for the regular patent they are selling for like more den $800 when it only $625 i believe. So i guess i'll try to practice at home and get the hang of it. Den i'll decide.
> By the way you have a great collection of loubs Stilly. and great legs lol.. I were seen your modeling pics. they look great on you.


 
Thanks *sleepy*!
Keep practicing and you'll do fine.
The Python So Kates are gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> I see that both the So Kate nude patent and the grege patent are listed on the Christian Louboutin website, BUT IIRC I've never seen them for sale?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/corpo/women/so-kate-patent-318877.html
> 
> Did we miss the boat here?


 
I've never seen them in a boutique or online.
They might be limited to just a few stores.


----------



## clothingguru

TiVo- thank you, I hate having to send back for another size as I'm so impatient and just want to take them out and wear these babies but I think your right. 

I thought these could maybe be a little different because they are suede but my feet will also swell in them while wearing as the angle is steep and high. 

Thanks so much! I'll prob exchange for 38.5


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My new Nude So Kate 120s. The So Kates seem to be slowing dribbling into the CL boutiques now. I'm told only selected boutiques will stock them. It looks like Saks, Neimans and Bergdorfs have all pushed back their delivery dates to Oct./Nov. on preorders though so I'll have to be patient I guess.
> 
> These fit quite a bit tighter than my Python So Kates so I hope they're going to stretch...
> 
> More pics on my thread.


Dear Stilly

As you usual, you are looking fab in all you piggies and So Kates.
I just wanted to ask how you like your nude So Kates?  I am debating whether I should get them or not considering I have nude P120s.  Any thoughts would be much appreciated!

XOXO!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Just got my so kate in today. Had a little bit size confusion. So the shoes are actually big on me. The pitch are very high. Can't even stand in them. That my first pair of 12cm heel without any platform.  Any tips on how do you walk in them? It killing my feet :/


 
Lovely shoes, but if they are to big now that will get worse as you wear them. Yes getting used to walking in true 120 heels takes practice and time and even then they are not shoes to do much walking in.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

It came today! I got So Kate in 36 in patent in black and rouge noir. Rouge Noir I can't feel my toes. Black ones. Fits perfectly. A bit snug but comfortable snug (if there is such a thing). I am happy. Now I just have to find a way to get the noir pair to fit! Happy dance!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely shoes, but if they are to big now that will get worse as you wear them. Yes getting used to walking in true 120 heels takes practice and time and even then they are not shoes to do much walking in.



I called netaporter they said they reserved a smaller size for me.. So i have to send them in and exchange. just a lot trouble. since i from europe.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Louboutin Cat said:


> It came today! I got So Kate in 36 in patent in black and rouge noir. Rouge Noir I can't feel my toes. Black ones. Fits perfectly. A bit snug but comfortable snug (if there is such a thing). I am happy. Now I just have to find a way to get the noir pair to fit! Happy dance!



you have the same size?both patent and one fit one don't??strange.. well i guess as long as length wise fit it should be good Congrat. let see some modeling pics 
you can always stretch them


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Stilly
> 
> As you usual, you are looking fab in all you piggies and So Kates.
> I just wanted to ask how you like your nude So Kates?  I am debating whether I should get them or not considering I have nude P120s.  Any thoughts would be much appreciated!
> 
> XOXO!!!


 
Thanks *Helen*!!!
Yes I love the Nude So Kates.
They go with almost anything.
I wear them almost as much as the black patents & kids.
I'd say they're a toss up with the Nude Piggie 120's.
Its just a matter of if you like the thinner heel & pointer toe.


----------



## mizcolon73

Silver and black patent so Kate's aval on Barney's website!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I called netaporter they said they reserved a smaller size for me.. So i have to send them in and exchange. just a lot trouble. since i from europe.


 
Sounds sensible choice, just have to wait for a bit longer!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*!!!
> Yes I love the Nude So Kates.
> They go with almost anything.
> I wear them almost as much as the black patents & kids.
> I'd say they're a toss up with the Nude Piggie 120's.
> Its just a matter of if you like the thinner heel & pointer toe.


Thanks Stilly!
I love the So Kates more than Piggy 120s so I got myself on a waiting list.
Wish Japan gets more variation in colors for So Kates.  Dont get me wrong.  Love the P120s too but I find So Kates easier to walk in without any heel slippage.  No matter how much I size down on piggies I get heel slippage.  Hmmmm....I am looking forward to getting the So Kate Cyclamen color next season since I missed out on the Grenadine P120 this season.

XOXO!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

clothingguru said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I bought the SO KATE in black suede from Net-A-porter in the last pair- size 38 before the new size run came out. It is about half a size smaller than all my CL's. I can squeeze my foot into them, however now that the new size run is out I am wondering if I should exchange for my proper size? They are very snug,* will they stretch out? *
> 
> I have owned one pair of pigalles and they were a 38.5 -I cannot remember if they became lose on me after wear as I do not have anymore?
> 
> please help.thanks!




I got a 37.5 in the glitter ones which is TTS for me but it did stretch out from one time wearing, not sure about the patent leather though I believe it may take more time to stretch out in those


----------



## mojo92

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thanks Stilly!
> I love the So Kates more than Piggy 120s so I got myself on a waiting list.
> Wish Japan gets more variation in colors for So Kates.  Dont get me wrong.  Love the P120s too but I find So Kates easier to walk in without any heel slippage.  No matter how much I size down on piggies I get heel slippage.  Hmmmm....I am looking forward to getting the So Kate Cyclamen color next season since I missed out on the Grenadine P120 this season.
> 
> XOXO!!!



Cyclamen? I haven't heard of that one...would love to see a pic if you have it ! If they are pink, that would be amazing1 I really regret missing out on some of the So Kates this past season-I'm really regretting not getting a pair of the brown camo or deco python...I'm actually really lusting after a pair of  black patent So Kates right now though! Will have to keep an eye out for them to be restocked somewhere, stalking the sites...They are now part of the permanent collection? I'm actually starting to think I prefer the cut of the So Kate to the P120 after trying the Mado boots!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mojo92 said:


> Cyclamen? I haven't heard of that one...would love to see a pic if you have it ! If they are pink, that would be amazing1 I really regret missing out on some of the So Kates this past season-I'm really regretting not getting a pair of the brown camo or deco python...I'm actually really lusting after a pair of  black patent So Kates right now though! Will have to keep an eye out for them to be restocked somewhere, stalking the sites...They are now part of the permanent collection? I'm actually starting to think I prefer the cut of the So Kate to the P120 after trying the Mado boots!



Hi Mojo

I was initially told by my SA that the So Kates were AW 2013 specific,but I guess not thankfully.  For me, they are comfier and walkable than the Pigalle 120s and I LOVE em.  The vamp is sexier and the thinner heel adds to its allure IMO so I definitely recommend them.  I wish Japan was getting more variations, but I did manage to score the Python Deco, Python Arumure and the black patent this season YUM!

I do not have a picture of the Cyclamen, but the color is just like the flower... a purplish pink?  I missed out on the only pair of Pigalle 120 Grenadine that came in Japan because they were a defect, so I am definitely getting the So Kate next season.  Can hardly wait.

To give you an idea, I found a picture of a different style with the same color.  I think the color is gorgeous!  Go for it sister and we can be twinsies YAY


----------



## Tivo

Got my Corazon So Kate's today!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!


 
Love the color!!! And nice legs! haha


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!



What size did you get? tts or half size down?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I need some advice about the size I should take on So Kates, I wear 37.5 in Lady Peeps, Dafs, Pigalle 100, Pigalle Plato, LadyDaf, MBB, etc.. In pigalle 120 I wear a full size down (36.5). What size do you recommend for So Kate heels? 37.5 or 37? thanks in advance


----------



## millux

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!



These are like the perfect 'Barbie' shoes, love them!


----------



## mizcolon73

Just sent back so kate corazon 39.5 to saks bal harbour


----------



## zzarazza

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!




omg, they look hot! Very spirits-lifting color  congrats.


----------



## Tivo

millux said:


> These are like the perfect 'Barbie' shoes, love them!


Thank you! I love them!

I sized up .5 size to 39. The 38.5 (I'm a 8 in non-CL shoes) So Kate in regular leather was so tight and crunched my toes. I decided to risk it and go up .5 for the patents, since they stretch less. The 39 is absolutely a perfect fit. No heel slippage and no crunched toes.

The color is a head turner! Men especially, lol!


----------



## Tivo

zzarazza said:


> omg, they look hot! Very spirits-lifting color  congrats.


 
Thank you! I can't wait to wear them this Spring with shorts and skirts!


----------



## c0lap1nada

Got my So Kates in Rouge Noir two days ago.. oddly enough, the mailman left it on my front steps and didn't bother ringing the doorbell for the duties and tax?!?!?! 
Anyways, bought them in sz35 blindly and they fit perfect!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

mizcolon73 said:


> Just sent back so kate corazon 39.5 to saks bal harbour



oh... why?


----------



## Kfoorya2

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!




Love love love &#128525;


----------



## KJWM

I received my So Kate's in silver!!  I am in love.


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Got my Corazon So Kate's today!


 
They're gorgeous on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

My So Kate Family Photo...


----------



## tabbiii

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...


stilly they are gorgeous!


----------



## mojo92

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi Mojo
> 
> I was initially told by my SA that the So Kates were AW 2013 specific,but I guess not thankfully.  For me, they are comfier and walkable than the Pigalle 120s and I LOVE em.  The vamp is sexier and the thinner heel adds to its allure IMO so I definitely recommend them.  I wish Japan was getting more variations, but I did manage to score the Python Deco, Python Arumure and the black patent this season YUM!
> 
> I do not have a picture of the Cyclamen, but the color is just like the flower... a purplish pink?  I missed out on the only pair of Pigalle 120 Grenadine that came in Japan because they were a defect, so I am definitely getting the So Kate next season.  Can hardly wait.
> 
> To give you an idea, I found a picture of a different style with the same color.  I think the color is gorgeous!  Go for it sister and we can be twinsies YAY




Thanks for the info!!! That color looks amazing-I'll have to grab a pair of those!! I'm actually considering getting a pair of the white ones when they come out as well (featured on the TalkShoes blog, Miranda Kerr was wearing them) and customizing them...I find myself tempted to strass a pair perhaps


----------



## lovedresses2010

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...


 
OMG!!! THAT'S AMAZING!!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...




What a collection!!!! amazing!! I hope enjoy them all in good health.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...


YOWZA!!!  Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## PurseMonster

Love the colors!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...


 
Simply amazing. They take my breathe away! And how I lust for that luscious pair of Geo Pumps! Gorgeous!


----------



## kle

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...



They are gorgeous. Congratulations on your family.


----------



## mizcolon73

MaryJoe84 said:


> oh... why?



They were to big


----------



## Kfoorya2

I am so happy!!! I just ordered the aqua so kate's can't wait for it to arrive and add a pair with my glitter ones! Want to wear it to an event next week hopefully it arrives in a great condition &#128556;


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...



Stunning. Is the silver one in its way to you?

Love love your collections.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

tivo said:


> got my corazon so kate's today!




g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...




All of those So Kate's....very pretty Stilly. You must get the silver...


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> All of those So Kate's....very pretty Stilly. You must get the silver...


 
Thanks *Mrs. MFH*!!!
I have the silvers in transit from Barney's as we speak...


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YOWZA!!!  Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


 


PurseMonster said:


> Love the colors!


 


Tivo said:


> Simply amazing. They take my breathe away! And how I lust for that luscious pair of Geo Pumps! Gorgeous!


 


kle said:


> They are gorgeous. Congratulations on your family.


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> Stunning. Is the silver one in its way to you?
> 
> Love love your collections.


 
Thanks *Helen, PurseMonster, Tivo, kle  & Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Corazon Red(orange red) .5 down from TTS
So Kate Black Kid Leather TTS
So Kate Mini Glitter .5 down from TTS
Both fit the same but .5 down from TTS may be better since they will stretch or if you don't have narrow feet. This shoe is a challenge to walk in but I've practiced around the house. Much better but definitely not a shoe I recommend doing a lot of walking in. Hopefully I can add an Exotic So Kate soon, or the Rouge Noir if the sellers on eBay lower their prices.


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> My So Kate Family Photo...



WOW!!


BUT I see nude patent?! I missed those!! When and where did you find them? And are you on the look out for So Kate in Grege Patent?


----------



## hhl4vr

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Corazon Red(orange red) .5 down from TTS
> So Kate Black Kid Leather TTS
> So Kate Mini Glitter .5 down from TTS
> Both fit the same but .5 down from TTS may be better since they will stretch or if you don't have narrow feet. This shoe is a challenge to walk in but I've practiced around the house. Much better but definitely not a shoe I recommend doing a lot of walking in. Hopefully I can add an Exotic So Kate soon, or the Rouge Noir if the sellers on eBay lower their prices.
> View attachment 2410262
> View attachment 2410269
> View attachment 2410271
> View attachment 2410272
> View attachment 2410273
> View attachment 2410278


 
Stunning, very beautiful collection-love the Mini Glitter ones.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Corazon Red(orange red) .5 down from TTS
> So Kate Black Kid Leather TTS
> So Kate Mini Glitter .5 down from TTS
> Both fit the same but .5 down from TTS may be better since they will stretch or if you don't have narrow feet. This shoe is a challenge to walk in but I've practiced around the house. Much better but definitely not a shoe I recommend doing a lot of walking in. Hopefully I can add an Exotic So Kate soon, or the Rouge Noir if the sellers on eBay lower their prices.
> View attachment 2410262
> View attachment 2410269
> View attachment 2410271
> View attachment 2410272
> View attachment 2410273
> View attachment 2410278





A very stunning red! I ordered the patent aqua yesterday TTS, seeing that you got .5 size down I hope it will fit me. My glitter ones which I got TTS too did stretch out from one time wearing, but hoping the patent fits differently and more snug.


----------



## KJWM

My new silver babies!!!


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Corazon Red(orange red) .5 down from TTS
> So Kate Black Kid Leather TTS
> So Kate Mini Glitter .5 down from TTS
> Both fit the same but .5 down from TTS may be better since they will stretch or if you don't have narrow feet. This shoe is a challenge to walk in but I've practiced around the house. Much better but definitely not a shoe I recommend doing a lot of walking in. Hopefully I can add an Exotic So Kate soon, or the Rouge Noir if the sellers on eBay lower their prices.
> View attachment 2410262
> View attachment 2410269
> View attachment 2410271
> View attachment 2410272
> View attachment 2410273
> View attachment 2410278


 
They all look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> 
> BUT I see nude patent?! I missed those!! When and where did you find them? And are you on the look out for So Kate in Grege Patent?


 
I got the Nudes from the Dallas boutique but Las Vegas had them as well.
Check with the CL online store and they might be able to tell you who has them in stock.
I've seen the pictures of the Grege Patent on the website but never in a store or online. Maybe its still to come? I've seen pictures of the White So Kates too but haven't seen them for sale yet.


----------



## stilly

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2410547
> 
> 
> My new silver babies!!!


 
So pretty!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

KJWM said:


> View attachment 2410547
> 
> 
> My new silver babies!!!




These are killers love them


----------



## Nolia

I tried the So Kates on today and they definitely run true to size. The SA told me to size 1 size down from my Pigalle size?! Wrong wrong wrong. My Pigalle size is 35, I am a TTS 36 and I take So Kates in 36.

That said, after trying them on, I am so disappointed in the way they looked. I'm not liking the elongated silhouette. =( They did seem slightly more comfortable than Pigalle.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## KJWM

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2410706
> 
> Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?




I love the white!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2410706
> 
> Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?




This is beauty. Love the white with the louboutin red bottom


----------



## Tivo

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2410706
> 
> Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?


They're beautiful. Such a feminine shoe. Head turners for sure!


----------



## diamondhi

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2410706
> 
> Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?


They look amazing. I've been looking for a white pair of shoes. May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2410706
> 
> Tried on the white So Kate, I have to say I was a little disappointed as they don't seem as beautiful in person. Or maybe it's just me?




I love the white surprisingly!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I need some advice about the size I should take on So Kates, I wear 37.5 in Lady Peeps, Dafs, Pigalle 100, Pigalle Plato, LadyDaf, MBB, etc.. In pigalle 120 I wear a full size down (36.5). What size do you recommend for So Kate heels? 37.5 or 37? thanks in advance




Either a 36.5 or 37 will be fine.  36.5 will be very snug though so 37 may be your best bet.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

diamondhi said:


> They look amazing. I've been looking for a white pair of shoes. May I ask where you got them from?



You can find the white so kate in harrods and mount street boutique in the UK 



Tivo said:


> They're beautiful. Such a feminine shoe. Head turners for sure!







Kfoorya2 said:


> This is beauty. Love the white with the louboutin red bottom







KJWM said:


> I love the white!!!







Mrs. MFH said:


> I love the white surprisingly!!!


Thank you! I'm still debating between this and the silver


----------



## Louboutinista

Got these from the CL store near work during lunch today. I love my Pigalles but these are like the Pigalle on steroids! That arch....


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mrs. MFH*!!!
> I have the silvers in transit from Barney's as we speak...




The silver is TDF. My local Saks got them and the black patent. It was very difficult but I went with the silver as I already have so many black including the PP...but IF I had the funds and they weren't getting the Rouge Noir next month it would be a different story


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Crazyaboutblue said:


> You can find the white so kate in harrods and mount street boutique in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm still debating between this and the silver




If I had to pick between white and silver it would be silver. Good luck deciding


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS


----------



## Louboutinista

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119



Striking! Oh my now I want them in silver too!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119




Omg these shoes are making me oh crazy they are more lovely in silver! Congrats dear they look great on you


----------



## Kayapo97

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119


 
Very nice colour.


----------



## Onye54

Where is everyone finding the So Kates!?? I'm looking everywhere! :rain:

Saks 5th Avenue, CL Website, Called the CL Boutiques, Neiman Marcus.

Why they no have my size!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119




They look amazing on you. I'm definitely leaning towards the silver now!


----------



## Louboutinista

Crazyaboutblue said:


> They look amazing on you. I'm definitely leaning towards the silver now!



If I can only choose between white and silver, I'll definitely go for silver. It goes with most outfits but still makes a statement! I wish they had them in silver at my local stores  Guess I'll have to go on an eBay hunt then!


----------



## Jusinit

Does anyone know if the waterskin vs patent leather fit is different or would I be 39 in all So Kate? TIA


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119


 
Loving the silvers on you!!!
I can't wait until my come in...


----------



## hollyspringskim

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Silver .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2411117
> View attachment 2411118
> View attachment 2411119


Gorgeous!!! You sold me on this color.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen, PurseMonster, Tivo, kle  & Louboutin Cat*!!!


Dear Stilly

Hello hun.  How are you?  I need your advice please.

As you know, we are shoe twins on the So Kate Armure.  I took my regular piggy120 size with no problem.  However, when I tried on the black patent So Kate in the same size as my python So Kate at the boutique, they were more than snug to say the least.  Really tight YIKES!!!  If I go half a size up, I get a slight heel slippage though.  I just wanted to know if all your So Kates are the same size.  I do recall you mentioning your nude patent So Kates were quite a bit snug.

Thank you in advance


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Stilly
> 
> Hello hun.  How are you?  I need your advice please.
> 
> As you know, we are shoe twins on the So Kate Armure.  I took my regular piggy120 size with no problem.  However, when I tried on the black patent So Kate in the same size as my python So Kate at the boutique, they were more than snug to say the least.  Really tight YIKES!!!  If I go half a size up, I get a slight heel slippage though.  I just wanted to know if all your So Kates are the same size.  I do recall you mentioning your nude patent So Kates were quite a bit snug.
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
Hi *Helen* 

I'm buying all my So Kates TTS now. I started buying them a half size down like my Pigalle 120's but they were just too tight in the toe. I have a few pairs that are a half size down like the Nudes and Pythons that were pre-orders that I couldn't change the size on since they were sold out. I'm hoping the TTS pairs don't stretch out too much but so far so good. 

Good Luck!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

guys, please help. I dont know which one to choose. the shop assistant saved them for me for one day. but I really dont know which one to buy. Or should I wait for the new colors?


----------



## Pebblerock

Hi ladies,

Stumbled on a size 37 bronze so kate just now on the louboutin US site if anyone is looking.


----------



## mojo92

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Stumbled on a size 37 bronze so kate just now on the louboutin US site if anyone is looking.


YAY!! Thank you for posting ^!!! I got them !!! So super excited, my first So Kates!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

lahumummatbayli said:


> guys, please help. I dont know which one to choose. the shop assistant saved them for me for one day. but I really dont know which one to buy. Or should I wait for the new colors?




Get the red. It is a new color.


----------



## Tivo

I LOVE the Corazon! But I would choose that black glitter. It's so striking!


----------



## mojo92

Does anyone have true wearing experience with the bronze specchio leather? I'm excited to have finally found a pair but I'm trying to figure out how well they are going to wear because I've heard things about them being SO DELICATE! I actually did a DIY mock up of strassing and studding a pair to create my own 'very mix' type design-here's what I had in mind! I guess I could always wear them as is and glitter/strass/stud them once they started to look worn!!


----------



## stilly

lahumummatbayli said:


> guys, please help. I dont know which one to choose. the shop assistant saved them for me for one day. but I really dont know which one to buy. Or should I wait for the new colors?


 
I love the red!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Hi *Helen*
> 
> I'm buying all my So Kates TTS now. I started buying them a half size down like my Pigalle 120's but they were just too tight in the toe. I have a few pairs that are a half size down like the Nudes and Pythons that were pre-orders that I couldn't change the size on since they were sold out. I'm hoping the TTS pairs don't stretch out too much but so far so good.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you Stilly

I took the same size as my P120s for python So Kates, but I probably should go up by half for the patent.  When I tried them on in the bouitque, boy were they painful.  Once again, thank you for your advice!!!


----------



## ifinena

Nolia said:


> I tried the So Kates on today and they definitely run true to size. The SA told me to size 1 size down from my Pigalle size?! Wrong wrong wrong. My Pigalle size is 35, I am a TTS 36 and I take So Kates in 36.
> 
> That said, after trying them on, I am so disappointed in the way they looked. *I'm not liking the elongated silhouette.* =( They did seem slightly more comfortable than Pigalle.



Me too Nolia, me too! I've already bought and returned (gasp!) both the Rouge Noir and the bronze Python pairs. I do love the back-half of the shoe, it's the epitome of stiletto, but the front pointy part no, really not. It's really comforting to find someone like-minded because with all the SoKate craze, I thought I was the only one around!!!


----------



## Pebblerock

mojo92 said:


> YAY!! Thank you for posting ^!!! I got them !!! So super excited, my first So Kates!!!



Yay!!! Congrats  please post some modeling pics when you do get them!!!


----------



## Nolia

ifinena said:


> Me too Nolia, me too! I've already bought and returned (gasp!) both the Rouge Noir and the bronze Python pairs. I do love the back-half of the shoe, it's the epitome of stiletto, but the front pointy part no, really not. It's really comforting to find someone like-minded because with all the SoKate craze, I thought I was the only one around!!!



Yes, the back is gorgeous. I just wish it was on the regular Pigalle front.


----------



## maylove

lahumummatbayli said:


> guys, please help. I dont know which one to choose. the shop assistant saved them for me for one day. but I really dont know which one to buy. Or should I wait for the new colors?




Omg where did you see the black glitter ones at?


----------



## Kfoorya2

lahumummatbayli said:


> guys, please help. I dont know which one to choose. the shop assistant saved them for me for one day. but I really dont know which one to buy. Or should I wait for the new colors?




Black glitter is TDF in so kate! I would go with that one for sure.


----------



## mojo92

I agree that the black glitter is amazing! Does anyone know definitively if the black calfskin and black patent are going to be part of the permanent collection? I'm loving this silhouette more than the P120 the more I see it.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5. 

ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]


----------



## Mrs. MFH

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5.
> 
> ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415656
> View attachment 2415657
> View attachment 2415658




Great choice and congrats! There's just something about a red shoe


----------



## mojo92

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5.
> 
> ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415656
> View attachment 2415657
> View attachment 2415658



Those look amazing on you!! I didn't like the tone of the red in other pictures but now that I'm seeing yours, they look STUNNING! Another pair to add to my wishlist, *sigh*...Are those the Corazon red or a different red?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

mojo92 said:


> Those look amazing on you!! I didn't like the tone of the red in other pictures but now that I'm seeing yours, they look STUNNING! Another pair to add to my wishlist, *sigh*...Are those the Corazon red or a different red?



Thank you)) yes, they are in Corazon red. 




Mrs. MFH said:


> Great choice and congrats! There's just something about a red shoe



Thanks, a lot)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5.
> 
> ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415656
> View attachment 2415657
> View attachment 2415658


They look gorgeous on you!!!  Congrats


----------



## Tivo

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5.
> 
> ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415656
> View attachment 2415657
> View attachment 2415658


They look GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

Hello Everyone,

I live in South Florida and I'm trying desperately to find a pair of black patent so kate in a 36 and I can't find them anywhere. I called the Louboutin store here where I live and they don't have any either. They said the NY store will be getting some, but I wanted to try them on before buying them. Has anyone in Florida found them anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## Kfoorya2

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got the red pair, even though I was in love with the black glitter pair. Most of my shoes are in black and I have 0 pair of red shoes. So here they are. The black glitter and silver glitter is available in Istanbul, Turkey CL store. About the size: i have a pair of patent pigalles in 38 but these ones are 38,5.
> 
> ATTACH]2415655[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415656
> View attachment 2415657
> View attachment 2415658




Love them great choice!


----------



## lovedresses2010

So I ordered the So Kate grenadine glitter from Holt Renfrew over the phone last Wednesday. They didn't have them in Calgary so they are transferring them in from Vancouver. The sales associate said although the system is showing that they do have it in stock, the system sometimes isn't accurate so she will have to call them to confirm. She said I have to prepay for the shoes, within 3 days she will call them confirm and let me know, and it will take another 7 days to ship. Well its been 5 days so far and I haven't heard back from the sales lady so I called Holt's to check up. The sales lady said she hasn't had time to call Vancouver yet. I'm a little annoyed with the process. I don't even understand why I had to prepay for something that they don't even know if they have in stock. I'm also annoyed that it is taking so long just for her to call to confirm that they do have it and to get it shipped out. I just feel like the whole process is ridiculous! Am I overreacting and is this the process that department stores usually go through with transfers?


----------



## gee_gee

lovedresses2010 said:


> So I ordered the So Kate grenadine glitter from Holt Renfrew over the phone last Wednesday. They didn't have them in Calgary so they are transferring them in from Vancouver. The sales associate said although the system is showing that they do have it in stock, the system sometimes isn't accurate so she will have to call them to confirm. She said I have to prepay for the shoes, within 3 days she will call them confirm and let me know, and it will take another 7 days to ship. Well its been 5 days so far and I haven't heard back from the sales lady so I called Holt's to check up. The sales lady said she hasn't had time to call Vancouver yet. I'm a little annoyed with the process. I don't even understand why I had to prepay for something that they don't even know if they have in stock. I'm also annoyed that it is taking so long just for her to call to confirm that they do have it and to get it shipped out. I just feel like the whole process is ridiculous! Am I overreacting and is this the process that department stores usually go through with transfers?


Hi!! I got my black patent So Kate's from Holt as well! I originally got them from Toronto. I had to exchange for a size down and they had to ship them in from Winnipeg and it took about a month!!! I was pretty irritated b/ it took about 2 weeks for someone to get back to me and they still were not even sure if they could get them or not, even though the computer said 2 were available. I totally understand!! If she doesn't call soon they will sell out! I was worried about that as I was waiting!  A month later I got my shoes and they look amazing so the wait was worth it! Hope you get your So Kate's soon!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

gee_gee said:


> Hi!! I got my black patent So Kate's from Holt as well! I originally got them from Toronto. I had to exchange for a size down and they had to ship them in from Winnipeg and it took about a month!!! I was pretty irritated b/ it took about 2 weeks for someone to get back to me and they still were not even sure if they could get them or not, even though the computer said 2 were available. I totally understand!! If she doesn't call soon they will sell out! I was worried about that as I was waiting!  A month later I got my shoes and they look amazing so the wait was worth it! Hope you get your So Kate's soon!!


 
Hi gee_gee! It's so frustrating! I hope my transfer doesn't take a month, especially since the sales associate quoted me a week and a half. They definitely need a better process. I'm tempted to call them and just cancel my order but I really want the shoes! Can't wait until Nordstrom's opens in Canada!


----------



## LuluWander

A little late, but here are my lovely So Kate in Rouge Noir. I ended having to size up a full size to a 39.5 since apparently my feet are wider than I thought . I'm surprised at how comfortable they are! Totally in love. I must, must, MUST have them in Corazon!


----------



## Tivo

Those shoes just scream SEX in inappropriate places! lol!  
They make any outfit instantly scandalous! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## shaggy360

Tivo said:


> Those shoes just scream SEX in inappropriate places! lol!



LOL..they do don't they. Now only if I could talk my wife into agreeing with you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Hi *Helen*
> 
> I'm buying all my So Kates TTS now. I started buying them a half size down like my Pigalle 120's but they were just too tight in the toe. I have a few pairs that are a half size down like the Nudes and Pythons that were pre-orders that I couldn't change the size on since they were sold out. I'm hoping the TTS pairs don't stretch out too much but so far so good.
> 
> Good Luck!


Dear Stilly

I bought my black patent So Kate half up from my Pigalle 120 and it was perfect.  My python So Kates were the same size as my P120s, but the patent was too darn tight.  I am glad I took your advice because they are perfect!  Thank you so much hun:kiss:


----------



## Kfoorya2

LuluWander said:


> A little late, but here are my lovely So Kate in Rouge Noir. I ended having to size up a full size to a 39.5 since apparently my feet are wider than I thought . I'm surprised at how comfortable they are! Totally in love. I must, must, MUST have them in Corazon!




These are so lovely! I am regretting my decision of not getting the Rouge Noir so kate!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Stilly
> 
> I bought my black patent So Kate half up from my Pigalle 120 and it was perfect.  My python So Kates were the same size as my P120s, but the patent was too darn tight.  I am glad I took your advice because they are perfect!  Thank you so much hun:kiss:




So glad it worked out!
Enjoy them!!!


----------



## stilly

LuluWander said:


> A little late, but here are my lovely So Kate in Rouge Noir. I ended having to size up a full size to a 39.5 since apparently my feet are wider than I thought . I'm surprised at how comfortable they are! Totally in love. I must, must, MUST have them in Corazon!




These are so pretty on you *Lulu*!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Aquamarine So Kates


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates



You're so brave with colours, Stilly!!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates


Those are FAB! Love the skirt!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates


I love em!  Geat outfit with awesome legs Stilly!!!
You are seriously making me consider these when I thought I dont need em originally not being able to get much wear perhaps?  Should I go for em?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> So glad it worked out!
> Enjoy them!!!



Thank you Stilly!!! If it were not for you, I would have gotten the same size as my Python So Kates size 36 and would have died trying to break them in.  Going half up was absolutely perfect.  No heel slippage either!  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Red and Nude So Kates available at LUISAVIAROMA most sizes...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates


 
Very nice collection-that skirt looks great with that colour of heels.


----------



## Mariqueen

Stilly, what do you do for a living? Cause clearly I'm in the wrong field of business  your collection is to die for.


----------



## anasa

I don't see any Louboutins on the site!  or do I need to have an account or something? 


martinaa said:


> Red and Nude So Kates available at LUISAVIAROMA most sizes...


----------



## martinaa

anasa said:


> I don't see any Louboutins on the site!  or do I need to have an account or something?



Look in new arrivals.


----------



## millux

Stilly, So Kate looks SO good on you!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates


 
Lovely colour match. 

It would be nice if you would share some of your outfit choices on my thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html
I sure the other TPFers  would love to see more of  your collection of outfits for nights out or special events.


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely colour match.
> 
> It would be nice if you would share some of your outfit choices on my thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html
> I sure the other TPFers  would love to see more of  your collection of outfits for nights out or special events.


 
I second Kayapo97-Stilly it would be nice to see more of your outfits.


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love em!  Geat outfit with awesome legs Stilly!!!
> You are seriously making me consider these when I thought I dont need em originally not being able to get much wear perhaps?  Should I go for em?





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you Stilly!!! If it were not for you, I would have gotten the same size as my Python So Kates size 36 and would have died trying to break them in.  Going half up was absolutely perfect.  No heel slippage either!  Thank you!!!!!





hhl4vr said:


> Very nice collection-that skirt looks great with that colour of heels.





Mariqueen said:


> Stilly, what do you do for a living? Cause clearly I'm in the wrong field of business  your collection is to die for.





millux said:


> Stilly, So Kate looks SO good on you!





Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely colour match.
> 
> It would be nice if you would share some of your outfit choices on my thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html
> I sure the other TPFers  would love to see more of  your collection of outfits for nights out or special events.






Thanks so much *Helen, hhl4vr, Mariqueen, millux* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Silver So Kates


----------



## Kfoorya2

stilly said:


> My new Silver So Kates




These are TDF. I know this because I saw them at the store and the color is just perfect for the so kate! Congrats dear and love your modeling pics!!!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My new Silver So Kates


That silver is lovely! So nice that we get to see such a variety of colors modeled here! 

So far my favorite So Kate colors are Python, Rogue Nior and Corazon.


----------



## morda

For everyone interested, Saks website has black and nude patent So Kates available for pre-order.  The delivery date is in spring, but the pre-orders are frequently shipped much earlier than the estimated date. Just ordered both colors for my wife.


----------



## mojo92

morda said:


> For everyone interested, Saks website has black and nude patent So Kates available for pre-order.  The delivery date is in spring, but the pre-orders are frequently shipped much earlier than the estimated date. Just ordered both colors for my wife.



Was about to post this! Just pre-ordered a pair of the black for myself...hoping I got the right size. I take a 36.5 in calfskin Pigalle 120 but the bronze 37 specchio so kate fit perfectly (though I ended up returning them because I can't deal with how delicate they are supposed to be!!)-does anyone know if the patents run smaller than the specchio? I ordered a 37.


----------



## stilly

mojo92 said:


> Was about to post this! Just pre-ordered a pair of the black for myself...hoping I got the right size. I take a 36.5 in calfskin Pigalle 120 but the bronze 37 specchio so kate fit perfectly (though I ended up returning them because I can't deal with how delicate they are supposed to be!!)-does anyone know if the patents run smaller than the specchio? I ordered a 37.




No they seem to fit the same. I went a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size as well. I think the 37 should be perfect for you.


----------



## Tivo

I know she's a model and thus will look good in anything, but Candice Swanepoel looks amazing in these So Kate's. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ofession-shows-figure-scarlet-lace-dress.html


----------



## Kfoorya2

Tivo said:


> I know she's a model and thus will look good in anything, but Candice Swanepoel looks amazing in these So Kate's. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ofession-shows-figure-scarlet-lace-dress.html




Omg she looks lovely own those so Kate's. She looks even more sexy in those louboutins. Are these the rouge noirs?


----------



## Tivo

Kfoorya2 said:


> Omg she looks lovely own those so Kate's. She looks even more sexy in those louboutins. Are these the rouge noirs?


 
Don't they look stunning on her? Yes, I believe those are the Rouge Noirs.


----------



## stilly

Kfoorya2 said:


> Omg she looks lovely own those so Kate's. She looks even more sexy in those louboutins. Are these the rouge noirs?




Yep those are the gorgeous Rouge Noirs...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

morda said:


> For everyone interested, Saks website has black and nude patent So Kates available for pre-order.  The delivery date is in spring, but the pre-orders are frequently shipped much earlier than the estimated date. Just ordered both colors for my wife.


Such a nice hubby you are!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> I know she's a model and thus will look good in anything, but Candice Swanepoel looks amazing in these So Kate's. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ofession-shows-figure-scarlet-lace-dress.html


----------



## Louboutin Cat

morda said:


> For everyone interested, Saks website has black and nude patent So Kates available for pre-order.  The delivery date is in spring, but the pre-orders are frequently shipped much earlier than the estimated date. Just ordered both colors for my wife.



Fab!! Thank you for sharing. Now my hunt for nude so kate is over.


----------



## Sarah__

The pair I ultimately went with.  Early Christmas gift from the boyfriend =) he's a keeper! 

(Still trying to break the patent in though...


----------



## Tivo

Sarah__ said:


> The pair I ultimately went with.  Early Christmas gift from the boyfriend =) he's a keeper!
> 
> (Still trying to break the patent in though...


Those will make great Spring/Summer wardrobe additions! Congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sarah__ said:


> The pair I ultimately went with.  Early Christmas gift from the boyfriend =) he's a keeper!
> 
> (Still trying to break the patent in though...


Great Choice! Congrats!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Sarah__ said:


> The pair I ultimately went with.  Early Christmas gift from the boyfriend =) he's a keeper!
> 
> (Still trying to break the patent in though...



Pretty!  There's a Wolford outlet store near me that's closing shop so everything is priced to fly, and they had this color in the Fatal dress. This gives me ammo to return and purchase .

http://www.gilt.com/brand/wolford/product/1001499200-wolford-fatal-dress


----------



## Mariqueen

Question: Does anyone know if the So Kate comes in a lower heel height?


----------



## Kfoorya2

Mariqueen said:


> Question: Does anyone know if the So Kate comes in a lower heel height?




I don't believe so. It only comes in 120mm


----------



## Mariqueen

Kfoorya2 said:


> I don't believe so. It only comes in 120mm



That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## stilly

Sarah__ said:


> View attachment 2427181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post... And first pair of So Kate's  I noticed someone used one of my photos from my Instagram... It's ok =)  I'm a SA at BNY also if anyone ever has any questions!




I love the pic!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear all

Does anyone know where I can find a pair of So Kates in Nude Patent?  I am looking for a size 36.5.
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## LavenderIce

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a pair of So Kates in Nude Patent?  I am looking for a size 36.5.
> Thank you so much in advance



You can pre-order nude or black patent here:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=kbC.E7p


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LavenderIce said:


> You can pre-order nude or black patent here:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=kbC.E7p


Thank you so much LavenderIce!!!


----------



## mojo92

stilly said:


> No they seem to fit the same. I went a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size as well. I think the 37 should be perfect for you.



Thank you Stilly!! Looking forward to them, seeing your amazing pictures has given me total So Kate obsesion!!


----------



## nolegirl01

Do you ladies know where I can get a pair of So Kates but in the black suede color? size 36?


----------



## Nolia

nolegirl01 said:


> Do you ladies know where I can get a pair of So Kates but in the black suede color? size 36?



Saw them here, but I think 36 is sold out.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/401713


----------



## nolegirl01

yeah the suede in my size is sold out on net-a-porter.com....

Looking at all your so kates pictures now I don't know which to get! lol I'm torn between the nude, black patent or the black suede....they are all gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nolegirl01 said:


> Do you ladies know where I can get a pair of So Kates but in the black suede color? size 36?


I got mine from the Chicago Boutique FYI.


----------



## martinaa

nolegirl01 said:


> Do you ladies know where I can get a pair of So Kates but in the black suede color? size 36?



Here:

http://www.ekseption.es/christian-louboutin-es/zapato-so-kate-120-ante-negro

But only size 36,5.


----------



## Jusinit

nolegirl01 said:


> Do you ladies know where I can get a pair of So Kates but in the black suede color? size 36?




Pam Jenkins has. Hurry before its sold out


----------



## DeMiau

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1893&m=82&page=1&rnum=2
Try here !


----------



## Chanieish

Does the So Kate stretch out as much as the piggies 120 do, both in patent?

I tried the So Kates on 0.5 size down from TTS (my piggy 120 are 1 size down) in patent nude and they were tight! But my patent piggies always start that way too. 

Should I go with tight So Kates and stretch them or go one size up from my piggy 120. Thank you!


----------



## Winterfell

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ures-and-comments-830095-28.html#post25772773

Hi Chanieish 

Please see above a link re sizing on the So Kate. I knew I had read something recently so tracked down the post for you! Stilly has a fabulous collection of So Kate's so I would follow her advice and try your TTS. I hope the link works!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Does the So Kate stretch out as much as the piggies 120 do, both in patent?
> 
> I tried the So Kates on 0.5 size down from TTS (my piggy 120 are 1 size down) in patent nude and they were tight! But my patent piggies always start that way too.
> 
> Should I go with tight So Kates and stretch them or go one size up from my piggy 120. Thank you!


Yes they do stretch out just like the P120s so go for the size thats 0.5 down from TTS.
My OLD STYLE P120s are 36 and the Python So Kates are fine at 36, but I had to size up by 0.5 for patent So Kates which is 0.5 down from my CL TTS which is a 37.  For a guideline, I am a true US 6.5 through and through.

I have yet to post a collection thread or anything but I have 3 python, 1 suede, 4 patent So Kates with Piggies through the nose.

I hope this helps.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got mine from the Chicago Boutique FYI.


Could you please tell me if you saw the So Kate in nude patent at the Chicago boutique? I'll be visiting in January and I'd like to see them in person  Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Could you please tell me if you saw the So Kate in nude patent at the Chicago boutique? I'll be visiting in January and I'd like to see them in person  Thank you!


I live in Tokyo so I did not see them in the Chicago boutique, but I do own a pair.  They are gorgeous!
If you want to contact Chicago, ask for Jeffrey.  He is good.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I live in Tokyo so I did not see them in the Chicago boutique, but I do own a pair.  They are gorgeous!
> If you want to contact Chicago, ask for Jeffrey.  He is good.


I will, thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> I will, thank you!


Dear galadrielle
Made a mistake.  So sorry.  The SA in Chicago is Katie!!!
Madison is Jeffrey.  He is expecting shipment of nude So Kates sometime soon I think.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear galadrielle
> Made a mistake.  So sorry.  The SA in Chicago is Katie!!!
> Madison is Jeffrey.  He is expecting shipment of nude So Kates sometime soon I think.


Thanks so much, I will contact them and maybe they'll be able to put them on hold for me for a few days.


----------



## clouboutin1

I love the so Kate style they look amazing! SOLD OUT everywhere though so disappointed!


----------



## Kenyanqn

clouboutin1 said:


> I love the so Kate style they look amazing! SOLD OUT everywhere though so disappointed!




What size are you looking for? And what style?


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Does the So Kate stretch out as much as the piggies 120 do, both in patent?
> 
> I tried the So Kates on 0.5 size down from TTS (my piggy 120 are 1 size down) in patent nude and they were tight! But my patent piggies always start that way too.
> 
> Should I go with tight So Kates and stretch them or go one size up from my piggy 120. Thank you!




I actually go a half size up on the So Kates from my normal Piggy 120 size. I tried them with my normal Piggy 120 size but they're pretty tight. They should stretch a bit but they were so snug I didn't think that would be enough. Good Luck!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chanieish said:


> Does the So Kate stretch out as much as the piggies 120 do, both in patent?
> 
> I tried the So Kates on 0.5 size down from TTS (my piggy 120 are 1 size down) in patent nude and they were tight! But my patent piggies always start that way too.
> 
> Should I go with tight So Kates and stretch them or go one size up from my piggy 120. Thank you!




I have two ( a patent and glitter) and I went TTS with both So Kate's.

It's more comfortable. It does stretch out a bit though.


----------



## LoveForLoubies

Hello ladies!


On January 2nd, my husband and I are visiting London. I'm hoping to score a pair of So Kate in Silver.
Does anyone of you have an idea where I could find these?
My simple pump size is 38,5. What size should I consider for the So Kate?
Thank you all!


----------



## Chanieish

Winterfell said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ures-and-comments-830095-28.html#post25772773
> 
> Hi Chanieish
> 
> Please see above a link re sizing on the So Kate. I knew I had read something recently so tracked down the post for you! Stilly has a fabulous collection of So Kate's so I would follow her advice and try your TTS. I hope the link works!



Thank you so much for tracking this down for me! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yes they do stretch out just like the P120s so go for the size thats 0.5 down from TTS.
> My OLD STYLE P120s are 36 and the Python So Kates are fine at 36, but I had to size up by 0.5 for patent So Kates which is 0.5 down from my CL TTS which is a 37.  For a guideline, I am a true US 6.5 through and through.
> 
> I have yet to post a collection thread or anything but I have 3 python, 1 suede, 4 patent So Kates with Piggies through the nose.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Sounds like we are about 0.5 size apart.  I wear 36.5 in piggies and 37 in Geo (suede). Did you get the same size in So Kate suede and patent? The suede felt fine, but dang patent 37 was Tiiiight!



stilly said:


> I actually go a half size up on the So Kates from my normal Piggy 120 size. I tried them with my normal Piggy 120 size but they're pretty tight. They should stretch a bit but they were so snug I didn't think that would be enough. Good Luck!



Perfect! I'll go with 37's then. I prefer my shoes to be tighter rather than have some heel slippage.  Thank you!



Kfoorya2 said:


> I have two ( a patent and glitter) and I went TTS with both So Kate's.
> 
> It's more comfortable. It does stretch out a bit though.



Did it become to big for you after the stretching or fit you pretty well?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LoveForLoubies said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> On January 2nd, my husband and I are visiting London. I'm hoping to score a pair of So Kate in Silver.
> Does anyone of you have an idea where I could find these?
> My simple pump size is 38,5. What size should I consider for the So Kate?
> Thank you all!


My Simples are a size 37 and my patent So Kates are a 36.5.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Thank you so much for tracking this down for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like we are about 0.5 size apart.  I wear 36.5 in piggies and 37 in Geo (suede). Did you get the same size in So Kate suede and patent? The suede felt fine, but dang patent 37 was Tiiiight!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect! I'll go with 37's then. I prefer my shoes to be tighter rather than have some heel slippage.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Did it become to big for you after the stretching or fit you pretty well?


I got my black suede So Kates in size 36.  Same size as my python So Kates because suede stretches just like pythons do.  My patent So Kates are 36.5.

Toe box is tight, but I rather have no heel slippage and break them in.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got my black suede So Kates in size 36.  Same size as my python So Kates because suede stretches just like pythons do.  My patent So Kates are 36.5.
> 
> Toe box is tight, but I rather have no heel slippage and break them in.


Dear HelenOfTroy45, 

your (and Stilly's!) advice on the So Kate sizing is truly helpful, since I might have to order the nude patent ones...blindly, without trying them.
My question is: 0,5 size up from the Pigalle 120 is relaxed fit or snug? I'm 37,5 in Pigalle 120 and I have to decide between 37,5 and 38.  

Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Dear HelenOfTroy45,
> 
> your (and Stilly's!) advice on the So Kate sizing is truly helpful, since I might have to order the nude patent ones...blindly, without trying them.
> My question is: 0,5 size up from the Pigalle 120 is relaxed fit or snug? I'm 37,5 in Pigalle 120 and I have to decide between 37,5 and 38.
> 
> Thank you!


My old style p120 is a 36 and I went half up for So Kates.  Yes they are tight in the toe box but considering they will stretch with the pitch being 120, I would say just go half up from your old P120 size. 
I think Stilly recommends going half up from your P120 as well.  Good luck hun!


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My old style p120 is a 36 and I went half up for So Kates.  Yes they are tight in the toe box but considering they will stretch with the pitch being 120, I would say just go half up from your old P120 size.
> I think Stilly recommends going half up from your P120 as well.  Good luck hun!


Thank you a lot !


----------



## Svetlana V.

Good Morning, Ladies!

I am so glad to join your discussion. Was reading posts for the last month and they were SOOO MUCH helpful. Thank you 

I am trying to find So Kate in Rouge Noir in 38,5 or 39. If some of you have any ideas where I can get one, you will make me happy 

Thank in advance!


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My old style p120 is a 36 and I went half up for So Kates.  Yes they are tight in the toe box but considering they will stretch with the pitch being 120, I would say just go half up from your old P120 size.
> I think Stilly recommends going half up from your P120 as well.  Good luck hun!



This was also exactly true for me as well.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> This was also exactly true for me as well.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Svetlana V. said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!
> 
> I am so glad to join your discussion. Was reading posts for the last month and they were SOOO MUCH helpful. Thank you
> 
> I am trying to find So Kate in Rouge Noir in 38,5 or 39. If some of you have any ideas where I can get one, you will make me happy
> 
> Thank in advance!




Check eBay. Something may pop up in your size there. They occasionally do. Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kenyanqn said:


> Check eBay. Something may pop up in your size there. They occasionally do. Good luck!


Yes!  I found mine on the bay too!  Rouge Noir seems to have sold out completely.


----------



## nolegirl01

Looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins...I'm definitely getting the so kates but can't decide between the black patent or black suede? Need so input... What do you ladies think?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nolegirl01 said:


> Looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins...I'm definitely getting the so kates but can't decide between the black patent or black suede? Need so input... What do you ladies think?


Patent for first pair.  Its a staple plus easier to take care of.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Svetlana V. said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!
> 
> I am so glad to join your discussion. Was reading posts for the last month and they were SOOO MUCH helpful. Thank you
> 
> I am trying to find So Kate in Rouge Noir in 38,5 or 39. If some of you have any ideas where I can get one, you will make me happy
> 
> Thank in advance!




There is a 38.5 on eBay now FYI.. I think I might have seen a 39 as well.


----------



## mojo92

nolegirl01 said:


> Looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins...I'm definitely getting the so kates but can't decide between the black patent or black suede? Need so input... What do you ladies think?



I vote patent as well! The shine of the black patent + the glossy red sole is just killer combination IMO, can't be beat. I'm not a big suede fan due to how easy it gets 'old' looking.


----------



## bougainvillier

nolegirl01 said:


> Looking to buy my first pair of Louboutins...I'm definitely getting the so kates but can't decide between the black patent or black suede? Need so input... What do you ladies think?




I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat


----------



## Kenyanqn

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355




They look good. I've always been partial to black suede... I just think it looks so darn sexy lol


----------



## nolegirl01

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355



I agree, I love how rich the black looks on the suede that's why I was having a hard time choosing! it looks beautiful on you!  but I think I agree with you ladies, maybe I'll go with the patent as my first. I plan on wearing it out to a nice dinner, as well as casual with a pair of skinny jeans so I think the patent will look classy  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kfoorya2

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355




I like the suede over the patent only because they are very black and look amazing on!


----------



## kaynutella

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355



Those look awesome! And, agreed about the patent CLs!!


----------



## NeonLights

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355



They look amazing ... need to get a pair in my life!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kenyanqn said:


> They look good. I've always been partial to black suede... I just think it looks so darn sexy lol




Thanks. I feel like a sexy kitten in them 



nolegirl01 said:


> I agree, I love how rich the black looks on the suede that's why I was having a hard time choosing! it looks beautiful on you!  but I think I agree with you ladies, maybe I'll go with the patent as my first. I plan on wearing it out to a nice dinner, as well as casual with a pair of skinny jeans so I think the patent will look classy  Thanks ladies!




Glad to help. Don't forget to post back when you get them 



Kfoorya2 said:


> I like the suede over the patent only because they are very black and look amazing on!




Thank you. Yes they are amazing but wears out fast and needs extra attention. Which is fine for a dinner pair I guess. 



kaynutella said:


> Those look awesome! And, agreed about the patent CLs!!




Thank you! I hated patent shoes 5 years ago but CL changed that. It can be elegantly sexy!



NeonLights said:


> They look amazing ... need to get a pair in my life!




Thanks. Yes we all need more shoes!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355


YAY!  Shoe twins
You are a SEX KITTEN!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YAY!  Shoe twins
> You are a SEX KITTEN!!!




Thank you hun! And also for the compliments on those rolando crocs  I have got those for a while, over a year. They are so amazing!


----------



## galadrielle

If anybody who owns a pair of 37,5/38 So Kates has the time (and is willing to do it, of course)... could you please measure the length of the toebox ? 
I'm trying to decide between the Nude So Kates and Nude Pigalle 120, and I'm afraid the "pointier" toebox will make the So Kates look too big. I know it might sound strange, but I'm rather short and I have this problem with pointed shoes, especially in light colors.

Thank you! And Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it this week!


----------



## Papoutsis

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of So Kate in Black calfskin leather or suede in a size 38.5 please? 

Cant seem to track any down online and our stores in Australia haven't stocked them.

Seasons Greetings


----------



## Papoutsis

bougainvillier said:


> I love how rich the color looks on suede but I think we all agree black patent CL is a staple and easy to take care of. If I didn't have the pigalle 120 in black patent, I would get black patent so Kate as well. Attached my black suede so Kate for a little treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436355


Great looking shoe!!!!! My other half wants a pair.
Does anyone know where I can get a pair of So Kate in Black calfskin leather or suede in a size 38.5 please? 

Cant seem to track any down online and our stores in Australia haven't stocked them.

Seasons Greetings


----------



## bougainvillier

Papoutsis said:


> Great looking shoe!!!!! My other half wants a pair.
> Does anyone know where I can get a pair of So Kate in Black calfskin leather or suede in a size 38.5 please?
> 
> Cant seem to track any down online and our stores in Australia haven't stocked them.
> 
> Seasons Greetings




Thank you. 

Saks seems to have it now. See attached. You can email her


----------



## Pebblerock

Hi ladies,

I wear a 36 in the so kate silver kid, which is 0.5 down from my tts. Will I be a 36 for the black patent so kate also? 

Thank you


----------



## stilly

My Bronze Specchio So Kates
More pics on my thread


----------



## Chanieish

Saw dark-ish pink So Kates at the Las Vegas forum shops boutique! So pretty. Like grenadine, but more pink and less purple!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Saw dark-ish pink So Kates at the Las Vegas forum shops boutique! So pretty. Like grenadine, but more pink and less purple!


Assume the name of the color to be Cyclamen perhaps???
I WANT!!!!!


----------



## mojo92

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Assume the name of the color to be Cyclamen perhaps???
> I WANT!!!!!



I think those were the ones you mentioned before? I haven't seen any pics but they sound gorgeous!! Suede, kid or patent? Can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mojo92 said:


> I think those were the ones you mentioned before? I haven't seen any pics but they sound gorgeous!! Suede, kid or patent? Can't wait to see some pics!!


I have not seen them myself yet either, but I know the SKs come in patent


----------



## Chanieish

mojo92 said:


> I think those were the ones you mentioned before? I haven't seen any pics but they sound gorgeous!! Suede, kid or patent? Can't wait to see some pics!!



The one I saw was patent. Soooo pretty. Should have taken pics and posted here. Apologies!


----------



## msbeautygeek

Hey Ladies, does anyone know when any online store will be restocking on the kid leather  ?


----------



## mojo92

Hi ladies-does anyone know of any sites that will be offering the Nude so Kate for pre-order? I missed them at Saks, unfortunately!!


----------



## ifinena

msbeautygeek said:


> Hey Ladies, does anyone know when any online store will be restocking on the kid leather  ?



Hello, if you mean the *black *kid leather, there are a few sizes currently available in the natalieschuterman online store, in Sweden. Good luck!


----------



## gymangel812

just wore my geo 120 and love them. not nearly as uncomfy as i thought 120 pigalle would be. what colors are coming for this season??

also has anyone seen any from europe that will ship to the US?


----------



## msbeautygeek

ifinena said:


> Hello, if you mean the *black *kid leather, there are a few sizes currently available in the natalieschuterman online store, in Sweden. Good luck!


OMG thank you... waiting for their reply now.


----------



## bellamaria

Long time lurker here, just wanted to post there is a pair of python rouge noir So Kates on sale in size 40 @ the Chicago store for $745. In case anyone is interested. I can't posta pic yet, but it is the red and blue python ones.


----------



## sophinette007

Hi ! Just a long time that I didn't post anything but I am in the so kate club too now! So excited! What a amazing design! 
These are the so kate python faience, fall S/S 2014. I haven't seen anything pictures of them here yet so enjoy  

This exotic skin is so gorgeous! 
http://imageshack.com/a/img841/3171/p34p.jpghttps://imageshack.com/i/ndp34pj

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih5j]
	
[/URL]
My little review about the so kate! I was skeptical about the fact that the so kate were "more comfy" than Pigalle 120 but in fact there are for me. They suit my feet better. The toe box is way more forgiving than the pigalle 120 for larger feet like mine. I don't have the foot ball issues when I try them on. The toe box is generous and my feet don't hurt. I don't fear that my heel will pop out of the shoes like it did with the PIgalle 120 as my heel is well hold. I have just try them and didn't walk in them outside but they seem more wearable than the PIgalle 120.  For reference I am a louboutin TTS 38,5 and I just sized down to a 38 in these. I used to be a 38 in Pigalle 120 too. I hope that's help.


----------



## NeonLights

sophinette007 said:


> Hi ! Just a long time that I didn't post anything but I am in the so kate club too now! So excited! What a amazing design!
> These are the so kate python faience, fall S/S 2014. I haven't seen anything pictures of them here yet so enjoy
> 
> This exotic skin is so gorgeous!
> http://imageshack.com/a/img841/3171/p34p.jpghttps://imageshack.com/i/ndp34pj
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/mr2ih5j]
> 
> [/URL]
> My little review about the so kate! I was skeptical about the fact that the so kate were "more comfy" than Pigalle 120 but in fact there are for me. They suit my feet better. The toe box is way more forgiving than the pigalle 120 for larger feet like mine. I don't have the foot ball issues when I try them on. The toe box is generous and my feet don't hurt. I don't fear that my heel will pop out of the shoes like it did with the PIgalle 120 as my heel is well hold. I have just try them and didn't walk in them outside but they seem more wearable than the PIgalle 120.  For reference I am a louboutin TTS 38,5 and I just sized down to a 38 in these. I used to be a 38 in Pigalle 120 too. I hope that's help.



The colour on these are amazing!!!


----------



## NeonLights

ifinena said:


> Hello, if you mean the *black *kid leather, there are a few sizes currently available in the natalieschuterman online store, in Sweden. Good luck!



Thanks for the intel my first pair of SK are on their way!


----------



## Papoutsis

Hi ifenena, may many thanks for your information. Have emailed the store awaiting reply, the woman my life dearly wants a pair its a surprise gift. Thanks for information.


----------



## Papoutsis

ifinena said:


> Hello, if you mean the *black *kid leather, there are a few sizes currently available in the natalieschuterman online store, in Sweden. Good luck!


Thanks for information ifenena been searching for a while and want to surprise woman in my life


----------



## ifinena

NeonLights said:


> Thanks for the intel my first pair of SK are on their way!



Ohh I'm so happy you found your pair! Congrats! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## ifinena

Papoutsis said:


> Thanks for information ifenena been searching for a while and want to surprise woman in my life



Oh you are looking for those too? I hope you find the pair for your woman in your life too!! It's awesome when a guy searches for something to please his lady with his heart! You're Greek huh?


----------



## ifinena

msbeautygeek said:


> OMG thank you... waiting for their reply now.



Ohh you too wanted them?? Wow! That must have been a sales influx to the Schuterman store! 
Good luck to you too, lady, I hope you get your pair real soon!!!


----------



## Martina25

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I'll also need some help with size.. 
I'll get my first CL So Kate Black Patent from Dubai in a week, and I can't decide should I get 38 or 38.5. Does anyone have Giuseppe Zanotti shoes/pumps? Beacuse my Zanotti shoes has always been 38, that means I should get CL also in 38?
Thank in advance


----------



## NeonLights

Martina25 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I'll also need some help with size..
> I'll get my first CL So Kate Black Patent from Dubai in a week, and I can't decide should I get 38 or 38.5. Does anyone have Giuseppe Zanotti shoes/pumps? Beacuse my Zanotti shoes has always been 38, that means I should get CL also in 38?
> Thank in advance



I received mine today and ordered them true to size. 

I'm a 37 pretty much across 90% off the brands. If 38 is your usual size then get the 38 I would suggest. 

HTH


----------



## Kfoorya2

Martina25 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and I'll also need some help with size..
> I'll get my first CL So Kate Black Patent from Dubai in a week, and I can't decide should I get 38 or 38.5. Does anyone have Giuseppe Zanotti shoes/pumps? Beacuse my Zanotti shoes has always been 38, that means I should get CL also in 38?
> Thank in advance




I would say they are pretty true to size. It is how it had worked out for me with the So Kate's I own. I say go with a 38.


----------



## Ayusdream

Hi, I know this is kinda off topic, but I saw someone posted this seller couple pages ahead, I m wondering if it is a scam or not ,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cuz im interested in some of the sale stuff

Also im desperately looking for so kate suede size 37.5 or 37 this will be my first louboutin I hope ican find it soon !!


----------



## gymangel812

she is legit. 


Ayusdream said:


> Hi, I know this is kinda off topic, but I saw someone posted this seller couple pages ahead, I m wondering if it is a scam or not ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz im interested in some of the sale stuff
> 
> Also im desperately looking for so kate suede size 37.5 or 37 this will be my first louboutin I hope ican find it soon !!


----------



## mizcolon73

Ayusdream said:


> Hi, I know this is kinda off topic, but I saw someone posted this seller couple pages ahead, I m wondering if it is a scam or not ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz im interested in some of the sale stuff
> 
> Also im desperately looking for so kate suede size 37.5 or 37 this will be my first louboutin I hope ican find it soon !!



She's def legit


----------



## KJWM

Ayusdream said:


> Hi, I know this is kinda off topic, but I saw someone posted this seller couple pages ahead, I m wondering if it is a scam or not ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz im interested in some of the sale stuff
> 
> Also im desperately looking for so kate suede size 37.5 or 37 this will be my first louboutin I hope ican find it soon !!




She is absolutely wonderfully!!


----------



## funinthesun80

Ayusdream said:


> Hi, I know this is kinda off topic, but I saw someone posted this seller couple pages ahead, I m wondering if it is a scam or not ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz im interested in some of the sale stuff
> 
> Also im desperately looking for so kate suede size 37.5 or 37 this will be my first louboutin I hope ican find it soon !!


I've purchased from her- great Saks rep! She's the real deal


----------



## minxe

Does anyone know when more will be available online?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I just got a chance to try these on in person - I agree, definitely TTS, or I can even do half size bigger than my TTS. I do like the style. The feeling is like the Pigalle 120  
Now I will go on a hunt


----------



## ErinRobin

There is a So Kate size 42 in Nude Patent Leather on Saks!


----------



## ErinRobin

There is also a pair of So Kates size 40 in Black Kid Leather on Saks!


----------



## vicki521

Does anyone know where to get a pair of black suede leather so kate? I've been desperately searching for them


----------



## honeybunch

So should I take my Pigalle 120 size in So Kate?  I keep reading conflicting opinions on sizing.


----------



## galadrielle

honeybunch said:


> So should I take my Pigalle 120 size in So Kate?  I keep reading conflicting opinions on sizing.


I suggest 1/2 size up from the old 120 Pigalle.


----------



## Kfoorya2

galadrielle said:


> I suggest 1/2 size up from the old 120 Pigalle.




I agree


----------



## mojo92

I agree with the above opinions-I take a 36.5 in my Pigalle 120, and a 37 in every So Kate I've tried.


----------



## Dynoprettypup

hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544



beautiful colour. congratulations dyno


----------



## honeybunch

galadrielle said:


> I suggest 1/2 size up from the old 120 Pigalle.



Many thanks.  Do you know if it has the little elastic at the back like the old Pigalle used to have?


----------



## gymangel812

honeybunch said:


> Many thanks.  Do you know if it has the little elastic at the back like the old Pigalle used to have?


nope


----------



## galadrielle

honeybunch said:


> Many thanks.  Do you know if it has the little elastic at the back like the old Pigalle used to have?


no elastic, no heel slippage either.


----------



## maryelle

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544



welcome to the forum 

that is a gorgeous color and looks perfect on you!


----------



## Winterfell

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544



Your new shoes look amazing on you. The colour is beautiful with your skin tone


----------



## naijadiva

Hello everyone... First post .

So I bought the Bronze Specchio So Kates and I'm so disappointed, especially after all the trouble I went through to get them. Ordered two pairs (37 & 37.5). The 37s came in first and despite them being a perfect fit, they were scuffed all over/the bronze was fading:





A closer look:





I returned them...

The 37.5s arrived the next day and are a lot better:









I love them, however, they don't fit as snug as the 37s and I've decided to return them. The color is the main reason I got them and there's no point keeping them knowing that it will eventually wear off .

Oh, I definitely agree that the So Kates are much more comfortable than the pigalles.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544



Looking good girl!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

naijadiva said:


> Hello everyone... First post .
> 
> So I bought the Bronze Specchio So Kates and I'm so disappointed, especially after all the trouble I went through to get them. Ordered two pairs (37 & 37.5). The 37s came in first and despite them being a perfect fit, they were scuffed all over/the bronze was fading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I returned them...
> 
> The 37.5s arrived the next day and are a lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them, however, they don't fit as snug as the 37s and I've decided to return them. The color is the main reason I got them and there's no point keeping them knowing that it will eventually wear off .
> 
> Oh, I definitely agree that the So Kates are much more comfortable than the pigalles.



Awww too bad they didn't work out for you. I agree though, that 37 pair is just not acceptable! Hope you'll be able to get something else soon


----------



## stilly

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544





They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## galadrielle

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544


You look great, congrats!


----------



## galadrielle

I don't have many designer pieces, so I can't have a well documented opinion, but is it acceptable that such expensive items come with all sorts of flaws? I've seen Louboutins with wavy soles, badly cut leather on heels, color wearing off before even wearing them,  what's going on? I'm not surprised to see this in less expensive brands, but Louboutins used to be like jewels... Does this happen in other luxury brands (Vuitton, Chanel, Hermes, etc) ?


----------



## mojo92

Ladies-does anyone know where the CORAZON So Kate is still in stock, size 37? I'm sad I missed them when they first made their debut, as I wasn't sure about the orange undertone to the red but I'm now regretting it and CL is sold out company-wide...any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## naijadiva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Awww too bad they didn't work out for you. I agree though, that 37 pair is just not acceptable! Hope you'll be able to get something else soon



Thank you... I had a SA track them down in Corazon for me and she confirmed that they've been reserved. I hope these ones work out!


----------



## dstappas

Hi ladies! Im new to the forum and Im looking into buying my first pair of Louboutins, either nude Pigalle 120 or nude So Kate and im so torn! I found a Saks SA who is able to get me the old style pigalle (phew) or the so kate but im not sure which one to go with! I was thinking maybe the pigalle since i may not be able to get my hands on the older style ever again but the so kate is so sexy! Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## mojo92

naijadiva said:


> Thank you... I had a SA track them down in Corazon for me and she confirmed that they've been reserved. I hope these ones work out!



Could you possibly PM me the info of your SA? I'm trying to find a pair of Corazon So Kates myself and would love to get in contact with him/her. TIA!


----------



## bougainvillier

dstappas said:


> Hi ladies! Im new to the forum and Im looking into buying my first pair of Louboutins, either nude Pigalle 120 or nude So Kate and im so torn! I found a Saks SA who is able to get me the old style pigalle (phew) or the so kate but im not sure which one to go with! I was thinking maybe the pigalle since i may not be able to get my hands on the older style ever again but the so kate is so sexy! Which do you guys prefer?




Get both if you can walk in them and afford both. They are "rare" and in demand now. But if I were you and only one pair I can get, I'll go with so Kate. More comfy.


----------



## naijadiva

mojo92 said:


> Could you possibly PM me the info of your SA? I'm trying to find a pair of Corazon So Kates myself and would love to get in contact with him/her. TIA!



I don't have DM enabled yet ... If there's any other way to message you, let me know.


----------



## 8seventeen19

dstappas said:


> Hi ladies! Im new to the forum and Im looking into buying my first pair of Louboutins, either nude Pigalle 120 or nude So Kate and im so torn! I found a Saks SA who is able to get me the old style pigalle (phew) or the so kate but im not sure which one to go with! I was thinking maybe the pigalle since i may not be able to get my hands on the older style ever again but the so kate is so sexy! Which do you guys prefer?



Who knows how long the So Kate will be made also. I know some of the boutiques are getting more stock of the nude. Get on a waitlist with them or Saks is getting more as well, I think.


----------



## 8seventeen19

mojo92 said:


> Ladies-does anyone know where the CORAZON So Kate is still in stock, size 37? I'm sad I missed them when they first made their debut, as I wasn't sure about the orange undertone to the red but I'm now regretting it and CL is sold out company-wide...any ideas? Thanks!



Hope these work out better. When I opened my box I was taken back at how orange they are! They're different from any CL red I own though.


----------



## mojo92

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hope these work out better. When I opened my box I was taken back at how orange they are! They're different from any CL red I own though.




Really!? In that case, I guess I'll just stick with my initial decision to *not* get them. Red oranges look TERRIBLE against my skin (I'm a MAC NW15, really fair) and red oranges & fluoro colors just look completely weird on me...which is such a bummer, I'm still drooling over Rose Paris Pigalles!! Ah well, thanks for your input on this-you have made me feel SO much better about "missing" them, LOL!! 

In light of the new Pigalle changes, I really do hope they keep the So Kates around for a while. I have the black pre-ordered from Bergdorfs and I'm on the waitlist for the nude...I was thinking of getting the new Cyclamen pink before they sell out but I just got the Jimmy Choo Tippi for a steal so I'm trying to reel myself in a bit post sale season binging LOL. I'm holding my breath for So Kate spikes-that would be shoegasmic!! 

So far, my personal preference (from what I've tried on) is definitely the So Kate even beyond the pre 2014 Pigalle. I love the shape of the heel, the delicacy of the shape of the heel and where it meets the shoe itself. The toe is slightly longer which I'm not really all that partial to but the heel on the So Kate has won me over!


----------



## 8seventeen19

mojo92 said:


> Really!? In that case, I guess I'll just stick with my initial decision to *not* get them. Red oranges look TERRIBLE against my skin (I'm a MAC NW15, really fair) and red oranges & fluoro colors just look completely weird on me...which is such a bummer, I'm still drooling over Rose Paris Pigalles!! Ah well, thanks for your input on this-you have made me feel SO much better about "missing" them, LOL!!
> 
> In light of the new Pigalle changes, I really do hope they keep the So Kates around for a while. I have the black pre-ordered from Bergdorfs and I'm on the waitlist for the nude...I was thinking of getting the new Cyclamen pink before they sell out but I just got the Jimmy Choo Tippi for a steal so I'm trying to reel myself in a bit post sale season binging LOL. I'm holding my breath for So Kate spikes-that would be shoegasmic!!
> 
> So far, my personal preference (from what I've tried on) is definitely the So Kate even beyond the pre 2014 Pigalle. I love the shape of the heel, the delicacy of the shape of the heel and where it meets the shoe itself. The toe is slightly longer which I'm not really all that partial to but the heel on the So Kate has won me over!



You're actually the same color as me! I thought they looked 'meh' also with my skin so I'm just going to wear them with jeans. I usually like cooler tones, but I'm fairly neutral so I can sometimes get away with warm tones. 

I was going to get the Cyclamen as well, but I have Grenadine Pigalles and the pink shades have been so close lately. 

Have you seen Youpi? It is an update to an old style that is now a peep toe SK.


----------



## mojo92

shoeaddictklw said:


> You're actually the same color as me! I thought they looked 'meh' also with my skin so I'm just going to wear them with jeans. I usually like cooler tones, but I'm fairly neutral so I can sometimes get away with warm tones.
> 
> I was going to get the Cyclamen as well, but I have Grenadine Pigalles and the pink shades have been so close lately.
> 
> Have you seen Youpi? It is an update to an old style that is now a peep toe SK.



I did see the Youpi, on pre-order in black patent at Saks. They look like they would be so flattering on! I didn't pre-order but they might tempt me at some point...

I'm so sad I missed out on the Grenadine Pigalle Spikes! I think they were even on sale at the boutiques early on...oh, the trials and tribulations of the Loubi Lover, LOL!


----------



## dstappas

shoeaddictklw said:


> Who knows how long the So Kate will be made also. I know some of the boutiques are getting more stock of the nude. Get on a waitlist with them or Saks is getting more as well, I think.


Thanks! I think Ill be going with the So Kate  I have a Saks SA who will be shipping them for me when he receives the shipment in March


----------



## jalbs

dstappas said:


> Hi ladies! Im new to the forum and Im looking into buying my first pair of Louboutins, either nude Pigalle 120 or nude So Kate and im so torn! I found a Saks SA who is able to get me the old style pigalle (phew) or the so kate but im not sure which one to go with! I was thinking maybe the pigalle since i may not be able to get my hands on the older style ever again but the so kate is so sexy! Which do you guys prefer?




I vote the so Kate... Way sexier! The heel is to die for.


----------



## 8seventeen19

mojo92 said:


> I did see the Youpi, on pre-order in black patent at Saks. They look like they would be so flattering on! I didn't pre-order but they might tempt me at some point...
> 
> I'm so sad I missed out on the Grenadine Pigalle Spikes! I think they were even on sale at the boutiques early on...oh, the trials and tribulations of the Loubi Lover, LOL!



It's coming in a bunch of colors. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Nolia

I actually love the Youpi because they "chop" off the SK elongated toebox.


----------



## juliana@

shoeaddictklw said:


> It's coming in a bunch of colors. Keep your eyes peeled!




Wow!!! Do you know which colors?


----------



## gigilovesshoes

juliana@ said:


> Wow!!! Do you know which colors?







Credit: ShoeRazzi


----------



## juliana@

gigilovesshoes said:


> View attachment 2475031
> 
> 
> Credit: ShoeRazzi




Oh sorry I thought you were talking about new colors for the So Kate.


----------



## camboDoll

giggles00 said:


> Is this the "silver sparkle"?  Love'em, I have the black-sparkle in Love Me 120 (has trace of gold highlights).


Does the So Kate come in 100mm??


----------



## galadrielle

No, only 120.


----------



## grtlegs

The are some uninformed eBay sellers offering the décolleté 554 (100mm heel) and calling them the so Kate's so be careful..... So Kate's are only 120's....decollette 554 do look similar to the so Kate's to the uninformed eye


----------



## ellegreene

gigilovesshoes said:


> View attachment 2475031
> 
> 
> Credit: ShoeRazzi


I am loving those multi colour Youpi's!!


----------



## mojo92

I'm literally chomping at the bit to get my So Kate's in black patent from bergdorf Goodman but every time I email time I email them asking for an estimate they don't have any new info...did anyone else pre order from them? It's my first time pre ordering with them!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

ellegreene said:


> I am loving those multi colour Youpi's!!




Me too!!


----------



## Lysser

Hey ladies! So like everyone I've been drooling over the So Kates since their first appearance and actually had the Black Patents pre ordered from Saks, but ended up letting them go (sighhhh) because I found a STEEL on the Duvette 120s and I already have my go to Black Patent Piggies that it was just too much black patent for me lol. I tried to switch my So Kate order to Nude but they were already sold out so I am now on the waitlist. I'm really craving a spring/summer color so I was seeing if anyone would know where to find the So Kates in Aquamarine or Cyclamen size 37.5? I do also love the Pigalles with or without spikes in Grenadine but my heart is really set on some So Kates.... p.s. have you ladies seen them in the Python-embossed Cork? OMG!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lysser said:


> Hey ladies! So like everyone I've been drooling over the So Kates since their first appearance and actually had the Black Patents pre ordered from Saks, but ended up letting them go (sighhhh) because I found a STEEL on the Duvette 120s and I already have my go to Black Patent Piggies that it was just too much black patent for me lol. I tried to switch my So Kate order to Nude but they were already sold out so I am now on the waitlist. I'm really craving a spring/summer color so I was seeing if anyone would know where to find the So Kates in Aquamarine or Cyclamen size 37.5? I do also love the Pigalles with or without spikes in Grenadine but my heart is really set on some So Kates.... p.s. have you ladies seen them in the Python-embossed Cork? OMG!



I just got mine this week from Madison (aquamarine) and Forum shops (Cyclamen). Did you check those? Also Madrid got the Cyclamen.


----------



## bougainvillier

Any store got the nude?


----------



## naijadiva

My So Kates in Corazon arrived today... I'm in love! .


----------



## MissSusan

I had to send my back today  

The size is a bit off for me.  I must have long toes because they were suffocating in there.  So sexy but I would have to size up to make it work..


----------



## galadrielle

bougainvillier said:


> Any store got the nude?


UK boutiques will receive them in mid-February/ March.


----------



## bougainvillier

galadrielle said:


> UK boutiques will receive them in mid-February/ March.




Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

Fingers crossed for Youpi in nude and white patent!!


----------



## bellamaria

The Youpi will be arriving at the louboutin stores in various nude shades in calf leather in the next few months.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

OMG just saw these on European website. Does anyone know if any uk boutique will have them in stock? Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Since the fail of my favourite style ' old pigalle' I've been collecting so Kates.. I currently own 7 pairs but these water snake ones are just stunning!


----------



## bougainvillier

Crazyaboutblue said:


> OMG just saw these on European website. Does anyone know if any uk boutique will have them in stock? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483408
> View attachment 2483409
> View attachment 2483410
> View attachment 2483411
> 
> Since the fail of my favourite style ' old pigalle' I've been collecting so Kates.. I currently own 7 pairs but these water snake ones are just stunning!




The skin is nice! What's the color name


----------



## Myrkur

Crazyaboutblue said:


> OMG just saw these on European website. Does anyone know if any uk boutique will have them in stock? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483408
> View attachment 2483409
> View attachment 2483410
> View attachment 2483411
> 
> Since the fail of my favourite style ' old pigalle' I've been collecting so Kates.. I currently own 7 pairs but these water snake ones are just stunning!



These are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> The skin is nice! What's the color name


Framboisine!!!  Gorgy!!! YUM!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Framboisine!!!  Gorgy!!! YUM!!!




Thank you hun!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you hun!!


I hear its coming in the Pigalle 100s too.  Pigalle 100s are easier to walk in so wondering which I want, ARGH!!!


----------



## galadrielle

Crazyaboutblue said:


> OMG just saw these on European website. Does anyone know if any uk boutique will have them in stock? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483408
> View attachment 2483409
> View attachment 2483410
> View attachment 2483411
> 
> Since the fail of my favourite style ' old pigalle' I've been collecting so Kates.. I currently own 7 pairs but these water snake ones are just stunning!


Write them an email at customerserviceboutiquesuk@christianlouboutin.fr
They are very nice and helpful. Good luck !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Write them an email at customerserviceboutiquesuk@christianlouboutin.fr
> They are very nice and helpful. Good luck !


are you based in UK and what size are you?


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> are you based in UK and what size are you?


No, I'm based in Romania. I'm 38 in So Kate (tried them in Python Faience a few weeks ago in Chicago). Hopefully I'll get a pair of Nudes this spring from one of the UK boutiques that will stock them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> No, I'm based in Romania. I'm 38 in So Kate (tried them in Python Faience a few weeks ago in Chicago). Hopefully I'll get a pair of Nudes this spring from one of the UK boutiques that will stock them.


If you order from the States, would custom make a fuss?  Or cant you order from the ecommerce site? 
Any friends in UK or France?  I suggest you call up all the boutiques in UK if that is the best for you.
Maybe the States?


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you order from the States, would custom make a fuss?  Or cant you order from the ecommerce site?
> Any friends in UK or France?  I suggest you call up all the boutiques in UK if that is the best for you.
> Maybe the States?


Customs is indeed a fuss if I order from outside the EU. There's 24% VAT and quite significant customs duty. It's best if I order directly from a UK boutique or from the European site (I'm afraid nude So Kates will be sold out in 5 seconds...).


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Customs is indeed a fuss if I order from outside the EU. There's 24% VAT and quite significant customs duty. It's best if I order directly from a UK boutique or from the European site (I'm afraid nude So Kates will be sold out in 5 seconds...).


Call and email all the boutiques in London as well as Manchester I think it was?
I know Harrods as well as Harvey Nichols is now CL's official boutique.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Call and email all the boutiques in London as well as Manchester I think it was?
> I know Harrods as well as Harvey Nichols is now CL's official boutique.


UK customer care said I should contact them again in mid-February for specific info concerning boutiques that will stock them this spring. I will call directly once I know who will have them, for sure.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Call and email all the boutiques in London as well as Manchester I think it was?
> I know Harrods as well as Harvey Nichols is now CL's official boutique.


  Thanks a lot for the tips, Helen!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I hear its coming in the Pigalle 100s too.  Pigalle 100s are easier to walk in so wondering which I want, ARGH!!!




Really? I might wait and get the pigalle 100s instead then. Because I just received my so kate Poudre glitter this week. Just thought the framboisine colour and skin are fabulous for spring.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049



These are really gorgeous! I've been hesitant about the glitter ones, but these may change my mind. Lovely!


----------



## bougainvillier

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049




Congrats! They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## gymangel812

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049


love those! i'm very tempted to get a glitter pair


----------



## Seiko

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049


Very classy, thanks for posting.


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049




Ohhhhh I love these!!! So beautiful!! I have the grenadine glitter So Kate but these are more stunning IMO. Wear them in good health


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Really? I might wait and get the pigalle 100s instead then. Because I just received my so kate Poudre glitter this week. Just thought the framboisine colour and skin are fabulous for spring.


I am a sucker for exotics.  I am just hoping the color is not too much on the orange side.  I think I saw a framboisine patent pigalle 100 and it was slightly orange, but on a watersnake skin the color should appear differently.


----------



## Cremdelacrop

HI guys I'm loving all your so kate posts! I'm looking to get a pair in the corazon red color! what can i say i'm in love  does anyone know where i can get a pair? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tivo

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049


I simply adore these shoes!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049




They look amazing on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!
> Congrats!!!







Tivo said:


> I simply adore these shoes!




Thank you TiVo and Stilly!


----------



## bougainvillier

Have anyone got these? This micro-glitter is amazing!


----------



## crystalhowlett

How does everyone feel about a custom strassed So Kate in gold or crystal AB? None currently selling retail. Just feeling the idea out? What would u pay for a pair? Over 1k?  Would you buy a pair if Msr made one?


----------



## 8seventeen19

crystalhowlett said:


> How does everyone feel about a custom strassed So Kate in gold or crystal AB? None currently selling retail. Just feeling the idea out? What would u pay for a pair? Over 1k?  Would you buy a pair if Msr made one?



I got an extra pair of black kid to strass in a jet stone. So! I wouldn't pay over $1.5k for it though, but I think the strass versions are insanely overpriced.


----------



## joegd

Does anyone have these? Soo beautiful media.eu.christianlouboutin.com/media/catalog/product/cache/2/image/1200x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/c/h/christianlouboutin-sokate-1140884_P027_2_1200x1200.jpg


----------



## gymangel812

bougainvillier said:


> Have anyone got these? This micro-glitter is amazing!


i am very tempted by these


----------



## katelovesshoes

Lysser said:


> I'm really craving a spring/summer color so I was seeing if anyone would know where to find the So Kates in Aquamarine or Cyclamen size 37.5?





shoeaddictklw said:


> I just got mine this week from Madison (aquamarine) and Forum shops (Cyclamen). Did you check those? Also Madrid got the Cyclamen.



Thank you so so much shoeaddictklw! I swore no more pairs of So Kate's (for now!) but saw the cyclamen and fell in love again! Forum Shops did have a pair of cyclamen 37.5's as of friday last week (Bobby was very helpful) and Madrid I know had some 38's (Damien helped me) - may well have had 37.5's too but I was after a 38 ideally- so I would definitely try them. Not sure if you are in the US or EU Lysser but I am in the UK so with duty etc on top the ones from Madrid were the better bet for me. They arrived today, sooooo happy with them and they are the perfect match with my A McQueen De Manta!  Pics attached and also another couple of pairs I bought this month, Black Suede and Gold Matte Leather. Planning to strass the gold ones after a couple of wears if they show scratches or marks  Thanks for letting me share!












Crazyaboutblue said:


> Here is my new in: So Kate in Poudre Glitter. Love them! Posted them on my IG page as well  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 2484047
> 
> View attachment 2484048
> View attachment 2484049



These are gorgeous, so elegant congratulations!


----------



## Tivo

katelovesshoes said:


> Thank you so so much shoeaddictklw! I swore no more pairs of So Kate's (for now!) but saw the cyclamen and fell in love again! Forum Shops did have a pair of cyclamen 37.5's as of friday last week (Bobby was very helpful) and Madrid I know had some 38's (Damien helped me) - may well have had 37.5's too but I was after a 38 ideally- so I would definitely try them. Not sure if you are in the US or EU Lysser but I am in the UK so with duty etc on top the ones from Madrid were the better bet for me. They arrived today, sooooo happy with them and they are the perfect match with my A McQueen De Manta!  Pics attached and also another couple of pairs I bought this month, Black Suede and Gold Matte Leather. Planning to strass the gold ones after a couple of wears if they show scratches or marks  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2489245
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489246
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous, so elegant congratulations!




AMAZING!!!


----------



## katelovesshoes

crystalhowlett said:


> How does everyone feel about a custom strassed So Kate in gold or crystal AB? None currently selling retail. Just feeling the idea out? What would u pay for a pair? Over 1k?  Would you buy a pair if Msr made one?



I would say go for it, they would look gorgeous! Personally I wouldn't get them retail as I love strassing and bought a pair with that in mind. If I saw them already strassed I guess I would expect to pay the same as a pair of strass Pigalles (either in a boutique or custom done)


----------



## katelovesshoes

Tivo said:


> AMAZING!!!



Thank you Tivo!  I'm a very happy lady!

Posted a couple of extra pics of the gold pair in the new additions thread but thought they might be useful here too  These are in the same size as my Pigalle 120, 37.5 - they're pretty snug but being such soft leather they are a comfy fit - for the patent ones I went for a 38


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here's some gratuitous 2 for one So Kate shots. I bought the De Manta clutch to go with the Corazon, but to my surprise, it also matches Aquamarine! These pictures are unedited so their coloring is pretty spot on.


----------



## 8seventeen19

katelovesshoes said:


> Thank you Tivo!  I'm a very happy lady!
> 
> Posted a couple of extra pics of the gold pair in the new additions thread but thought they might be useful here too  These are in the same size as my Pigalle 120, 37.5 - they're pretty snug but being such soft leather they are a comfy fit - for the patent ones I went for a 38
> 
> View attachment 2490366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490368



Stop it!!! I'm on a SK ban (until Bouquet print comes, at least) and these pics aren't helping!  I had the same thoughts re: leather sizing. My kid ones are the same as my Pigalle 120 size and are perfect, but I got the same in my first patent and whew, they took a lot to break in. Patent is perfect .5 up from Pigalle 120 size.

PS, I LOVE your De Manta!


----------



## Tivo

I never, never, NEVER get tired of oogling these shoes!

That rose color is just exquisite!


----------



## mojo92

Any new info on when the US boutiques and/or any US department stores will be getting a new shipment of nude So Kate? Can't believe I didn't pre-order when I had the chance few months ago!! *kicks self*.


----------



## galadrielle

mojo92 said:


> Any new info on when the US boutiques and/or any US department stores will be getting a new shipment of nude So Kate? Can't believe I didn't pre-order when I had the chance few months ago!! *kicks self*.


Contact madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr, they will have them this month or in March. Good luck!


----------



## PlainnJaine

Dynoprettypup said:


> hello everyone! Im new to the forum but have been reading all your lovely posts on the Christian Louboutin So Kate's, I got mine in Aquamarine for Christmas and it was love at first sight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469544




Sooooo gorgeous! I die!


----------



## katelovesshoes

PlainnJaine said:


> Sooooo gorgeous! I die!



I love this colour, you look stunning congrats!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Here's some gratuitous 2 for one So Kate shots. I bought the De Manta clutch to go with the Corazon, but to my surprise, it also matches Aquamarine! These pictures are unedited so their coloring is pretty spot on.



That made me laugh, we were both matching for the same bag! So happy you got a match too  Yours is beautiful as well, love the print. I love their unique shape and they're a fab size for a clutch, can pack a fair amount in it!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Stop it!!! I'm on a SK ban (until Bouquet print comes, at least) and these pics aren't helping!  I had the same thoughts re: leather sizing. My kid ones are the same as my Pigalle 120 size and are perfect, but I got the same in my first patent and whew, they took a lot to break in. Patent is perfect .5 up from Pigalle 120 size.
> 
> PS, I LOVE your De Manta!



Ha ha! You have to stop showing me more colours too! That corazon is gorgeous  Resisting the urge to look for the aquamarine ones again! Good to know you thought the same re sizing -I got the rouge noir patent in my piggie size because I really wanted that colour and it was the only size I could find and they felt fine in the shop but soo much tighter when I tried them again later! I have been stretching them and they do feel much better for it, glad you said they get better with wear! The kid and suede ones I agree feel snug but a good snug!



Tivo said:


> I never, never, NEVER get tired of oogling these shoes!
> 
> That rose color is just exquisite!



Me neither! The shininess and a bright patent colour does not help a girl's addiction one bit!


----------



## Lysser

Thanks so much for the tips shoeaddictkwl and katelovesshoes! I am in the US so I will have to make a few calls tomorrow  at this point I would be happy with any color! Your pics, katelovesshoes, are drool worthy!! Your De Manta... OMG... I die


----------



## Lysser

Crazyaboutblue said:


> OMG just saw these on European website. Does anyone know if any uk boutique will have them in stock? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483408
> View attachment 2483409
> View attachment 2483410
> View attachment 2483411
> 
> Since the fail of my favourite style ' old pigalle' I've been collecting so Kates.. I currently own 7 pairs but these water snake ones are just stunning!


I saw Laura from Saks post these in Aqua on her Instagram! Even more amazing!!!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

bougainvillier said:


> Have anyone got these? This micro-glitter is amazing!





gymangel812 said:


> i am very tempted by these



 What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!


----------



## mojo92

galadrielle said:


> Contact madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr, they will have them this month or in March. Good luck!



Thank you!! Just emailed them yesterday, keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Winterfell said:


> Your new shoes look amazing on you. The colour is beautiful with your skin tone


Thank you x


----------



## mojo92

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672




Those are gorgeous!!! They look amazing in the pics so I can't imagine how beautiful they must be IRL, lol!! So lovely!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

stilly said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


Thank you so much x


----------



## Dynoprettypup

PlainnJaine said:


> Sooooo gorgeous! I die!


Me too lol !! x


----------



## galadrielle

mojo92 said:


> Thank you!! Just emailed them yesterday, keeping my fingers crossed!!


Good luck !


----------



## hhl4vr

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672


 
Those look amazing on you.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672



This is so so so PERFECT! LOVE it


----------



## katelovesshoes

Lysser said:


> Thanks so much for the tips shoeaddictkwl and katelovesshoes! I am in the US so I will have to make a few calls tomorrow  at this point I would be happy with any color! Your pics, katelovesshoes, are drool worthy!! Your De Manta... OMG... I die



Thank you so much Lysser!  Hope you can find a pair too, will keep my fingers crossed for you! I managed to find the De Manta at an outlet village I live near, as soon as I saw it I was in love!



Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672



These are so beautiful, real cinderella shoes!


----------



## Shopaholic0705

beige python embossed


----------



## stilly

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672





They're fabulous!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed




These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed




These are TDF seriously!


----------



## jalbs

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed




These look amazing in you. Congrats on your buy!


----------



## mojo92

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed



Those are gorgeous, love them! You look amazing in them!


----------



## anasa

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed




Love them on you! Are these the cork ones? I'm trying to decide whether I want these or the nude patent.


----------



## Shopaholic0705

anasa said:


> Love them on you! Are these the cork ones? I'm trying to decide whether I want these or the nude patent.




Thank you girls !!

Yes, they are cork... But looks great. I already have a pair do beige nude patent loubz  and wanted something different. I highly recommend these. Here is a pic from IG where you can see colors better for anyone interested


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

YAY! I finally get to join the club here lol. Just ordered my first pair of So Kate, will post pix when they arrive


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672



they look heavenly  Congrats


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed


 
they look great!!! I have them in the daffodil style and they are stunning!!!


----------



## lifechi

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed



So pretty . I really want them . Are they easy to walk in?


----------



## Shopaholic0705

lifechi said:


> So pretty . I really want them . Are they easy to walk in?




Not the easiest, but if you put something under the ball of the foot it's not so bad.


----------



## Pebblerock

Hi ladies,

These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;


----------



## lifechi

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;



These are so pretty.


----------



## millux

I am SO in love with the black suede So Kates, but I live in a rainy rainy city. I keep wondering if I should buy them or not because I'd actually want to wear them, but I wouldn't want them to get ruined. Sigh. I'd just love a change from patent....


----------



## millux

Dynoprettypup said:


> What you think my lovelies? The sparkle in real is gorgeoussss but so hard to capture on the phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492670
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492671
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492672



Ooooh.... Sparklies....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

millux said:


> I am SO in love with the black suede So Kates, but I live in a rainy rainy city. I keep wondering if I should buy them or not because I'd actually want to wear them, but I wouldn't want them to get ruined. Sigh. I'd just love a change from patent....


I find suede to be very resilient.  Some of the suede pairs I have had for years have held up very well and still look brand new.  I don't know why people say they are hard to take care of.  Just use water repellent and you would not have any problem.  A lot of the times, the suede looks damaged is because they just need a bit of brushing to raise the fabric that went flat.  Brushing makes my pairs look brand new!

I love my black suede So Kate!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;




OMG sooooo beautiful Where did you buy them??? I just ordered another pair of so kate in cyclamen today  but your are so nice Would looooooove them äs well


----------



## millux

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I find suede to be very resilient.  Some of the suede pairs I have had for years have held up very well and still look brand new.  I don't know why people say they are hard to take care of.  Just use water repellent and you would not have any problem.  A lot of the times, the suede looks damaged is because they just need a bit of brushing to raise the fabric that went flat.  Brushing makes my pairs look brand new!
> 
> I love my black suede So Kate!!!



Okay, I'm sold! Hahah


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;


Oh I am so glad you posted a mod pic of these! Mine are scheduled to arrive tomorrow and I've been dying to see how beautiful the color and skin are! Enjoy your new shoes!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

millux said:


> Okay, I'm sold! Hahah


Bahahaha!!!  YAY!!!  Shoe Twins!!!


----------



## Tivo

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;


*sigh*

Just gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

millux said:


> I am SO in love with the black suede So Kates, but I live in a rainy rainy city. I keep wondering if I should buy them or not because I'd actually want to wear them, but I wouldn't want them to get ruined. Sigh. I'd just love a change from patent....


prolly too late but i found suede to be a disaster. i sprayed my daffys with waterproofing spray several times, wore them out when it had rained in the past few days, got several muddy drops on the shoe and rubbing made it worse. gave up on removing it. i wear suede only when it has been dry for a while.


----------



## Checkmeout

My glitter So Kate!!!! I hope they are easy to walk in!!! &#128134;


----------



## mojo92

I'm LOVING the new watersnake So Kates! The frambosine literally has me drooling...they are gorgeous!! Everyone looks amazing in their So Kates!!


----------



## stilly

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;




So gorgeous!!!


I just got these in the pink/red color.


----------



## millux

gymangel812 said:


> prolly too late but i found suede to be a disaster. i sprayed my daffys with waterproofing spray several times, wore them out when it had rained in the past few days, got several muddy drops on the shoe and rubbing made it worse. gave up on removing it. i wear suede only when it has been dry for a while.



Oooh, no way! That's so sad.. Ugh maybe I'll just wear them inside haha


----------



## Pebblerock

Thank you ladies 

I bought them on the USA christain louboutin website.


----------



## Shopaholic0705

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;




Gorgeous! Enjoy them


----------



## twosmallwonders

Really wanting a pair of the cork embossed So Kate's anyone know how sizing is? I've seen so much advice between same to 1/2 size up from the old pigalle. My pigalle are patent they a 37.5 but I have to wear a toe/ball and heel pad to make them work :/


Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> Really wanting a pair of the cork embossed So Kate's anyone know how sizing is? I've seen so much advice between same to 1/2 size up from the old pigalle. My pigalle are patent they a 37.5 but I have to wear a toe/ball and heel pad to make them work :/
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


My So Kates are the same size as P120s if they are exotics or suede, but if they are patent, I go half a size up.  I think the base of the cork is kid beneath so I would take the same size as my P120s.
I am a US6.5 so my P120s are 36 and my patent SKs are 36.5. (TTS)
I hope this helps, but you might want to see what others may have to suggest.
Good luck!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My So Kates are the same size as P120s if they are exotics or suede, but if they are patent, I go half a size up.  I think the base of the cork is kid beneath so I would take the same size as my P120s.
> I am a US6.5 so my P120s are 36 and my patent SKs are 36.5. (TTS)
> I hope this helps, but you might want to see what others may have to suggest.
> Good luck!!!




Ok so just to make sure I'm understanding correctly .... if I'm probably a 37 in the patent pigalle 120 old style (since my 37.5 are a little big) I should probably go for 37 in the so kate that's the cork right? I think you're right its leather embossed so probably closest to the kid --- so would stick to my same size in the so kate?  And if I'm going for patent so kate go up 1/2 size from my patent pigalles right?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok so just to make sure I'm understanding correctly .... if I'm probably a 37 in the patent pigalle 120 old style (since my 37.5 are a little big) I should probably go for 37 in the so kate that's the cork right? I think you're right its leather embossed so probably closest to the kid --- so would stick to my same size in the so kate?  And if I'm going for patent so kate go up 1/2 size from my patent pigalles right?


That is exactly what I meant.  For exotic SKs, I take the same size as my P120s and they are tight initially, but the materials are soft just as suede and kid skin are.  With patent SKs, I have to go up half a size from my P120s.  I hate hate hate heel slippage so this is what I do.

If you rather have an easier time with the toebox, just go half size up from your P120 size though and pad them if need be.


----------



## gigilovesshoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> That is exactly what I meant.  For exotic SKs, I take the same size as my P120s and they are tight initially, but the materials are soft just as suede and kid skin are.  With patent SKs, I have to go up half a size from my P120s.  I hate hate hate heel slippage so this is what I do.
> 
> If you rather have an easier time with the toebox, just go half size up from your P120 size though and pad them if need be.




+1 : I absolutely agree with this sizing recommendation!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*


----------



## galadrielle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346


Extremely pretty! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346


Gorgeous!!!  I am waiting for mine!  Congrats!!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2501613
> 
> 
> My glitter So Kate!!!! I hope they are easy to walk in!!! &#128134;




Those are lovely! Love the gold glitter! They look like Iriza to me though?? If not, would love to know where you found them


----------



## twosmallwonders

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> That is exactly what I meant.  For exotic SKs, I take the same size as my P120s and they are tight initially, but the materials are soft just as suede and kid skin are.  With patent SKs, I have to go up half a size from my P120s.  I hate hate hate heel slippage so this is what I do.
> 
> If you rather have an easier time with the toebox, just go half size up from your P120 size though and pad them if need be.







gigilovesshoes said:


> +1 : I absolutely agree with this sizing recommendation!




Perfect thank you so much I despise heel slippage and I have that with my pigalles it makes them very hard to walk in  I don't want to make that mistake again!


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I am waiting for mine!  Congrats!!!



These are going to look TDF against your skin tone HoT. Mod pix when they arrive!


----------



## akillian24

Shopaholic0705 said:


> View attachment 2494385
> View attachment 2494387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige python embossed



Ooh. Swoon. I love this. Basically a nude with a lot of personality!


----------



## lyndat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346




Gorgeous!! Love them on you!!


----------



## YukinaHime

How is the comfort factor for so kate? From pics I've seen so far it's making my feet ache just thinking about it. But they're gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you all again ladies! 



galadrielle said:


> Extremely pretty! Congrats & enjoy!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I am waiting for mine!  Congrats!!!





lyndat said:


> Gorgeous!! Love them on you!!


----------



## bougainvillier

I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase! I had those stockings on when I got the shoes in mail, so a bit of untraditional mod shot 

More pics in my collection thread


----------



## Kenyanqn

bougainvillier said:


> I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my collection thread




Gorgeous! I love the gold


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase! I had those stockings on when I got the shoes in mail, so a bit of untraditional mod shot
> 
> More pics in my collection thread



Gorgeous! And I like them with the pantyhose!!!


----------



## mojo92

bougainvillier said:


> I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase! I had those stockings on when I got the shoes in mail, so a bit of untraditional mod shot
> 
> More pics in my collection thread



Those look beautiful!! Love them!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kenyanqn said:


> Gorgeous! I love the gold





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous! And I like them with the pantyhose!!!





mojo92 said:


> Those look beautiful!! Love them!



Thank you ladies


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

*BIG NEWS LADIES - CONFIDENTIAL INFO - PIGALLE FOLLIES !!!!!*

I found out from a source that a new version of SO KATE, or rather PIGALLE is coming out for FW 2014 and the name is *PIGALLE FOLLIES* !!!!!

It will have the same shape as the SO KATE, with the PIGALLE heels.

I believe most of us wanted it the other way around?  PIGALLE TOE BOX with SO KATE heels.

FYI


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *BIG NEWS LADIES - CONFIDENTIAL INFO - PIGALLE FOLLIES !!!!!*
> 
> I found out from a source that a new version of SO KATE, or rather PIGALLE is coming out for FW 2014 and the name is *PIGALLE FOLLIES* !!!!!
> 
> It will have the same shape as the SO KATE, with the PIGALLE heels.
> 
> I believe most of us wanted it the other way around?  PIGALLE TOE BOX with SO KATE heels.
> 
> FYI



WOW great news! I am having a hard time picturing it since Pigalle and SK are both too familiar to me. But I cannot wait to see what skin it comes in! Let it be some crystal python please!!!

Thank you HOT for sharing


----------



## gigilovesshoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *BIG NEWS LADIES - CONFIDENTIAL INFO - PIGALLE FOLLIES !!!!!*
> 
> I found out from a source that a new version of SO KATE, or rather PIGALLE is coming out for FW 2014 and the name is *PIGALLE FOLLIES* !!!!!
> 
> It will have the same shape as the SO KATE, with the PIGALLE heels.
> 
> I believe most of us wanted it the other way around?  PIGALLE TOE BOX with SO KATE heels.
> 
> FYI




Hmmm...interesting!! I love both the Pigalle and the So Kate, but not sure if I'd love the So Kate with a Pigalle heel. I wish Msr would just keep the old Pigalle 120 AND the So Kate as separate entities! They are both beautiful and big sellers. Also, with the new Pigalle cut, I wonder if he'll respectively be using the thicker, lower heel rather than the older style heel. Looking forward to F/W to find out!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gigilovesshoes said:


> Hmmm...interesting!! I love both the Pigalle and the So Kate, but not sure if I'd love the So Kate with a Pigalle heel. I wish Msr would just keep the old Pigalle 120 AND the So Kate as separate entities! They are both beautiful and big sellers. Also, with the new Pigalle cut, I wonder if he'll respectively be using the thicker, lower heel rather than the older style heel. Looking forward to F/W to find out!


I second that.  Why could he have not kept the Pigalles in the same shape is a wonder to me.
According to my SA, they did call up Paris to complain about the new style of the Pigalle, but appare tly the French would deny that there has been any changes to cut to them.  Hearing this, I think we do not have much hope for Louboutin to bring back the old cut Pigalle.

Personally, I think the beauty in So Kate is because of the delicate heels so combining it with a Pigalle heel makes me wonder if they would look right aesthetically.  I also would not be surprised if CL started to change the cut of the So Kate eventually like they did with the Pigalles.  UGH!!!!


----------



## channar

bougainvillier said:


> I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase! I had those stockings on when I got the shoes in mail, so a bit of untraditional mod shot
> 
> More pics in my collection thread



Looks amazing, so beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## hhl4vr

bougainvillier said:


> I don't want to double-post but I am over the moon now about my new SK purchase! I had those stockings on when I got the shoes in mail, so a bit of untraditional mod shot
> 
> More pics in my collection thread


 
Love the gold-great mod shot


----------



## bougainvillier

channar said:


> Looks amazing, so beautiful!!! Congrats!





hhl4vr said:


> Love the gold-great mod shot



Thank you ladies!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> WOW great news! I am having a hard time picturing it since Pigalle and SK are both too familiar to me. But I cannot wait to see what skin it comes in! Let it be some crystal python please!!!
> 
> Thank you HOT for sharing



I think it's the same pic that Nat sent us by email 
I had this discussion with her and my feeling was the So Kate looked like Pigalle.


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think it's the same pic that Nat sent us by email
> I had this discussion with her and my feeling was the So Kate looked like Pigalle.




You have a good eye!!! I just looked that email again and I definitely prefer current So Kate


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> You have a good eye!!! I just looked that email again and I definitely prefer current So Kate



I agree 

At least it's a new style, not like he's going to discontinue the So Kate... or I hope not.
Anyhow, must stock up on more So Kate this season!! lol


----------



## TheDivaDentist

I'm on the hunt for a pair of the So Kate's in black and in bronze in size 39, however, they're sold out everywhere!


----------



## jalbs

Returned a nude patent so kate size 35 to Saks. Pm me for info if you want it. It was hard for me to find in the first place so just wanted to share!


----------



## lindsay811

jalbs said:


> Returned a nude patent so kate size 35 to Saks. Pm me for info if you want it. It was hard for me to find in the first place so just wanted to share!



i really want a so kate in nude.
i normally wear 36 in louboutins, do you think 35 will fit?
thanks.


----------



## lindsay811

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> These are my new so kate water snake in aquamarine. I'm in love &#128525;



too pretty to be true!
congrats!


----------



## mojo92

lindsay811 said:


> i really want a so kate in nude.
> i normally wear 36 in louboutins, do you think 35 will fit?
> thanks.



Which styles are you usually a 36 in? In my experience, So Kates fit best only going down .5 a size.


----------



## lindsay811

mojo92 said:


> Which styles are you usually a 36 in? In my experience, So Kates fit best only going down .5 a size.



i wear bianc, lady peep and most classic styles in 36, and daff in 36.5.


----------



## jalbs

lindsay811 said:


> i really want a so kate in nude.
> 
> i normally wear 36 in louboutins, do you think 35 will fit?
> 
> thanks.




I wear 35.5 normally in Pigalle Plato and iriza, a 35 in Pigalle 120 but had heel slippage in the 35 so kate. I have small narrow feet so my feet where sliding into the long pointy toe in the so kate where as in the pigalle120 there isn't room for your feet to slide forward. 

I think the 35 would be too snug for u.


----------



## 8seventeen19

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *BIG NEWS LADIES - CONFIDENTIAL INFO - PIGALLE FOLLIES !!!!!*
> 
> I found out from a source that a new version of SO KATE, or rather PIGALLE is coming out for FW 2014 and the name is *PIGALLE FOLLIES* !!!!!
> 
> It will have the same shape as the SO KATE, with the PIGALLE heels.
> 
> I believe most of us wanted it the other way around?  PIGALLE TOE BOX with SO KATE heels.
> 
> FYI



To me, the heel is the most enchanting part of the SK. So unfortunate that it wasn't the other way around. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346



AMAZING! I've been waiting on these for months! Hopefully Horatio will get theirs soon.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> AMAZING! I've been waiting on these for months! Hopefully Horatio will get theirs soon.




Horatio already got it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Horatio already got it.



Thanks for the heads up! I somehow missed that email today.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> WOW great news! I am having a hard time picturing it since Pigalle and SK are both too familiar to me. But I cannot wait to see what skin it comes in! Let it be some crystal python please!!!
> 
> Thank you HOT for sharing


So far I heard they will definitely come in black and nude patent and something very similar to the Bouquet SK from this season.  I am wondering if the balance of a SK toebox and Pigalle heel is aesthetically speaking good or not.  The person who saw it for the FW collection said it just looks like a Pigalle 120 drrrrrhhhh....

I think the beauty of SK lies in the dainty heels so I wish they would leave the SKs as SKs and bring back the old cut Pigalles.
I did a comparison of my black patent P120 and SK120 yesterday, and P120 wins hands down when it comes to looks.  120s are hard to walk in as it is and having to worry about tiny cracks with SKs thin heels is impossible!  I would never have to worry about cracks with a P120 coz I know what I am doing, but with the SK heels I need to worry about super tiny cracks that I never even thought of such as tiny holes in asphalt UGH! 

BTW, I would love to get my hands on exotics too.  I am a sucker for exotics.  BIG TIME SUCKER!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346


CEC

I just ordered these myself, but I am worried about the sizing.  May I ask what your size is for P120s and your size for the Bouquet SK?

My exotic SKs are the same size as my P120s (36) because python stretches out much more easily, but when it comes to patent SKs, I went up half a size (36.5).  Mind you they are tight initially, and I would have to break them in since my feet err slightly on the wider side.  I hate heel slippage so unlike you (I have read your posts where I know you go more for comfort in the toebox), I go strictly with the length of my feet.  Considering a 120, I think any heel slippage will make it impossible for me to walk.  I have a pair of Anouk from Jimmy Choo and they are so loose that it is impossible for me to walk in them.  I am constantly stepping out of them and it is quite embarrassing doing that in front of people in the middle of Tokyo UGH!!!  Hahaha!!!! 

I ordered my Bouquet SKs in the same size as my patent SKs which are 36.5, but since satin does not stretch as much, I am worried about it.

I do have Pigalle 100s in patent in satin/chantilly lace and they are the same size as my patent Pigalle 100s.  Granted it took me longer to break in the satin version, but I guess satin does give a bit?

Any advice/info you may have would be much appreciated.  Thank you very much.
XOXO!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shoeaddictklw said:


> AMAZING! I've been waiting on these for months! Hopefully Horatio will get theirs soon.



Thank you so much! Yeah, definitely give Horatio a call. I'm sure you'll love them when they arrive, take care!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> CEC
> 
> I just ordered these myself, but I am worried about the sizing.  May I ask what your size is for P120s and your size for the Bouquet SK?
> 
> My exotic SKs are the same size as my P120s (36) because python stretches out much more easily, but when it comes to patent SKs, I went up half a size (36.5).  Mind you they are tight initially, and I would have to break them in since my feet err slightly on the wider side.  I hate heel slippage so unlike you (I have read your posts where I know you go more for comfort in the toebox), I go strictly with the length of my feet.  Considering a 120, I think any heel slippage will make it impossible for me to walk.  I have a pair of Anouk from Jimmy Choo and they are so loose that it is impossible for me to walk in them.  I am constantly stepping out of them and it is quite embarrassing doing that in front of people in the middle of Tokyo UGH!!!  Hahaha!!!!
> 
> I ordered my Bouquet SKs in the same size as my patent SKs which are 36.5, but since satin does not stretch as much, I am worried about it.
> 
> I do have Pigalle 100s in patent in satin/chantilly lace and they are the same size as my patent Pigalle 100s.  Granted it took me longer to break in the satin version, but I guess satin does give a bit?
> 
> Any advice/info you may have would be much appreciated.  Thank you very much.
> XOXO!!!



Pigalle 120 (black patent) - 35
So Kate 120 (bouquet satin) - 35.5
So Kate 120 (exotic and patent) - 35.5 or 36
Anouk (black patent) - 35.5

My sizing, or rather I should say fit preference, is pretty consistent with Stilly's who's like the Queen of Pigalle, SK, and Anouks here  And I think she likes hers fitting snug too. So I don't think it's a matter of preferring a looser or tighter fit. As long as for all styles, one is consistent with their preference, then the sizing should adjust accordingly. And I would say that both my Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 have the same degree of "roominess." I hope I'm making sense here... lol

I saw your recommendations too and wondered if your Pigalle 120 is the new version by any chance? If yes, I think that would explain why you take the same size for Pigalle and SK, since the majority of us I think say at least half size up in SK 120 compared to the old Pigalle 120.

In terms of satin, this is my first pair purchased, but I have tried on the Chantilly Lace in Ron Ron in the past. I took my usual size and don't think there's a difference in length, but rather the material was just more stiff from what I remember.

Best of luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you so much! Yeah, definitely give Horatio a call. I'm sure you'll love them when they arrive, take care!
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle 120 (black patent) - 35
> So Kate 120 (bouquet satin) - 35.5
> So Kate 120 (exotic and patent) - 35.5 or 36
> Anouk (black patent) - 35.5
> 
> My sizing, or rather I should say fit preference, is pretty consistent with Stilly's who's like the Queen of Pigalle, SK, and Anouks here  And I think she likes hers fitting snug too. So I don't think it's a matter of preferring a looser or tighter fit. As long as for all styles, one is consistent with their preference, then the sizing should adjust accordingly. And I would say that both my Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 have the same degree of "roominess." I hope I'm making sense here... lol
> 
> I saw your recommendations too and wondered if your Pigalle 120 is the new version? If yes, I think that would explain why you take the same size for Pigalle and SK, since the majority of us I think say at least half size up in SK 120 compared to the old Pigalle 120.
> 
> Best of luck!


Dear CEC

Thank you for your quick response.
I am relieved to know that your Bouquet SKs are half size up from you Pigalle 120s which I have done.  I also like my shoes to be on the snug side.  Cannot stand heel slippage!

All my Pigalle 120s are the old cut.  I HATE HATE HATE HATE the new version.
My Pigalle 120s (old cut) are 36 and my SK for exotics are 36 because they stretch easily and half up gives me heel slippage and my patent SKs are 36.5.

My LP, VP and Anouk are 36.5s and depending on the style some are 37.  I am a true US 6.5.

According to your sizing reference, I think 36.5 Bouquet SK would work for me.
Thank you so much for your information!!!  

Big hug and kisses!!!
XOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ADDITIONAL INFO ON PIGALLE FOLLIES

Aside from the black and nude patent, a pattern similar to the SK Bouquet, they will have the blue and white stripes which we have been seeing this season.  Just FYI.


----------



## Pebblerock

lindsay811 said:


> too pretty to be true!
> congrats!



Thank you very much


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words


----------



## TheDivaDentist

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2511104
> 
> 
> I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words


I love these!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2511104
> 
> 
> I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words




They are very pretty


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear CEC
> 
> Thank you for your quick response.
> I am relieved to know that your Bouquet SKs are half size up from you Pigalle 120s which I have done.  I also like my shoes to be on the snug side.  Cannot stand heel slippage!
> 
> All my Pigalle 120s are the old cut.  I HATE HATE HATE HATE the new version.
> My Pigalle 120s (old cut) are 36 and my SK for exotics are 36 because they stretch easily and half up gives me heel slippage and my patent SKs are 36.5.
> 
> My LP, VP and Anouk are 36.5s and depending on the style some are 37.  I am a true US 6.5.
> 
> According to your sizing reference, I think 36.5 Bouquet SK would work for me.
> Thank you so much for your information!!!
> 
> Big hug and kisses!!!
> XOXO!!!



Np Helen, I'm sure you'll be able to manage them! Let us know how they work out for you when they arrive


----------



## hhl4vr

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2511104
> 
> 
> I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words


 
I really love these and I agree, they are beyond words.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Np Helen, I'm sure you'll be able to manage them! Let us know how they work out for you when they arrive


Thank you CEC.  I definitely will


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

*UPDATE - PIGALLE FOLLIES*

This might be worse news... I don't know anymore!

I just heard from another SA who went to NY to buy for the next season that the Pigalle Follies is going to be the new cut Pigalle 120 toebox with SK heels.  Its horrendous..  
YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!

Better get the current SKs as much as you can coz you never know when CL will change the style even for them!!!


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2511104
> 
> 
> I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words


 
These are so a "must-keep" bougainvillier!!  Love them!!


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:


> These are so a "must-keep" bougainvillier!!  Love them!!



Thank you *wanna*! I am definitely keeping them


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *My new Floral Satin Bouquet So Kate*
> 
> View attachment 2505345
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505346


 
I cannot get over how beautiful this shoe is!!  Congrats!  I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of mine!


----------



## Pebblerock

So kate in black suede restock on US louboutin website ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

I love these!


----------



## anasa

I'm so confused. I went to my local Saks and the SA said they didn't order the nude patent. I thought some people were able to pre-order them? And didn't Lauren from Saks (on instagram) have them? Does it vary by location?


----------



## gigilovesshoes

anasa said:


> I'm so confused. I went to my local Saks and the SA said they didn't order the nude patent. I thought some people were able to pre-order them? And didn't Lauren from Saks (on instagram) have them? Does it vary by location?




The pre-orders were through the Saks website, and yes, different locations will carry different things. Did you try calling any of the CL boutique stores to be put on the waitlist? I'd try Horatio first! HTH and good luck!


----------



## Pebblerock

Christchrist said:


> I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2512184


Beautiful shoe! Enjoy them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2512184



Gorgeous!! Do we have an action/modeling shot?!?! 



wannaprada said:


> I cannot get over how beautiful this shoe is!!  Congrats!  I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of mine!



Thanks Wanna! We always seem to get similar/same shoes too! lol 
You'll love them they're stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous!! Do we have an action/modeling shot?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wanna! We always seem to get similar/same shoes too! lol
> 
> You'll love them they're stunning!




Yeah no. I'm supposed to be on bed rest. I'm lucky I got to try them on. Ha


----------



## twosmallwonders

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2511104
> 
> 
> I'm in awe ladies. It's beyond words




Gorgeous!


----------



## rehjer80

Hi!

I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates. 
I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops around, so I have to order them over the net. So I overflew the over 50 pages, but I'm still uncertain of the size to order.
So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
I already have a few LBs, 
Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
Lisse in 39
pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
bianca sling in 39
I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow. 
No problems with the others...
Thanks!

best regards

Cathy


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates.
> I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops around, so I have to order them over the net. So I overflew the over 50 pages, but I'm still uncertain of the size to order.
> So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
> I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
> I already have a few LBs,
> Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
> Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
> Lisse in 39
> pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
> bianca sling in 39
> I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow.
> No problems with the others...
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy


If you VP at 39 is too big then you need a 38.5 for them and with Pigalle Platos a 39.
My So Kate in exotics are half down from VP, but my patent So Kate are the same size as my VP and half down from my Pigalle Plato so you might want to go for a 38.5?

Please ask other members also.  Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

*SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*

Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!  

This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!

My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!

I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you so much! Yeah, definitely give Horatio a call. I'm sure you'll love them when they arrive, take care!
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle 120 (black patent) - 35
> So Kate 120 (bouquet satin) - 35.5
> So Kate 120 (exotic and patent) - 35.5 or 36
> Anouk (black patent) - 35.5
> 
> My sizing, or rather I should say fit preference, is pretty consistent with Stilly's who's like the Queen of Pigalle, SK, and Anouks here  And I think she likes hers fitting snug too. So I don't think it's a matter of preferring a looser or tighter fit. As long as for all styles, one is consistent with their preference, then the sizing should adjust accordingly. And I would say that both my Pigalle 120 and So Kate 120 have the same degree of "roominess." I hope I'm making sense here... lol
> 
> I saw your recommendations too and wondered if your Pigalle 120 is the new version by any chance? If yes, I think that would explain why you take the same size for Pigalle and SK, since the majority of us I think say at least half size up in SK 120 compared to the old Pigalle 120.
> 
> In terms of satin, this is my first pair purchased, but I have tried on the Chantilly Lace in Ron Ron in the past. I took my usual size and don't think there's a difference in length, but rather the material was just more stiff from what I remember.
> 
> Best of luck!


Dear CEC

As you can see, I got my Bouquet SKs and the sizing was perfect!  I am overjoyed!
Thank you for confirming the size I have ordered a couple of days back.  That had really helped to mind at ease.  They just arrived today and they are so comfy although slightly snug.  I am ECSTATIC!!!  Once again, thank you so much!!!

Shoe twins YAY


----------



## 8seventeen19

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!



They're just gorgeous on you!!! I am glad I am not the only one with the SK "sickness"! The Bouquet was my 13 as well!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shoeaddictklw said:


> They're just gorgeous on you!!! I am glad I am not the only one with the SK "sickness"! The Bouquet was my 13 as well!!!


Well, not buying the new cut P120s anymore so it has got to be So Kates!!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear CEC
> 
> As you can see, I got my Bouquet SKs and the sizing was perfect!  I am overjoyed!
> Thank you for confirming the size I have ordered a couple of days back.  That had really helped to mind at ease.  They just arrived today and they are so comfy although slightly snug.  I am ECSTATIC!!!  Once again, thank you so much!!!
> 
> Shoe twins YAY



yay!! congrats for another awesome pair of heels Helen!!!  I'm glad everything worked out in the end!
You mentioned that you plan to wear them out in Tokyo? So more casual styling? Can you give me some pointers as to how you plan to wear your outfits? Mod shots please!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> Yeah no. I'm supposed to be on bed rest. I'm lucky I got to try them on. Ha



Oh I see, yeah please don't bother. Safety first! Hope everything is alright though... sending you good vibes


----------



## rehjer80

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you VP at 39 is too big then you need a 38.5 for them and with Pigalle Platos a 39.
> My So Kate in exotics are half down from VP, but my patent So Kate are the same size as my VP and half down from my Pigalle Plato so you might want to go for a 38.5?
> 
> Please ask other members also.  Good luck!



Hi!

Thanks for your answer! But I'm still unsure because of the decollete 868 that were too narrow in 39 and the mago which are quite small... I think my feet are a bit too wide for pointed toes even if the pigalle platos are a tad too large...
Waiting for other members to reply to be sure

by the way, your Sk with the floral dessin are georgeous!


----------



## annamoon

These Satin's are absolutely georgeous,  enjoy!!




HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!




Congrats baby! They fit perfect and look stunning on you, as always!


----------



## bougainvillier

twosmallwonders said:


> Gorgeous!



thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yay!! congrats for another awesome pair of heels Helen!!!  I'm glad everything worked out in the end!
> You mentioned that you plan to wear them out in Tokyo? So more casual styling? Can you give me some pointers as to how you plan to wear your outfits? Mod shots please!!!


Wow CEC,

You are the Queen of Style and you are asking for pointers?  I am honored.  I intend to wear them with all sorts of outfits, casual as well as for formal occasions.  Let me come up with a few and I will get back to you later.  XOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for your answer! But I'm still unsure because of the decollete 868 that were too narrow in 39 and the mago which are quite small... I think my feet are a bit too wide for pointed toes even if the pigalle platos are a tad too large...
> Waiting for other members to reply to be sure
> 
> by the way, your Sk with the floral dessin are georgeous!


My feet are not necessarily slim either.  They err a little on the wider side so I see that some people say they go half size down from my sizing when it comes to Pigalle Platos, just so you know.
Good luck finding out your right size!

Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

annamoon said:


> These Satin's are absolutely georgeous,  enjoy!!



I am over the moon.  Thank you!!!



bougainvillier said:


> Congrats baby! They fit perfect and look stunning on you, as always!



bougainvillier, thank you so much.  I love these and am ecstatic that I made the right choice regarding sizing.  Whew!!!


----------



## anasa

Ooh that makes sense. I tried on both the so Kate's and the decollete's, can't decide which one I want now! I really like the SK but they're so high that I don't know if I should go with a more practical heel. I do love the thin thin heel and pointy toe which both pairs seemed to have. Sigh. We'll see. Thanks! 



gigilovesshoes said:


> The pre-orders were through the Saks website, and yes, different locations will carry different things. Did you try calling any of the CL boutique stores to be put on the waitlist? I'd try Horatio first! HTH and good luck!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!



Wow! They are gorgeous


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SongbirdDiva said:


> Wow! They are gorgeous


Thank you SongbirdDiva!  The pictures do not do justice!!!  I am in Lluuurrrvvvveeeee!!!!!


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!



I just woke up and this is what I get with my morning tea. How lucky am I? 
These are incredible. And, as expected, look even more so on you. Amazing HoT!!!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Ladies if So Kate Suede 120 became available would you buy them? I just bought 3 pairs of louboutins in the last 2 weeks lol now my size has turned up in the suede and deep down i know i will regret it if i dont buy them helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow CEC,
> 
> You are the Queen of Style and you are asking for pointers?  I am honored.  I intend to wear them with all sorts of outfits, casual as well as for formal occasions.  Let me come up with a few and I will get back to you later.  XOXO!!!



Oh Helen, you are stunning yourself! and that bod of yours wowza...  lol you have a model's figure! I always enjoy your pix to get ideas from them. So it's no brainer to ask you for advice on what to wear! I can't wait to see what outfits you come up with!!! Don't forget to give me a shout when you do, cuz sometimes i disappear off the planet for a few days then things get lost in threads lol. take care and have a great weekend!!


----------



## gymangel812

i have a 3rd pair (or 2nd if you don't count the geo as SK) coming on wednesday




HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *SO KATE 120 SATIN BOUQUET!!!*
> 
> Yay!!!  I got them today and I am in LOVE!!!
> 
> This is my 13th pair of So Kates.  Yes I am going overboard because I am afraid CL will do another model change any time and ruin the day.  Hearing how the Pigalle Follies will turn out, YUCK YUCK YUCK, I just have to stock up!!!
> 
> My exotic SKs are 36 and patents are 36.5, but I was so nervous ordering this pair because I know satin does not stretch much.  I ordered them in the same exact size as in my patents size 36.5 and they are PERFECT!!!
> 
> I am so glad I got these babies.  I AM IN LOVE!!!!!


lovely!!! congrats! 



Dynoprettypup said:


> Ladies if So Kate Suede 120 became available would you buy them? I just bought 3 pairs of louboutins in the last 2 weeks lol now my size has turned up in the suede and deep down i know i will regret it if i dont buy them helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


i would not, i try to avoid suede as it is delicate.


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Dynoprettypup said:


> Ladies if So Kate Suede 120 became available would you buy them? I just bought 3 pairs of louboutins in the last 2 weeks lol now my size has turned up in the suede and deep down i know i will regret it if i dont buy them helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp




If you love the suede, and you know you'll regret not purchasing them, then I say BUY (if you can)!


----------



## rehjer80

rehjer80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on the forum and I wanted to get size help for the so kates.
> I live in Luxembourg Europe, and I cannot find this model in shops around, so I have to order them over the net. So I overflew the over 50 pages, but I'm still uncertain of the size to order.
> So first of all, I want the classic black in kid or nappa leather.
> I usually wear an 8.5 in Pour la victoires.
> I already have a few LBs,
> Mago 140 in 38.5 (a bit narrow)
> Very Prive in 39 (a bit large)
> Lisse in 39
> pigalle plato in 39.5 ( a bit large)
> bianca sling in 39
> I had decollete 868 in 39 but I had to sell them, because my feet got too large after my firstborn, and they got too small and narrow.
> No problems with the others...
> Thanks!
> 
> best regards
> 
> Cathy


Oh, I forgot, I got a pair of Neofilos in 39, they usually fit fine but sometimes they slip a bit


----------



## Christchrist

Dynoprettypup said:


> Ladies if So Kate Suede 120 became available would you buy them? I just bought 3 pairs of louboutins in the last 2 weeks lol now my size has turned up in the suede and deep down i know i will regret it if i dont buy them helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp




I have learned to only buy if I love the color and style. Otherwise I will never wear them.


----------



## galadrielle

Dynoprettypup said:


> Ladies if So Kate Suede 120 became available would you buy them? I just bought 3 pairs of louboutins in the last 2 weeks lol now my size has turned up in the suede and deep down i know i will regret it if i dont buy them helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


Black Suede Sk's are extremely elegant, they are classics and you can wear them for a long time. I'd say buy them, if you can.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Do any of you ladies know what colors/textures will be available this season for So Kate other than the ones that are out already?
And when's the nude patent going to come back in stock?
Thanks!!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Do any of you ladies know what colors/textures will be available this season for So Kate other than the ones that are out already?
> And when's the nude patent going to come back in stock?
> Thanks!!




MINI GLITTER ($625)
-          Poudre (that light pink-ish)          à currently at Madison
-          Glacier (white)                                 à currently at Madison, coming to Horatio within the next week or so
-          Black                                                      à currently at Miami

KID ($625)
-          All of the nude shades                   à coming to eCOMM by mid-March

LIEGE EMBOSSE (cork with python-printed embossing + subtle metallic flecks) ($625)
-          Beige                                                     

PATENT ($625)
-          Nude                                                     à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
-          Black                                                      à coming to Horatio by mid-March

SATIN BOUQUET ($625) 

SUEDE ($625)
-          Black                                                      à coming to eCOMM by mid-March

& then its coming in Booty form, too ($1095) in

-          White calf
-          Cyclamen suede
-          Anis (yellow) suede
 All I know dear


----------



## Lmac1284

I've become an addict of the so kate. In the 3 months I've bought the black kid leather, mini glitter, specchio bronze, rouge noir and corazon (although I have to admit I haven't worn any yet. The weather and snow in NYC has been awful) but I really need the aquamarine color. I am a 37 but will buy a 37.5 and pad if necessary. Any clues where to purchase them?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> MINI GLITTER ($625)
> -          Poudre (that light pink-ish)          à currently at Madison
> -          Glacier (white)                                 à currently at Madison, coming to Horatio within the next week or so
> -          Black                                                      à currently at Miami
> 
> KID ($625)
> -          All of the nude shades                   à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> LIEGE EMBOSSE (cork with python-printed embossing + subtle metallic flecks) ($625)
> -          Beige
> 
> PATENT ($625)
> -          Nude                                                     à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> -          Black                                                      à coming to Horatio by mid-March
> 
> SATIN BOUQUET ($625)
> 
> SUEDE ($625)
> -          Black                                                      à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> & then its coming in Booty form, too ($1095) in
> 
> -          White calf
> -          Cyclamen suede
> -          Anis (yellow) suede
> All I know dear




Thanks for sharing CC!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing CC!




No problem


----------



## Christchrist

Lmac1284 said:


> I've become an addict of the so kate. In the 3 months I've bought the black kid leather, mini glitter, specchio bronze, rouge noir and corazon (although I have to admit I haven't worn any yet. The weather and snow in NYC has been awful) but I really need the aquamarine color. I am a 37 but will buy a 37.5 and pad if necessary. Any clues where to purchase them?




I'm told it's sold out


----------



## Lmac1284

I saw it in my size on the CL Asia site but will they ship to NY?


----------



## Pebblerock

Lmac1284 said:


> I've become an addict of the so kate. In the 3 months I've bought the black kid leather, mini glitter, specchio bronze, rouge noir and corazon (although I have to admit I haven't worn any yet. The weather and snow in NYC has been awful) but I really need the aquamarine color. I am a 37 but will buy a 37.5 and pad if necessary. Any clues where to purchase them?


The aquamarine so kate is sold out in the US  I contacted the louboutin costumer service directly. They inform me that it is out of stock and see no future restock. 

I did see a aquamarine on eBay in a 37 if you're willing to pay more then retail. Also another alternative is the aquamarine in watersnake. There's a 37 online now @ louboutin website. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pebblerock

Lmac1284 said:


> I saw it in my size on the CL Asia site but will they ship to NY?


No unfortunately louboutin doesn't ship from other countries to US through their website. Lord knows I've tried!


----------



## Lmac1284

Pebblerock said:


> No unfortunately louboutin doesn't ship from other countries to US through their website. Lord knows I've tried!




Thanks. I wish they did. I don't see any on eBay at the moment. I don't mind paying a little over retail but not double the price as I've seen some sellers do


----------



## Pebblerock

Contact this seller. I think the listing ended but maybe no one purchased yet. I've seen it for a while.


----------



## Lmac1284

Pebblerock said:


> Contact this seller. I think the listing ended but maybe no one purchased yet. I've seen it for a while.





Thanks they are sold  

This is the only person I've found with them but I refuse for this price. http://www.thecirceeffect.com/products/nib-christian-louboutin-so-kate-120-patent-aquamarine


----------



## Pebblerock

Lmac1284 said:


> Thanks they are sold
> 
> This is the only person I've found with them but I refuse for this price. http://www.thecirceeffect.com/products/nib-christian-louboutin-so-kate-120-patent-aquamarine


Whoa! That's outrageous. I rather get 2 new pairs of so Kate's for that price  =p


----------



## Lmac1284

Pebblerock said:


> Whoa! That's outrageous. I rather get 2 new pairs of so Kate's for that price  =p




Yes but I have an ex who is going to be in Asia next week for 3 weeks if I can get them delivered to him he will bring them back for me.


----------



## Pebblerock

Lmac1284 said:


> Yes but I have an ex who is going to be in Asia next week for 3 weeks if I can get them delivered to him he will bring them back for me.


That's perfect!!! Lucky you


----------



## galadrielle

Lmac1284 said:


> Yes but I have an ex who is going to be in Asia next week for 3 weeks if I can get them delivered to him he will bring them back for me.


You can also contact Customer Service Europe and CS UK. They could tell you if there are any European or UK boutiques that expect to receive them these months. So Kates are being restocked in this period. Boutiques deliver to worldwide addresses. Good luck!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> MINI GLITTER ($625)
> -          Poudre (that light pink-ish)          à currently at Madison
> -          Glacier (white)                                 à currently at Madison, coming to Horatio within the next week or so
> -          Black                                                      à currently at Miami
> 
> KID ($625)
> -          All of the nude shades                   à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> LIEGE EMBOSSE (cork with python-printed embossing + subtle metallic flecks) ($625)
> -          Beige
> 
> PATENT ($625)
> -          Nude                                                     à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> -          Black                                                      à coming to Horatio by mid-March
> 
> SATIN BOUQUET ($625)
> 
> SUEDE ($625)
> -          Black                                                      à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> & then its coming in Booty form, too ($1095) in
> 
> -          White calf
> -          Cyclamen suede
> -          Anis (yellow) suede
> All I know dear




Great info I was wondering the same thing if I should hold out to see what's new .... Or get the cork ones any idea on when the cork ones might be back in stock?


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Great info I was wondering the same thing if I should hold out to see what's new .... Or get the cork ones any idea on when the cork ones might be back in stock?




I'm not aware of them
Bring back in stock. Once gone they are gone. The classic colors come back


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> I'm not aware of them
> Bring back in stock. Once gone they are gone. The classic colors come back




So no more will be back online then at all? Would I have to go to call a boutique to see if I had any chance to find them?


----------



## sumnboutme

Lmac1284 said:


> I've become an addict of the so kate. In the 3 months I've bought the black kid leather, mini glitter, specchio bronze, rouge noir and corazon (although I have to admit I haven't worn any yet. The weather and snow in NYC has been awful) but I really need the aquamarine color. I am a 37 but will buy a 37.5 and pad if necessary. Any clues where to purchase them?



Nordstrom has the aquamarines


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> So no more will be back online then at all? Would I have to go to call a boutique to see if I had any chance to find them?




Yes try that


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> MINI GLITTER ($625)
> -          Poudre (that light pink-ish)          à currently at Madison
> -          Glacier (white)                                 à currently at Madison, coming to Horatio within the next week or so
> -          Black                                                      à currently at Miami
> 
> KID ($625)
> -          All of the nude shades                   à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> LIEGE EMBOSSE (cork with python-printed embossing + subtle metallic flecks) ($625)
> -          Beige
> 
> PATENT ($625)
> -          Nude                                                     à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> -          Black                                                      à coming to Horatio by mid-March
> 
> SATIN BOUQUET ($625)
> 
> SUEDE ($625)
> -          Black                                                      à coming to eCOMM by mid-March
> 
> & then it&#8217;s coming in Booty form, too ($1095) in
> 
> -          White calf
> -          Cyclamen suede
> -          Anis (yellow) suede
> All I know dear



Thanks CC!

That's pretty much the info I got too, but I thought there might be more... 
There's *supposed* to be a python orange So Kate, or so I heard...
(watch all the people jumping on this now lol)

What about Neiman Marcus??? Any of you ladies know what they're ordering for So Kate???
I have a gift card to here, so I'd prefer to shop NM 

Btw to my fellow Canadians:
David's will be receiving the So Kate in black kidskin
The CL boutique in Toronto told me they ain't getting anything for this season...
Don't know about Holt Renfrew, anyone can share?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> Yes try that




Thanks CC I had no idea they wouldn't restock an there was a 37.5 I just should have gone for it darnet!!!

If anyone knows of a boutique that has them or a contact please let me know!!! I've never bought from a boutique only from Saks ....


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> That's pretty much the info I got too, but I thought there might be more...
> There's *supposed* to be a python orange So Kate, or so I heard...
> (watch all the people jumping on this now lol)
> 
> What about Neiman Marcus??? Any of you ladies know what they're ordering for So Kate???
> I have a gift card to here, so I'd prefer to shop NM
> 
> Btw to my fellow Canadians:
> David's will be receiving the So Kate in black kidskin
> The CL boutique in Toronto told me they ain't getting anything for this season...
> Don't know about Holt Renfrew, anyone can share?




I'll ask my Neiman girl


----------



## bougainvillier

Anyone knows about this shoe Miss Rigidaine? Which boutique gets or will get it? I think I need 

TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> I'll ask my Neiman girl



Thanks so much CC! Will wait for your SA's response


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks so much CC! Will wait for your SA's response




Call Neiman Bellevue Washington and ask for Galina in shoes.  Tell her you know Cynthia


----------



## Tivo

Every time I wear my So Kate's out I get compliments nonstop on the shoes. They are so hot! I think this is the best shoe CL has ever created.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> Every time I wear my So Kate's out I get compliments nonstop on the shoes. They are so hot! I think this is the best shoe CL has ever created.


How are the heels holding up in unexpected tiny tiny cracks in asphalt as well as your heel taps?


----------



## Tivo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> How are the heels holding up in unexpected tiny tiny cracks in asphalt as well as your heel taps?


They hold up surprisingly well. I don't wear the shoes very often and when I do it's usually to and from the car and my indoor destination. I also carry flats with me to drive in and switch shoes after I arrive.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> They hold up surprisingly well. I don't wear the shoes very often and when I do it's usually to and from the car and my indoor destination. I also carry flats with me to drive in and switch shoes after I arrive.


Definitely need flats for So Kate for sure!!!


----------



## lindsay811

just called nordstrom, they got the so Kate aquamarine shipment just came in!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

lindsay811 said:


> just called nordstrom, they got the so Kate aquamarine shipment just came in!




Would you happen to have contact info for a SA there?


----------



## twosmallwonders

gigilovesshoes said:


> Would you happen to have contact info for a SA there?




I have one  what size are you after?


----------



## twosmallwonders

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> That's pretty much the info I got too, but I thought there might be more...
> There's *supposed* to be a python orange So Kate, or so I heard...
> (watch all the people jumping on this now lol)
> 
> What about Neiman Marcus??? Any of you ladies know what they're ordering for So Kate???
> I have a gift card to here, so I'd prefer to shop NM
> 
> Btw to my fellow Canadians:
> David's will be receiving the So Kate in black kidskin
> The CL boutique in Toronto told me they ain't getting anything for this season...
> Don't know about Holt Renfrew, anyone can share?




Yay finally found some!!!!! I'm so stoked to join the SK club!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> I have one  what size are you after?




How sweet! Thanks! 38.5


----------



## twosmallwonders

gigilovesshoes said:


> How sweet! Thanks! 38.5




Just texted her I will let you know what she says  it's the patent ones right?


----------



## gigilovesshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> Just texted her I will let you know what she says  it's the patent ones right?




Thanks so much! Yes, aquamarine patent.


----------



## twosmallwonders

gigilovesshoes said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, aquamarine patent.




Ok  will let you know as soon as I hear! I know they got a lot in as I just got a pair of the embossed cork ones from her today


----------



## gigilovesshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok  will let you know as soon as I hear! I know they got a lot in as I just got a pair of the embossed cork ones from her today




You're a doll!!


----------



## lindsay811

gigilovesshoes said:


> You're a doll!!




Sorry I just saw your msg
I don't have a direct as info
I just called in nordstrom seattle, a SA told me a California nordstrom have it, but he will have to check back if they have my size


----------



## lindsay811

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok  will let you know as soon as I hear! I know they got a lot in as I just got a pair of the embossed cork ones from her today




Hey dear, Can you ask your sa if she has the aquamarine patent leather so Kate in size 36? 
Thank you so much


----------



## gigilovesshoes

lindsay811 said:


> Sorry I just saw your msg
> I don't have a direct as info
> I just called in nordstrom seattle, a SA told me a California nordstrom have it, but he will have to check back if they have my size




Thanks girl!


----------



## twosmallwonders

lindsay811 said:


> Hey dear, Can you ask your sa if she has the aquamarine patent leather so Kate in size 36?
> Thank you so much




Yes I'll ask!


----------



## twosmallwonders

lindsay811 said:


> Sorry I just saw your msg
> I don't have a direct as info
> I just called in nordstrom seattle, a SA told me a California nordstrom have it, but he will have to check back if they have my size




Might be mine I'm in California  lol


----------



## lindsay811

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes I'll ask!




thank you so much dear


----------



## twosmallwonders

gigilovesshoes said:


> You're a doll!!







lindsay811 said:


> Hey dear, Can you ask your sa if she has the aquamarine patent leather so Kate in size 36?
> Thank you so much




Ok she said she didn't think they got that color in today so it might not be my store  shoot girls sorry. But I told her to please let me know if they end up getting that color or any big shipment of So Kate's and if so I will definitely post an update here


----------



## lindsay811

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok she said she didn't think they got that color in today so it might not be my store  shoot girls sorry. But I told her to please let me know if they end up getting that color or any big shipment of So Kate's and if so I will definitely post an update here




You are so sweet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

bougainvillier said:


> Anyone knows about this shoe Miss Rigidaine? Which boutique gets or will get it? I think I need
> 
> TIA



Find out anything? Love these!


----------



## lyndat

bougainvillier said:


> Anyone knows about this shoe Miss Rigidaine? Which boutique gets or will get it? I think I need
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Amazing!! Definitely need!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok she said she didn't think they got that color in today so it might not be my store  shoot girls sorry. But I told her to please let me know if they end up getting that color or any big shipment of So Kate's and if so I will definitely post an update here




Thank you!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

OMG thank you all so much for your sizing advice Iam IN LOVE and they fit perfect!!!!! Dare I say I like them more than my pigalles! They definitely fit better for sure should have one down in the pigalle :/ oh well I'm ecstatic!!!! Thanks again 


Presenting my new So Kate's!


----------



## bougainvillier

twosmallwonders said:


> OMG thank you all so much for your sizing advice Iam IN LOVE and they fit perfect!!!!! Dare I say I like them more than my pigalles! They definitely fit better for sure should have one down in the pigalle :/ oh well I'm ecstatic!!!! Thanks again
> 
> 
> Presenting my new So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2519475




Congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> OMG thank you all so much for your sizing advice Iam IN LOVE and they fit perfect!!!!! Dare I say I like them more than my pigalles! They definitely fit better for sure should have one down in the pigalle :/ oh well I'm ecstatic!!!! Thanks again
> 
> 
> Presenting my new So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2519475


Gorgy!  Congrats!


----------



## Lmac1284

shoeaddictklw said:


> Find out anything? Love these!




Please share whatever you find out. I love them


----------



## lifechi

twosmallwonders said:


> OMG thank you all so much for your sizing advice Iam IN LOVE and they fit perfect!!!!! Dare I say I like them more than my pigalles! They definitely fit better for sure should have one down in the pigalle :/ oh well I'm ecstatic!!!! Thanks again
> 
> 
> Presenting my new So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2519475



Congrats! So cute!


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

Does anyone happen to know when a new shipment will be coming to Neiman's or Saks? My Neiman's guy said there is such a high demand that he is not sure when they will have them in stock again. I am on the waiting list with Neiman's, Saks, and Barney's. I really need this shoe in black patent!


----------



## anasa

What size? Check out laurenatsaks on Instagram, she has the black patent now! 



LVGUCCICHANEL said:


> Does anyone happen to know when a new shipment will be coming to Neiman's or Saks? My Neiman's guy said there is such a high demand that he is not sure when they will have them in stock again. I am on the waiting list with Neiman's, Saks, and Barney's. I really need this shoe in black patent!


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

anasa said:


> What size? Check out laurenatsaks on Instagram, she has the black patent now!



It looks like she has my size!!! I sent her email!! Let's hope she still has them! I need a size 39. Thank you so much!!


----------



## anasa

Yay! 



LVGUCCICHANEL said:


> It looks like she has my size!!! I sent her email!! Let's hope she still has them! I need a size 39. Thank you so much!!


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

I am seeing that a lot of the Saks SA's have a new shipment in this week especially in BH. I wonder if, my Saks got any in at the Michigan store? I usually only do shoes at Neiman's but if I don't get a reply, I think I am going to have my Saks handbag SA check it out for me.


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

anasa said:


> Yay!


Ok question. Have you guys ever purchased through the Saks SA's on Instagram? The profile you sent me has responded back and I am ready to purchase but I am a little uneasy about giving out my credit card info. I just want to be on the safe side.


----------



## twosmallwonders

LVGUCCICHANEL said:


> Ok question. Have you guys ever purchased through the Saks SA's on Instagram? The profile you sent me has responded back and I am ready to purchase but I am a little uneasy about giving out my credit card info. I just want to be on the safe side.




I have she's lovely


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

twosmallwonders said:


> I have she's lovely


ok great!


----------



## LVGUCCICHANEL

I will probably go through her next time but I was able to actually find the So Kate in Framboisine with a water snake print on the Christian Louboutin US website! They had a 39.5 available! They also have a few other sizes, if any one is interested. 

Here is the link: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-watersnake-309251.html

They have one other pair in the multi python print. Its a 35.5. Here's the link for that one. http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-python-1.html


----------



## lifechi

So mad.SA  from Nordstrom called to say So Kate was in . The Beige cork ran on lunch to get them and I couldn't fit them. Need a 7.5 toe box was too narrow for me. Anyone need a 7 inbox me for SA number she may still have them.


----------



## Christchrist

Aqua nubuck so Kate yum


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520933




I wish I did not see these ..... I love them!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now 













I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol

any ideas what else may be coming my friends????


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520933


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stilly

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????




Love your So Kate collection!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Aqua nubuck so Kate yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520933




These look gorgeous on you *CC*!!!


----------



## Pebblerock

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????


   your so kate collection! 

No idea what's to come but I really would die for some neon yellow so Kate!


----------



## Christchrist

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????




Not much is coming.  Lovely collection


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you *CC*!!!




Thank you stilly


----------



## Christchrist

Dynoprettypup said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




That's exactly what I said


----------



## rehjer80

has anyone ever heard of so Kate in black kid with a very thin white border?


----------



## lindsay811

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????



what an amazing collection!
may i know where did you get the aquamarine so kate?
thanks


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Thank you loves


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Christchrist said:


> Not much is coming.  Lovely collection


 Thank you


stilly said:


> Love your So Kate collection!!!


hehe 


Pebblerock said:


> your so kate collection!
> 
> No idea what's to come but I really would die for some neon yellow so Kate!


ohhh so would i !!!


lindsay811 said:


> what an amazing collection!
> may i know where did you get the aquamarine so kate?
> thanks



I got mine back in December just before Christmas from Selfridges London


----------



## galadrielle

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????


Beautiful collection!
Nude So Kates are coming to UK boutiques these weeks, contact customer care and they'll locate them for you.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????




Oh my I died and went to shoe heaven I love all your choices!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate satin bouquet


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522277


YUM YUM


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522277



These are soooo freaking HOT!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Dynoprettypup said:


> Hey ladies Im in drool mode right about now
> 
> View attachment 2521197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521198
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521200
> 
> 
> I wish i could get the so kate in patent nude but they are literally a struggle! Oh and I wish they bring the so kates in a neon coral colour like some proper neon brights lol
> 
> any ideas what else may be coming my friends????



Awesome collection!!! All the saks SA's are posting the nude so kates on sale on IG today!!


----------



## nolegirl01

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has any leads where I can find so kates in black patent size 36 and so kate satin bouquet size 36? I've been looking everywhere and can't seem to find any!! I figured I would turn to you gals for help! Thank you!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

nolegirl01 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any leads where I can find so kates in black patent size 36 and so kate satin bouquet size 36? I've been looking everywhere and can't seem to find any!! I figured I would turn to you gals for help! Thank you!!!



i just saw laurenatsaks on IG has 36 black patent


----------



## nolegirl01

bougainvillier said:


> i just saw laurenatsaks on IG has 36 black patent



Thank you! I'm sorry but I'm not really familiar with her? is that her own so kates that she's selling or is she a store?


----------



## anasa

She's an SA at Saks. 


nolegirl01 said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry but I'm not really familiar with her? is that her own so kates that she's selling or is she a store?


----------



## Imax

Hi.

I just registered. Just wondering if anyone has a lead where I can find So Kates in black patent size 38 in Miami or NY?

Thanks


----------



## sweeteapie

The So Kate bouquet size 36 should be available at these two boutiques.

Christian Louboutin  Boutique Horatio
59 Horatio Street 
New York, NY 10014
Telephone: +1 212.255.1910
Email: horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr 
Hours: Monday-Saturday: 11AM-7PM (EST), Sunday: 12PM-6PM (EST)

Christian Louboutin  Boutique LA
650 North Robertson Blvd. 
West Hollywood, CA 90069
Telephone: +1 310.247.9300
Email: robertson.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
Hours: Monday-Saturday: 11AM-7PM (PST), Sunday 12PM-5PM (PST)


----------



## lindsay811

Just have my two pairs of so Kate arrived today
Left is patent black, right is glitter silver


----------



## clbs2012

shoeaddictklw said:


> Find out anything? Love these!


Costa Mesa, palazzo, forum shoppes, Madison ave boutiques will be receiving the miss rigidaine. Call to be added to the wait list.    (White patent/aqua PVC , black patent/Franboisine PVC. , black patent/smoke PVC )


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:


> These are soooo freaking HOT!!!




Well thank you


----------



## nolegirl01

anasa said:


> She's an SA at Saks.



Thank you!! I just spoke with her and ordered a pair! Thank you again!!!!!



sweeteapie said:


> The So Kate bouquet size 36 should be available at these two boutiques.
> 
> Christian Louboutin  Boutique Horatio
> 59 Horatio Street
> New York, NY 10014
> Telephone: +1 212.255.1910
> Email: horatio.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Hours: Monday-Saturday: 11AM-7PM (EST), Sunday: 12PM-6PM (EST)
> 
> Christian Louboutin  Boutique LA
> 650 North Robertson Blvd.
> West Hollywood, CA 90069
> Telephone: +1 310.247.9300
> Email: robertson.caboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
> Hours: Monday-Saturday: 11AM-7PM (PST), Sunday 12PM-5PM (PST)



Thank you I will give them a call!!!


----------



## Christchrist

lindsay811 said:


> View attachment 2522633
> View attachment 2522634
> 
> Just have my two pairs of so Kate arrived today
> Left is patent black, right is glitter silver




How lovely


----------



## Christchrist

helenoftroy45 said:


> yum yum




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## nolegirl01

Christchrist said:


> So Kate satin bouquet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522277



Gorgeous!! I'm trying to hunt down a pair for myself! They look so pretty!!


----------



## Christchrist

nolegirl01 said:


> Gorgeous!! I'm trying to hunt down a pair for myself! They look so pretty!!




Try Vegas forum


----------



## lindsay811

Christchrist said:


> How lovely




Thank you cc


----------



## clbs2012

Ughhhh I really need the So Kate Aquamarine patent ... Size:36/36.5.... Slim chance &#128534;&#128553;&#128553;&#128561;


----------



## twosmallwonders

clbs2012 said:


> Ughhhh I really need the So Kate Aquamarine patent ... Size:36/36.5.... Slim chance &#128534;&#128553;&#128553;&#128561;




Me too I want them too  I need 37!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Imax said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered. Just wondering if anyone has a lead where I can find So Kates in black patent size 38 in Miami or NY?
> 
> Thanks




Lauren at Saks


----------



## Hipployta

I have the Glacier glitter, Black Patent, and Satin Floral Bouquet in 38. They are really comfy and seem roomy. I'm a US 8 and my CL TTS is 38.5.  

I REALLY want the Python Faience and can only find a 37.5.  I have my Lucifer Bow 120 in 37.5 and the one time I tried on the old Piggie 120 it was a 37...does the 37.5 seem reasonable for the Python Faience?


----------



## nolegirl01

Imax said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just registered. Just wondering if anyone has a lead where I can find So Kates in black patent size 38 in Miami or NY?
> 
> Thanks



I'm in Miami and I couldn't find them anywhere! I just ordered a pair from LaurenatSaks on IG, you can ask her if she has anymore but keep trying since I heard that more stores are getting them!


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Lucky, lucky ladies. I am trying to look for the Aquamarines in a 39-39.5, and no such luck at all. Hope something turns up soon because I need them for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Spaceflocke

And i Need aquamarines in Patent Size 38,5..... Why did i not Order them when  i saw them on the European louboutin Site .... Gggrrrrrr


----------



## Tivo

Went to my Saks two days ago and they'd gotten a So Kate shipment that morning...sold out within hours. This shoe is hot. SO glad I got mine when I did. If you find them better grab them!


----------



## lindsay811

One week ago, my sis told me Sydney boutique has the aquamarine so Kate. I normally worn 36, but they only had 36.5, so I passed on. Regretttttt


----------



## Christchrist

lindsay811 said:


> One week ago, my sis told me Sydney boutique has the aquamarine so Kate. I normally worn 36, but they only had 36.5, so I passed on. Regretttttt




Oh yeah you should have pounced


----------



## twosmallwonders

Lauren at Saks just posted she has a few sizes in the black patent so kate


----------



## msd31

hi ladies, for the so kate 120 in bouquet, should I size down from my normal size? I wear lady peep, maggie, piks and co 100 in 35. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lmac1284

Any ideas where I can get the so kate cork watersnake in a size 37


----------



## Imax

twosmallwonders said:


> Lauren at Saks


@twosmallwonders: Thanks for the info...


----------



## twosmallwonders

Imax said:


> @twosmallwonders: Thanks for the info...




No problem!!! I hope you get a pair


----------



## kia2you

Yesterday my sales associate from Saks was able to find a pair of black patent So Kate's size 38. I'm super excited about owning a black pair. Question ladies, how bad does these shoes hurt?


----------



## bougainvillier

US online boutique just restock nude patent:
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-1.html

35, 38 and 39.5 left


----------



## gymangel812

Hipployta said:


> I have the Glacier glitter, Black Patent, and Satin Floral Bouquet in 38. They are really comfy and seem roomy. I'm a US 8 and my CL TTS is 38.5.
> 
> I REALLY want the Python Faience and can only find a 37.5.  I have my Lucifer Bow 120 in 37.5 and the one time I tried on the old Piggie 120 it was a 37...does the 37.5 seem reasonable for the Python Faience?


i was able to size down half from my normal SK size for python.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gymangel812 said:


> i was able to size down half from my normal SK size for python.


Me too.  All my python SKs are the same size as old but P120 where my patent SKs are half up. Pythons stretches quite easily/


----------



## Lmac1284

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me too.  All my python SKs are the same size as old but P120 where my patent SKs are half up. Pythons stretches quite easily/




So is this the same for the watersnake? I am looking for a pair of cork watersnake. All of my other so Kate's patent and kid are a 37.


----------



## Entice

Any idea how long the ground shipping from Saks is?


----------



## lindsay811

Entice said:


> Any idea how long the ground shipping from Saks is?




I think it depends which saks and where you live.


----------



## lindsay811

kia2you said:


> Yesterday my sales associate from Saks was able to find a pair of black patent So Kate's size 38. I'm super excited about owning a black pair. Question ladies, how bad does these shoes hurt?




They are pretty 
Just not made to walk


----------



## Chanieish

kia2you said:


> Yesterday my sales associate from Saks was able to find a pair of black patent So Kate's size 38. I'm super excited about owning a black pair. Question ladies, how bad does these shoes hurt?



I would say its comfort lies in between a piggy 100 and piggy 120


----------



## twosmallwonders

Lmac1284 said:


> So is this the same for the watersnake? I am looking for a pair of cork watersnake. All of my other so Kate's patent and kid are a 37.




Mine are same and I saw Laurenatsaks has a pair of the 37


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lmac1284 said:


> So is this the same for the watersnake? I am looking for a pair of cork watersnake. All of my other so Kate's patent and kid are a 37.


I stick with the same size as my old cut P120 for all exotics and kid, and size up by half for patents and satin FYI and they are perfect.  Kid skin and exotics all stretch out really easily.


----------



## hautevita

ladies, i need your help...I had a Pigalle 100mm in size 36.5 in lace/satin from 2006, it has kind of stretched (weird) and has been loose on me...I think I would best be suited for 36...if i am an old 2006 pigalle 36, what size should I order for SO KATE?

Also, is the rouge noir and bronze python available or were they previous seasons?
and btw those 2, which one should i get first!!?! 

Thanks


----------



## hautevita

PS: i can fit my pinky at the back of my P100mm circa 2006 pigalle. would that be 1/2 size too big or 1 full size too big? thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hautevita said:


> PS: i can fit my pinky at the back of my P100mm circa 2006 pigalle. would that be 1/2 size too big or 1 full size too big? thanks


Is there a boutique where you can go and try on the new P100s?  If the P100 in fact is a 35.5, then you SK should be a 35 IMO.  My SKs are half down from my P100 and half up from P120s for patent.  If they are suede, kid or exotics my SKs are full size down.


----------



## hautevita

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Is there a boutique where you can go and try on the new P100s?  If the P100 in fact is a 35.5, then you SK should be a 35 IMO.  My SKs are half down from my P100 and half up from P120s for patent.  If they are suede, kid or exotics my SKs are full size down.



Thanks HelenOfTroy!! Unfortunately, being in Canada and especially the West coast...we have the absolute worst selections of CL and only in Holt Renfrew...u can only imagine..
So does that mean :

P100mm 36 --> SK patent 35.5
P100mm 35.5 -->SK patent 35
P100mm 36 ---> SK exotics/kid/suede 35
P100mm 35.5 --->SK exotics/kid/suede 34.5  

please correct me if im wrong. Thanks so much HelenOfTroy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chanieish said:


> I would say its comfort lies in between a piggy 100 and piggy 120



hehe good comparison


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hautevita said:


> Thanks HelenOfTroy!! Unfortunately, being in Canada and especially the West coast...we have the absolute worst selections of CL and only in Holt Renfrew...u can only imagine..
> So does that mean :
> 
> P100mm 36 --> SK patent 35.5
> P100mm 35.5 -->SK patent 35
> P100mm 36 ---> SK exotics/kid/suede 35
> P100mm 35.5 --->SK exotics/kid/suede 34.5
> 
> please correct me if im wrong. Thanks so much HelenOfTroy!


That is exactly how it works for me.  For example this is my sizing.  I am a true US 6.5 FYI.  My feet are not wide but normal erring on the wider side.

P100 size 37 -> SK in patent or satin size 36.5, SK in suede/kid/exotics size 36, Pigalle 120 old cut size 36, Pigalle 120 new cut size 37.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bougainvillier

hautevita said:


> Thanks HelenOfTroy!! Unfortunately, being in Canada and especially the West coast...we have the absolute worst selections of CL and only in Holt Renfrew...u can only imagine..
> So does that mean :
> 
> P100mm 36 --> SK patent 35.5
> P100mm 35.5 -->SK patent 35
> P100mm 36 ---> SK exotics/kid/suede 35
> P100mm 35.5 --->SK exotics/kid/suede 34.5
> 
> please correct me if im wrong. Thanks so much HelenOfTroy!



*hautevita*, my sizing has been a little different from Helen and I am just throwing in my two cents here. 

So my sizing as below:
P100mm 35 (34.5 would be too tight, but I do get little slippage on heels some days)
P120mm 34 (toe area is perfect, heel slippage some days)
PP120mm 34.5 (I had 35 in those but too big, 34.5 is tight out of box, no heel slippage. I would say if they were kid leather, 34.5 is perfect)
So in SK, I have kid in 34.5 (perfect now but I have not worn them much so no stretching as of yet), in suede I tried on 34 and they are tight but do-able. I have also 34.5 in patent and the metallic bronze leather, both are fine. I don't have any exotic SK but I would imagine 34-34.5. My take is that if you are going to wear/stretch them a lot, go with a smaller size (P120mm size) but if not, half up is fine. I find material matters less in my case. 

HTH


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> *hautevita*, my sizing has been a little different from Helen and I am just throwing in my two cents here.
> 
> So my sizing as below:
> P100mm 35 (34.5 would be too tight, but I do get little slippage on heels some days)
> P120mm 34 (toe area is perfect, heel slippage some days)
> PP120mm 34.5 (I had 35 in those but too big, 34.5 is tight out of box, no heel slippage. I would say if they were kid leather, 34.5 is perfect)
> So in SK, I have kid in 34.5 (perfect now but I have not worn them much so no stretching as of yet), in suede I tried on 34 and they are tight but do-able. I have also 34.5 in patent and the metallic bronze leather, both are fine. I don't have any exotic SK but I would imagine 34-34.5. My take is that if you are going to wear/stretch them a lot, go with a smaller size (P120mm size) but if not, half up is fine. I find material matters less in my case.
> 
> HTH


Lucky you!!!  Materials make huge difference to me.  I can break in a patent old cut P120 in size 36, but could not get my feet into patent (36.5) SKs where I could easily get my feet into kid/suede/exotics into SKs at 36.

Your feet must be slender.  BTW, any material is fine so long I put some Vaseline on where it hurts and blast the shoes with my hair dryer for a few secs and stick my feet in and then I am ready to go hahaha!!!


----------



## katelovesshoes

Hey ladies, if you already had pigalle 120 (old style) in nude & black patent would you get So Kate's in nude & black patent too if you found them? I have black suede SK and other SK's and I do find the fit overall slightly better. But not sure whether to get just black or both or neither! Would like to get them at some point and just wondering if this style is a permanent addition...any views appreciated!


----------



## Lmac1284

katelovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies, if you already had pigalle 120 (old style) in nude & black patent would you get So Kate's in nude & black patent too if you found them? I have black suede SK and other SK's and I do find the fit overall slightly better. But not sure whether to get just black or both or neither! Would like to get them at some point and just wondering if this style is a permanent addition...any views appreciated!




This is me and I am thinking of doing the same. The look is similar but the so Kate's are much better to walk in


----------



## Imax

Today I bought my first CL shoes. Yeah...  

I wanted "So Kate" in black patent, but they were sold out at Saks. So I bought nude.


----------



## Pebblerock

Imax said:


> Today I bought my first CL shoes. Yeah...
> 
> I wanted "So Kate" in black patent, but they were sold out at Saks. So I bought nude.


Yay!!! Congrats  enjoy your new louboutins! Nude goes with absolutely everything! My first louboutins were also nude.


----------



## Hipployta

I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me 

So Kate Glacier Glitter
So Kate Black patent
So Kate Floral Bouquet
So Kate Python Faience



















gymangel812 said:


> i was able to size down half from my normal SK size for python.



They fit...I'm very happy!


----------



## hautevita

Thanks HelenOfTroy45 and bougainvillier for your inputs!! I wish I had bigger feet, I am 5'7 yet 5.5-6...heels already make your feet look smaller, can u imagine the height and feet size.. most importantly, the smaller the size, the shorter the heel...can any ladies here confirm the heel height of the SK of a 35.5 vs a 38/39? lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit...I'm very happy!


What a great haul!  Congrats!  I love my So Kates.  I was not sure about the Python Faience, but I am glad I bought them!  We are twins on the black, bouquet and Faiance YAY!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loving these I can't wait to wear them all spring and summer!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> Loving these I can't wait to wear them all spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529220


Looking GREAT gurl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Loving these I can't wait to wear them all spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529220




They look great on you


----------



## gigilovesshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> Loving these I can't wait to wear them all spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529220



Ohhhh very nice!!


----------



## grtlegs

Hipployta said:


> I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit...I'm very happy!


Did you really plop down $2600 in one swoop in lobbies?...... My hats off to you!!! I could never do that in one sitting.....


----------



## twosmallwonders

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Looking GREAT gurl!!!







Christchrist said:


> They look great on you







gigilovesshoes said:


> Ohhhh very nice!!




Awh thanks girls!!! You are too sweet I need to stay off here I want so many other colors but I'm banned! Lol ... for now ....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

katelovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies, if you already had pigalle 120 (old style) in nude & black patent would you get So Kate's in nude & black patent too if you found them? I have black suede SK and other SK's and I do find the fit overall slightly better. But not sure whether to get just black or both or neither! Would like to get them at some point and just wondering if this style is a permanent addition...any views appreciated!


I in the same dilemma myself.  I do have the old cut P120 in nude and black patent as well as the black and nude in So Kates and wondering if I really need both or not...

The SKs are easier to walk in, but when I compared the old cut P120 on one feet and the SK 120 on my other feet, the P120 won in beauty hands down IMO.


----------



## Entice

My baby came in today!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Entice said:


> My baby came in today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2530045


Yay!!!  How are they?  Comfy?  Mod pics!


----------



## galadrielle

Entice said:


> My baby came in today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2530045


Very pretty, congrats & enjoy! May I ask where you found them, Europe or the US?


----------



## Christchrist

Entice said:


> My baby came in today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2530045




Yummmm yummy


----------



## Entice

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yay!!!  How are they?  Comfy?  Mod pics!




They are absolutely gorgeous!!!
I have them on at my desk at work, lol..they feel fine a little snug in the toe box of my right foot but I'm sure it'll relax more.I'll post mod pics later.


----------



## Entice

galadrielle said:


> Very pretty, congrats & enjoy! May I ask where you found them, Europe or the US?




I went through Lauren the Saks sales rep. Ordered Thurs, received today. Great service.


----------



## galadrielle

Entice said:


> I went through Lauren the Saks sales rep. Ordered Thurs, received today. Great service.


Thank you. I'm losing my patience waiting for European boutiques to restock them


----------



## galadrielle

[/QUOTE]The SKs are easier to walk in, but when I compared the old cut P120 on one feet and the SK 120 on my other feet, the P120 won in beauty hands down IMO.[/QUOTE]

Is it the toe box that makes the difference? I've had this dilemma for a long time - SK vs Pigalle 120...


----------



## nakiahoney35

Hello I received my first pair of CL So Kate nude in a 38.5. ..my US is 8....Unfortunately I am unable to even get my heel in the shoe!!! Lauren from Saks is holding a 39.5 for me but I'm nervous because they may be to big!!! Anyway I will be returning the 38.5 to the Saks near me. Anyone else having sizing issues?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

The SKs are easier to walk in, but when I compared the old cut P120 on one feet and the SK 120 on my other feet, the P120 won in beauty hands down IMO.[/QUOTE]

Is it the toe box that makes the difference? I've had this dilemma for a long time - SK vs Pigalle 120...[/QUOTE

*TO galadrielle:*

So weird.  I wrote the same quote somewhere else earlier.  Old cut P120 wins hands down.
I have P120 in both black and nude patent as well as in SKs and wondering if I should let go the SKs although they are easier to walk in.  Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The SKs are easier to walk in, but when I compared the old cut P120 on one feet and the SK 120 on my other feet, the P120 won in beauty hands down IMO.




I'm sorry, Helen, actually I was trying to quote your earlier remark regarding the Sk vs Pigalle comparison!  I must have pressed the wrong button...
I think that if you find the SKs more wearable than the Pigalles, you should keep them. I wouldn't buy again shoes I can't wear for more than 1-2 hours and, unfortunately, Pigalle 120s are like that for me.
May I ask why you think Pigalles are more beautiful ? (I'm still waiting for my SKs and I want to make sure I won't regret buying them and not the Pigalles! ) Thanks!


----------



## Hipployta

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> What a great haul!  Congrats!  I love my So Kates.  I was not sure about the Python Faience, but I am glad I bought them!  We are twins on the black, bouquet and Faiance YAY!!!



Shoe Twins! LOL 



grtlegs said:


> Did you really plop down $2600 in one swoop in lobbies?...... My hats off to you!!! I could never do that in one sitting.....



Well when you put it like that....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> I'm sorry, Helen, actually I was trying to quote your earlier remark regarding the Sk vs Pigalle comparison!  I must have pressed the wrong button...
> I think that if you find the SKs more wearable than the Pigalles, you should keep them. I wouldn't buy again shoes I can't wear for more than 1-2 hours and, unfortunately, Pigalle 120s are like that for me.
> May I ask why you think Pigalles are more beautiful ? (I'm still waiting for my SKs and I want to make sure I won't regret buying them and not the Pigalles! ) Thanks!


I don't think you should buy the Pigalles because they did a model change which is ugly so stick with So Kates.  I did a comparison between old cut P120 and So Kates. They both are equally gorgeous, but I liked the old cut Pigalle style better and I cannot say why.

Aside from aesthetics, a 120 pitch is hard to walk in to begin with where with So Kates you also have to worry about ruining the heels where even in places you would never have to worry about with P120s heels such as the elevators dents and asphalt holes YIKES.

Well this has not stopped me from buying SKs and I have about 15 pairs now.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I don't think you should buy the Pigalles because they did a model change which is ugly so stick with So Kates.  I did a comparison between old cut P120 and So Kates. They both are equally gorgeous, but I liked the old cut Pigalle style better and I cannot say why.
> 
> Aside from aesthetics, a 120 pitch is hard to walk in to begin with where with So Kates you also have to worry about ruining the heels where even in places you would never have to worry about with P120s heels such as the elevators dents and asphalt holes YIKES.
> 
> Well this has not stopped me from buying SKs and I have about 15 pairs now.


Thank you for your input, Helen. The thin heel is indeed a problem, I have the Elisa and I am always on my tiptoes, walking so carefully my BF laughs at me telling me to stop walking on eggshells 
Since these shoes are a serious investment for me, I thought I should buy a style that truly stands out & still be wearable in everyday circumstances. I love the Corneilles, too, but SK is more glamorous, IMO.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Thank you for your input, Helen. The thin heel is indeed a problem, I have the Elisa and I am always on my tiptoes, walking so carefully my BF laughs at me telling me to stop walking on eggshells
> Since these shoes are a serious investment for me, I thought I should buy a style that truly stands out & still be wearable in everyday circumstances. I love the Corneilles, too, but SK is more glamorous, IMO.



Corneilles are glamorous if you check out my pics.


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Corneilles are glamorous if you check out my pics.


They sure do look amazing on you, Helen!  

I have tried on a pair of nude Corneilles in Chicago, they are very pretty, but, at the moment, I have to choose between them (or another classic 100mm, more comfortable nude patent style)  and the SK.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> They sure do look amazing on you, Helen!
> 
> I have tried on a pair of nude Corneilles in Chicago, they are very pretty, but, at the moment, I have to choose between them (or another classic 100mm, more comfortable nude patent style)  and the SK.


SKs are gorgeous and glamorous, but If you are looking for comfort, SK certainly is not it for you.  They are not an every day shoes.

You probably should be looking at Decollette 554 or Pigalle 100, Simple 100, New Simple 120 etc if you are looking for comfort and every day shoes.  The thin heel on Decollette and Corneille might not be it either unless you are a real high heel pro.  You definitely want heels that has the diameter of at least a P100 or Simples.


----------



## katelovesshoes

Lmac1284 said:


> This is me and I am thinking of doing the same. The look is similar but the so Kate's are much better to walk in



Glad I'm not the only one! Am thinking just the black for now
as I have a couple of nudes. Good luck!




Hipployta said:


> I had a So Kate binge last week.  Unfortunately a boutique sold my Aquamarine So Kate from under me
> 
> So Kate Glacier Glitter
> So Kate Black patent
> So Kate Floral Bouquet
> So Kate Python Faience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fit...I'm very happy!




sorry you missed the aquamarine but these definitely make up for it! Love the glacier ones especially! Congrats 






twosmallwonders said:


> Loving these I can't wait to wear them all spring and summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529220



Love them against your jeans perfect colours!




HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I in the same dilemma myself.  I do have the old cut P120 in nude and black patent as well as the black and nude in So Kates and wondering if I really need both or not...
> 
> The SKs are easier to walk in, but when I compared the old cut P120 on one feet and the SK 120 on my other feet, the P120 won in beauty hands down IMO.



Thanks for your help  I have the black suede SK so have been doing what you have with one on each foot too haha  I agree totally with what you say, it seems a combination of a slim yet not too skinny heel with the smaller toe box just gives the old style piggie that perfect silhouette from every angle. I do also love the shape of the SK, maybe wish the toe was a little shorter but the shape is still stunning and the fit does seem better. I've only worn my gold ones out so far but had no problems walking, even half running at in them! Doubt I'll get any of the new style piggies unless there's a colour I love so think I might go for just the black ones as I know I'll wear them and can alternate with the piggies.




Entice said:


> My baby came in today!!!!
> 
> This photo shows their gorgeous shape perfectly, congrats!
> 
> View attachment 2530045






galadrielle said:


> Thank you for your input, Helen. The thin heel is indeed a problem, I have the Elisa and I am always on my tiptoes, walking so carefully my BF laughs at me telling me to stop walking on eggshells



Keep doing it! I scraped the heel on a pair of my fifi's and it was painful to look at  Fixed now so not noticeable but definitely going to be extra careful in SK's too!


----------



## katelovesshoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Corneilles are glamorous if you check out my pics.



Stunning, love those lace ones!


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> SKs are gorgeous and glamorous, but If you are looking for comfort, SK certainly is not it for you.  They are not an every day shoes.
> 
> You probably should be looking at Decollette 554 or Pigalle 100, Simple 100, New Simple 120 etc if you are looking for comfort and every day shoes.  The thin heel on Decollette and Corneille might not be it either unless you are a real high heel pro.  You definitely want heels that has the diameter of at least a P100 or Simples.


Thank you for your suggestions, Helen, I have been trying to decide on a style for many months  All my shoes are 90-100mm, so I am used to high heels. If the SK are a bit less of a killer than the P120, I think I could take the plunge.


----------



## Scarlett1013

I have both the old style P120's and 2 pairs of So Kate's. IMO, the P120 is much more attractive on the foot.  I also must be the minority, but the P120's are easier for me to walk in! Thinking of returning my SK's.  The toe is EXTREMELY narrow and long.


----------



## Hipployta

grtlegs said:


> Did you really plop down $2600 in one swoop in lobbies?...... My hats off to you!!! I could never do that in one sitting.....



Well when you put it like that I almost don't want to admit it was actually around $3400



katelovesshoes said:


> sorry you missed the aquamarine but these definitely make up for it! Love the glacier ones especially! Congrats



I'll get them...oh yes


----------



## katelovesshoes

Hipployta said:


> I'll get them...oh yes



Haha love that! At least it meant you could get these gorgeous ones instead!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> Well when you put it like that I almost don't want to admit it was actually around $3400
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get them...oh yes


Hey Hipployta

Don't worry hun!  No need to feel guilty of the amount you have just spent.  It is nobody's business how you spend your money.  I have done that amount of damage and more in one swoop myself in the past aaannnddd I might do it from time to time AGAIN hahaha!!!  You/we deserve it.  Yes, there are times I do not want to think about the amount I had just spent,but what the heck!  We work hard, save and pinch money elsewhere to purchase the things we want.  I certainly do.  I have 13 pairs of SKs now and 23 pairs of old cut P120s. This is, ofcourse, not counting all the other styles mind you.   Styles such as SKs, when the old cut piggy is no longer available, and is flying out the door like no tomorrow, you have to grab them whilst you can as many as you can!  Who knows Msr Louboutin might change the cut of the SKs any day too so I think if I see another gorgeous color/material SK, I am sure to jump on them.

Enjoy your So Kates!  Wear them proudly.  Strut around and feel SEXY & POWERFUL!!!
YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Scarlett1013 said:


> I have both the old style P120's and 2 pairs of So Kate's. IMO, the P120 is much more attractive on the foot.  I also must be the minority, but the P120's are easier for me to walk in! Thinking of returning my SK's.  The toe is EXTREMELY narrow and long.


I used to think SKs are easier to walk in with no heel slippage.  I had some problems on my pinkies, so I have been putting my P120s on the back burner and surprisingly they are easy to walk in as well so now I am confused.

Aesthetically speaking, I wore a black P120 on one foot and the black SK on my other and I did find P120s to be more beautiful hands down myself.

I love the dainty heels of the SKs, but 120s are not the easiest pitch to walk in and having to worry unforeseeable tiny tiny dents in the road which could damage the heels where a P120 heels would have no problem, is a pain I think.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, Helen, I have been trying to decide on a style for many months  All my shoes are 90-100mm, so I am used to high heels. If the SK are a bit less of a killer than the P120, I think I could take the plunge.


Go for it!!!  So Kates are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rehjer80

Hi!
one or two weeks ago, I saw a woman on the street and I think she wore So Kates, could also be another model but they were CLs. They were black kid and had a thin white brim... anyone knowing this style. The woman had also an Lv bag and a prada dress, so I don't think she wore fakes...


----------



## Entice

Ok so this is my first CL with this particular toe box, my others are Biancas and the Rolando.

Can someone give me some toe box stretching tips? So far I have stuffed the toebox with socks pushed deep in the corners.


----------



## Tivo

Scarlett1013 said:


> I have both the old style P120's and 2 pairs of So Kate's. IMO, the P120 is much more attractive on the foot.  I also must be the minority, but the P120's are easier for me to walk in! Thinking of returning my SK's.  The toe is EXTREMELY narrow and long.


The So Kate is not for everyone, which is likely the reason I see so many Supermodels/ movie stars rocking the shoe. It looks great in pictures.


----------



## galadrielle

Tivo said:


> The So Kate is not for everyone, which is likely the reason I see so many Supermodels/ movie stars rocking the shoe. It looks great in pictures.


In all honesty, I don't think anyone buys this nearly vertical shoe hoping for comfort  I don't even expect to walk normally in them (I'll keep on tiptoeing, walk slowly, always avoid "unpredictable" pavement, etc), but personally I wouldn't buy shoes I'd be unable to walk in for 2-3 hours, no matter how beautiful they were or who models them.


----------



## bougainvillier

It's interesting how everyone feels about heels differently. Personally I couldn't handle any shoe above 90mm if they were not designer brands. They either rub my feet at weird spot or they are sized so wide that I just walk out of them. I sincerely feel most CL 100 or equivalent heels are comfortable, not the flats though. At least it lasts me a day at work or a night out for 4 hours. And they don't give me blisters because they are soft and well made insole. Pigalle 120 and SK are not there for these reasons. They are decor shoes for most if you may. They are there for the beauty and sexiness. I personally cannot wear them walking but only indoor and sitting most of the time. But it also comes to your muscle built. Some girls can definitely rock them for hours. Imagine Nine West makes the same heel height, it would only be more painful.


----------



## grtlegs

We sometimes forget that these stars and models who were SoKates are mearly posing in them for the picture..... These stars are NOT walking any great distances in their 120's.... The have limo's etc


----------



## Christchrist

Well I'm no model. I have a good amount of meat on me ha. I can put in 3-4 hours on a piggy 120.


----------



## Hipployta

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hey Hipployta
> 
> Don't worry hun!  No need to feel guilty of the amount you have just spent.  It is nobody's business how you spend your money.  I have done that amount of damage and more in one swoop myself in the past aaannnddd I might do it from time to time AGAIN hahaha!!!  You/we deserve it.  Yes, there are times I do not want to think about the amount I had just spent,but what the heck!  We work hard, save and pinch money elsewhere to purchase the things we want.  I certainly do.  I have 13 pairs of SKs now and 23 pairs of old cut P120s. This is, ofcourse, not counting all the other styles mind you.   Styles such as SKs, when the old cut piggy is no longer available, and is flying out the door like no tomorrow, you have to grab them whilst you can as many as you can!  Who knows Msr Louboutin might change the cut of the SKs any day too so I think if I see another gorgeous color/material SK, I am sure to jump on them.
> 
> Enjoy your So Kates!  Wear them proudly.  Strut around and feel SEXY & POWERFUL!!!
> YOU GO GIRL!!!



I was just kidding around babe but thanks for the affirmation...I try to only keep around 30 or so Louboutins in my shoe collection at a time but you continue being fabulous


----------



## Hipployta

Why didn't I get the Aquamarine So Kate last year...those shoes are impossible to get a hold of right now...*adds self to more waiting lists*


----------



## Christchrist

Hipployta said:


> Why didn't I get the Aquamarine So Kate last year...those shoes are impossible to get a hold of right now...*adds self to more waiting lists*




I have learned never to wait when you love it. I've missed out on too many


----------



## grtlegs

grtlegs said:


> We sometimes forget that these stars and models who were SoKates are mearly posing in them for the picture..... These stars are NOT walking any great distances in their 120's.... The have limo's etc


I come to this conclusion just by seeing the about of heel gap many of these pictures show.....It's clear many of these shoes are not even the right size and fit....how can you walk any distance when the shoes are two to three sizes too large?...

Anyway, for those of you who can walk miles in your 120's, my hat's off to you.....I know I can't walk more than a short distance.....i need my limo(dbf)....


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Corneilles are glamorous if you check out my pics.





These do look amazing on you Helen!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> These do look amazing on you Helen!!!


Thank you Stilly!  I love them especially the satin/chantilly lace with strass!  She is a treasure!


----------



## annamoon

It is quite common for models to wear the wrong size shoes, they don't have everyone's shoe available at every shoot. They are told to wear what is there even if they are smaller. I suppose this is the down side of earning £10 000 a day!!




grtlegs said:


> I come to this conclusion just by seeing the about of heel gap many of these pictures show.....It's clear many of these shoes are not even the right size and fit....how can you walk any distance when the shoes are two to three sizes too large?...
> 
> Anyway, for those of you who can walk miles in your 120's, my hat's off to you.....I know I can't walk more than a short distance.....i need my limo(dbf)....


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*SS14 So Kate in Patent Nude*

Just got these last night


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *SS14 So Kate in Patent Nude*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these last night
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532855




Yummm. Great silhouette


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm no model. I have a good amount of meat on me ha. I can put in 3-4 hours on a piggy 120.



I trekked around Vegas this weekend (casinos, etc) for ~4 hours with a pretty decent amount of ease in (broken-in) SKs. I wanted DH to congratulate me but I don't think he grasped the nature of my talent.


----------



## akillian24

However.. mind the escalator in a pin heel. At one point I was concerned that I would be pulled to my death when the stair grate latched on to my shoe!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> However.. mind the escalator in a pin heel. At one point I was concerned that I would be pulled to my death when the stair grate latched on to my shoe!




Oh my gosh!!! HelenOfTroy actually got stuck in an escalator !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *SS14 So Kate in Patent Nude*
> 
> Just got these last night
> 
> View attachment 2532854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532855


You have talent taking beautiful pics!  They look great on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> I trekked around Vegas this weekend (casinos, etc) for ~4 hours with a pretty decent amount of ease in (broken-in) SKs. I wanted DH to congratulate me but I don't think he grasped the nature of my talent.


WOW!!! 4 hours walking around in Vegas!!!  I commend you akillian


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> However.. mind the escalator in a pin heel. At one point I was concerned that I would be pulled to my death when the stair grate latched on to my shoe!





Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!!! HelenOfTroy actually got stuck in an escalator !




TRUE!!!  I first thought I could just lift my feet and get it out of the grate, but WRONG!!!  As I got closer and closer to the end of the escalator, I was seriously panicking!!!  I am not someone who panics that easily, but I was so worried about the damage done to my shoes.  I ended up  taking my shoes off and pulled them with all my might with both hands and just about made it!!!  Thankfully, the heels did not get destroyed.  Just the heel taps WHEW!!!
People behind me were having a laugh.  VERY EMBARRASSING !!!  

Now, whenever I am on an escalator, I am on my tiptoe or I take the stairs instead!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> TRUE!!!  I first thought I could just lift my feet and get it out of the grate, but WRONG!!!  As I got closer and closer to the end of the escalator, I was seriously panicking!!!  I am not someone who panics that easily, but I was so worried about the damage done to my shoes.  I ended up  taking my shoes off and pulled them with all my might with both hands and just about made it!!!  Thankfully, the heels did not get destroyed.  Just the heel taps WHEW!!!
> 
> People behind me were having a laugh.  VERY EMBARRASSING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, whenever I am on an escalator, I am on my tiptoe or I take the stairs instead!!!




This story never gets old


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> This story never gets old


I was dressed to the nines too ... even worse UGH!!!


----------



## MegsVC

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> TRUE!!!  I first thought I could just lift my feet and get it out of the grate, but WRONG!!!  As I got closer and closer to the end of the escalator, I was seriously panicking!!!  I am not someone who panics that easily, but I was so worried about the damage done to my shoes.  I ended up  taking my shoes off and pulled them with all my might with both hands and just about made it!!!  Thankfully, the heels did not get destroyed.  Just the heel taps WHEW!!!
> People behind me were having a laugh.  VERY EMBARRASSING !!!
> 
> Now, whenever I am on an escalator, I am on my tiptoe or I take the stairs instead!!!



LOL!! I shouldn't laugh, but this story is too funny! 
It was probably horrible at the time, but I hope you can look back and giggle now, since everyone escaped unscathed! (You and the shoes!)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MegsVC said:


> LOL!! I shouldn't laugh, but this story is too funny!
> It was probably horrible at the time, but I hope you can look back and giggle now, since everyone escaped unscathed! (You and the shoes!)


It is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You have talent taking beautiful pics!  They look great on you!  Congrats!!!





Christchrist said:


> Yummm. Great silhouette



Thanks CC and Helen!

Btw, just saw these heel guards...  Might be helpful on escalators next time. Don't know what's worse, wearing these or taking off the shoes!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> TRUE!!!  I first thought I could just lift my feet and get it out of the grate, but WRONG!!!  As I got closer and closer to the end of the escalator, I was seriously panicking!!!  I am not someone who panics that easily, but I was so worried about the damage done to my shoes.  I ended up  taking my shoes off and pulled them with all my might with both hands and just about made it!!!  Thankfully, the heels did not get destroyed.  Just the heel taps WHEW!!!
> 
> People behind me were having a laugh.  VERY EMBARRASSING !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, whenever I am on an escalator, I am on my tiptoe or I take the stairs instead!!!




Omg Helen, I was in the exact situation once in HK!!! It was so embarrassing I had to pull it with all my strength but luckily without taking my shoe off. It was the Elisa


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks CC and Helen!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, just saw these heel guards...  Might be helpful on escalators next time. Don't know what's worse, wearing these or taking off the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533772




Hahah this is kinda funny. I would use it next time at a outdoor wedding


----------



## hhl4vr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *SS14 So Kate in Patent Nude*
> 
> Just got these last night
> 
> View attachment 2532854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532855


 
Absolutely stunning on you-you have a great way with photos.


----------



## Hipployta

So...literally the day I did all that complaining I managed to buy the Aquamarine So Kate lol


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *SS14 So Kate in Patent Nude*
> 
> Just got these last night
> 
> View attachment 2532854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532855


oh lovely, which picture shows the truer colour?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hhl4vr said:


> Absolutely stunning on you-you have a great way with photos.



Thank you! haha I try to make things "presentable" 



Kayapo97 said:


> oh lovely, which picture shows the truer colour?



Thank you! I'd say the one in daylight (first pic). I took the 2nd pic the night before cuz I was anxious to open the parcel and try them on lol


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you! haha I try to make things "presentable"
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'd say the one in daylight (first pic). I took the 2nd pic the night before cuz I was anxious to open the parcel and try them on lol





Ah yes their is nothing like that rush of getting home and trying them on for the first time!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Ah yes their is nothing like that rush of getting home and trying them on for the first time!



everytime I'm like a kid opening presents lol
Then magic happens:


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> everytime I'm like a kid opening presents lol





And going into the shop like CL or Pucci is just like the sweet shop, my eyes don't know where to go and where to start!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> And going into the shop like CL or Pucci is just like the sweet shop, my eyes don't know where to go and where to start!



Yeah that's like stimuli overload and I feel a little ADD lol, I end up ooooh-ing, ahhh-ing, and can't stop touching all the display shoes


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> TRUE!!!  I first thought I could just lift my feet and get it out of the grate, but WRONG!!!  As I got closer and closer to the end of the escalator, I was seriously panicking!!!  I am not someone who panics that easily, but I was so worried about the damage done to my shoes.  I ended up  taking my shoes off and pulled them with all my might with both hands and just about made it!!!  Thankfully, the heels did not get destroyed.  Just the heel taps WHEW!!!
> People behind me were having a laugh.  VERY EMBARRASSING !!!
> 
> Now, whenever I am on an escalator, I am on my tiptoe or I take the stairs instead!!!



HoT .. Am I allowed to laugh only because I obviously can empathize with the experience! Terrifying! LOL  I left a bruise on DH's arm squeezing for dear life as I was tugging on my ankle with my free hand. OMG.. funny now that it's over! 

Oh.. and I should be more specific: I wasn't walking the full 4 hours. There was a dinner in there. But lots of walking to & from (MGM) and the tables. Oy!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Kayapo97 said:


> oh lovely, which picture shows the truer colour?




So gorgeous! Still debating if I want to purchase these or the Pigalle &#128556;


----------



## Christchrist

She's coming to momma. Woot


----------



## Nadin22

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479



These are amazing!  Congrats! Please post mod pics asap


----------



## juliana@

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479




Wow those are amazing! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

Thank you. Can't wait to get them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479



They'd be perfect for you CC! I can just see you rockin' them!


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> They'd be perfect for you CC! I can just see you rockin' them!




Thank you dear


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479



Oh yay! Where did you get these babies??


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479




Love them!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:


> Oh yay! Where did you get these babies??




Saks San Fransisco.  Tim in shoes ordered them from another store. He's pretty good


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Love them!!!




Me too!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

YAY! Just got another pair of So Kates


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> YAY! Just got another pair of So Kates


Which one which one!!!!


----------



## lalalisa

Hello Ladies, 

I just purchased the So Kate Beige Liege Embossed. I'm still waiting for the arrival and anxiously excited. I wanted to know if anyone who has them can tell me if the dark denim rubs off on the shoe?! Curious to know if it&#8217;s one of those wear at your own risk&#8230;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Which one which one!!!!



Just black patent - nothing fancy


----------



## teddyak

Christchrist said:


> She's coming to momma. Woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537479



Wow lucky you ! another great pair I let slipped out of my hand


----------



## Christchrist

teddyak said:


> Wow lucky you ! another great pair I let slipped out of my hand




Sucks when that happens.  I did they with metal nodo. I've never been the same


----------



## Hipployta




----------



## alyssaxnicole

Hipployta said:


>




They're so gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Scarlett1013

Hipployta said:


>




Love love love this color! Congrats!


----------



## teddyak

Hipployta said:


>



Nice!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just black patent - nothing fancy



Congrats honey. The simplest is the most elegant


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats honey. The simplest is the most elegant



Thank you!! The shoes still haven't shipped yet. I hope things are okay... Sometimes they tell me they have stuff in stock then a few days later, cancel my shipment


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you!! The shoes still haven't shipped yet. I hope things are okay... Sometimes they tell me they have stuff in stock then a few days later, cancel my shipment



Finger crossed for you! Was it online boutique US/CA?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Finger crossed for you! Was it online boutique US/CA?



Yup US Bergdorf


----------



## twosmallwonders

Hipployta said:


>




LOVE!!! Where where where did you find these!????


----------



## twosmallwonders

lalalisa said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just purchased the So Kate Beige Liege Embossed. I'm still waiting for the arrival and anxiously excited. I wanted to know if anyone who has them can tell me if the dark denim rubs off on the shoe?! Curious to know if its one of those wear at your own risk




I don't think so i have them and I doubt you'll have issues enjoy they are my new favorites!


----------



## Hipployta

alyssaxnicole said:


> They're so gorgeous! &#128525;



Thanks



Scarlett1013 said:


> Love love love this color! Congrats!



Thanks



teddyak said:


> Nice!!



Yup!



twosmallwonders said:


> LOVE!!! Where where where did you find these!????



Asia e-comm...last week


----------



## 3zizi

Hi ladies! my SA has a 39 So Kate in patent on hold for me!! but i don't know if it's the right size for me the only CL i own are the spiked pigalle 100 and they're size 37.5 please let me know if going up a full size and half is too much!Thanks much


----------



## Lmac1284

3zizi said:


> Hi ladies! my SA has a 39 So Kate in patent on hold for me!! but i don't know if it's the right size for me the only CL i own are the spiked pigalle 100 and they're size 37.5 please let me know if going up a full size and half is too much!Thanks much




I think they will be too big but I am not expert. I buy pigalles in a 36.5 so Kate's in a 37


----------



## 3zizi

Lmac1284 said:


> I think they will be too big but I am not expert. I buy pigalles in a 36.5 so Kate's in a 37




thanks, i think i'll just pass on the 39 one!! but i read in this thread that some ladies had to go a full size up!!


----------



## Lmac1284

3zizi said:


> thanks, i think i'll just pass on the 39 one!! but i read in this thread that some ladies had to go a full size up!!




Could be possibly my foot isn't very wide. The 37 is perfect. I have the bronze specchio in a 37.5 and I have quite a bit of slippage. It's still wearable but not as comfortable as the 37. I have the kid black, aquamarine patent, rogue noir, cork leige all in 37 and they are much more comfortable than the 37.5


----------



## katelovesshoes

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats honey. The simplest is the most elegant



I agree!Just got the black patent a couple of days ago and they are so sleek and gorgeous  Really hope yours are with you soon, maybe give them a call for an update. Will keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## katelovesshoes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Just black patent - nothing fancy


Meant to quote you too! Fingers crossed they are with you soon!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Omg have you guys seen 'youpi 120' ???? She's the peep toe sister of 'so kate' !!!

I am size 36.5 in so kate but went half size down with youpi to 36 - the most comfortable louboutin to date I have tried! I will be wearing them for my traditional engagement or one wedding function  so glad they are comfy!!!

P.s they come in silver glitter, satin bouquet, patent nude, patent black, patent peach called mango, pink suede I think.


----------



## Dynoprettypup

lalalisa said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just purchased the So Kate Beige Liege Embossed. I'm still waiting for the arrival and anxiously excited. I wanted to know if anyone who has them can tell me if the dark denim rubs off on the shoe?! Curious to know if its one of those wear at your own risk



I haven't had a problem with jeans but my SA did say if it rained or your jeans were wet then there likely would be transfer. I drove in my liege embosse so Kate's and it did go a little dark at the back from rubbing on the mat but I used a wipe and it came straight off only cos it was dirt but not dye


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

katelovesshoes said:


> Meant to quote you too! Fingers crossed they are with you soon!



Thanks Kate!!  They're finally shipped after like 2 weeks' delay! Hopefully I'll get them on Friday. Have a good evening!


----------



## twosmallwonders

3zizi said:


> Hi ladies! my SA has a 39 So Kate in patent on hold for me!! but i don't know if it's the right size for me the only CL i own are the spiked pigalle 100 and they're size 37.5 please let me know if going up a full size and half is too much!Thanks much




They will be way too big you probably need the same size as your pigalle


----------



## venusforu

Dynoprettypup said:


> Omg have you guys seen 'youpi 120' ???? She's the peep toe sister of 'so kate' !!!
> 
> I am size 36.5 in so kate but went half size down with youpi to 36 - the most comfortable louboutin to date I have tried! I will be wearing them for my traditional engagement or one wedding function  so glad they are comfy!!!
> 
> P.s they come in silver glitter, satin bouquet, patent nude, patent black, patent peach called mango, pink suede I think.
> 
> View attachment 2548723


That looks like a winner!!!! Can you please post modelling photos!!! I love this design and hope it is here to stay!!!


----------



## cuddles001

I think the Youpi looks great. Where did you get them? I asked at the 2 NY stores a few weeks ago, and they said they did not have them and probably not getting them. 

Any help would be great. Would love to get them.

Susan


----------



## katelovesshoes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Kate!!  They're finally shipped after like 2 weeks' delay! Hopefully I'll get them on Friday. Have a good evening!



Phew! I love waiting for new shoes (as long as you know they're definitely on their way!) Had similar worry with mine then they suddenly turned up and the boutique forgot to say they'd sent them. Was a nice surprise though! Hope they arrive tomorrow!


----------



## katelovesshoes

Dynoprettypup said:


> Omg have you guys seen 'youpi 120' ???? She's the peep toe sister of 'so kate' !!!
> 
> I am size 36.5 in so kate but went half size down with youpi to 36 - the most comfortable louboutin to date I have tried! I will be wearing them for my traditional engagement or one wedding function  so glad they are comfy!!!
> 
> P.s they come in silver glitter, satin bouquet, patent nude, patent black, patent peach called mango, pink suede I think.
> 
> View attachment 2548723



Need to stop reading here, those are way too tempting! Love the sound of the mango ones- there are some on eBay (US) and they look perfect for summer! Pink suede too sounds nice, wonder what shade?


----------



## Dynoprettypup

venusforu said:


> That looks like a winner!!!! Can you please post modelling photos!!! I love this design and hope it is here to stay!!!



Sure I'll take some snaps on the weekend and upload them for you. As far as i understand and after talking to SA's and customer service 'youpi' is a seasonal design so I don't think it's here to stay


----------



## Dynoprettypup

cuddles001 said:


> I think the Youpi looks great. Where did you get them? I asked at the 2 NY stores a few weeks ago, and they said they did not have them and probably not getting them.
> 
> Any help would be great. Would love to get them.
> 
> Susan



I was on interest/wait list since beginning of this year, as far as I am aware they are not even appearing on the website to purchase - select boutiques are receiving them. when I went to collect mine yesterday, they refused to sell to public as another lady asked about my shoes. I got mine from Selfridges London, I guess until they get through the wait list sales then they will probably release for normal sale.


----------



## Dynoprettypup

katelovesshoes said:


> Need to stop reading here, those are way too tempting! Love the sound of the mango ones- there are some on eBay (US) and they look perfect for summer! Pink suede too sounds nice, wonder what shade?



I know I try so hard not to browse christian louboutin on a daily basis, or visit the forum other wise its just disgusting lollll the pink suede is I think don't quote me on it 'cyclamen'


----------



## cuddles001

Dynoprettypup said:


> I was on interest/wait list since beginning of this year, as far as I am aware they are not even appearing on the website to purchase - select boutiques are receiving them. when I went to collect mine yesterday, they refused to sell to public as another lady asked about my shoes. I got mine from Selfridges London, I guess until they get through the wait list sales then they will probably release for normal sale.


Thanks, I will keep my hopes up!
Susan


----------



## bellamaria

Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!


----------



## bellamaria

Fixed rotated pics


----------



## venusforu

Dynoprettypup said:


> Sure I'll take some snaps on the weekend and upload them for you. As far as i understand and after talking to SA's and customer service 'youpi' is a seasonal design so I don't think it's here to stay


That's very disappointing news!


----------



## Chanieish

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!



Sooooo pretty! I love the so Kate heel but the toe is too pointy for me! This is perfect! Can you please comment on the comfort and sizing of the shoe? Thanks so much!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!



Congrats, they remind me of the Lady Claude from years ago. This is a more refined look though. Me LIKEY!!!


----------



## bellamaria

I took the same sizing as the So Kate. Didnt want it to be too small bc i was afraid of toe overhang.. haha
Theyre comfy with a good amount of room in front. I have wide feet, and they didnt pinch. Felt steady walking in them.. of course others msy feel differently.. depends if you're comfortsble walking in 4in heels.

Agree that they look a little like the Lady claude or the Flo, but i just LOVE the nice tapered heel on these!


----------



## bellamaria

.


----------



## Christchrist

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!




That's pretty


----------



## DebbiNC

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!



Now that is one sassy peep-toe shoe!


----------



## bougainvillier

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!



Congrats and amazing shoe! Mod shots please!


----------



## Scarlett1013

bellamaria said:


> Long time admirer of all your lovely So Kates! So Excited! Just wanted to share my new nude Youpis!




Those are beautiful! Congrats and enjoy them &#128522;


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies,
I've always thought I was a Pigalle kind of girl until the So Kate...
I looked at all your pics especially the mod ones (my fav) and I am smitten
I have 2 questions 
Are the so Kate permanent? If not are they still restocking them?
And I am a true french 39 but  Pigalle 38,5 (could have gone 38) should I go up 39 with so Kate?

I am obsessed with the suede ones!!!!!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## Chanieish

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I've always thought I was a Pigalle kind of girl until the So Kate...
> I looked at all your pics especially the mod ones (my fav) and I am smitten
> I have 2 questions
> Are the so Kate permanent? If not are they still restocking them?
> And I am a true french 39 but  Pigalle 38,5 (could have gone 38) should I go up 39 with so Kate?
> 
> I am obsessed with the suede ones!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you



With how popular they are and the influx of colors, I definitely think that the style will be part of the permanent line. 

As for sizing I'm assuming you are posting your piggy 120mm size. In my experience, I went up 0.5 from my piggy sizing. Good luck!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Chanieish said:


> With how popular they are and the influx of colors, I definitely think that the style will be part of the permanent line.
> 
> As for sizing I'm assuming you are posting your piggy 120mm size. In my experience, I went up 0.5 from my piggy sizing. Good luck!




Thank you very much I am excited!!!
Now on the quest.... &#65039;Unfortunatelly in Paris they won't make list or hold any pair or even call.... it's going to be interesting lol we'll see  


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## Chanieish

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you very much I am excited!!!
> Now on the quest.... &#65039;Unfortunatelly in Paris they won't make list or hold any pair or even call.... it's going to be interesting lol we'll see
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood



You are welcome! Best of luck!

Strange that they won't call you if they get a pair. Usually if you ask a SA for it and they are out of stock, they take down your number and CC info and as soon as they get one in your size they will charge and ship it to you.  This is true of even the popular styles. I got some of my Pigalles and Geos that way.


----------



## galadrielle

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you very much I am excited!!!
> Now on the quest.... &#65039;Unfortunatelly in Paris they won't make list or hold any pair or even call.... it's going to be interesting lol we'll see
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood


Paris boutiques don't even bother to answer the phone. My suggestion is that you ask Customer Care to locate an European boutique that has the style/size you want or they will receive it soon. Then call the respective boutiques and they will contact you once they receive the shoes. I know for sure Geneva and Rome will receive the So Kates, they do have waiting lists and the SAs are very nice. UK boutiques are a solution as well, great Customer Care, no supplementary taxes (only delivery) for European buyers. Good luck!


----------



## Chloehollywood

galadrielle said:


> Paris boutiques don't even bother to answer the phone. My suggestion is that you ask Customer Care to locate an European boutique that has the style/size you want or they will receive it soon. Then call the respective boutiques and they will contact you once they receive the shoes. I know for sure Geneva and Rome will receive the So Kates, they do have waiting lists and the SAs are very nice. UK boutiques are a solution as well, great Customer Care, no supplementary taxes (only delivery) for European buyers. Good luck!




Thank you very much for your help will definitely do that!! I am still in shock that Louboutin Paris don't do list or phone calls, I worked for Louis Vuitton and had my client book with list and I was fighting to get MY client what they wanted ;( looks like This isn't the Louboutin Policy in FRANCE lol but again thank you  


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another new pair


----------



## Christchrist

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another new pair
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554778




Pretty


----------



## SerillaK

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another new pair
> 
> View attachment 2554778



Very Nice


----------



## tinachkaa

I finally got my Corazon delivered yesterday to complete my patent leather So Kate collection. I'm in love. It's gonna be so hard to choose when it comes to outfit picking time lol
Thx 4 letting me share!


----------



## KarlBear

^Ooh beautiful pairs, perfect collection.


----------



## minxe

tinachkaa said:


> I finally got my Corazon delivered yesterday to complete my patent leather So Kate collection. I'm in love. It's gonna be so hard to choose when it comes to outfit picking time lol
> Thx 4 letting me share!



Your collection is so perfect! Beautiful AND versatile


----------



## Christchrist

tinachkaa said:


> I finally got my Corazon delivered yesterday to complete my patent leather So Kate collection. I'm in love. It's gonna be so hard to choose when it comes to outfit picking time lol
> Thx 4 letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2555350




Congrats. It's a great collection


----------



## stilly

tinachkaa said:


> I finally got my Corazon delivered yesterday to complete my patent leather So Kate collection. I'm in love. It's gonna be so hard to choose when it comes to outfit picking time lol
> Thx 4 letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2555350




I love them all!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## tinachkaa

Christchrist said:


> Congrats. It's a great collection



Thank you Christchrist! I feel like a proud mommy of triplets! Lol


----------



## tinachkaa

stilly said:


> I love them all!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you so much Stilly! I love them all so much I cant decide which is my favorite. Hopefully one day my collection can catch up to your gorgeous collection!


----------



## tinachkaa

KarlBear said:


> ^Ooh beautiful pairs, perfect collection.



Thank you karlbear! I am glad you like them! Still working on the collection though, but its a start


----------



## tinachkaa

minxe said:


> Your collection is so perfect! Beautiful AND versatile



Thanks so much minxe! I definitely made an effort to have options lol. plus I just love the kates!!


----------



## pearyfooa

So after getting the Pigalle 100mm in black patent I was content but thanks to you guys I realized that they were in fact the newer cut, and they lost their appeal to me so I never wore them out. The older Pigalle and So Kate are the only two Louboutins I really adore. I love pointy shoes and find these to be so sexy, sleek and stream line. I knew the newer Pigalle was completely out of the picture for me so I wait-listed for the SKs.  I finally got the the call that the SKs in Nude just shipped in, I was a bit unsure about getting them in Nude, but I thought to myself that maybe it'll grow on me. So here they are 





So when I finally opened the box at home I did a little happy dance and sang to myself JLo's Louboutin song, but that happiness faded when I tried walking in them. I couldn't believe how an extra 20mm could hurt so much. I read on here that many find the Pigalle and So Kate 120mm are hard to walk in, but it literally felt like I had to relearn how to walk in heels.  I have sky high heels but they all have platforms, these are going to be a learning experience. 

The shoe did fit perfectly, thankfully I have small narrow feet so there wasn't any foot spillage but I did find the 36.5 a little loose compared to when I tried the a size 36 Glacier So Kate that were a snug fit. Upon hearing that the patents do stretch quite a bit, should I keep these and wait for a 36 in black patent and return these for those?


----------



## Nadin22

Congrats,  the nude SK are so beautiful and sexy! What size do you usually wear? I'm also thinking of buying a pair of SK...



pearyfooa said:


> So after getting the Pigalle 100mm in black patent I was content but thanks to you guys I realized that they were in fact the newer cut, and they lost their appeal to me so I never wore them out. The older Pigalle and So Kate are the only two Louboutins I really adore. I love pointy shoes and find these to be so sexy, sleek and stream line. I knew the newer Pigalle was completely out of the picture for me so I wait-listed for the SKs.  I finally got the the call that the SKs in Nude just shipped in, I was a bit unsure about getting them in Nude, but I thought to myself that maybe it'll grow on me. So here they are
> View attachment 2555922
> 
> View attachment 2555923
> 
> 
> So when I finally opened the box at home I did a little happy dance and sang to myself JLo's Louboutin song, but that happiness faded when I tried walking in them. I couldn't believe how an extra 20mm could hurt so much. I read on here that many find the Pigalle and So Kate 120mm are hard to walk in, but it literally felt like I had to relearn how to walk in heels.  I have sky high heels but they all have platforms, these are going to be a learning experience.
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe did fit perfectly, thankfully I have small narrow feet so there wasn't any foot spillage but I did find the 36.5 a little loose compared to when I tried the a size 36 Glacier So Kate that were a snug fit. Upon hearing that the patents do stretch quite a bit, should I keep these and wait for a 36 in black patent and return these for those?


----------



## Pebblerock

pearyfooa said:


> So after getting the Pigalle 100mm in black patent I was content but thanks to you guys I realized that they were in fact the newer cut, and they lost their appeal to me so I never wore them out. The older Pigalle and So Kate are the only two Louboutins I really adore. I love pointy shoes and find these to be so sexy, sleek and stream line. I knew the newer Pigalle was completely out of the picture for me so I wait-listed for the SKs.  I finally got the the call that the SKs in Nude just shipped in, I was a bit unsure about getting them in Nude, but I thought to myself that maybe it'll grow on me. So here they are
> View attachment 2555922
> 
> View attachment 2555923
> 
> 
> So when I finally opened the box at home I did a little happy dance and sang to myself JLo's Louboutin song, but that happiness faded when I tried walking in them. I couldn't believe how an extra 20mm could hurt so much. I read on here that many find the Pigalle and So Kate 120mm are hard to walk in, but it literally felt like I had to relearn how to walk in heels.  I have sky high heels but they all have platforms, these are going to be a learning experience.
> 
> The shoe did fit perfectly, thankfully I have small narrow feet so there wasn't any foot spillage but I did find the 36.5 a little loose compared to when I tried the a size 36 Glacier So Kate that were a snug fit. Upon hearing that the patents do stretch quite a bit, should I keep these and wait for a 36 in black patent and return these for those?


I am tts 36.5 in us size. I wear a 36 in so Kate's. Although they are snugged, the 36.5 causes slippage and for myself personally I don't like the slippage especially for the heel height. I think in the end it's all up to preference. 36.5 is more comfy but not a perfect fit for me. Patent does tend to stretch overtime also.


----------



## shoegal1974

Hi!  I just received my SO Kate's in the Liege Embosse nude color.  I LOVE THEM so much but they are so painful!!!! IT's not the pitch, but the inside part of my foot the toe in the front.  Has anyone had this problem as well?  Do they stretch?  I hate to return them because they were impossible to find!


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Does anybody know anything about a blush pair of So Kate's in kid leather being released?


----------



## nolegirl01

Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!


----------



## hhl4vr

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!


 
Congrats on your first pair.  They look great on you.


----------



## Scarlett1013

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!




Congrats!!! You look fabulous in them! &#128522;


----------



## bougainvillier

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!



Congrats, Such a classic and sexy pair! You look great in them


----------



## ReeseVuitton

ReeseVuitton said:


> Does anybody know anything about a blush pair of So Kate's in kid leather being released?



Update: does anybody know anything about So kate being released in the nudes collection in the next few weeks?


----------



## txshoelover

Hi Ladies and Gents! I am new to the forum and just ordered my first pair of CL! I always wanted the Pigalles but it has been a pain to find them but when I saw the So Kate Black Patent I fell in love! I ordered the So kate black patent in Size 38 after reading on this forum that I should size a half size down from my normal CL TTS. However, I was afraid that they wouldn't fit so on a whim and after stalking the Neiman Marcus website I saw that the Pigalle 120 Black Patent was instock as well so I ordered those too in a size 39 just in case the So Kate don't fit! I can only keep one and I have my fingers crossed that the So kate will fit! I've heard that the Pigalle fit has changed a bit so I am concerned. Either way I will have a bright shiny pair of CL's in the next few days! Did you guys have any issues with the fit. Is it true to order a half size down or half size up?


----------



## nolegirl01

Thank you ladies for the kind words!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

txshoelover said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents! I am new to the forum and just ordered my first pair of CL! I always wanted the Pigalles but it has been a pain to find them but when I saw the So Kate Black Patent I fell in love! I ordered the So kate black patent in Size 38 after reading on this forum that I should size a half size down from my normal CL TTS. However, I was afraid that they wouldn't fit so on a whim and after stalking the Neiman Marcus website I saw that the Pigalle 120 Black Patent was instock as well so I ordered those too in a size 39 just in case the So Kate don't fit! I can only keep one and I have my fingers crossed that the So kate will fit! I've heard that the Pigalle fit has changed a bit so I am concerned. Either way I will have a bright shiny pair of CL's in the next few days! Did you guys have any issues with the fit. Is it true to order a half size down or half size up?




I went down a full size and they are snug but they fit and they will stretch so I know they will not have the slippage issue.


----------



## Scarlett1013

twosmallwonders said:


> I went down a full size and they are snug but they fit and they will stretch so I know they will not have the slippage issue.




I took 1/2 size down from my normal CL size in the So Kate's and they are perfect. I took 1/2 up in the new pigalle.


----------



## stilly

nolegirl01 said:


> Finally got this pretty lady, my first pair of CL's!!! Black Patent So Kate!!! So excited!





They're gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## mojo92

Hi ladies!! I needed some opinions-I purchased a pair of So Kates in the gorgeous aquamarine Watersnake Nubuck. I'm facing an issue, however-they are beautiful but they seem SO DELICATE! They seem even more delicate than suede which I usually avoid-does anyone have info on whether or not this skin is that delicate, and if so, what products could be used to treat them? I generally stay away from suedes and specchios, unless it's an UHG pair, so I'm not even sure I'll be keeping these...any info would be appreciated, especially if anyone here has worn theirs and can let me know how they wear!


----------



## txshoelover

Thanks Ladies for the info! I am encouraged now that one of two will fit. We have a CL Boutique in my town but I am just too busy to get there to actually try on the shoes. A couple of years ago I was going to buy the Pigalle and I remember them being so small in my actual European size (38) that I had to go up a full size. I didn't buy them then and now I regret it because I've heard that he has changed the structure of the shoe. 

I hope that the So Kate fits and I just hate the Pigalle because if I end up liking both I may end up divorced because my husband would kill me if he knew I spent that kind of money on a pair of shoes let alone two pairs of shoes!


----------



## mishybelle

Are the floral bouquet So Kate still available?? Are they only available at certain boutiques? I can't find them online  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## nolegirl01

mishybelle said:


> Are the floral bouquet So Kate still available?? Are they only available at certain boutiques? I can't find them online  They are gorgeous!!!



I'm trying to find them too and can't find them anywhere!! anyone know where we can get a pair of the floral satin bouquet? I'm a size 36.5! Thanks!


----------



## Hipployta

mishybelle said:


> Are the floral bouquet So Kate still available?? Are they only available at certain boutiques? I can't find them online  They are gorgeous!!!





nolegirl01 said:


> I'm trying to find them too and can't find them anywhere!! anyone know where we can get a pair of the floral satin bouquet? I'm a size 36.5! Thanks!



I got mine from Vegas I think.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

I'm so excited. I'm going to be getting the So Kate's in nude kid is the next few days. I ordered two pairs of the number 1 so I can have a nude, and I'm going to dye a pair Barbie pink for summer. 






Photo credit to @amandadannahy1.


----------



## Entice

How long are you ladies lasting in the So Kates? I have the patent ones and so far I can wear them for 1 hrs (standing and walking).


----------



## grtlegs

I too can last about an hour of full standing or walking(can't really walk far)...


----------



## grtlegs

But, the do look fantastic!!!!!.....guess that's what it's all about....


----------



## Entice

grtlegs said:


> I too can last about an hour of full standing or walking(can't really walk far)...




Thanks for responding! These are my first pair of "brutal" CLs (I have Biancas and Rolando) and I'm used to having an almond toe and platform..I was beginning to question if I got the wrong size. I guess these really aren't dancing shoes, lol.


----------



## grtlegs

Dancing!!!!.....Im happy I can walk with some degree of grace.....so that I don't look like I have cerebral palsy.....which is how I look like when I walk with Pigalle 120's...hehe....


----------



## Entice

grtlegs said:


> Dancing!!!!.....Im happy I can walk with some degree of grace.....so that I don't look like I have cerebral palsy.....which is how I look like when I walk with Pigalle 120's...hehe....




Lol I know what you mean. I practice my walk and cook every day in them. I just got my knees to relax in them.


----------



## Scarlett1013

ReeseVuitton said:


> I'm so excited. I'm going to be getting the So Kate's in nude kid is the next few days. I ordered two pairs of the number 1 so I can have a nude, and I'm going to dye a pair Barbie pink for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to @amandadannahy1.




Nude kid? Wow! I didn't know they made the nudes in kid. Where ever did you find them? Congrats!


----------



## dia

Got the suede ones , took them out for a spin today , they are impossible to walk in , absolute torture bad bad bad . Most certainly the worst CL I own in terms of construction  , at least for my feet . Congrats to all of you who find them bearable because they truly are gorgeous !!


----------



## Hipployta

Hmm I had mine on for 5 hours recently...I flew in them too


----------



## Entice

Hipployta said:


> Hmm I had mine on for 5 hours recently...I flew in them too




Wow that's impressive, Do you have the patent pair? Did you get TTS and how was your first time wearing them out?


----------



## Hipployta

Entice said:


> Wow that's impressive, Do you have the patent pair? Did you get TTS and how was your first time wearing them out?



That was in the patent pair.  I have black patent, aquamarine patent, python graffiti multicolor, glacier glitter, and satin floral bouquet. 

First time wearing them...I don't recall anything negative.  Caveat that I wear tights with my shoes because it's very cold here.


----------



## shoegal1974

I think I may have to return my SO KATE's cork ones today bc they just hurt too much.  I'm hoping the CL store has something similar just not as painful!  Any recommendations????


----------



## galadrielle

shoegal1974 said:


> I think I may have to return my SO KATE's cork ones today bc they just hurt too much.  I'm hoping the CL store has something similar just not as painful!  Any recommendations????


If the So Kates will be unbearable, I will get the Corneilles. They are beautiful & comfy.


----------



## Kenyanqn

shoegal1974 said:


> I think I may have to return my SO KATE's cork ones today bc they just hurt too much.  I'm hoping the CL store has something similar just not as painful!  Any recommendations????




Try the décolleté 554. And it comes in the cork as well. It's pretty similar to the SoKate but it's 100mm


----------



## shaggy360

ReeseVuitton said:


> I'm so excited. I'm going to be getting the So Kate's in nude kid is the next few days. I ordered two pairs of the number 1 so I can have a nude, and I'm going to dye a pair Barbie pink for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to @amandadannahy1.



WOW!!! Where ever did you find those in nude kid??


----------



## txshoelover

Just got my shipments of the So Kate Black Patent and the Pigalle 120 Black Patent and I love the So kate but I cannot walk in it. The shape is reminiscent of the old Pigalle. I may keep the Pigalle and return the So Kate. I got the So Kate in 38 and I feel like I could use a bit more room. The shoe fits but my toes are definetly not happy! I actually like the Pigalle because they are a little more stable. Anyone else feel that way? I can only keep one pair. Pics to follow soon!


----------



## Winterfell

txshoelover said:


> Just got my shipments of the So Kate Black Patent and the Pigalle 120 Black Patent and I love the So kate but I cannot walk in it. The shape is reminiscent of the old Pigalle. I may keep the Pigalle and return the So Kate. I got the So Kate in 38 and I feel like I could use a bit more room. The shoe fits but my toes are definetly not happy! I actually like the Pigalle because they are a little more stable. Anyone else feel that way? I can only keep one pair. Pics to follow soon!



Keep the ones which are the least uncomfortable that would be my advice! Sore feet make you feel miserable no matter how good the shoes look.


----------



## galadrielle

txshoelover said:


> Just got my shipments of the So Kate Black Patent and the Pigalle 120 Black Patent and I love the So kate but I cannot walk in it. The shape is reminiscent of the old Pigalle. I may keep the Pigalle and return the So Kate. I got the So Kate in 38 and I feel like I could use a bit more room. The shoe fits but my toes are definetly not happy! I actually like the Pigalle because they are a little more stable. Anyone else feel that way? I can only keep one pair. Pics to follow soon!


I agree with Winterfell, it's not worth keeping shoes you can't walk in. However, I suggest you may want to think twice before sending back the So Kates, as they are hard to find. Patent leather stretches, you just have break them in and they will mould onto your feet (great tips here on TPF in the Pigalle 120 thread). If they are looser out of the box, you'll have heel slippage in no time.  Aesthetically, So Kate are definitely nicer than the new Pigalle 120, IMO, try and see if you can practice walking in them. If you still find them impossible, keep the ones you can actually wear and enjoy.


----------



## Entice

So today I wore mine for three hours straight. Walked around, lounged on my sofa..

It's getting much better..


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My latest So Kate Ayers


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My So Kate Collection in order of purchase. Grenadine Glitter, Black Leather Kid, Corazon, Silver Leather Kid, Ayers


----------



## txshoelover

So Kate 120 MM Black Patent Available on Neiman Marcus website for Pre-order 8/29/2014 Delivery!


----------



## Pebblerock

Mrs. MFH said:


> My So Kate Collection in order of purchase. Grenadine Glitter, Black Leather Kid, Corazon, Silver Leather Kid, Ayers
> View attachment 2564374


Very nice collection!!! Love them all!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> My latest So Kate Ayers
> View attachment 2564331
> View attachment 2564333
> View attachment 2564334
> View attachment 2564335
> View attachment 2564336
> View attachment 2564341




Hey there!  How are you????  Very pretty...looking good.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> Hey there!  How are you????  Very pretty...looking good.




Hey I'm good, thanks. (Sent u an email)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pebblerock said:


> Very nice collection!!! Love them all!!!




Thank you, only looking for one last pair.


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hey I'm good, thanks. (Sent u an email)




(Thumbs up)


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thank you, only looking for one last pair.




Is it a surprise?  I have wanted a denim pair for a while but I need something like the Ron Ron or very prive in denim.  If it's the Pigalle style or similar it'd have to be 100, but even then I'm not sure I could do it!  Denim is hardly ever on eBay and I don't check it or the other sites enough to keep up when something pops up.  Oh well, denim will probably remain on my list of shoes he'd remake!


----------



## piupa

Mrs. MFH said:


> My So Kate Collection in order of purchase. Grenadine Glitter, Black Leather Kid, Corazon, Silver Leather Kid, Ayers
> View attachment 2564374





woooowww!! 
what a lovely collection!


----------



## Chloehollywood

I can't find the suede So Kate in EU frustrated) but I enjoy seeing your mod pics.
If anyone find some black suede So Kate in 38,5 or 39 in EU I would loveeee to know....  


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## twosmallwonders

txshoelover said:


> Just got my shipments of the So Kate Black Patent and the Pigalle 120 Black Patent and I love the So kate but I cannot walk in it. The shape is reminiscent of the old Pigalle. I may keep the Pigalle and return the So Kate. I got the So Kate in 38 and I feel like I could use a bit more room. The shoe fits but my toes are definetly not happy! I actually like the Pigalle because they are a little more stable. Anyone else feel that way? I can only keep one pair. Pics to follow soon!




It sounds like its probably a good fit actually they will be a bit uncomfortable until you break them in patent stretches out quite a bit and they will probably end up fitting you perfect. My pigalle 120 patent fit me comfortably when I got them and now they are huge and my foot slips it's so annoying.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

If I wear a 39 in nappa spike Pigalle's, and a 39.5 in patent Pigalle's, should I get the kid so Kate's in a 39 or 39.5?


----------



## Picard

Mrs. MFH said:


> My So Kate Collection in order of purchase. Grenadine Glitter, Black Leather Kid, Corazon, Silver Leather Kid, Ayers
> View attachment 2564374



Wooow what a collection!! Love it!


----------



## Mariqueen

Pebblerock said:


> I am tts 36.5 in us size. I wear a 36 in so Kate's. Although they are snugged, the 36.5 causes slippage and for myself personally I don't like the slippage especially for the heel height. I think in the end it's all up to preference. 36.5 is more comfy but not a perfect fit for me. Patent does tend to stretch overtime also.



Same here, I am a 36.5, but when I tried on the So Kate in that size they were way too big. I had to go down to a 36.


----------



## twosmallwonders

my current favorites cork embossed SK  they literally go with every single outfit in my closet!


----------



## dia

Chloehollywood said:


> I can't find the suede So Kate in EU frustrated) but I enjoy seeing your mod pics.
> If anyone find some black suede So Kate in 38,5 or 39 in EU I would loveeee to know....
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood




Got them at Harrods 2 weeks ago in 38.5


----------



## Chloehollywood

dia said:


> Got them at Harrods 2 weeks ago in 38.5




Bouh!!! So envious, I called them and they don't ship to France lol...Style looking...


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## slinky_girl

I picked up the So Kate's in patent nude in a 39 and they fit perfectly.  However, I know how off the sizing is with the Pigalles.  I have the Patent Studded Pigalles in a 38.5 and probably could've gone done a half size now.  I don't wear them daily or even weekly so the they haven't 'permanently' stretched.  I honestly don't know how I would have been gotten my foot into a 38 if I would have gotten that size.

Anyway, I've been doing reading online and since the So Kate really hasn't been out that long and so hard to come by the amount of sizing info is still pretty sparse.

Does anyone have experience with the So Kate's stretching out like the Pigalles?  I'm curious if I should've gotten the 38.5 or even gone down to a 38?  I don't plan on wearing daily or weekly but also want them to fit.  

I know how hard the Pigalles are to walk in especially when the heel gets loose.  Any So Kate guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## twosmallwonders

slinky_girl said:


> I picked up the So Kate's in patent nude in a 39 and they fit perfectly.  However, I know how off the sizing is with the Pigalles.  I have the Patent Studded Pigalles in a 38.5 and probably could've gone done a half size now.  I don't wear them daily or even weekly so the they haven't 'permanently' stretched.  I honestly don't know how I would have been gotten my foot into a 38 if I would have gotten that size.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've been doing reading online and since the So Kate really hasn't been out that long and so hard to come by the amount of sizing info is still pretty sparse.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the So Kate's stretching out like the Pigalles?  I'm curious if I should've gotten the 38.5 or even gone down to a 38?  I don't plan on wearing daily or weekly but also want them to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how hard the Pigalles are to walk in especially when the heel gets loose.  Any So Kate guidance would be appreciated.




I think the material is going to stretch the same as the pigalle in the 120 pitch


----------



## Spaceflocke

This is called a "So Kate sock trick".... had to laugh at myself - doing ironing like this 

I don't want my shoes to get longer or bigger at the back - so I cut a pair of thick socks in the middle and overlocked the edges....  and it helps to make them wider in the front. But only the girls in here will understand - nobody else  LOL


----------



## slinky_girl

Spaceflocke said:


> This is called a "So Kate sock trick".... had to laugh at myself - doing ironing like this
> 
> I don't want my shoes to get longer or bigger at the back - so I cut a pair of thick socks in the middle and overlocked the edges....  and it helps to make them wider in the front. But only the girls in here will understand - nobody else  LOL


You do this to help make them wider in the front? or more snug? Sorry I'm not following.


----------



## Spaceflocke

slinky_girl said:


> You do this to help make them wider in the front? or more snug? Sorry I'm not following.



to make them wider


----------



## Chloehollywood

Spaceflocke said:


> This is called a "So Kate sock trick".... had to laugh at myself - doing ironing like this
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my shoes to get longer or bigger at the back - so I cut a pair of thick socks in the middle and overlocked the edges....  and it helps to make them wider in the front. But only the girls in here will understand - nobody else  LOL



Ahah so funny great idea if one day I can find a pair of so Kate I will &#65039;definitely do that  



Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## slinky_girl

slinky_girl said:


> You do this to help make them wider in the front? or more snug? Sorry I'm not following.


Haha great. I didn't see the photo the first time.  My concern with making them too wide in the front is that I will end up with heel slippage.


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2568650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current favorites cork embossed SK  they literally go with every single outfit in my closet!




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## galadrielle

Spaceflocke said:


> This is called a "So Kate sock trick".... had to laugh at myself - doing ironing like this
> 
> I don't want my shoes to get longer or bigger at the back - so I cut a pair of thick socks in the middle and overlocked the edges....  and it helps to make them wider in the front. But only the girls in here will understand - nobody else  LOL


 funny but efficient! what size did you take ?


----------



## Spaceflocke

I took 38,5 same as my Pigalle 120 size - my tts is 39 -


----------



## galadrielle

Spaceflocke said:


> I took 38,5 same as my Pigalle 120 size - my tts is 39 -


I ordered mine TTS (that is my normal TTS, not my Louboutin TTS), I tried on a pair of So Kates in python, same size as my old Pigalles, and they were very tight. They haven't arrived yet, I'm anxiously hoping I won't get heel slippage


----------



## Spaceflocke

galadrielle said:


> I ordered mine TTS (that is my normal TTS, not my Louboutin TTS), I tried on a pair of So Kates in python, same size as my old Pigalles, and they were very tight. They haven't arrived yet, I'm anxiously hoping I won't get heel slippage


38,5 is my normal TTS ... they are very tight but good - no heel slippage 
and I can wear them with tights


----------



## galadrielle

Spaceflocke said:


> 38,5 is my normal TTS ... they are very tight but good - no heel slippage
> and I can wear them with tights


Ok, thank you!  I took them in 38, my normal European size. I hope they fit..:wondering


----------



## pet8899

Why are these shoes so sexy? I know they make you look taller and slimmer, but they also are daring, edgy, dangerous?


----------



## galadrielle

Ladies, I received my nude So Kates today and my joy was a bit shadowed by a weird problem: the right shoe is very tight, while the left is looser, and even has a (very) small gap at the back. Is this normal or the shoes are not ok? Has anybody else encountered this problem?
I know that our feet are not perfectly equal, but I haven't been so aware of this until now.


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Just gorgeous!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## galadrielle

.


----------



## Rajneesh

ReeseVuitton said:


> I'm so excited. I'm going to be getting the So Kate's in nude kid is the next few days. I ordered two pairs of the number 1 so I can have a nude, and I'm going to dye a pair Barbie pink for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to @amandadannahy1.


Hey girl, what a fabulous idea! I've never thought of dying shoes?! Please, Please tell me more! Can you dye patent or just smooth leather? Do you have any pics of past CL you've dyed? Thanks!


----------



## gee_gee

Spaceflocke said:


> This is called a "So Kate sock trick".... had to laugh at myself - doing ironing like this
> 
> I don't want my shoes to get longer or bigger at the back - so I cut a pair of thick socks in the middle and overlocked the edges....  and it helps to make them wider in the front. But only the girls in here will understand - nobody else  LOL


Lol!!! I'm going to try this tonight!! I wore my so kates once and they were so painful  Haven't dared to go out in them again!! Hope this works!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Good luck


----------



## 3zizi

Hi, anyone can help locate a black patent So Kate in size 38 pleaaase


----------



## Dorudon

3zizi said:


> Hi, anyone can help locate a black patent So Kate in size 38 pleaaase


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-cn/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=so+kate&_requestid=111029


----------



## Hipployta

These technically go here too...they were horrid on me so I mailed them back to Robertson today. I'm going to try the Door Knock 120 (black/silver hardware) next


----------



## Entice

galadrielle said:


> Ladies, I received my nude So Kates today and my joy was a bit shadowed by a weird problem: the right shoe is very tight, while the left is looser, and even has a (very) small gap at the back. Is this normal or the shoes are not ok? Has anybody else encountered this problem?
> I know that our feet are not perfectly equal, but I haven't been so aware of this until now.




The same thing happened to me and I've never even realized that my right foot is bigger since I've never had shoe issues. Now my left shoe isn't loose in the back but it's way more comfortable than my right foot.

I ended purchasing a high heel shoe stretcher and it's been working on cranking open that toe box. I can walk/ stand in them for an hour. Sitting/standing time is 3 hrs max. I haven't worn them out yet, this is all from wearing them at home.


----------



## galadrielle

Entice said:


> The same thing happened to me and I've never even realized that my right foot is bigger since I've never had shoe issues. Now my left shoe isn't loose in the back but it's way more comfortable than my right foot.
> 
> I ended purchasing a high heel shoe stretcher and it's been working on cranking open that toe box. I can walk/ stand in them for an hour. Sitting/standing time is 3 hrs max. I haven't worn them out yet, this is all from wearing them at home.


Thank you for your input!  It seems that it depends on the time of the day I put them on, now the gap has disappeared and both shoes are very tight. Sure, they will stretch.
After a moment of panic (I managed to make a huge fool of myself by calling the boutique and asking if it is possible that the shoes are mismatched by 1/2 size..so ashamed:shame::shame: ) I tried on all my high heels (including my other 2 Louboutins) and I realized that the situation is the same with all of them - right foot 2 mm bigger than the left


----------



## Nolia

I'm dying to see mod pics of the nude Youpi!!


----------



## shoegal1974

Entice said:


> The same thing happened to me and I've never even realized that my right foot is bigger since I've never had shoe issues. Now my left shoe isn't loose in the back but it's way more comfortable than my right foot.
> 
> I ended purchasing a high heel shoe stretcher and it's been working on cranking open that toe box. I can walk/ stand in them for an hour. Sitting/standing time is 3 hrs max. I haven't worn them out yet, this is all from wearing them at home.


I had trouble with the tightness of the SO KATE. I went to LOUBOUTIN on Madison, where I bought them, and the salesgirl who was super nice, suggested that the incline was so high that was my problem.  So, I exchange my SO KATE liege embosse for the DECOLETTE liege embosse.  She told me the decolette is the mini version of the SO KATE.  And I went down a size as well.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Rajneesh said:


> Hey girl, what a fabulous idea! I've never thought of dying shoes?! Please, Please tell me more! Can you dye patent or just smooth leather? Do you have any pics of past CL you've dyed? Thanks!



Thanks. I think it saves money on having to get things custom made if you're creative. I've found that dyeing leather is a lot like how sneaker heads customize their shoes, so I have gotten a lot of advice from them. 


*To replicate the SK Aquamarine's, I'm working on painting a pair of blush No1 So Kate's using Angelus colors South Beach, Green, and High Gloss White, then finishing them off with a high gloss finisher to replicate the patent finish. 

The video I learned to paint kid leather from:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzI5IyAuJoE



*For my second pair, I'm debating between painting my So Kate's, or a junk pair of patent Pigalle's for the Barbie Pink pair I want.


The video I learned to paint patent leather from:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAc5reqjtDo
(Painting the patent leather starts at 5:55)

For Barbie pink, I'm using Angelus colors Petal Pink, Red, and High Gloss White, and the color should look like this:






I'm working on getting a few more pairs because I want a pair of white  Pigalle's, and Fire Red patent SK's. 

Here are paint colors: 
http://angelusshoepolish.com/collections/paint?page=1

I will upload the finished products in the Custom thread.


----------



## Lmac1284

shoegal1974 said:


> I think I may have to return my SO KATE's cork ones today bc they just hurt too much.  I'm hoping the CL store has something similar just not as painful!  Any recommendations????




This could be all in my head but I swear my cork so Kate's feel higher than my others


----------



## Rajneesh

ReeseVuitton said:


> Thanks. I think it saves money on having to get things custom made if you're creative. I've found that dyeing leather is a lot like how sneaker heads customize their shoes, so I have gotten a lot of advice from them.
> 
> 
> *To replicate the SK Aquamarine's, I'm working on painting a pair of blush No1 So Kate's using Angelus colors South Beach, Green, and High Gloss White, then finishing them off with a high gloss finisher to replicate the patent finish.
> 
> The video I learned to paint kid leather from:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzI5IyAuJoE
> 
> 
> 
> *For my second pair, I'm debating between painting my So Kate's, or a junk pair of patent Pigalle's for the Barbie Pink pair I want.
> 
> 
> The video I learned to paint patent leather from:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAc5reqjtDo
> (Painting the patent leather starts at 5:55)
> 
> For Barbie pink, I'm using Angelus colors Petal Pink, Red, and High Gloss White, and the color should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on getting a few more pairs because I want a pair of white  Pigalle's, and Fire Red patent SK's.
> 
> Here are paint colors:
> http://angelusshoepolish.com/collections/paint?page=1
> 
> I will upload the finished products in the Custom thread.


OMGosh, thank you for replying to me! This is so cool! I love your creativity! I noticed Barneys had some so kate white booties available in my size and I was thinking of getting a few pairs to dye different colors.....You give me hope!!!! I'm thinking barbie pink as well, and maybe a raspberry or teal color !


----------



## shoegal1974

Lmac1284 said:


> This could be all in my head but I swear my cork so Kate's feel higher than my others


I returned my cork SO KATE's and got the cork Decolette.  Much better!!!!!!!


----------



## Lmac1284

shoegal1974 said:


> I returned my cork SO KATE's and got the cork Decolette.  Much better!!!!!!!




Decollette a are definitely more comfortable but I love a very high heel. It's actually I've bought all of my so Kate's in a 37 but I should have bought the same size as my pigalle size which is a 36.5 for a couple of them


----------



## bellamaria

Sorry for the delay... the weather in NYC has been so crazy.. finally got to wear the Youpi(s) out..! Definately could not stay in these all day.. More like a few hours with sitting in between...


----------



## shaggy360

So Kates are now up for sale as "New Arrivals" on the US CL site in all the nude colors!! "Lea", "Nats", "Maya", "Safki", and "Ada"!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shaggy360 said:


> So Kates are now up for sale as "New Arrivals" on the US CL site in all the nude colors!! "Lea", "Nats", "Maya", "Safki", and "Ada"!




Already sold out  only the darkest one "Ada" is available).


----------



## Christchrist

I'm so trying to be good


----------



## Hipployta

I love that he is doing a range of nudes...I might have to try the Ada 

Anywho I got Door Knock 120 from Madison this week


----------



## Itscici

When I wear So Kate, I always wobble and go through my ankle.. Does anyone else have this problem?? Ive searched crazy for them and it would be a shame if I have to sell them


----------



## galadrielle

Itscici said:


> When I wear So Kate, I always wobble and go through my ankle.. Does anyone else have this problem?? Ive searched crazy for them and it would be a shame if I have to sell them


My suggestion is try to learn walking in them  I've done the same with my Pigalle 120s, I basically learned to walk in no platform 12 cm heels. It takes some practice, but it's so worth it! Good luck !


----------



## KarlBear

Don't give up, wear it at home for sometime and you'll be fine!!


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah, I made the mistake of wearing my So Kates out on it's maiden voyage on my birthday this year.....BIG MISTAKE...Look like I had Cerebral Palsy....was a laughing stock, well sort of......Since that day, I have done lots of practicing at home, in my yard, etc, now look almost normal when wearing......it takes some time for some of us.....as a side benefit, I look kind of OK now wearing my Pigalle 120's as well...


----------



## NANI1972

shoegal1974 said:


> I returned my cork SO KATE's and got the cork Decolette.  Much better!!!!!!!



Do you have any pics of the cork Decolette?! Is this the embossed one?


----------



## Itscici

Thanks for the advice girls!!


----------



## Lmac1284

grtlegs said:


> Yeah, I made the mistake of wearing my So Kates out on it's maiden voyage on my birthday this year.....BIG MISTAKE...Look like I had Cerebral Palsy....was a laughing stock, well sort of......Since that day, I have done lots of practicing at home, in my yard, etc, now look almost normal when wearing......it takes some time for some of us.....as a side benefit, I look kind of OK now wearing my Pigalle 120's as well...





Lol this is me I haven't worn any of mine out of the house. I look like I am in pain


----------



## HotRedBag

These are just fabulous!!


----------



## gquinn

shaggy360 said:


> So Kates are now up for sale as "New Arrivals" on the US CL site in all the nude colors!! "Lea", "Nats", "Maya", "Safki", and "Ada"!


I was lucky to get 2 pairs in different colors but when I saw another color pop up with my size, I ordered them also and they cancelled my second order!!

I called them and they advised that I was "flagged" because they don't let people order the same style in such a short period of time.

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm super disappointed as So Kates are so hard to come by as it is and they always sell-out immediately.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

gquinn said:


> I was lucky to get 2 pairs in different colors but when I saw another color pop up with my size, I ordered them also and they cancelled my second order!!
> 
> I called them and they advised that I was "flagged" because they don't let people order the same style in such a short period of time.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I'm super disappointed as So Kates are so hard to come by as it is and they always sell-out immediately.



Wow, I had previously ordered 2 pairs in the Lea about three weeks ago from Madison and they didn't say anything to me about that rule. Then, on Friday, I ordered two more in the Lea in my size, and they still didn't cancel. I'm sorry that happened to you. I was on NM this morning though getting two pairs in nude patent, and they cancelled one pair and told me I couldn't order more than 1.


----------



## gquinn

Aaaagh - I wish I had known NM restocked the nude patent! I NEED them so bad. 

If anyone knows where I can find 37-37.5 in nude patent So Kate, please, please PM me. 

I keep missing out on those. 


ReeseVuitton said:


> Wow, I had previously ordered 2 pairs in the Lea about three weeks ago from Madison and they didn't say anything to me about that rule. Then, on Friday, I ordered two more in the Lea in my size, and they still didn't cancel. I'm sorry that happened to you. I was on NM this morning though getting two pairs in nude patent, and they cancelled one pair and told me I couldn't order more than 1.


----------



## foosy

Kylie Minogue Sexercizing in Red So-Kate


----------



## galadrielle

gquinn said:


> Aaaagh - I wish I had known NM restocked the nude patent! I NEED them so bad.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can find 37-37.5 in nude patent So Kate, please, please PM me.
> 
> I keep missing out on those.


Chicago Boutique has just received So Kate in nude patent and black kid. Contact them at chicago.ilboutique@christianlouboutin.fr.


----------



## Pebblerock

gquinn said:


> Aaaagh - I wish I had known NM restocked the nude patent! I NEED them so bad.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can find 37-37.5 in nude patent So Kate, please, please PM me.
> 
> I keep missing out on those.


NM has the nude so Kate for preorder online right now


----------



## gquinn

galadrielle said:


> Chicago Boutique has just received So Kate in nude patent and black kid. Contact them at chicago.ilboutique@christianlouboutin.fr.


Thanks for letting me know! I called and they are sold-out in my size already.


----------



## galadrielle

gquinn said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I called and they are sold-out in my size already.


I suggest you should contact those boutiques that will receive them this season (Customer Care can tell you which boutiques will have them) and ask them to contact you directly when they have them in stock. This is how I got mine. Good luck !


----------



## gquinn

galadrielle said:


> I suggest you should contact those boutiques that will receive them this season (Customer Care can tell you which boutiques will have them) and ask them to contact you directly when they have them in stock. This is how I got mine. Good luck !


I did exactly this and nothing available company wide but it was my lucky day... The SA at Chicago called me as someone didn't pick-up their shoes that were on hold and long story short, they are on their way to mama!!

Whoohooooo! So excited as I've been wanting nude patent forever!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## galadrielle

gquinn said:


> I did exactly this and nothing available company wide but it was my lucky day... The SA at Chicago called me as someone didn't pick-up their shoes that were on hold and long story short, they are on their way to mama!!
> 
> Whoohooooo! So excited as I've been wanting nude patent forever!!
> 
> Thank you again!!


I very glad for you! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## ReeseVuitton

As of 8:09 EST So Kate's are in stock in 8.5 and 9


----------



## sharppurse

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another new pair
> 
> View attachment 2554778


So pretty


----------



## Atlantida_13

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got my So Kate 120 Python Deco yesterday.
> 
> Same size as my Pigalle 120 which is size 36.  For reference, full size down from my Pigalle 100s which are 37s.
> 
> The toe-box is slightly longer than the Pigalles, but much shorter than the Decollete 554.
> Surprisingly extremely comfortable and easy to walk in compared to P120s.
> I think the steeper vamp actually helps support the arch which stops the feet from sliding forward. No heel slippage whatsoever!
> 
> Much recommended!


 
OMG!! I felt in love!! They are beautiful! But I don´t believe that I would be able to walk with those, unfortunately. On my Dillian, after 10 min walking, I feel like dying... :cry:


----------



## Lmac1284

My so kate collection. Missing from the pics are my corazon red, and my specchio bronze (specchio bronze seems to damage so easily) They are getting vibram soles because they are difficult for me to walk in without. 

In the pictures are the aquamarine patent, leige embossed, rouge noir, and black kid. Still debating the purchase of the patent nude since I have patent nude pigalle. I am absolutely obsessed.


Anyone know where I can find the lea in a size 37?


----------



## Lmac1284

Also missing my mini glitter grenadine. I am moving so it's in a box somewhere when I come across I will snap a pic. I've actually only worn the kid leather the others need no slip soles. The streets outside of my apartment are cobblestone that's certain death without some added traction


----------



## Sokate

Hi girls just purchased some so Kate's for a friend who has been looking everyone from the Venetian hotel in Vegas the sales assistant told me they had just received a shipment in nude patent black and black kid if anyone is in the need I could not find them anywhere for months!!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello ladies Finally found a pair of So Kate in Paris!!! I love them! I though I was a Pigalle girl until I met So Kate!
I went with my Pigalle 38,5 size yes my toes are scrunched but I could remove the shoes without touching it!   So just like the Piggies they will strech. I also find them easier to walk with ! I am so smitten these shoes are ART!!!!!!! Will post pics very soon  


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## Chloehollywood

Oh and I don't like the name of these shoes lol because I am French and when I say So Kate it sounds like "soquette" which is are very short socks in French lol and since Christian is French it does sounds the same in his mouth lol these shoes are everything BUT lil' socks  


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## tinachkaa

Hi ladies! Quick question about the So Kate booty.. Does anyone have any info about the sizing for this style? I am usually a 39 in everything, and I already pre-ordered a pair in this size, but was wondering if the boot style ran a bit tighter. I would greatly appreciate any info.. TIA!


----------



## Lmac1284

tinachkaa said:


> Hi ladies! Quick question about the So Kate booty.. Does anyone have any info about the sizing for this style? I am usually a 39 in everything, and I already pre-ordered a pair in this size, but was wondering if the boot style ran a bit tighter. I would greatly appreciate any info.. TIA!




Good question I'd like to know about this as well


----------



## galadrielle

Chloehollywood said:


> Oh and I don't like the name of these shoes lol because I am French and when I say So Kate it sounds like "soquette" which is are very short socks in French lol and since Christian is French it does sounds the same in his mouth lol these shoes are everything BUT lil' socks
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood


Glad you could finally find your So Kates! I agree, the name sounds funny in French pronunciation!  What store in Paris did you buy from, if you don't mind? And what color?


----------



## CraftingCouture

I don't know if this has already been posted, but ChristianLouboutin.com has a new restock of Black Patent, Nude Patent, and Black Kid Leather So Kates available as of this morning!  They also have more of the essentials restocked (i.e. Pigalles, Pigalle Plato, Decollete 554, etc.). 

I just ordered the black kid So Kates for myself.  Hope this helps someone in their search!


----------



## Chloehollywood

galadrielle said:


> Glad you could finally find your So Kates! I agree, the name sounds funny in French pronunciation!  What store in Paris did you buy from, if you don't mind? And what color?




Thank you  Got mine from the St Honoré store, today I called them maybe 50 times (seriously) in the past weeks and they picked up maybe 3 times...How rude! anyway I got the Black Patent ones,I wanted the suede but was told they wont have it until October...So I gave up lol ! 


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## gquinn

Thank you so much for posting this! I felt like a kid in a candy store!

It took some serious constraint not to buy a pair in each leather & color!



CraftingCouture said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted, but ChristianLouboutin.com has a new restock of Black Patent, Nude Patent, and Black Kid Leather So Kates available as of this morning!  They also have more of the essentials restocked (i.e. Pigalles, Pigalle Plato, Decollete 554, etc.).
> 
> I just ordered the black kid So Kates for myself.  Hope this helps someone in their search!


----------



## galadrielle

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you  Got mine from the St Honoré store, today I called them maybe 50 times (seriously) in the past weeks and they picked up maybe 3 times...How rude! anyway I got the Black Patent ones,I wanted the suede but was told they wont have it until October...So I gave up lol !
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood


The St.Honoré boutique is always very busy, still, not answering the phone is not ok. Enjoy them in good health, there's nothing like buying Louboutins from a Paris boutique or living in that amazing city!  The days I spent in France (Paris & Bretagne) were the happiest of my life


----------



## Hipployta

So I happened to be in Miami last week and stopped by to visit the Boutique...they had the color swatches for the new nudes but no So Kates...I was sad.  I'll be buying the So Kate Sakfi and Lea though for a nice range of "nude" for one to match and one to match beige clothing.

On another note I'm not sure when it happened but the entire back wall of the Miami Boutique is made up entirely of strass shoes...it used to be the sale wall LOL  

I'll be going by Robertson this weekend when I'm in LA to see what they have.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi ladies! I tried the so kates and it hurts more than the pigalle! &#128541; the sexiness of the shoe is divine though!


----------



## galadrielle

Ladies, the So Kate in Black patent is available now in all sizes on the European CL e-comm.


----------



## millux

The black suede SK isn't discontinued or anything, right? I've been looking for it and can't find them anywhere. Is it just going to be like the Pigalle where it's like a scramble to find them in boutiques and stores because everyone wants a pair? Ugh. I'd at least like to find some by like, september, for my birthday.


----------



## FitForAQueen

Hello, new to the forum. I recently acquired my first two pairs of So Kate, black kid and nude patent. Unfortunately, I do not live close to a CL boutique or department stores that carry CL (about 45 min). It took me 3 sizes to learn I am a 39 in So Kate. I ended up returning 2 pairs from the nudes collection off the CL website and a black patent ;-(

I also missed out on the red patent that was on pre-order from Neimans two weeks ago due to size uncertainty. At least now I know my size and I love them. I have been wearing them around the house with socks to stretch. They are still uncomfortable but the sex appeal is second to none!


----------



## Christina2

MaeNguyen said:


> Beautiful collection!  Love the cork!


This really is the collection to die for. Can we please have a modeling shot of your Corazon Red So Kates - that color is just soooo delicious !


----------



## Christina2

gquinn said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I felt like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> It took some serious constraint not to buy a pair in each leather & color!


I know what you mean. Every time I see a pair of So Kates that little voice inside me says " C'mon girl - you know you want them " ... and what else can I do but say YES !


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> Hello, new to the forum. I recently acquired my first two pairs of So Kate, black kid and nude patent. Unfortunately, I do not live close to a CL boutique or department stores that carry CL (about 45 min). It took me 3 sizes to learn I am a 39 in So Kate. I ended up returning 2 pairs from the nudes collection off the CL website and a black patent ;-(
> 
> I also missed out on the red patent that was on pre-order from Neimans two weeks ago due to size uncertainty. At least now I know my size and I love them. I have been wearing them around the house with socks to stretch. They are still uncomfortable but the sex appeal is second to none!


Looking good girl. All it takes is practice and I just know you'll be a So Kate girl for life !


----------



## FitForAQueen

Christina2 said:


> Looking good girl. All it takes is practice and I just know you'll be a So Kate girl for life !



Thanks Christina! I think you're right....... I'm hooked already.


----------



## Paulineloub

My so kate vs pigalle


----------



## Paulineloub

Hehe


----------



## Paulineloub

So kate


----------



## Paulineloub

Xxx


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> My so kate vs pigalle


So which do you prefer Pauline ? To me this picture says it all - I prefer the So Kates because the heel is so much HIGHER and THINNER and I think that's what a good pair of heels is all about.


----------



## Christina2

Paulineloub said:


> Hehe


Gotta tell ya girl - you are looking super cute in this pic ... and the hunk ain't so bad either - lol


----------



## BrandSnob

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I still have yet to try on a pair of So Kates, but for those of you who have them, do you think the toe box, which I understand is longer than the pigalle toe box, makes your feet look a lot bigger?

All of you ladies look fabulous in them. I'm just not sure what theyd look like on me and theyre never in stock to try on in store. I'm around a size 40, 40.5. Just wondering if anyone thinks they can come off more like tug boats in larger sizes because of the toe box. TIA!


----------



## Nattie35

Hi ladies, my TTS is 36.5, but my Pigalle 120 and Geo 120's are a 36. Which would be best? They're always sold out everywhere so I haven't been able to try them on. TIA!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nattie35 said:


> Hi ladies, my TTS is 36.5, but my Pigalle 120 and Geo 120's are a 36. Which would be best? They're always sold out everywhere so I haven't been able to try them on. TIA!


I am a US6.5 and old style Pigalle 120 is a 36 and my exotic and suede SK a 36 and patent SK 36.5.
Hope this helps.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nattie35 said:


> Hi ladies, my TTS is 36.5, but my Pigalle 120 and Geo 120's are a 36. Which would be best? They're always sold out everywhere so I haven't been able to try them on. TIA!



Go with 36.5


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BrandSnob said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum. I still have yet to try on a pair of So Kates, but for those of you who have them, do you think the toe box, which I understand is longer than the pigalle toe box, makes your feet look a lot bigger?
> 
> All of you ladies look fabulous in them. I'm just not sure what theyd look like on me and theyre never in stock to try on in store. I'm around a size 40, 40.5. Just wondering if anyone thinks they can come off more like tug boats in larger sizes because of the toe box. TIA!



If you're pretty tall (and I'm thinking at least 5'8), I think the proportions would work out fine. However, foot size and height don't correlate, so if you're short - then the shoes may look too long...


----------



## BrandSnob

CEC.LV4eva said:


> If you're pretty tall (and I'm thinking at least 5'8), I think the proportions would work out fine. However, foot size and height don't correlate, so if you're short - then the shoes may look too long...



Thanks for the reply! Yea, I'm only like 5'4 so I'm not sure how it would look. Just trying to find a sexy alternative to the Pigalle after the design change *sigh*.


----------



## Paulineloub

Christina2 said:


> So which do you prefer Pauline ? To me this picture says it all - I prefer the So Kates because the heel is so much HIGHER and THINNER and I think that's what a good pair of heels is all about.


Lol :giggles: oh definitely the so kates are sexier! But I've yet to wear them out lol, the plan was to just wear my  pigalles until the sole and heel completely wears out then il wear my new nudes  xxx


----------



## Paulineloub

Nattie35 said:


> Hi ladies, my TTS is 36.5, but my Pigalle 120 and Geo 120's are a 36. Which would be best? They're always sold out everywhere so I haven't been able to try them on. TIA!


I would go with 36 as they stretch. 

Also there are some available on the louboutin website ASIA, but I think they ship world wide 
http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/tw_tc/c-a-se-c/sokatecollection.html


----------



## Paulineloub

gquinn said:


> Aaaagh - I wish I had known NM restocked the nude patent! I NEED them so bad.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can find 37-37.5 in nude patent So Kate, please, please PM me.
> 
> I keep missing out on those.


http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/tw_tc/c-a-se-c/sokatecollection.html

Christian louboutin Asia have them , I think they ship world wide


----------



## moozieblinks

Did the So Kates ever come in white leather or white patent?


----------



## Dorudon

moozieblinks said:


> Did the So Kates ever come in white leather or white patent?



I saw a pair of white patent So Kate on Ebay a while ago. White leather I have not seen so far.


----------



## nickynamfon

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> congrat. I think we have the same shoe size. Im looking for a pair of so kate in the grey python. but they only have a size 5 as the smallest size. Where you find your 34.5 and 34??Do you mind share



So sorry I have only seen this after months of not being actively on this forum. I found my 34-34.5 on net-a-porter and I ended up with 34.5 without any heel grips. Fit me perfectly


----------



## ReeseVuitton

moozieblinks said:


> Did the So Kates ever come in white leather or white patent?



I inquired from my SA in London, and this is what she said regarding the White patent So Kate's. 



"I can confirm that the So Kate 120 Patent in white is not currently available within any of our UK boutiques. We are expecting this style to arrive as part of our new AW 14 collection. Please contact us again in July or August for further information on this style.



Please let me know if there is anything further I can assist you with.



Kind Regards,



Rebecca"

I suppose they will have them available soon in the US, but I have already seen several pairs on Instagram. I hope they release them soon, because they are gorgeous.


----------



## Nattie35

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and old style Pigalle 120 is a 36 and my exotic and suede SK a 36 and patent SK 36.5.
> Hope this helps.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Go with 36.5





Paulineloub said:


> I would go with 36 as they stretch.
> 
> Also there are some available on the louboutin website ASIA, but I think they ship world wide
> http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/tw_tc/c-a-se-c/sokatecollection.html



Thank you ladies


----------



## stilly

Paulineloub said:


> Xxx




Those SK's look amazing on you!!!


----------



## venusforu

moozieblinks said:


> Did the So Kates ever come in white leather or white patent?


So Kate 120 in white patent was first released f/w 2013. I saw it at CL Hong Kong Boutique in Central.


----------



## venusforu

Have you girls noticed the new So Kate in Rouge De Mars? There are a few pairs in EBAY. Anybody know where this is available now? Any information will help. Thank you.


----------



## Svetlana V.

venusforu said:


> Have you girls noticed the new So Kate in Rouge De Mars? There are a few pairs in EBAY. Anybody know where this is available now? Any information will help. Thank you.


They were available for pre-order at NM & Saks. You can get a pair from @Laurenatsaks on Instagram


----------



## Svetlana V.

Hi, Ladies! I am looking for a pair of Aquamarine in size 39 or 38.5. Please let me know if you know something


----------



## Svetlana V.

SO KATE 120MM PATENT ROUGE DE MARS $625 also available in Madison Boutique. You can simply email them ans they will be glad to assist. 
Boutique Madison <madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr>

SA are amazing there


----------



## venusforu

Svetlana V. said:


> SO KATE 120MM PATENT ROUGE DE MARS $625 also available in Madison Boutique. You can simply email them ans they will be glad to assist.
> Boutique Madison <madison.nyboutique@christianlouboutin.fr>
> 
> SA are amazing there


Thank you. Hope somebody will post their pair soon. Would love to see the colour!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> Have you girls noticed the new So Kate in Rouge De Mars? There are a few pairs in EBAY. Anybody know where this is available now? Any information will help. Thank you.


I missed out at Madison so I got mine from Chicago FYI.  Madison got them first so you might have better luck with Chicago


----------



## Svetlana V.

Hipployta said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> Asia e-comm...last week


Hipployta, could you please share your experience with Asia eComm? Did you have to pay any US taxes & duties upon the delivery? How fast the shipping was? 

Thank you!


----------



## eth

Svetlana V. said:


> Hipployta, could you please share your experience with Asia eComm? Did you have to pay any US taxes & duties upon the delivery? How fast the shipping was?
> 
> Thank you!



They only take AMEX, aside from currency conversion and AMEX foreign exchange charge, they charge HKD300 (about USD50) for processing and shipping.  They ship DHL with full purchase amount declared.  You will end up with an import duty bill from DHL at the 10%.  I think you end up with a duty at about USD70 for a regular So Kate.  They do ship fast however.


----------



## Svetlana V.

Thank you so much  It was more than just informative!


----------



## LolasCloset

eth said:


> They only take AMEX, aside from currency conversion and AMEX foreign exchange charge, they charge HKD300 (about USD50) for processing and shipping.  They ship DHL with full purchase amount declared.  You will end up with an import duty bill from DHL at the 10%.  I think you end up with a duty at about USD70 for a regular So Kate.  They do ship fast however.



SIGH. I don't know for sure but I think that import charge gets jacked right up to 20% in the UK


----------



## shaggy360

WOW! These are sexy AND just released!

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-326573.html


----------



## moozieblinks

ReeseVuitton said:


> I inquired from my SA in London, and this is what she said regarding the White patent So Kate's.
> 
> 
> 
> "I can confirm that the So Kate 120 Patent in white is not currently available within any of our UK boutiques. We are expecting this style to arrive as part of our new AW 14 collection. Please contact us again in July or August for further information on this style.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there is anything further I can assist you with.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca"
> 
> I suppose they will have them available soon in the US, but I have already seen several pairs on Instagram. I hope they release them soon, because they are gorgeous.



Thank you!  I know this information is probably someplace on here but if I am a 39/39.5 in the old pigalle 120 then what size would I be in the So Kate?


----------



## galadrielle

moozieblinks said:


> Thank you!  I know this information is probably someplace on here but if I am a 39/39.5 in the old pigalle 120 then what size would I be in the So Kate?


I'd say 39,5, even more so if your normal size is 39,5. It's better to stretch them than have heel slippage.


----------



## moozieblinks

galadrielle said:


> I'd say 39,5, even more so if your normal size is 39,5. It's better to stretch them than have heel slippage.



The sizing on the So Kate is that close to the old pigalle?


----------



## seattlegirl1880

My new So Kate in Black Patent.  Love them!!


----------



## hhl4vr

seattlegirl1880 said:


> My new So Kate in Black Patent.  Love them!!


 
Congrats, they look lovely.


----------



## galadrielle

moozieblinks said:


> The sizing on the So Kate is that close to the old pigalle?


Yes, they are 1/2 size up from the old 120 Pigalle size.


----------



## shop955

shaggy360 said:


> WOW! These are sexy AND just released!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-326573.html


Obsessed... do you think they sold out all those sizes in just a couple days? Crazy


----------



## ReeseVuitton

moozieblinks said:


> Thank you!  I know this information is probably someplace on here but if I am a 39/39.5 in the old pigalle 120 then what size would I be in the So Kate?



Me too. I wear a 39 in the So Kate's.


----------



## Christchrist

shaggy360 said:


> WOW! These are sexy AND just released!
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-326573.html




I just got them. I love them!!! The grey in the color is stunning 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version 
 (I don't know the name &#128553


----------



## shaggy360

shop955 said:


> Obsessed... do you think they sold out all those sizes in just a couple days? Crazy



Everything between 36 and 42 was in stock last night when I posted. Too bad my wife vetoed this particular pair..I love them and she didn't.


----------



## Hipployta

The Curacao color photographs WAY brighter than it is...the bottom right photo is closest and I took it in the boutique before we mailed my shoes off


----------



## Hipployta

Svetlana V. said:


> Hipployta, could you please share your experience with Asia eComm? Did you have to pay any US taxes & duties upon the delivery? How fast the shipping was?
> 
> Thank you!





eth said:


> They only take AMEX, aside from currency conversion and AMEX foreign exchange charge, they charge HKD300 (about USD50) for processing and shipping.  They ship DHL with full purchase amount declared.  You will end up with an import duty bill from DHL at the 10%.  I think you end up with a duty at about USD70 for a regular So Kate.  They do ship fast however.



300 HKD came out to a bit less than $40 on my bill. You can get them to take another card besides AMEX if you arrange the purchase via the website and ask very nicely LOL...I did end up with a $70 DHL bill though. Shoes arrived from Hong Kong to Ohio in 2 days.  What are you gonna do *shrug*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

shaggy360 said:


> Everything between 36 and 42 was in stock last night when I posted. Too bad my wife vetoed this particular pair..I love them and she didn't.



I'm getting mine some time next week and I'm intrigued by some comments. To me it looks gorgeous, but I've also heard some ladies not interested in them  Hmm... I hope i'll like the pattern IRL


----------



## shop955

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I'm getting mine some time next week and I'm intrigued by some comments. To me it looks gorgeous, but I've also heard some ladies not interested in them  Hmm... I hope i'll like the pattern IRL


I love them! Just bought a pair this morning. I think in general leopard print has an isolating effect on people. I generally don't even like it, but this print is so natural I think they'll look great! Plus combined with the so kate style, I think they'll look really cool with an LBD


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shaggy360 said:


> WOW! These are sexy AND just released!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-326573.html


Thank you so much for posting this.  I was able to snag a pair, I cannot wait!


----------



## gquinn

Hipployta said:


> The Curacao color photographs WAY brighter than it is...the bottom right photo is closest and I took it in the boutique before we mailed my shoes off


Do you like the color? I'm hoping they are more bright than muted as I haven't seen them in person.


----------



## c3074126

Hi girls,


I am desperate for a pair of the so kates in nude patent size 38.5. Does anyone know where online besides ebay I can get a hold of these? I missed out on the Australian store they sold out in 1 day of my size


Thanks for your help,


Jorja


----------



## Christchrist

c3074126 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> 
> I am desperate for a pair of the so kates in nude patent size 38.5. Does anyone know where online besides ebay I can get a hold of these? I missed out on the Australian store they sold out in 1 day of my size
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> 
> Jorja




Try calling the Horatio store. Ask for Nicole. She can find and ship overseas 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version 
 (I don't know the name &#128553


----------



## Christina2

seattlegirl1880 said:


> My new So Kate in Black Patent.  Love them!!


Lucky girl ! You know these are classics that you can wear forever, right ? How about some modeling pics ? 

BTW - LOVE the heels in your avatar, they are daffodils ?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> I just got them. I love them!!! The grey in the color is stunning
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version
> (I don't know the name &#128553


CC - I so miss your modeling pics - hope you will post more soon !


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> CC - I so miss your modeling pics - hope you will post more soon !




Yeah it will be a couple months. Almost done being preggo 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version 
 (I don't know the name &#128553


----------



## stilly

seattlegirl1880 said:


> My new So Kate in Black Patent.  Love them!!




Gorgeous!!!
Enjoy them!!!


----------



## pearyfooa

New black patent  SKs, sorta sad that they're flawed near the stitching. It's not anything you could notice from far away but they're not perfect ):


----------



## akillian24

shaggy360 said:


> WOW! These are sexy AND just released!
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/so-kate-patent-326573.html



I tried these on today. Fantastic!


----------



## Poppins_Purse

Just got in my nude SKs....and was gutted to find that I was not even close to being able to get my foot in them, despite getting my usual CL size.   Needed at least a half-size up, probably a full size.  So annoying.  Get your s$it together, CL!  It should not be that hard to do consistent sizing, at least across similar shoes (eg point-toe pumps).


----------



## gquinn

Poppins_Purse said:


> Just got in my nude SKs....and was gutted to find that I was not even close to being able to get my foot in them, despite getting my usual CL size.   Needed at least a half-size up, probably a full size.  So annoying.  Get your s$it together, CL!  It should not be that hard to do consistent sizing, at least across similar shoes (eg point-toe pumps).


The SKs seem to fit people differently. For example, I take them in my (old) Pigalle 120 size but others have bought them in their TTS CL size and even 1/2 size down. Make sure you are trying them on when your feet aren't swollen either and keep in mind they will stretch with wear.


----------



## Lmac1284

gquinn said:


> The SKs seem to fit people differently. For example, I take them in my (old) Pigalle 120 size but others have bought them in their TTS CL size and even 1/2 size down. Make sure you are trying them on when your feet aren't swollen either and keep in mind they will stretch with wear.



 I've bought all of my so Kate's in a 37 but honestly I could have went down half a size.


----------



## Hipployta

gquinn said:


> Do you like the color? I'm hoping they are more bright than muted as I haven't seen them in person.



Oh I was in LA the day they came so I saw them first. I like them but those photos are like two shades to bright. It's a dark teal


----------



## Chloehollywood

So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....


----------



## Christina2

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....


They look absolutely STUNNING on you ! Is your Pigalle size your TTS or smaller ? How do the So Kates feel now ? Are you going to stretch them by wearing them ( that's what I plan to do with mine  BTW I ordered mine 1 size down from my normal size and they look good but still hurt me a little when I wear them )


----------



## stilly

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....




They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Chanieish

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....



Amazing! You look stunning!


----------



## Chloehollywood

Thank you  I am a true 39 with wide feet (8,5 US) and bought my Pigalle in 38,5 and my So Kate in 38,5 as well the toe box feels more narrow on the so kate! But to help my feet go perfectly on my shoes I put lotion on them and they feel perfect...So to strech them I wear them in my house while doing little chores lol  



Christina2 said:


> They look absolutely STUNNING on you ! Is your Pigalle size your TTS or smaller ? How do the So Kates feel now ? Are you going to stretch them by wearing them ( that's what I plan to do with mine  BTW I ordered mine 1 size down from my normal size and they look good but still hurt me a little when I wear them )







Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## galadrielle

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....


Very beautiful ! Enjoy them in style !


----------



## Christina2

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you  I am a true 39 with wide feet (8,5 US) and bought my Pigalle in 38,5 and my So Kate in 38,5 as well the toe box feels more narrow on the so kate! But to help my feet go perfectly on my shoes I put lotion on them and they feel perfect...So to strech them I wear them in my house while doing little chores lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe
> Instagram @chloehollywood


The lotion idea sounds very good. I am going to try that tomorrow. Right now I am in my So Kates at work. I bought them one size down so they are still feeling tight but I know this is the best size for me. Did your So Kates hurt from the first time you put them on ? How many wears do you think it will take to make them comfy ?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....



lovely! you wear them so well! Congrats


----------



## Pebblerock

My new so Kate in rouge


----------



## Christina2

Pebblerock said:


> My new so Kate in rouge


Oh my, those are totally gorgeous on you. I think this is the best fit I have ever seen for the So Kates. Your toe cleavage is perfect and there is no heel slippage - I am having a hard time trying to get that combination. I bought my So Kates 1 size down so no heel gap but my toes are paying the price. I am on my 2nd day wearing them at the office and it is getting a little better. Just a little. Guess the best thing to do is to hang in there.  

How do your So Kates feel on you ? Have you worn them for a few hours to test the feel yet ? Do you have other pointy toe heels ? How do the So Kates compare with them ?


----------



## Pebblerock

Christina2 said:


> Oh my, those are totally gorgeous on you. I think this is the best fit I have ever seen for the So Kates. Your toe cleavage is perfect and there is no heel slippage - I am having a hard time trying to get that combination. I bought my So Kates 1 size down so no heel gap but my toes are paying the price. I am on my 2nd day wearing them at the office and it is getting a little better. Just a little. Guess the best thing to do is to hang in there.
> 
> How do your So Kates feel on you ? Have you worn them for a few hours to test the feel yet ? Do you have other pointy toe heels ? How do the So Kates compare with them ?


Thank you! I went down half a size in my so Kate's. I find them more comfortable then the pigalle 120mm (old style). I have 1 pair of so Kate tts and they were more comfortable to walk in but I didn't like the slight heel slippage. I went down half a size, although more snugged I feel like its a better fit; and so I have been going down half a size on all my so Kate's. I have worn my so kate in several occasions, for several hours and although they aren't the most comfortable they are tolerable. You have to break them in and they will stretch in time


----------



## Christina2

Pebblerock said:


> Thank you! I went down half a size in my so Kate's. I find them more comfortable then the pigalle 120mm (old style). I have 1 pair of so Kate tts and they were more comfortable to walk in but I didn't like the slight heel slippage. I went down half a size, although more snugged I feel like its a better fit; and so I have been going down half a size on all my so Kate's. I have worn my so kate in several occasions, for several hours and although they aren't the most comfortable they are tolerable. You have to break them in and they will stretch in time


Thank you for the reply. If you don't mind me asking - how tight did your 1/2 size down So Kates feel the first time you wore them ? How many wears did it take you before them became more comfy ? Do you think it is best to break them in wearing them for 8 - 10 hours a day ( like at the office ) or for shorter periods ( like around the house ) ?


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hi 
Yes So Kate hurt me where the Pigalle didn't I am wearing almost every evening for maybe like 15 minutes and they already stretched a bit but I will keep doing this also the lotion on my feet helps a lot!!!! 



Christina2 said:


> The lotion idea sounds very good. I am going to try that tomorrow. Right now I am in my So Kates at work. I bought them one size down so they are still feeling tight but I know this is the best size for me. Did your So Kates hurt from the first time you put them on ? How many wears do you think it will take to make them comfy ?







Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## Pebblerock

Christina2 said:


> Thank you for the reply. If you don't mind me asking - how tight did your 1/2 size down So Kates feel the first time you wore them ? How many wears did it take you before them became more comfy ? Do you think it is best to break them in wearing them for 8 - 10 hours a day ( like at the office ) or for shorter periods ( like around the house ) ?


They were pretty snugged the first wear but after I say about 3 outings they loosen (or maybe I just got use to it lol) and were more comfortable. If you wear it to work then just keep the routine, you'll break them in faster that way. I wish I had the luxury of wearing mines to work!


----------



## Christina2

Pebblerock said:


> They were pretty snugged the first wear but after I say about 3 outings they loosen (or maybe I just got use to it lol) and were more comfortable. If you wear it to work then just keep the routine, you'll break them in faster that way. I wish I had the luxury of wearing mines to work!


Wearing my So Kates to work all day is like good and bad. The good is that I get so many compliments all day from everyone and I soooo love that part. The bad part is even when they start to pinch me pretty bad I can't take them off... but I guess a few days of lots of time breaking them in is better than having to wait a long time to break them in and wear them a lot, right ?


----------



## Christina2

In case you girls NEED another pair of So Kates ( and who doesn't) this is a VERY nice place to get them -

http://www.ebay.com/sch/pretamarcher/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Christina2

Just saying - one a recent trip they had 16 PAIRS of So Kates for sale !!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christina2 said:


> In case you girls NEED another pair of So Kates ( and who doesn't) this is a VERY nice place to get them -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/pretamarcher/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=




Not marked up $200 over retail......


----------



## stilly

Pebblerock said:


> My new so Kate in rouge




They look gorgy on you!!!


----------



## shaggy360

Chloehollywood said:


> Hi
> Yes So Kate hurt me where the Pigalle didn't I am wearing almost every evening for maybe like 15 minutes and they already stretched a bit but I will keep doing this also the lotion on my feet helps a lot!!!!



Lotion while you wear your So Kates? Or afterwards? My wife is still struggling to find the right size. At first, she went down 1/2 size and now she went UP a 1/2 size with her last pair, even though I think they will be too big and they will stretch out as she wears them.


----------



## Sokate

It makes me really furious to see over 50 pairs of so Kate's in the rouge which have literally just come out on ebay being sold for over $300 the retail price and we are all being fleeced by these seller which are buying 4-5 pairs because they have all their sizes listed I think a limit per customer/ address needs to be enforced so the genuine buyers are getting the loubies they want rather than greedy sellers who know how to rip people off with popular styles!


----------



## grtlegs

The reason why these people exist is that there are those who are willing to pay $300 over retail..... The more people do this, the more they exist.... I say don't buy.... Don't support them and they will cease to exist.... Do people really think Christian Louboutin will stop making the So Kate's, or the Pigalle at time soon.....Really?


----------



## Sokate

grtlegs said:


> The reason why these people exist is that there are those who are willing to pay $300 over retail..... The more people do this, the more they exist.... I say don't buy.... Don't support them and they will cease to exist.... Do people really think Christian Louboutin will stop making the So Kate's, or the Pigalle at time soon.....Really?




Your right I refuse to buy and I hope everyone else gets on board with this! I'm sure plenty of us missed out due to these sellers..


----------



## Chloehollywood

shaggy360 said:


> Lotion while you wear your So Kates? Or afterwards? My wife is still struggling to find the right size. At first, she went down 1/2 size and now she went UP a 1/2 size with her last pair, even though I think they will be too big and they will stretch out as she wears them.




I put lotion on my feet (well penetrated) before wearing any of my (sockless) shoes, It helps 100% because sometime the position of toes make the shoes impossible to put on even though there is room... it saved my life multiple time 


Chloe
Instagram @chloehollywood


----------



## Jasluxe

I really want the So Kate's in the Vernis color, but I'm having a hard time visualizing them with things in my closet. Does anyone here own them and want to share mod pics?? Thanks in advance! 

I have nude lady lynch and black lady peep so far so I told myself that my next pair would be something less boring. Or should I just wait and see if they bring the gold or silver ones back? Please help me decide!


----------



## Pebblerock

Thank you queen stilly


----------



## grtlegs

Sokate said:


> Your right I refuse to buy and I hope everyone else gets on board with this! I'm sure plenty of us missed out due to these sellers..


I don't think you are going to miss out.....Christian Louboutin will make more....just need to be patient and get your pre-order in with your favorite sales associate or store...


----------



## gquinn

Hipployta said:


> Oh I was in LA the day they came so I saw them first. I like them but those photos are like two shades to bright. It's a dark teal


I just received mine in the curacao color and it's very pretty BUT they are waaaay too tight! I ordered these in the same size as all my other So Kate (37) but this color/pair seems to fit a 1/2 size smaller. 

Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Angel1077

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and am trying to read through to get an idea of what size I should get in the pigalle 100mm and the so kate.  These will be my first purchase and only one store where I live sells Louboutins within a 200 mile radius so I plan to purchase online once I find them  

I am a US size 8, not really a wide foot although I have purchased wide shoes before just because my feet will swell after being on my feet all day at work -  I wear 3-4 inch heels everyday to work and I am a high school principal so I walk A LOT! I was thinking I should just go a full size up and look for both shoes in a size 39 ?  Please let me know your thoughts for all of you who are gurus at this 

Also, I do not plan to wear the so kates to work-I am not insane lol.  I do plan to wear the pigalles ocassionally which is why I chose the 100mm.  Thanks again!


----------



## Dorudon

Angel1077 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and am trying to read through to get an idea of what size I should get in the pigalle 100mm and the so kate.  These will be my first purchase and only one store where I live sells Louboutins withing a 200 mile radius so I plan to purchase online once I find them
> 
> I am a US size 8, not really wide although I have purchase wide shoes before just because my feet will swell after being on my feet all day at work -  I wear 3-4 inch heels everyday to work and I am a high school principal so I walk A LOT! I was thinking I should just go a full size up and look for both shoes in a size 39 ?  Please let me know your thoughts for all of you who are gurus at this
> 
> Also, I do not plan to wear the so kates to work-I am not insane lol.  I do plan to wear the pigalles ocassionally which is why I chose the 100mm.  Thanks again!


I am not a guru but I have the shoes 

This is my suggestion:

Pigalle 100 runs true to size. A few people can even go down half a size. Your normal size should be big enough even if the feet swell after a long day.

So Kate is a bit tricky. For most people So Kate is true to size. I personally can go down a full size in So Kate kid leather but that is just me. 

I would buy both in size 38.


----------



## jennified_

Hi all, If I am a 37 across the board for CL's but a 37.5 in 100mm Piggies, what size would I take in the So Kates? Looking to order a nude patent pair...TIA!


----------



## Angel1077

Dorudon said:


> I am not a guru but I have the shoes
> 
> This is my suggestion:
> 
> Pigalle 100 runs true to size. A few people can even go down half a size. Your normal size should be big enough even if the feet swell after a long day.
> 
> So Kate is a bit tricky. For most people So Kate is true to size. I personally can go down a full size in So Kate kid leather but that is just me.
> 
> I would buy both in size 38.


 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Dorudon

jennified_ said:


> Hi all, If I am a 37 across the board for CL's but a 37.5 in 100mm Piggies, what size would I take in the So Kates? Looking to order a nude patent pair...TIA!



My patent So Kate size is the same as my Pigalle 100 size. Patent leather doesn't stretch as good as kid leather.


----------



## gquinn

jennified_ said:


> Hi all, If I am a 37 across the board for CL's but a 37.5 in 100mm Piggies, what size would I take in the So Kates? Looking to order a nude patent pair...TIA!


That is interesting that you take mostly 37s in CL but size up in Pigalle 100 in 37.5. I take Pigalle 100 in 37.5 but most my CL's are between 37.5-38.

All my So Kate in patent and kid leathers are 37 though. For reference I am a US 7.5.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jennified_

gquinn said:


> That is interesting that you take mostly 37s in CL but size up in Pigalle 100 in 37.5. I take Pigalle 100 in 37.5 but most my CL's are between 37.5-38.
> 
> All my So Kate in patent and kid leathers are 37 though. For reference I am a US 7.5.
> 
> Hope this helps.




I am so confused now! I am a US 6.5/7


----------



## Angel1077

i went to the saks in my area after work and they had the pigalle 100 in black leather. i tried on the 38.5 and the 38 and the 38 was perfect so i got them! they were a little tight in the toe area but they SA said he can stretch them for me so i am picking them
up tomorrow  

i told him i wanted the so kate, all they had was a size  40 but he had me try on a similar shoe, doorknob (?) in a 38.5 and i loved it, fit was a dream. he suggested i do the so kate in a 38.5 so i am on the hunt for them in nude patent. thanks for all your help, i have a feeling this forum will be my favorite place as i learn and grow my collection of Louboutin's!


----------



## Christchrist

I love this so Kate 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> I love this so Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618050
> 
> I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




OMG....I died. This is absolutely beautiful. Love it and congrats! Is this a special order?


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> I love this so Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618050
> 
> I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Ooooh those So Kates take my breath away ... what a GORGEOUS pattern and color . Are they specials ? How can you be so good at choosing color combinations ? Really girl - you should do that for a living !! Guess you can't tell us how they feel yet - maybe you could remember how your So Kates felt before ... and what is it you love so much about Pigalles ? Do you prefer 100mm or 120mm ?


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I love this so Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618050
> 
> I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




I saw these IRL (my boutique didn't have my size). These. Are. Amazing!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> OMG....I died. This is absolutely beautiful. Love it and congrats! Is this a special order?




No these are fall not special order


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> Ooooh those So Kates take my breath away ... what a GORGEOUS pattern and color . Are they specials ? How can you be so good at choosing color combinations ? Really girl - you should do that for a living !! Guess you can't tell us how they feel yet - maybe you could remember how your So Kates felt before ... and what is it you love so much about Pigalles ? Do you prefer 100mm or 120mm ?




Pigalles are perfect for my feet. So Kate feels tighter in the toe box to me. I love 120. 100 is a shopping/work shoe IMO. These are fall shoes. Not special order.


----------



## galadrielle

Christchrist said:


> I love this so Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618050
> 
> I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Great color, CC! Wear them in good health!


----------



## Christchrist

galadrielle said:


> Great color, CC! Wear them in good health!




Thank you 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## shop955

Thoughts on the new zebra print so kates?


----------



## Talithajoy

Hi, I have a question about the So Kate sizing and the materials. I am hoping you guys can help me out.

I am a size 36 in the old Pigalle 120 in patent leather and I went 1 full size down from my tts. I am currently on a waitinglist for my first pair of So Kates in black suede, size 36.5. Is this size okay for me or will the suede stretch a lot causing heel slippage? 

Thanks in advance! I really enjoy this topic and all the beautiful pics + great tips.


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> Hi, I have a question about the So Kate sizing and the materials. I am hoping you guys can help me out.
> 
> I am a size 36 in the old Pigalle 120 in patent leather and I went 1 full size down from my tts. I am currently on a waitinglist for my first pair of So Kates in black suede, size 36.5. Is this size okay for me or will the suede stretch a lot causing heel slippage?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I really enjoy this topic and all the beautiful pics + great tips.


I think you would be better with a size 36 in the So Kates. Suede does stetch a lot.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> Hi, I have a question about the So Kate sizing and the materials. I am hoping you guys can help me out.
> 
> I am a size 36 in the old Pigalle 120 in patent leather and I went 1 full size down from my tts. I am currently on a waitinglist for my first pair of So Kates in black suede, size 36.5. Is this size okay for me or will the suede stretch a lot causing heel slippage?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I really enjoy this topic and all the beautiful pics + great tips.


I am a size 36 for old P120 and although my patent SKs are a 36.5, I went with a 36 for my black suede because as Christina2 says, suede does stretch quite a bit.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a size 36 for old P120 and although my patent SKs are a 36.5, I went with a 36 for my black suede because as Christina2 says, suede does stretch quite a bit.


Hello Helen - I have been going down 1 or 1 1/2 sizes on all my So Kates. They do feel a bit tight at first but after several wears they always stretch ( sometimes not as much as I would like if you know what I mean ) but I thinks that's best - especially if you I hate a heel gap as much as I do .


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Finally had time to take some pix of a few new pairs! More pix in my collection thread here:








And a very special pair:


----------



## leif_

Hi everyone,

I just purchased my first pair of Christian Louboutins which happen to be the "So Kate" in patent black in size 35.5 (my TTS is a US 5.5). Being that this is my first pair of CL, I'm not too sure if I have purchased the correct size. As a reference, I own one other european heel, Pedro Garcia, which is also a 35.5 and fits me perfectly.

When I wear So Kates, the toe area is very tight and shows a lot of toe cleavage and creates wrinkles, which I am very uncomfortable with. I feel that the overall size is okay, but my concern is about the toe area and how much line and wrinkles it creates while wearing them. I was just wondering, for those who do own So Kate heels, if it is normal to have a lot of toe cleavage or should I consider getting a size 36.

I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!


----------



## Christina2

leif_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just purchased my first pair of Christian Louboutins which happen to be the "So Kate" in patent black in size 35.5 (my TTS is a US 5.5). Being that this is my first pair of CL, I'm not too sure if I have purchased the correct size. As a reference, I own one other european heel, Pedro Garcia, which is also a 35.5 and fits me perfectly.
> 
> When I wear So Kates, the toe area is very tight and shows a lot of toe cleavage and creates wrinkles, which I am very uncomfortable with. I feel that the overall size is okay, but my concern is about the toe area and how much line and wrinkles it creates while wearing them. I was just wondering, for those who do own So Kate heels, if it is normal to have a lot of toe cleavage or should I consider getting a size 36.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!


Toe cleavage is very much a part of the design of the So Kates. That's one of the things that makes them sooo gorgeous IMO. As far as the wrinkles are concerned - is it your toes that are wrinkling or the leather of your So Kates ? Could you post some pics so we can see what you mean ?


----------



## leif_

Thank you for replying! Yes, I've seen photos of people wearing So Kates and their toes look amazing! However, my does not look nice at all. They seem extremely squished and skin just bunches up.  The leather is not wrinkling but my skin does, *a lot*. And sorry, I don't have any photos at the moment.


----------



## Christina2

leif_ said:


> Thank you for replying! Yes, I've seen photos of people wearing So Kates and their toes look amazing! However, my does not look nice at all. They seem extremely squished and skin just bunches up.  The leather is not wrinkling but my skin does, *a lot*. And sorry, I don't have any photos at the moment.


I would not worry if your toes look too scrunched up at first - After several wears the toebox will stretch and your toes will not look so squished. You just have to be patient and wear your So Kates a lot so they will have time to stretch.


----------



## jalbs

Congrats! The purple water snake SK are to die for!!! What do u think of the vernis? I just got mine as well and don't think they look as good in person as they do in the picture. The colors are more dull then I thought they would be. I expected it to be darker overall. Having mixed feelings and not sure if I should keep them or not! 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Finally had time to take some pix of a few new pairs! More pix in my collection thread here:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very special pair:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620293


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Hello Helen - I have been going down 1 or 1 1/2 sizes on all my So Kates. They do feel a bit tight at first but after several wears they always stretch ( sometimes not as much as I would like if you know what I mean ) but I thinks that's best - especially if you I hate a heel gap as much as I do .


I do hate heel slippage with a passion.  I sometimes do take a size that gives me a bit of heel slippage in 100s or shoes with Biancas, but for a 120 NO WAY.  As you say, they do break in eventually.  I use vaseline and a hair dryer to speed things up.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Finally had time to take some pix of a few new pairs! More pix in my collection thread here:
> 
> View attachment 2620290
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620291
> 
> 
> 
> And a very special pair:
> 
> View attachment 2620292
> 
> 
> View attachment 2620293


Ooooo CEC, eye candy!!!  Congrats!!!
We are shoe twins.  Waiting for mine to arrive.  Can hardly wait!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I love this so Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618050
> 
> I'll never love So Kate like piggy but this is helping me warm up
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Absolutely gorgeous CC!!!  Congrats!!!
Cannot wait for you to be able to wear and strut around in them and see your mod pics!!!


----------



## Talithajoy

Hello ladies! Thank you all for your input. Size 36.5 is the smallest size the store will receive so I am just going to try them when they arrive and hope for the best! X

PS: The purple So Kates are a dream! Where did you find them?


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I do hate heel slippage with a passion.  I sometimes do take a size that gives me a bit of heel slippage in 100s or shoes with Biancas, but for a 120 NO WAY.  As you say, they do break in eventually.  I use vaseline and a hair dryer to speed things up.


Helen - I know what you are saying. I made the mistake one time of trying to walk in a pair of pointy toe 120mm pumps with just a little heel slippage. Then disaster hit - I actually fell down a fight of stairs and hurt myself pretty bad. So now my main motto when it comes to heels is "Tight is Right" - lol


----------



## Christina2

jalbs said:


> Congrats! The purple water snake SK are to die for!!! What do u think of the vernis? I just got mine as well and don't think they look as good in person as they do in the picture. The colors are more dull then I thought they would be. I expected it to be darker overall. Having mixed feelings and not sure if I should keep them or not!
> View attachment 2620708


I think those look GORGEOUS ! They would go with so many outfits. Do you buy your So Kates tts or a size down ?


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> Hello ladies! Thank you all for your input. Size 36.5 is the smallest size the store will receive so I am just going to try them when they arrive and hope for the best! X
> 
> PS: The purple So Kates are a dream! Where did you find them?


Sounds like they might be a little big after they stretch. please be sure and tell us how they feel and fit when you get them - and maybe post a pic - it can be really helpful for So Kate newbies !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Helen - I know what you are saying. I made the mistake one time of trying to walk in a pair of pointy toe 120mm pumps with just a little heel slippage. Then disaster hit - I actually fell down a fight of stairs and hurt myself pretty bad. So now my main motto when it comes to heels is "Tight is Right" - lol


Oh no!!!  Poor you!!!  I am clumsy and tend to fall down stairs so I always hang on to the railing for dear life.  Yup tight is right hun!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> Hello ladies! Thank you all for your input. Size 36.5 is the smallest size the store will receive so I am just going to try them when they arrive and hope for the best! X
> 
> PS: The purple So Kates are a dream! Where did you find them?


I got my purple watersnakes at Horatio.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh no!!!  Poor you!!!  I am clumsy and tend to fall down stairs so I always hang on to the railing for dear life.  Yup tight is right hun!!!


Then you know exactly what I mean when I tell my SA to " please bring me a size down - really, I know what I'm doing - lol " ... sometimes it's a little embarassing trying to SQUEEZE my feet in but if you know So Kates you know that's the best way.... I hope you haven't hurt yourself falling down stairs in thes GORGEOUS heels ? ... Yesterday I was riding an escalator at the mall and one of the " too thin " heels on my So Kates got stuck between those deadly fin things - it was pretty scary ! Has that ever happened to you ? How did you get loose ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Then you know exactly what I mean when I tell my SA to " please bring me a size down - really, I know what I'm doing - lol " ... sometimes it's a little embarassing trying to SQUEEZE my feet in but if you know So Kates you know that's the best way.... I hope you haven't hurt yourself falling down stairs in thes GORGEOUS heels ? ... Yesterday I was riding an escalator at the mall and one of the " too thin " heels on my So Kates got stuck between those deadly fin things - it was pretty scary ! Has that ever happened to you ? How did you get loose ?


IT HAS!!!!!  I tried to get them out by lifting my feet, but it didn't budge so to my dismay, quite embarrassing mind you, I had to take em off and pry them out of the grid!  I am sure people behind me were having a laugh!  Argh!!!  More than my embarrassment, I was concerned about the damage to my heels, but thankfully, it only sunk in as far as the heel taps went.  Were your shoes okay?

I fell down wearing Daffs and Divinoche too!  I did not even take a look at my scabbed knees.  I was panicking over my shoes!!!!

Nowadays, whenever I am on an escalator wearing super thin heels, I am on my tip-toes!!!!  Anything for my CLs babe!!!


----------



## Talithajoy

I will, thank you all for being so helpfull! I am not sure when they will arrive but once I get them I will let you experts decide. My pigalle 120 are really snug, which makes them much more secure while wearing them. They are too expensive for me to buy the wrong size.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> IT HAS!!!!! I tried to get them out by lifting my feet, but it didn't budge so to my dismay, quite embarrassing mind you, I had to take em off and pry them out of the grid! I am sure people behind me were having a laugh! Argh!!! More than my embarrassment, I was concerned about the damage to my heels, but thankfully, it only sunk in as far as the heel taps went. Were your shoes okay?
> 
> I fell down wearing Daffs and Divinoche too! I did not even take a look at my scabbed knees. I was panicking over my shoes!!!!
> 
> Nowadays, whenever I am on an escalator wearing super thin heels, I am on my tip-toes!!!! Anything for my CLs babe!!!


 
I feel your pain dear - literally - lol. I think platforms are especially treacherous because the tips of my heels are like " so far down there " that I can barely see them when I get on or off the escalator. I only know something could be terribly wrong when I feel that little " dig " - you know right when the heel tip wedges between those fin things - that's when it's time to star panicking - lol ... How did you pry your heels out with the escalator still moving - that DOES sound dangerous ... and I know what you mean about almost cherishing these heels ... a cut or a scrape on my leg or ankle will heel itself but these CLs aren't so lucky, right ? Gotta try that tip-toe idea !

Have you had any other high heel hazards ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> I feel your pain dear - literally - lol. I think platforms are especially treacherous because the tips of my heels are like " so far down there " that I can barely see them when I get on or off the escalator. I only know something could be terribly wrong when I feel that little " dig " - you know right when the heel tip wedges between those fin things - that's when it's time to star panicking - lol ... How did you pry your heels out with the escalator still moving - that DOES sound dangerous ... and I know what you mean about almost cherishing these heels ... a cut or a scrape on my leg or ankle will heel itself but these CLs aren't so lucky, right ? Gotta try that tip-toe idea !
> 
> Have you had any other high heel hazards ?


Just those 3 so far.  I pried my Tres Decollette out at the very last second where the escalator ends.  Boy it was like a movie or something you know, when things start to move really slowly in your eyes and you know you are in trouble?  LOL!!!

Divinoche was simply not noticing there was a small step and I landed side ways.  Daffs, I fell flat on my face bahaha!!!  

I am such a high heel pro, I hardly ruin them though.  I just know where to avoid, but the So Kate heels are so thin, even small invisible dents in asphalt can get you which is a pain.  I also learned to be careful getting in and out of elevators.  That's a killer if your heels sink in where the doors had slid open you know?


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Just those 3 so far. I pried my Tres Decollette out at the very last second where the escalator ends. Boy it was like a movie or something you know, when things start to move really slowly in your eyes and you know you are in trouble? LOL!!!
> 
> Divinoche was simply not noticing there was a small step and I landed side ways. Daffs, I fell flat on my face bahaha!!!
> 
> I am such a high heel pro, I hardly ruin them though. I just know where to avoid, but the So Kate heels are so thin, even small invisible dents in asphalt can get you which is a pain. I also learned to be careful getting in and out of elevators. That's a killer if your heels sink in where the doors had slid open you know?


 
Yes I think the extra thin heels on the So Kates is what makes them so sexy / dangerous / exciting to me. I also LOVE the 120mm height and I am looking soooo forward to 130mm - how about you, are you wishing your heels were higher ? I hope it comes soon ! my So Kate heels almost throw me all the time and I do know what you mean about that nasty little crack between the elevator and the floor. When I first got my So kates I did the little " stumble dance " ( if you know what I mean - lol ) every time I went in or out of an elevator. I used to check my heel tips to see if anything was stuck on them ( do you ever do that ? ) but there usually wasnt anything. Then I finally realized that the heels were sticking in that little crack. Now I walk toe to heel most everywhere I go - its a bit harder on my legs but safer - lol . BTW I say some of your posts - GORGEOUS So Kates hon !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> Yes I think the extra thin heels on the So Kates is what makes them so sexy / dangerous / exciting to me. I also LOVE the 120mm height and I am looking soooo forward to 130mm - how about you, are you wishing your heels were higher ? I hope it comes soon ! my So Kate heels almost throw me all the time and I do know what you mean about that nasty little crack between the elevator and the floor. When I first got my So kates I did the little " stumble dance " ( if you know what I mean - lol ) every time I went in or out of an elevator. I used to check my heel tips to see if anything was stuck on them ( do you ever do that ? ) but there usually wasnt anything. Then I finally realized that the heels were sticking in that little crack. Now I walk toe to heel most everywhere I go - its a bit harder on my legs but safer - lol . BTW I say some of your posts - GORGEOUS So Kates hon !


Thank you Christina!
I used to do the same.  Check my heels every opportunity I got.  There was even one time where I screamed when my heels got caught and everyone around me turned to see what was going on.  It was a blood curdling scream haha!!!  Nowadays though, I no longer do unless I felt the heels had really taken a massive jolt by those suckers, i.e., small invisible holes in asphalt or cracks that looks like concrete in between slabs of stone, but are just rubbers on the street if you know what I mean.  Hate hate hate them!!!!  I have so many pairs now that now I just think, okay these babies are to be worn and to deteriorate over time so suck it up!!!

I really need to start a collection thread.  Maybe I should start by posting the ones I am currently selling.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you Christina!
> I used to do the same. Check my heels every opportunity I got. There was even one time where I screamed when my heels got caught and everyone around me turned to see what was going on. It was a blood curdling scream haha!!! Nowadays though, I no longer do unless I felt the heels had really taken a massive jolt by those suckers, i.e., small invisible holes in asphalt or cracks that looks like concrete in between slabs of stone, but are just rubbers on the street if you know what I mean. Hate hate hate them!!!! I have so many pairs now that now I just think, okay these babies are to be worn and to deteriorate over time so suck it up!!!
> 
> I really need to start a collection thread. Maybe I should start by posting the ones I am currently selling.


 
Are you selling So Kates ? I can't imagine EVER getting rid of even one pair of my little babies ! We are together so much they feel like they're a part of me now. Are you selling heels to get some money to but the new 130mm So Kates ? I think I would sell anything I have to do that ! BTW - Have you heard when the 130mm So Kates  will be on sale ?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I'm definitely not selling any of my So Kate's NO WAY!!! I am selling everything but SK, P120, P100, exotic LPs, exotic Biancas. I currently have over 100 pairs I think UGH!!!

The SK next season is going to be a 130?
How are we to walk in them?!?!?!

I'm happy I got the purple watersnake SK, Rouge De Mars and Vernis this month.


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I'm definitely not selling any of my So Kate's NO WAY!!! I am selling everything but SK, P120, P100, exotic LPs, exotic Biancas. I currently have over 100 pairs I think UGH!!!
> 
> The SK next season is going to be a 130?
> How are we to walk in them?!?!?!
> 
> I'm happy I got the purple watersnake SK, Rouge De Mars and Vernis this month.


We will walk in 130s the same way we walk in 120s dear... very beautifully and a little more carefully - lol ... You remember, there was a day when we all thought 100s were high, right ?


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I'm definitely not selling any of my So Kate's NO WAY!!! I am selling everything but SK, P120, P100, exotic LPs, exotic Biancas. I currently have over 100 pairs I think UGH!!!
> 
> The SK next season is going to be a 130?
> How are we to walk in them?!?!?!
> 
> I'm happy I got the purple watersnake SK, Rouge De Mars and Vernis this month.


I'm surprised you're keeping your Pigalle 100s. I gave away anything I had less than 120mm high a long time ago... can't imagine going " back down " now .... not as hard as it was to train myself to wear 120s ... I'm up now - and I'm staying up - lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

So are they really So Kate or the Chick shoes you are mentioning???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> I'm surprised you're keeping your Pigalle 100s. I gave away anything I had less than 120mm high a long time ago... can't imagine going " back down " now .... not as hard as it was to train myself to wear 120s ... I'm up now - and I'm staying up - lol




I'm keeping P100s. I do not know where you live but I live in Tokyo and we probably have a very different lifestyle where we walk a lot and use a lot of public transportation.  I need to keep the 100s so I can run around all over town for 8 to 10 hours a day going from one meeting to another.

Every pair I have is basically CL and I need some work horseshoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I'm definitely not selling any of my So Kate's NO WAY!!! I am selling everything but SK, P120, P100, exotic LPs, exotic Biancas. I currently have over 100 pairs I think UGH!!!
> 
> The SK next season is going to be a 130?
> How are we to walk in them?!?!?!
> 
> I'm happy I got the purple watersnake SK, Rouge De Mars and Vernis this month.


Love CL So Kate, owner of Rough Noir and Black kid Leather. At 130 heel Height I think I pass on this one but I may not be able to resist since CL is my Favorite Shoe Designer.


----------



## Christina2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love CL So Kate, owner of Rough Noir and Black kid Leather. At 130 heel Height I think I pass on this one but I may not be able to resist since CL is my Favorite Shoe Designer.


If you love the So Kate 120s Ill bet when you see the 130s and how totally GORGEOUS they are you will not be able to resist...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love CL So Kate, owner of Rough Noir and Black kid Leather. At 130 heel Height I think I pass on this one but I may not be able to resist since CL is my Favorite Shoe Designer.


How are we to walk in them???  I bet we cannot straighten out our knees!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christina2 said:


> If you love the So Kate 120s Ill bet when you see the 130s and how totally GORGEOUS they are you will not be able to resist...


I certaintly do'nt think I be able to resist these geogeous CL shoes....


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> How are we to walk in them???  I bet we cannot straighten out our knees!!!


LOL, I must admit that these are not easy to walk in on these street of New York. But damn it I owned them and walk with my head up in the air because they are fabulous and I love them. LOL


----------



## Christina2

BirkinLover77 said:


> LOL, I must admit that these are not easy to walk in on these street of New York. But damn it I owned them and walk with my head up in the air because they are fabulous and I love them. LOL


You go girl and just remember - practice makes perfect ... and we are all going to need to practice to master the new 130MM HIGH HEELS ( be still my beating heart - lol)


----------



## Dorudon

Youpi in different nude colors are now on the Louboutin US web side - new arrivals.


----------



## JadeVetti

Received my So Kate rouge de mars from Chicago boutique last week:


----------



## jalbs

Christina2 said:


> I think those look GORGEOUS ! They would go with so many outfits. Do you buy your So Kates tts or a size down ?




I size down for sure. They stretch and then heel slippage occurs. I'm actually gonna go down a half a size more from now on then I have previously


----------



## NY_Mami

So Kate 130mm???... Interesting....


----------



## Christina2

NY_Mami said:


> So Kate 130mm???... Interesting....


Sounds so sexy to me - what do you think ?


----------



## Christina2

jalbs said:


> I size down for sure. They stretch and then heel slippage occurs. I'm actually gonna go down a half a size more from now on then I have previously


Si does that mean you will be going down a full size from now on ? That's what I did - the first week in my new So Kates was pretty rough but they are starting to break in nicely now.


----------



## NY_Mami

Christina2 said:


> Sounds so sexy to me - what do you think ?



Very sexy, and potentially painful... But then again Pigalles were that height before...


----------



## Christina2

NY_Mami said:


> Very sexy, and potentially painful... But then again Pigalles were that height before...


Really ? Pigalles were 130 mm ? Do you have a pair ? Could you post a pic ? - I would LOVE to see that look !


----------



## NY_Mami

Christina2 said:


> Really ? Pigalles were 130 mm ? Do you have a pair ? Could you post a pic ? - I would LOVE to see that look !



According to some fonts someone posted a Bronze Karung Lizard Pigalle that was 128-130mm I forgot but it was way higher than 120mm...


----------



## jalbs

Christina2 said:


> Si does that mean you will be going down a full size from now on ? That's what I did - the first week in my new So Kates was pretty rough but they are starting to break in nicely now.




My Pigalle 120s are all 35 and fit me perfectly! They were snug when I got them and then molded to my feet. I was buying size 35 so Kate's but now will start buying 34.5 (if I can find them!) my feet are narrow and small so they slide forward a lot once worn


----------



## BirkinLover77

JadeVetti said:


> Received my So Kate rouge de mars from Chicago boutique last week:
> 
> View attachment 2622704
> View attachment 2622705


These are so damn SEXY, wear them WELL


----------



## Christina2

jalbs said:


> My Pigalle 120s are all 35 and fit me perfectly! They were snug when I got them and then molded to my feet. I was buying size 35 so Kate's but now will start buying 34.5 (if I can find them!) my feet are narrow and small so they slide forward a lot once worn


Oh my size 34.5 that sounds so cute AND sexy at the same time ... do you have any modeling pics in your pretty little So Kates ?


----------



## stilly

JadeVetti said:


> Received my So Kate rouge de mars from Chicago boutique last week:
> 
> View attachment 2622704
> View attachment 2622705




Congrats!!!
Love the red...so pretty!!!


----------



## gquinn

NY_Mami said:


> According to some fonts someone posted a Bronze Karung Lizard Pigalle that was 128-130mm I forgot but it was way higher than 120mm...


I believe it was Label24 that posted a pic of her bronze karungs with the 130mm heel height. I have the same pair and they are definitely taller than 120 and just under 130mm.


----------



## giggles00

Christina2 said:


> Yes I think the extra thin heels on the So Kates is what makes them so sexy / dangerous / exciting to me. I also LOVE the 120mm height and I am looking soooo forward to 130mm - how about you, are you wishing your heels were higher ? I hope it comes soon ! my So Kate heels almost throw me all the time and I do know what you mean about that nasty little crack between the elevator and the floor. When I first got my So kates I did the little " stumble dance " ( if you know what I mean - lol ) every time I went in or out of an elevator. I used to check my heel tips to see if anything was stuck on them ( do you ever do that ? ) but there usually wasnt anything. Then I finally realized that the heels were sticking in that little crack. Now I walk toe to heel most everywhere I go - its a bit harder on my legs but safer - lol . BTW I say some of your posts - GORGEOUS So Kates hon !



The upcoming Fall 2014 "Hot Chick" in 130mm reminds me of the Ernest pumps (Paris/Fr boutique).  They specialize in HIGH heels..up to 6".  I have the older Defi style in black suede

You should check out their website http://www.ernest.fr  Unfortunately, their latest build quality has gone down.


----------



## Girl_LV

giggles00 said:


> The upcoming Fall 2014 "Hot Chick" in 130mm reminds me of the Ernest pumps (Paris/Fr boutique).  They specialize in HIGH heels..up to 6".  I have the older Defi style in black suede
> 
> You should check out their website http://www.ernest.fr  Unfortunately, their latest build quality has gone down.



Haven't seen you one here in a while! Where have you been at? I miss your "stories" and "experiences" with your outfits and heels. Glad you're back!


----------



## Nattie35

I am returning a size 36 in nude tomorrow to Saks nyc. 


If anyone sees a 36.5 nude anywhere, please let me know.


----------



## hwballew

Nattie35 said:


> I am returning a size 36 in nude tomorrow to Saks nyc.
> 
> 
> If anyone sees a 36.5 nude anywhere, please let me know.



Send those 36s my way


----------



## Talithajoy

Hello ladies,

After my post about the suede So Kates I was really doubting my size (my tts is 37 & old pigalle 120 is 36) so I called every boutique in both the Netherlands and Belgium! I managed to reserve size 36 in one store and a 36.5 in another store so one of them will fit perfectly   I am very happy! 

Did everyone who owns suede So Kates go a full size down? What size do you all take in patent/kid/exotic So Kates compared to your tts?


----------



## BirkinLover77

I am a 7.5 true to size, but purchase a Size 8 in CL So Kate and they are Fine. I also had full insole done on my shoes since most of CL shoes carry less insole. This elevates the pressure on the ball of my feet when standing for long hours.


----------



## BirkinLover77

My So Kate were size 8 Black Kid Leather and Rough Noir, those are the only pair I own; additional CL shoes in same size.


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you lovely  it really helps to compare the sizing with other people!


----------



## Dorudon

I am a TTS 35. So Kate patent I bought in size 35. Kid Leather and suede I buy size 34. But 34,5 would be ok as well.


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you ladies! I'm following this talk about a 130mm So Kate closely now


----------



## mrsjcfk

Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christina2

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I can see why ... they look fabulous on you ! How do they fit / feel ? Did you buy them tts or size down ? I bought mine a full size down. Took me about 8 days to break them in. They're still a bit tight which I prefer over loose so I think I did the right thing...


----------



## Christina2

JadeVetti said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm following this talk about a 130mm So Kate closely now


Yes I think lots of us are watching out for the coming 130mm heels - let us all know if you see or hear something about them ...


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




That's a stunning pair 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Congrats! We're all shoe triplets


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christina2 said:


> I can see why ... they look fabulous on you ! How do they fit / feel ? Did you buy them tts or size down ? I bought mine a full size down. Took me about 8 days to break them in. They're still a bit tight which I prefer over loose so I think I did the right thing...




Thanks Christina! I usually buy the so Kates tts - 39 but they were sold out so I bought a half size up. I was surprised at how comfy they were and no slippage. I am a little nervous that they'll stretch though I doubt I'll be able to wear them so much that they will stretch significantly and I'm hoping that if they do stretch it will be remedied by an insole. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> That's a stunning pair
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




Thanks christchrist!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! We're all shoe triplets




Lol thanks cc. They're so beautiful! I was sad I missed the bronze python but this more than makes up for it! 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

mrsjcfk said:


> Lol thanks cc. They're so beautiful! I was sad I missed the bronze python but this more than makes up for it!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




*thanks cEc


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## pet8899

Chloehollywood said:


> So Kate! I went with my Pigalle 120 size, they are a tad smaller but after some "streching work" they should be fine....


I love the shot of the shoes on the floor, as of you have just kicked them off!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> After my post about the suede So Kates I was really doubting my size (my tts is 37 & old pigalle 120 is 36) so I called every boutique in both the Netherlands and Belgium! I managed to reserve size 36 in one store and a 36.5 in another store so one of them will fit perfectly   I am very happy!
> 
> Did everyone who owns suede So Kates go a full size down? What size do you all take in patent/kid/exotic So Kates compared to your tts?


If you absolutely hate heel slippage, go with your P120 size which I had done since suede does break in easier than patent.  I go half a size up for patent SKs.

I am a size 36 for all my P120s and my python and suede SKs are 36 and my patents are 36.5.


----------



## Christina2

mrsjcfk said:


> Thanks Christina! I usually buy the so Kates tts - 39 but they were sold out so I bought a half size up. I was surprised at how comfy they were and no slippage. I am a little nervous that they'll stretch though I doubt I'll be able to wear them so much that they will stretch significantly and I'm hoping that if they do stretch it will be remedied by an insole.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


 
I wish you luck with your 1/2 size up So Kates. That is something I doin't think I would do. My 1 size down So Kates are just getting bearable to wear ( after about 8 wears) so I'm sure 1/2 size up would definitely not have worked for me. Why do you say that you doublt you'll be able to wear them so much ? I wear mine pretty much everywhere - even to my job wher I stand all day. LOVE the look and constant compliments - makes it all worthwhile for me.


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you so much Helen! Yes I truly hate heel slippage with a passion, so I am 99% sure I am going for size 36! They will arrive in July/August and I am going to pick them up in Brussels. I really can not wait to join the So Kate club and I will post the pics once I've got them.

Again thanks everyone for helping me decide what size I should take &#9829;


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christina2 said:


> I wish you luck with your 1/2 size up So Kates. That is something I doin't think I would do. My 1 size down So Kates are just getting bearable to wear ( after about 8 wears) so I'm sure 1/2 size up would definitely not have worked for me. Why do you say that you doublt you'll be able to wear them so much ? I wear mine pretty much everywhere - even to my job wher I stand all day. LOVE the look and constant compliments - makes it all worthwhile for me.




Thanks. I think It will be fine. I've never had good experiences with buying shoes too small. And the so kate is not a practical heel for my work daily responsibilities so I don't get to wear them often. Given that and the fact that I like to try to give all my shoes a chance to shine, I don't think they'll stretch too much. If they do, my shoe people can work magic. Lol


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you absolutely hate heel slippage, go with your P120 size which I had done since suede does break in easier than patent.  I go half a size up for patent SKs.
> 
> I am a size 36 for all my P120s and my python and suede SKs are 36 and my patents are 36.5.


This is very good advice from HelenOfTroy45. The suede So Kates DO stretch more than the kid or patent so I would definitely go at least .5 size smaller. Hope you did the right thing Talithajoy - let us know how they feel once you get them please.


----------



## Christina2

mrsjcfk said:


> Thanks. I think It will be fine. I've never had good experiences with buying shoes too small. And the so kate is not a practical heel for my work daily responsibilities so I don't get to wear them often. Given that and the fact that I like to try to give all my shoes a chance to shine, I don't think they'll stretch too much. If they do, my shoe people can work magic. Lol
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


 
I'm sure you will be fine. Those So Kates are too gorgeous to leave at home - do try to wear them more often - they look really fabulous on you, especially that color against your skin tone !


----------



## katelovesshoes

Christina2 said:


> This is very good advice from HelenOfTroy45. The suede So Kates DO stretch more than the kid or patent so I would definitely go at least .5 size smaller. Hope you did the right thing Talithajoy - let us know how they feel once you get them please.



I would agree with this too - suede so Kates same as P120 size (old cut) and patent half size up


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you all for your great advice, I appreciate it very much   Now I just have to wait 2/3 months untill they finally arrive..


----------



## Christina2

katelovesshoes said:


> I would agree with this too - suede so Kates same as P120 size (old cut) and patent half size up


 
What is your tts ? What size did you end up with in the suede So Kates ? How amny wears did it take you before they were (sort of) comfy ? I think this is a good thing to know for all So Kate newbies.


----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




These are amazing!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## BagBragger

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




(Sigh...and it's not a sigh for great shoes!) YOUR shoes look great on YOU!  YOU know what works for YOU!  Those purple watersnake SK are simply beautiful.  As you have already said, your work doesn't allow you to wear them too often ANNNDDDDD it sounds like you like to switch things up a bit, so when you wear them (in the size and frequency that works for YOU) do enjoy them because they are so pretty!  I can see them being the pop of color with a mono-color outfit such as all white, black, camel, etc.


----------



## mrsjcfk

stilly said:


> These are amazing!!!
> So gorgeous!!!




Thanks stilly&#8252;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

BagBragger said:


> (Sigh...and it's not a sigh for great shoes!) YOUR shoes look great on YOU!  YOU know what works for YOU!  Those purple watersnake SK are simply beautiful.  As you have already said, your work doesn't allow you to wear them too often ANNNDDDDD it sounds like you like to switch things up a bit, so when you wear them (in the size and frequency that works for YOU) do enjoy them because they are so pretty!  I can see them being the pop of color with a mono-color outfit such as all white, black, camel, etc.



You're hilarious! Thank you so much! I most certainly will enjoy them!



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Hipployta

They look great but question is that watersnake crystal (and therefore shiny) or is that the flash?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hipployta said:


> They look great but question is that watersnake crystal (and therefore shiny) or is that the flash?




Not sure what you mean by crystal? Is that some sort of treatment? They are very stiff which surprised me. It seems to be treated with something - almost lacquered - which makes it stiff and shiny. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BagBragger

mrsjcfk said:


> You're hilarious! Thank you so much! I most certainly will enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




You are welcome (sneaky wink)!


----------



## Nattie35

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



This color on the so Kate's is gorgeous!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## Nattie35

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you absolutely hate heel slippage, go with your P120 size which I had done since suede does break in easier than patent.  I go half a size up for patent SKs.
> 
> I am a size 36 for all my P120s and my python and suede SKs are 36 and my patents are 36.5.



Same with me. My P120's and suede Geo 120's are a 36. Made the mistake of ordering 36 in patent nude and they were impossible. I luckily found 36.5 at bg and they fit perfect. 

I agree and suggest P120 size for suede and .5 up of that for patent.


----------



## Talithajoy

Okay great! And when it comes to kid/python So Kates do you also go with your P120/suede size?


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> Okay great! And when it comes to kid/python So Kates do you also go with your P120/suede size?


I go with my kid/python size of 1 down and my suede size of 1-1/2 down. They fit nice and snug after several wearings and seem to keep that shape without any more stretching.


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you! I just got an e-mail from the store stating they're expecting the delivery next week (!!!) in stead of July/August. I am so happy! I will post pics as soon as I have them


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> Thank you all for your great advice, I appreciate it very much   Now I just have to wait 2/3 months untill they finally arrive..


I bet you could hardly wait to get your hands on them!  I ordered a pair of exotic SKs from US, but I have to wait a month or so since if they get shipped, they will be caught at customs and could potentially get confiscated!!! (I have already paid for them 3 weeks ago so it is a long wait UGH!!!)

When you finally have them in your hands, you would be ECSTATIC!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> They look great but question is that watersnake crystal (and therefore shiny) or is that the flash?


They are shiny, but not as much as crystal python ... somewhere in between matte finish and crystal if that makes sense?


----------



## LavenderIce

mrsjcfk said:


> Thanks. I think It will be fine. *I've never had good experiences with buying shoes too small.* And the so kate is not a practical heel for my work daily responsibilities so I don't get to wear them often. *Given that and the fact that I like to try to give all my shoes a chance to shine, I don't think they'll stretch too much. *If they do, my shoe people can work magic. Lol
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



 *mrsjcfk*!  I am the same way.  Buying shoes too small seldom works for me.  



BagBragger said:


> (Sigh...and it's not a sigh for great shoes!) *YOUR* shoes look great on *YOU*!  *YOU* know what works for *YOU*!  Those purple watersnake SK are simply beautiful.  *As you have already said, your work doesn't allow you to wear them too often ANNNDDDDD it sounds like you like to switch things up a bit, so when you wear them (in the size and frequency that works for YOU) do enjoy them because they are so pretty!  *I can see them being the pop of color with a mono-color outfit such as all white, black, camel, etc.



:urock: *BagBragger*

At the end of the day, the individual who wears the shoes knows what works for their feet and what feels right.


----------



## BagBragger

LavenderIce said:


> *mrsjcfk*!  I am the same way.  Buying shoes too small seldom works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :urock: *BagBragger*
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, the individual who wears the shoes knows what works for their feet and what feels right.




You got exactly my point!  If we could all get that and temper our replies/post versus being a little to key stroke happy and giddy about just the shoes...wait, I'm preaching to the choir!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Nattie35 said:


> This color on the so Kate's is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks nattie35!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks at lavenderice! *Chuckle*


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## MissPursenality

My daughter just got the So Kate Vernis Mouchette - I love them! they definitely are lighter in person than picture


----------



## MissPursenality




----------



## BirkinLover77

MissPursenality said:


> View attachment 2626188


Gorgeous and Stunning   I love them.... Where can I get these to purchase since CL website is sold out? Any help will be Great. Thanks


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> These are amazing!!!
> So gorgeous!!!


Stunning, Stunning , You look Fabulous


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2624047
> 
> Just in so kate purple watersnake. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Perfect Shoes, Perfect Feet


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfect Shoes, Perfect Feet




Thanks BirkinLover77&#8252;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## joceen22

Hello Ladies,

This is my first time posting on here - I have read all your very helpful comments - I am getting married in November and desparately trying to find the So Kates in the patent Aquamarine size 39 for my wedding - they will look absolutely perfect with my wedding dress!

Does anyone know where I could find them? I live in a remote area of Australia so have very little access to be able to locate them - any assistance would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!

Josie


----------



## Talithajoy

Hello Josie,

I found my suede SK via www.thelabelfinder.com and I basically contacted every store listed on that website (either via Facebook or phone) in the Netherlands and Belgium. I managed to find my pair in Brussels which I am going to pick up next week, but they also offered to ship them to me. Some stores will put you on a waitinglist and reserve a pair for you.

I believe the website is international.. You could give it a try, good luck!


----------



## MissPursenality

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous and Stunning   I love them.... Where can I get these to purchase since CL website is sold out? Any help will be Great. Thanks


I know! They sold out within a couple days... crazy. I think the only place you can probably get them right now is ebay. I love them so much I'm looking to get a second pair just to keep since they show wear so fast. I know some people are against paying over retail for them, but I'm glad I can at least get them if I really need them or anything. Other than that I'm not sure if they'll be restocked or anything, maybe someone else here would know!


----------



## Christina2

joceen22 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here - I have read all your very helpful comments - I am getting married in November and desparately trying to find the So Kates in the patent Aquamarine size 39 for my wedding - they will look absolutely perfect with my wedding dress!
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find them? I live in a remote area of Australia so have very little access to be able to locate them - any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Josie


It would be helpful to know if you are looking for the 120mm heels ? What is your true size ? Are you looking for So Kates sized down ( they will stretch, you know) ?


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> Hello Josie,
> 
> I found my suede SK via www.thelabelfinder.com and I basically contacted every store listed on that website (either via Facebook or phone) in the Netherlands and Belgium. I managed to find my pair in Brussels which I am going to pick up next week, but they also offered to ship them to me. Some stores will put you on a waitinglist and reserve a pair for you.
> 
> I believe the website is international.. You could give it a try, good luck!


Just curious. Did you buy your So Kate suede a size down ? I went 1.5 sizes down with mine. I have a little more breaking in to do but I think they will fit me PERFECT - eventually - lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My newest So Kate in Vernis Mouchete


----------



## Talithajoy

Hello Christina,

Yes I am going to buy them 1 full size down (same as my old P120). I have never had suede Louboutins - I only have two pair of patent Loubs - so I based my sizing upon all the comments in this topic!

I don't have them yet but I will next weekend if they are delivered by then  1.5 sizes sounds like a lot but then again I am sure you will never ever get heel slippage! How long does it take for you to completely break them in?

PS: For some reason an error occurs when I try to quote anyone!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mrs. MFH said:


> My newest So Kate in Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627513
> View attachment 2627514
> View attachment 2627515
> View attachment 2627516




Nice!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

joceen22 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here - I have read all your very helpful comments - I am getting married in November and desparately trying to find the So Kates in the patent Aquamarine size 39 for my wedding - they will look absolutely perfect with my wedding dress!
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find them? I live in a remote area of Australia so have very little access to be able to locate them - any assistance would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Josie


I am not sure where you may be able to locate these since I think I saw these last year on CL website. Call CL 1800 number they will tell u if they are available. I know if you are interested in Black, Nude, Red saks us website had all available this morning. These colors may not be what you are looking for but if you do not own a pair yet u can try these colors. The Aqua color is a lovely color.


----------



## BirkinLover77

MissPursenality said:


> I know! They sold out within a couple days... crazy. I think the only place you can probably get them right now is ebay. I love them so much I'm looking to get a second pair just to keep since they show wear so fast. I know some people are against paying over retail for them, but I'm glad I can at least get them if I really need them or anything. Other than that I'm not sure if they'll be restocked or anything, maybe someone else here would know!


Thank u so much!!! I will continue to look at Saks,Bergdorf, Barney's New York and Neman Marcus website for these, maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## BirkinLover77

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank u so much!!! I will continue to look at Saks,Bergdorf, Barney's New York and Neman Marcus website for these, maybe I will get lucky.


Forgot to mention, you can have your bottom done for CL shoes, I do most of mine and they are Great. If u are located in New York closer to Manhattan let me know and I will give u the info.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> My newest So Kate in Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627513
> View attachment 2627514
> View attachment 2627515
> View attachment 2627516


Those shoes are AWSOME!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> My newest So Kate in Vernis Mouchete
> 
> View attachment 2627513
> View attachment 2627514
> View attachment 2627515
> View attachment 2627516




I see you're doing something different with your reveal shots, lol!  I had to look at your name.  Usually I know your pictures without having to see it's you.  Any-who, I'm glad you got these.  I could tell you were excited when you saw them.  I'm always happy when my PF buddies get undeniable shoes!  I saw them last weekend at Nordstrom and they are beautiful!


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Delete


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Hey dolls!!

I've been lurking for a while because I wanted to make the right decision when buying the So Kate. It's such a gorgeous shoe and I didn't want what happened with my pigalle spike 120 to repeat itself (I wear an 8.5-9 in most designers went with the pigalle 39.5 because the 39 felt toooo tight and of course now I practically walk out of the shoe &#128546;&#128546 soo I decided to go with the 39 which I believe fits perfect. Perfect meaning I can get it on and walk but it's painful and can't feel my toes on my left foot. &#128522; so I've been stretching little by little and am seeing some progress. I'm terrible at shoe mod pics. But I love the so kate and ordered my second pair today! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> Hello Christina,
> 
> Yes I am going to buy them 1 full size down (same as my old P120). I have never had suede Louboutins - I only have two pair of patent Loubs - so I based my sizing upon all the comments in this topic!
> 
> I don't have them yet but I will next weekend if they are delivered by then  1.5 sizes sounds like a lot but then again I am sure you will never ever get heel slippage! How long does it take for you to completely break them in?
> 
> PS: For some reason an error occurs when I try to quote anyone!


I do hope you enjoy your suede So Kates - they really are lovely heels. I think they make good office heels because suede is a bit more conservative that patent. It usually takes me 2 to 3 weeks of constant wear to break in a pair of So Kates. Even though my suede are .5 sizes smaller they break in with about the same number of wear ... and yes I NEVER get a heel gap and that is VERY important to me because sometimes I am up on ladders at my job and EVERYONE can see my heels like close up - so they HAVE to fit nice and tight ! !


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hey dolls!!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while because I wanted to make the right decision when buying the So Kate. It's such a gorgeous shoe and I didn't want what happened with my pigalle spike 120 to repeat itself (I wear an 8.5-9 in most designers went with the pigalle 39.5 because the 39 felt toooo tight and of course now I practically walk out of the shoe &#128546;&#128546 soo I decided to go with the 39 which I believe fits perfect. Perfect meaning I can get it on and walk but it's painful and can't feel my toes on my left foot. &#128522; so I've been stretching little by little and am seeing some progress. I'm terrible at shoe mod pics. But I love the so kate and ordered my second pair today! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2628106
> View attachment 2628107
> View attachment 2628108


Love them, walk around in your home a lot with them that way you will be able to balance and stretch them out more and more, they will eventually mold to your feet.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hey dolls!!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while because I wanted to make the right decision when buying the So Kate. It's such a gorgeous shoe and I didn't want what happened with my pigalle spike 120 to repeat itself (I wear an 8.5-9 in most designers went with the pigalle 39.5 because the 39 felt toooo tight and of course now I practically walk out of the shoe &#128546;&#128546 soo I decided to go with the 39 which I believe fits perfect. Perfect meaning I can get it on and walk but it's painful and can't feel my toes on my left foot. &#128522; so I've been stretching little by little and am seeing some progress. I'm terrible at shoe mod pics. But I love the so kate and ordered my second pair today! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2628106
> View attachment 2628107
> View attachment 2628108




Gorgeous, yes keep stretching them. They are stunning!


----------



## Christina2

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Hey dolls!!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while because I wanted to make the right decision when buying the So Kate. It's such a gorgeous shoe and I didn't want what happened with my pigalle spike 120 to repeat itself (I wear an 8.5-9 in most designers went with the pigalle 39.5 because the 39 felt toooo tight and of course now I practically walk out of the shoe &#128546;&#128546 soo I decided to go with the 39 which I believe fits perfect. Perfect meaning I can get it on and walk but it's painful and can't feel my toes on my left foot. &#128522; so I've been stretching little by little and am seeing some progress. I'm terrible at shoe mod pics. But I love the so kate and ordered my second pair today! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2628106
> View attachment 2628107
> View attachment 2628108


Girl - those heels look so hot on you. I am jealous beyond words !! I think you are doing the right thing buying your So Kates " just a bit " small from the start. It's true we have to bear up against the pain for the first several wears but I KNOW it will be so worth it when we can wear these heels anywhere and everywhere and NEVER worry about the dangers of them sliiping off our feet ... besides, once the toes go numb it really isnt that hard to break them in ! ... and don't worry your shoe mod pics are PERFECT. I can see exactly what you're talking about. In fact I hope you will post LOTS more shoe mod pics in the future ! Don't forget to show us your new beauties when they come in ! !


----------



## Hipployta

mrsjcfk said:


> Not sure what you mean by crystal? Is that some sort of treatment? They are very stiff which surprised me. It seems to be treated with something - almost lacquered - which makes it stiff and shiny.
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are shiny, but not as much as crystal python ... somewhere in between matte finish and crystal if that makes sense?



Thank you for your responses...I think I still want them LOL


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hipployta said:


> Thank you for your responses...I think I still want them LOL




They are "GORJ" lol!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous, yes keep stretching them. They are stunning!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Love them, walk around in your home a lot with them that way you will be able to balance and stretch them out more and more, they will eventually mold to your feet.




Thanks ladies! And thanks for sending me positive vibes! Lol


----------



## mrsjcfk

I actually use shoe stretchers to stretch my shoes. Painless and effective!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Christina2 said:


> Girl - those heels look so hot on you. I am jealous beyond words !! I think you are doing the right thing buying your So Kates " just a bit " small from the start. It's true we have to bear up against the pain for the first several wears but I KNOW it will be so worth it when we can wear these heels anywhere and everywhere and NEVER worry about the dangers of them sliiping off our feet ... besides, once the toes go numb it really isnt that hard to break them in ! ... and don't worry your shoe mod pics are PERFECT. I can see exactly what you're talking about. In fact I hope you will post LOTS more shoe mod pics in the future ! Don't forget to show us your new beauties when they come in ! !



Thanks So much Christina! Yes there's nothing worse than heel slippage and I can't imagine how bad it would be in the so kate with this crazy pitch. Eeek! I def got some great advice from this thread so I'm pretty sure I made the right decision thanks to you guys! And I'll see be back.


----------



## FitForAQueen

Two latest additions: Rouge De Mars and Curaçao. Unfortunately, I still might be buying the wrong size. I think I can take half a size smaller as they are stretching rather quickly.....


----------



## FitForAQueen

Curaçao So Kate

Can someone tell me how to attach more than one image at a time. I'm using my iPad and every time I try to attach several images only the first one gets uploaded. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.....


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> Curaçao So Kate
> 
> Can someone tell me how to attach more than one image at a time. I'm using my iPad and every time I try to attach several images only the first one gets uploaded. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.....


Never seen this color. But Lovvvvvvvve Them very much!! Your feet look AWSOME!!! Don't fall once you stand up now. LOL.... If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase these " So Kate" Curacao never came across these on CL website.


----------



## FitForAQueen

BirkinLover77 said:


> Never seen this color. But Lovvvvvvvve Them very much!! Your feet look AWSOME!!! Don't fall once you stand up now. LOL.... If you don't mind me asking where did you purchase these " So Kate" Curacao never came across these on CL website.


Thank you BirkinLover77!! Yes, I am still in practice mode with the So Kates but starting to look and feel more stable in them. 

I purchased the Curaçao about 2 weeks ago from the US site. They went up the same day as the Vernis. I had to choose between the two and opted for the Curaçao and I'm very happy with my decision. Of course they are sold out on the site but I was told Costa Mesa has them. I hope they have your size, good luck!


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> Two latest additions: Rouge De Mars and Curaçao. Unfortunately, I still might be buying the wrong size. I think I can take half a size smaller as they are stretching rather quickly.....


Those are beautiful and they look fabulous on you ... Its always best to size down in the So Kates. If you feel them stretching already it may be best to take a full size down.


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> Curaçao So Kate
> 
> Can someone tell me how to attach more than one image at a time. I'm using my iPad and every time I try to attach several images only the first one gets uploaded. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.....


Mmmm LOVE this pic - The color is so beautiful and the photo shows how amazing HIGH the heels are on the So Kates ! Do they feel high to you when you stand and walk in them ? Hope you get confident enough to wear them out soon. I'm sure the compliments will be non stop !


----------



## bugsy2085

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2628275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually use shoe stretchers to stretch my shoes. Painless and effective!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Thanks for the tip on these! Just ordered some on amazon... I can't wait to try them!


----------



## mrsjcfk

bugsy2085 said:


> Thanks for the tip on these! Just ordered some on amazon... I can't wait to try them!




Hope they work well for you!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Christina2

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2628275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually use shoe stretchers to stretch my shoes. Painless and effective!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I trried these but they seem to stretch the toe part in places I didn't want. Then the heels felt loose to me. I think someone needs to make one of these things with 5 toes - like a real foot - lol


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christina2 said:


> I trried these but they seem to stretch the toe part in places I didn't want. Then the heels felt loose to me. I think someone needs to make one of these things with 5 toes - like a real foot - lol




That's unfortunate. They work so well for me. They also have little attachments you can use to concentrate on certain areas. 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## bugsy2085

Christina2 said:


> I trried these but they seem to stretch the toe part in places I didn't want. Then the heels felt loose to me. I think someone needs to make one of these things with 5 toes - like a real foot - lol




Maybe you should!! You can go on shark tank and present it and then we will all buy!! I would pay anything to make my heals more comfy


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> Thank you BirkinLover77!! Yes, I am still in practice mode with the So Kates but starting to look and feel more stable in them.
> 
> I purchased the Curaçao about 2 weeks ago from the US site. They went up the same day as the Vernis. I had to choose between the two and opted for the Curaçao and I'm very happy with my decision. Of course they are sold out on the site but I was told Costa Mesa has them. I hope they have your size, good luck!


Thanks for the info. There are so many lovely colors my head spins at time but I love them all


----------



## Christina2

bugsy2085 said:


> Maybe you should!! You can go on shark tank and present it and then we will all buy!! I would pay anything to make my heals more comfy


You might have given me a good idea. Exactly what part of your heels hurts the most ?


----------



## stilly

FitForAQueen said:


> Two latest additions: Rouge De Mars and Curaçao. Unfortunately, I still might be buying the wrong size. I think I can take half a size smaller as they are stretching rather quickly.....




Love your new SK's!!!


----------



## FitForAQueen

stilly said:


> Love your new SK's!!!


Thanks Stilly! Maybe one day soon I can wear them as effortlessly as you! I still have on my training wheels.....


----------



## FitForAQueen

Christina2 said:


> Those are beautiful and they look fabulous on you ... Its always best to size down in the So Kates. If you feel them stretching already it may be best to take a full size down.


Thanks Christina! I think you are definitely right. I see why some people won't size down a full size because they will be seriously tight in the toe box, but seeing them loosen up so much after 4-5 wears around the house isn't an option either.  I will be keeping the curaçao since they are pretty much sold out, but the Rouge is going back. They are too gorgeous for me not to be able to wear them after a few wears


----------



## FitForAQueen

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm LOVE this pic - The color is so beautiful and the photo shows how amazing HIGH the heels are on the So Kates ! Do they feel high to you when you stand and walk in them ? Hope you get confident enough to wear them out soon. I'm sure the compliments will be non stop !


Thanks Christina!! Yes they feel quite high, but I'm getting used to the height. However, there is a big difference IMO between walking on the carpet vs non-carpeted areas (like the kitchen).  That's when I can really feel the impact of wearing such a high heel with no platform. I'll definitely be ready to take them out for a spin for my birthday next month!


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> Thanks Christina! I think you are definitely right. I see why some people won't size down a full size because they will be seriously tight in the toe box, but seeing them loosen up so much after 4-5 wears around the house isn't an option either.  I will be keeping the curaçao since they are pretty much sold out, but the Rouge is going back. They are too gorgeous for me not to be able to wear them after a few wears


What size did you buy in the Rouge and Curacao ? Are you sending the Rouge back to go down 1 full size ? I think that really is the best way to buy So Kates. The small bit of discomfort while you break them in will be rewarded 1000 times over by knowing they will fit your foot PERFECTLY with NO chance of heel slip. I just finished my second full week of breaking in So Kates at my job and they are beginning to feel like they were absolutely MADE for my feet. To me this is the magic of Louboutin's heels. If you're patient with them, they will reward you with a look like no other pair of heels ! ... As far as So Kates go , the old saying " NO PAIN, NO GAIN " really is true ... So be patient with your lovely lovely ladies and Good Luck ! Can't wait for you to tell us about your maiden voyage out and about in you GORGEOUS So Kates !


----------



## FitForAQueen

Repost below


----------



## FitForAQueen

Christina2 said:


> What size did you buy in the Rouge and Curacao ? Are you sending the Rouge back to go down 1 full size ? I think that really is the best way to buy So Kates. The small bit of discomfort while you break them in will be rewarded 1000 times over by knowing they will fit your foot PERFECTLY with NO chance of heel slip. I just finished my second full week of breaking in So Kates at my job and they are beginning to feel like they were absolutely MADE for my feet. To me this is the magic of Louboutin's heels. If you're patient with them, they will reward you with a look like no other pair of heels ! ... As far as So Kates go , the old saying " NO PAIN, NO GAIN " really is true ... So be patient with your lovely lovely ladies and Good Luck ! Can't wait for you to tell us about your maiden voyage out and about in you GORGEOUS So Kates !



I purchased both colors in 38.5. To make matters worse I have the black patent in 38.5 waiting for me at my parents house as I knew I wouldn't be home. I am a pretty true US 9. What really messes me up is that my left foot is about a 1/4 in. smaller than my right, which makes sizing on this type of shoe a disaster! So yes, if I understand your question, I need to size down a full size ( from my US tts) for So Kate. I anticipate the left foot to fit quite nicely with no more slippage and the larger right foot to be tight, but hopefully bearable. Wish me luck on replacing/ exchanging the Rouge, Black, and Nude patents for a 38..... I'll let you know how the 38s work out.


----------



## shop955

My SA showed me the new python So Kates coming out this fall in the Eclipse color... To die for!! She got in a pair by accident but couldn't sell them  I can hardly wait, I'm already on the wait list


----------



## mrsjcfk

shop955 said:


> My SA showed me the new python So Kates coming out this fall in the Eclipse color... To die for!! She got in a pair by accident but couldn't sell them  I can hardly wait, I'm already on the wait list




I've seen them on eBay. They're beautiful. They look very similar to the bronze ones. Too bad they're not my size!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christina2 said:


> What size did you buy in the Rouge and Curacao ? Are you sending the Rouge back to go down 1 full size ? I think that really is the best way to buy So Kates. The small bit of discomfort while you break them in will be rewarded 1000 times over by knowing they will fit your foot PERFECTLY with NO chance of heel slip. I just finished my second full week of breaking in So Kates at my job and they are beginning to feel like they were absolutely MADE for my feet. To me this is the magic of Louboutin's heels. If you're patient with them, they will reward you with a look like no other pair of heels ! ... As far as So Kates go , the old saying " NO PAIN, NO GAIN " really is true ... So be patient with your lovely lovely ladies and Good Luck ! Can't wait for you to tell us about your maiden voyage out and about in you GORGEOUS So Kates !




Christina, when are you going to show us pics of these Kates you've been breaking in! You've gotten me so curious about this fit you're working so hard to achieve. 



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## shop955

mrsjcfk said:


> I've seen them on eBay. They're beautiful. They look very similar to the bronze ones. Too bad they're not my size!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I saw the listing too, they do look very similar! however in person, they're definitely more of a greenish silver than a bronze. very interesting!


----------



## mrsjcfk

shop955 said:


> I saw the listing too, they do look very similar! however in person, they're definitely more of a greenish silver than a bronze. very interesting!



Greenish silver - that does sound interesting! I've been kicking myself for missing out on the bronze ones so I will definitely be on top of these!



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BagBragger

mrsjcfk said:


> Christina, when are you going to show us pics of these Kates.




I'm chomping on my popcorn with the side eye look...but you took my thought and put it to screen!  Based on some of the questions/requests we've seen it would seem reasonable to expect, "See, look, here are mine"!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

bagbragger said:


> i'm chomping on my popcorn with the side eye look...but you took my thought and put it to screen!  Based on some of the questions/requests we've seen it would seem reasonable to expect, "see, look, here are mine"!!!




+1


----------



## Christina2

FitForAQueen said:


> I purchased both colors in 38.5. To make matters worse I have the black patent in 38.5 waiting for me at my parents house as I knew I wouldn't be home. I am a pretty true US 9. What really messes me up is that my left foot is about a 1/4 in. smaller than my right, which makes sizing on this type of shoe a disaster! So yes, if I understand your question, I need to size down a full size ( from my US tts) for So Kate. I anticipate the left foot to fit quite nicely with no more slippage and the larger right foot to be tight, but hopefully bearable. Wish me luck on replacing/ exchanging the Rouge, Black, and Nude patents for a 38..... I'll let you know how the 38s work out.


Sounds like you are on your way to a perfect fit even if you have a slightly different sized left foot. The key to a perfect fit in So Kates is PERSEVERANCE - don't let the pain stop the plan - if you just bear up to it you WILL be rewarded ! I remember my first week in my new So Kates was - well let's just say it's really not something I want to remember - lol ... but now they look GORGEOUS. Just like they were made to be on my feet ! Good luck and do let us know how you're doing dear.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mrsjcfk said:


> Christina, when are you going to show us pics of these Kates you've been breaking in! You've gotten me so curious about this fit you're working so hard to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Yes please show! I know you prefer the So Kate's 120mm over just about anything.  I'm interested in seeing how you take them a full size down and wear them to work all day. By the way, what is your occupation if you don't mind me asking? A librarian? I can't imagine any other where you are high on ladders....


----------



## Christina2

Mrs. MFH said:


> Yes please show! I know you prefer the So Kate's 120mm over just about anything.  I'm interested in seeing how you take them a full size down and wear them to work all day. By the way, what is your occupation if you don't mind me asking? A librarian? I can't imagine any other where you are high on ladders....


Yes girls it does take some doing to break in the So Kates to fit without heel gaps - but I think I'm getting pretty good at it. Partly because I get to spend most of the day standing so my heels tend to break in pretty fast.... I am a customer service rep / counter girl for a large home hardware supply store. Some of the products I need to get for the customers are up on pretty high shelves ( like a library ) so we have these ladders that roll back and forth so we can reach the high shelves. So you can prorbably realize how DEADLY a loose fitting pair of 120mm heels would be and why the boss does not want us to take our shoes off. Besides I wouldn't want to take my shoes off anyway - sometimes people drop just about anything on the floor and that could be a BIG problem in bare feet if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christina2 said:


> Yes girls it does take some doing to break in the So Kates to fit without heel gaps - but I think I'm getting pretty good at it. Partly because I get to spend most of the day standing so my heels tend to break in pretty fast.... I am a customer service rep / counter girl for a large home hardware supply store. Some of the products I need to get for the customers are up on pretty high shelves ( like a library ) so we have these ladders that roll back and forth so we can reach the high shelves. So you can prorbably realize how DEADLY a loose fitting pair of 120mm heels would be and why the boss does not want us to take our shoes off. Besides I wouldn't want to take my shoes off anyway - sometimes people drop just about anything on the floor and that could be a BIG problem in bare feet if you know what I mean.




Still waiting on those pics of those fabulous So Kate's....I have 6 pair and can't imagine wearing or standing in them for most of the day.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Still waiting on those pics of those fabulous So Kate's....I have 6 pair and can't imagine wearing or standing in them for most of the day.




Have a feeling we will be waiting for a loooooong time. 
Hardware store and the managers allow you to climb ladders for items in 5" heels? In my younger days when I worked retail and warehouse we had to wear work appropriate shoes to avoid liability... Well, nvm.
Back to waiting on these fabulous fitting shoes


----------



## BagBragger

Kenyanqn said:


> Have a feeling we will be waiting for a loooooong time.
> Hardware store and the managers allow you to climb ladders for items in 5" heels? In my younger days when I worked retail and warehouse we had to wear work appropriate shoes to avoid liability... Well, nvm.
> Back to waiting on these fabulous fitting shoes




OMG yes!  Stevie Wonder could see how that was skirted!!!!  The thoughts and possible comments are swarming in my head!!!!!  I do not know any member on the PF personally, so all of what I say below were either my initial thoughts or me postulating what just simply seems to make sense. 

1) I notice that even though there was a reply to Mrs. MFH, there was nothing mentioned about returning to share pictures!

2) Going forward, I wish all request for mod shots would go unanswered.  It actually now should be considered a joke and/or disrespectful when such request are made.  If you can't meet people where they are then you should ask for anything either.

3) Serioulsy, small business or big box stores, they don't want you in a kitten heel let along 120 mm!  Aside from heel height, shoes with leather soles are too easy to slip and fall in...on wet or dry surfaces.  Rubber soles.  No heels.  It provides for more productivity and safety.  Anything else would be DEADLY! Point. Blank. Period.

5) At this point, all questions about sizing and such should be sent through PM.  It's too common place at this point.  And there is a sizing thread for just that.  Readers should not have to continue to sift through this...stuff!

6) What's the thing with punctuation placement?

*Edited*

I think that there has been a few of us who have made a note, in one way or another, about the awkwardness, aggressiveness, or creepiness of some of the post that have been highly visible laetely.   And although the few of us are a minority of numbers, I do believe that regardless of the number some serious attention should be given to the matter.  Again, no I'll intent, and absolutely all are welcomed...that's a wonderful thing; but, when post are the things I've already mentioned coupled with being one sided...well that's just bad and inconsiderate of those who have shed a little light on what's occurring.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kenyanqn said:


> Have a feeling we will be waiting for a loooooong time.
> Hardware store and the managers allow you to climb ladders for items in 5" heels? In my younger days when I worked retail and warehouse we had to wear work appropriate shoes to avoid liability... Well, nvm.
> Back to waiting on these fabulous fitting shoes




+1....shame, shame, shame....


----------



## Christina2

Mrs. MFH said:


> Still waiting on those pics of those fabulous So Kate's....I have 6 pair and can't imagine wearing or standing in them for most of the day.


This seems like a strange post to me. I buy shoes because I intend to wear them. I am certainly not the only one here who wears So Kates all day. Have you seen Stilly's posts ? She wore a different pair of So Kates to work everyday for a week.


----------



## BagBragger

Nope not strange at all!!!! I think the thing that is missed from the mention of Stilly is...WE'VE ACTUALLY SEEN HER SHOES!!!!  As pointed out she wore a different pair everyday for a week AANNDDD she also posted pictures of each day...many pictures as she always does!  And she doesn't aggressively post rapid fire questions such as "how do they fit?", "what size did you buy?", "how long does it take you to break them in?", etc.  Nor does she post unsolicited advice!!!

Mrs. MFH and Kenyanqn I am completely baffled.  Is the point being intentionally missed like the return request for pictures was ignored????  I don't get it.  SMH!  Who questioned the intent of buying the shoes?  And to my point, okay, so the shoes at bought with the intention for them to be worn, and we have heard countless stories of them being worn and co-workers admiring them and all and how 100mm just won't do (and the implication that they shouldn't for anyone)...so where are they?  Repeated replies but still no pictures???? Really???? Well stop asking other to post their pictures. Simple as that!

At this point, it's just a matter of irritation and annoyance.  I'm not the CL police or a moderator, and I admit I do get irritated easily...my guess is its time to take another break from this sub forum.  I'll be over reading in the Gucci Sale, the LV, Chanel, and TV show threads reading and minimally participating in the celebrity threads.  I would go back to the Celine threads but I'm afraid they"ll be a bad influence on my wallet &#128540;!  PM me when the innocently "I don't understand, whatever do you mean?" and blatant ignoring stops and ownership/pictures start!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> Nope not strange at all!!!! I think the thing that is missed from the mention of Stilly is...WE'VE ACTUALLY SEEN HER SHOES!!!!  As pointed out she wore a different pair everyday for a week AANNDDD she also posted pictures of each day...many pictures as she always does!  And she doesn't aggressively post rapid fire questions such as "how do they fit?", "what size did you buy?", "how long does it take you to break them in?", etc.  Nor does she post unsolicited advice!!!
> 
> Mrs. MFH and Kenyanqn I am completely baffled.  Is the point being intentionally missed like the return request for pictures was ignored????  I don't get it.  SMH!  Who questioned the intent of buying the shoes?  And to my point, okay, so the shoes at bought with the intention for them to be worn, and we have heard countless stories of them being worn and co-workers admiring them and all and how 100mm just won't do (and the implication that they shouldn't for anyone)...so where are they?  Repeated replies but still no pictures???? Really???? Well stop asking other to post their pictures. Simple as that!
> 
> At this point, it's just a matter of irritation and annoyance.  I'm not the CL police or a moderator, and I admit I do get irritated easily...my guess is its time to take another break from this sub forum.  I'll be over reading in the Gucci Sale, the LV, Chanel, and TV show threads reading and minimally participating in the celebrity threads.  I would go back to the Celine threads but I'm afraid they"ll be a bad influence on my wallet &#128540;!  PM me when the innocently "I don't understand, whatever do you mean?" and blatant ignoring stops and ownership/pictures start!




Don't waste your time any longer. You and I BOTH know what's going on here. As do others I'm sure of it. Lol


----------



## Kenyanqn

Mrs. MFH said:


> Don't waste your time any longer. You and I BOTH know what's going on here. As do others I'm sure of it. Lol




Don't we all!


----------



## BirkinLover77

shop955 said:


> My SA showed me the new python So Kates coming out this fall in the Eclipse color... To die for!! She got in a pair by accident but couldn't sell them  I can hardly wait, I'm already on the wait list


Did you happen to quick snap a photo!!! LOL


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christina2 said:


> Yes girls it does take some doing to break in the So Kates to fit without heel gaps - but I think I'm getting pretty good at it. Partly because I get to spend most of the day standing so my heels tend to break in pretty fast.... I am a customer service rep / counter girl for a large home hardware supply store. Some of the products I need to get for the customers are up on pretty high shelves ( like a library ) so we have these ladders that roll back and forth so we can reach the high shelves. So you can prorbably realize how DEADLY a loose fitting pair of 120mm heels would be and why the boss does not want us to take our shoes off. Besides I wouldn't want to take my shoes off anyway - sometimes people drop just about anything on the floor and that could be a BIG problem in bare feet if you know what I mean.


Girl, You are so funny, I am LMAO!!!


----------



## shop955

BirkinLover77 said:


> Did you happen to quick snap a photo!!! LOL


I didn't, my SA was nervous even showing me lol but someone does have them listed on eBay! they're gorgeousssss


----------



## BirkinLover77

shop955 said:


> I didn't, my SA was nervous even showing me lol but someone does have them listed on eBay! they're gorgeousssss


Thank you, will check these out on ebay.


----------



## MegsVC

BagBragger said:


> Nope not strange at all!!!! I think the thing that is missed from the mention of Stilly is...WE'VE ACTUALLY SEEN HER SHOES!!!!  As pointed out she wore a different pair everyday for a week AANNDDD she also posted pictures of each day...many pictures as she always does!  And she doesn't aggressively post rapid fire questions such as "how do they fit?", "what size did you buy?", "how long does it take you to break them in?", etc.  Nor does she post unsolicited advice!!!
> 
> Mrs. MFH and Kenyanqn I am completely baffled.  Is the point being intentionally missed like the return request for pictures was ignored????  I don't get it.  SMH!  Who questioned the intent of buying the shoes?  And to my point, okay, so the shoes at bought with the intention for them to be worn, and we have heard countless stories of them being worn and co-workers admiring them and all and how 100mm just won't do (and the implication that they shouldn't for anyone)...so where are they?  Repeated replies but still no pictures???? Really???? Well stop asking other to post their pictures. Simple as that!
> 
> At this point, it's just a matter of irritation and annoyance.  I'm not the CL police or a moderator, and I admit I do get irritated easily...my guess is its time to take another break from this sub forum.  I'll be over reading in the Gucci Sale, the LV, Chanel, and TV show threads reading and minimally participating in the celebrity threads.  I would go back to the Celine threads but I'm afraid they"ll be a bad influence on my wallet &#128540;!  PM me when the innocently "I don't understand, whatever do you mean?" and blatant ignoring stops and ownership/pictures start!


 
LOL 

I've always been more of a lurker then a poster here, but lately I've just been looking around the CL forum just shaking my head.. how strange.. 
I can only imagine the work safe claim if an employee fell off a ladder in 5 inch high heels..


----------



## Christchrist

Well I am not posting pics of me in my So Kates. That's because I'm a fat preggo. Hahahaha 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Well I am not posting pics of me in my So Kates. That's because I'm a fat preggo. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


Congrats. Hope you gave a wonderful and safe delivery.


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats. Hope you gave a wonderful and safe delivery.




Thank you dahling 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Well I am not posting pics of me in my So Kates. That's because I'm a fat preggo. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version




We all know you have a fabulous collection and your mod pics are good hope all is well with the pregnancy and that you have a healthy baby.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> We all know you have a fabulous collection and your mod pics are good hope all is well with the pregnancy and that you have a healthy baby.




Thank you dear 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Well I am not posting pics of me in my So Kates. That's because I'm a fat preggo. Hahahaha




Another good influence for me to behave.  I'm over it.  I promise. And I'm off my soapbox. I won't even let out a peep about it.  

I do hope you are well and taking super good care of yourself.  You'll be back to walking tall in the 120mm regularly soon!


----------



## BagBragger

MegsVC said:


> LOL
> 
> I've always been more of a lurker then a poster here, but lately I've just been looking around the CL forum just shaking my head.. how strange..
> I can only imagine the work safe claim if an employee fell off a ladder in 5 inch high heels..




I was about to type something snarky, but I just posted that I wouldn't say a peep about it...gosh darn...I should have read these post in the order they were made, lol! 
Okay...this won't hurt: strange indeed!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Don't waste your time any longer. You and I BOTH know what's going on here. As do others I'm sure of it. Lol




Yep, sad but true.  However, I'm done with it.  No more attention.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shop955 said:


> My SA showed me the new python So Kates coming out this fall in the Eclipse color... To die for!! She got in a pair by accident but couldn't sell them  I can hardly wait, I'm already on the wait list


I wonder why there is a pair listed on eBay already then...  Did you see it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Christi...50703?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20e6209dcf


----------



## shop955

yea i did! They probably just have better SAs/connections than I do. If I talked to a manager I maybe could of got them, but the person I talked to was very new and was playing it safe. Plus they weren't my size, so I didn't push too hard


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pigalle follies 100

Posted on the disappointed in the new Pigalles thread also but ....

i stopped into the cl boutique on my way to another meeting today and this is my report.

Surprisingly, they were not ugly at all. In fact, beautiful in real life which gives us hope. Unfortunately japan will not be getting any shipping for 120s and i would really like to know what my sizing would be.

The sizing for a 100 was exactly the same as my p100s, a size 37.
The slope is steeper than a pigalle, just like the new cut pigalle 120 and the so kates.
Also, the heel height was higher than pigalle 100 by a 3-4 mm. Plenty of toe cleavage i must say.

I really want to know if i am supposed to size down by half or full for a 120. Unfortunately, since a lot of japanese women cannot handle wearing 120s, they don't sell well so the boutiques do not get much here in that height so i would have to order from overseas if i were ever to purchase.

The color i tried on which was the only pair that came in so far is called glitter sirene.
I usually do not like glitter, but it was gorgeous irl.&#12288;&#12288;maybe some may think it reminds them of a mackerel lol! 

Please see attached pics for your reference.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shop955 said:


> yea i did! They probably just have better SAs/connections than I do. If I talked to a manager I maybe could of got them, but the person I talked to was very new and was playing it safe. Plus they weren't my size, so I didn't push too hard


I saw a Piga Lace in Eclipse and the color was a deep navy blue with a purplish tint.
Is the SK Eclipse with a green tint?  I guess the color could show up very differently depending on the material.

I already have the SK in Python Armure Bronze and was wondering if the color is close.
The color looks gray, but depending on lighting it could look slightly oh so very slightly bronze.

If the two are so close, I should pass since I need to behave.


----------



## venusforu

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I saw a Piga Lace in Eclipse and the color was a deep navy blue with a purplish tint.
> Is the SK Eclipse with a green tint?  I guess the color could show up very differently depending on the material.
> 
> I already have the SK in Python Armure Bronze and was wondering if the color is close.
> The color looks gray, but depending on lighting it could look slightly oh so very slightly bronze.
> 
> If the two are so close, I should pass since I need to behave.


Hello Helen! You are right! Eclipse Armure will grey and blue. That eBay listing is the Bronze from last year and misleading. Europe already has it. It is beautiful.


----------



## grtlegs

venusforu said:


> Hello Helen! You are right! Eclipse Armure will grey and blue. That eBay listing is the Bronze from last year and misleading. Europe already has it. It is beautiful.


I thought that too....Stilly has that color(the one shown in the auction) and got it as her first pair of So Kates....so not a new color....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> Hello Helen! You are right! Eclipse Armure will grey and blue. That eBay listing is the Bronze from last year and misleading. Europe already has it. It is beautiful.


So they are quite different from the Armure?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> Hello Helen! You are right! Eclipse Armure will grey and blue. That eBay listing is the Bronze from last year and misleading. Europe already has it. It is beautiful.


I meant the bronze sorry.  would the eclipse be different from the bronze?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

grtlegs said:


> I thought that too....Stilly has that color(the one shown in the auction) and got it as her first pair of So Kates....so not a new color....


I have a pair in bronze, same as Stilly's, and when I saw the ebay listing I thought there was no difference but I guess its a wrong listing then.  Misleading!


----------



## venusforu

You can go to CL Europe E shop and see Fall Winter Collection. They have Pigalle Follies and Lady Peep in Python Armure Eclipse. Way different. I have the Bronze and can tell the difference. Both of you can see!


----------



## venusforu

I am sure US will have it very soon so better get on that list! US E shop will also re stock the watersnake purple soon.


----------



## venusforu

Python Armure Eclipse=silvery greyish blue!


----------



## Talithajoy

Ladies I just got an e-mail from the Smets store in Brussels stating my So Kates have arrived and I can pick them up next weekend! I am so so so excited and wanted to share it with you all


----------



## venusforu

Congratulations! Please post photos of your acquisitions!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> You can go to CL Europe E shop and see Fall Winter Collection. They have Pigalle Follies and Lady Peep in Python Armure Eclipse. Way different. I have the Bronze and can tell the difference. Both of you can see!


They seem like a lighter gray than the Armure bronze


----------



## venusforu

Yes! Silvery with blue into it. Very metallic. That's why that EBAY listing is definitely misleading! Such behaviour is unacceptable!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> Yes! Silvery with blue into it. Very metallic. That's why that EBAY listing is definitely misleading! Such behaviour is unacceptable!


I wonder why she is doing it.  She is only going to get into trouble with the buyer


----------



## venusforu

Hoping whoever buys it doesn't know better? I hope no one buys it! 


Btw, do you like the Python Armure Eclipse? Any thoughts?


----------



## shop955

Maybe their sales associate is as confusing as mine was.. mine told me the greenish silver were the eclipse! i wouldn't of known better. It is somewhat confusing, I see the armure you are talking about on the EU site, but they don't say eclipse? Maybe I'm translating wrong. The blueish silver is beautiful though!


----------



## venusforu

shop955 said:


> Maybe they're sales associate is as confusing as mine was.. mine told me the greenish silver were the eclipse! i wouldn't of known better. It is somewhat confusing, I see the armure you are talking about on the EU site, but they don't say eclipse? Maybe I'm translating wrong. The blueish silver is beautiful though!


Please go to the Lady Peep Python Armure and open it. Read the description. It is all there. Love the Lady Peep!


----------



## shop955

venusforu said:


> Please go to the Lady Peep Python Armure and open it. Read the description. It is all there. Love the Lady Peep!


very beautiful! I love the lady peep as well


----------



## BirkinLover77

Talithajoy said:


> Ladies I just got an e-mail from the Smets store in Brussels stating my So Kates have arrived and I can pick them up next weekend! I am so so so excited and wanted to share it with you all


Congrats to You.


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have a pair in bronze, same as Stilly's, and when I saw the ebay listing I thought there was no difference but I guess its a wrong listing then.  Misleading!




Lol. I thought that too but then though maybe the difference was slight and I wasn't seeing it


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

venusforu said:


> Hoping whoever buys it doesn't know better? I hope no one buys it!
> 
> 
> Btw, do you like the Python Armure Eclipse? Any thoughts?


The buyer would know as soon as she sees the box description I would have thought?

I have the Armure bronze which looks like a dark gray where Eclipse seems to be lighter and kind of silvery if that is a word???  I do like them, but wondering if the two are too close in color.

I was looking on the French site and it says Pigalle Follies.&#12288;&#12288;I AM CONFUSED!!!&#12288;&#12288;Are these coming in So Kates as well or just in Follies style???

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_fr/shop/women/pigalle-follies-python.html


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The buyer would know as soon as she sees the box description I would have thought?
> 
> I have the Armure bronze which looks like a dark gray where Eclipse seems to be lighter and kind of silvery if that is a word???  I do like them, but wondering if the two are too close in color.
> 
> I was looking on the French site and it says Pigalle Follies.&#12288;&#12288;I AM CONFUSED!!!&#12288;&#12288;Are these coming in So Kates as well or just in Follies style???
> 
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_fr/shop/women/pigalle-follies-python.html


Its so confusing because the name of the color is Armure and the AW 2013 version is Armure too but there is a Bronze description to it.


----------



## shop955

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Its so confusing because the name of the color is Armure and the AW 2013 version is Armure too but there is a Bronze description to it.


I'm confused as well, that's what I was saying look at the lady peeps. they're both named the same thing, neither have eclipse in the title? Too much


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shop955 said:


> I'm confused as well, that's what I was saying look at the lady peeps. they're both named the same thing, neither have eclipse in the title? Too much


I saw the LP too and I was like ... wait...
Also the style. I thought I saw on this thread that its coming out in SK but the site says Pigalle Follies so now I dont know my sizing.  Do we size down by half or full?

I tried on the follies 100 and the sizing was exactly the same as P100.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I got an answer from my SA.  It is a So Kate and its called Python Armure Eclipse and its a silvery blue.  I guess the color way would be different from the bronze.  Much lighter.


----------



## grtlegs

One really needs to be careful on ebay......I can't tell you how many times I have seen Decollette 554's being listed as So Kates(some have actually sold, so people have gotten suckered), So Kate's being listed as Pigalle and vice versa....and in terms of Manolo's any pumps being listed as the BB even though they don't look anything like BB's.....Ebay sellers are trying to cash in on the hype and are hoping that if they list it as that item in the title, someone will fall for it.....buyer beware...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

grtlegs said:


> One really needs to be careful on ebay......I can't tell you how many times I have seen Decollette 554's being listed as So Kates(some have actually sold, so people have gotten suckered), So Kate's being listed as Pigalle and vice versa....and in terms of Manolo's any pumps being listed as the BB even though they don't look anything like BB's.....Ebay sellers are trying to cash in on the hype and are hoping that if they list it as that item in the title, someone will fall for it.....buyer beware...


Do you think they ship the shoes with the correct description with the wrong shoes for unsuspecting buyers?

I was always thinking why are these sellers listing SKs as Pigalles and vice versa and just as you say, Decollette as SKs etc.

The name is on the CL box you know.


----------



## grtlegs

Many of these sellers don't have or offer the box...... I recall seeing a pair of navy patent So Kate's that sold(at a very high price) recently.... Note : I don't think there are navy patent so Kate's.....at least I have not seen them.... But there are navy patent Decollette 554's.... Hmmm....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

grtlegs said:


> Many of these sellers don't have or offer the box...... I recall seeing a pair of navy patent So Kate's that sold(at a very high price) recently.... Note : I don't think there are navy patent so Kate's.....at least I have not seen them.... But there are navy patent Decollette 554's.... Hmmm....


I havent seen a navy one either.  Come to think of it you are right .  The ones saying they are So Kate when they are Decollette 554 are listed as no box hmmmm... sneaky!!!


----------



## baciami

Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum, but admittedly have been lurking on this website for years! I recently ordered online my first pair of so kates (nude patent) in a 37. I am a 36.5 in the Fifi 100s (patent). Not sure if this is a good point of reference but this is the only other pair I own!

I've read so many different reviews as to sizing--some people went down .5 to a full size while others are TTS or even .5 size up! Only a 37 was available so I bought them anyways just in case! It's so crazy how these shoes are so difficult to track down.

I would really appreciate it if someone could advise whether they think a 37 will be too big. I've read that patent so kates do not stretch as much as the kid leather and the suede. 

If the 37s are too big, I will be selling them (and not for a ridiculous mark-up as some other posters have found on ebay) and praying I find a 36.5!

Thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

baciami said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to the forum, but admittedly have been lurking on this website for years! I recently ordered online my first pair of so kates (nude patent) in a 37. I am a 36.5 in the Fifi 100s (patent). Not sure if this is a good point of reference but this is the only other pair I own!
> 
> I've read so many different reviews as to sizing--some people went down .5 to a full size while others are TTS or even .5 size up! Only a 37 was available so I bought them anyways just in case! It's so crazy how these shoes are so difficult to track down.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone could advise whether they think a 37 will be too big. I've read that patent so kates do not stretch as much as the kid leather and the suede.
> 
> If the 37s are too big, I will be selling them (and not for a ridiculous mark-up as some other posters have found on ebay) and praying I find a 36.5!
> 
> Thanks so much!


I own Fifi 100s.  I can go down to a 36.5, but I buy 37s to be kind to my toes although I get heel slippage.  I can walk in 100s elegantly even if they do not hug my heels, but 120s are a totally different story.
My patent So Kates are all 36.5, so a 37 is most likely too big for you.  They might feel comfortable, but wear them around on the carpet even for a few minutes and I bet you will get heel slippage making it impossible to walk in them.  Hard floors and concrete will make matters worse so I think you should at least be a 36.5.  You actually might be able to size down to a 36.  My exotic So Kates are 36 in fact.

I do not know if this would be a reference for you, but I am a US 6.5 all the way with normal width feet.


----------



## baciami

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I own Fifi 100s. I can go down to a 36.5, but I buy 37s to be kind to my toes although I get heel slippage. I can walk in 100s elegantly even if they do not hug my heels, but 120s are a totally different story.
> My patent So Kates are all 36.5, so a 37 is most likely too big for you. They might feel comfortable, but wear them around on the carpet even for a few minutes and I bet you will get heel slippage making it impossible to walk in them. Hard floors and concrete will make matters worse so I think you should at least be a 36.5. You actually might be able to size down to a 36. My exotic So Kates are 36 in fact.
> 
> I do not know if this would be a reference for you, but I am a US 6.5 all the way with normal width feet.


 
Thanks so much for this! I am also a US 6.5 so sounds like 37 will be too big. This is really helpful. Assuming that they are too big, I'll repost on this board to see if anyone wants to take the off my hands!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

baciami said:


> Thanks so much for this! I am also a US 6.5 so sounds like 37 will be too big. This is really helpful. Assuming that they are too big, I'll repost on this board to see if anyone wants to take the off my hands!


You are not supposed to try and sell your shoes not only on this thread, but here on this entire forum FYI.


----------



## Talithajoy

I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


----------



## anasa

Lovely!!! I usually avoid suede on shoes (too high maintenance for me), but your SK's are really changing my mind. They're gorgeous! 




Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you Anasa! Yes they are high maintenance but I will only wear them on special occassions I guess.. I also saw the patent SK but I already have the old Pigalle 120 in patent leather which is why I chose suede. The suede is so beautiful, soft and chic!


----------



## Pebblerock

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.



These suede so kate looks stunning on you!!! I would also like to point out amazing legs!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


 
Those look stunning on you-great purchase.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


Congrats Talithajoy!  They look great on you.  Beautiful legs!


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you ladies! I can't stop looking at them haha


----------



## Christina2

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


CL show hire you as a shoe model. Those So Kates look PERFECT on you dear. Wear them in good health and be ready for all the compliments.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.



those look gorgeous on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Talithajoy said:


> I finally have my suede So Kates and they are gorgeous! The Smets store in Brussels was beautiful and the staff was very kind. They offered me a drink in their bar/terrace so I immediately took some pictures and wore them to the car! I am currently breaking them in with socks at home.


So kate look gorgeous on you


----------



## Talithajoy

Thank you all, I am so flattered! I really prefer the SK over the old P120 and I really want more pairs now! The heel is so thin and delicate and I love the pointier toe.


----------



## stilly

Saks.com has listed the So Kates in both Black & Voilet Suede for pre-order.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Saks.com has listed the So Kates in both Black & Voilet Suede for pre-order.


Thank u for the Info on So kate


----------



## Talithajoy

Violet suede? Does anybody have a pic of these?


----------



## Pebblerock

Saw this on Instagram, I love them!!! Hopefully they will be released in the US!


----------



## Talithajoy

Those are for sale in the Netherlands! Not quite sure if the store sells internationally  but it's called Finds and it is located in Den bosch, the Netherlands


----------



## Pebblerock

Talithajoy said:


> Those are for sale in the Netherlands! Not quite sure if the store sells internationally  but it's called Finds and it is located in Den bosch, the Netherlands



Omg thanks! I was actually there last summer, Bosch bol are amazing!! My husbands family are from Tilburg.


----------



## Talithajoy

Oh wow really? What a coincidence! Maybe your husbands family can pick them up for you - I believe they arrived last week! And yes Bosche bollen are the best, I love them too


----------



## Pebblerock

Talithajoy said:


> Oh wow really? What a coincidence! Maybe your husbands family can pick them up for you - I believe they arrived last week! And yes Bosche bollen are the best, I love them too



Yes thank you for the spelling correction! My husband always gets on my case for not knowing a single Dutch word lol. I will ask my bro in law  thanks again!


----------



## Talithajoy

Dutch can be a really difficult language, especially if it's not your native language! And you're welcome for the tip  Please let me know if it worked out and I would love to see them!


----------



## Sokate

Question is shoe swapping on this forum allowed? I have a pair of youpis which are just not my style I would prefer another pair of so Kate's but I hate the thought of selling them on ebay more than what I paid to cover the fees so i wonder if I can request to swap with someone? Never seen anyone do it but I thought it might be worth a shot...


----------



## calflu

No it's not allowed here!

I think it says on the rules.




Sokate said:


> Question is shoe swapping on this forum allowed? I have a pair of youpis which are just not my style I would prefer another pair of so Kate's but I hate the thought of selling them on ebay more than what I paid to cover the fees so i wonder if I can request to swap with someone? Never seen anyone do it but I thought it might be worth a shot...


----------



## xbebelove

Hi ladies!

This is my first time attaching an image so hopefully i did it right.. :S
Basically.. i waited for 5 months for the so kate to be available in Toronto and when i got the call.. I was sooooo excited!! But unfortunately they don't seem to fit right!

The size 6 was way too small.. i felt my toes crammed up and I just don't think stretching it out would be enough (the SA and the manager both said it's way too small)

However the size 6.5 (the image attached) seems way too big! the SA even brought over insoles for me to put in the shoe however there was still a gap at the back (almost enough for one finger when i stand) and when I walk my feet would potentially slide in and out

I was just super devastated and the SA said these shoes aren't for anybody.. and the manager told me maybe they're just not meant to be yours :'( 

Sorry for the long post but has anyone else experienced this problem? Is it just my feet? Any solutions? So devastated right now!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

xbebelove said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is my first time attaching an image so hopefully i did it right.. :S
> Basically.. i waited for 5 months for the so kate to be available in Toronto and when i got the call.. I was sooooo excited!! But unfortunately they don't seem to fit right!
> 
> The size 6 was way too small.. i felt my toes crammed up and I just don't think stretching it out would be enough (the SA and the manager both said it's way too small)
> 
> However the size 6.5 (the image attached) seems way too big! the SA even brought over insoles for me to put in the shoe however there was still a gap at the back (almost enough for one finger when i stand) and when I walk my feet would potentially slide in and out
> 
> I was just super devastated and the SA said these shoes aren't for anybody.. and the manager told me maybe they're just not meant to be yours :'(
> 
> Sorry for the long post but has anyone else experienced this problem? Is it just my feet? Any solutions? So devastated right now!!!


IMO like you stated the 6.5 is big ( heel spillage & finger gap) so the 6 seems to be the correct size. From my experience in the beginning they are so snug but with a few wear the leather begins to stretch out and confirm to your feet. Practice walking at home in them for a few hours and you will begin to feel the difference in comfort from the beginning when you first put them on. I am no expert here so my suggestion is from my own experience on wearing SK's and love them.


----------



## xbebelove

BirkinLover77 said:


> IMO like you stated the 6.5 is big ( heel spillage & finger gap) so the 6 seems to be the correct size. From my experience in the beginning they are so snug but with a few wear the leather begins to stretch out and confirm to your feet. Practice walking at home in them for a few hours and you will begin to feel the difference in comfort from the beginning when you first put them on. I am no expert here so my suggestion is from my own experience on wearing SK's and love them.


hi thank you for replying!

When your shoes are "snug" are your toes crinkled up as well :S I can stuff my feet into the size 6&#8230; However my toes are not able to lay straight..


----------



## cocoluv

Red patent so kates available at Matches Fashion ladies RUN!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

xbebelove said:


> hi thank you for replying!
> 
> When your shoes are "snug" are your toes crinkled up as well :S I can stuff my feet into the size 6&#8230; However my toes are not able to lay straight..


Not really, because of the arch and slope of the shoes it appears as though you are walking on your toes but that is only the illusion from a picture point of view. However, you should be comfortable in them as you walk in them after a few wears. For all CL shoes, at first they are snug meaning since they are NEW your feet needs to adopt or mold  to the structure of the shoes. Hope this help. You may check out fellow Stilly or other TPFers tread wearing their fabulous So Kate.


----------



## DT93

I was in the same boat as you, when i first received the so kates. I ordered a size 5 and it was TINY, my foot felt huge compared to the shoes and when I first put my foot in my toes felt scrunched but I stood in them and started to walk and my toes relaxed. Even after 5 mins the so kates stretched and felt much comfier. Just use the hair dryer trick to stretch them in the toe box, I think go with the 6


----------



## jalbs

xbebelove said:


> hi thank you for replying!
> 
> When your shoes are "snug" are your toes crinkled up as well :S I can stuff my feet into the size 6 However my toes are not able to lay straight..




I would go with the 6 if I were you. Initially I bought my so Kate's in size 35 and they were just a little snug and after wearing them a few times, I get major heel slippage. I now buy size 34.5 and they r super snug and my toes feel scrunched initially but after two or so wears out, they stretch and form to your foot. I would go with the 6 if I were u. I had the same issues u r talking about and now even insoles don't help my stretched  out so Kate's.


----------



## stilly

The US CL Online site listed the Nude Patent & Black Patent SK's for sale today...some sizes left...they go quick! Also some Pigalle Follies 120's are listed.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> The US CL Online site listed the Nude Patent & Black Patent SK's for sale today...some sizes left...they go quick! Also some Pigalle Follies 120's are listed.


Thanks Stilly, CL favorite are like lighting they go so fast. I miss them in the So Kate in Nude (8) in my size. Hope to get them sometime in the future.


----------



## jalbs

stilly said:


> The US CL Online site listed the Nude Patent & Black Patent SK's for sale today...some sizes left...they go quick! Also some Pigalle Follies 120's are listed.




Ughhh I don't see that  they still come up as $625. Help!


----------



## grtlegs

I think the posting meant that the sizes were available for sale, not that they went on sale...but maybe I am wrong.....I don't think the So Kates have been marked down on the CL site.....they are still $625


----------



## Sokate

Pam Jenkins just listed rouge de mars and black so Kate's and they take off the vat for international orders! Just ordered the rouge de mars in a 37 so if anyone is looking.. Www.pamjenkins.co.uk


----------



## Sokate

calflu said:


> No it's not allowed here!
> 
> I think it says on the rules.




Thanks for that never bothered to read the rules figured it might be worth a shot looks like ebay it is! Thanks...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

grtlegs said:


> I think the posting meant that the sizes were available for sale, not that they went on sale...but maybe I am wrong.....I don't think the So Kates have been marked down on the CL site.....they are still $625


Seasonal colors may go on sales, but So Kate Black and nude, which seems to be becoming a classic may not go on sale.  That is what I have seen and have been told by my SAs.  Classics don't go on sales (


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> Saks.com has listed the So Kates in both Black & Voilet Suede for pre-order.



Thank you!! Snagged the Violet.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Has anyone snagged the eclipse yet?!?!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> Has anyone snagged the eclipse yet?!?!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I did get the Eclipse.  They are TDF!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I did get the Eclipse.  They are TDF!


Do you mind posting pictures.


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I did get the Eclipse.  They are TDF!




&#128555; so jealous!! Madison sold out of my size already. I don't know where else to get them. Please post pics!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> &#128555; so jealous!! Madison sold out of my size already. I don't know where else to get them. Please post pics!!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



I got mine from Madison. You should call US CL customer service to look for them.  They know all the boutiques' information with regards to stocks.

I would love to post pics, but since CL does not ship exotics overseas, I have to wait to get my hands on till I can get to NY or have one of my SAs in Tokyo pick them up when they go on a purchasing trip to NY for the next season.

All I can do for you is to post a pic where I don't remember where I got from and a Pigalle Follies 100 pic which I took in a boutique in Tokyo so you can see what the skin really looks like.  I hope it will help you to visualize.

The first pic is the SK and the rest is the PF 100 in Tokyo.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

*PF 100 PYTHON ARMURE ECLIPSE vs LICHEN vs BRONZE SK AW2013*

I received a call from my SA that the PF 100 Python Armure Lichen 100 had come in so I went to just check out the color since I want them in SK instead of PF.  I took my SK Armure Python Bronze from AW 2013 for comparison.  I was in fact, hoping the skin would be so similar that I would not have to drool and save my money, but alas...  Here is my report!!!

UGH!!!  Contrary to what I was hoping, the Lichen was absolutely stunning and was nowhere near the same color as my bronze from 2 seasons ago.  The Eclipse as you have seen in my previous report, is a purplish silvery blue and absolutely stunning.  I was hoping Lichen would be so darn close to my Bronze that I would not need them, but they were completely different.  While the bronze is a deep gray which barely looks bronze even in day light and depending on the angle, could look green, the Lichen was brown beige that would turn into a gorgeous yellow gold in day light.

Please see the pics for comparison.  
The first is Eclipse vs Lichen.
The 2nd is Lichen vs Bronze AW2013.
The rest the Lichen.  You can see that each tip of a scale is a brown where it gently shifts into gold.  Very beautiful.

I hope you all enjoy the pics.  I want them in SK!!!!!


----------



## Talithajoy

Gorgeous! They all look beautiful on you.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Talithajoy said:


> Gorgeous! They all look beautiful on you.


I like the shortness of the toe box more than the SK toe box, but the cut on the side is high which is meh...  Wish the old P120 would come back in the same skin then it would be purrrfect!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *PF 100 PYTHON ARMURE ECLIPSE vs LICHEN vs BRONZE SK AW2013*
> 
> I received a call from my SA that the PF 100 Python Armure Lichen 100 had come in so I went to just check out the color since I want them in SK instead of PF.  I took my SK Armure Python Bronze from AW 2013 for comparison.  I was in fact, hoping the skin would be so similar that I would not have to drool and save my money, but alas...  Here is my report!!!
> 
> UGH!!!  Contrary to what I was hoping, the Lichen was absolutely stunning and was nowhere near the same color as my bronze from 2 seasons ago.  The Eclipse as you have seen in my previous report, is a purplish silvery blue and absolutely stunning.  I was hoping Lichen would be so darn close to my Bronze that I would not need them, but they were completely different.  While the bronze is a deep gray which barely looks bronze even in day light and depending on the angle, could look green, the Lichen was brown beige that would turn into a gorgeous yellow gold in day light.
> 
> Please see the pics for comparison.
> The first is Eclipse vs Lichen.
> The 2nd is Lichen vs Bronze AW2013.
> The rest the Lichen.  You can see that each tip of a scale is a brown where it gently shifts into gold.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pics.  I want them in SK!!!!!


There are all Gorgeous. Love to own a pair of exotic skin one day and this maybe the year with these beautiful photos


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I got mine from Madison. You should call US CL customer service to look for them.  They know all the boutiques' information with regards to stocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to post pics, but since CL does not ship exotics overseas, I have to wait to get my hands on till I can get to NY or have one of my SAs in Tokyo pick them up when they go on a purchasing trip to NY for the next season.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can do for you is to post a pic where I don't remember where I got from and a Pigalle Follies 100 pic which I took in a boutique in Tokyo so you can see what the skin really looks like.  I hope it will help you to visualize.
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is the SK and the rest is the PF 100 in Tokyo.




Just called cuts svce. They said Madison was the only boutique in the country to receive. ?!?! What?


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> Just called cuts svce. They said Madison was the only boutique in the country to receive. ?!?! What?
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Are you serious?  What size were you looking for?  Maybe you could move half down or up?

I go half down for my So Kate in exotics vs patent So Kate because exotics stretch a lot.
I cannot even squeeze my feet into a 36 in patent which is my old cut P120 size, but I can in exotics as well as suede.  If I go up by half for exotics, I get heel slippage from the very get go.

Ask Madison if they have half a size down from your regular SK size assuming your other pairs are patent?


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Are you serious?  What size were you looking for?  Maybe you could move half down or up?
> 
> I go half down for my So Kate in exotics vs patent So Kate because exotics stretch a lot.
> I cannot even squeeze my feet into a 36 in patent which is my old cut P120 size, but I can in exotics as well as suede.  If I go up by half for exotics, I get heel slippage from the very get go.
> 
> Ask Madison if they have half a size down from your regular SK size assuming your other pairs are patent?




I asked them for both. I'm a 39. I can't do a 38.5 though. I asked for the 39 and 39.5. Oddly enough though, customer service still shows them in the system so I'm assuming it's for people on the waiting list. But I'm ready to pay now! If you're on a wait list and your item is available you should pay quickly and clear out the inventory! Lol 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> I asked them for both. I'm a 39. I can't do a 38.5 though. I asked for the 39 and 39.5. Oddly enough though, customer service still shows them in the system so I'm assuming it's for people on the waiting list. But I'm ready to pay now! If you're on a wait list and your item is available you should pay quickly and clear out the inventory! Lol
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


If its on the e-comm site, why dont you go ahead and get them?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If its on the e-comm site, why dont you go ahead and get them?


If not in SK they may come in PF 120 so why not ask.  They are just as pretty IMO.  I actually like the shorter toe box than SK albeit the side cut is higher.


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If its on the e-comm site, why dont you go ahead and get them?




I didn't see them on ecomm. Will look again!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Dorudon

So Kate python armure currently available at europe Louboutin web side.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Question, For those of you who have So Kate in Patent Leather verses So Kate in Exotic leather do you take the same size. I would like to know since I do not own any in exotic leather but have them in patent and regular leather. Which of them patent verses exotic stretches more.Thanks to all.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Dorudon said:


> So Kate python armure currently available at europe Louboutin web side.




But they can't ship exotics to US. That's what they told me. &#128547;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> But they can't ship exotics to US. That's what they told me. &#128547;
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I live in Tokyo and buy exotics from US boutiques.  I just either make a trip over there to pick them up, or get it shipped to a friend and pick it up from her or have my SAs pick em up when they visit NY on a purchasing trip for the next season.

Do you have anyone you can ask in EU area?


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I live in Tokyo and buy exotics from US boutiques.  I just either make a trip over there to pick them up, or get it shipped to a friend and pick it up from her or have my SAs pick em up when they visit NY on a purchasing trip for the next season.
> 
> Do you have anyone you can ask in EU area?




Lol! I've been searching my mental Rolodex trying to figure out of I know anyone on the uk. My mother on law is in Germany but I just feel like that would be awkward. I don't think I want her to know the depths of my obsession 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I wonder why we feel like we need to hide our obsessions, not that it's a crime lol. My mom was in the States visiting my brother the other day and my SK watersnake rocaille viola got delivered to my brother's. When I asked my mom to bring it home with her she kept on saying she does not want to have extra luggage so I lied through my teeth saying that it's a customer's order for my fashion business lol. I just did not want her to find out it was mine. She actually thought the shoes was gaudy so might as well LOL!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> Lol! I've been searching my mental Rolodex trying to figure out of I know anyone on the uk. My mother on law is in Germany but I just feel like that would be awkward. I don't think I want her to know the depths of my obsession
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wonder why we feel like we need to hide our obsessions, not that it's a crime lol. My mom was in the States visiting my brother the other day and my SK watersnake rocaille viola got delivered to my brother's. When I asked my mom to bring it home with her she kept on saying she does not want to have extra luggage so I lied through my teeth saying that it's a customer's order for my fashion business lol. I just did not want her to find out it was mine. She actually thought the shoes was gaudy so might as well LOL!!!



Don't we all have obsessions, it's the love of shoes, handbags etc whatever makes us all happy.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Lol. Well, while I hope and wait for a pair of eclipse python SKs I'll bide my time with these bronze ones I was able to snag! Apparently they were re-released in Jeffrey's in Atlanta? I got them BNIB from the bay. Very excited!
	

		
			
		

		
	





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Pebblerock

mrsjcfk said:


> Lol. Well, while I hope and wait for a pair of eclipse python SKs I'll bide my time with these bronze ones I was able to snag! Apparently they were re-released in Jeffrey's in Atlanta? I got them BNIB from the bay. Very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663103
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Oooohh, very nice!!! Looks divine on you!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Pebblerock said:


> Oooohh, very nice!!! Looks divine on you!!!




Thanks pebblerock&#8252;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mrsjcfk said:


> Lol. Well, while I hope and wait for a pair of eclipse python SKs I'll bide my time with these bronze ones I was able to snag! Apparently they were re-released in Jeffrey's in Atlanta? I got them BNIB from the bay. Very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663103
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Lovely new pair, congrats 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wonder why we feel like we need to hide our obsessions, not that it's a crime lol. My mom was in the States visiting my brother the other day and my SK watersnake rocaille viola got delivered to my brother's. When I asked my mom to bring it home with her she kept on saying she does not want to have extra luggage so I lied through my teeth saying that it's a customer's order for my fashion business lol. I just did not want her to find out it was mine. She actually thought the shoes was gaudy so might as well LOL!!!



Haha I did the same thing once but said the shoes were for a friend, I don't think my mom believed me though!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BirkinLover77 said:


> Question, For those of you who have So Kate in Patent Leather verses So Kate in Exotic leather do you take the same size. I would like to know since I do not own any in exotic leather but have them in patent and regular leather. Which of them patent verses exotic stretches more.Thanks to all.



Yes, I take the same size  Only for suede, I may go down half size cuz they stretch a lot.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *PF 100 PYTHON ARMURE ECLIPSE vs LICHEN vs BRONZE SK AW2013*
> 
> I received a call from my SA that the PF 100 Python Armure Lichen 100 had come in so I went to just check out the color since I want them in SK instead of PF.  I took my SK Armure Python Bronze from AW 2013 for comparison.  I was in fact, hoping the skin would be so similar that I would not have to drool and save my money, but alas...  Here is my report!!!
> 
> UGH!!!  Contrary to what I was hoping, the Lichen was absolutely stunning and was nowhere near the same color as my bronze from 2 seasons ago.  The Eclipse as you have seen in my previous report, is a purplish silvery blue and absolutely stunning.  I was hoping Lichen would be so darn close to my Bronze that I would not need them, but they were completely different.  While the bronze is a deep gray which barely looks bronze even in day light and depending on the angle, could look green, the Lichen was brown beige that would turn into a gorgeous yellow gold in day light.
> 
> Please see the pics for comparison.
> The first is Eclipse vs Lichen.
> The 2nd is Lichen vs Bronze AW2013.
> The rest the Lichen.  You can see that each tip of a scale is a brown where it gently shifts into gold.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pics.  I want them in SK!!!!!



Thanks so much Helen for the comparison pix!!! You can rock either pair girl!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> Lol. Well, while I hope and wait for a pair of eclipse python SKs I'll bide my time with these bronze ones I was able to snag! Apparently they were re-released in Jeffrey's in Atlanta? I got them BNIB from the bay. Very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663103
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


It looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> *PF 100 PYTHON ARMURE ECLIPSE vs LICHEN vs BRONZE SK AW2013*
> 
> I received a call from my SA that the PF 100 Python Armure Lichen 100 had come in so I went to just check out the color since I want them in SK instead of PF.  I took my SK Armure Python Bronze from AW 2013 for comparison.  I was in fact, hoping the skin would be so similar that I would not have to drool and save my money, but alas...  Here is my report!!!
> 
> UGH!!!  Contrary to what I was hoping, the Lichen was absolutely stunning and was nowhere near the same color as my bronze from 2 seasons ago.  The Eclipse as you have seen in my previous report, is a purplish silvery blue and absolutely stunning.  I was hoping Lichen would be so darn close to my Bronze that I would not need them, but they were completely different.  While the bronze is a deep gray which barely looks bronze even in day light and depending on the angle, could look green, the Lichen was brown beige that would turn into a gorgeous yellow gold in day light.
> 
> Please see the pics for comparison.
> The first is Eclipse vs Lichen.
> The 2nd is Lichen vs Bronze AW2013.
> The rest the Lichen.  You can see that each tip of a scale is a brown where it gently shifts into gold.  Very beautiful.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy the pics.  I want them in SK!!!!!



Agh Helen you are killing me with all these shoeporn! And exotics are always my Achilles' heel


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Agh Helen you are killing me with all these shoeporn! And exotics are always my Achilles' heel


I know!!!!  You and I both!!!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!




Thanks Helen!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes, I take the same size  Only for suede, I may go down half size cuz they stretch a lot.


Thank you


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Similar to the so kate, hot girl 130mm


----------



## Talithajoy

Wow they really are for sale!! Where did you see them and do you know the price?


----------



## venusforu

I saw Hot Chic 130 size 36 during a VIP event for Christian Louboutin clients in Singapore. Basing on the price, it is about 30% more compared to So Kate patent pumps. They brought out the big guns. So Kate Python Armure was there but did not see the So Kate Python crystal though.


----------



## ReeseVuitton

venusforu said:


> I saw Hot Chic 130 size 36 during a VIP event for Christian Louboutin clients in Singapore. Basing on the price, it is about 30% more compared to So Kate patent pumps. They brought out the big guns. So Kate Python Armure was there but did not see the So Kate Python crystal though.




Thank you for correcting me; I don't know I keep saying hot girl instead of hot chic.


----------



## Christina2

ReeseVuitton said:


> Similar to the so kate, hot girl 130mm


I think this picture just proves what all CL admirers already knew - when it comes to HIGH GORGEOUS heels - No one does them like Christian Louboutin !!! I SO want a pair now that I've see the real thing. Thank you so much for posting this pic.


----------



## BirkinLover77

ReeseVuitton said:


> Similar to the so kate, hot girl 130mm


I love the sexy stiletto and curve on the sides of these, absolute GORGEOUS


----------



## FitForAQueen

Black suede and black kid leather So Kates went up on US e-commerce site a couple of days ago.


----------



## vivalapink

Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!


----------



## FitForAQueen

vivalapink said:


> Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!



My Rouge de Mars So Kates are uncomfortable for me too but I feel just like you, there's no way I'm giving up this gorgeous color! They look great on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

vivalapink said:


> Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!


They look beautiful on you.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Talithajoy

So gorgeous! I love them in this color


----------



## PurseACold

vivalapink said:


> Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!


Even if you don't feel great, you look great in these gorgeous shoes


----------



## Amsterdam

FitForAQueen said:


> Black suede and black kid leather So Kates went up on US e-commerce site a couple of days ago.



Wow, I want the black kid so bad...does anyone know if they were up on the EU site?


----------



## stilly

vivalapink said:


> Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!




They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> My Rouge de Mars So Kates are uncomfortable for me too but I feel just like you, there's no way I'm giving up this gorgeous color! They look great on you!


Lol, and there are so hard to find but a beautiful and true Red So Kate


----------



## BirkinLover77

vivalapink said:


> Found the last pair of red SKs at Neiman a couple weeks ago. Not too comfortable for me, but they were too gorgeous to resist!


They look Gorgeous on You and it is a Stunning Red


----------



## p1nkyy

Just received my so kate today. Ordered them on the EU website on Monday night. Will post some mod pics soon. 







I got them in my eu TTS 38. The left foot fits perfectly but the side on right hangs over slightly. I am glad I could actually get my foot inside as I was worried about getting them in my Pigalle 38.5 size. The socks trick should help stretch it a little bit. 

P1nkyy


----------



## venusforu

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, I want the black kid so bad...does anyone know if they were up on the EU site?


They are up in EU site now. Good luck!


----------



## Pampkin Pie

Hello, everyone! I'm new here. Just want to thank all the ladies here who have helped me out when ordering Louboutins online. I thought it was time to join the forum and start some posts!

FYI: Just bought my first pair of So Kates Loubies and I am in love!!!!


----------



## p1nkyy

Pampkin Pie said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new here. Just want to thank all the ladies here who have helped me out when ordering Louboutins online. I thought it was time to join the forum and start some posts!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Just bought my first pair of So Kates Loubies and I am in love!!!!




Congrats Pampkin Pie on your So Kates. Which one did you get as in colour??


----------



## BirkinLover77

p1nkyy said:


> Just received my so kate today. Ordered them on the EU website on Monday night. Will post some mod pics soon.
> View attachment 2673321
> 
> View attachment 2673322
> 
> View attachment 2673323
> 
> 
> I got them in my eu TTS 38. The left foot fits perfectly but the side on right hangs over slightly. I am glad I could actually get my foot inside as I was worried about getting them in my Pigalle 38.5 size. The socks trick should help stretch it a little bit.
> 
> P1nkyy


Very Beautiful


----------



## Hipployta

Gave in and bought them but the left shoe isn't up to standards so it's going back to ecomm and I'm trying to get them from a boutique instead


----------



## bougainvillier

Hipployta said:


> Gave in and bought them but the left shoe isn't up to standards so it's going back to ecomm and I'm trying to get them from a boutique instead




Such a gorgeous skin! One of the best recently. It's a shame the skin isn't perfect. For that price...

I actually want them in Iriza 100!


----------



## Hipployta

bougainvillier said:


> Such a gorgeous skin! One of the best recently. It's a shame the skin isn't perfect. For that price...
> 
> I actually want them in Iriza 100!



I agree but I already ordered a different pair from Dallas and am shipping these back to ecomm so all will be well. Here are the shoes issues 

https://33.media.tumblr.com/6f0dc93b01885eeda6751387c2b502ed/tumblr_n85h6kK98p1qff21mo1_500.jpg


----------



## Amsterdam

venusforu said:


> They are up in EU site now. Good luck!



I got them, thank you so much!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hipployta said:


> Gave in and bought them but the left shoe isn't up to standards so it's going back to ecomm and I'm trying to get them from a boutique instead


Gorgeous Pair of SK's, I love the color and congrats


----------



## p1nkyy

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful




Thank you


----------



## tinachkaa

[ QUOTE=Hipployta;27032362]Gave in and bought them but the left shoe isn't up to standards so it's going back to ecomm and I'm trying to get them from a boutique instead[/QUOTE]


Such a shame! They're so beautiful.. And the purple is just TDF. I really hope you find them in better condition!


----------



## stilly

My Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...


Beautiful Violet Color, looking a Great on You


----------



## Christina2

mallb said:


> View attachment 2676223
> 
> 
> Instagram and depop @theluxlink


Congrats - You've scored a GORGEOUS pair of heels at a very good price ! Lucky lucky girl !


----------



## Entice

mallb said:


> View attachment 2676223
> 
> 
> Instagram and depop @theluxlink



Nice, how do they feel to you?


----------



## tinachkaa

stilly said:


> My Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...




Gorgeous!!!!! I love this purple &#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

mallb said:


> View attachment 2676223
> 
> 
> Instagram and depop @theluxlink


Gorgeous pair of SK's in Nude and you look beautiful in them, love your skirt and congrats


----------



## Pampkin Pie

p1nkyy said:


> Congrats Pampkin Pie on your So Kates. Which one did you get as in colour??


I got the So Kate in black suede since I already have the Pigalle 120 in black patent leather and black kid leather. I find can walk in my piggies but I do not slide forward in the So Kate so it is easier to walk in. BTW I'm a 37 in the old Pigalle 120 (haven't bought the new ones yet) and a 37.5 in the So Kate.


----------



## MotoChiq

stilly said:


> My Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...



Those are gorgeous Stilly! Such a vibrant purple


----------



## jennified_

I just purchased my first pair in the  patent nude and they are soooooooo uncomfortable!!!


----------



## grtlegs

I have found that Louboutins take a while to break-in and conform to your foot, but once they do, they become comfy.......any for what it worth.....although they should be near reasonable comfy at the start....


----------



## galadrielle

Wore my nude So Kates today for 3 hours straight and they hurt in places no other shoe has ever hurt. And 80% of my shoes are 9-11 cm heels. The verticality of the shoe hurt my heel and the achilles tendons, and the tip of the shoe started to wear off, although I was in "walking on eggshells" mod.I've been breaking them in since mid-April at home.


----------



## BirkinLover77

galadrielle said:


> Wore my nude So Kates today for 3 hours straight and they hurt in places no other shoe has ever hurt. And 80% of my shoes are 9-11 cm heels. The verticality of the shoe hurt my heel and the achilles tendons, and the tip of the shoe started to wear off, although I was in "walking on eggshells" mod.I've been breaking them in since mid-April at home.


Yes, I know that feeling they do hurt but overtime it  should and will get better. The price we pay to look good lol.


----------



## mallb




----------



## mrsjcfk

stilly said:


> My Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...




Twinsies! Don't you just luv them!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

mallb said:


> View attachment 2679128
> 
> 
> Received these today and I can't fit them   anyone want them pm me




&#128555; where were you when I combed the high heavens trying to find these because they were sold out everywhere?! Sorry they don't fit. What size do you need?


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## galadrielle

BirkinLover77 said:


> Yes, I know that feeling they do hurt but overtime it  should and will get better. The price we pay to look good lol.


Thanks for your input  they will stretch more, while the height will be the same ... But I will wear them even if I faint  My colleagues asked what kind of bone structure I have to be able to stand straight in those heels


----------



## Pampkin Pie

If anyone is interested, Bergdorf Goodman has the So Kate leopard pony hair for pre-order and is expected to ship in October. I just placed an order. Hopefully it won't take until October to get them! My heart says I want them NOW but my bank account will thank me for the later shipping date. I need the leopard heels in my life. Just throwing it out there just in case someone needs to fill that void in their heart like me.


----------



## louboutal

Pampkin Pie said:


> If anyone is interested, Bergdorf Goodman has the So Kate leopard pony hair for pre-order and is expected to ship in October. I just placed an order. Hopefully it won't take until October to get them! My heart says I want them NOW but my bank account will thank me for the later shipping date. I need the leopard heels in my life. Just throwing it out there just in case someone needs to fill that void in their heart like me.





Haha I feel the same way! Thank you for the heads up I just ordered them!! &#128513;


----------



## Mwooden

My first pair of Loubs! 120mm so kate ... Size 41.5.

I wear a US size 10 and I am usually a 41 in European sizes. 

I feel like I want to buy my 1st Louis Vuitton next


----------



## louboutal

Mwooden said:


> My first pair of Loubs! 120mm so kate ... Size 41.5.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a US size 10 and I am usually a 41 in European sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I want to buy my 1st Louis Vuitton next




Congrats! What a great place to start your collection &#128513;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mwooden said:


> My first pair of Loubs! 120mm so kate ... Size 41.5.
> 
> I wear a US size 10 and I am usually a 41 in European sizes.
> 
> I feel like I want to buy my 1st Louis Vuitton next


You look Beautiful in SK's


----------



## Pampkin Pie

Mwooden said:


> My first pair of Loubs! 120mm so kate ... Size 41.5.
> 
> I wear a US size 10 and I am usually a 41 in European sizes.
> 
> I feel like I want to buy my 1st Louis Vuitton next


Congratulations! They're beautiful. You will now be a Loubie addict! I just bought four more pairs in 2 months!


----------



## Pampkin Pie

louboutal said:


> Haha I feel the same way! Thank you for the heads up I just ordered them!! &#128513;


happy i could help. you make me feel less guilty about my purchase. haha


----------



## Hipployta

My new So Kates in Rocaille Violet Watersnake arrived from Dallas today (to replace the ones I sent back to e-comm)...they were acceptable so I'm having a spray party


----------



## Kenyanqn

Hipployta said:


> My new So Kates in Rocaille Violet Watersnake arrived from Dallas today (to replace the ones I sent back to e-comm)...they were acceptable so I'm having a spray party




What product are you spraying on your shoes if you don't mind me asking?


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hipployta said:


> My new So Kates in Rocaille Violet Watersnake arrived from Dallas today (to replace the ones I sent back to e-comm)...they were acceptable so I'm having a spray party


I love the view of your SK's all are lovely and beautiful. Love the contrast of colors and that all are so different in color and pattern.


----------



## kcarmona

SA told me he's getting a shipment tomorrow of blue So Kate's! PM for info!


----------



## kcarmona

Looks like the shipment of So Kate's my SA got wasn't just blue but Python! &#128525; PM if you want his info.


----------



## Hipployta

I just spray everything with Meltonian



Kenyanqn said:


> What product are you spraying on your shoes if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Hipployta

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the view of your SK's all are lovely and beautiful. Love the contrast of colors and that all are so different in color and pattern.


I grabbed those four and left the other 3 or 4 SKs in the closet because they are patent...I really have too many of them lol


----------



## bougainvillier

Casual Sunday with dressy shoes!


----------



## Nadin22

Beautiful outfit!!! Love the glacier So Kates!


----------



## BirkinLover77

bougainvillier said:


> Casual Sunday with dressy shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2685539
> View attachment 2685540


Happy Sunday, Looking good in those sexy SK's


----------



## tinachkaa

bougainvillier said:


> Casual Sunday with dressy shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2685539
> View attachment 2685540




Those shoes can make any outfit!! They're gorgeousssss &#128525; lucky you got the SK! I was only able to find the décolleté style in my size back when they first came out.. Enjoy them they are a work of art!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Nadin22 said:


> Beautiful outfit!!! Love the glacier So Kates!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Sunday, Looking good in those sexy SK's





tinachkaa said:


> Those shoes can make any outfit!! They're gorgeousssss &#128525; lucky you got the SK! I was only able to find the décolleté style in my size back when they first came out.. Enjoy them they are a work of art!!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hipployta said:


> My new So Kates in Rocaille Violet Watersnake arrived from Dallas today (to replace the ones I sent back to e-comm)...they were acceptable so I'm having a spray party




Beautiful!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

kcarmona said:


> Looks like the shipment of So Kate's my SA got wasn't just blue but Python! &#128525; PM if you want his info.
> 
> View attachment 2683323




Omg! I do! Will pm u now!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

tinachkaa said:


> Those shoes can make any outfit!! They're gorgeousssss &#128525; lucky you got the SK! I was only able to find the décolleté style in my size back when they first came out.. Enjoy them they are a work of art!!!




Agreed! U can't go wrong with a pair of Kates!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

[QUO TE=kcarmona;27073834]Looks like the shipment of So Kate's my SA got wasn't just blue but Python! &#128525; PM if you want his info. 

View attachment 2683323

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

 Thank you so much!! They are on their way!! I am officially on ban island now. And I can enjoy my stay. Lol



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## kcarmona

mrsjcfk said:


> [QUO TE=kcarmona;27073834]Looks like the shipment of So Kate's my SA got wasn't just blue but Python! &#128525; PM if you want his info.
> 
> View attachment 2683323



 Thank you so much!! They are on their way!! I am officially on ban island now. And I can enjoy my stay. Lol

Yayy congrats! Can't wait to see them 



ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo[/QUOTE]


----------



## PurseACold

Have you guys seen this So Kate in papaya watersnake?  It caught my eye as a beautiful variation on the gorgeous violet watersnake so many of you have been wearing.  I see it for sale in the CL Europe site online.


----------



## Hipployta

I've use Meltonian Spray and Protect for years



Kenyanqn said:


> What product are you spraying on your shoes if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> "If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## Hipployta

bougainvillier said:


> Such a gorgeous skin! One of the best recently. It's a shame the skin isn't perfect. For that price...
> 
> I actually want them in Iriza 100!



Well the new ones just had some rolling scales...nothing so Meltonian couldn't fix. It took the e-comm AGES to process my refund though. They just approved it today.


----------



## LavenderIce

Here's a grey/white python for pre-order on nm.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...ements%3D&eItemId=prod169630113&cmCat=product


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> Have you guys seen this So Kate in papaya watersnake?  It caught my eye as a beautiful variation on the gorgeous violet watersnake so many of you have been wearing.  I see it for sale in the CL Europe site online.


I saw them myself on the CL Europe site. Call customer services US for detail. I was told that the color will not appear on the US website , not sure why maybe certain colors for different countries. Anyway, if you find out any info keep me posted.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Loving these new exotics!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

So excited to introduce the newest member of my so kate family!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrsjcfk said:


> So excited to introduce the newest member of my so kate family!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2687575
> View attachment 2687576
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Awww so gorgeous!!!  I bought mine, but I have to fly to the States to fetch them.  Cant get it posted or it will be confiscated by customs, but I have no plans of visiting anytime soon (


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> So excited to introduce the newest member of my so kate family!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2687575
> View attachment 2687576
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


So Beautiful Mrsjcfk, Are these So Kate 120 Python Armure: Color: Eclipse, Material: Python &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Finally My Package Have Arrived: Happy Belated Birthday To Myself 6/14 So Kate Rouge Red and Vernis Mouchette &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PurseACold

BirkinLover77 said:


> Finally My Package Have Arrived: Happy Belated Birthday To Myself 6/14 So Kate Rouge Red and Vernis Mouchette &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Happy birthday to you indeed!  Gorgeous birthday presents!


----------



## Talithajoy

Ahhh they are gorgeous. I love the red ones so much! Enjoy your beautiful So Kates!


----------



## MotoChiq

BirkinLover77 said:


> Finally My Package Have Arrived: Happy Belated Birthday To Myself 6/14 So Kate Rouge Red and Vernis Mouchette &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous!  Happy belated birthday BirkinLover77!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> Happy birthday to you indeed!  Gorgeous birthday presents!





Talithajoy said:


> Ahhh they are gorgeous. I love the red ones so much! Enjoy your beautiful So Kates!





MotoChiq said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy belated birthday BirkinLover77!



Thank You all for the Belated Birthday Wishes!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> So Beautiful Mrsjcfk, Are these So Kate 120 Python Armure: Color: Eclipse, Material: Python &#10084;&#65039;




Yes they are!! Thanks!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

BirkinLover77 said:


> Finally My Package Have Arrived: Happy Belated Birthday To Myself 6/14 So Kate Rouge Red and Vernis Mouchette &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Great gifts!! Happy belated birthday!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> Great gifts!! Happy belated birthday!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Thank you very much


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsjcfk said:


> Yes they are!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


So Beautiful and you look Gorgeous in them my friend


----------



## FitForAQueen

BirkinLover77 said:


> Finally My Package Have Arrived: Happy Belated Birthday To Myself 6/14 So Kate Rouge Red and Vernis Mouchette &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



How do you like the Vernis? Some ladies had mixed feelings about them. I'm on the fence myself but leaning towards getting them while I still can. The pics my SA sent were gorg. I think they are really unique. Thanks!


----------



## FitForAQueen

I have a suggestion that might help some of you ladies having So Kate sizing issues. I am between a 38 and 38.5 in patent leather So Kate. 38 is uncomfortably tight and the 38.5 is comfy but loose with heel slippage. I just received my Pigalle Follies 120 in Pinky in 38.5 and they are perfect! They are snug but secure and not uncomfortable. This will have to be my patent alternative to the So Kate. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## grtlegs

I guess I have a different problem....I am a perfect 40.5 in so kates(black patent, black kid)....but I ordered the Pigalle Follies in black patent in 40.5 and 40.....the 40.5 is too loose and the 40 is too snug.....had to return both and don't know what to do now........oh well....


----------



## FitForAQueen

grtlegs said:


> I guess I have a different problem....I am a perfect 40.5 in so kates(black patent, black kid)....but I ordered the Pigalle Follies in black patent in 40.5 and 40.....the 40.5 is too loose and the 40 is too snug.....had to return both and don't know what to do now........oh well....



Oh wow, you have the opposite problem. I say just stick to what works. The So Kates are nicer looking to me anyway.....


----------



## BirkinLover77

FitForAQueen said:


> How do you like the Vernis? Some ladies had mixed feelings about them. I'm on the fence myself but leaning towards getting them while I still can. The pics my SA sent were gorg. I think they are really unique. Thanks!


I love the unique print, it is quite different from all others that I owned, no exotic yet so far. Finally got them but had to laugh at myself after I saw them on Bergdorf Goodman website ( the image on the website does nothing for the Beautiful print in person )  jumping through the ringer for them the last few weeks leading up to my Birthday. Love, love them and would not trade them for the world!! Go get them my friend.


----------



## alexigastel

I have been eyeing the rouge de mars so kates here on the thread but unfortunately I cannot find them anywhere online  any leads? thanks girls!


----------



## loubieloo

alexigastel said:


> I have been eyeing the rouge de mars so kates here on the thread but unfortunately I cannot find them anywhere online  any leads? thanks girls!



Pam Jenkins still have some:

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/productdetails-So-Kate-120-in-Rouge-De-Mars-Patent/7048.html


----------



## PurseACold

Not feeling these, but sharing in case others are interested in pre-ordering them from CL's ecomm site:


----------



## papperino

Hi ladies! Would anyone be able to help me find white So Kate's? I know they're in stock somewhere but I'm having trouble finding them :/

Many thanks!
Sarah


----------



## pocketsandbows

Hey ladies!
I purchased the aquamarine so Kate's last year when the so late was fairly new. I was advised to take a half size up from my pigalle 120 size (which I take a full size down from my tts) and they are super tight! I've worn them out once in a whole year and I've used the sock trick and a stretcher and the toe box is still painful on my last 3 toes.

I know my pigalles (original 120 parent in black and nude) stretched out really well after a few wears but these aren't seeming to budge. I now see that everyone is taking the so kate in their tts, so I was wondering is there any hope for these? I love them so much but just can't wear them comfortably.

Any suggestions? I would love to hear your experiences on this style


----------



## bougainvillier

PurseACold said:


> Not feeling these, but sharing in case others are interested in pre-ordering them from CL's ecomm site:



a little creepy I have to say!


----------



## louboutal

bougainvillier said:


> a little creepy i have to say!




+1


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

pocketsandbows said:


> Hey ladies!
> I purchased the aquamarine so Kate's last year when the so late was fairly new. I was advised to take a half size up from my pigalle 120 size (which I take a full size down from my tts) and they are super tight! I've worn them out once in a whole year and I've used the sock trick and a stretcher and the toe box is still painful on my last 3 toes.
> 
> I know my pigalles (original 120 parent in black and nude) stretched out really well after a few wears but these aren't seeming to budge. I now see that everyone is taking the so kate in their tts, so I was wondering is there any hope for these? I love them so much but just can't wear them comfortably.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would love to hear your experiences on this style


My So Kate are the same size if they are exotics, suede or pony skin.  If they are patent, they are half up.  If they are tight, the fastest way to make them stretch is to slather on Vaseline where its tight either on your toes etc or inside the shoes where it squeezes and blast the shoes with a hairdryer to warm it up then slip them on.  the sock trick is no comparison.  It really speeds up molding the shoes to your feet.  Leather are molded into all sorts of shapes whether it be shoes or clothes by oil and heat so it makes sense.  I know the hair dryer trick sounds scary but it really does not damage the shoes.  Make sure you blast the inside of the toe box and you should be fine.  Wear them as long as you can bear and it will really help.  Shoes molds to our feet from our body heat and oil as well. Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseACold said:


> Not feeling these, but sharing in case others are interested in pre-ordering them from CL's ecomm site:


Ewwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> Not feeling these, but sharing in case others are interested in pre-ordering them from CL's ecomm site:


In my opinion, these SK are a creation of Art, different from all others. In honor of the CL launch of their "Rouge Louboutin" nail polish I can see myself wearing them. Love the fact that the forum have so many ladies with different views and opinions. Lol


----------



## Itsjustabag

Just adding my So Kate un-boxing video here for reference...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTEp99504Ac&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 318Platinum

BirkinLover77 said:


> In my opinion, these SK are a creation of Art, different from all others. In honor of the CL launch of their "Rouge Louboutin" nail polish I can see myself wearing them. Love the fact that the forum have so many ladies with different views and opinions. Lol




I would definitely wear them! I think they are very interesting and different. I would definitely display them along with my CL book, polishes and anything else in my dream closet! (will be made one day)


----------



## KarlBear

I think it's fun, it might actually look good with dark jeans a white tee - and red nails )


----------



## BirkinLover77

318Platinum said:


> I would definitely wear them! I think they are very interesting and different. I would definitely display them along with my CL book, polishes and anything else in my dream closet! (will be made one day)



Agree with you!! 



KarlBear said:


> I think it's fun, it might actually look good with dark jeans a white tee - and red nails )



Wow, I can see the picture, Skinny jeans and simple white tee and the IT factor the beautiful So Kate.


----------



## M00

purseacold said:


> not feeling these, but sharing in case others are interested in pre-ordering them from cl's ecomm site:


+1


----------



## giggles00

BirkinLover77 said:


> In my opinion, these SK are a creation of Art, different from all others. In honor of the CL launch of their "Rouge Louboutin" nail polish I can see myself wearing them. Love the fact that the forum have so many ladies with different views and opinions. Lol



I wouldn't get these shoes.

However, I'm a long nail fanatic - to match my love of 5" heels.  The nail length on the design is too short!  I used to rock 1.25 to 1.5" red nails, those were the days. My 5" heel of choice made by Bus Palladium (made in Italy, just like Louboutin)

Toe cleavage, 5" stiletto heels, long nails .. what a high!


----------



## p1nkyy

Wore my So Kate's first time today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Pls visit my blog for tons of pics on this outfit www.yaalia.com


----------



## Talithajoy

You look so chic and beautiful! I love your hair and skirt (and obviously the shoes)! May I ask you where the skirt is from?


----------



## BirkinLover77

p1nkyy said:


> Wore my So Kate's first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698645
> 
> Pls visit my blog for tons of pics on this outfit www.yaalia.com


You look beautiful in your SK's very classic and I love your skirt.


----------



## BirkinLover77

giggles00 said:


> I wouldn't get these shoes.
> 
> However, I'm a long nail fanatic - to match my love of 5" heels.  The nail length on the design is too short!  I used to rock 1.25 to 1.5" red nails, those were the days. My 5" heel of choice made by Bus Palladium (made in Italy, just like Louboutin)
> 
> Toe cleavage, 5" stiletto heels, long nails .. what a high!


No doubt the rough Louboutin nail polish will look perfect on your nails.


----------



## p1nkyy

Talithajoy said:


> You look so chic and beautiful! I love your hair and skirt (and obviously the shoes)! May I ask you where the skirt is from?




Thank you Talithajoy....I got it from a little boutique on Harajuku street in Tokyo. Apparently Gucci has a version of this. Haven't seen it though....


----------



## p1nkyy

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look beautiful in your SK's very classic and I love your skirt.




Thank you very much BirkinLover77


----------



## tinachkaa

p1nkyy said:


> Wore my So Kate's first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698645
> 
> Pls visit my blog for tons of pics on this outfit www.yaalia.com




Wow you look stunning!! So in love with your outfit &#128525;


----------



## heiress-ox

Ladies do you take your exotic and patent So Kates in the same size? 

I was able to try on the Croisade Python & a 40 fit perfectly. I haven't tried patent & want to purchase black patent, am wondering if I should take the same size 40?

I can't remember if exotic fits more like kid leather or patent, but if the majority wear the same size in both it doesn't matter.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heiress-ox said:


> Ladies do you take your exotic and patent So Kates in the same size?
> 
> I was able to try on the Croisade Python & a 40 fit perfectly. I haven't tried patent & want to purchase black patent, am wondering if I should take the same size 40?
> 
> I can't remember if exotic fits more like kid leather or patent, but if the majority wear the same size in both it doesn't matter.


My So Kate in exotics, suede and pony skin are the same size as my old cut P120 because they stretch very easily where I take half size up for patent SK.


----------



## p1nkyy

tinachkaa said:


> Wow you look stunning!! So in love with your outfit &#128525;




Thank you tinachkaa &#128077;


----------



## Hipployta

Fabulous!!!



p1nkyy said:


> wore my so kate's first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698645
> 
> pls visit my blog for tons of pics on this outfit www.yaalia.com


----------



## heiress-ox

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My So Kate in exotics, suede and pony skin are the same size as my old cut P120 because they stretch very easily where I take half size up for patent SK.



Thank you, Helen!


----------



## Karliyaelle

Does anyone know where I can get a size 38 in the white patent?

I need them!!!


----------



## p1nkyy

Hipployta said:


> Fabulous!!!




Thank you, thank you Hipployta


----------



## FitForAQueen

Karliyaelle said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a size 38 in the white patent?
> 
> I need them!!!


Asia e-commerce has them but 38 seems to be gone. More US boutiques will be getting them soon. Good luck.


----------



## kwasley

I want to buy these for my wife, can't find them anywhere online so i've restored to kijiji.... Do they look authentic? She is a size 8 with her other shoes, how TTS are these? 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...christian-louboutin-so-kate-size-8/1006142706


----------



## nolegirl01

So I purchased a pair of SoKates 120mm which I am in love with but holy cow they are so hard to walk in! I bought it a couple months ago and I just haven't got the courage to go out with them yet. I put them on and try and walk around the house to break them in a bit but they are so uncomfortable. Do you ladies have any advice on what to do to make them more comfortable? I'm using a little gel pad inside to make it more comfortable but they still are hard to walk in. It's not even the they hurt, I mean they do but I can deal with that, it's the height and the incline I'm having issues with. I look weird waking in them because they are so high. Now I have some pretty high heels in my closet which I never had a problem with but for some reason the SoKates are kicking my butt!


----------



## Checkmeout

I took a pair to a shoemaker to add a leather string on each side so they look like they lace up and the string holds my feet in place


----------



## GrRoxy

I got one pair for my friend who originally wanted Pigalles. She loves the look and says they re easy to walk in. I am pretty sure I wouldnt be able to, my high arches would kill me.
I still like the look of Pigalle better but Ive been told by me SA at JJR they re hard to get hold on and its easier to get So Kate.


----------



## BirkinLover77

So kate prices went up from $625 to $675. Anyone notice this price increase per CL website and all other online boutique. I thinking CL is definitely capitalizing on the popularity of the So Kate trend. Just some info to you ladies who like myself love the So Kate and what them in all colors, but I try to get the ones I really love


----------



## heiress-ox

BirkinLover77 said:


> So kate prices went up from $625 to $675. Anyone notice this price increase per CL website and all other online boutique. I thinking CL is definitely capitalizing on the popularity of the So Kate trend. Just some info to you ladies who like myself love the So Kate and what them in all colors, but I try to get the ones I really love



Yes, the increase happened on Pigalles and Pigalle Follies also


----------



## giggles00

heiress-ox said:


> Yes, the increase happened on Pigalles and Pigalle Follies also



Happened this past Monday.  I was about to "pull trigger" for a So Kate, but at this point..no.

I got my first Pigalle 120 years ago for $575, now these shoes are $675 !? (full $100 more).   I simply can't afford it.  I feel like I'm getting gouged.


----------



## BirkinLover77

heiress-ox said:


> Yes, the increase happened on Pigalles and Pigalle Follies also


Did not noticed those  Pigalle and Pigalle Follies also had the price increase but anyway Heiress-ox, I love those sexy high platform in your Aviator, and what are the name of those fab baby


----------



## taram2014

Prices went up on all the "classics" - Ron Ron, Fifi, Simple etc.


----------



## So_Louboutin

Hello Ladies!

This is my first post ever in this forum! 

I was hoping to get some of your wise options regarding sizing (and stretching!) of your So Kate shoes. I just bought a pair in suede, which is my first pair of Louboutins in this material, and I'm a little worried that I purchased the wrong size. I tried the 39 but my toes felt VERY squashed. I went up a size but I am worried that they may stretch too much and become very loose. The 39.5 are still a bit sore on my toes but I have a little room (very minimal) around the heel. Will these stretch a lot and give me major heel slippage and should I try to get the smaller size despite the pain 

Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

So_Louboutin said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> This is my first post ever in this forum!
> 
> I was hoping to get some of your wise options regarding sizing (and stretching!) of your So Kate shoes. I just bought a pair in suede, which is my first pair of Louboutins in this material, and I'm a little worried that I purchased the wrong size. I tried the 39 but my toes felt VERY squashed. I went up a size but I am worried that they may stretch too much and become very loose. The 39.5 are still a bit sore on my toes but I have a little room (very minimal) around the heel. Will these stretch a lot and give me major heel slippage and should I try to get the smaller size despite the pain
> 
> Thank you!


If the 39.5 gives you heel slippage at this point, I recommend a 39.  Use Vaseline inside the shoes where its tight, blast it with a hair dryer and slip your feet in and wear them around the house as long as you can.  Repeat as necessary.  Suede does stretch a lot.  My SK in patent are 36.5, but exotics and suede are 36 FYI.


----------



## heiress-ox

BirkinLover77 said:


> Did not noticed those  Pigalle and Pigalle Follies also had the price increase but anyway Heiress-ox, I love those sexy high platform in your Aviator, and what are the name of those fab baby



They are the Bianca 140s


----------



## So_Louboutin

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If the 39.5 gives you heel slippage at this point, I recommend a 39.  Use Vaseline inside the shoes where its tight, blast it with a hair dryer and slip your feet in and wear them around the house as long as you can.  Repeat as necessary.  Suede does stretch a lot.  My SK in patent are 36.5, but exotics and suede are 36 FYI.



Thank you for replying so quickly! I think you are right and I will try and change them. I have the patent in 39.5, they are tight but I feel them stretching and think they will fit well eventually (fingers crossed!). I thought I should go .5 down in suede but the sales assistant told me that the suede would not stretch as easily as patent (I thought it was the other way around) so I took her advice. Will definitely give the vaseline/hair dryer trick a go! Thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

So_Louboutin said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly! I think you are right and I will try and change them. I have the patent in 39.5, they are tight but I feel them stretching and think they will fit well eventually (fingers crossed!). I thought I should go .5 down in suede but the sales assistant told me that the suede would not stretch as easily as patent (I thought it was the other way around) so I took her advice. Will definitely give the vaseline/hair dryer trick a go! Thanks


Good luck hun


----------



## BirkinLover77

heiress-ox said:


> They are the Bianca 140s


Oh la la, those baby are TDF! How is the fit and comfort on these Bianca 140. I would like to get me a pair but size is my problem. What is your true to size compare to the CL in these fabulous Bianca... Do you take them in the same size as your So Kate? Any help will be great.


----------



## Cremdelacrop

I finally got my first pair of so Kate's (Christian Louboutins) ! I'm so in love! I am a TTS us 7.5 & I ordered a 38. They are tight around the toe box but from you guys advice they stretch quite a bit! Can't wait to finally wear them out and about!


----------



## So_Louboutin

Cremdelacrop said:


> I finally got my first pair of so Kate's (Christian Louboutins) ! I'm so in love! I am a TTS us 7.5 & I ordered a 38. They are tight around the toe box but from you guys advice they stretch quite a bit! Can't wait to finally wear them out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718712




They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

Cremdelacrop said:


> I finally got my first pair of so Kate's (Christian Louboutins) ! I'm so in love! I am a TTS us 7.5 & I ordered a 38. They are tight around the toe box but from you guys advice they stretch quite a bit! Can't wait to finally wear them out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718712



Congrats! You wear them very well


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cremdelacrop said:


> I finally got my first pair of so Kate's (Christian Louboutins) ! I'm so in love! I am a TTS us 7.5 & I ordered a 38. They are tight around the toe box but from you guys advice they stretch quite a bit! Can't wait to finally wear them out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718712


Congrats, So beautiful, We are twins, same true to size and CL 8, keep them they will stretch out.LOL


----------



## Cremdelacrop

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, So beautiful, We are twins, same true to size and CL 8, keep them they will stretch out.LOL




Thank you! You just put me at ease! My mine has been racing hoping they will stretch out! Can't be cute in pain lol


----------



## p1nkyy

Cremdelacrop said:


> I finally got my first pair of so Kate's (Christian Louboutins) ! I'm so in love! I am a TTS us 7.5 & I ordered a 38. They are tight around the toe box but from you guys advice they stretch quite a bit! Can't wait to finally wear them out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718712




They are beautiful...congrats


----------



## Cremdelacrop

So_Louboutin said:


> They are gorgeous! Congrats!







bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! You wear them very well




Thanks!


----------



## Cremdelacrop

p1nkyy said:


> They are beautiful...congrats







BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, So beautiful, We are twins, same true to size and CL 8, keep them they will stretch out.LOL







bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! You wear them very well




Thanks!


----------



## stilly

Debating if I keep either of these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...


Keep keep them all, since there are all different in your collection, the combination of Python, Suede, Patent Leather, Sateen, beautiful colors spectrum all beautiful to have in the fantasy book of shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...




Keep croisade or I'll have to fly to the east coast and beat you


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...


I love the croisade, but if you can't past the Crusades, I get it - you won't wear them.  I was hoping the violet suede would be more like one of these gorgeous purples from a few seasons back: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ks-purples-cls-here-397143-3.html#post9375445 or the New Simples in purple suede from a few years back.  Don't get me wrong - I love every shade of purple, but you're right that it's not so deep.


----------



## nkattman

I fell in love with the violet suede ones as soon as you posted the picture. They are such a fun and elegant way to brighten up a neutral outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Sorry stilly, I feel like both don't do it for me...
but if I had to choose, I'd keep the python ones...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...


I would say keep neither of them if you are not in love.  The Croisades, yes I see what you mean and the purple is not as deep, the deep lush purple, as I hope it would be either.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...



Stilly,


I can't believe you are asking US if you should keep a pair of shoes. Is this a first!?


Both are nice - are they different from all the other shoes you have? 
If not sufficiently different and you are not convinced then return them; I am sure another pair will come along very soon that you will just jump at.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Keep croisade or I'll have to fly to the east coast and beat you





PurseACold said:


> I love the croisade, but if you can't past the Crusades, I get it - you won't wear them.  I was hoping the violet suede would be more like one of these gorgeous purples from a few seasons back: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ks-purples-cls-here-397143-3.html#post9375445 or the New Simples in purple suede from a few years back.  Don't get me wrong - I love every shade of purple, but you're right that it's not so deep.





nkattman said:


> I fell in love with the violet suede ones as soon as you posted the picture. They are such a fun and elegant way to brighten up a neutral outfit!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Sorry stilly, I feel like both don't do it for me...
> but if I had to choose, I'd keep the python ones...





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I would say keep neither of them if you are not in love.  The Croisades, yes I see what you mean and the purple is not as deep, the deep lush purple, as I hope it would be either.





Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> 
> I can't believe you are asking US if you should keep a pair of shoes. Is this a first!?
> 
> 
> Both are nice - are they different from all the other shoes you have?
> If not sufficiently different and you are not convinced then return them; I am sure another pair will come along very soon that you will just jump at.




Quite a mix of opinions...
I'll likely do my usual of keeping them both until its too late to return them and then wearing them...


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Keep croisade or I'll have to fly to the east coast and beat you



+1. In a loving way, of course.


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...



I personally love both. They are original and very elegant. I would keep both. But waht about the ones in deep emerald green? Those are gorgeous too


----------



## So_Louboutin

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...



Wow, the purple suede are beautiful! :love eyes: I would keep them... they really are very pretty!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Debating if I keep either of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pythons are certainly different looking but keep reminding me of the Crusades.
> The Violet Suedes are nice but I was hoping it would be a deeper purple...



I tried on Violet Suede recently at a CL boutique, they're lovely.  I can't bring myself to buy any sort of suede, for fear of ruining it (water, dirt, etc).  I swear by patent type of finishes, they're very durable/robust.


----------



## gsgs

I finally got my so kate. She is so beautiful &#128525;


----------



## So_Louboutin

gsgs said:


> View attachment 2730104
> 
> I finally got my so kate. She is so beautiful &#128525;




Amazing! I am desperate for these ones. They are gorgeous! 


Wish list:
So Kate Aquamarine 39.5
So Kate Grenadine 39


----------



## BirkinLover77

gsgs said:


> View attachment 2730104
> 
> I finally got my so kate. She is so beautiful &#128525;


Very beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427



Love that colour, so rich.


----------



## Christchrist

Kayapo97 said:


> Love that colour, so rich.




It's amazing!  I can't stop
Looking at it


----------



## Kayapo97

Christchrist said:


> It's amazing!  I can't stop
> Looking at it




well enjoy!
love to see what outfits you wear with them when you give them their first outing


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427


Love the vibrant color, oh soooooo beautiful


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427




Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427



Those are stunning and so YOU. I love it.


----------



## Christchrist

It's a must have ladies


----------



## wannaprada

gsgs said:


> View attachment 2730104
> 
> I finally got my so kate. She is so beautiful &#128525;


 


Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427


 
Beautiful ladies, congrats!!


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

So I finally jumped onto the so kate family after a really unpleasant relationship with the Pigalle... (Got them a size too small but it was advised by the SA)  

I got the SKs in Suede and love them!
My lady peeps are in 38, so SA advised on 37.5, I wore them are town for abt 3-4 hours and I had to run back to the car to change into them.. 
Today is day 2, I hope they breaks in soon!

I dropped by the boutique yesterday for some stuffs and saw that they have the Vernis Mouchete... Tried them on in size 38 and they are gorgeous! 
Now I'm thinking of getting them! 

What say you, ladies?!


----------



## NY_Mami

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427



Beautiful....


----------



## BirkinLover77

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> So I finally jumped onto the so kate family after a really unpleasant relationship with the Pigalle... (Got them a size too small but it was advised by the SA)
> 
> I got the SKs in Suede and love them!
> My lady peeps are in 38, so SA advised on 37.5, I wore them are town for abt 3-4 hours and I had to run back to the car to change into them..
> Today is day 2, I hope they breaks in soon!
> 
> I dropped by the boutique yesterday for some stuffs and saw that they have the Vernis Mouchete... Tried them on in size 38 and they are gorgeous!
> Now I'm thinking of getting them!
> 
> What say you, ladies?!


You should get the Vernis Mochette, the print is different and beautiful IMO but I like to mixed it up sometimes since I have patent and kid leather. They are very hard to find so if funds are available grab them while it last.


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

Do you think the Vernis in 38 will be good for me? I'm wearing the suede so kates in 37.5.. Or do you think a size 37.5 is better?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427




These are absolutely amazing *CC*!!!
Love them on you!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> Do you think the Vernis in 38 will be good for me? I'm wearing the suede so kates in 37.5.. Or do you think a size 37.5 is better?


I think a 37.5 will suit you well since you own the suede, but if not available it won't hurt to try the 38 you can always return


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

BirkinLover77 said:


> I think a 37.5 will suit you well since you own the suede, but if not available it won't hurt to try the 38 you can always return


Thank you dear I'll drop by the store again this evening to try them out!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i started a new thread on cabo pump.. but would any of u guys share your thoughts/experience on comparison between so kate and cabo pump?
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/cabo-pump-kid.html
is it really same fit as so kate?


----------



## wannaprada

zeusthegreatest said:


> i started a new thread on cabo pump.. but would any of u guys share your thoughts/experience on comparison between so kate and cabo pump?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/cabo-pump-kid.html
> is it really same fit as so kate?




I believe the Cabo is the same as the Geo but with different embellishments at the point of the shoes. I have several pairs of So Kate's and two pairs of the Geo and I find they fit the same.


----------



## Dorudon

zeusthegreatest said:


> i started a new thread on cabo pump.. but would any of u guys share your thoughts/experience on comparison between so kate and cabo pump?
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/cabo-pump-kid.html
> is it really same fit as so kate?



Just compare both shoes. They are exactly the same. Only difference the toecap of the Cabo is covered with "round spikes".


----------



## twosmallwonders

Finally these are starting to break in!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

so kate is sold out in AU and i have no chance to get it soon in the store, since i still do not know what size i should be getting it online and exchange from AU is not that simple, i decided to go and check cabo pump. they did not have 37.5, but had 38.. which of cause i had to take home! they r beautiful!!! this SA said the cleavage is diff on cabo when compared to SK, she thinks its cut a little deeper on 1 side....while the description from CL says "Set on the "So Kate""... so can u guys pls share your view if i should keep 38 or need to go 1/2 size down. my little toe is very curled inside and does not want to lay straight. the rest of the toes i would not say r too bad. this is kid leather...pls help me decide if i should ask them to get me 37.5 - i am just afraid i will not be able to get inside it... also left leg side appears to be 'popping out', i can push it down, but it does not stay....so i am worried 37.5 will be even worse. will the leather give in the little toe/side area? i did not want to try vaseline/dryer trick until i decide to keep them. the back does not seem to slip off at the moment and SA says i can use heel grip when it starts to. she did not think i should try to get 37.5. thanks a lot for your opinions!


----------



## Black Elite

Hey all! My So Kates in Rouge de Mars have been "in process" on the Neiman Marcus website for over a week now, and I'm patiently waiting as I know they're sold out and my guess is they're trying to locate a pair for me. And I can't find them ANYWHERE else, which is why I'm putting up with the wait.

But now I'm debating whether or not to just cancel the order while I still can, so I can pursue a HG shoe that just popped up on the resale market yesterday. I don't know what to do! I can't (shouldn't) get both. What do you guys think?

Also, I'm curious about the quality of the SK. The A little rant about quality.... thread has me worried. Any other SK owners have splitting? What about in Rouge de Mars?


----------



## LouboutinPaul

So kates are truly amazing and stunning.
My fav shoe from CL right now, is the Aquamarine So Kate


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427



That shoe is so HOT!

I love the deep saturated purple, plus the texture make it more "bomb"

Where can I get this shoe?


----------



## BirkinLover77

wannaprada said:


> I believe the Cabo is the same as the Geo but with different embellishments at the point of the shoes. I have several pairs of So Kate's and two pairs of the Geo and I find they fit the same.


I do not own either or but thought that they will fit like the So Kate since per CL website it was " set on so Kate"  nice to know ladies


----------



## wannaprada

Black Elite said:


> Hey all! My So Kates in Rouge de Mars have been "in process" on the Neiman Marcus website for over a week now, and I'm patiently waiting as I know they're sold out and my guess is they're trying to locate a pair for me. And I can't find them ANYWHERE else, which is why I'm putting up with the wait.
> 
> But now I'm debating whether or not to just cancel the order while I still can, so I can pursue a HG shoe that just popped up on the resale market yesterday. I don't know what to do! I can't (shouldn't) get both. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, I'm curious about the quality of the SK. The A little rant about quality.... thread has me worried. Any other SK owners have splitting? What about in Rouge de Mars?




I own 7 pairs of So Kate (if you include the Geo; 8 if you include the door knock), including the Rouge de Mars which is absolutely STUNNING!, and I have not had any problems with quality and I wear mine quite often.


----------



## Black Elite

wannaprada said:


> I own 7 pairs of So Kate (if you include the Geo; 8 if you include the door knock), including the Rouge de Mars which is absolutely STUNNING!, and I have not had any problems with quality and I wear mine quite often.



Alright then! I guess I'll give the "in process" a few more days. 

I'm betting there were several people who bought the "last one" when it was listed online last week. And if there really was only one left, I guess I shouldn't hold my breath.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## uloveamanda

I just got my sokate yesterday and something is kind of bothering me. I was trying to pick between two shoes (sokate & follies resille) although I loved the chic ness of the follies resille they were just highly uncomfortable in my opinion (I know CLs are not made for comfort) one of the sales associates said to go with the follies over my sokate because the color of my sokate would get to be outdated. I still went with it regardless of what he said but it's been on my mind. Do you think my pinky sokate will be outdated?!?! Thoughts? 
Regardless i love them and there like princess shoes &#128151;


----------



## mitchmolet

Hey gurls can someone please help me on what size will i order online?
My heel to toe length is 25cm. what size it is in a so kate?
Also can you provide some images of your feet showing that it is 25cm and also some pic with the heels on so that i can see if there are any heel slippage.
Hoping you can help me with this one gurls.
Thanks.


----------



## Black Elite

Just logged into my NM account to find that Neimans cancelled the So Kate order for me!  Not too bummed as I'll just go get the HG shoe, but an email from Neimans would have been nice. 

I now know not to believe the "last one" on their website.



wannaprada said:


> I own 7 pairs of So Kate (if you include the Geo; 8 if you include the door knock), including the Rouge de Mars which is absolutely STUNNING!, and I have not had any problems with quality and I wear mine quite often.





Black Elite said:


> Hey all! My So Kates in Rouge de Mars have been "in process" on the Neiman Marcus website for over a week now, and I'm patiently waiting as I know they're sold out and my guess is they're trying to locate a pair for me. And I can't find them ANYWHERE else, which is why I'm putting up with the wait.
> 
> But now I'm debating whether or not to just cancel the order while I still can, so I can pursue a HG shoe that just popped up on the resale market yesterday. I don't know what to do! I can't (shouldn't) get both. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, I'm curious about the quality of the SK. The A little rant about quality.... thread has me worried. Any other SK owners have splitting? What about in Rouge de Mars?


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427


 
Amaaaazing! 
this color looks like it would be quite close to the metallic pink Chanel boy bags.. I know you got the gorgeous metallic blue, but did you get anything in the pink as well?


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Just logged into my NM account to find that Neimans cancelled the So Kate order for me!  Not too bummed as I'll just go get the HG shoe, but an email from Neimans would have been nice.
> 
> I now know not to believe the "last one" on their website.



I had the same problem with them, pathetic customer service really.


Enjoy the HG! lets see some mod shots.


----------



## So_Louboutin

uloveamanda said:


> I just got my sokate yesterday and something is kind of bothering me. I was trying to pick between two shoes (sokate & follies resille) although I loved the chic ness of the follies resille they were just highly uncomfortable in my opinion (I know CLs are not made for comfort) one of the sales associates said to go with the follies over my sokate because the color of my sokate would get to be outdated. I still went with it regardless of what he said but it's been on my mind. Do you think my pinky sokate will be outdated?!?! Thoughts?
> Regardless i love them and there like princess shoes &#128151;
> 
> View attachment 2740646




Omg, no... these are incredible!! Love them! 


Wish list:
So Kate Aquamarine 39.5
So Kate Grenadine 39


----------



## Kayapo97

twosmallwonders said:


> Finally these are starting to break in!
> View attachment 2739489


Lovely outfit, especially the top.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427


Thank you. We are TWINS. These are So Stunning and Beautiful and I LOVE them&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wannaprada

Black Elite said:


> Just logged into my NM account to find that Neimans cancelled the So Kate order for me!  Not too bummed as I'll just go get the HG shoe, but an email from Neimans would have been nice.
> 
> I now know not to believe the "last one" on their website.





Sorry to hear that but at least now you can focus on getting your HG!


----------



## wannaprada

uloveamanda said:


> I just got my sokate yesterday and something is kind of bothering me. I was trying to pick between two shoes (sokate & follies resille) although I loved the chic ness of the follies resille they were just highly uncomfortable in my opinion (I know CLs are not made for comfort) one of the sales associates said to go with the follies over my sokate because the color of my sokate would get to be outdated. I still went with it regardless of what he said but it's been on my mind. Do you think my pinky sokate will be outdated?!?! Thoughts?
> Regardless i love them and there like princess shoes &#128151;
> 
> View attachment 2740646





In my opinion, the only thing that matters is whether or not you love them.  They are very pretty.  Any outfit ideas for them?


----------



## uloveamanda

So_Louboutin said:


> Omg, no... these are incredible!! Love them!
> 
> 
> Wish list:
> So Kate Aquamarine 39.5
> So Kate Grenadine 39




Thanks&#128522;


----------



## uloveamanda

wannaprada said:


> In my opinion, the only thing that matters is whether or not you love them.  They are very pretty.  Any outfit ideas for them?




I have an upcoming wedding to attend so maybe I'll wear them with a black dress. When I bought them i was wearing light jeans and a white top and it went very well for something casual with alil pop on the feet!


----------



## mitchmolet

Can someone please help me on what size will i order online?
My heel to toe length is 25cm. what size it is in a so kate?
Also can you provide some images of your feet showing that it is 25cm and also some
pic with the heels on so that i can see if there are any heel slippage.
Hoping you can help me with this one.


----------



## Christchrist

giggles00 said:


> That shoe is so HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the deep saturated purple, plus the texture make it more "bomb"
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get this shoe?




Call the Horatio boutique and ask
For Nicole


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> Amaaaazing!
> this color looks like it would be quite close to the metallic pink Chanel boy bags.. I know you got the gorgeous metallic blue, but did you get anything in the pink as well?




I did. This is a little more purple than the fuchsia metallic boy


----------



## Christchrist

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you. We are TWINS. These are So Stunning and Beautiful and I LOVE them&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;woot


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Finally these are starting to break in!
> View attachment 2739489




How many times did you have to wear them?


----------



## stevebs2001

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Nude So Kates and my Pigalle 120's next to each other.
> The So Kates are on the left, Pigalles on the right for the first 3 pics and then the opposite for pics 4 and 5. The so Kates are slightly darker as you can see in the first and last pictures. I probably have a dozen pairs of CL nudes though and the nude color does tend to vary from style to style and year to year.


Hi Stilly, this is basically my question. It looks like in pic 1, that the "So Kate" shows more toe cleavage than the pigalle. Do you agree, or are my eyes decieving me? Lol  Also, are the sides lower & more revealing on the "So Kate?" Thank you


----------



## stilly

stevebs2001 said:


> Hi Stilly, this is basically my question. It looks like in pic 1, that the "So Kate" shows more toe cleavage than the pigalle. Do you agree, or are my eyes decieving me? Lol  Also, are the sides lower & more revealing on the "So Kate?" Thank you





Yes I think the So Kates show a little more toe cleavage than the Pigalles but its pretty close. The amount of toe cleavage showing is also a function of the shape of your foot and the length of your toes. Yes the sides are definitely lower as well...


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

What's the longest hour any of you ladies had the so Kate's on? Planning to wear them out today but just ain't sure if I can last in them!! My max is abt 4 hours?


----------



## mitchmolet

Just both mine in 39. Tight fit at first but its starting to break in now. Totally happy with it. Feeling sexy of course!


----------



## gatorpooh

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> What's the longest hour any of you ladies had the so Kate's on? Planning to wear them out today but just ain't sure if I can last in them!! My max is abt 4 hours?



I only wear my So Kate's when I know I will be doing a lot of sitting. I purchased a pair of silver glitter So Kate's about a year ago that I am saving for my wedding next May. I'm thinking I will have to change into more comfortable shoes for the reception as I plan to be on my feet for several hours. I don't think my feet can take the So Kate's for that long!


----------



## wannaprada

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> What's the longest hour any of you ladies had the so Kate's on? Planning to wear them out today but just ain't sure if I can last in them!! My max is abt 4 hours?




I've stood in my So Kate's for 4hrs straight once with no problem.  I also wear mine to work but I do a lot of sitting throughout the day. I find them to be fairly comfortable.


----------



## stefanitar

Just received my new babes, So Kate in black suede, so happy! 
 I was in doubt about ordering them in suede, because it is a more delicate material, but I have the MB bb in leather, and Jimmy Choo abel in patent, so I finally decided for the suede ones. Could not be more happy!!! they are gorgeous! Pictures wearing them soon!


----------



## So_Louboutin

stefanitar said:


> Just received my new babes, So Kate in black suede, so happy!
> 
> I was in doubt about ordering them in suede, because it is a more delicate material, but I have the MB bb in leather, and Jimmy Choo abel in patent, so I finally decided for the suede ones. Could not be more happy!!! they are gorgeous! Pictures wearing them soon!




Congrats! I too was in doubt about the black suede as I was desperate for the patent ones but got them anyway and absolutely love them! I even prefer them to the patent now. They are beauts! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## giggles00

stefanitar said:


> Just received my new babes, So Kate in black suede, so happy!
> I was in doubt about ordering them in suede, because it is a more delicate material, but I have the MB bb in leather, and Jimmy Choo abel in patent, so I finally decided for the suede ones. Could not be more happy!!! they are gorgeous! Pictures wearing them soon!



I'm going today to Beverly Hills (Saks and Barneys) for a SK sizing..black suede, black patent, purple suede.

I also am going for black suede.  Like you, I was ambivalent due to high maintenance  -- easy to get damaged.

I have burgundy velvet (thick suede) Pigalle 120, which I've NEVER worn (I'm talking inside wear)..due to fear of getting messed up


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> I'm going today to Beverly Hills (Saks and Barneys) for a SK sizing..black suede, black patent, purple suede.
> 
> 
> 
> I also am going for black suede.  Like you, I was ambivalent due to high maintenance  -- easy to get damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> I have burgundy velvet (thick suede) Pigalle 120, which I've NEVER worn (I'm talking inside wear)..due to fear of getting messed up




If it helps, I went down .5 from the patent in the suede so kate (patent 39.5, suede 39). It was pretty tight at first (a few toes on my left foot hated me! lol) but they stretched out pretty fast and now I have a bit heel slippage with them.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stefanitar said:


> Just received my new babes, So Kate in black suede, so happy!
> I was in doubt about ordering them in suede, because it is a more delicate material, but I have the MB bb in leather, and Jimmy Choo abel in patent, so I finally decided for the suede ones. Could not be more happy!!! they are gorgeous! Pictures wearing them soon!


Congrats, to you love them, hope you wear them soon


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> It's amazing!  I can't stop
> Looking at it



Wow..this is one of the most AMAZING shoes I've ever seen.  And, I've been around..  Adige (Made in Paris) 5" pumps from 80's, steel tips.  Still have'em in black-patent, black-suede, brown-suede (new in box)

Plus, the model (you) has beautiful feet.  You need to investigate "parts modeling", there's $$ there.


Just called Horatio..$1275 !  They have my size, but I have to throw the white flag ("surrender").  I have limits.

In your size (8 ?), the toe looks like Pigalle 120 short-toe.  Lots of toe cleavage.  In larger sizes (41), the toe looks narrower..less appealing to short-toe lovers like me.  Just got a black-patent (I finally "caved in", due to Stilly's relentless SK exposition), which fits PERFECTLY.


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> *If it helps, I went down .5 from the patent in the suede so kate (patent 39.5, suede 39)*. It was pretty tight at first (a few toes on my left foot hated me! lol) but they stretched out pretty fast and now I have a bit heel slippage with them.



Your prognostication was dead on.

I ended up getting the black-patent SK in my TTS, at Neiman Marcus (Topanga Mall).  Fit was PERFECT sitting down, walking in them was like walking in "flats" (as unbelievable as that may sound).  Plus, it is now CL "signature shoe", so I "bought  in".  Sales associate was awesome, gave me a killer deal.

I also did a "fitting" of the black (and purple) suede .5 size down at Saks (in Beverly Hills on Wilshire, near Rodeo Drive), fit is good.  See pic.  The compelling look of black-suede ("elegance") is about to force me down the path of "Buy Now, No Regrets Later"

I always had a soft spot for suede, especially black.  I know it's quite soft and malleable.  I just realized (especially after yesterday's trials), that patent is quite stiff relative kid leather and suede.  Most of my Pigalle 120's are patent (robust and resistant to damage).

Like Stilly, I have a penchant for 6" pumps (150mm).  I rock the Ernest Defi (Style #76, no longer made) in black-suede.  See pic.  I've "toned down", I've gotten older/mature (haha) and the Pigalle 120, Love Me 120..now SK are my all round staple shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

[Q UOTE=giggles00;27392954]Wow..this is one of the most AMAZING shoes I've ever seen. 



In your size (8 ?), the toe looks like Pigalle 120 short-toe.  Lots of toe cleavage.  In larger sizes (41), the toe looks narrower..less appealing to short-toe lovers like me.  Just got a black-patent (I finally "caved in", due to Stilly's relentless SK exposition), which fits PERFECTLY.[/QUOTE]


yes I'm an 8-8.5. Really? Stilly has a 40-41 and the toe doesn't look too much longer. Hmmm. I'm sick of the so Kate heel. I miss the old piggy 130 cut. It was amazing and fit me like a glove right off the shelf. 
If someone wanted to pay me to foot model I would do it in a second


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Your prognostication was dead on.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting the black-patent SK in my TTS, at Neiman Marcus (Topanga Mall).  Fit was PERFECT sitting down, walking in them was like walking in "flats" (as unbelievable as that may sound).  Plus, it is now CL "signature shoe", so I "bought  in".  Sales associate was awesome, gave me a killer deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a "fitting" of the black (and purple) suede .5 size down at Saks (in Beverly Hills on Wilshire, near Rodeo Drive), fit is good.  See pic.  The compelling look of black-suede ("elegance") is about to force me down the path of "Buy Now, No Regrets Later"
> 
> 
> 
> I always had a soft spot for suede, especially black.  I know it's quite soft and malleable.  I just realized (especially after yesterday's trials), that patent is quite stiff relative kid leather and suede.  Most of my Pigalle 120's are patent (robust and resistant to damage).
> 
> 
> 
> Like Stilly, I have a penchant for 6" pumps (150mm).  I rock the Ernest Defi (Style #76, no longer made) in black-suede.  See pic.  I've "toned down", I've gotten older/mature (haha) and the Pigalle 120, Love Me 120..now SK are my all round staple shoes.




Congrats on the So Kates! That's great that they're so comfortable. I, personally, am a huge fan of that shoe so I think you can't go wrong with them. The lines and curves are just amazing! 

If you do cave and get the suede then no doubt you will love them. When I first wanted a pair I had 'patent, patent, patent' in my head and never really noticed the suede. I don't know why I caved and bought the suede as I, too, was worried about the delicacy of the material. However, I absolutely love them! I think they might be my favourite pair (it's between them and the glitter ones). The black is just so rich in colour and they look so nice on. I came to the conclusion that, for me, the black patent are the nicest to look at (I'm weird like that!) but prefer the suede on. They're both just beautiful shoes either way!

I am the same! The higher, the better! &#128512;


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Congrats on the So Kates! That's great that they're so comfortable. I, personally, am a huge fan of that shoe so I think you can't go wrong with them. The lines and curves are just amazing!
> 
> If you do cave and get the suede then no doubt you will love them. When I first wanted a pair I had 'patent, patent, patent' in my head and never really noticed the suede. I don't know why I caved and bought the suede as I, too, was worried about the delicacy of the material. However, I absolutely love them! I think they might be my favourite pair (it's between them and the glitter ones). The black is just so rich in colour and they look so nice on. I came to the conclusion that, for me, the black patent are the nicest to look at (I'm weird like that!) but prefer the suede on. They're both just beautiful shoes either way!
> 
> *I am the same! The higher, the better!* &#65533;&#65533;



Couldn't have said it better.  I agree with your EVERY word.

"The higher the better" is also a quote by the Queen of Fashion, Chief Editor of Vogue magazine Anna Wintour.  Very powerful person in Fashion industry.  "The Devil Wears Prada" movie was based on her, her nickname is "Nuclear Winter".  "Does not suffer fools gladly", she has a b***h personality to match her b***y shoes.

Most of my Pigalle 120 collection is patent (blue leopard, yellow leopard, black, magenta).  Yes, I LOVE suede..especially black.  So soft and comfortable.

I WILL be getting the black-suede.  Like you say, the richness in color gives a royal/elite feel to an outfit.  I have some Vertigo (Made in Paris) *velvet* jackets..PERFECT MATCH.  I've tried on the purple suede SK in my TTS, lovely.  See pic.  However, I was just thinking..what would I wear it with?  Black suede has more universal application.  But, I also LOVE fuschia (pinkish purple) and purple has my fancy as well.  I just may get the purple suede!

I already have a Pigalle 120 burgundy velvet (looks brown), waiting in the wings to be paired with a Macy's bought burgundy velvet suit (jacket plus pants)

I have black suede Sacha London 5" pump from 90's (plenty on Ebay, they had chain of stores in USA malls), they are definitely softer than any other leather (kid or patent).  I use it for "concrete jungle", have several pair..so they're kinda disposable.  I even have a red suede.  See pics.  (BTW, the white decoration is from Nordstrom back in 90's..do they still sell these accessories??)  I refuse to wear Louboutins outside, they will get chewed up.  Stilly just mentioned she is getting damage from outside wear.


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Couldn't have said it better.  I agree with your EVERY word.
> 
> "The higher the better" is also a quote by the Queen of Fashion, Chief Editor of Vogue magazine Anna Wintour.  Very powerful person in Fashion industry.  "The Devil Wears Prada" movie was based on her, her nickname is "Nuclear Winter".  "Does not suffer fools gladly", she has a b***h personality to match her b***y shoes.
> 
> Most of my Pigalle 120 collection is patent (blue leopard, yellow leopard, black, magenta).  Yes, I LOVE suede..especially black.  So soft and comfortable.
> 
> I WILL be getting the black-suede.  Like you say, the richness in color gives a royal/elite feel to an outfit.  I have some Vertigo (Made in Paris) *velvet* jackets..PERFECT MATCH.  I've tried on the purple suede SK in my TTS, lovely.  See pic.  However, I was just thinking..what would I wear it with?  Black suede has more universal application.  But, I also LOVE fuschia (pinkish purple) and purple has my fancy as well.  I just may get the purple suede!
> 
> I already have a Pigalle 120 burgundy velvet (looks brown), waiting in the wings to be paired with a Macy's bought burgundy velvet suit (jacket plus pants)
> 
> I have black suede Sacha London 5" pump from 90's (plenty on Ebay, they had chain of stores in USA malls), they are definitely softer than any other leather (kid or patent).  I use it for "concrete jungle", have several pair..so they're kinda disposable.  I even have a red suede.  I will post pics soon.  I refuse to wear Louboutins outside, they will get chewed up.  Stilly just mentioned she is getting damage from outside wear.




Ooh, the purple suede looks pretty on. I have so far only seen them in a boutique window. It was closed at the time so didn't get to try them on. I had the same thought process.. "What would I wear them with?" but then my husband said to me "they're not meant to go with anything, is that not the point?! They're meant to stand alone statement heels". I then saw suede so kates in papaya, which he wasn't so keen on, and quoted that back to him! Hehe. 

Me too! I thought I was the only one! I only have one pair which I wear outside as they got scratched accidentally so I decided just to wear them. Breaks my heart a little every time a bit more red comes off, and it's made me want to 'save' the others. I'm starting to think I should just except it and wear them outside... hmm...


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Ooh, the purple suede looks pretty on. I have so far only seen them in a boutique window. It was closed at the time so didn't get to try them on. I had the same thought process.. "What would I wear them with?" but then my husband said to me "they're not meant to go with anything, is that not the point?! They're meant to stand alone statement heels". I then saw suede so kates in papaya, which he wasn't so keen on, and quoted that back to him! Hehe.
> 
> Me too! I thought I was the only one! I only have one pair which I wear outside as they got scratched accidentally so I decided just to wear them. Breaks my heart a little every time a bit more red comes off, and it's made me want to 'save' the others. I'm starting to think I should just except it and wear them outside... hmm...



The Sacha London 5" pumps were like $90 retail back in early 90's.  That was the price-point, along with Nordstrom "Spanish Leather".  It was an all leather (upper and sole) 5" pump, a niche-market shoe for high-heel lovers.  I can wear Sacha London pumps (stylistic, but cheap/disposable) with reckless abandon, they're like the "appetizer"..whereas Pigalle 120/Love Me 120/So Kate are the "main meal".

I've been out-of-the-game for like 20 yrs, the price SHOCK of $600 designer pumps still has me reeling!!  That black-suede Ernest (from Paris/France) was only $165 USD.

"The best shoe is the one that is worn the most"

I can rationalize the Loubies, because the pure PERFECTION (in terms of Passion & Fashion) makes me wear them practically EVERY DAY..indoors.  Spread over the $600 price, they're worth every penny.  I've never had such a shoe that has "captured me", Monsieur Louboutin is definitely a genius.  

"Capturing an Audience" = key to Entertainment

Apple has done it with *beautiful* design combined with Engineering, as has Christian Louboutin.  Apple is like a "religion/cult", which has its Apple "fan boys/girls" followers.  Similarly, Louboutin has their legion of fanatics.  The old-cut Pigalle 120 simply has NO EQUAL.  See pic.  Now, the So Kate has taken over the status of Louboutin's signature shoe.  I resisted, but I have officially "bought in" (caved, thanks to Stilly's brilliant photo exposition of shoes + outfits).  Christchrist also gets credit, all 3 of us have had private communication on style and where-to-get.

Christian Louboutin is addressing the Needs/Solution model for this niche-market of "exceptionally high heel" Apassionata. Stilly is an excellent example, as is ChristChrist.  These women dress and live life with Passion/Fashion, pure Pashionista-Fashionista.  I'm impressed..it got me out of my "hibernation"!

The last few days have been EXCITING, it's like a religious experience (being resurrected and reborn).  2 days ago, I was a SHOPPING TERRORIST who "attacked" Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, then bee lined to Topanga Mall (Woodland Hills).  I was RUNNING up and down escalators, I was so energized!!  Topanga hosts one of the few Nordstrom which carries Louboutin So Kate (in Shoe Salon, separate from Ladies Shoes).  See attached pics.  Note the CL nail polish display, next to shoe display.

I will make ANOTHER run, have to re-visit Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive with a second stop at Sherman Oaks Place.

http://www.westfield.com/fashionsquare/

The Saks in Beverly Hills (Wilshire Bl, near Rodeo Drive) has a HUGE shoe salon.  I was on a time-run the other day, didn't have time to fully absorb the delicacies at each place.

A THIRD run will cover Melrose Ave, west towards Beverly Center (where many movie stars shop).  Century City Plaza (nice) and Westside Pavilion (West LA) are possible options.


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> The Sacha London 5" pumps were like $90 retail back in early 90's.  That was the price-point, along with Nordstrom "Spanish Leather".  It was an all leather (upper and sole) 5" pump, a niche-market shoe for high-heel lovers.  I can wear Sacha London pumps (stylistic, but cheap/disposable) with reckless abandon, they're like the "appetizer"..whereas Pigalle 120/Love Me 120/So Kate are the "main meal".
> 
> I've been out-of-the-game for like 20 yrs, the price SHOCK of $600 designer pumps still has me reeling!!  That black-suede Ernest (from Paris/France) was only $165 USD.
> 
> "The best shoe is the one that is worn the most"
> 
> I can rationalize the Loubies, because the pure PERFECTION (in terms of Passion & Fashion) makes me wear them practically EVERY DAY..indoors.  Spread over the $600 price, they're worth every penny.  I've never had such a shoe that has "captured me", Monsieur Louboutin is definitely a genius.
> 
> "Capturing an Audience" = key to Entertainment
> 
> Apple has done it with *beautiful* design combined with Engineering, as has Christian Louboutin.  Apple is like a "religion/cult", which has its Apple "fan boys/girls" followers.  Similarly, Louboutin has their legion of fanatics.  The old-cut Pigalle 120 simply has NO EQUAL.  See pic.  Now, the So Kate has taken over the status of Louboutin's signature shoe.  I resisted, but I have officially "bought in" (caved, thanks to Stilly's brilliant photo exposition of shoes + outfits).  Christchrist also gets credit, all 3 of us have had private communication on style and where-to-get.
> 
> Christian Louboutin is addressing the Needs/Solution model for this niche-market of "exceptionally high heel" Apassionata. Stilly is an excellent example, as is ChristChrist.  These women dress and live life with Passion/Fashion, pure Pashionista-Fashionista.  I'm impressed..it got me out of my "hibernation"!
> 
> The last few days have been EXCITING, it's like a religious experience (being resurrected and reborn).  2 days ago, I was a SHOPPING TERRORIST who "attacked" Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, then bee lined to Topanga Mall (Woodland Hills).  I was RUNNING up and down escalators, I was so energized!!  Topanga hosts one of the few Nordstrom which carries Louboutin So Kate (in Shoe Salon, separate from Ladies Shoes).  See attached pics.  Note the CL nail polish display, next to shoe display.
> 
> I will make ANOTHER run, have to re-visit Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive with a second stop at Sherman Oaks Place.
> 
> http://www.westfield.com/fashionsquare/
> 
> The Saks in Beverly Hills (Wilshire Bl, near Rodeo Drive) has a HUGE shoe salon.  I was on a time-run the other day, didn't have time to fully absorb the delicacies at each place.
> 
> A THIRD run will cover Melrose Ave, west towards Beverly Center (where many movie stars shop).  Century City Plaza (nice) and Westside Pavilion (West LA) are possible options.



You're right, he definitely is a very talented man! 

All those pictures of beautiful shoes and talk of shopping is making me want to go on a wee shopping of my own. Unfortunately I'm stuck to my macbook for the foreseeable fortune and can only look online.

I love Rodeo drive... enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> You're right, he definitely is a very talented man!
> 
> All those pictures of beautiful shoes and talk of shopping is making me want to go on a wee shopping of my own. Unfortunately I'm stuck to my macbook for the foreseeable fortune and can only look online.
> 
> I love Rodeo drive... enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!



If you tell me what you're looking for (style, color, sizing, etc), I can scout for you.  I can take pics, forward them, you approve, you call, they can possibly mail to you.  I'm a semi-professional fashion stylist and buyer, self taught..haha.  Aren't we all 

My first run was mostly window shopping, there were only a few stores where I went in.  Like BCBG MaxAzria (my fave in terms of brand-name).  The sales girl Zadeh was a total fashionista (looks like Stilly), she was rocking Jessica Simpson Mary Janes.  Short toe-box ala Pigalle 120, she gave me a referral -- the Norstrom in Topanga Plaza (Woodland Hills) where my next stop was!!  This Nordstrom was one of the select few which carried the So Kate Rouge.

My second run will be less "rushed", take time to absorb the beautiful art/design.  Clothes are "draping" (as in Interior Design), Shoes are "sculpture', Makeup is "painting".  This whole fashion sector is pure Artistic Expression for the female body!  It's gone beyond practicality of clothes, it's Fashion/Passion/Emotion.  We buyers are like apprentices, consulting with the "masters".  Very intellectual process.

I spent considerable time at a book store (Tauschen) and Art/Photo gallery (Mouche), both on Beverly Blvd (next to Rodeo)  See pics.  It was like walking into a museum!  The shoe salons on Wilshire Bl near Rodeo Drive -- Saks, Neiman Marcus, Barneys .. had a museum feel.  See pics.

The place that I really MISS, was that Foot Candy LA store in Brentwood (on San Vicente Bl):

http://www.lasplash.com/publish/cat...Footcandy_Shoe_Store_Hits_Your_Sweet_Spot.php

This place WAS a museum, disguised as a shoe store!  After sale, Robyne (see below) would treat me with freshly baked chocolate cookies!!  The cool pink and white striped bags (with shoe box tucked inside), were decorated with pink rice paper.  They had a French "chocalaterie" feel to the sale, as per above article:



> Pure indulgence awaits behind the glass doors of a delicately furnished boutique in the heart of Brentwood. The selections are beautifully arranged to display each item's individuality, guaranteed to delight anyone who peruses the prime selection. This unique assortment of delicacies is made using only the most luxurious materials. Is this a new candy shop?
> 
> No! it is the new Footcandy store, offering clients the classiest brands of upscale footwear and handbags. *Reminiscent of a Parisian chocolaterie, Footcandy provides a luxurious setting that invites clients to explore the decadent treats within*. Like an assortment of chocolates, truffles, caramels and other savories, Footcandy offers sling-backs, sandals, boots, flats and pumps, all in different flavors of leather, jewels, satins, bows, buckles and of course, colors.



I literally had an orgasm just reading the above! (didn't you?)

Now closed (bummed!), co-owned by Robyne Wilson & Xiomara Zelaya.  Both were professionals in Hotel and Music (Disney A & R) industry, that spurned the "corporate culture" (yuck) for their passion (shoes!).  I was friends with both, bought shoes (terrific sale markdowns!) like Casadei, L.A.M.B. (Gwen Stefani's brand..love her style!), Jean Paul Gauthier.  Still have these shoes (new-in-box), I literally CAN'T wear them..how can I ruin a museum piece?!  See pics.

The good (well..SPECTACULAR) news is that CL is opening a boutique in Brentwood, coming late 2014 or early 2015:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/christian-louboutin-opening-store-at-722171

Can't wait!  



> Country Mart owner James Rosenfield tells Pret-a-Reporter that he's spent the past two years trying to fold Louboutin into his merchant mix, which currently includes Kendall Conrad, Jenni Kayne and beauty retailer Space NK. The Country Mart is also where *Gwyneth Paltrow's Goop opened its first-ever pop-up shop in May. *



Gwyneth Paltrow is a big-time Louboutin fan, I've been following her CL shoe style.  I unsuccessfully tried to get that ultra low cut (major toe cleavage) Maudissimo 4" pump, after seeing GP wear it to a NYC promotion.  Stilly has this shoe..major LOVE!  I have a somewhat similar shoe, a Badicci pearl studded black-suede 4.5" pump.  See pics.  Bought from Badicci boutique on Camden Dr, just off Rodeo Dr.  This was back in early 90's, they're no longer there (bummer).  Fashion is a TOUGH business, many come and go.  They also had a boutique in Glendale Galleria, they made EXCELLENT shoes!


----------



## LolasCloset

giggles00 said:


> I have a somewhat similar shoe, a Badicci pearl studded black-suede 4.5" pump.  See pics.  Bought from Badicci boutique on Camden Dr, just off Rodeo Dr.  This was back in early 90's, they're no longer there (bummer).  Fashion is a TOUGH business, many come and go.  They also had a boutique in Glendale Galleria, they made EXCELLENT shoes!



I LOVE those Badicci shoes. They're so cute with the ruffles and pearls! I also like your red suede Sacha London ones. In a way, the new suede CL Cabo heels remind me of 80s and 90s shoes, but with the contemporary Louboutin refinement and styling. Great that you're having a fashion resurrection! It's an exciting feeling. 

P.S. I lol'd at 'fashion terrorist'. You crack me up, Giggles.


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> If you tell me what you're looking for (style, color, sizing, etc), I can scout for you.  I can take pics, forward them, you approve, you call, they can possibly mail to you.  I'm a semi-professional fashion stylist and buyer, self taught..haha.  Aren't we all
> 
> 
> My first run was mostly window shopping, there were only a few stores where I went in.  Like BCBG MaxAzria (my fave in terms of brand-name).  The sales girl Zadeh was a total fashionista (looks like Stilly), she was rocking Jessica Simpson Mary Janes.  Short toe-box ala Pigalle 120, she gave me a referral -- the Norstrom in Topanga Plaza (Woodland Hills) where my next stop was!!  This Nordstrom was one of the select few which carried the So Kate Rouge.
> 
> 
> My second run will be less "rushed", take time to absorb the beautiful art/design.  Clothes are "draping" (as in Interior Design), Shoes are "sculpture', Makeup is "painting".  This whole fashion sector is pure Artistic Expression for the female body!  It's gone beyond practicality of clothes, it's Fashion/Passion/Emotion.  We buyers are like apprentices, consulting with the "masters".  Very intellectual process.
> 
> I spent considerable time at a book store (Tauschen) and Art/Photo gallery (Mouche), both on Beverly Blvd (next to Rodeo)  See pics.  It was like walking into a museum!  The shoe salons on Wilshire Bl near Rodeo Drive -- Saks, Neiman Marcus, Barneys .. had a museum feel.  See pics.
> 
> The place that I really MISS, was that Foot Candy LA store in Brentwood (on San Vicente Bl):
> 
> http://www.lasplash.com/publish/cat...Footcandy_Shoe_Store_Hits_Your_Sweet_Spot.php
> 
> This place WAS a museum, disguised as a shoe store!  After sale, Robyne (see below) would treat me with freshly baked chocolate cookies!!  The cool pink and white striped bags (with shoe box tucked inside), were decorated with pink rice paper.  They had a French "chocalaterie" feel to the sale, as per above article:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally had an orgasm just reading the above! (didn't you?)
> 
> Now closed (bummed!), co-owned by Robyne Wilson & Xiomara Zelaya.  Both were professionals in Hotel and Music (Disney A & R) industry, that spurned the "corporate culture" (yuck) for their passion (shoes!).  I was friends with both, bought shoes (terrific sale markdowns!) like Casadei, L.A.M.B. (Gwen Stefani's brand..love her style!), Jean Paul Gauthier.  Still have these shoes (new-in-box), I literally CAN'T wear them..how can I ruin a museum piece?!  See pics.
> 
> The good (well..SPECTACULAR) news is that CL is opening a boutique in Brentwood, coming late 2014 or early 2015:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/christian-louboutin-opening-store-at-722171
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow is a big-time Louboutin fan, I've been following her CL shoe style.  I unsuccessfully tried to get that ultra low cut (major toe cleavage) Maudissimo 4" pump, after seeing GP wear it to a NYC promotion.  Stilly has this shoe..major LOVE!  I have a somewhat similar shoe, a Badicci pearl studded black-suede 4.5" pump.  See pics.  Bought from Badicci boutique on Camden Dr, just off Rodeo Dr.  This was back in early 90's, they're no longer there (bummer).  Fashion is a TOUGH business, many come and go.  They also had a boutique in Glendale Galleria, they made EXCELLENT shoes!




Thank you, that is very sweet of you! But, I don't want to put you to any trouble. I am So Kate obsessed at the moment (my interest in Hot Chick seems to be increasing though! Haha) so I'm just happy to look at all the pretty pictures you post. 

BCBG MaxAzria, they do some beautiful dresses. My friend bought one for a function and got me interested. I love the So Kate in rouge! I caught my husband sneaking a box in his wardrobe and I'm very hopeful it's them! Not that I've been sneaking a look or anything... hehe

You are very lucky to be based in California and have all these amazing places to visit! I absolutely love it there. Beautiful, beautiful place! Unfortunately there is limited places around me that stock Louboutins. Hopefully he'll decide to have an upsurge in his boutiques in the UK. One can wish anyway! 

It's funny you mention Gwyneth Paltrow... I first started noticing shoes after I saw a photo of her wearing Alexander McQueen. Now I'm obsessed with shoes!

The Badicci shoes are very pretty! I'm always liking the print on the others.


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Thank you, that is very sweet of you! But, I don't want to put you to any trouble. I am So Kate obsessed at the moment (my interest in Hot Chick seems to be increasing though! Haha) so I'm just happy to look at all the pretty pictures you post.
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria, they do some beautiful dresses. My friend bought one for a function and got me interested. I love the So Kate in rouge! I caught my husband sneaking a box in his wardrobe and I'm very hopeful it's them! Not that I've been sneaking a look or anything... hehe
> 
> You are very lucky to be based in California and have all these amazing places to visit! I absolutely love it there. Beautiful, beautiful place! Unfortunately there is limited places around me that stock Louboutins. Hopefully he'll decide to have an upsurge in his boutiques in the UK. One can wish anyway!
> 
> It's funny you mention Gwyneth Paltrow... I first started noticing shoes after I saw a photo of her wearing Alexander McQueen. Now I'm obsessed with shoes!
> 
> The Badicci shoes are very pretty! I'm always liking the print on the others.



I believe Badicci is gone..fashion industry is both highly creative and competitive/cut-throat. I just read somewhere the "clique club" of companies don't like new blood companies. Like in any other Industry, they will use their Power/Influence to squeeze them out. My fave designer Georgiou..no longer has boutiques in the mall (!!), they were all over USA.

That mega-famous French shoe brand Charles Jourdan is gone. Something with bad leadership I think, just like how Baldwin pianos fizzled (Steinway is still there). Even old brands can "lose their way", get sloppy and get beat out by innovators/disrupters. There's that famous line "All Empires Fall".  

Christian Louboutin started in early 90's, was working really HARD..sleeping in his studio!! Look where he is now..at the top. I am continuously AMAZED at his creative designs & materials ("strassing", the Riselle Pigalle Follies 120 with mesh in front/middle and black suede in rear plus heel, etc). He is building  a fashion brand/empire, with his entry into nail polish. Just like how Wolfgang Puck established his brand with celebrity demographic, and moved into Mass Consumer market (frozen food entrees in grocery store). There were some rumors of CL partnering with Target, to the outrage of CL high-end loyalists.

Charles Jourdan used to have boutique at THE premiere spot on Rodeo/Wilshire. Other shops replaced it..


----------



## luxy123

L


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> So Kate lame eveque. It's an amazing skin irl. It's almost metallic. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732424
> View attachment 2732425
> View attachment 2732426
> View attachment 2732427


Hold the Loubi phone! I hadn't been stalking the Loub thread until I ran into these lovelies. Amazing purchase. 
Wasn't in the market for a So Kate in the 4 digits so just purchased the ones in the violet suede  My favorite CLs are my SO Kates in bronze python. Def see more in my future. Thanks for the eye candy, back to studying now...


----------



## september1985

Hello lovelies! I just got the So Kate booties in white kid. Does anyone know how good they will stretch across the top of the foot? tia!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, 
Do any of you think the current season So Kate's are running small? Specifically the Leopard pony hair? 
I have a patent pair from last year that fits great but I just ordered the leopard in the same size and they don't fit!


----------



## giggles00

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies,
> Do any of you think the current season So Kate's are running small? Specifically the Leopard pony hair?
> I have a patent pair from last year that fits great but I just ordered the leopard in the same size and they don't fit!



I tried on a So Kate black-patent (.5 size over TTS Pigalle 120..a loose fit when new, my preferred sizing), and it was TIGHT!  Had to return it to Neiman Marcus

I had to .5 size over (from another Neiman Marcus), for a fit..and it was still SNUG!  It should be noted that SK has a medium-toe, so that could also have contributed to it.   See pic of black-patent, fit is snug (but will stretch out).  For black-suede, the original sizing above is OK (!!), since suede is flexible.  See pics.

It comes down to patent being stiff.  Suede (and probably kid leather) is OK .5 size under.

I'm going thru HELL with the Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent.  I went with the same deal as above, the PF 120 is TOO TIGHT!  I will have to go .5 size above for a decent fit.  I just got black-kid (softer than patent) in PF 120, sized .5 above the red-patent..thankfully it's working out.  No pain. 
 I just ordered a pink-patent in PF 120..same size for the red-patent.  NOT a good fit when new, shoe will have to be STRETCHED.  Paying top $$ for a shoe that doesn't fit initially = BAD.  Not a good use of $$.  I did the red-patent and pink-patent in the less optimal size, since I'm hurting for red/pink in my collection.  I was stupid for not buying earlier (PF 120 came out in July), now I'm paying the price.  In terms of price increase ($625 to $675 in early August) and availability (perfect size not available). Worst case, I could sell the shoes on Ebay.  Then wait for future release of PF 120 (assuming they do!), and nailing the right size!

Ugh.  Both Joy and disappointment, chasing the perfect shoe (style/color and sizing).


----------



## LKBennettlover

mmmm both pairs look gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

giggles00 said:


> I tried on a So Kate black-patent (.5 size over TTS Pigalle 120..a loose fit when new, my preferred sizing), and it was TIGHT!  Had to return it to Neiman Marcus
> 
> I had to .5 size over (from another Neiman Marcus), for a fit..and it was still SNUG!  It should be noted that SK has a medium-toe, so that could also have contributed to it.   See pic of black-patent, fit is snug (but will stretch out).  For black-suede, the original sizing above is OK (!!), since suede is flexible.  See pics.
> 
> It comes down to patent being stiff.  Suede (and probably kid leather) is OK .5 size under.
> 
> I'm going thru HELL with the Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent.  I went with the same deal as above, the PF 120 is TOO TIGHT!  I will have to go .5 size above for a decent fit.  I just got black-kid (softer than patent) in PF 120, sized .5 above the red-patent..thankfully it's working out.  No pain.
> I just ordered a pink-patent in PF 120..same size for the red-patent.  NOT a good fit when new, shoe will have to be STRETCHED.  Paying top $$ for a shoe that doesn't fit initially = BAD.  Not a good use of $$.  I did the red-patent and pink-patent in the less optimal size, since I'm hurting for red/pink in my collection.  I was stupid for not buying earlier (PF 120 came out in July), now I'm paying the price.  In terms of price increase ($625 to $675 in early August) and availability (perfect size not available). Worst case, I could sell the shoes on Ebay.  Then wait for future release of PF 120 (assuming they do!), and nailing the right size!
> 
> Ugh.  Both Joy and disappointment, chasing the perfect shoe (style/color and sizing).


Love them


The patent So Kates are gorgeous aren't they.


----------



## giggles00

LKBennettlover said:


> mmmm both pairs look gorgeous!





Kayapo97 said:


> Love them
> 
> 
> The patent So Kates are gorgeous aren't they.



You know the best part of the black-patent So Kate?  The fit is PERFECT!  Slightly loose when new.  I.e., no foot-pain now..or later!  I *hate* snug shoes, the pain wipes out the pleasure of pretty 5" heels.

My Pigalle Follies 120 black-kid (41.5) also are a PERFECT fit.  The red-patent .5 size down (41) is way too tight!  I'm expecting the pink-patent any day, also in 41.  Will have to attack both shoes with stretcher (Vaseline, hair dryer, shoe-stretcher).  They will eventually be OK, but a great amount of effort will be required.

Big believer in

"buying style RIGHT, especially size RIGHT"


----------



## LKBennettlover

oh yes, right size is essential, and i agree the black patent So Kate is to die for! 

Do you wear your CLs with pantyhose or barefeet mostly? Do you find that affects fit and comfort?


----------



## Addicted2Glam

After swearing to not buy any Louboutins this year because of the toe pain I've constantly endured since my first purchase in 2011 lol..I caved in and just ordered the black patent So Kate. They are simply gorgeous, had to have them.


----------



## giggles00

LKBennettlover said:


> oh yes, right size is essential, and i agree the black patent So Kate is to die for!
> 
> Do you wear your CLs with pantyhose or barefeet mostly? Do you find that affects fit and comfort?



Always with pantyhose, I never mastered the hose-less look.  I need to get a natural tan, I'm basically a "chicken white" bare leg.  I need pantyhose to give my leg some color, my fave brand is Leggs Brown Sugar..very Ultra Sheer plus softness.  I also like the Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer, but it's more grainy than Brown Sugar (which is soft as well as ultra-sheer)


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, If I am size 38.5 in black python, am I the same size in patent leather?


----------



## stilly

label.hoe said:


> Hello lovelies! I just got the So Kate booties in white kid. Does anyone know how good they will stretch across the top of the foot? tia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754697
> View attachment 2754698




These are so cute!!!
Love them !!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, If I am size 38.5 in black python, am I the same size in patent leather?


For me, I wear the same size in all my SK, patent will streach out overtime, and you do not want heel spillage so if your Python fits and feel great try that size in patent and other members may chime in on this subject and you may post this question in the sizing tread for additional help.


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> For me, I wear the same size in all my SK, patent will streach out overtime, and you do not want heel spillage so if your Python fits and feel great try that size in patent and other members may chime in on this subject and you may post this question in the sizing tread for additional help.



Yep, from snake, to fabric, suede and patent, they all my SK fit the same size for me.


----------



## LKBennettlover

giggles00 said:


> Always with pantyhose, I never mastered the hose-less look. I need to get a natural tan, I'm basically a "chicken white" bare leg. I need pantyhose to give my leg some color, my fave brand is Leggs Brown Sugar..very Ultra Sheer plus softness. I also like the Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer, but it's more grainy than Brown Sugar (which is soft as well as ultra-sheer)


 
I agree, bare legged i just look a bit patchy and blotchy. i prefer wearing my heels with pantyhose.


----------



## Loubspassion

stefanitar said:


> Just received my new babes, So Kate in black suede, so happy!
> I was in doubt about ordering them in suede, because it is a more delicate material, but I have the MB bb in leather, and Jimmy Choo abel in patent, so I finally decided for the suede ones. Could not be more happy!!! they are gorgeous! Pictures wearing them soon!



Congrats. We are shoe twins too. I got my very first pair about 1 month ago at Neiman Marcus Tysons in Virginia. Wanted to try the Gianvito Rossi pvc then saw the So kate in purple. They didn't have my size but had one last pair in black suede in 35. Tried them on and was immediately sold with the rich black color, the shape they gave my feet. Was wearing skinny jeans and a cardigan and they looked so sexy on that I just bought them. That's my little story with my SK which I thought I would never buy!!!
Enjoy them!!


----------



## LoubFashionista

Does anyone own the So Kate booties in suede? How do they stretch, did you buy them in your regular so kate size or size up?


----------



## betty.lee

After lots of back and forth I decided on these SKs.  I'm very happy with my purchase, can't wait to wear them out.  Here's a shot from my #birthdayhaul on Instagram.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Wonderful photo very very nice keep on posting - love your concept!! Do you work in fashion, styling, photography...?


----------



## betty.lee

Spaceflocke said:


> Wonderful photo very very nice keep on posting - love your concept!! Do you work in fashion, styling, photography...?




aw thank you. I did at my last job, we were a small very small budget concept boutique and I did all the visuals, marketing and everything was all done in house.


----------



## giggles00

betty.lee said:


> aw thank you. I did at my last job, we were a small very small budget concept boutique and I did all the visuals, marketing and everything was all done in house.





Spaceflocke said:


> Wonderful photo very very nice keep on posting - love your concept!! Do you work in fashion, styling, photography...?



Love the artsy photo!

I have background in photography, I simply don't have my sh*T together in terms of time.  (work constraints) I will eventually start posting photos like yours..

Presentation/Exposition is SO important!  I LOVE Stilly's photos on her thread, awesome nature backgrounds along with super composition.  I don't know how she does it..mini-tripod, timer function, etc.   How does she get such TIGHT cropping.


----------



## giggles00

LoubFashionista said:


> Does anyone own the So Kate booties in suede? How do they stretch, did you buy them in your regular so kate size or size up?



I got them .5 size down my TTS  "black patent" So Kate.  In black  and purple suede.

I agree with Betty.Lee on "rich" color feel of black-suede.  Nothing else comes close!

I got a lovely Prada brown suede 5" pump, they gave me a special suede-friendly brush.  Gotta maintain these specialty shoes!


----------



## betty.lee

giggles00 said:


> Love the artsy photo!
> 
> 
> 
> I have background in photography, I simply don't have my sh*T together in terms of time.  (work constraints) I will eventually start posting photos like yours..
> 
> 
> 
> Presentation/Exposition is SO important!  I LOVE Stilly's photos on her thread, awesome nature backgrounds along with super composition.  I don't know how she does it..mini-tripod, timer function, etc.   How does she get such TIGHT cropping.




Wow gigs, that's so cool. I wish I had more time and effort to put into photography too. My IPhone does all the work. I can appreciate good photography but I am far from understanding the physics of it. My technical skills suck.   Did you shoot in film? There's something magical about film. I can't wait to see your pics and yes stillys thread is one of my favorites, that, and her shoe porn!


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> After lots of back and forth I decided on these SKs.  I'm very happy with my purchase, can't wait to wear them out.  Here's a shot from my #birthdayhaul on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 2794707




I love this pic


----------



## Christchrist

Ladies I'm so over So Kates &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;. They just don't feel good on my feet. My old cut piggys feel like they are meant to be on my feet.  So kate feels like my toes are going to be cut off!!! I'm so sad. I guess I'll collect and keep the special ones


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Ladies I'm so over So Kates &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. They just don't feel good on my feet. My old cut piggys feel like they are meant to be on my feet.  So kate feels like my toes are going to be cut off!!! I'm so sad. I guess I'll collect and keep the special ones


Aww, the beauty we suffer for a pair of CL pumps. I love the stiletto of the So kate. I have seen the old cut Pigalle ( very sexy cut) but they are hard to find and I only have the new cut Pigalle. Your collection is Stunning just let me know when you are ready to part with them


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> After lots of back and forth I decided on these SKs.  I'm very happy with my purchase, can't wait to wear them out.  Here's a shot from my #birthdayhaul on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 2794707


Happy Birthday, enjoy your beautiful SK, love your photo


----------



## giggles00

betty.lee said:


> Wow gigs, that's so cool. I wish I had more time and effort to put into photography too. My IPhone does all the work. I can appreciate good photography but I am far from understanding the physics of it. My technical skills suck.   Did you shoot in film? There's something magical about film. I can't wait to see your pics and yes stillys thread is one of my favorites, that, and her shoe porn!



Yes, I shot film..but never really got into the DEEP part of it.  I LOVE digital, because of the instant-gratification -- you can edit on-the-spot (correct for exposure, composition, etc).  Ability to upload practically instantaneously, is such a plus..

What you're talking about is film as a "canvas".  The silver-halide ions act like a miniature softening function ("blur"), like how the wedding photographers use a special film for portraits.  You can always simulate it with some post-processing in digital.

See pic, it's a LOVELY exposition of Louboutin So Kate and accessories (nail manicure, skirt, etc).  I'm beginning to "warm up" to the leopard type of print type of theme.  I actually have a Pigalle 120 "yellow leopard" (early sculptured heel).  SO, I need to find a leopard *print* skirt (nothing real animal hide!!) or blouse. I also have a high-end leopard print earrings..just LOVELY.


----------



## giggles00

Christchrist said:


> Ladies I'm so over So Kates &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;. They just don't feel good on my feet. My old cut piggys feel like they are meant to be on my feet.  So kate feels like my toes are going to be cut off!!! I'm so sad. I guess I'll collect and keep the special ones



I think this is slightly pre-mature..

Your feet are probably "accomadated" to Pigalle 120..the short-toe.  So, you just need time to "accomadate" to So Kate.  I resisted MIGHTILY to So Kate, being a Pigalle 120 (old cut) fanatic!!  I finally "caved in" recently, due to Stilly's AWESOME portraiture of her So Kate collection.

I just went out in my Love Me 120s yesterday at Bloomingdales.  GOOD GRIEF my toe-box was HURTING!!  It's mostly me being old (50's), but it's also due to the fact that I haven't walked in them in AGES..  Just short runs around the house.

There was a really cool SA (young gal) at the Ted xxx  boutique.  She pulled off the mini-skirt thing, but going opaque black hose with flat booties (with gold buckle).  I complimented her on it ("you NAILED your outfit"), while I was SITTING at a stool..in pain, resting.  I will try to piece together such an outfit.

Wow, the timing of your post was so perfect..  I was thinking, I might FINALLY have to ABANDON my 5" heels.  Well..NOT!  I would do the flat-shoe outfit above, then make "short runs" in my 5" stilettos.  Sounds like a plan!!

Another good shoe are the flat boots (just below the knee), worn with black leggings.  It's a popular fashion that many women sport.  My SA at CL boutique (SouthCoast Plaza, Orange County/CA) did this, with a loose blouse.  She also recommended pants with 5" heels, during the day.  That's why I went CRAZY with my recent Macy's "shopping terrorist" runs.  Going for pants like a MANIAC.  White, peach, red, black pants..various lengths (to ankle, mid-calf, etc)

My SA at Bloomingdales (Lingerie) also did the flat boot (up to knee) look.  It's looks chique, plus it's WAY MORE comfortable than heels!!  As I left Bloomingdales, there was a young gal in red patent 3.5" pumps walking brisquely.  I couldn't even KEEP UP with her!!  Some women have no problem with heels.


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> I love this pic



thank you so much dear!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday, enjoy your beautiful SK, love your photo



thanks! it was a lovely day! I hope to take more and get more SKs. yikes. 



Christchrist said:


> Ladies I'm so over So Kates &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;. They just don't feel good on my feet. My old cut piggys feel like they are meant to be on my feet.  So kate feels like my toes are going to be cut off!!! I'm so sad. I guess I'll collect and keep the special ones



aw, I thought the same thing at first too but I think might have just had the wrong sizes. I find my SK to be more comfy then my new pigalle patent 120. I did go .5 size up tho. 



giggles00 said:


> Yes, I shot film..but never really got into the DEEP part of it.  I LOVE digital, because of the instant-gratification -- you can edit on-the-spot (correct for exposure, composition, etc).  Ability to upload practically instantaneously, is such a plus..
> 
> 
> 
> What you're talking about is film as a "canvas".  The silver-halide ions act like a miniature softening function ("blur"), like how the wedding photographers use a special film for portraits.  You can always simulate it with some post-processing in digital.
> 
> 
> 
> See pic, it's a LOVELY exposition of Louboutin So Kate and accessories (nail manicure, skirt, etc).  I'm beginning to "warm up" to the leopard type of print type of theme.  I actually have a Pigalle 120 "yellow leopard" (early sculptured heel).  SO, I need to find a leopard *print* skirt (nothing real animal hide!!) or blouse. I also have a high-end leopard print earrings..just LOVELY.




I love me some leopard. I find it to be a great basic! The combos are endless. Are those the SK bronze? omg I searched everywhere for them and couldn't acquire a pair. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

love the photo, post more!



giggles00 said:


> I think this is slightly pre-mature..
> 
> 
> 
> Your feet are probably "accomadated" to Pigalle 120..the short-toe.  So, you just need time to "accomadate" to So Kate.  I resisted MIGHTILY to So Kate, being a Pigalle 120 (old cut) fanatic!!  I finally "caved in" recently, due to Stilly's AWESOME portraiture of her So Kate collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I just went out in my Love Me 120s yesterday at Bloomingdales.  GOOD GRIEF my toe-box was HURTING!!  It's mostly me being old (50's), but it's also due to the fact that I haven't walked in them in AGES..  Just short runs around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a really cool SA (young gal) at the Ted xxx  boutique.  She pulled off the mini-skirt thing, but going opaque black hose with flat booties (with gold buckle).  I complimented her on it ("you NAILED your outfit"), while I was SITTING at a stool..in pain, resting.  I will try to piece together such an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the timing of your post was so perfect..  I was thinking, I might FINALLY have to ABANDON my 5" heels.  Well..NOT!  I would do the flat-shoe outfit above, then make "short runs" in my 5" stilettos.  Sounds like a plan!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another good shoe are the flat boots (just below the knee), worn with black leggings.  It's a popular fashion that many women sport.  My SA at CL boutique (SouthCoast Plaza, Orange County/CA) did this, with a loose blouse.  She also recommended pants with 5" heels, during the day.  That's why I went CRAZY with my recent Macy's "shopping terrorist" runs.  Going for pants like a MANIAC.  White, peach, red, black pants..various lengths (to ankle, mid-calf, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> My SA at Bloomingdales (Lingerie) also did the flat boot (up to knee) look.  It's looks chique, plus it's WAY MORE comfortable than heels!!  As I left Bloomingdales, there was a young gal in red patent 3.5" pumps walking brisquely.  I couldn't even KEEP UP with her!!  Some women have no problem with heels.




flat boots, opaque tights and minis! &#128077; that's my look and I do the leggings and knee highs the 2 times a year it gets cold enough here. &#128540;

some women are just meant for 5" heels. like my SIL. She has to wear 150s or higher, anything below 120 and she literally falls on her face. Her CL collection is amaze balls. She doesn'tdo computers tho so not a member. hahaha. she thinks candy crush is like that commercial for insurance where she's crushing candy with a hammer.


----------



## for3v3rz

My legs are too white for the nude.   if I wear hosiery then is too slippery.


----------



## So_Louboutin

for3v3rz said:


> My legs are too white for the nude.   if I wear hosiery then is too slippery.
> 
> View attachment 2797317




I think they look great on you &#128512;


----------



## PurseACold

So_Louboutin said:


> I think they look great on you &#128512;


I agree that they look good.  Personally, I think the color looks good with pale skin.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> My legs are too white for the nude.   if I wear hosiery then is too slippery.
> 
> View attachment 2797317


You Rock in them. It's always nice to have a nude color in your collection


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> My legs are too white for the nude.   if I wear hosiery then is too slippery.
> 
> View attachment 2797317




I love these on you!!!


----------



## stilly

New Leopard Patent So Kates


----------



## engineerinheels

for3v3rz said:


> My legs are too white for the nude.   if I wear hosiery then is too slippery.
> 
> View attachment 2797317



While is a problem I have too  I want a light nude from CL.


----------



## engineerinheels

stilly said:


> New Leopard Patent So Kates



OMG, I need / want those. Are those still available / being made? The patent leopard is ideal! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> New Leopard Patent So Kates


Oh so Beautiful, Love the leopard print


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> New Leopard Patent So Kates



Love it Stilly


----------



## for3v3rz

engineerinheels said:


> OMG, I need / want those. Are those still available / being made? The patent leopard is ideal! They look fabulous on you!



I seen it a few days ago, on Saks. They should still be available to pre order. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306624247&bmUID=kB.9IU7


----------



## LoubFashionista

label.hoe said:


> Hello lovelies! I just got the So Kate booties in white kid. Does anyone know how good they will stretch across the top of the foot? tia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754697
> View attachment 2754698


What size did you end up getting in the So Kate bootie? I'm looking at buying a pair but there's no returns and I'm not near a Louboutin boutique to try any on. Did they fit the same as your regular So Kate heels?


----------



## label24

Amazing


----------



## for3v3rz

label24 said:


> Amazing



Is so pretty, too bad they can't sell python in Cali.


----------



## shoes4ever

label24 said:


> Amazing



label24 - wow these are amazing. Are they from this season or SS 15... Appreciate any info on these. Thanks.


----------



## label24

Yeap those are for the preview of ss 2015!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

label24 said:


> Amazing


TDF!!!! Love the Python Print on these Amaaaaaaaazing print? What the price on these Fabulous Python Print?&#128525;


----------



## LavenderIce

BirkinLover77 said:


> TDF!!!! Love the Python Print on these Amaaaaaaaazing print? What the price on these Fabulous Python Print?&#128525;



It's available for pre-order on cl.com.  It is $1495 USD.


----------



## BirkinLover77

LavenderIce said:


> It's available for pre-order on cl.com.  It is $1495 USD.


Thank you Lavenderice


----------



## Christchrist

Dammit I have to have it


----------



## Jusinit

label24 said:


> Amazing




Gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## september1985

LoubFashionista said:


> What size did you end up getting in the So Kate bootie? I'm looking at buying a pair but there's no returns and I'm not near a Louboutin boutique to try any on. Did they fit the same as your regular So Kate heels?




Yes! I got these in my tts


----------



## Sanooya

The sizing issue is so confusing! 

specially if it's my first CL pairs, so I'm not even sure what is my size there

normally in other Shoes I wear 38 

I tried Pigalle 120 last night, my feet didn't even go inside the 38 

I tried the 38.5 and it was very very fit.. the painful fit.. but I know it will strech

I wanted to try So Kate but they didn't have any size from 38-39


----------



## Ellezee

Sanooya said:


> The sizing issue is so confusing!
> 
> specially if it's my first CL pairs, so I'm not even sure what is my size there
> 
> normally in other Shoes I wear 38
> 
> I tried Pigalle 120 last night, my feet didn't even go inside the 38
> 
> I tried the 38.5 and it was very very fit.. the painful fit.. but I know it will strech
> 
> I wanted to try So Kate but they didn't have any size from 38-39




Agreed on the sizing issue, Sanooya. I just bought my first pair of CLs last month. I typically wear a 38.5 and ended up having to return them in exchange for a 40.5. The fit is perfect now, but it certainly difficult trying to figure out what size to get.


----------



## TinaX

My python armure so kates  








Debating buying the python croisade ones...but can't tell if I love or hate the cross-esque print?


----------



## BirkinLover77

TinaX said:


> My python armure so kates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating buying the python croisade ones...but can't tell if I love or hate the cross-esque print?


Very beautiful


----------



## stilly

From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates


That is one gorgeous color. Looks like a mix of purple, blue, and grey.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates


Stilly, You model SK so well, Love the color and beauty of the new collection, so many different pattern, color and material.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates


Stilly these are such a pretty color.


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates



Is looks great on you. I am not big on kid leather. Shows too much winkles and scratches. Which others did you pre order?


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> That is one gorgeous color. Looks like a mix of purple, blue, and grey.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You model SK so well, Love the color and beauty of the new collection, so many different pattern, color and material.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly these are such a pretty color.


 


for3v3rz said:


> Is looks great on you. I am not big on kid leather. Shows too much winkles and scratches. Which others did you pre order?


 
Thanks *PurseACold, BirkinLover, shoes4ever* & *for3v3rz*!
The other pair I have on pre-order are the White Pigalle Follies.
I just got the Dark Blue Watersnake SK's I hope to wear this weekend.


----------



## Murdamama

Stilly, these are so beautiful! Since they are kid leather, did you get them TTS or .5 size down?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?
> View attachment 2813404
> 
> View attachment 2813405
> 
> View attachment 2813408


That should not be a serious debate - they are gorgeous on you  I love the crystal python Loubs in every color and style. Something about the shine and the exotic material that just go great together.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?
> View attachment 2813404
> 
> View attachment 2813405
> 
> View attachment 2813408


OMG, they are TDF in person and I bought them a few week ago. You look beautiful in them


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hi Ladies, looking for some advice! I've read a lot of the posts on here but there's far too many to get an answer to my questions so hope you don't mind if I'm repeating what's already been said?!

So if you own both the Pigalle and the Kate, which do you prefer?  Which is comfier? Which do you find easier to walk in? Is there a big difference in sizing in the two pairs?

TIA!


----------



## Murdamama

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?
> View attachment 2813404
> 
> View attachment 2813405
> 
> View attachment 2813408




I hope you got them, they are absolutely gorgeous! The crystal python gives the all black some oomph!! No debate here!


----------



## stilly

Murdamama said:


> Stilly, these are so beautiful! Since they are kid leather, did you get them TTS or .5 size down?




Thanks *Murdamama*!


No I buy all my So Kates TTS.
I've found the sizing on the So Kates to vary a bit and I prefer them a little looser rather than tight.


----------



## stilly

Murdamama said:


> I hope you got them, they are absolutely gorgeous! The crystal python gives the all black some oomph!! No debate here!


 
Those are amazing!
I would jump on them!


----------



## betty.lee

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?
> View attachment 2813404
> 
> View attachment 2813405
> 
> View attachment 2813408




what!? no debate! hope you took them home.


----------



## for3v3rz

Nothing special, just the classic color in So Kate.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> nothing special, just the classic color in so kate.
> 
> View attachment 2814373




&#128076;


----------



## for3v3rz

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Hi Ladies, looking for some advice! I've read a lot of the posts on here but there's far too many to get an answer to my questions so hope you don't mind if I'm repeating what's already been said?!
> 
> So if you own both the Pigalle and the Kate, which do you prefer?  Which is comfier? Which do you find easier to walk in? Is there a big difference in sizing in the two pairs?
> 
> TIA!



I prefer the So Kate if you are talking about a 120mm heel. The toe box on So Kate is longer so more room for the toes when the heels are higher. Should try them on in person and you might feel totally different than each of us.


----------



## for3v3rz

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?



Ohhh Python. yes yes get them. Still no Python for me yet. I am starting to hate CA laws.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Nothing special, just the classic color in So Kate.
> 
> View attachment 2814373


Very Nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hi Ladies, looking for some advice! I've read a lot of the posts on here but there's far too many to get an answer to my questions so hope you don't mind if I'm repeating what's already been said?!

So if you own both the Pigalle and the Kate, which do you prefer? Which is comfier? Which do you find easier to walk in? Is there a big difference in sizing in the two pairs?

TIA! 

I prefer the So Kate verses the Pigalle. Agree with *for3v3rz* try them on and you may have a different opinion with both styles.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PurseACold said:


> That should not be a serious debate - they are gorgeous on you  I love the crystal python Loubs in every color and style. Something about the shine and the exotic material that just go great together.







BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG, they are TDF in person and I bought them a few week ago. You look beautiful in them







Murdamama said:


> I hope you got them, they are absolutely gorgeous! The crystal python gives the all black some oomph!! No debate here!







stilly said:


> Those are amazing!
> I would jump on them!







betty.lee said:


> what!? no debate! hope you took them home.







for3v3rz said:


> Ohhh Python. yes yes get them. Still no Python for me yet. I am starting to hate CA laws.




I agree with ALL of you, but I did not get them. I literally almost cried when I told my SA she could take them off hold.  I'm a sucker lately for Python.  But it was hard for me to justify (without sounding insane to my hubby) why I needed 3 So Kate's in one week. I ordered the Python Croisade and Python Eveque and if for some reason they don't WOW me then I will return to Saks if they still have them and buy them before I return one of the others. I will definitely do a reveal in my collection thread so stay tuned


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> I agree with ALL of you, but I did not get them. I literally almost cried when I told my SA she could take them off hold.  I'm a sucker lately for Python.  But it was hard for me to justify (without sounding insane to my hubby) why I needed 3 So Kate's in one week. I ordered the Python Croisade and Python Eveque and if for some reason they don't WOW me then I will return to Saks if they still have them and buy them before I return one of the others. I will definitely do a reveal in my collection thread so stay tuned


Awww, I certainly understand the delimia with SK but if it meant to be it will be there for you love. It is not easy decision when all are soooooo beautiful


----------



## betty.lee

Mrs. MFH said:


> I agree with ALL of you, but I did not get them. I literally almost cried when I told my SA she could take them off hold.  I'm a sucker lately for Python.  But it was hard for me to justify (without sounding insane to my hubby) why I needed 3 So Kate's in one week. I ordered the Python Croisade and Python Eveque and if for some reason they don't WOW me then I will return to Saks if they still have them and buy them before I return one of the others. I will definitely do a reveal in my collection thread so stay tuned



Ah, I totally get you! The other two are totally awesome tho. can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Chomel

Hi, I'm a US 8.5-9 with normal width feet. Which size should I order in the black patent.  Thanks


----------



## betty.lee

One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.


----------



## Murdamama

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.




OMG! This is so adorbs!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## betty.lee

Murdamama said:


> OMG! This is so adorbs!! &#128525;&#128525;




aw thanks. &#128536;


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.



That's cute


----------



## PurseACold

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.


So precious!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.


I love this photo!  Just so perfect and adorable!!!


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.




This is adorable


----------



## betty.lee

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love this photo!  Just so perfect and adorable!!!







Christchrist said:


> This is adorable




Thank You so much ladies! Christmas cards ordered before December officially started. Woo Hoo I feel like a champ! HaHA!


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> That's cute







PurseACold said:


> So precious!




THanks loves. &#128536;


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.


So lovely


----------



## betty.lee

BirkinLover77 said:


> So lovely




thanks sweetie! I just love seeing everyone's action shots and shoes. they really inspire me!


----------



## for3v3rz

I guess mint is continuing to be a hot color for spring/summer again. It was for the past two years. Also coral which is the "poppy" color for CL is a hot color for the season.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> I guess mint is continuing to be a hot color for spring/summer again. It was for the past two years. Also coral which is the "poppy" color for CL is a hot color for the season.


I love the mint green suede sk color, any shades of green since it is my favorite color. The poppy is an addition to the bright and vibrant colors for spring and summer, need to start thinking about wardrobe for next season and winter not here yet lol.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2819206
> 
> 
> One more photo from the cutting room floor in my pony fur leopard SK. The only way we could get a smile and a sit down was by throwing popcorn on him.


 


So cute!!!


----------



## betty.lee

double post


----------



## daniellenicole

Hi ladies! 

I am officially a newbie. I received my first pair of CL pigalle 120s and have the SK nude arriving tomorrow last week and although I really thought out sizing I am still wondering if I made the right decision. My toes are flight but of course with the steep heel and point toe my toes seem tight. I have no heel slippage but also am scared to exchange for .5 larger due to increase the slide of my foot forward and becoming more painful. I feel like they don't look as fabulous on as I see all those who have posted, lol. Those with the pigalle and so kate would you suggest just .5 up?

Here are the pictures of the new pigalle...unsure so far.


----------



## So_Louboutin

daniellenicole said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am officially a newbie. I received my first pair of CL pigalle 120s and have the SK nude arriving tomorrow last week and although I really thought out sizing I am still wondering if I made the right decision. My toes are flight but of course with the steep heel and point toe my toes seem tight. I have no heel slippage but also am scared to exchange for .5 larger due to increase the slide of my foot forward and becoming more painful. I feel like they don't look as fabulous on as I see all those who have posted, lol. Those with the pigalle and so kate would you suggest just .5 up?
> 
> Here are the pictures of the new pigalle...unsure so far.




They do look fabulous on you! I, personally, think they look like a good fit on you. I find sizing is a pain in louboutins... I always question what size to get and always think I should have sized up or down. The shoes do stretch out a bit... my suede So Kates felt far too tight at first but now I have heel slippage (and I went half a size down from the patent!). When I tried a half size up in the patent (I take a 39.5 in those but thought I'd try a 40 as my toes felt a bit squashed), I found the .5 up didn't really give me any more room in the toe box as the pitch of the shoe just pushed my toes forward and the discomfort was still the same. My experience with them has made me think 'go with your gut' when it comes to sizing. If you feel that they're ok, just a little uncomfortable, then they're probably the right size but if they really are extremely uncomfortable, and you prefer a little more room in your shoes, then maybe go up .5. 

Hopefully you'll find something useful in my wee ramble there... lol!


----------



## fancy09

I purchased a pair of so kate for my wife as a gift. I got her a size 37. (haven't given them to her yet) She normally wear 6.5 or 7 (wide feet) 

What is the recommendation size for the patent so kate pumps? 

Thanks


----------



## BirkinLover77

daniellenicole said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am officially a newbie. I received my first pair of CL pigalle 120s and have the SK nude arriving tomorrow last week and although I really thought out sizing I am still wondering if I made the right decision. My toes are flight but of course with the steep heel and point toe my toes seem tight. I have no heel slippage but also am scared to exchange for .5 larger due to increase the slide of my foot forward and becoming more painful. I feel like they don't look as fabulous on as I see all those who have posted, lol. Those with the pigalle and so kate would you suggest just .5 up?
> 
> Here are the pictures of the new pigalle...unsure so far.


They look perfect on you. I don't think u should size up however if they feel very painful then do so but from my experience they will stretch out with a couple of wears.


----------



## for3v3rz

Received the So Kate in Poppy today and I compare it with the Pigalle Follies Papaye, the color looks almost the same. I don't know if I should keep it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Christchrist

for3v3rz said:


> Received the So Kate in Poppy today and I compare it with the Pigalle Follies Papaye, the color looks almost the same. I don't know if I should keep it. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2822382




 If the color is almost the same don't keep it


----------



## daniellenicole

So_Louboutin said:


> They do look fabulous on you! I, personally, think they look like a good fit on you. I find sizing is a pain in louboutins... I always question what size to get and always think I should have sized up or down. The shoes do stretch out a bit... my suede So Kates felt far too tight at first but now I have heel slippage (and I went half a size down from the patent!). When I tried a half size up in the patent (I take a 39.5 in those but thought I'd try a 40 as my toes felt a bit squashed), I found the .5 up didn't really give me any more room in the toe box as the pitch of the shoe just pushed my toes forward and the discomfort was still the same. My experience with them has made me think 'go with your gut' when it comes to sizing. If you feel that they're ok, just a little uncomfortable, then they're probably the right size but if they really are extremely uncomfortable, and you prefer a little more room in your shoes, then maybe go up .5.
> 
> Hopefully you'll find something useful in my wee ramble there... lol!




Thank you! As I am wearing them around the house I am more and more confident about the size.  I agree I was scared .5 up would just push my toes forward more. I love this forum. You ladies have been a huge help with my first CL. I got my SK in today


----------



## daniellenicole

BirkinLover77 said:


> They look perfect on you. I don't think u should size up however if they feel very painful then do so but from my experience they will stretch out with a couple of wears.




So far I am already experiencing how much they stretch! Even more and more happy with my decision. Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> If the color is almost the same don't keep it


2nd that!


----------



## PurseACold

I agree. They look minorly different. One is a bit more pink and one is a bit more orange. Figure out which one you prefer, and return the other.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Received the So Kate in Poppy today and I compare it with the Pigalle Follies Papaye, the color looks almost the same. I don't know if I should keep it. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2822382


Agree CC & HelenOftroy45, PurseACold post, if the color are the same pick the style u prefer better and go with that one for the color, used funds to invest in another pair on your wishlist


----------



## Mariqueen

So I recently wore one of my pairs of So Kate's to work and noticed the thin heel got caught in one of the cracks in the cement tiles outside my office building, then I looked like an idiot watching the ground so it wouldn't happen again. is there any thing I can do that would avoid them from getting caught or do I just have to watch the ground?


----------



## for3v3rz

Mariqueen said:


> So I recently wore one of my pairs of So Kate's to work and noticed the thin heel got caught in one of the cracks in the cement tiles outside my office building, then I looked like an idiot watching the ground so it wouldn't happen again. is there any thing I can do that would avoid them from getting caught or do I just have to watch the ground?



Unless you want to put a heel guard on your heel, (will look ugly) I think you just need to watch the ground and step on the cracks with the flat bottom of the pump so your heel part will be on the flat surface.


----------



## for3v3rz

Thank you ladies for the thoughts. Since I got the Plato in Version Poppy that also have the poppy color, I will probably return the So Kate Poppy. I can't wait for the rain to go away. But is going to continue into next week.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Unless you want to put a heel guard on your heel, (will look ugly) I think you just need to watch the ground and step on the cracks with the flat bottom of the pump so your heel part will be on the flat surface.




Oh do they have heel guards for So Kate and Pigalle Follies? I have some but they are way too wide for the thin heel.  I know it looks ugly but I just wear them if I'm going to a wedding where it's outside.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Python Croisade and So Kate Crystal Python Eveque Lame
And a snap shot of my So Kate collection, which has become my favorite CL!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Congrats on new addition  You have a very nice collection!


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> Oh do they have heel guards for So Kate and Pigalle Follies? I have some but they are way too wide for the thin heel.  I know it looks ugly but I just wear them if I'm going to a wedding where it's outside.



That's a good question. I don't have heel guards myself. So you might want to google it. Most I seen online are for thicker heels. There is also another solution, is a heel cover using a clear plastic screen. Just like the ones they use on a cell phone screen. Some say they are military grade. Like the one they use on helicopters. It probably protects a little from scratches.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> That's a good question. I don't have heel guards myself. So you might want to google it. Most I seen online are for thicker heels. There is also another solution, is a heel cover using a clear plastic screen. Just like the ones they use on a cell phone screen. Some say they are military grade. Like the one they use on helicopters. It probably protects a little from scratches.




I have a couple sets of those sole mates and you don't see them in the grass but once you're inside you have to take them off because they are def noticeable and not so good looking. They are very wide tho so don't fit my CLs.


----------



## Sanooya

*Those pictures make me so want to get So Kate!

I was planning to have it as a gift for my self on my 27th Birthday which will be on the 22nd 

they are going to be my first CL so I need to be sure of the sizing in real first (I'm an Online shopaholic BTW but I can't risk getting a shoe for $675 then finding it's not the right size lol) 

anyways, CL is only Available in Saks here

I went and they had both So Kate & Pigalle (Which was the style I wanted first) 

but they didn't have the So Kate in my size, I tried Pigalle in 38.5 (I usually wear 38 in almost every shoes) and it was very tight but I could walk in it. I'm still not sure though if I need to get a half size down since they do stretch quite a bit. 

Now I'm not sure when they will stock the So Kate! even online I couldn't found them. 

I'm planning to get them in Nude Patent

I hope they will stock soon.. maybe I will wait until January 


I just don't want to get the Nude Pigalles, because I already planned to have the black Pigalle Plato as my second CL lol.. so the first must be the Nude So Kates.


Then I can share the beautiful photos with you, I'm a photographer, I'm so excited to take beautiful photos of my beautiful shoes almost as much as I'm excited to wear them lol. 



*


----------



## Sanooya

stilly said:


> From the new Spring/Summer 2015 Collection...Pervenche Kid So Kates




What a Beautiful Color


----------



## Sanooya

Mrs. MFH said:


> Never saw these before, So Kate Black Crystal Python...debating, should I or shouldn't I?
> View attachment 2813404
> 
> View attachment 2813405
> 
> View attachment 2813408





Oh Wow.. those look Gorgeous on You


----------



## for3v3rz

Sanooya said:


> *Those pictures make me so want to So Kate
> *



Neiman Marcus have the so Kate nude 38.5. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...tid%3D4609&eItemId=prod167740206&cmCat=search


----------



## betty.lee

Sanooya said:


> *Those pictures make me so want to get So Kate!
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to have it as a gift for my self on my 27th Birthday which will be on the 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> they are going to be my first CL so I need to be sure of the sizing in real first (I'm an Online shopaholic BTW but I can't risk getting a shoe for $675 then finding it's not the right size lol)
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, CL is only Available in Saks here
> 
> 
> 
> I went and they had both So Kate & Pigalle (Which was the style I wanted first)
> 
> 
> 
> but they didn't have the So Kate in my size, I tried Pigalle in 38.5 (I usually wear 38 in almost every shoes) and it was very tight but I could walk in it. I'm still not sure though if I need to get a half size down since they do stretch quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure when they will stock the So Kate! even online I couldn't found them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get them in Nude Patent
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they will stock soon.. maybe I will wait until January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want to get the Nude Pigalles, because I already planned to have the black Pigalle Plato as my second CL lol.. so the first must be the Nude So Kates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I can share the beautiful photos with you, I'm a photographer, I'm so excited to take beautiful photos of my beautiful shoes almost as much as I'm excited to wear them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




My pigalles are a 34.5 and already stretched half a size too big. I bought the So Kate in 35 if that helps you figure out sizing.  I can't wait to see your pics when you get some.


----------



## Sanooya

for3v3rz said:


> Neiman Marcus have the so Kate nude 38.5. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christi...tid%3D4609&eItemId=prod167740206&cmCat=search




It shows Unavailable for me..

I checked the black, I can purchase it but the shipping estimate is 18 Feb 2015!


----------



## shoes4ever

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Python Croisade and So Kate Crystal Python Eveque Lame
> And a snap shot of my So Kate collection, which has become my favorite CL!



WOW thats an amazing So Kate collection you have  - congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Gunnett

I wanted to get this for my girlfriend. She usually wears a size US 7, she has never tried on an CL. I have found an auction on eBay for both a 37 and 37.5. I've read different things online but it seems the 37.5 would be the safe bet according to this article. http://lust4labels.com/blog/christian-louboutin-pigalle-120mm-vs-so-kate-120mm/


----------



## Mariqueen

Gunnett said:


> I wanted to get this for my girlfriend. She usually wears a size US 7, she has never tried on an CL. I have found an auction on eBay for both a 37 and 37.5. I've read different things online but it seems the 37.5 would be the safe bet according to this article. http://lust4labels.com/blog/christian-louboutin-pigalle-120mm-vs-so-kate-120mm/



you'd need to have her to try them on, because I'm like a US 7/8 in most shoes but in CL I'm 36/36.5


----------



## daniellenicole

I had to share. This forum has got me so excited about starting my collection. You ladies have helped me pick a perfect size. For all those who told me that even .5 could cause too much heel slippage thank you! I found if it's a tad tight but wearable then it will be perfect. Love my new additions!


----------



## betty.lee

daniellenicole said:


> I had to share. This forum has got me so excited about starting my collection. You ladies have helped me pick a perfect size. For all those who told me that even .5 could cause too much heel slippage thank you! I found if it's a tad tight but wearable then it will be perfect. Love my new additions!




what a fantastic start with the perfect classics.


----------



## Christina2

daniellenicole said:


> I had to share. This forum has got me so excited about starting my collection. You ladies have helped me pick a perfect size. For all those who told me that even .5 could cause too much heel slippage thank you! I found if it's a tad tight but wearable then it will be perfect. Love my new additions!


Beautiful start. Im a bit confused though. Did you say you went .5 or 1 size down ?


----------



## louboutal

I thought this place was the best place to post. My NM SA has three pairs of So Kate's on sale!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Purple -39.5
Leopard -40
Vernis -36.5

Pm if you're interested!


----------



## giggles00

daniellenicole said:


> So far I am already experiencing how much they stretch! Even more and more happy with my decision. Thanks!



It's high-quality leather, all Loubies stretch-out quickly..takes only a few wearings.  If you want to speed up the process, get a wooden shoe stretcher at those Mall shoe cobblers.  Only $25, worth every penny..I got one to stretch out my red-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  Use it with leather conditioner (to soften the leather). I use the hair drying gun "trick", soak the toe-box with leather conditioner (some gals use vaseline), heat it up good, then wear'em a bit.  Repeat.

My (stiff leather) patent=red PF 120 (.5 size my preferred size..they're TOO TIGHT out-of-the-box) stretched out good, I can wear them fine now.  Woohoo, I'm a HAPPY CAMPER!

See attached pics.  Finally, I got a nice nature type of background..like Stilly's gorgeous photos!


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> It's high-quality leather, all Loubies stretch-out quickly..takes only a few wearings.  If you want to speed up the process, get a wooden shoe stretcher at those Mall shoe cobblers.  Only $25, worth every penny..I got one to stretch out my red-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  Use it with leather conditioner (to soften the leather). I use the hair drying gun "trick", soak the toe-box with leather conditioner (some gals use vaseline), heat it up good, then wear'em a bit.  Repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> My (stiff leather) patent=red PF 120 (.5 size my preferred size..they're TOO TIGHT out-of-the-box) stretched out good, I can wear them fine now.  Woohoo, I'm a HAPPY CAMPER!
> 
> 
> 
> See attached pics.  Finally, I got a nice nature type of background..like Stilly's gorgeous photos!




They look great on you! Looking at them, you would never think they started off too tight. That hairdryer trick does work like a charm!


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> They look great on you! Looking at them, you would never think they started off too tight. That hairdryer trick does work like a charm!



Yes, the patent-leather is a b***h!! It's RIGHT right-out-of-the-box, but WILL stretch out.

I had a SZ 40.5 black-patent Love Me 120, which was just TERRIBLY TIGHT initially.  But, it's stretched out BEAUTIFULLY, so now it's literally a PERFECT FIT.  Slides on effortlessly..  However, I developed a bunion on my right foot (which is slightly larger than my left foot), as the price-to-pay.  By all means..GET A SHOE STRETCHER!!  Save your feet from any "collateral damage"!

I'm going thru the SAME THING with my Hot Chick 130mm.  Whoah, is it pretty tight.  But, I can tell it's stretching out with every wearing.  See attached pics..


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Yes, the patent-leather is a b***h!! It's RIGHT right-out-of-the-box, but WILL stretch out.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a SZ 40.5 black-patent Love Me 120, which was just TERRIBLY TIGHT initially.  But, it's stretched out BEAUTIFULLY, so now it's literally a PERFECT FIT.  Slides on effortlessly..  However, I developed a bunion on my right foot (which is slightly larger than my left foot), as the price-to-pay.  By all means..GET A SHOE STRETCHER!!  Save your feet from any "collateral damage"!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going thru the SAME THING with my Hot Chick 130mm.  Whoah, is it pretty tight.  But, I can tell it's stretching out with every wearing.  See attached pics..




Yes!! Boy can I relate to the Hot Chicks! That toe box just kills my toes!! That's good to hear they stretch out though, I can only bear them for short bursts at the moment... and I sized up! They're looking good on you... definitely living up to the name! &#128525;


----------



## Millipede

So_Louboutin said:


> Yes!! Boy can I relate to the Hot Chicks! That toe box just kills my toes!! That's good to hear they stretch out though, I can only bear them for short bursts at the moment... and I sized up! They're looking good on you... definitely living up to the name! &#128525;


Just ordered my first so kate tie dye patent, never tried this style before. Hope i like it.


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Just ordered my first so kate tie dye patent, never tried this style before. Hope i like it.


It's gorgeous. Hope they fit you well!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

giggles00 said:


> Yes, the patent-leather is a b***h!! It's RIGHT right-out-of-the-box, but WILL stretch out.
> 
> I had a SZ 40.5 black-patent Love Me 120, which was just TERRIBLY TIGHT initially.  But, it's stretched out BEAUTIFULLY, so now it's literally a PERFECT FIT.  Slides on effortlessly..  However, I developed a bunion on my right foot (which is slightly larger than my left foot), as the price-to-pay.  By all means..GET A SHOE STRETCHER!!  Save your feet from any "collateral damage"!
> 
> I'm going thru the SAME THING with my Hot Chick 130mm.  Whoah, is it pretty tight.  But, I can tell it's stretching out with every wearing.  See attached pics..


They look gorgeous on you!  Jelly!!!  LoL !!!  Congrats!
Are the Hot Chicks same sizing as your old Pigalle 120s if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## betty.lee

giggles00 said:


> Yes, the patent-leather is a b***h!! It's RIGHT right-out-of-the-box, but WILL stretch out.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a SZ 40.5 black-patent Love Me 120, which was just TERRIBLY TIGHT initially.  But, it's stretched out BEAUTIFULLY, so now it's literally a PERFECT FIT.  Slides on effortlessly..  However, I developed a bunion on my right foot (which is slightly larger than my left foot), as the price-to-pay.  By all means..GET A SHOE STRETCHER!!  Save your feet from any "collateral damage"!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going thru the SAME THING with my Hot Chick 130mm.  Whoah, is it pretty tight.  But, I can tell it's stretching out with every wearing.  See attached pics..




you gals are really making me want a pair of those. &#128555;


----------



## Murdamama

I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Murdamama said:


> I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2828918


Very beautiful on you, Love the variation in color swatch on them and I have a pair


----------



## daniellenicole

Christina2 said:


> Beautiful start. Im a bit confused though. Did you say you went .5 or 1 size down ?



I actually went TTS, which was a risk considering I had twins a year ago and my foot grew almost a whole size so I'm learning all over what sizes I am in shoes. But I was determined to go up at least .5 but putting them on everyday for a week I noticed how much they stretched so I kept with my gut and my true size. Especially in the so kate those are about .5 larger than the pigalle.


----------



## daniellenicole

Oh ya wanted to share. I am thinking about having the vibram bottom put on, but hate that the original sole gets scraped off. I opted to put the zaggs cover on the bottom and take them for a test drive. Wow! I went to my community holiday get together where there is textured side walks and the red is perfect.  I love that I am able to enjoy the orginal red sole for at least what seems like a while before I have to invest in a good shoe cobbler. I wanted to share to those who aren't ready to give up that red sole just yet!


----------



## for3v3rz

daniellenicole said:


> Oh ya wanted to share. I am thinking about having the vibram bottom put on, but hate that the original sole gets scraped off. I opted to put the zaggs cover on the bottom and take them for a test drive. Wow! I went to my community holiday get together where there is textured side walks and the red is perfect.  I love that I am able to enjoy the orginal red sole for at least what seems like a while before I have to invest in a good shoe cobbler. I wanted to share to those who aren't ready to give up that red sole just yet!


Can you post a picture of the bottom of the red sole?


----------



## daniellenicole

for3v3rz said:


> Can you post a picture of the bottom of the red sole?



The dull weird texture part is the only damage to the bottom. I heard you can get a year or so out of these depending on how often you wear them. Keep in mind if you keep the film on it for a while and you don't remove it slowly and careful it will take the red off, however I didn't care about that because once this wears down I plan on putting the vibram sole on it anyway. It was super easy to apply and am extremely happy that I can enjoy the original sole for a longer time than most. There is also protect your pumps similar film as well. I do have both but the protect your pump is thinner. I didn't notice any slipperiness or anything. I got the ipad zaggs off amazon for like 3 dollars.  If you want there are tons of youtube videos on it too  I


----------



## PurseACold

Murdamama said:


> I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2828918


Love them on you!


----------



## betty.lee

Murdamama said:


> I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2828918




love them on you. they look so good on your skin tone too.


----------



## Millipede

Murdamama said:


> I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2828918


V pretty


----------



## So_Louboutin

Millipede said:


> Just ordered my first so kate tie dye patent, never tried this style before. Hope i like it.




Congrats, I'm sure you'll love it! I love them more every time I take them out of the box... there is something that is just so interesting about them! &#128512;


----------



## So_Louboutin

Murdamama said:


> I'm sitting here trying to break in my Patent Tie Dyes. They are truly growing on me. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2828918




&#128525; I just love the pink heel! Such a pretty colour. They look great on you!!


----------



## So_Louboutin

These shoes were a present to myself for surviving four years of torment (lol) and making it through my phd defence in one piece! So Kate in purple suede and patent tie dye (excuse the messy photo shot!). These tie dye So Kates look different to the other photos I've seen so I'm really interested to see more pictures of them... I seem to be missing the darker shades in them &#128533;


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> These shoes were a present to myself for surviving four years of torment (lol) and making it through my phd defence in one piece! So Kate in purple suede and patent tie dye (excuse the messy photo shot!). These tie dye So Kates look different to the other photos I've seen so I'm really interested to see more pictures of them... I seem to be missing the darker shades in them &#128533;
> 
> View attachment 2829152



Yes, "be good to yourself" was what my office mate said to me during my PhD days.  That hard work ("working hard") needs to be de-fused in some sort of release ("play hard").

LOVE your purple-suede SK 120.  I have one also, along with black-suede and black-patent.  I'm TEMPTED by the satin colorful dye-pattern styles.

LOVE your composition, here's mine (black leather Pigalle Follies 120):


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Yes, "be good to yourself" was what my office mate said to me during my PhD days.  That hard work ("working hard") needs to be de-fused in some sort of release ("play hard").
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your purple-suede SK 120.  I have one also, along with black-suede and black-patent.  I'm TEMPTED by the satin colorful dye-pattern styles.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your composition, here's mine (black leather Pigalle Follies 120):




Thank you! That was me just throwing them back in the box after trying them on &#128563;! Haha. 

Your office mate was right... you need something to get you through it all. Mine was definitely shoes!

Thank you! I had been toying with getting them for a while now. I got a pair of SK in black suede and they've turned out to be one of my favourite pairs so I thought I'd get purple as well. I'm really liking your PF!! Hmm... that's another pair to add to my ever growing list! Lol


----------



## betty.lee

So_Louboutin said:


> These shoes were a present to myself for surviving four years of torment (lol) and making it through my phd defence in one piece! So Kate in purple suede and patent tie dye (excuse the messy photo shot!). These tie dye So Kates look different to the other photos I've seen so I'm really interested to see more pictures of them... I seem to be missing the darker shades in them &#128533;
> 
> View attachment 2829152



I love your composition. congrats on getting through the hard times. 



So_Louboutin said:


> Thank you! That was me just throwing them back in the box after trying them on &#128563;! Haha.
> 
> Your office mate was right... you need something to get you through it all. Mine was definitely shoes!
> 
> Thank you! I had been toying with getting them for a while now. I got a pair of SK in black suede and they've turned out to be one of my favourite pairs so I thought I'd get purple as well. I'm really liking your PF!! Hmm... that's another pair to add to my ever growing list! Lol




welcome to my world of he growing list. lol


----------



## So_Louboutin

betty.lee said:


> I love your composition. congrats on getting through the hard times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to my world of he growing list. lol




Thank you so much! I know, you finally think you've gotten all the ones you want then out come more! Hahaha... &#128512;


----------



## Murdamama

Millipede said:


> V pretty


 


betty.lee said:


> love them on you. they look so good on your skin tone too.


 


PurseACold said:


> Love them on you!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful on you, Love the variation in color swatch on them and I have a pair


 
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## pearyfooa

Just scored on these suede So Kates in Forest Green. Since I don't like the color Im thinking to  strass them in crystal AB. What do you ladies think? What are the pros and cons of strassing a pair like these compared to strassing lady peeps?

Black Patent and Suede


----------



## for3v3rz

daniellenicole said:


> The dull weird texture part is the only damage to the bottom. I heard you can get a year or so out of these depending on how often you wear them. Keep in mind if you keep the film on it for a while and you don't remove it slowly and careful it will take the red off, however I didn't care about that because once this wears down I plan on putting the vibram sole on it anyway. It was super easy to apply and am extremely happy that I can enjoy the original sole for a longer time than most. There is also protect your pumps similar film as well. I do have both but the protect your pump is thinner. I didn't notice any slipperiness or anything. I got the ipad zaggs off amazon for like 3 dollars.  If you want there are tons of youtube videos on it too  I


Thanks for the picture. I also have both Zagg and Protect My Pumps. I just forgot which heels I put the Zagg on lolz. So I can't even tell if it works or not. The Protect My Pumps did took off the red when I peel it off. Now I am just using red Graffers tape and it seems to work well.


----------



## strawbweee

Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!


----------



## shoes4ever

strawbweee said:


> Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830894



WOW....these are super pretty - love the color distribution on them.


----------



## PurseACold

strawbweee said:


> Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830894



They look great on you! And love the exercise equipment in the background


----------



## for3v3rz

Looks great. How was the dinner, and did you get lots of compliments?


----------



## giggles00

strawbweee said:


> Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830894



LOVE the tye-dye Pigalle Follies 120 in the background, I was SERIOUSLY TEMPTED by them.  I ended up getting a black-suede PF 120 at Las Vegas Caesar's Louboutin store..that about killed my budget right there!!  I'm currently "standing pat" (spending BAN), need to get back to work to work off the CC debt!!

I had some time today to "chill out", after intense week of work.  The extremely narrow heel of So Kate, Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130 .just gives an unreal perception of super high "skyscraper" stiletto heel!  See pics.  There is a gallery pic of 4 shoes

(red-patent Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130, black leather Pigalle Follies 120, black-patent Love Me 120)


----------



## LavenderIce

strawbweee said:


> Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830894



I was holding off on the tie dye SK because like you, I have the satin boutquet SK, but now that I see that you have both, I'm beginning to reconsider.


----------



## BirkinLover77

strawbweee said:


> Finally got to wear my new so Kate tie dye to my company holiday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830894


Very beautiful, love the splash of colors on this pair


----------



## BirkinLover77

LavenderIce said:


> I was holding off on the tie dye SK because like you, I have the satin boutquet SK, but now that I see that you have both, I'm beginning to reconsider.


You should get them if you can they are very beautiful in color


----------



## BirkinLover77

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the tye-dye Pigalle Follies 120 in the background, I was SERIOUSLY TEMPTED by them.  I ended up getting a black-suede PF 120 at Las Vegas Caesar's Louboutin store..that about killed my budget right there!!  I'm currently "standing pat" (spending BAN), need to get back to work to work off the CC debt!!
> 
> I had some time today to "chill out", after intense week of work.  The extremely narrow heel of So Kate, Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130 .just gives an unreal perception of super high "skyscraper" stiletto heel!  See pics.  There is a gallery pic of 4 shoes
> 
> (red-patent Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130, black leather Pigalle Follies 120, black-patent Love Me 120)


Awwww, very nice giggles


----------



## ILoveC

I just bought a pair of the higher so kates in black patent.  anyone able to walk in these?


----------



## for3v3rz

ILoveC said:


> I just bought a pair of the higher so kates in black patent.  anyone able to walk in these?



May I ask, what is the higher so Kate? Are you talking about the Hot Chick 130?


----------



## ILoveC

I think they are the 120s


----------



## Millipede

just received the so kate tie dye patent and wow are they bright


----------



## So_Louboutin

Millipede said:


> just received the so kate tie dye patent and wow are they bright




They're surprisingly bright... but I absolutely love them now! Congrats on the new shoes! &#128512;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> just received the so kate tie dye patent and wow are they bright


Congrats, bright and perfect for summer


----------



## nguoidep

GoGlam said:


> My feet hurt just looking at these shoes


Haha.. I know heh.. It's so sexy looking though "That killer arch curve" . ..my gosh.. I'm considering it even though I can barely walk in it. It's so so beautiful IRL .


----------



## GoGlam

nguoidep said:


> Haha.. I know heh.. It's so sexy looking though "That killer arch curve" . ..my gosh.. I'm considering it even though I can barely walk in it. It's so so beautiful IRL .




Sigh...


----------



## for3v3rz

Millipede said:


> just received the so kate tie dye patent and wow are they bright



Please post a picture. I would love to see the patterns on yours'.


----------



## for3v3rz

ILoveC said:


> I think they are the 120s



Oh, the So Kate is more comfy than Pigalle Follies 120 for me. I walk from the parking garage to the restaurant and within the restaurant. I would not wear it if I plan on doing more walking. Standing is fine, so to party or bars are ok. The streets in my city is not forgiving. It will kill the little heel to walk the streets with these.


----------



## emilyrosie

How much are the so Kate 120 in the UK please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> How much are the so Kate 120 in the UK please? Thanks in advance.




same as PF, start at £425


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> How much are the so Kate 120 in the UK please? Thanks in advance.


 


for3v3rz said:


> Please post a picture. I would love to see the patterns on yours'.




Sorry no pictures , ive returned them. 


I walked in them no problem around the house but couple of hours later my spine started hurting so they had to go, so ive ordered the Pigalle Follies Spikes Specchio 100.


----------



## emilyrosie

Millipede said:


> same as PF, start at £425


Thanks so much. Hoping to get my first pair in patent nude.


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> Thanks so much. Hoping to get my first pair in patent nude.




Oh lovely, if you manage to get a pair in nude with 100mm heel height could you pm me as ive been after them for a while. thanks


----------



## emilyrosie

Millipede said:


> Oh lovely, if you manage to get a pair in nude with 100mm heel height could you pm me as ive been after them for a while. thanks




Yes I sure will.


----------



## xsunnyd

Does anyone know if the purple python (or maybe it's water snake) So Kate's are on sale anywhere?


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> Yes I sure will.


Thanks


----------



## for3v3rz

xsunnyd said:


> Does anyone know if the purple python (or maybe it's water snake) So Kate's are on sale anywhere?




I only see the papaye (Orange) ones at Sak's. The purple are all out.


----------



## giggles00

for3v3rz said:


> Oh, the So Kate is more comfy than Pigalle Follies 120 for me. I walk from the parking garage to the restaurant and within the restaurant. I would not wear it if I plan on doing more walking. Standing is fine, so to party or bars are ok. The streets in my city is not forgiving. It will kill the little heel to walk the streets with these.



Exactly.

I never wear them in "concrete jungle".  Like you, at most i'll do parking garages like at shopping malls.  I did this recently at Glendale Mall when going to Bloomingdales.

To me, they're a "show shoe" like the Hollywood celebrity red-carpet events.  Short-runs, then they come off in lieu of more comfy shoes (sneakers for me).  Or, Mary Jane flats from Aerosole.


----------



## LKBennettlover

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the tye-dye Pigalle Follies 120 in the background, I was SERIOUSLY TEMPTED by them.  I ended up getting a black-suede PF 120 at Las Vegas Caesar's Louboutin store..that about killed my budget right there!!  I'm currently "standing pat" (spending BAN), need to get back to work to work off the CC debt!!
> 
> I had some time today to "chill out", after intense week of work.  The extremely narrow heel of So Kate, Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130 .just gives an unreal perception of super high "skyscraper" stiletto heel!  See pics.  There is a gallery pic of 4 shoes
> 
> (red-patent Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130, black leather Pigalle Follies 120, black-patent Love Me 120)


 


I LOVE how your Love Me 120s are showing that bit of wear, just beautiful! Shows the shoes actually get used rather than being hidden in a shoe closet or just looking pretty at home


----------



## mile2424

not sure if anyone is interested, but Sak's has some new SK's on pre-order, neon with a white heel, and another color blocked color. 

Also some Iriza's in a pale yellow, but only the 100mm. I wish they made the SK in that pale canary yellow!


----------



## Sanooya

Sanooya said:


> *Those pictures make me so want to get So Kate!
> 
> I was planning to have it as a gift for my self on my 27th Birthday which will be on the 22nd
> 
> they are going to be my first CL so I need to be sure of the sizing in real first (I'm an Online shopaholic BTW but I can't risk getting a shoe for $675 then finding it's not the right size lol)
> 
> anyways, CL is only Available in Saks here
> 
> I went and they had both So Kate & Pigalle (Which was the style I wanted first)
> 
> but they didn't have the So Kate in my size, I tried Pigalle in 38.5 (I usually wear 38 in almost every shoes) and it was very tight but I could walk in it. I'm still not sure though if I need to get a half size down since they do stretch quite a bit.
> 
> Now I'm not sure when they will stock the So Kate! even online I couldn't found them.
> 
> I'm planning to get them in Nude Patent
> 
> I hope they will stock soon.. maybe I will wait until January
> 
> 
> I just don't want to get the Nude Pigalles, because I already planned to have the black Pigalle Plato as my second CL lol.. so the first must be the Nude So Kates.
> 
> 
> Then I can share the beautiful photos with you, I'm a photographer, I'm so excited to take beautiful photos of my beautiful shoes almost as much as I'm excited to wear them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *





So I went to Saks the other day and they had 38 to try

and It was a perfect fit, well it was tight but I was able to wall from the chairs to the mirror so I think I'm sure now that my size in so Kate is 38 

I snapped some photos 

I almost didn't want to leave Saks without buying it.. but well now I'm sure about my size so when I'm going to buy it I can easily do it either in stores on online




























It looks gorgeous isn't it??


----------



## PurseACold

Sanooya said:


> So I went to Saks the other day and they had 38 to try
> 
> and It was a perfect fit, well it was tight but I was able to wall from the chairs to the mirror so I think I'm sure now that my size in so Kate is 38
> 
> I snapped some photos
> 
> I almost didn't want to leave Saks without buying it.. but well now I'm sure about my size so when I'm going to buy it I can easily do it either in stores on online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous isn't it??


Looks great!!


----------



## emilyrosie

Sanooya said:


> So I went to Saks the other day and they had 38 to try
> 
> 
> 
> and It was a perfect fit, well it was tight but I was able to wall from the chairs to the mirror so I think I'm sure now that my size in so Kate is 38
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped some photos
> 
> 
> 
> I almost didn't want to leave Saks without buying it.. but well now I'm sure about my size so when I'm going to buy it I can easily do it either in stores on online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous isn't it??




Stunning!! I'm trying to find myself a 38 in UK and finding it impossible!!


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> Stunning!! I'm trying to find myself a 38 in UK and finding it impossible!!


Try Pam Jenkins

Also matches fashion haven't put their ss15 stock out yet. Also net a porter are putting New ss15 stock out slowly, they update their site on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## emilyrosie

Millipede said:


> Try Pam Jenkins
> 
> Also matches fashion haven't put their ss15 stock out yet. Also net a porter are putting New ss15 stock out slowly, they update their site on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays.




Thank you so much Milliipede.

I shall keep hunting like a mad woman for them haha.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sanooya said:


> So I went to Saks the other day and they had 38 to try
> 
> and It was a perfect fit, well it was tight but I was able to wall from the chairs to the mirror so I think I'm sure now that my size in so Kate is 38
> 
> I snapped some photos
> 
> I almost didn't want to leave Saks without buying it.. but well now I'm sure about my size so when I'm going to buy it I can easily do it either in stores on online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous isn't it??


Very beautiful on you


----------



## superfeet

Girls, a hint ...
When posting pictures of shoes, put them on the feet ... They are beautiful, but surely even more are with your little foot inside


----------



## Ellezee

I bought So Kates in black patent a few months ago and love them! I plan for my next pair to be So Kates in leopard patent. Does anyone own them and have modeling pics of them?


----------



## betty.lee

Ellezee said:


> I bought So Kates in black patent a few months ago and love them! I plan for my next pair to be So Kates in leopard patent. Does anyone own them and have modeling pics of them?




still has them. you should check her thread


----------



## sabrunka

superfeet said:


> Girls, a hint ...
> When posting pictures of shoes, put them on the feet ... They are beautiful, but surely even more are with your little foot inside



Ahh, a creeper has come out of hiding! Please, refrain from being a weirdo on tpf.  We do NOT like it...


----------



## goddesskerra

sabrunka said:


> Ahh, a creeper has come out of hiding! Please, refrain from being a weirdo on tpf.  We do NOT like it...



Who are you to judge someone and call them a weirdo? He didn't post anything vulgar. The classy thing to do would of been to just ignore him instead of trying to call him out.


----------



## sabrunka

goddesskerra said:


> Who are you to judge someone and call them a weirdo? He didn't post anything vulgar. The classy thing to do would of been to just ignore him instead of trying to call him out.




You find what they said to be okay? Alright then...


----------



## christinexo

Ellezee said:


> I bought So Kates in black patent a few months ago and love them! I plan for my next pair to be So Kates in leopard patent. Does anyone own them and have modeling pics of them?




I just ordered them in leopard parent. They were sooooo hard to track down and find in my size.


----------



## stilly

Sanooya said:


> So I went to Saks the other day and they had 38 to try
> 
> and It was a perfect fit, well it was tight but I was able to wall from the chairs to the mirror so I think I'm sure now that my size in so Kate is 38
> 
> I snapped some photos
> 
> I almost didn't want to leave Saks without buying it.. but well now I'm sure about my size so when I'm going to buy it I can easily do it either in stores on online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous isn't it??


 


They do look gorgy on you!!!


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Hello ladies! My bf gave me so kate in a size 37.5 i tried them on and they fit perfect. However, we went to a christmas party and suddenly im experiencing heel slippage when there was none when i tried them on and the toe box hurts like hell! Any suggestions on what I should do? I can't return them because the sole has scuff marks already as I walked on pavement. Should I keep it? Thanks in advance and merry christmas!


----------



## betty.lee

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Hello ladies! My bf gave me so kate in a size 37.5 i tried them on and they fit perfect. However, we went to a christmas party and suddenly im experiencing heel slippage when there was none when i tried them on and the toe box hurts like hell! Any suggestions on what I should do? I can't return them because the sole has scuff marks already as I walked on pavement. Should I keep it? Thanks in advance and merry christmas!




the heel grips help but they will probably stretch more.


----------



## twayns

Newbie here...does anyone know if the black suede SK will be restocked? Most places have sold out this particular style.


----------



## giggles00

twayns said:


> Newbie here...does anyone know if the black suede SK will be restocked? Most places have sold out this particular style.



I got mine from Barneys NY back in Sept.  I would call them, and have them do a store-wide search.  They also carried the purple suede.  Also try Neiman Marcus, they also had the suede (black and purple)


----------



## twayns

giggles00 said:


> I got mine from Barneys NY back in Sept.  I would call them, and have them do a store-wide search.  They also carried the purple suede.  Also try Neiman Marcus, they also had the suede (black and purple)



Ok I will try to call my local Neimans (in MD/DC/VA area), thanks!


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Oh no! Is there any way to stop it stretching on the back and just stretch it in the toebox?  makes me so sad. The so kates are so purty! &#128557; and my bf researched on it they said that so kate should be either TTS or half size bigger. My feet are fairly narrow. Thanks betty!


----------



## LavenderIce

twayns said:


> Ok I will try to call my local Neimans (in MD/DC/VA area), thanks!



You should also try the US online customer service.  They can locate it within the boutiques here.


----------



## So_Louboutin

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Hello ladies! My bf gave me so kate in a size 37.5 i tried them on and they fit perfect. However, we went to a christmas party and suddenly im experiencing heel slippage when there was none when i tried them on and the toe box hurts like hell! Any suggestions on what I should do? I can't return them because the sole has scuff marks already as I walked on pavement. Should I keep it? Thanks in advance and merry christmas!




Have you tried an insole in the front? That will help push your foot back into the heel. My suede so kates were really tight to begin with and stretched really quickly... Ended up with heel slippage, despite having a .5 down, but the insole helped take up a bit room


----------



## twayns

If I wear a size 38/38.5 normally in other brands, would a 39 be ok in the SK?

This would be my first pair of CLs ever. I'm thinking I should size up because of the toe (I have fat toes) and based off of other pointed toe shoes I own.


----------



## for3v3rz

twayns said:


> If I wear a size 38/38.5 normally in other brands, would a 39 be ok in the SK?
> 
> This would be my first pair of CLs ever. I'm thinking I should size up because of the toe (I have fat toes) and based off of other pointed toe shoes I own.



If you size up, I am afraid you might have heel slippage. Try your true size and then size up if it doesn't fit. If you are getting a patent one, then it will stretch with wear. I find having it more snug in the beginning will be comfortable after two wears.


----------



## blu noir

Does anyone know if there is a so Kate 100 available or in the works?


----------



## PurseACold

blu noir said:


> Does anyone know if there is a so Kate 100 available or in the works?


The Decollete 554 in 100mm is the closest to the So Kate 120 in 100mm.


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

So_Louboutin said:


> Have you tried an insole in the front? That will help push your foot back into the heel. My suede so kates were really tight to begin with and stretched really quickly... Ended up with heel slippage, despite having a .5 down, but the insole helped take up a bit room




Thank you! Will try that! Im walking with them around the house and the toe box is quite comfortable now. The heel slippage isn't so much. But does that mean that patent will stretch more over time? Sorry for the questions its just my first CL shoes were a no prive and they TTS this is my first CL pumps.


----------



## blu noir

PurseACold said:


> The Decollete 554 in 100mm is the closest to the So Kate 120 in 100mm.


You know what, I had not even thought about that. Thank you


----------



## for3v3rz

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Thank you! Will try that! Im walking with them around the house and the toe box is quite comfortable now. The heel slippage isn't so much. But does that mean that patent will stretch more over time? Sorry for the questions its just my first CL shoes were a no prive and they TTS this is my first CL pumps.




Patent will stretch more with wear.


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

for3v3rz said:


> Patent will stretch more with wear.



Hopefully, not a half shoe size or more right? Nothing that a heel grip or something put in the toe box wont fix?


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Some pictures of Black Patent So Kates (I have the original owners permission to post these)


----------



## for3v3rz

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Hopefully, not a half shoe size or more right? Nothing that a heel grip or something put in the toe box wont fix?




Yes no more than full size up. The heel grip should help.


----------



## highheeladdict

My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120... 

Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...


----------



## blu noir

highheeladdict said:


> My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120...
> 
> Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...



They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Flip88

highheeladdict said:


> My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120...
> 
> Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...



Both look perfect.


----------



## LKBennettlover

highheeladdict said:


> My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120...
> 
> Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...


 
Both look absolutely fab on you! x


----------



## highheeladdict

Blu Noir, Flip88, LKBennettlover: Thank you very much


----------



## betty.lee

highheeladdict said:


> My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120...
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...




I especially love the patent! they look dab on you.


----------



## highheeladdict

Thank you  I`m a big fan of patent. I really like to have a pair in a different color, like red oder yellow.


----------



## superfeet

sabrunka said:


> Ahh, a creeper has come out of hiding! Please, refrain from being a weirdo on tpf.  We do NOT like it...


Well, I see that this forum is open to all. This I respect the other members, I can express my opinion.
As many as men and women, also am admirer of Loubs. Therefore, I see no problem in saying that they are even more beautiful when placed on the foot.

I hope you have no prejudice with my bad English too.


----------



## christinexo

I got two pairs of So Kate's for Christmas! My lovely fiance bought me the nude patent and my mom bought the leopard patent. When I tried them on at the Madison Avenue boutique the 38 fit me perfectly but now they feel so tight! I was stepping out of 38.5 so I know I shouldn't go up a size..I just have to do a lot of stretching. The leopard patent were IMPOSSIBLE to track down but I found them through Lauren at Saks!


----------



## highheeladdict

What great christmas presents  I really like the leopard patent. Great color!


----------



## Nadin22

Congrats, both look amazing on you! The SoKates in the second pic, is that the color "forest"?


----------



## Christina2

christinexo said:


> I got two pairs of So Kate's for Christmas! My lovely fiance bought me the nude patent and my mom bought the leopard patent. When I tried them on at the Madison Avenue boutique the 38 fit me perfectly but now they feel so tight! I was stepping out of 38.5 so I know I shouldn't go up a size..I just have to do a lot of stretching. The leopard patent were IMPOSSIBLE to track down but I found them through Lauren at Saks!


Oh my ... what a very Merry Christmas you had. The Leopard Patent are so pretty.


----------



## highheeladdict

@ Nadin22: yes, it`s called "forest"


----------



## Nadin22

Thank you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

christinexo said:


> I got two pairs of So Kate's for Christmas! My lovely fiance bought me the nude patent and my mom bought the leopard patent. When I tried them on at the Madison Avenue boutique the 38 fit me perfectly but now they feel so tight! I was stepping out of 38.5 so I know I shouldn't go up a size..I just have to do a lot of stretching. The leopard patent were IMPOSSIBLE to track down but I found them through Lauren at Saks!


Congrats on your Christmas present, so lovely


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> My two pairs of SK 120. I really like this style, but not as much as i love the pigalle 120...
> 
> Please excuse my english...i`m not a native speaker, but i do my best...


Look very beautiful on you


----------



## pinkny

christinexo said:


> I got two pairs of So Kate's for Christmas! My lovely fiance bought me the nude patent and my mom bought the leopard patent. When I tried them on at the Madison Avenue boutique the 38 fit me perfectly but now they feel so tight! I was stepping out of 38.5 so I know I shouldn't go up a size..I just have to do a lot of stretching. The leopard patent were IMPOSSIBLE to track down but I found them through Lauren at Saks!




Super cute shoes.  You can put an insert in the front of the 38.5. Will make them more comfortable and they will fit!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.


----------



## christinexo

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455




Black!


----------



## PurseACold

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455


First of all, they both look gorgeous on you, so you won't go wrong. (And can I say I kind of like the look of one white shoe and one black shoe? :lolots:) But I'd say to go for the white. You don't have it in your collection. White is fashion hot right now, and I think the crystal python will make it stay classic even if and when the trend passes. I've owned the white crystal python in Pigalle since last spring, and I wore them more than any shoes this past spring and summer, even though I'd never worn a pair of white shoes before (except at my wedding). They're amazing!


----------



## Millipede

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455


White........
     ...... against your skin colour the colour POPS


----------



## betty.lee

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455




I think the white is stunning with your skin gone. I'm envious.


----------



## pinkny

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455






So gorgeous!!!   Love them both!  I think the white looks better but you'll get more use out of the black.  Love them both!!  I want them!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455


Hmm, love them both they are so beautiful and I have the black pair but since you have so many black shoes I would get the white for the Spring Summer, now I would love to have the white pair lol. Which boutique have the white Python?


----------



## mzbrown1103

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455


Black!


----------



## Murdamama

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455




White!  Both look fly but go with the white since you have so many black shoes. Where'd you find those?


----------



## Flip88

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455



I love both but the white python wins for me.


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Which one looks better....White or Black python??? I keep coming back to this black but I have so many black shoes and the white would be a first. They both are crystal and unfortunately are not on sale so I cannot get both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846454
> View attachment 2846455




They both look gorgeous on you but I'd say go with the White as a change of pace...


----------



## ILoveC

Do you think black patent or regular leather in the 120 height is more precessional looking?


----------



## for3v3rz

ILoveC said:


> Do you think black patent or regular leather in the 120 height is more precessional looking?




I think I asked that once. I got lots of comments on the regular leather is more professional looking.


----------



## mile2424

I got my gf a pair of the tie-dye SK's for Christmas. I should have taken a modeling shot, but I think she feels her toes are a little too squished. Usually she is a 37.5 in most CL's, and I actually got a 37.5 and 38 just in case. I would have thought that the longer toe box would make them a little more comfortable compared to the old Pigalle style, but she didn't like the way her toes were wrinkling as they were being wedged into the toe box. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Mariqueen

I recently snagged these on ebay, worn once in mint condition

Ugh all my pictures didn't post :/


----------



## betty.lee

oh my heart! that color! congrats on a good find.


----------



## Mariqueen

betty.lee said:


> oh my heart! that color! congrats on a good find.



Thanks! I literally couldn't believe it when I saw them listed and in my size, I wanted them since they were released and would always stop in the boutique at the mall here to look at them. It was definitely meant to be


----------



## Christina2

Mariqueen said:


> Thanks! I literally couldn't believe it when I saw them listed and in my size, I wanted them since they were released and would always stop in the boutique at the mall here to look at them. It was definitely meant to be


yes that is a lovely color - congrats


----------



## LavenderIce

mile2424 said:


> I got my gf a pair of the tie-dye SK's for Christmas. I should have taken a modeling shot, but I think she feels her toes are a little too squished. Usually she is a 37.5 in most CL's, and I actually got a 37.5 and 38 just in case. I would have thought that the longer toe box would make them a little more comfortable compared to the old Pigalle style, but she didn't like the way her toes were wrinkling as they were being wedged into the toe box. Any thoughts or recommendations?



I can't really tell without photos.  What size are her old Pigalles?  I also just received the patent tie dye SK and I found them tighter than my satin bouquet SK.


----------



## mile2424

Her pigalle's were a 37 and she normally wear a 37.5 in Bianca and New Simple Pump's....I know I should take a picture and post. We are just trying to decide whether or not they will stretch out at all in the forefoot like that or if it's just the sizing and nature of the shoes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LavenderIce

mile2424 said:


> Her pigalle's were a 37 and she normally wear a 37.5 in Bianca and New Simple Pump's....I know I should take a picture and post. We are just trying to decide whether or not they will stretch out at all in the forefoot like that or if it's just the sizing and nature of the shoes. Thanks for the help!



I sized similarly between my old Pigalle 120 and SK as your GF.  When I got the tie dye SK, I was wondering if they ran smaller, or if it was because they were patent that they felt tight.  However, I didn't find them to scrunch my toes or my toes looking particularly wrinkly.  I'm actually considering returning my pair as well, not just because of how they fit, but because I'm not particularly fond of the coloring on them.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

Mariqueen said:


> I recently snagged these on ebay, worn once in mint condition
> 
> Ugh all my pictures didn't post :/


Absolutely gorgeous! my favorite so kates so far with the rouge noir.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mariqueen said:


> I recently snagged these on ebay, worn once in mint condition
> 
> Ugh all my pictures didn't post :/


Very beautiful, love the SK in Violet Watersnake, enjoy them


----------



## Zucnarf

Dear girls
I need urgent answer.
Bought So Kate in size 38.5 and they are really fine.
The thing is that when I tried half size smaller I could also put my foot inside but the side of the shoe, I mean width - was just too tight, I couldnt really put my entire foot to fit 
So I bought 38.5. Do You think that half size smaller would stretch in width? (I don't mean width of toebox)
Exactly at the spot where the bone on the side of the foot is.
I would need at least 5 mm to stretch in width. Is it possible?
Sorry for my bad english!
Please help )


----------



## for3v3rz

It will as you walk on them since you will put weight on it to soften the side of the shoe. At 1st the sides of the shoe cuts into my feet. And with 3rd wear it has loosen up and now I use an small insert.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zucnarf said:


> Dear girls
> I need urgent answer.
> Bought So Kate in size 38.5 and they are really fine.
> The thing is that when I tried half size smaller I could also put my foot inside but the side of the shoe, I mean width - was just too tight, I couldnt really put my entire foot to fit
> So I bought 38.5. Do You think that half size smaller would stretch in width? (I don't mean width of toebox)
> Exactly at the spot where the bone on the side of the foot is.
> I would need at least 5 mm to stretch in width. Is it possible?
> Sorry for my bad english!
> Please help )


I think you want to go down by half.  The toe box does stretch quite a bit with a 120 pitch.


----------



## Zucnarf

Thank You girls for your inputs but I have decided to keep this size.
I tried them  again today and they are really ok, little tight but fine. I think if I went half size down I couldnt put my foot in the morning in them.

So maybe my sizing will help someone:
Old Pigalle 120 37.5
Old and new Pigalle 100 38.5
So Kate 38.5


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Zucnarf said:


> Thank You girls for your inputs but I have decided to keep this size.
> I tried them  again today and they are really ok, little tight but fine. I think if I went half size down I couldnt put my foot in the morning in them.
> 
> So maybe my sizing will help someone:
> Old Pigalle 120 37.5
> Old and new Pigalle 100 38.5
> So Kate 38.5


After seeing your other sizings I think you are fine.
My SK is half down from my old and new P100, but I hear bigger sizes stick to the same size as P100.

Old P120 36.5
Old and new P100 37
SK 36.5 for me but think you want to stick with the same as your P100 which is full size up from your old p120 size.  Thumbs up!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

christinexo said:


> Black!







PurseACold said:


> First of all, they both look gorgeous on you, so you won't go wrong. (And can I say I kind of like the look of one white shoe and one black shoe? :lolots:) But I'd say to go for the white. You don't have it in your collection. White is fashion hot right now, and I think the crystal python will make it stay classic even if and when the trend passes. I've owned the white crystal python in Pigalle since last spring, and I wore them more than any shoes this past spring and summer, even though I'd never worn a pair of white shoes before (except at my wedding). They're amazing!







Millipede said:


> White........
> ...... against your skin colour the colour POPS







betty.lee said:


> I think the white is stunning with your skin gone. I'm envious.







pinkny said:


> So gorgeous!!!   Love them both!  I think the white looks better but you'll get more use out of the black.  Love them both!!  I want them!!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Hmm, love them both they are so beautiful and I have the black pair but since you have so many black shoes I would get the white for the Spring Summer, now I would love to have the white pair lol. Which boutique have the white Python?







mzbrown1103 said:


> Black!







Murdamama said:


> White!  Both look fly but go with the white since you have so many black shoes. Where'd you find those?







Flip88 said:


> I love both but the white python wins for me.







stilly said:


> They both look gorgeous on you but I'd say go with the White as a change of pace...




Wow so many votes for white. Thanks for all of your opinions ladies! I decided to go with my heart and get the black. The Python croissades have a lot of white in them and I know I will wear these more. Plus I couldn't stop dreaming of these.


----------



## pinkny

They are to die for.  I would have bought the black too.


----------



## Zucnarf

Black are gorgeus!!
More pics please )

I couldn't find them in my size in Rome.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wow so many votes for white. Thanks for all of your opinions ladies! I decided to go with my heart and get the black. The Python croissades have a lot of white in them and I know I will wear these more. Plus I couldn't stop dreaming of these.
> 
> View attachment 2863991
> View attachment 2863992


Beautiful


----------



## Prada_Princess

Stunning.  I love them


----------



## shoes4ever

Mrs. MFH said:


> Wow so many votes for white. Thanks for all of your opinions ladies! I decided to go with my heart and get the black. The Python croissades have a lot of white in them and I know I will wear these more. Plus I couldn't stop dreaming of these.
> 
> View attachment 2863991
> View attachment 2863992


Oooooh love the high shine on the black exotic - they are stunning on you


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Forgot to post a few modeling pics of these also


----------



## christinexo

Mrs. MFH said:


> Forgot to post a few modeling pics of these also
> View attachment 2864772




LOVE the red! I want those to be my next purchase. Which boutique did you find them?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Forgot to post a few modeling pics of these also
> View attachment 2864772


Love the beautiful red  Are these Pigalle Follies @120mm in Red?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful red  Are these Pigalle Follies @120mm in Red?




Thank you, they are So Kate.


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Forgot to post a few modeling pics of these also
> View attachment 2864772


 


The Red SK's look gorgeous on you *Mrs. MFH*!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful







Prada_Princess said:


> Stunning.  I love them







shoes4ever said:


> Oooooh love the high shine on the black exotic - they are stunning on you







stilly said:


> The Red SK's look gorgeous on you *Mrs. MFH*!!!




Thank you Birkinlover, shoes4ever, Prada Princess, and stilly.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Athena Alta 100 Leopard Pony TTS
> View attachment 2869069
> View attachment 2869070
> View attachment 2869072


Wow, love the print!!! Great for the Spring and Summer


----------



## annamoon

Fab sandals and hope you enjoy.


Mod pics please!! 






Mrs. MFH said:


> Athena Alta 100 Leopard Pony TTS
> View attachment 2869069
> View attachment 2869070
> View attachment 2869072


----------



## Millipede

So Kate 120 - Tie Dye
So Kate 120 - Blush No 3
So Kate 120 - Pervenche


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Tie Dye
> So Kate 120 - Blush No 3
> So Kate 120 - Pervenche


Gorgeous 3 SKs. That pervenche is such a gorgeous color, isn't it?


----------



## megberry

Help!  Does anyone know where I can track down a pair of patent black SK's in 35.0?  Just ordered off the Neiman Marcus website and they cancelled the order


----------



## Gingerlicious

Love the So Kate pictures and am so envious - I need a pair soon. Looking for a place to snatch a pair and any help would be appreciated. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous 3 SKs. That pervenche is such a gorgeous color, isn't it?


 
The colour is very different seems like blue but I'd say its got more purple undertones.


----------



## Millipede

Gingerlicious said:


> Love the So Kate pictures and am so envious - I need a pair soon. Looking for a place to snatch a pair and any help would be appreciated. Thanks Ladies.


 
There's a lot of So Kate in the SS15 collection, lots of online places like net-a-porter, mytheresa, luisaviaroma,christianlouboutinonline.


Check them out. I have the CL customer services number and any shoe I see online I phone them and ask them where they can be sourced in the country and they arrange that for me.


HIH


----------



## stilly

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Tie Dye
> So Kate 120 - Blush No 3
> So Kate 120 - Pervenche






Love your SK's!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Tie Dye
> So Kate 120 - Blush No 3
> So Kate 120 - Pervenche


I'm loving all your fabulous SK colors...we are twins on the tie dye


----------



## for3v3rz

megberry said:


> Help!  Does anyone know where I can track down a pair of patent black SK's in 35.0?  Just ordered off the Neiman Marcus website and they cancelled the order



bergdorf goodman has it.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chri...94947279%2C&eItemId=prod87110057&cmCat=search


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> The colour is very different seems like blue but I'd say its got more purple undertones.


Yes, I have the new Kashou in pervenche. It's a beautiful mixture of blue and purple with a hint of grey. Will post some shots soon. (I've got 3 or 4 new pairs to share.)


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Yes, I have the new Kashou in pervenche. It's a beautiful mixture of blue and purple with a hint of grey. Will post some shots soon. (I've got 3 or 4 new pairs to share.)


Yay can't wait


----------



## gquinn

My SA has a air of nude So Kate in 38. PM me for info as they will go quick!


----------



## christinexo

Did anyone preorder the new red (rubis) color for spring/summer '15?


----------



## giggles00

christinexo said:


> Did anyone preorder the new red (rubis) color for spring/summer '15?



Saw them..was tempted since I LOVE red! But, I'm on a spending ban due to recent purchases.


----------



## christinexo

giggles00 said:


> Saw them..was tempted since I LOVE red! But, I'm on a spending ban due to recent purchases.




Ahh I was soooo back and forth whether I need red shoes..of course I don't! Haha but I WANT them! I am SOOO drawn to red. Almost every size is sold out on the CL website and I know only 3 or 4 boutiques are getting shipments and then Saks is as well. I just preordered them through a SA at Saks  I think I would have regretted this if I didn't do it.


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Delurking here... Tried to stay away from these babies cuz the heel height scares me, but they're oh so pretty! Decided to preorder black patent at NM, said April ship. To my surprise they shipped yesterday! So, I will be getting them on Tuesday!


----------



## Millipede

So Kate 120 - Gris


So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa


----------



## highheeladdict

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Gris
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa



Both very very nice. The colors are so elegant.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Gris
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa


It's a fabulous world of Grey, congrats and enjoy the beauty of your SK


----------



## Millipede

highheeladdict said:


> Both very very nice. The colors are so elegant.



Thanks highheeladdict


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> It's a fabulous world of Grey, congrats and enjoy the beauty of your SK



Thank you BirkinLover77


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Luv2shopinay said:


> Delurking here... Tried to stay away from these babies cuz the heel height scares me, but they're oh so pretty! Decided to preorder black patent at NM, said April ship. To my surprise they shipped yesterday! So, I will be getting them on Tuesday!




Congrats! Please share when you get them!


----------



## stilly

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Gris
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa


 


Wow I love both of these!!!


----------



## Millipede

stilly said:


> Wow I love both of these!!!




Thank you Stilly


----------



## Luv2shopinay

My babies came today! I'm a true 7, ordered a 37.5. They're a little tight right now, but a 38 would have been too big after they stretch. Happy I ordered correct.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Luv2shopinay said:


> My babies came today! I'm a true 7, ordered a 37.5. They're a little tight right now, but a 38 would have been too big after they stretch. Happy I ordered correct.
> View attachment 2883414


Congrats, enjoy those lovely pair of SK


----------



## Luv2shopinay

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, enjoy those lovely pair of SK




Thank you!


----------



## Christina2

Luv2shopinay said:


> My babies came today! I'm a true 7, ordered a 37.5. They're a little tight right now, but a 38 would have been too big after they stretch. Happy I ordered correct.
> View attachment 2883414


Always good to hear when a fellow CL lover buys the classic pair - congrats and wear them in good health !


----------



## MissElla

Hi Ladies,

I'm trying to decide on what size I would need in the So Kate? I'm a 39,5 in Pigalle 120, a 39,5 in the Aqua Ronda 120 and a 39 in the simple pump 100.

I am buying online and I was thinking going one full size up since I have rather wide feet... Would one size up be good? Or rather stick to 39,5 as in my Pigalle?

Thanks!


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Christina2 said:


> Always good to hear when a fellow CL lover buys the classic pair - congrats and wear them in good health !




Thanks I will!&#9786; Already plotting my next purchase...


----------



## olidivia

Please help. I normally wear a 39.5 in Louboutin. I have a pair of pigallo platos in 39.5 and those fit well. Should I get the So Kates in a 39 or 39.5? I am thinking about getting the black patent so Kates and maybe the tie dye.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

olidivia said:


> Please help. I normally wear a 39.5 in Louboutin. I have a pair of pigallo platos in 39.5 and those fit well. Should I get the So Kates in a 39 or 39.5? I am thinking about getting the black patent so Kates and maybe the tie dye.




 Think u should get a 39, there's a small platform on the Platos.


----------



## olidivia

Mrs. MFH said:


> Think u should get a 39, there's a small platform on the Platos.



I was really wanting to find the patent leather leopard So Kates but was not having any luck. I found a pair of black suede So Kates at Beyond the Rack and snagged them for $619 no tax. It was the last pair they had and the size was 39. I hope they work!

Has any one else found these for less than retail right now?


----------



## for3v3rz

olidivia said:


> I was really wanting to find the patent leather leopard So Kates but was not having any luck. I found a pair of black suede So Kates at Beyond the Rack and snagged them for $619 no tax. It was the last pair they had and the size was 39. I hope they work!
> 
> Has any one else found these for less than retail right now?



Great find. The best you can get was no tax. These will not go on sale since it is a  classic color.


----------



## loveloubs15

I bought the So Kates Liege Embossed heels and I am usually a 38 and got 38.5 and they are a bit big.... is there anything I can do to make the fit better? for the gap that is created in the back? like heel grips? thanks any help is useful.


----------



## loveloubs15

I Just got the So Kates In Liege Embossed Snake. They are gorgeous but they fit a little big , there is a small gap on the back of my heel.... is there anything to resolve this issue? heel grips? thanks I appreciate any advise


----------



## Murdamama

Can anyone that owns patent, kid leather or suede SK's tell me if you own kid leather SK's in your patent or your suede size? I've never tried on kid leather SK's and can't figure out which size to go with.


----------



## louboutal

Murdamama said:


> Can anyone that owns patent, kid leather or suede SK's tell me if you own kid leather SK's in your patent or your suede size? I've never tried on kid leather SK's and can't figure out which size to go with.




I bought a pair in my patent size and it was a mistake. They've stretched out so much I'm selling them to buy a half size smaller.


----------



## Murdamama

louboutal said:


> I bought a pair in my patent size and it was a mistake. They've stretched out so much I'm selling them to buy a half size smaller.




That's what I was afraid of. Thanks luv!


----------



## christinexo

Definitely go down a half size in kid leather and suede. I am a size 38 in patent and I can fit into a 37.5 in the other two leathers.


----------



## christinexo

loveloubs15 said:


> I bought the So Kates Liege Embossed heels and I am usually a 38 and got 38.5 and they are a bit big.... is there anything I can do to make the fit better? for the gap that is created in the back? like heel grips? thanks any help is useful.


I would try to find a 38! Your regular size will already stretch and going a size bigger will be even worse.


----------



## Jetsetter_xo

Hi! Here is a little bit on my experience. Currently have two pairs of the So Kate - which I am obviously loving!

I would highly recommend you to buy them TTS. I am typically in between a 6.5 and 7 and went for the 6.5. Yes, they were very tight in store, but my SA was able to slightly adjust the toe box on one pair and I knew that they fit me the best in the heel regardless of the smaller toe box. And I can already feel them forming to my feet whenever I wear them. Also, the pitch is very high so I wouldn't expect these shoes to be my "go-to" no matter the event. I am most comfortable wearing these to dinners or events where I know I won't have to be on my feet for an extended period of time . Just my personal experience though. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jetsetter_xo

Millipede said:


> So Kate 120 - Gris
> 
> 
> So Kate 120 - Lurex Kaa


Wow! Both of these are so unique & stunning. Mind me asking where you purchased them?


----------



## Millipede

Jetsetter_xo said:


> Wow! Both of these are so unique & stunning. Mind me asking where you purchased them?


Hi

The so Kate Gris were from Harrods and the lurex kaa from the Motcomb street boutique.


----------



## cey.red

Can anyone help? 

I am stuck with a So Kate issue. My size has popped up on the Louboutin website. I have a pair of Pigalle 120 (nude patent) but for the life of me find them so uncomfortable and tough to walk in. 

I am a 39 but had to go half size up in Pigalle and the fit is fine. its just very squished on my toes which makes it uncomfortable. 

I prefer the look of So Kate but they look like they could be even tougher to walk in. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## for3v3rz

cey.red said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> I am stuck with a So Kate issue. My size has popped up on the Louboutin website. I have a pair of Pigalle 120 (nude patent) but for the life of me find them so uncomfortable and tough to walk in.
> 
> I am a 39 but had to go half size up in Pigalle and the fit is fine. its just very squished on my toes which makes it uncomfortable.
> 
> I prefer the look of So Kate but they look like they could be even tougher to walk in.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



So Kate should give you just a little more toe room. If you live close to a store, you should try it on 1st. Some like So Kate, and others like Pigalle. I personally think So Kate is more comfy in the toe for me. The heel in the So Kate is thinner. Might find it less stable when walking. But if you are use to thin heels than it should be fine.


----------



## Omnomnom

Ohh! The So Kate in the European Online Shop were restocked, but my size isn't available anymore but I'm checking daily!! Is there a possibility, that they only restocked some sizes, since there are a lot of other sizes that are also sold out? Or was I really that slow? (


----------



## Princess S 85

Please can someone help as girl in need....

I'm after a a pair of so kate in black patent and I don't know what size to go for?

Locally there is none in stock to try on, I have tried on a pair pigalle 100s patent in size 36 and they were huge I could get a whole finger down the back.

In so Kate patent with 120 heel do you think I would be 34.5 or 35?

Thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## Murdamama

Princess S 85 said:


> Please can someone help as girl in need....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after a a pair of so kate in black patent and I don't know what size to go for?
> 
> 
> 
> Locally there is none in stock to try on, I have tried on a pair pigalle 100s patent in size 36 and they were huge I could get a whole finger down the back.
> 
> 
> 
> In so Kate patent with 120 heel do you think I would be 34.5 or 35?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help




I would definitely say try your true size first in So Kate patents & exotics. Suedes are usually half size down bc they stretch easily. My US size is an 8 and I am a 38 in patent SK. I've tried 38.5 but shoe had major heel slippage.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Couldn't resist this pairing

My new Chanel Boy in Red Caviar with my Red So Kate's. The weather is warming up and I can't wait[emoji6]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Couldn't resist this pairing
> 
> My new Chanel Boy in Red Caviar with my Red So Kate's. The weather is warming up and I can't wait[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 2922278


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Perfect pairing


----------



## christinexo

Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!


----------



## BirkinLover77

christinexo said:


> View attachment 2922707
> View attachment 2922708
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new So Kate's in Rubis! I pre-ordered them in January and I just picked them up today! They are VERY red and VERY flashy but so beautiful on!


Congrats, gorgeous RED&#128139;


----------



## highheeladdict

My 5th pair of So Kate...


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> My 5th pair of So Kate...


Congrats,,Beautiful and the style is so addictive


----------



## ViciS

Hi all, 

I am thinking to buy my first CL since last three months... I am in Europe and wanted to order pair online, I have few weddings soon, Most of them are in summer...so its perfect time 
Usually I have 35size, I tried in shop but only peep toe and my size was 34.5, feet is arrow in general. 

I would like to buy So Kate what you propose 120mm, 34.5 or 35 ? and as its first pair which one ?

I love Blush n.4 but I am not sure...
Kid or Patent in black maybe better ?

Pleaseeeee help :**


----------



## bunnyr

ViciS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking to buy my first CL since last three months... I am in Europe and wanted to order pair online, I have few weddings soon, Most of them are in summer...so its perfect time
> Usually I have 35size, I tried in shop but only peep toe and my size was 34.5, feet is arrow in general.
> 
> I would like to buy So Kate what you propose 120mm, 34.5 or 35 ? and as its first pair which one ?
> 
> I love Blush n.4 but I am not sure...
> Kid or Patent in black maybe better ?
> 
> Pleaseeeee help :**




I would say 34.5 since many have said due to the more vertical pitch there tends to have a gap at the ankle. Also since you have narrow feet.


----------



## Aars24

highheeladdict said:


> My 5th pair of So Kate...



Hi where did you find these? They're so gorgeous! I love cool neutrals.


----------



## highheeladdict

Aars24 said:


> Hi where did you find these? They're so gorgeous! I love cool neutrals.



Hi! I found them at a boutique near my hometown, where I buy almost all my Louboutins. It`s a small store, but they have nice heels (Valentino, D&G, Louboutin, Choo) and nice handbags and clothes, too.


----------



## Danielle81

I bought the watersnake so kate in papaya which is my first exotic and first so kate.  Unfortunately, while these are absolutely beautiful in person, there is like 0 chance I can walk in these.  I have a new found respect for you who can walk in so kate.  I found a similar exotic pigalle follie 100mm pair that I think I am going to go for.  Wish these would have worked out. :cry:


----------



## Elsatonia

MissSusan said:


> I found this pic on talkshoes.com!  This was worn by Blake Lively and a much better interpretation of how it looks like on.


Soooo good!!!


----------



## Elsatonia

Danielle81 said:


> I bought the watersnake so kate in papaya which is my first exotic and first so kate.  Unfortunately, while these are absolutely beautiful in person, there is like 0 chance I can walk in these.  I have a new found respect for you who can walk in so kate.  I found a similar exotic pigalle follie 100mm pair that I think I am going to go for.  Wish these would have worked out. :cry:


Its a pity you cant walk on them!!! They are fantastic!!! But i never tried so kate and i dont really know!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Danielle81 said:


> I bought the watersnake so kate in papaya which is my first exotic and first so kate.  Unfortunately, while these are absolutely beautiful in person, there is like 0 chance I can walk in these.  I have a new found respect for you who can walk in so kate.  I found a similar exotic pigalle follie 100mm pair that I think I am going to go for.  Wish these would have worked out. :cry:


So sorry they did not work out for you but they are so gorgeous in person


----------



## Omnomnom

( I check the CL Website daily for about 2 months now, but they never restock the So Kate in black patent in size 42
At the moment they're completely sold out.
Has anybody an idea how often they are restocked? Especially those big sizes like 42?
Need them at the end of June and I'm getting nervous .__.' Can't wait no more

Btw, the offical site, except net-a-porter and mytheresa, is my only chance to get them, since I'm living in Germany, and we don't have any SAK's, Neyman Marcus etc...


----------



## pearyfooa

My newly strassed SKs (originally forest green) vs. black patent SK (: which ones do you guys prefer?


----------



## Omnomnom

ARGH! They restocked the So Kates in Black Patent!! My size was available, I jumped to get my credit card, then my internet had some problems for 1 minute, and thenn my size was sold out I'm so angry argh!!!!


----------



## kham

After being on the wait list at bergdorf goodman for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine: 

So Kate nude patent. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bunnyr

kham said:


> After being on the wait list at bergdorf goodman for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine:
> 
> So Kate nude patent. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 2948006




Congrats ! I just got a pair of so Kates too!


----------



## kham

bunnyr said:


> Congrats ! I just got a pair of so Kates too!




Thanks!! Congrats to you as well!!! [emoji4]


----------



## loveloubis

kham said:


> After being on the wait list at bergdorf goodman for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine:
> 
> So Kate nude patent. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 2948006



Congrats, want a kid leather or these nudes as well, go with everything!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Omnomnom said:


> ARGH! They restocked the So Kates in Black Patent!! My size was available, I jumped to get my credit card, then my internet had some problems for 1 minute, and thenn my size was sold out I'm so angry argh!!!!



So sorry to hear but I notice that they do restock these quite often on the website in the spring and fall season so don't be despair you will be luckly to find them again in the future or contact the CL 1800 number and they may be able to locate a boutique with a pair for you



kham said:


> After being on the wait list at bergdorf goodman for what seemed like forever, they're finally mine:
> 
> So Kate nude patent. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 2948006



Congrats, very beautiful SK Nude


----------



## kham

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, very beautiful SK Nude




Thank you BirkinLover77 [emoji4]


----------



## Omnomnom

BirkinLover77 said:


> So sorry to hear but I notice that they do restock these quite often on the website in the spring and fall season so don't be despair you will be luckly to find them again in the future or contact the CL 1800 number and they may be able to locate a boutique with a pair for you



Thanks :3 I finally could order them!!! 33 Yesterday, I refreshed the page like a lunatic and it was worth it 3
Hopefully they will fit, since I have wide feet :/ But I am so happy :3


----------



## bunnyr

I find most cl shoes are more tts for me. Going up sizing definitely create heel gaps


----------



## mama13drama99




----------



## BirkinLover77

Omnomnom said:


> Thanks :3 I finally could order them!!! 33 Yesterday, I refreshed the page like a lunatic and it was worth it 3
> Hopefully they will fit, since I have wide feet :/ But I am so happy :3


Great news, so happy for you and hope they fit well


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hi fellow So Kate lovahs, 
I have my eyes set on a pair of nude patent leather So Kate's and would like to know if they fit the same as the leather ones?

I'm a 38 in leather. 38 in patent as well?

Also, does anyone own a So Kate in nude patent leather and any other style in the Nude leather shade Blush #1 and Blush #2? I'd love to see a picture of the nude patent next to either or both blushes, to see which "nude" is the nicest. I'm pale with warm-yellow undertones (about NC15). What do you guys think?

Thanks! &#9825;


----------



## bunnyr

blondissima777 said:


> Hi fellow So Kate lovahs,
> 
> I have my eyes set on a pair of nude patent leather So Kate's and would like to know if they fit the same as the leather ones?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 38 in leather. 38 in patent as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone own a So Kate in nude patent leather and any other style in the Nude leather shade Blush #1 and Blush #2? I'd love to see a picture of the nude patent next to either or both blushes, to see which "nude" is the nicest. I'm pale with warm-yellow undertones (about NC15). What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! &#9825;




Regarding CL sizing. I personally can't size up even when most people say they run small Because it really depends on each persons foot. I'm slightly wider foot at front but if I go up in sizing I will most definitely end up with heel gap. And especially the so Kate style has a higher pitch making the foot slide even more forward. All my cl are patent leather except one pair (kid leather) and I'd say the kid leather is more "comfortable" in that it feels smoother to get my foot in and definitely less pinch feeling if that makes sense. But I wouldn't say that he patent equivalent is so tight that I need to size up. Hth.


----------



## Omnomnom

My So Kates came today aaaand they don't fit (( It ist possible to get my feet in them, but just with a little bit of violence. My wide big fett would only destroy the shoe it would have been my first pair of designer shoes. And they were so the quality was so good! I held a real solid shoe in my hands. All the stitchings were perfect and they did feel so just good
So sad that means that my size is really a 43. And with that it's nearly impossible to get designer shoes the Pigalle 100mm in patent leather are available in 43, but I have some shoes that look a little bit like them and I don't see a point in buying the Pigalles because the other shoes fit really well and it would only be because of the brand "Christian Louboutin" and that would be dumb
So sad 
Feel blessed with your tiny feet below the size 43


----------



## bunnyr

Omnomnom said:


> My So Kates came today aaaand they don't fit (( It ist possible to get my feet in them, but just with a little bit of violence. My wide big fett would only destroy the shoe it would have been my first pair of designer shoes. And they were so the quality was so good! I held a real solid shoe in my hands. All the stitchings were perfect and they did feel so just good
> 
> So sad that means that my size is really a 43. And with that it's nearly impossible to get designer shoes the Pigalle 100mm in patent leather are available in 43, but I have some shoes that look a little bit like them and I don't see a point in buying the Pigalles because the other shoes fit really well and it would only be because of the brand "Christian Louboutin" and that would be dumb
> 
> So sad
> 
> Feel blessed with your tiny feet below the size 43




The so Kates have higher pitch so feet will be pushed to the front of shoe. I find that I've heel gap wearing my normal size but sizing down would not work for my front of foot width..


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Any thoughts/ suggestions on sizing for the so kate booty? I'm thinking of getting the black Python when they restock. Thank you


----------



## hayzelnut

I don't own the pigalles, only the so Kate's.  But jUdging from the pics,  the so Kate's have a longer toe box which give your toes  more room and the heel is thinner. I've heard the so Kate's to be more comfy than pigalles.


----------



## bunnyr

chanelqueenalek said:


> Any thoughts/ suggestions on sizing for the so kate booty? I'm thinking of getting the black Python when they restock. Thank you




For me pumps and sandals I can never size up but for boots I will half size


----------



## honeybunch

I was also wondering about So Kate booty sizing. I take a 37.5 in So Kate so half a size down from my non-CL TTS. Would I be TTS in booties or size down? TIA


----------



## ashlie

I have two pair of the so kates. One is the classic nude patent and the other is the blush number 5 also known as the ada in kid. I originally tried on a size 40 and bought the nudes. I was so wrong. Both have stretched dramatically. I would say go as small as you can without losing feeling. Obviously the kid leather has stretched more. 
Compared to the pigalle don't have such a drop and the actual heel is larger/wider. The so kate has a much slender heel. Hope this helps!


----------



## ashcash

Mrs. MFH said:


> Forgot to post a few modeling pics of these also
> View attachment 2864772



Your SK collection is sickening!!! While I'm still over here struggling to get the Nude and Black patent


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Pervenche


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche
> View attachment 2976913
> View attachment 2976915




I love the color of these!


----------



## ashcash

Mrs. MFH, Have you seen the new colors available for pre-order online at Neimans?


----------



## ashcash

What about you, Stilly? Have you checked out the new colors online at neimans?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ashcash said:


> Mrs. MFH, Have you seen the new colors available for pre-order online at Neimans?




I just looked. I love the metallic one[emoji7]


----------



## Murdamama

ashcash said:


> Mrs. MFH, Have you seen the new colors available for pre-order online at Neimans?




Ughh! I have GOT to turn off my thread notifications but I can't bring myself to do it!!  As soon as I saw this I got on NM. I ended up preordering two pair of CL's, a pair of Valentino's and I'm contemplating on a fourth pair!! My bank account and I will go and cry now. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## ashcash

Murdamama said:


> Ughh! I have GOT to turn off my thread notifications but I can't bring myself to do it!!  As soon as I saw this I got on NM. I ended up preordering two pair of CL's, a pair of Valentino's and I'm contemplating on a fourth pair!! My bank account and I will go and cry now. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]



I know!!   I pre-ordered the leopard and the ombre black and nude.  Which colors did you order?


----------



## Murdamama

ashcash said:


> I know!!   I pre-ordered the leopard and the ombre black and nude.  Which colors did you order?




I actually ordered the PF's in the Digitale Purple and the Casanovellas in Black/Silver. The ombré black/nude SK is actually the pair I'm thinking about! Oh no, I may just bite the bullet on them too! I'm trying to justify it, considering I have SK's in black suede and Pigalles in black and nude already. There's also a nude/red ombré coming out that I saw a pic of that I absolutely love. I'm leaning towards those more but the black/nude look so beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Pervenche
> View attachment 2976913
> View attachment 2976915


Beautiful, Love the color congrats


----------



## meela188

Omnomnom said:


> My So Kates came today aaaand&#8230; they don't fit (( It ist possible to get my feet in them, but just with a little bit of violence. My wide big fett would only destroy the shoe&#8230; it would have been my first pair of designer shoes. And they were so&#8230; the quality was so good! I held a real solid shoe in my hands. All the stitchings were perfect and they did feel so&#8230; just good&#8230;
> So sad&#8230; that means that my size is really a 43. And with that it's nearly impossible to get designer shoes&#8230; the Pigalle 100mm in patent leather are available in 43, but I have some shoes that look a little bit like them and I don't see a point in buying the Pigalles because the other shoes fit really well and it would only be because of the brand "Christian Louboutin" and that would be dumb&#8230;
> So sad
> Feel blessed with your tiny feet below the size 43&#8230;



Please indulge me, where did find the pigalle in 43? I have been searching everywhere the biggest I have been able to get my hands on are 42.5


----------



## stellaking

Hi everyone, I found a new color on ins,The leather look alike degraspike, He said it is "Specchio Leather Silver". Does anybody get this one? How about the price?


----------



## stellaking

oh Yes, I found it on NM


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I'm a true size 38 in non-CL shoes.  I took the old Pigalle 120 in a size 37 - so a full size down.  I've just bought two pairs of So Kates, both in size 37.5, so only a half size down. I have really narrow feet.  First of all, is this the general consensus, that the So Kates are half size up from old Pigalle size?  Sometimes it's hard for me to tell the correct sizing until I wear them a few times outside which obviously I can't because then I wouldn't be able to return them if they were wrong! My next question is, do most ladies take the same size in both suede and patent So Kates? I bought a suede and a patent pair and obviously the patent is very stiff but the suede feels like it could loosen up more even though it's snug now. Should I have got a size 37 in the suede alone?  I've been wearing the old Pigalle style and these are my first so Kates, so I really want to get it right.  My old Pigalles have a piece of elastic at the back which always kept my foot in place.  However, with shoes without a strap, I always have an issue with my narrow heels popping out, so I'm scared of this happening with these but I don't want to end up with deformed toes for going too small.  Any advice would be appreciated!  TIA.


----------



## bunnyr

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a true size 38 in non-CL shoes.  I took the old Pigalle 120 in a size 37 - so a full size down.  I've just bought two pairs of So Kates, both in size 37.5, so only a half size down. I have really narrow feet.  First of all, is this the general consensus, that the So Kates are half size up from old Pigalle size?  Sometimes it's hard for me to tell the correct sizing until I wear them a few times outside which obviously I can't because then I wouldn't be able to return them if they were wrong! My next question is, do most ladies take the same size in both suede and patent So Kates? I bought a suede and a patent pair and obviously the patent is very stiff but the suede feels like it could loosen up more even though it's snug now. Should I have got a size 37 in the suede alone?  I've been wearing the old Pigalle style and these are my first so Kates, so I really want to get it right.  My old Pigalles have a piece of elastic at the back which always kept my foot in place.  However, with shoes without a strap, I always have an issue with my narrow heels popping out, so I'm scared of this happening with these but I don't want to end up with deformed toes for going too small.  Any advice would be appreciated!  TIA.




I don't know about general consensus as it never works for me. So I ignore that and must try the shoes on myself since each persons feet is different. I've never been able to size up even though all sources say these shoes run small. I have slight wider foot at front so I can't imagine sizing anything down either. I always end up with heel gap if sizing up. I'm a true 35.5 in all brands of pumps, sandals etc. Boots I take 36.


----------



## honeybunch

^ Hi, unfortunately I can't try on both sizes at the same time. I'd have to return these first and exchange this for the smaller size as it's a mail order. I guess I'm just wondering if people normally size down a half size or full size from TTS for the So Kates in suede, and if there is a difference in sizing between suede and patent.


----------



## bunnyr

honeybunch said:


> ^ Hi, unfortunately I can't try on both sizes at the same time. I'd have to return these first and exchange this for the smaller size as it's a mail order. I guess I'm just wondering if people normally size down a half size or full size from TTS for the So Kates in suede, and if there is a difference in sizing between suede and patent.




For me even when one type of leather fits looser or tighter I can change the size. It's just not difference to for me. I'm surprised to find for décolleté 554 style the patent is more comfortable than kid leather.


----------



## LavenderIce

honeybunch said:


> ^ Hi, unfortunately I can't try on both sizes at the same time. I'd have to return these first and exchange this for the smaller size as it's a mail order. I guess I'm just wondering if people normally size down a half size or full size from TTS for the So Kates in suede, and if there is a difference in sizing between suede and patent.




Like you, my old Pigalle 120 size is one full size down my other CL styles. I take a 36 in them and 36.5 in So Kate.  I do find the patent tighter than suede.  I prefer not to size down based on material.  My only exception would be exotics.


----------



## honeybunch

LavenderIce said:


> Like you, my old Pigalle 120 size is one full size down my other CL styles. I take a 36 in them and 36.5 in So Kate.  I do find the patent tighter than suede.  I prefer not to size down based on material.  My only exception would be exotics.



So in suede you would be half a size down, as well as patent? You take the same size in both?


----------



## LavenderIce

honeybunch said:


> So in suede you would be half a size down, as well as patent? You take the same size in both?




I take the same in both suede and patent.  Some like to size down for suede, I don't.


----------



## honeybunch

LavenderIce said:


> I take the same in both suede and patent.  Some like to size down for suede, I don't.



I'm just worried about heel slippage when they stretch. I'm used to the old pigalles with the elastic to keep my heels in! Are your feet narrow? And have you ended up with heel slippage with the suede? I'm so worried about this as my feet and heels are narrow.


----------



## LavenderIce

honeybunch said:


> I'm just worried about heel slippage when they stretch. I'm used to the old pigalles with the elastic to keep my heels in! Are your feet narrow? And have you ended up with heel slippage with the suede? I'm so worried about this as my feet and heels are narrow.




I don't have too many suede shoes.  I'm more annoyed with the maintaining suede shoes than I am of heel slippage.  My only experience with the SK is with patent and satin.  There are others that do half size down for suede and exotics because of stretch.  I don't think it's a bad idea to size down if you're worried about heel slippage.


----------



## honeybunch

LavenderIce said:


> I don't have too many suede shoes.  I'm more annoyed with the maintaining suede shoes than I am of heel slippage.  My only experience with the SK is with patent and satin.  There are others that do half size down for suede and exotics because of stretch.  I don't think it's a bad idea to size down if you're worried about heel slippage.



I've already sized down half a size so I'm a bit concerned a full size down may be too much for my poor toes. It's hard to know what to do for the best. The annoying thing is, I already paid £25 for the shoes to be posted out to me and I'm going to have to pay another £25 to get the smaller size delivered and then I'll be paying more money to send a pair back. It's frustrating I'm not near enough to try them on in the boutique!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a true size 38 in non-CL shoes.  I took the old Pigalle 120 in a size 37 - so a full size down.  I've just bought two pairs of So Kates, both in size 37.5, so only a half size down. I have really narrow feet.  First of all, is this the general consensus, that the So Kates are half size up from old Pigalle size?  Sometimes it's hard for me to tell the correct sizing until I wear them a few times outside which obviously I can't because then I wouldn't be able to return them if they were wrong! My next question is, do most ladies take the same size in both suede and patent So Kates? I bought a suede and a patent pair and obviously the patent is very stiff but the suede feels like it could loosen up more even though it's snug now. Should I have got a size 37 in the suede alone?  I've been wearing the old Pigalle style and these are my first so Kates, so I really want to get it right.  My old Pigalles have a piece of elastic at the back which always kept my foot in place.  However, with shoes without a strap, I always have an issue with my narrow heels popping out, so I'm scared of this happening with these but I don't want to end up with deformed toes for going too small.  Any advice would be appreciated!  TIA.




I have really narrow feet as well and take a 38.5 in the Pigalle old cut which is .5 size down from my true CL size of 39. All of my So Kate's are either 39 or 38.5.

Not sure if the majority of the consensus based their So Kate style on the old Pigalle size but rather on their true CL size. If you take the old Pigalle in 37 then your true CL size is most likely 37.5.

Based on the information you provided I think both 37 and 37.5 will be ok for you. It's not that big of a difference but remember that the So Kate will give your toes more room because the toe box is longer. If anything the 37 will most likely be the BEST fit over time but the 37.5 will be the most COMFORTABLE at first. If you are worried about heel slippage I would definitely get the 37. Although my So Kate 39s fit fine I only bought them if the 38.5 was sold out. The 38.5 is very snug but after 2 wears it has stretched. 

As for the suede...I don't have any suede shoes but you should still be good with a 37. 
I wouldn't worry about switching out your 37.5s for 37 unless when you get them and try them on you already have heel slippage.

I hope this helps[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## honeybunch

Mrs. MFH said:


> I have really narrow feet as well and take a 38.5 in the Pigalle old cut which is .5 size down from my true CL size of 39. All of my So Kate's are either 39 or 38.5.
> 
> Not sure if the majority of the consensus based their So Kate style on the old Pigalle size but rather on their true CL size. If you take the old Pigalle in 37 then your true CL size is most likely 37.5.
> 
> Based on the information you provided I think both 37 and 37.5 will be ok for you. It's not that big of a difference but remember that the So Kate will give your toes more room because the toe box is longer. If anything the 37 will most likely be the BEST fit over time but the 37.5 will be the most COMFORTABLE at first. If you are worried about heel slippage I would definitely get the 37. Although my So Kate 39s fit fine I only bought them if the 38.5 was sold out. The 38.5 is very snug but after 2 wears it has stretched.
> 
> As for the suede...I don't have any suede shoes but you should still be good with a 37.
> I wouldn't worry about switching out your 37.5s for 37 unless when you get them and try them on you already have heel slippage.
> 
> I hope this helps[emoji106][emoji4]



Thanks for your advice. Not sure if it was clear but I've already received the 37.5 in the suede and they feel snug but not uncomfortable and they feel right around the toes. But I'm worried they will give and I'll get heel slippage although they feel secure now. Basically id only be sizing down to prevent heel slippage which is the bane  of my life!  I bought the patents in the same size but they feel tighter. I've emailed the boutique to check if they have a size 37 in the suede but I'm still not sure if this will be right either. My old CLs in 37 (patent) are really tight and uncomfortable once my feet get hot but when my feet are cold they are perfect! And there is no heel slippage at all.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for your advice. Not sure if it was clear but I've already received the 37.5 in the suede and they feel snug but not uncomfortable and they feel right around the toes. But I'm worried they will give and I'll get heel slippage although they feel secure now. Basically id only be sizing down to prevent heel slippage which is the bane  of my life!  I bought the patents in the same size but they feel tighter. I've emailed the boutique to check if they have a size 37 in the suede but I'm still not sure if this will be right either. My old CLs in 37 (patent) are really tight and uncomfortable once my feet get hot but when my feet are cold they are perfect! And there is no heel slippage at all.




If you are worried then exchange them. It's all about your comfort.  Advice on this forum is not 100% guaranteed. If you've already received them and still don't know what to do I'm not quite sure what advice you expect to get. Only you know what works for you, your feet and your comfort. Good luck.


----------



## honeybunch

Mrs. MFH said:


> If you are worried then exchange them. It's all about your comfort.  Advice on this forum is not 100% guaranteed. If you've already received them and still don't know what to do I'm not quite sure what advice you expect to get. Only you know what works for you, your feet and your comfort. Good luck.



Thank you. I understand your point. The advice I was politely asking for (and people have been very helpful) is whether ladies think the suede stretches out a lot compared to the patent and which size people take in the different materials based on how they end up after wearing them many times. Just because I already have the shoes it doesn't mean I know how they will end up after several wears outside which is why I was asking for advice. I don't want to make an expensive mistake! It's a huge hassle and a big expense to exchange them as I have to pay for return shipping and also to have a new pair shipped out which may end up being too tight, which is why I'm asking for advice from ladies who have experience of suede shoes. Also I don't even know if the shoes are available in a smaller size. I've contacted the boutique and I'm waiting for a response so if they have them in a smaller size I will get them. Thank you for the advice you have given.


----------



## honeybunch

Wow! These are gorgeous!


----------



## So_Louboutin

honeybunch said:


> ^ Hi, unfortunately I can't try on both sizes at the same time. I'd have to return these first and exchange this for the smaller size as it's a mail order. I guess I'm just wondering if people normally size down a half size or full size from TTS for the So Kates in suede, and if there is a difference in sizing between suede and patent.




Hi. I originally bought both the SK patent and suede in 39.5 but I ended up changing the suede for .5 down. I was unsure about doing so as the 39 were so much tighter but my gut kept telling me to take them back for the smaller size. In my case, the suede stretched out really fast and I'm glad I did. My advice is, you'll know when you put them on... If they feel right, then they most likely are the correct size but if you keep doubting it and think you need a smaller size then go with you're gut &#128516;.


----------



## OneMoreDay

New CL forumer here. Was wondering if So Kates and Pigalles still came in leopard?


----------



## honeybunch

So_Louboutin said:


> Hi. I originally bought both the SK patent and suede in 39.5 but I ended up changing the suede for .5 down. I was unsure about doing so as the 39 were so much tighter but my gut kept telling me to take them back for the smaller size. In my case, the suede stretched out really fast and I'm glad I did. My advice is, you'll know when you put them on... If they feel right, then they most likely are the correct size but if you keep doubting it and think you need a smaller size then go with you're gut &#128516;.



Thank you for your advice. This is sensible advice! I've emailed the boutique and they're going to call me when they get the smaller size. The size I have now feel just right but if they stretch they will be too big. so were the so Kates in patent TTS for you?


----------



## So_Louboutin

honeybunch said:


> Thank you for your advice. This is sensible advice! I've emailed the boutique and they're going to call me when they get the smaller size. The size I have now feel just right but if they stretch they will be too big. so were the so Kates in patent TTS for you?




Of course, no problem &#128512;! Yes, I got the patent TTS. These were the first ones that I got so I just assumed I would take the same size in the suede. I was the same as you at first... They felt just right, making it difficult to know whether to change them or not. It kept niggling at me though so I ended up sizing down in the end. I'm very glad I did as I found they stretched out a lot (much quicker than the patent).


----------



## mama13drama99

Mrs. MFH said:


> I have really narrow feet as well and take a 38.5 in the Pigalle old cut which is .5 size down from my true CL size of 39. All of my So Kate's are either 39 or 38.5.
> 
> Not sure if the majority of the consensus based their So Kate style on the old Pigalle size but rather on their true CL size. If you take the old Pigalle in 37 then your true CL size is most likely 37.5.
> 
> Based on the information you provided I think both 37 and 37.5 will be ok for you. It's not that big of a difference but remember that the So Kate will give your toes more room because the toe box is longer. If anything the 37 will most likely be the BEST fit over time but the 37.5 will be the most COMFORTABLE at first. If you are worried about heel slippage I would definitely get the 37. Although my So Kate 39s fit fine I only bought them if the 38.5 was sold out. The 38.5 is very snug but after 2 wears it has stretched.
> 
> As for the suede...I don't have any suede shoes but you should still be good with a 37.
> I wouldn't worry about switching out your 37.5s for 37 unless when you get them and try them on you already have heel slippage.
> 
> I hope this helps[emoji106][emoji4]




Thank you for your feedback and recommendations.  It was very clear and informative.


----------



## Murdamama

OneMoreDay said:


> New CL forumer here. Was wondering if So Kates and Pigalles still came in leopard?




There are So Kate leopards available for  preorder on Neiman Marcus' site right now.


----------



## honeybunch

What about pony hair leopard? I saw some in Dubai last summer and wish I'd got them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I want pony hair leopard too! Something about the patent is just off for me. :/


----------



## honeybunch

OneMoreDay said:


> I want pony hair leopard too! Something about the patent is just off for me. :/



Yeah I agree. I love the texture of pony hair. I regret not buying them last year.


----------



## betty.lee

honeybunch said:


> What about pony hair leopard? I saw some in Dubai last summer and wish I'd got them.




I have pony hair. when I bought them they were really snug so I didn't think they would stretch out much more. I was so wrong, now they are almost a size too big.


----------



## honeybunch

betty.lee said:


> I have pony hair. when I bought them they were really snug so I didn't think they would stretch out much more. I was so wrong, now they are almost a size too big.



Really?!! What size did you go for? Your true size?


----------



## betty.lee

honeybunch said:


> Really?!! What size did you go for? Your true size?




I bought a 35 but I'm really a tts 34/34.5 but the 35 was really very snug when I tried it on so I thought ok maybe these are one of those you had to size down. I have to use heel grips now. [emoji16]


----------



## mama13drama99




----------



## Murdamama

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2987059




Not to sure about those shades of blue and green together--that combo must look much better in person. I found a blue and purple color way also. What do you think?


----------



## Nadin22

I really like the Degraspike. But I would prefer the blue and purple colorway.


----------



## mama13drama99

Murdamama said:


> Not to sure about those shades of blue and green together--that combo must look much better in person. I found a blue and purple color way also. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2988029




I can't wear So Kate.  I just wanted to share for those who can and do. BUT, to be honest, they look like shoes that I would only wear once for something like a costume party, or they're a red carpet/fashion show shoe.  If they were single colored, with either color, I could see people getting much more wear out of them.  And this is the opinion of someone who LOVE green and pink!  I'd buy that material in a different style if they were solid green or hot pink.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2987059


A true statement piece! I may be alone in this but I actually prefergreen and blue to blue and purple.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Murdamama said:


> Not to sure about those shades of blue and green together--that combo must look much better in person. I found a blue and purple color way also. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2988029



these are GORGEOUS


----------



## highheeladdict

I prefer purple-blue. But I don´t really like the spikes on them...I think, it`s too much. I love the So Kate in that purple-blue-ombre-look. Beautiful shoe.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

highheeladdict said:


> I prefer purple-blue. But I don´t really like the spikes on them...I think, it`s too much. I love the So Kate in that purple-blue-ombre-look. Beautiful shoe.




I agree, the spikes are too much. Makes the shoe look too busy.  The purple and blue are perfect[emoji108]


----------



## mama13drama99

LOL, I thought there purple was actually hot pink!


----------



## honeybunch

I wore my nude patent SKs for the first time last night and they are way more comfy and easy to walk in than my old P120s.  My Pigalles used to hurt the side of my big toes really badly I used to have to wear pads on my big toes to stop the pain! Also the SKs feel so much more secure on my feet and heels. I already sold my old style nude P120s to fund nude SKs, so think I will now also get rid of my old black patent P120 and replace with SK. I just ordered the half size down from the patent in the suede, so I'm anxiously waiting for them to arrive and praying they fit and aren't too tight.


----------



## highheeladdict




----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> I agree, the spikes are too much. Makes the shoe look too busy.  The purple and blue are perfect[emoji108]


Agree! Too much with the spikes! Still debating about the two tone ( blue /green & purple / blue) whether in the long run it is wearable and not just an it shoe for the moment


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BirkinLover77 said:


> Agree! Too much with the spikes! Still debating about the two tone ( blue /green & purple / blue) whether in the long run it is wearable and not just an it shoe for the moment




Yeah I decided to pass on them. They are gorgeous but I just can't really see myself wearing them...now these on the other hand [emoji7][emoji108][emoji106] score from the fashion exchange at a GREAT discount So Kate Neon Yellow


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Yeah I decided to pass on them. They are gorgeous but I just can't really see myself wearing them...now these on the other hand [emoji7][emoji108][emoji106] score from the fashion exchange at a GREAT discount So Kate Neon Yellow
> View attachment 2992571


Love these beauty! Got these in the pink


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

So excited. Just received these today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Currently trying to figure out outfits. But they're lovely in person.


----------



## shweta.2000

stilly said:


> That's my front yard...


 


So gorge!


----------



## hhl4vr

Lizzy_Chai said:


> So excited. Just received these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993748
> 
> 
> Currently trying to figure out outfits. But they're lovely in person.


 
Those are lovely -love the colour


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

hhl4vr said:


> Those are lovely -love the colour




Thank you!


----------



## shweta.2000

FitForAQueen said:


> I have a suggestion that might help some of you ladies having So Kate sizing issues. I am between a 38 and 38.5 in patent leather So Kate. 38 is uncomfortably tight and the 38.5 is comfy but loose with heel slippage. I just received my Pigalle Follies 120 in Pinky in 38.5 and they are perfect! They are snug but secure and not uncomfortable. This will have to be my patent alternative to the So Kate. Hope this helps someone.




Hi! What is your US size?


----------



## alphabimmer

Lizzy_Chai said:


> So excited. Just received these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993748
> 
> 
> Currently trying to figure out outfits. But they're lovely in person.



those are hot...they kinda remind me of a pair of jimmy choo anouks my ex had, the color was called petrol


----------



## FitForAQueen

shweta.2000 said:


> Hi! What is your US size?


I am a U.S. 8.5
Update to that post- I have unfortunately gained a few pounds over the last year making some of my 38.5 patent So Kates snug. However the 39 is too big so I am sticking with 38.5. So Kate is TTS for me. Good luck.....


----------



## shweta.2000

shweta.2000 said:


> So gorge!




Stilly, you have to upload more pics of you wearing your so kates!!


----------



## FlyGal

my newest so kate's


----------



## usmcwifey

Ladies I just got my shoes I ordered and they don't look right! They look very sloppy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Someone tell this isn't what $700 shoes are suppose to look like?!


----------



## FlyGal

usmcwifey said:


> Ladies I just got my shoes I ordered and they don't look right! They look very sloppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001778
> View attachment 3001779
> View attachment 3001780
> View attachment 3001781
> 
> View attachment 3001782
> 
> 
> Someone tell this isn't what $700 shoes are suppose to look like?!


it looks like they didn't cut the sole correct, I hate saying this but take them back and have them order you a new pair if possible. I know that color is one of the fastest that sells out.


----------



## usmcwifey

FlyGal said:


> it looks like they didn't cut the sole correct, I hate saying this but take them back and have them order you a new pair if possible. I know that color is one of the fastest that sells out.




Yeah when I went to Neiman Marcus (where I ordered them from) they were sold out and she put a order in because she said they wouldn't be getting more starting summer ...but this is so disappointing ...I have $60 shoes with better craftsmanship


----------



## LavenderIce

usmcwifey said:


> Yeah when I went to Neiman Marcus (where I ordered them from) they were sold out and she put a order in because she said they wouldn't be getting more starting summer ...but this is so disappointing ...I have $60 shoes with better craftsmanship




The boutiques get shipments of nude So Kates regularly. You should be able to find a pair elsewhere.


----------



## usmcwifey

LavenderIce said:


> The boutiques get shipments of nude So Kates regularly. You should be able to find a pair elsewhere.




Yeah it's definitely going back ...you'd just expect perfection I guess with shoes at this price point ...


----------



## forever.elise

Floor model!


----------



## usmcwifey

forever.elise said:


> Floor model!




Wouldn't doubt it...just checked the store they shipped it from... Vegas [emoji19]worst place to get it from since many people try on those shoes


----------



## shweta.2000

usmcwifey said:


> Ladies I just got my shoes I ordered and they don't look right! They look very sloppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001778
> View attachment 3001779
> View attachment 3001780
> View attachment 3001781
> 
> View attachment 3001782
> 
> 
> Someone tell this isn't what $700 shoes are suppose to look like?!




Would really suggest you take them back


----------



## limrache

Was lucky enough to get my hands on two So Kate pairs before they sold out of Neiman Marcus. Really wondering if I made the right choice, the arch is really awful. I walked around my apartment for maybe 10 minutes and my feet were dying. No toe pinching just arch pain. 


Any suggestions on how to make these more comfortable? Or recommendations on if I should get another style, pigalle/décolleté ?


----------



## limrache

shweta.2000 said:


> Would really suggest you take them back




Just bought mine from the Chicago store and the lining looks completely different than yours, take them back! You deserve perfection for what you're paying!


----------



## Freckles1

forever.elise said:


> Floor model!




Yep


----------



## usmcwifey

limrache said:


> Just bought mine from the Chicago store and the lining looks completely different than yours, take them back! You deserve perfection for what you're paying!




Thanks...I'm really upset ....they're definitely going back ...I called my best friend who has the exact same pair and we compared them and hers look MUCH better constructed than mine and she's worn them A LOT ....


----------



## ashcash

These came in today!!!


----------



## ashcash

I'm new/so late to SK's! Should I keep the black/nude ombré and return my nude and black pair? Or keep the nude, black, and return the ombré? Suggestions please!!!


----------



## Nadin22

ashcash said:


> I'm new/so late to SK's! Should I keep the black/nude ombré and return my nude and black pair? Or keep the nude, black, and return the ombré? Suggestions please!!!



I really like the So Kate Degradé. They are very pretty, but I'm not sure if these are an equivalent for the Black or Nude... I would say the Degradé is not so easy to combine with outfits.


----------



## bunnyr

Nadin22 said:


> I really like the So Kate Degradé. They are very pretty, but I'm not sure if these are an equivalent for the Black or Nude... I would say the Degradé is not so easy to combine with outfits.




+1 the nude and black are classics that u can pair with any outfit.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nadin22 said:


> I really like the So Kate Degradé. They are very pretty, but I'm not sure if these are an equivalent for the Black or Nude... I would say the Degradé is not so easy to combine with outfits.


Second your opinion


----------



## for3v3rz

Yep the nude and black cannot be replaced. Very classic. The Degrade is just not the same.


----------



## FlyGal

I am having such a problem with my so kate, I am trying to break them in for a function Saturday. But the pain in my calves are killing me and I am not sure what else to do. I am going to try and force myself to wear them all day tomorrow and hopefully I can pull it off for saturday sorry venting tonight sigh


----------



## for3v3rz

FlyGal said:


> I am having such a problem with my so kate, I am trying to break them in for a function Saturday. But the pain in my calves are killing me and I am not sure what else to do. I am going to try and force myself to wear them all day tomorrow and hopefully I can pull it off for saturday sorry venting tonight sigh




Good luck and good idea to walk around the house so you can get use to them.


----------



## shoes4ever

Lizzy_Chai said:


> So excited. Just received these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993748
> 
> 
> Currently trying to figure out outfits. But they're lovely in person.





ashcash said:


> These came in today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005210



Ladies congrats on your new heels. I wasn't digging the degrade version but after seeing these very different yet uniquely pretty pairs - i'm fast changing my mind.


----------



## usmcwifey

FlyGal said:


> I am having such a problem with my so kate, I am trying to break them in for a function Saturday. But the pain in my calves are killing me and I am not sure what else to do. I am going to try and force myself to wear them all day tomorrow and hopefully I can pull it off for saturday sorry venting tonight sigh




I literally lasted about 5 min actively walking in them ...they are pretty painful ....my best friend said she had the associate stretch them out for her so that they would already be pretty broken in ...I still feel like that wouldn't reduce the pain but she said it helped a lot


----------



## FlyGal

usmcwifey said:


> I literally lasted about 5 min actively walking in them ...they are pretty painful ....my best friend said she had the associate stretch them out for her so that they would already be pretty broken in ...I still feel like that wouldn't reduce the pain but she said it helped a lot


I lasted 2 hours today and that was all sitting with a little walking. I am dreading having them on for the 8 plus hours they will have to be on Saturday


----------



## limrache

FlyGal said:


> I lasted 2 hours today and that was all sitting with a little walking. I am dreading having them on for the 8 plus hours they will have to be on Saturday


 
This is so sad, but I returned mine! I decided to get Manolo Blahnik BB's in the 115 mm nude made to order instead! It was such a hard decision and now I have to wait 10 weeks to get them but I wanted to be able to wear them and the Manolo's were 1,000x more comfortable.


----------



## usmcwifey

FlyGal said:


> I lasted 2 hours today and that was all sitting with a little walking. I am dreading having them on for the 8 plus hours they will have to be on Saturday




Yeah I was planning on wearing them to my brothers wedding but as a bridesmaid constantly standing that's a big NO ....so sad that such a beautiful shoe (and not cheap either) can hurt so much [emoji30]


----------



## Kayapo97

ashcash said:


> These came in today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005210


 
Very lovely - that is a great degrade colour


----------



## iloveburberry

I am glad to say that I finally own a pair of So Kate's. The only thing is the pain of breaking them in... I am taking them to my SA to stretch them overnight.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So Kate Blush No 3


----------



## mal

FlyGal said:


> my newest so kate's
> 
> View attachment 3000413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000414



Very unique, I am really loving the silver


----------



## Katherine

They may be slightly painful but my So Kate pumps are worth the pain!


----------



## stilly

Katherine said:


> They may be slightly painful but my So Kate pumps are worth the pain!


 
They look amazing on you *Katherine*!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

iloveburberry said:


> I am glad to say that I finally own a pair of So Kate's. The only thing is the pain of breaking them in... I am taking them to my SA to stretch them overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021782



Congrats..Beautiful pair of SK



Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Blush No 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022696



Congrats..Gorgeous in Blush color


----------



## BirkinLover77

Katherine said:


> They may be slightly painful but my So Kate pumps are worth the pain!


Look great on you


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I'm thinking of purchasing a pair of nude so Kate's but I am a little concerned whether I will get used to wearing them or collecting dust in my closet. I already own a pair of Louboutin Jennys 150 which I assume is similar to Lady Peeptoe 150 in terms of fit and arch (I think the arch is nearly 120mm). I find it manageable to walk in for about 2-3 hours. Do you girls think I can also manage walking in So Kates for 2-3 hours  TIA!!


----------



## bunnyr

I don't think walking that long in any toe crunching position is good.


----------



## maithaa

FlyGal said:


> my newest so kate's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000414




 Congrats dear ![emoji7][emoji7] so in love! Please can I know the name of the pairs with nail polish prints??


----------



## FlyGal

It's the so Kate 120 tissu beauty


----------



## for3v3rz

Does anyone know if the So Kate leopard patent ever go on sale? I found a pair that was make down to 40% by mistake and I am debating if I should get it? Since I already have the calf hair one not sure if I could get the parent too?


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Does anyone know if the So Kate leopard patent ever go on sale? I found a pair that was make down to 40% by mistake and I am debating if I should get it? Since I already have the calf hair one not sure if I could get the parent too?


Did you say 40% off ? Christmas came early for you BUY BUY BUY!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> Did you say 40% off ? Christmas came early for you BUY BUY BUY!!!




NVM the SA told me today when I pick up my other shoes that his manager didn't honor it.   I was a little sad.


----------



## stellaking

I saw the .bergdorfgoodman and saks online "So kate " "Silver" in stock,
Is it same to"Anti--specchio"? I just got this color on the shop.


----------



## florian75

Katherine said:


> They may be slightly painful but my So Kate pumps are worth the pain!


Really gorgeous and sexy Katherine!


----------



## FlyGal

I had no problem wearing the So Kate, now I am sliding forward in it so I step out of the shoe. But I found a way to correct that by stuffing a few cotton balls in the toe area. I was able to wear them 12 hours without to much trouble.


----------



## Natasha210

My very first pair of so kate in pervenche! so in love with the color and the fact they are on sale!!! Bought them in my cl size. My toes feel so good in these unlike when i wear Pigalle follies. I must have long toes! &#128522; i know once i wear them out i will be in so much pain not looking forward to that but at least my feet look sexy haha


----------



## ashlie

Natasha210 said:


> My very first pair of so kate in pervenche! so in love with the color and the fact they are on sale!!! Bought them in my cl size. My toes feel so good in these unlike when i wear Pigalle follies. I must have long toes! [emoji4] i know once i wear them out i will be in so much pain not looking forward to that but at least my feet look sexy haha




Do they have any other so Kate's on sale?!


----------



## ashlie

Natasha210 said:


> My very first pair of so kate in pervenche! so in love with the color and the fact they are on sale!!! Bought them in my cl size. My toes feel so good in these unlike when i wear Pigalle follies. I must have long toes! [emoji4] i know once i wear them out i will be in so much pain not looking forward to that but at least my feet look sexy haha




By the way they are beautiful. [emoji48][emoji171]


----------



## Natasha210

ashlie said:


> Do they have any other so Kate's on sale?!



Yup they did they had a neon yellow with white heel, tissu beauty, so pretty (i think its similar to so kate?). Thats all i saw. 
(Im from melbourne australia.) 
Hth &#128522;


----------



## ashlie

Natasha210 said:


> Yup they did they had a neon yellow with white heel, tissu beauty, so pretty (i think its similar to so kate?). Thats all i saw.
> (Im from melbourne australia.)
> Hth [emoji4]




I wish I was in Australia right now. [emoji58]


----------



## ghitay

Lizzy_Chai said:


> So excited. Just received these today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993748
> 
> 
> Currently trying to figure out outfits. But they're lovely in person.


Hi dear! Can you please let me know what the code/name of your So Kate?
Its is stunning! Major congrats!


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

ghitay said:


> Hi dear! Can you please let me know what the code/name of your So Kate?
> Its is stunning! Major congrats!




Hi! Here you go. Thank you!


----------



## west of the sun

Natasha210 said:


> My very first pair of so kate in pervenche! so in love with the color and the fact they are on sale!!! Bought them in my cl size. My toes feel so good in these unlike when i wear Pigalle follies. I must have long toes! &#128522; i know once i wear them out i will be in so much pain not looking forward to that but at least my feet look sexy haha



can I ask where in Melbourne you got them on sale? i rarely see cls on sale here!
and congrats on your purchase, the colour is absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## Natasha210

west of the sun said:


> can I ask where in Melbourne you got them on sale? i rarely see cls on sale here!
> and congrats on your purchase, the colour is absolutely GORGEOUS



Thank you!  Cl store on collins street. They are on sale now!  David jones is also on sale too! Just look for the tiny sale sign &#128521; 
Goodluck!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Does anyone know if the So Kate leopard patent ever go on sale? I found a pair that was make down to 40% by mistake and I am debating if I should get it? Since I already have the calf hair one not sure if I could get the parent too?


I have both the calf or pony hair and the patent leather. If on sale from a reputable store then by all means get them


----------



## BirkinLover77

stellaking said:


> I saw the .bergdorfgoodman and saks online "So kate " "Silver" in stock,
> Is it same to"Anti--specchio"? I just got this color on the shop.


I think the So Kate Silver is more of metallic and I just don't have luck with metallic easy to get mark and hard to replace the color.. It reminds me of the SK Gold that came out many season ago


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natasha210 said:


> My very first pair of so kate in pervenche! so in love with the color and the fact they are on sale!!! Bought them in my cl size. My toes feel so good in these unlike when i wear Pigalle follies. I must have long toes! &#128522; i know once i wear them out i will be in so much pain not looking forward to that but at least my feet look sexy haha


Looks great on you..congrats and enjoy


----------



## Natasha210

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looks great on you..congrats and enjoy



Thank you! Still getting used to the pitch!  &#128512;


----------



## LouboutinHottie

My newest CL purchase! So Kate 120 in black patent leather. Anyone have some tips for stretching out the toe box for patent leather? These are pretty tight but fit fine length wise.


----------



## Obsessed617

I am in love.


----------



## stilly

Obsessed617 said:


> I am in love.


 
They look so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## mal

Obsessed617 said:


> I am in love.



Superb!


----------



## Obsessed617

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## apple.chic

LouboutinHottie said:


> My newest CL purchase! So Kate 120 in black patent leather. Anyone have some tips for stretching out the toe box for patent leather? These are pretty tight but fit fine length wise.




my current issue with the same shoe.


----------



## stilly

The latest additions to my So Kate family...


----------



## Spaceflocke

What is the colour name on the right? Horizon?


----------



## Spaceflocke

Found the answer [emoji6]


----------



## ashlie

stilly said:


> The latest additions to my So Kate family...




Stilly, I love them all!!!!! Would you mind posting just the horizons?! I've been obsessing over them. They look so different in your photo. Still amazing. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> The latest additions to my So Kate family...




Absolutely gorgeous[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji8][emoji122][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## LisaMarie_

LouboutinHottie said:


> My newest CL purchase! So Kate 120 in black patent leather. Anyone have some tips for stretching out the toe box for patent leather? These are pretty tight but fit fine length wise.




A good way I stretched my toebox out was I stuffed a bunch of socking into it. Left it for 3 days an when I put the shoes back on they fit amazing!


----------



## Aars24

I just received the python inferno so Kate's today. Being as they were such a steal during SAKS sale I went with a 40 instead of my 40.5. For the life of me I can barely tolerate a step in them, I've become so attached to my follies. Anyone have any tips on stretching? I'm not quite sure if they are exotic or not but I don't want to ruin such beauties.


----------



## usmcwifey

Aars24 said:


> I just received the python inferno so Kate's today. Being as they were such a steal during SAKS sale I went with a 40 instead of my 40.5. For the life of me I can barely tolerate a step in them, I've become so attached to my follies. Anyone have any tips on stretching? I'm not quite sure if they are exotic or not but I don't want to ruin such beauties.




My best friend had one of the sale associates stretch them for her...


----------



## Aars24

Thanks so much I just text my SA


----------



## stilly

ashlie said:


> Stilly, I love them all!!!!! Would you mind posting just the horizons?! I've been obsessing over them. They look so different in your photo. Still amazing. Thank you so much!!!


 

Thanks *ashlie*!
Here are a couple of pics of the Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates.
They're a nice, light baby blue.


----------



## ashlie

stilly said:


> Thanks *ashlie*!
> Here are a couple of pics of the Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates.
> They're a nice, light baby blue.




Thank you!! I love them!!!


----------



## ashlie

So Kates are my favorite CL shoe. When I saw these in suede I knew I had to buy them. These are my first suede CL!!! Color rosette.


----------



## Spaceflocke

ashlie said:


> Stilly, I love them all!!!!! Would you mind posting just the horizons?! I've been obsessing over them. They look so different in your photo. Still amazing. Thank you so much!!!









Maybe this helps as well - last photo shows my Horizon So Kates compared to my grey  Pigalle 100s


----------



## ashlie

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3073311
> View attachment 3073312
> View attachment 3073313
> 
> 
> Maybe this helps as well - last photo shows my Horizon So Kates compared to my grey  Pigalle 100s




Yes. Thank you sooo much. They always look different in person. The horizons are beautiful. I wish I could have gotten both.(my rosette so Kates and the horizons)


----------



## Spaceflocke

ashlie said:


> Yes. Thank you sooo much. They always look different in person. The horizons are beautiful. I wish I could have gotten both.(my rosette so Kates and the horizons)




I loooooove the rosette So Kates - but I just got the rose Pigalle Follies [emoji6]


----------



## ashlie

Spaceflocke said:


> I loooooove the rosette So Kates - but I just got the rose Pigalle Follies [emoji6]




You can never go wrong with a pink pair. [emoji175]


----------



## Aars24

stilly said:


> Thanks *ashlie*!
> Here are a couple of pics of the Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates.
> They're a nice, light baby blue.



I love these but my feet do not love so kate. I hope they make this color in the follies.


----------



## annamoon

Beautiful heels and love the colour, have fun wearing them!!



ashlie said:


> So Kates are my favorite CL shoe. When I saw these in suede I knew I had to buy them. These are my first suede CL!!! Color rosette.
> 
> View attachment 3073297
> View attachment 3073298
> View attachment 3073299
> View attachment 3073300
> View attachment 3073301
> View attachment 3073302


----------



## ashlie

annamoon said:


> Beautiful heels and love the colour, have fun wearing them!!




Thank you love [emoji171][emoji8]


----------



## usmcwifey

These shoes are seriously not for the weak....I want to wear them more but they seriously kill my feet [emoji30]


----------



## ashlie

usmcwifey said:


> These shoes are seriously not for the weak....I want to wear them more but they seriously kill my feet [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074505




Ahh I love the pink! Are they squeezing your foot a certain way? How many times have you worn them? I know with my patent SK's I tend to get an uncomfortable rubbing in the toe box. However, with the suede and kid leather I don't. The patents does stretch though I promise!!


----------



## usmcwifey

ashlie said:


> Ahh I love the pink! Are they squeezing your foot a certain way? How many times have you worn them? I know with my patent SK's I tend to get an uncomfortable rubbing in the toe box. However, with the suede and kid leather I don't. The patents does stretch though I promise!!




These are pretty new still ...got them back in May and tbh I've only worn them twice because they hurt so much! The biggest pain is on the side of my big toe near the bone lol if that makes sense? I'm guessing it's because they aren't broken in ...yeah my bff has the suede and hers broke in much faster! And the first time I wore them we were going to dinner for my DH bday and the pebbly walk way completely destroyed the sole [emoji30]


----------



## ashlie

usmcwifey said:


> These are pretty new still ...got them back in May and tbh I've only worn them twice because they hurt so much! The biggest pain is on the side of my big toe near the bone lol if that makes sense? I'm guessing it's because they aren't broken in ...yeah my bff has the suede and hers broke in much faster! And the first time I wore them we were going to dinner for my DH bday and the pebbly walk way completely destroyed the sole [emoji30]




Try to wear them around the house as much as you can. Also, you can send them to leather spa here in New York. They'll do the bottoms with the permanent red sole. I've done this to every pair that I own. I think it's a personal choice but I think it just gives a little bit more grip and comfort. As far as the shoe hitting your bone at the right spot, that's such a pain, and I can totally relate because that's what mine do. It definitely gets better with wear


----------



## Christina2

ashlie said:


> Try to wear them around the house as much as you can. Also, you can send them to leather spa here in New York. They'll do the bottoms with the permanent red sole. I've done this to every pair that I own. I think it's a personal choice but I think it just gives a little bit more grip and comfort. As far as the shoe hitting your bone at the right spot, that's such a pain, and I can totally relate because that's what mine do. It definitely gets better with wear


I have to agree. It sounds strange but the only way to make CLs hurt less is to wear them more.


----------



## apple.chic

I bought my first two pair this month and was advised by a friend who has plenty but never wears them because of the pain to get them in my regular Euro size and they'll stretch. I did that and my feet actually went numb in the patent ones. I couldn't do it. I went a half size up and they're frickin comfortable. the suede ones I can do in my normal euro size. they're not as restricted. no shoe is worth feet ailments or having an expensive shoe sit in the closet because they hurt. the half size might just be what you need. 

also I tried every stretching trick possible before I took them back to my SA and told her to find me a half size bigger. lol


----------



## apple.chic

ashlie said:


> So Kates are my favorite CL shoe. When I saw these in suede I knew I had to buy them. These are my first suede CL!!! Color rosette.
> 
> View attachment 3073297
> View attachment 3073298
> View attachment 3073299
> View attachment 3073300
> View attachment 3073301
> View attachment 3073302




I love these. I'm jealous.


----------



## ashlie

apple.chic said:


> I love these. I'm jealous.




Haha thank you sooo much. I think this is my favorite So Kate I have... But I've said that about them all [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji171]


----------



## roxsand

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## stilly

roxsand said:


> View attachment 3079996
> View attachment 3079997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




The Nudes are so gorgeous and classic!
Congrats!


----------



## apple.chic

roxsand said:


> View attachment 3079996
> View attachment 3079997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I can't wait to get my nudes!!! I finally found my size and they're being shipped to my SA for some stretching then they're all mine [emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## ashlie

roxsand said:


> View attachment 3079996
> View attachment 3079997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







apple.chic said:


> I can't wait to get my nudes!!! I finally found my size and they're being shipped to my SA for some stretching then they're all mine [emoji119]&#127998;




Ahh!! I'm so happy for both of you girls. It's such an amazing feeling getting your hands on the nude so Kates! Enjoy those babies [emoji171][emoji8]


----------



## apple.chic

[emoji7]


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I was determined to buy a pair of So Kates despite the 120 heel, which I am not used to without a platform of some sort. But the So Kates are SO sexy and beautiful, I had to make them work. I ended up buying the 37.5 in nude patent even though they were a hint big in the heel, but the 37's were so tight I couldn't get them on. On my right foot just above the pinkie toe on the bone is was rubbing and painful so I had them stretch that one for almost 24 hours. I picked them up and tried them on and they were a tiny bit better, but still tight and rubbed that area. I decided to take them home and wear them around the house to try and stretch them out. It seriously hurt after only 10 minutes! I was wondering how the heck I was going to actually be able to wear these shoes for more than 10 minutes without killing me. They were mine though, I had already scuffed the bottom on my hardwood floors.....and I wouldn't have wanted to return them anyway because they are so beautiful! Next was lots of research. I found this very helpful thread here and used the vaseline (aquaphor) trick with the hair dryer. (link on bottom, vaseline tip last couple pages) That helped a LOT! I also went on Youtube and found a video on how to keep your foot from slipping out because mine are a hint big and I wanted them to feel more secure with the high pitch. Wow, that works GREAT! The woman said lots of celebrities use this trick to walk the runway, and you spray the bottom of your foot with hairspray and it keeps your foot more secure. Lastly, I watched 3 different videos how to walk in high heels. Their combined advice made me feel much more comfortable and natural wearing such a high heel. I can tell you with these three fab tips I went from, 'How am I ever going to wear these So Kates?!' to wearing them around the house for over an hour doing stuff and practiced how I walk. I'm extremely happy and am already looking for my next So Kate pair of shoes  

I wanted to share this info because I know some women have a difficult time walking in So Kates, or they are very painful. Good luck! 


http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...it-size-comfort-adjustment-advice-268976.htmlhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

stilly said:


> The latest additions to my So Kate family...


*Just fainted* lol

love the collection!!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I just purchased my first pair of So Kate in nude patent and I am very happy with it! I know a lot of people here are saying that they are not comfortable at all and they are extremely painful. I might be the odd one out here but I think that they are very do-able! I don't think the pitch is as steep as what I pictured them to be and they are not painful at all (the only pain factor here is that when its first purchased the leather is tight so you need a little breaking in). 

I also find that putting lotion on your feet prior to putting the shoes on makes it 10x more comfortable [emoji4]


----------



## Pebblerock

Hi ladies,

I own so Kates in both 36 & 36.5. I am a us tts 36.5, I went to my local nordstrom the other day to try on a 36 (only size they had in so kate style) but it was wayyy too small!!! Has the sizing change? Do you think I will fit a 37 if thats the case. TIA!


----------



## ashlie

Pebblerock said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I own so Kates in both 36 & 36.5. I am a us tts 36.5, I went to my local nordstrom the other day to try on a 36 (only size they had in so kate style) but it was wayyy too small!!! Has the sizing change? Do you think I will fit a 37 if thats the case. TIA!




So I've always been a 39.5 in so Kates. HOWEVER, I've heard that sizing varies depending on where they are made. I thought that was interesting but the material also makes a huge difference. Hth [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Pebblerock

ashlie said:


> So I've always been a 39.5 in so Kates. HOWEVER, I've heard that sizing varies depending on where they are made. I thought that was interesting but the material also makes a huge difference. Hth [emoji16][emoji16]



Ah yes that would make sense. I guess I'll have to buy it, cross my fingers & hope it fits! Thank you so much!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

I purchased two pairs (got to post the pics) and I am normally and 8.5 in shoes. With the So kate's I had to get a 9.5. They are both the patent leather material.


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Mrs. MFH said:


> So Kate Blush No 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022696



I really like that color!! Will have to add to my list...
Beautiful!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Not sure if this has been addressed but any advice on so kate booty sizing?


----------



## chanelqueenalek

LavenderIce said:


> Like you, my old Pigalle 120 size is one full size down my other CL styles. I take a 36 in them and 36.5 in So Kate.  I do find the patent tighter than suede.  I prefer not to size down based on material.  My only exception would be exotics.




So what would you suggest in exotics? I am same size as you 36 in old pigalle.


----------



## Heidy92

Yesterday I bought The 
So Kate metallic python in Zurich

Havent seen this before. Are they new?


----------



## LavenderIce

chanelqueenalek said:


> So what would you suggest in exotics? I am same size as you 36 in old pigalle.



You'd have to try it on to be sure.  In the SK, I would stick with 36.5 in exotics.  Since I last said I would consider sizing down in exotics, my feet have changed.  I would no longer size down.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy


----------



## ashlie

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3141780
> View attachment 3141786
> View attachment 3141787
> View attachment 3141789
> 
> 
> Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy




These are absolutely beautiful!!! I've been eyeing these. So jealous. Can I ask you if you went up at all sizing wise from the classic so Kate pump to the bootie? Thank you [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## stilly

Heidy92 said:


> Yesterday I bought The
> So Kate metallic python in Zurich
> 
> Havent seen this before. Are they new?


 
Yes these just came out in the last month or so.
I just wore my pair for the first time last week.
I love the blue & silver combo!


----------



## stilly

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3141780
> View attachment 3141786
> View attachment 3141787
> View attachment 3141789
> 
> 
> Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy




Those are gorgeous* chanelqueenalek*!
They look amazing on you!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

ashlie said:


> These are absolutely beautiful!!! I've been eyeing these. So jealous. Can I ask you if you went up at all sizing wise from the classic so Kate pump to the bootie? Thank you [emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you! I am a 36 in the old pigalle and I got these in a 36.5! Happy with the fit [emoji13]


----------



## chanelqueenalek

stilly said:


> Those are gorgeous* chanelqueenalek*!
> They look amazing on you!




Thanks stilly !


----------



## MMaiko

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3141780
> View attachment 3141786
> View attachment 3141787
> View attachment 3141789
> 
> 
> Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy



Those are fantastic!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hhl4vr

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3141780
> View attachment 3141786
> View attachment 3141787
> View attachment 3141789
> 
> 
> Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy


 
Those are gorgoeus and look fabulous on you -thanks for sharing


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, it's been about a year since I bought my nude So kates.  I'm just wondering if sizing is still about half a size large?  I'm a true 38. My old Pigalle size is 37 and my nude patent So Kates are 37.5.  Would I be 37.5 in this seasons black patent So Kates? TIA


----------



## ashlie

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, it's been about a year since I bought my nude So kates.  I'm just wondering if sizing is still about half a size large?  I'm a true 38. My old Pigalle size is 37 and my nude patent So Kates are 37.5.  Would I be 37.5 in this seasons black patent So Kates? TIA




I just bought a pair in August and they were the same sizing as my nude patents I bought last December. Hth[emoji171][emoji16]


----------



## honeybunch

ashlie said:


> I just bought a pair in August and they were the same sizing as my nude patents I bought last December. Hth[emoji171][emoji16]



Thanks.


----------



## 6ftunder

Hello dear So Kate lovers,

I have finally decided to purchase my first pair of Louboutins and that it should be a pair of the beautiful So Kates. 

I would like to get them in black suede, even though I know many wouldn't recommend the suedes as a first pair. Anyway, the only ones available at a store nearby were the black pythons and the black suede So Kates in size 39. I tried 40 last week and there was heel slippage when I was wearing nylon socks, but no slippage when wearing them barefoot. Tried 39 on today, as the 40 are gone already, and 39 is very tight but not painful. I am wondering if I should simply get them in size 39.5, as I don't know how the leather will behave.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## ashlie

6ftunder said:


> Hello dear So Kate lovers,
> 
> I have finally decided to purchase my first pair of Louboutins and that it should be a pair of the beautiful So Kates.
> 
> I would like to get them in black suede, even though I know many wouldn't recommend the suedes as a first pair. Anyway, the only ones available at a store nearby were the black pythons and the silver glittery ones (Grenadine), so I will be ordering my suede So Kates.
> 
> The silver ones were too large in 40 and too small in 39 so 39.5 would probably fit perfect. The pythons were too small in 39.5 and even 40 was quite tight.
> 
> Which size suede should I get?
> 
> Thank you for all your help!




Congrats!! The So Kate's are beautiful. Someone above also asked about the suedes. My advice is to go AS SMALL AS POSSIBLE. You don't want to end up with a pair of $750 shoes that you can no longer wear do to the fact that then are too big. You can get heel tabs to keep your foot from slipping but they are very annoying. The suede and kid leather are going to be the two that stretch the most. Good luck!


----------



## 6ftunder

ashlie said:


> Congrats!! The So Kate's are beautiful. Someone above also asked about the suedes. My advice is to go AS SMALL AS POSSIBLE. You don't want to end up with a pair of $750 shoes that you can no longer wear do to the fact that then are too big. You can get heel tabs to keep your foot from slipping but they are very annoying. The suede and kid leather are going to be the two that stretch the most. Good luck!



Does that mean that I should go for the size 39 even if it was quite tight and the sides of my feet were ALMOST spilling?


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Well it is possible  the suede will stretch. I have 2prs of the patent leather and I had to have a 9.5. I normally  wear a 8.5 in shoes with a 9 being the largest. With a heel of that height it might be a tad bit uncomfortable until they shape to your feet. As far as getting smallest. ....eh.... the sa at neiman sd they are very similar to jimmy  choos and I have a 9 in those. After the stretch.... they do slip....  
Heel tabs are my best friend!


----------



## highheeladdict

I have the black suede and the forest suede and they do stretch a lot, much more than the patent ones.


----------



## 6ftunder

highheeladdict said:


> I have the black suede and the forest suede and they do stretch a lot, much more than the patent ones.




do you feel like they are very difficult to take care of/too sensitive?


----------



## highheeladdict

6ftunder said:


> do you feel like they are very difficult to take care of/too sensitive?



No, I don`t. But I don´t wear them as often as my patent / kid ones and I only wear them in spring / summer and only to places where no one can spill something on them or step on my foot, so I don`t wear them to clubs etc. But they`re so comfy because the suede is so soft, I love them a lot.


----------



## ashlie

6ftunder said:


> do you feel like they are very difficult to take care of/too sensitive?




I wore them to an outdoor wedding last weekend and they go covered in mud. I mean covered. The place must water there grass everyday. I put a suede protector on them which I do with all of me shoes. I let the mud dry and used a toothbrush to get it off. They back to new!


----------



## 6ftunder

ashlie said:


> I wore them to an outdoor wedding last weekend and they go covered in mud. I mean covered. The place must water there grass everyday. I put a suede protector on them which I do with all of me shoes. I let the mud dry and used a toothbrush to get it off. They back to new!




which suede protector, do tell!  I still cannot decide between the kid leather, the patent leather and the suede leather


----------



## ashlie

6ftunder said:


> which suede protector, do tell!  I still cannot decide between the kid leather, the patent leather and the suede leather




I use the Wilson leather and suede protector


----------



## 6ftunder

after much debating, I went for the nude patent So Kates, the complete opposite from what I originally thought of buying (black suede). I own too many black heels and no one does nude like Mr. Louboutin. it is also my very first Net-A-Porter order, cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

Congrats!! You will enjoy them  I have nude patent  as well. Haven't worn them yet... but have been dying to post pics lol


----------



## highheeladdict

6ftunder said:


> after much debating, I went for the nude patent So Kates, the complete opposite from what I originally thought of buying (black suede). I own too many black heels and no one does nude like Mr. Louboutin. it is also my very first Net-A-Porter order, cannot wait for it to arrive!



That`s a good choice  I have the nude patent too and I wear them a lot, because they are so versatile.


----------



## 6ftunder

Thank you, I am celebrating my first official job and my first real paycheck, no better way to celebrate than with a first pair of beautiful Louboutins!


----------



## highheeladdict

6ftunder said:


> Thank you, I am celebrating my first official job and my first real paycheck, no better way to celebrate than with a first pair of beautiful Louboutins!



That`s right  Congratulation on your new job  I did the same thing when I got my first "real" job, I bought a pair of Louboutins, the Pigalle Plato 120 nude patent.


----------



## 6ftunder

Ladies, I need your help! 

My So Kates in nude patent leather have arrived and I only got a second to try them on because I had to run out. I am a little worried that they might be a tiny bit too small. While it is easy for me to put them on, I'm not sure if all the amount of toe cleavage I'm having means that I need to size up? I feel the slightest pain around my small toe. But I'm wondering how much they will stretch in the end? When I tried on the Suede in 40 while wearing nylons, there was definite heel slippage. Do I keep the 39.5 or size up? Should I post a photo while wearing?


----------



## ashlie

6ftunder said:


> Ladies, I need your help!
> 
> My So Kates in nude patent leather have arrived and I only got a second to try them on because I had to run out. I am a little worried that they might be a tiny bit too small. While it is easy for me to put them on, I'm not sure if all the amount of toe cleavage I'm having means that I need to size up? I feel the slightest pain around my small toe. But I'm wondering how much they will stretch in the end? When I tried on the Suede in 40 while wearing nylons, there was definite heel slippage. Do I keep the 39.5 or size up? Should I post a photo while wearing?




The nude patents do stretch. All of my so Kate's have stretched a significant amount. If they aren't strangling your feet and your feet are still laying "flat" in the shoe I wouldn't worry. Hth [emoji16][emoji171]


----------



## 6ftunder

I wore them around my room yesterday and realized that the arch causes the toe murder  but the longer I had them on, the more comfortable they felt (how strange) and when I was wearing them with stockings I got heel slippage because of the height if the heel so I'll definitely be sticking to the 39.5.


----------



## All Smiles

So i have a love hate relationship with so kate! They are a gorgeous shoe, but with my recent decision to go back to school, i dont get much of a chance to wear them (3 of 6).


----------



## hhl4vr

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3196001
> 
> So i have a love hate relationship with so kate! They are a gorgeous shoe, but with my recent decision to go back to school, i dont get much of a chance to wear them (3 of 6).


 


What a gorgeous collection - nice colors


----------



## BirkinLover77

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3196001
> 
> So i have a love hate relationship with so kate! They are a gorgeous shoe, but with my recent decision to go back to school, i dont get much of a chance to wear them (3 of 6).


Beautiful collection


----------



## stilly

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3196001
> 
> So i have a love hate relationship with so kate! They are a gorgeous shoe, but with my recent decision to go back to school, i dont get much of a chance to wear them (3 of 6).


 
Love the pic *All Smiles*!!!


----------



## stilly

An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

stilly said:


> An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...



All I can say is "wooooooow" lol


----------



## EmmaD

honeybunch said:


> I wore my nude patent SKs for the first time last night and they are way more comfy and easy to walk in than my old P120s.  My Pigalles used to hurt the side of my big toes really badly I used to have to wear pads on my big toes to stop the pain! Also the SKs feel so much more secure on my feet and heels. I already sold my old style nude P120s to fund nude SKs, so think I will now also get rid of my old black patent P120 and replace with SK. I just ordered the half size down from the patent in the suede, so I'm anxiously waiting for them to arrive and praying they fit and aren't too tight.



Hi Honeybunch,

I was wondering how the sizing for the So Kate turned out for you in regards patent vs suede.

I want to purchase So Kate in nude patent and black suede. I'm an exact/true EU36, but I do not own any designer shoes yet to compare. 
I'm pretty confident a size 36 is right in the patent, but I'm in doubt to go for size 35.5 or 36 in suede. Half a size is only a few mm difference and I have narrow to normaal feet, so I guess I could get away with both, but I also fear for too much stretching. I also have a thin heel and haven't find any pump yet without heel slippage. But since I am an exact 36 and cheap retail shoes probable aren't cut very precise (and face it, for shoes it really comes down to mm work to find the right size, esp. in the smaller sizes) I might sometimes better choose for a 35.5, but they never make it lower than 36 for non-designer shoes. Besides the So Kate being a dream shoe, the main reason for buying a designer brand is the more flexible and range of options in sizing. 

You have the shoes for a while now and how did you experience the difference in stretching, patent vs suede?


----------



## EmmaD

...


----------



## honeybunch

EmmaD said:


> Hi Honeybunch,
> 
> I was wondering how the sizing for the So Kate turned out for you in regards patent vs suede.
> 
> I want to purchase So Kate in nude patent and black suede. I'm an exact/true EU36, but I do not own any designer shoes yet to compare.
> I'm pretty confident a size 36 is right in the patent, but I'm in doubt to go for size 35.5 or 36 in suede. Half a size is only a few mm difference and I have narrow to normaal feet, so I guess I could get away with both, but I also fear for too much stretching. I also have a thin heel and haven't find any pump yet without heel slippage. But since I am an exact 36 and cheap retail shoes probable aren't cut very precise (and face it, for shoes it really comes down to mm work to find the right size, esp. in the smaller sizes) I might sometimes better choose for a 35.5, but they never make it lower than 36 for non-designer shoes. Besides the So Kate being a dream shoe, the main reason for buying a designer brand is the more flexible and range of options in sizing.
> 
> You have the shoes for a while now and how did you experience the difference in stretching, patent vs suede?



Hi! I returned the suede because I couldn't get the fit right. The suede was a lot more comfortable than the patent but I felt it would stretch out too much in my patent size. The half size down from my patent size was just too small.


----------



## EmmaD

Thank you very much for your answer!

What a hassle to find the right size! :cry: 
I'm reluctant to buy half a size smaller, since it might be too small in lenght, but then there is the possible issue of heel slipping when stretching... ullhair: Although, does it really stretch a lot in length or only width, because I have thin heels (and no wide feet overall), so it might not stretch that much after all?

*To everyone with suede LB/SK*: have you all gone down in size or have some of you stayed with the same size, no matter the material? And did the suede end up being too big?


----------



## ashlie

EmmaD said:


> Thank you very much for your answer!
> 
> What a hassle to find the right size! :cry:
> I'm reluctant to buy half a size smaller, since it might be too small in lenght, but then there is the possible issue of heel slipping when stretching... ullhair: Although, does it really stretch a lot in length or only width, because I have thin heels (and no wide feet overall), so it might not stretch that much after all?
> 
> *To everyone with suede LB/SK*: have you all gone down in size or have some of you stayed with the same size, no matter the material? And did the suede end up being too big?




I sized down from my "normal" and wish that I went even smaller.


----------



## EmmaD

Thank you ashlie!

Going down in sizes, doesn't it give any issues with the shoe being too short in length?


----------



## ashlie

EmmaD said:


> Thank you ashlie!
> 
> 
> 
> Going down in sizes, doesn't it give any issues with the shoe being too short in length?




No problem!! My arch is extremely high. I think this effects how small I can go. However, ever since I started buying my So Kate's I've just been going smaller and smaller. That's why I advocate going as small as you can. I have to admit though, I've seen women that can't because of there toe box width. But once they stretch there too big


----------



## Christina2

ashlie said:


> No problem!! My arch is extremely high. I think this effects how small I can go. However, ever since I started buying my So Kate's I've just been going smaller and smaller. That's why I advocate going as small as you can. I have to admit though, I've seen women that can't because of there toe box width. But once they stretch there too big


How much smaller have you gone ? I bought my last pair of so kates one size smaller and now they are almost showing a heel gap. My toes are still feeling tight but Im afraid if I wear them too much more they are going to start slipping off my heels. How do your toes feel when you go smaller ? I was thinking I should go one and a half size down this time but Im still not sure that is enough. What do you think ?


----------



## ashlie

Christina2 said:


> How much smaller have you gone ? I bought my last pair of so kates one size smaller and now they are almost showing a heel gap. My toes are still feeling tight but Im afraid if I wear them too much more they are going to start slipping off my heels. How do your toes feel when you go smaller ? I was thinking I should go one and a half size down this time but Im still not sure that is enough. What do you think ?




I've gonna down a whole size but am continuing to try to go smaller. The heel gap is what kills you. It's so depressing


----------



## Graw

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 3196001
> 
> So i have a love hate relationship with so kate! They are a gorgeous shoe, but with my recent decision to go back to school, i dont get much of a chance to wear them (3 of 6).



I love this picture!  It should be on a wall!  Great collection.



stilly said:


> An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...



This is more than a family, this is a tribe, neighborhood or community!  Your shoes need a zipcode! Wear them in good health


----------



## Bonniect22

Do they run small? I'm thinking of buy a pair on line because I don't have time to sit in the stores and if so can you tell me your size so I can get a sense of which one I would wear?


----------



## ashlie

Bonniect22 said:


> Do they run small? I'm thinking of buy a pair on line because I don't have time to sit in the stores and if so can you tell me your size so I can get a sense of which one I would wear?




For me they run TTS in eropean sizing. Compared to American sizing I had to go up a half a size. If your foot "fat" or "wide," quoted because they just run narrow haha, than you may have to go up a whole size or even a size and a half. I love my so Kate's but I've heard mixed reviews. Hth [emoji171]


----------



## gatorpooh

Bonniect22 said:


> Do they run small? I'm thinking of buy a pair on line because I don't have time to sit in the stores and if so can you tell me your size so I can get a sense of which one I would wear?



The So Kate run TTS for me. I am usually a US 8 and I wear a 38 in the So Kate. They are really snug at first, but they stretch. If you can't try them on first, you should buy them from a store with a good return policy.


----------



## tammy0x

They're both gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## EmmaD

I've ordered size 35.5 today for the So Kate in suede.  It'll arrive by the end of next week. I'm so anxious about it! 

I hope I can easily judge if the size is right or I should go down a full size down. Let's hope it is super super tight, but still can accommodate some blood circulation :okay:, then I know for sure I can't go down in size anymore, but I won't need to go up either.


----------



## EmmaD

Ok ladies, I need your advice once more!
I apologize for the VERY long post!

I received a text this morning that my order would be arriving earlier than expected, today already! Fantastic! 
So it arrived an hour ago. What a feast it was to open. It came in a beautiful gift box, the Louboutin shoe box also with a gift ribbon and the shoes were packed individually in dust bags. I did not expect the dust bags to be so soft. But they do leave a little red dust inside the shoe (probable on as well, but since they are black I cant really notice). 
When I saw the spare heel tips I was almost shocked how tiny they are and was worries the heel would be too thin. Luckily that is not the case. Yes, it is quite thin, but remarkable stable as well. I do doubt that a cobbler in my area has heel tips that small.

So, now unpacking the shoes itself. Now I was a little shocked by how tiny they looked.  Very slim and short. At first sight, they looked 2 sizes too small.
But I was pleasantly surprised by the toe box that looks rather short. Ive been undecided for a while between the Pigalle and the So Kate, because in pictures the toe box of the So Kate sometimes looks very long and with my small feet, I wasnt always convinced it would look good. But with the newer Pigalle cut and the fact it could not purchase a back suede Pigalle with a 120mm heel in my country, made me decide to go for So Kate. I am so happy now I did, this is the perfect shoe for my feet. I would find the shorter toe box from the Pigalle look too short.

I also need to mention of course: what an absolutely beautiful, elegant shoe! It is all I hoped for and I am a sucker for suede, they are a true dream! 

I tried on my right foot at first, which is (like with most people) slightly (2mm) bigger than the left. I could not get my foot in 
So on to the left. I didnt just comfortably slip on as well, but I could see that length wise it was a fit, so I tried a little harder (though part is getting the toes in!) and I could get it on well. Luckily I have short toes (always hate them in sandals, but now they are most convenient), so it is an exact fit. :okay: Apparently I also have more narrow than regular/normal feet, because after some minor adjusting to get everything it, my foot fits perfectly as well in the width. Nothing hanging over. My toes are crammed a little, but for that kind of shoe with that heel height, I actually find my left foot sitting in quite comfortably and I dont find the toe box unmanageably tight. I have strappy heels that are much worse at the strap that goes over the toes. I do think I will always have to struggle and work it a little to get them on, I can not just slip them on, but that is just fine.
I placed a sheet on the floor to protect the soles, so I could not walk a great distance, but I did a little and also bended my foot in all possible angles. No heel slippage what so ever. Yes!
So left foot = perfect size. 
Now the right foot Second try. I really had to struggle very hard to get my foot into this one. I managed in the end, but I really had to stand on my feet to get my heel to go all the way down, with a some force. Now the toes This is TIGHT, they actually hurt quite a bit, mostly the two little toes. The overall width is ok also on the right. Slightly more minor adjustment needed to get everything in (like the joint of my big toe).
I can stand in them, but at this pain, not walking yet. I will definitely need to break in this side! I think the issue here is that because my foot is a little bigger, that length wise they are actually too small. 

I do own a pair of faux suede pumps (from Asos) that resemble the So Kate a lot. I bought those as preparation to see if I could wear the style and mange the heel height. Unfortunately I could not wear them more than twice, due to heel slippage, because the shoes are too wide cut. But they were good practice for the heel height and now for comparing with So Kate in terms of comfort. My Asos heels are ok to wear, but due the the height of the heel, they are still quite uncomfortable at the toes and ball of the foot when wearing them more than 30 min.
I find the So Kate (left foot, at least) at the same comfort level, but then with a much better, I must say perfect, fit. Actually walking in them, however, will take some practice, although I am used to walking in heels the same height. After just wearing them for 5 min, I'm already experiencing some muscle pain in my legs due to the tension it takes for the leg en foot to wear these. 

*Taking into consideration I seem to have more narrow feet than I thought I had and I do not need them to stretch very much. What do you ladies think of the size?* For my right foot I think it will stretch out just fine. But what about left? Would it not stretch too much, since my feet are narrow or will they still, because it is inhered to the suede material?
Honestly, I can definitely not go down another 0.5 in size, I can only just barely get my feet in these. Sizing up, will also not be necessary. Yes, it would be more comfortable for my right foot, but I do not think it would benefit my left foot and a shoe can stretch a little, but you cant shrink too big, even if it is only a tiny bit.
So I have two options: either this size is ok and will not stretch to an amount that I will experience heel slippage and I can keep them, or I just have bad luck and the size of my feet is not convenient for wearing So Kate in materials that stretch a lot and I cannot find a right size, so I cant keep them and cannot order another size.


*Second question:*
If I am able to keep the suede ones, I will tries them out extensively first (after a while I will also send them to MM7 in Paris for the Louboutin rubber half sole), but I would also love the have So Kate *in nude patent. What size* should I take them? Ive read here that they stretch, but only slightly and it takes a lot of time. Again, since my feet are narrow and the patent is quite rigid, maybe with my feet they wont stretch at all. Could I safely go for a size 36 then (without stretching I cannot wear them in a size 35.5 because of my right foot) and not worry too much about heel slippage on my left foot?

Thank you so much in advance! :worthy:


----------



## ashlie

EmmaD said:


> Ok ladies, I need your advice once more!
> 
> I apologize for the VERY long post!
> 
> 
> 
> I received a text this morning that my order would be arriving earlier than expected, today already! Fantastic!
> 
> So it arrived an hour ago. What a feast it was to open. It came in a beautiful gift box, the Louboutin shoe box also with a gift ribbon and the shoes were packed individually in dust bags. I did not expect the dust bags to be so soft. But they do leave a little red dust inside the shoe (probable on as well, but since they are black I cant really notice).
> 
> When I saw the spare heel tips I was almost shocked how tiny they are and was worries the heel would be too thin. Luckily that is not the case. Yes, it is quite thin, but remarkable stable as well. I do doubt that a cobbler in my area has heel tips that small.
> 
> 
> 
> So, now unpacking the shoes itself. Now I was a little shocked by how tiny they looked.  Very slim and short. At first sight, they looked 2 sizes too small.
> 
> But I was pleasantly surprised by the toe box that looks rather short. Ive been undecided for a while between the Pigalle and the So Kate, because in pictures the toe box of the So Kate sometimes looks very long and with my small feet, I wasnt always convinced it would look good. But with the newer Pigalle cut and the fact it could not purchase a back suede Pigalle with a 120mm heel in my country, made me decide to go for So Kate. I am so happy now I did, this is the perfect shoe for my feet. I would find the shorter toe box from the Pigalle look too short.
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to mention of course: what an absolutely beautiful, elegant shoe! It is all I hoped for and I am a sucker for suede, they are a true dream!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on my right foot at first, which is (like with most people) slightly (2mm) bigger than the left. I could not get my foot in
> 
> So on to the left. I didnt just comfortably slip on as well, but I could see that length wise it was a fit, so I tried a little harder (though part is getting the toes in!) and I could get it on well. Luckily I have short toes (always hate them in sandals, but now they are most convenient), so it is an exact fit. :okay: Apparently I also have more narrow than regular/normal feet, because after some minor adjusting to get everything it, my foot fits perfectly as well in the width. Nothing hanging over. My toes are crammed a little, but for that kind of shoe with that heel height, I actually find my left foot sitting in quite comfortably and I dont find the toe box unmanageably tight. I have strappy heels that are much worse at the strap that goes over the toes. I do think I will always have to struggle and work it a little to get them on, I can not just slip them on, but that is just fine.
> 
> I placed a sheet on the floor to protect the soles, so I could not walk a great distance, but I did a little and also bended my foot in all possible angles. No heel slippage what so ever. Yes!
> 
> So left foot = perfect size.
> 
> Now the right foot Second try. I really had to struggle very hard to get my foot into this one. I managed in the end, but I really had to stand on my feet to get my heel to go all the way down, with a some force. Now the toes This is TIGHT, they actually hurt quite a bit, mostly the two little toes. The overall width is ok also on the right. Slightly more minor adjustment needed to get everything in (like the joint of my big toe).
> 
> I can stand in them, but at this pain, not walking yet. I will definitely need to break in this side! I think the issue here is that because my foot is a little bigger, that length wise they are actually too small.
> 
> 
> 
> I do own a pair of faux suede pumps (from Asos) that resemble the So Kate a lot. I bought those as preparation to see if I could wear the style and mange the heel height. Unfortunately I could not wear them more than twice, due to heel slippage, because the shoes are too wide cut. But they were good practice for the heel height and now for comparing with So Kate in terms of comfort. My Asos heels are ok to wear, but due the the height of the heel, they are still quite uncomfortable at the toes and ball of the foot when wearing them more than 30 min.
> 
> I find the So Kate (left foot, at least) at the same comfort level, but then with a much better, I must say perfect, fit. Actually walking in them, however, will take some practice, although I am used to walking in heels the same height. After just wearing them for 5 min, I'm already experiencing some muscle pain in my legs due to the tension it takes for the leg en foot to wear these.
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking into consideration I seem to have more narrow feet than I thought I had and I do not need them to stretch very much. What do you ladies think of the size?* For my right foot I think it will stretch out just fine. But what about left? Would it not stretch too much, since my feet are narrow or will they still, because it is inhered to the suede material?
> 
> Honestly, I can definitely not go down another 0.5 in size, I can only just barely get my feet in these. Sizing up, will also not be necessary. Yes, it would be more comfortable for my right foot, but I do not think it would benefit my left foot and a shoe can stretch a little, but you cant shrink too big, even if it is only a tiny bit.
> 
> So I have two options: either this size is ok and will not stretch to an amount that I will experience heel slippage and I can keep them, or I just have bad luck and the size of my feet is not convenient for wearing So Kate in materials that stretch a lot and I cannot find a right size, so I cant keep them and cannot order another size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second question:*
> 
> If I am able to keep the suede ones, I will tries them out extensively first (after a while I will also send them to MM7 in Paris for the Louboutin rubber half sole), but I would also love the have So Kate *in nude patent. What size* should I take them? Ive read here that they stretch, but only slightly and it takes a lot of time. Again, since my feet are narrow and the patent is quite rigid, maybe with my feet they wont stretch at all. Could I safely go for a size 36 then (without stretching I cannot wear them in a size 35.5 because of my right foot) and not worry too much about heel slippage on my left foot?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! :worthy:




I'm so happy that you love your so Kate's. This is by far my favorite shoes. So elegant. So sexy. So intelligent. Plus, it comes in so many different colors and fabrics. (Patent, suede, kid, etc) the suede is going to stretch more than the patents. My patent pair is almost the same size as when I bought them, over a year ago. My suede pairs however, have stretched quite a bit. 
I as well have short little toes and on my right foot, my two toes would get stuck and kind of get crunched. I figured out that if I tape them together, they don't do that. Haha that's what happens when you break your pinky toe but still wear your heels! Any who, taping them together I've found is a great help. I hope this may work for you also! Enjoy your beauties!!!!


----------



## EmmaD

ashlie said:


> I'm so happy that you love your so Kate's. This is by far my favorite shoes. So elegant. So sexy. So intelligent. Plus, it comes in so many different colors and fabrics. (Patent, suede, kid, etc) the suede is going to stretch more than the patents. My patent pair is almost the same size as when I bought them, over a year ago. My suede pairs however, have stretched quite a bit.
> I as well have short little toes and on my right foot, my two toes would get stuck and kind of get crunched. I figured out that if I tape them together, they don't do that. Haha that's what happens when you break your pinky toe but still wear your heels! Any who, taping them together I've found is a great help. I hope this may work for you also! Enjoy your beauties!!!!



Thank you Ashlie! Your personal experience are a great help. General advise is mostly to go up in size, but thanks fo this forum I went down half a size and I believe I couldn't have ordered better.
Yes, I love them so much. I've been wanting them for quite some time and now I finally have them. It sounds overly dramatic, but they seem made for my feet.  And yes, it is so great that they come in so many different colors and materials and once you know you're size it's such a joy to buy and wear them.

After another tip from a member I'll also break them in while wearing thin tights, it helps to keep all toes together and slide in more easily. When wearing them bare feet, I'll definitely tape them together as well at first. I recognize the toes getting stuck... Wow! You're a real badass, broken toe and still keeping the heels on. 

I really hope I don't get heel slippage, I went down as low as I can, not much more I can do.
What size are you in patent?


----------



## EmmaD

I've decided to keep them.  
I first tried them on with thin tights and my feet slipt in easily. I was also able to walk a few steps in them (still on the sheet to protect the sole), so I know now they're definitely a fit.  Then I purposely walked a little in them around the house, knowing that it would quickly "damage" the red sole and that I cannot return them anymore. 
No heel slipping whatsoever, they are really glued to my feet. Even with serious stretching, length wise they'll stay snug. I can't even place a needle between my heels and the shoes, they are so skin tight. I am so happy about that! 
Still painful at the toe box, but I would be concerned if it didn't, now it will be ok when it stretches.

I tried to make a picture with my mobile phone, but the quality is very poor.


----------



## LKBennettlover

EmmaD said:


> I've decided to keep them.
> I first tried them on with thin tights and my feet slipt in easily. I was also able to walk a few steps in them (still on the sheet to protect the sole), so I know now they're definitely a fit.  Then I purposely walked a little in them around the house, knowing that it would quickly "damage" the red sole and that I cannot return them anymore.
> No heel slipping whatsoever, they are really glued to my feet. Even with serious stretching, length wise they'll stay snug. I can't even place a needle between my heels and the shoes, they are so skin tight. I am so happy about that!
> Still painful at the toe box, but I would be concerned if it didn't, now it will be ok when it stretches.
> 
> I tried to make a picture with my mobile phone, but the quality is very poor.


 
I think the pictures look great Emma, glad the fit is right at last


----------



## EmmaD

LKBennettlover said:


> I think the pictures look great Emma, glad the fit is right at last



Thank you! You're so kind.


----------



## highheeladdict

The So Kate Cork Blooming is available at the Online Boutique and I think, they`re quite pretty... but is the material difficult to take care of? Can you wear them in the rain or are they "sunshine only" shoes? And what about the size? Does cork stretches as much as kid or suede or is it more like patent? I´m a 39.5 in my patent and suede So Kate´s, should I size up or down?


----------



## hhl4vr

EmmaD said:


> I've decided to keep them.
> I first tried them on with thin tights and my feet slipt in easily. I was also able to walk a few steps in them (still on the sheet to protect the sole), so I know now they're definitely a fit.  Then I purposely walked a little in them around the house, knowing that it would quickly "damage" the red sole and that I cannot return them anymore.
> No heel slipping whatsoever, they are really glued to my feet. Even with serious stretching, length wise they'll stay snug. I can't even place a needle between my heels and the shoes, they are so skin tight. I am so happy about that!
> Still painful at the toe box, but I would be concerned if it didn't, now it will be ok when it stretches.
> 
> I tried to make a picture with my mobile phone, but the quality is very poor.




Looks great to me -


----------



## soleilbrun

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3141780
> View attachment 3141786
> View attachment 3141787
> View attachment 3141789
> 
> 
> Quick reveal!!! Thanks for letting me share my joy



Good god woman, have mercy on us! Those are so gorgeous.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

soleilbrun said:


> Good god woman, have mercy on us! Those are so gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## EmmaD

hhl4vr said:


> Looks great to me -



Thanks!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

highheeladdict said:


> The So Kate Cork Blooming is available at the Online Boutique and I think, they`re quite pretty... but is the material difficult to take care of? Can you wear them in the rain or are they "sunshine only" shoes? And what about the size? Does cork stretches as much as kid or suede or is it more like patent? I´m a 39.5 in my patent and suede So Kate´s, should I size up or down?




I just saw those online at neiman as well. They are lovely!! Love the colors!


----------



## stilly

EmmaD said:


> I've decided to keep them.
> I first tried them on with thin tights and my feet slipt in easily. I was also able to walk a few steps in them (still on the sheet to protect the sole), so I know now they're definitely a fit.  Then I purposely walked a little in them around the house, knowing that it would quickly "damage" the red sole and that I cannot return them anymore.
> No heel slipping whatsoever, they are really glued to my feet. Even with serious stretching, length wise they'll stay snug. I can't even place a needle between my heels and the shoes, they are so skin tight. I am so happy about that!
> Still painful at the toe box, but I would be concerned if it didn't, now it will be ok when it stretches.
> 
> I tried to make a picture with my mobile phone, but the quality is very poor.




They look gorgeous on you *Emma*!!!
Keep wearing them and they'll break in and be more comfy.


----------



## EmmaD

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *Emma*!!!
> Keep wearing them and they'll break in and be more comfy.



Thank you Stilly!
I'm so happy that I got my hands on them, because they are sold out everywhere and not coming back in any time soon.


----------



## Christchrist

I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know. 
https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po

Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy


----------



## loveloubis

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know.
> https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po
> 
> Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy


Thank you for the youtube video, that was very informative and will help those who will buy these styles in the future!


----------



## Christchrist

loveloubis said:


> Thank you for the youtube video, that was very informative and will help those who will buy these styles in the future!




Thank you. I was hoping so


----------



## ashlie

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know.
> https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po
> 
> Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy




So fabulous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

ashlie said:


> So fabulous!!!




Thank you


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...



Wow... this collection is amazing  you picked out great color


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Hi, I've read a lot about the So Kate sizing and came to the conclusion that I should buy half a size smaller than my usual size (40) 
I'm a 40 in my patent pigalles - just wondering to the ladies who own the So Kate patent, did you buy your usual size or did you go down half a size? 
Sadly I'm not near a Louboutin store to try them on so I'll be ordering them via the telephone.
Any help would be very much appreciated, thank you


----------



## Christchrist

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Hi, I've read a lot about the So Kate sizing and came to the conclusion that I should buy half a size smaller than my usual size (40)
> I'm a 40 in my patent pigalles - just wondering to the ladies who own the So Kate patent, did you buy your usual size or did you go down half a size?
> Sadly I'm not near a Louboutin store to try them on so I'll be ordering them via the telephone.
> Any help would be very much appreciated, thank you




That's a very accurate assumption on sizing. I take my post Pigalle 120 & follies in 39.5 and so Kate in 39. Good luck


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Christchrist said:


> That's a very accurate assumption on sizing. I take my post Pigalle 120 & follies in 39.5 and so Kate in 39. Good luck


Thank you so much Christchrist!


----------



## Christchrist

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Thank you so much Christchrist!




Very welcome


----------



## love_Elle

my Christmas gift to myself! My very first pair bought at Nordstrom [emoji7][emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Christchrist

love_Elle said:


> View attachment 3215853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Christmas gift to myself! My very first pair bought at Nordstrom [emoji7][emoji813]&#65039;




What a great first. Congrats


----------



## ashlie

love_Elle said:


> View attachment 3215853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Christmas gift to myself! My very first pair bought at Nordstrom [emoji7][emoji813]&#65039;




So gorgeous!!!! Enjoy those beauties [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## wongetje

stilly said:


> An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...


ow my gawd!


----------



## Christchrist

love_Elle said:


> View attachment 3215853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Christmas gift to myself! My very first pair bought at Nordstrom [emoji7][emoji813]&#65039;




Great classic


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> An updated family photo of my So Kates collection...more info on my thread...




Stilly!!! Nice


----------



## twilldy

just added a beautiful pair of so kates to my collection , after waiting for ever to find them in my size in kid leather. 

I usually wear a US 6.5 but i took a 5.5 in the so kate ! 5.5 was tight in the toe when i tried them on..I've only worn them around the house but they already are starting to stretch in the toe so they fit perfectly !


----------



## stilly

twilldy said:


> just added a beautiful pair of so kates to my collection , after waiting for ever to find them in my size in kid leather.
> 
> I usually wear a US 6.5 but i took a 5.5 in the so kate ! 5.5 was tight in the toe when i tried them on..I've only worn them around the house but they already are starting to stretch in the toe so they fit perfectly !


 
They're gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## UpTime

Hello all so Kate ladies, I dont have one yet but so adore the beauty of her. I want a pair but see some reviews that there are a lot of pain that some people even give up. How did you all deal with pain at first? Did the pain go away eventually? If you still remember your first So Kate, please share your experience. Im an experience on heels. I wear heels for years but dont have any CL yet and all mine shoes are 4" & lower. Thats why I am a little concerned on my first So Kate. Thank you so much


----------



## ashlie

UpTime said:


> Hello all so Kate ladies, I dont have one yet but so adore the beauty of her. I want a pair but see some reviews that there are a lot of pain that some people even give up. How did you all deal with pain at first? Did the pain go away eventually? If you still remember your first So Kate, please share your experience. Im an experience on heels. I wear heels for years but dont have any CL yet and all mine shoes are 4" & lower. Thats why I am a little concerned on my first So Kate. Thank you so much




For Christmas last year my father surprised me with a pair of patent nude So Kate's. I was speechless. I loved them. But, as I tried to walk in them, I was devastated. I truly thought that I would have to return the gems due to the height. I wore them around the house broke them in a little and did a lot of research to find that I ultimately had the wrong size. I refuse to sell them because they were my first, so I got some inserts and vola! Since then I've wised up and figured out my true size! 
I believe that some women can't wear a shoe such as the so late because of the height and lack of platform. The best way to find out is to pick up a pair and try them out. ON CARPET! If you end up realizing there not for you...there are so many other styles. Don't worry!


----------



## Natasha210

UpTime said:


> Hello all so Kate ladies, I dont have one yet but so adore the beauty of her. I want a pair but see some reviews that there are a lot of pain that some people even give up. How did you all deal with pain at first? Did the pain go away eventually? If you still remember your first So Kate, please share your experience. Im an experience on heels. I wear heels for years but dont have any CL yet and all mine shoes are 4" & lower. Thats why I am a little concerned on my first So Kate. Thank you so much



I got a pair in june or july. There was pain definitely just from the height of it like on the front of my foot under the ankle and my ankles and calves also get sore from prolong wearing *more than 2 hours haha im a newbie*
Oh and i looked like a loser walking in them too haha but i read the pigalle 120mm thread for walking tips and kept practicing at home but i think i look better now haha.
I only wear them when i know there isnt much walking involved. 
For myself there is still pain when worn for long but i do not wear heels daily. 
I think try them but i believe u may be ok since your used to wearing heels!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Does anyone own a pair of Hi Elisa So Kate's?

I know 100mm is my limit in a heel and I'm wondering if this style would suit me best.  I've been told/read there is a small platform in the toe, is that true?  

I'd like a pair of pumps a little different from the Ron Ron's I already have, maybe these in leather vs patent.

Thx.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello ladies and gentleman, new to the forum not sure if this is posted in right thread. I would like to buy my first pair of CL heels, So Kate 120mm patents but im not sure of the sizing and there are no shops near where I live to try could someone please help tell me the length and width of size 120mm(US 9, 9.5 and 10), (EU:40, 40.5, 41). Since I have wider feet than normal not sure if I should size up by half or full or stay true to size. Thank you


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello ladies and gentleman, new to the forum not sure if this is posted in right thread. I would like to buy my first pair of CL heels, So Kate 120mm patents but im not sure of the sizing and there are no shops near where I live to try could someone please help tell me the length and width of size 120mm(US 9, 9.5 and 10), (EU:40, 40.5, 41). Since I have wider feet than normal not sure if I should size up by half or full or stay true to size. Thank you




For wider feet, I'd recommend a half size up. If you're usually a US10 the 40.5's should fit. I'd still recommend ordering from a CL boutique or department that takes exchanges in case they don't fit. All the big US department stores (Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc.) take returns/exchanges and the CL"s boutiques will mostly only do exchanges within 10 days though the US Online store takes returns as well.


Good Luck!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> For wider feet, I'd recommend a half size up. If you're usually a US10 the 40.5's should fit. I'd still recommend ordering from a CL boutique or department that takes exchanges in case they don't fit. All the big US department stores (Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc.) take returns/exchanges and the CL"s boutiques will mostly only do exchanges within 10 days though the US Online store takes returns as well.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


 Thank you Ms Stilly, thanks for the tips I was wondering does anyone have the measurements that would help greatly.


----------



## LavenderIce

highheeladdict said:


> The So Kate Cork Blooming is available at the Online Boutique and I think, they`re quite pretty... but is the material difficult to take care of? Can you wear them in the rain or are they "sunshine only" shoes? And what about the size? Does cork stretches as much as kid or suede or is it more like patent? I´m a 39.5 in my patent and suede So Kate´s, should I size up or down?



I've seen these a few times in the boutiques.  IIRC, you don't have to size differently in cork.  Also, the colour splashes on the cork look like fabric to me.  I'd want to avoid rain for that reason.


----------



## highheeladdict

LavenderIce said:


> I've seen these a few times in the boutiques.  IIRC, you don't have to size differently in cork.  Also, the colour splashes on the cork look like fabric to me.  I'd want to avoid rain for that reason.



Thank you very much for your help


----------



## JoeDelRey

Hi everyone, I'm close to buying my first pair of So Kate's but I'm having trouble finding what size I am. In other heels I'm a size 10 with a narrow/regular foot. I'm looking to get them in black patent. What size do you guys recommend? Thank you


----------



## stilly

GaGaBoy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm close to buying my first pair of So Kate's but I'm having trouble finding what size I am. In other heels I'm a size 10 with a narrow/regular foot. I'm looking to get them in black patent. What size do you guys recommend? Thank you




I'd recommend a size 40 in the So Kates. Its roughly a slightly small size 10.
Good luck!


----------



## christinexo

stilly said:


> I'd recommend a size 40 in the So Kates. Its roughly a slightly small size 10.
> Good luck!




I agree with a size 40. I'm a true 8 and my So Kate's are all 38s. They're snug at first but they do stretch.


----------



## _Danielle_

GaGaBoy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm close to buying my first pair  of So Kate's but I'm having trouble finding what size I am. In other  heels I'm a size 10 with a narrow/regular foot. I'm looking to get them  in black patent. What size do you guys recommend? Thank you





stilly said:


> I'd recommend a size 40 in the So Kates. Its roughly a slightly small size 10.
> Good luck!





christinexo said:


> I agree with a size 40. I'm a true 8 and my  So Kate's are all 38s. They're snug at first but they do  stretch.


 
 jepp TTS -> 40


----------



## temps

GaGaBoy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm close to buying my first pair of So Kate's but I'm having trouble finding what size I am. In other heels I'm a size 10 with a narrow/regular foot. I'm looking to get them in black patent. What size do you guys recommend? Thank you






christinexo said:


> I agree with a size 40. I'm a true 8 and my So Kate's are all 38s. They're snug at first but they do stretch.




I agree. I'm true 7.5 and wear 37.5 so Kate. At first I bought 38.5 because they felt so tight but they stretched quite a lot. Now I have another pair in 37.5 and they fit so well. Due to their sky-high heels, it's really uncomfortable if there's any heel slippage.


----------



## Forex

My new So Kate that I got on sale. I wore 35.5/36 for most CL (35. 5 in So Kate), and this one is in 35 but it's tiny big for me. I never know how CL size works lol


----------



## 6ftunder

Hello ladies. 

I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me. 

I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.

The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size. 

What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?


----------



## ashlie

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?




It depends on how long your toes are. The smaller the shoes fits the more toe cleavage and vise versa, again, depending on toe length. You really can't go by this though because if your having slippage in the back you need to size down. Your shoes with stretch over time. Hth [emoji171][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 6ftunder

I'm not having slippage in these but I did have slippage in suede, half a size larger.


----------



## Zucnarf

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?




It looks perfect to me


----------



## Spaceflocke

It should look like this - absolutely fine in my opinion


----------



## stilly

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?


 
That's about normal for the toe cleavage on So Kates.
I think they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?



Your shoe looks fine..you are good


----------



## 6ftunder

Thank you!  

I found one patent pair in size 40 and definitely too large. The toe cleavage isn't as visible but I cannot walk in them at all!


----------



## louboutincherie

Hi, one fast question for you ladies, do you usually take same size for So Kate in suede and kid leather?


----------



## highheeladdict

louboutincherie said:


> Hi, one fast question for you ladies, do you usually take same size for So Kate in suede and kid leather?



I went down half a size for the kid and I should have done the same for the suede because it stretches a lot...I´m a 39.5 in my patent SK and got a 39 in the kid.


----------



## EmmaD

6ftunder said:


> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?



They look fine to me as well, nothing too tight. The wrinkling the toes get is not because the shoe is too small, but it is natural for toes to wrinkle when wearing high heels (or even just standing on your toes, try it, you'll see) and being bent that way (like when your eyes wrinkle when you laugh), it just isn't always so obvious in other styles of shoes.

The So Kate is so desired because of the large toe cleavage, that does appeal to me a lot as well in this shoe. That is a matter of taste.
You also have to keep in mind, you're looking from above right at it, it's like looking down at your belly in the shower, it always looks worse than from a normal perspective.


----------



## 6ftunder

EmmaD said:


> They look fine to me as well, nothing too tight. The wrinkling the toes get is not because the shoe is too small, but it is natural for toes to wrinkle when wearing high heels (or even just standing on your toes, try it, you'll see) and being bent that way (like when your eyes wrinkle when you laugh), it just isn't always so obvious in other styles of shoes.
> 
> The So Kate is so desired because of the large toe cleavage, that does appeal to me a lot as well in this shoe. That is a matter of taste.
> *You also have to keep in mind, you're looking from above right at it, it's like looking down at your belly in the shower, it always looks worse than from a normal perspective.  *



thank you for this! &#10084;


----------



## EmmaD

6ftunder said:


> thank you for this! &#10084;



You're welcome!


----------



## EmmaD

Yes yes, I can happily present you my second pair of So Kate, in nude patent.  
I actually don&#8217;t like patent leather due to the stiffness, but in nude they are just too beautiful to pass on.  But these will probably be my only pair in patent, the rest of my collection will be all suede and kid leather. I will also buy the nude kid #1 if they release it again in Europe.

They go perfectly with my favorite red lace dress. Loooove them! 

I&#8217;ve attached some pictures. And some clearer ones of my black suede as well. I'm very pale, so the nude looks dark on me. 
I&#8217;ve attached a detailed shot of the toe tip as well, because I think they made an improvement there that the sole is tad little longer, so the toe tip is better protected from damage when walking against things (sidewalks, etc). Took the same shot of my black suedes also, to compare. Shame they don&#8217;t have that, since they are more fragile. But in the future I&#8217;ll buy a back-up pair anyway, maybe they&#8217;ll have it too. 

I ordered at the CL website this time and was surprised it came from Milan (Italy) rather then Paris (France). Straight from the factory, I guess. 
Haha, I could not resist to have it gift wrapped. :giggles:

I went with the same size as I wear in suede (35.5), because right out of the box they fit exactly the same, super tight that is and my feet are a little swollen today (hence the squishy look).  Now the breaking in can begin. I did conveniently forget however how much they hurt at first. :cry: It will not nearly be as easy as with my suede ones, but I am up for a challenge and still looking forward to it. 
Finally my black pair gets a break from all the wearing already. 

I can&#8217;t help it, SK really stole my heart.
And so my collections grows. The next pair(s) I&#8217;ll add will be more colorful and popping. I wonder where this will end&#8230; 

p.s. the note in French says: 
_We thank you for your order. 
We hope the Christian Louboutin magic carries you away by day and at night._


----------



## Impulsively

EmmaD said:


> Yes yes, I can happily present you my second pair of So Kate, in nude patent.
> I actually dont like patent leather due to the stiffness, but in nude they are just too beautiful to pass on.  But these will probably be my only pair in patent, the rest of my collection will be all suede and kid leather. I will also buy the nude kid #1 if they release it again in Europe.
> 
> They go perfectly with my favorite red lace dress. Loooove them!
> 
> Ive attached some pictures. And some clearer ones of my black suede as well. I'm very pale, so the nude looks dark on me.
> Ive attached a detailed shot of the toe tip as well, because I think they made an improvement there that the sole is tad little longer, so the toe tip is better protected from damage when walking against things (sidewalks, etc). Took the same shot of my black suedes also, to compare. Shame they dont have that, since they are more fragile. But in the future Ill buy a back-up pair anyway, maybe theyll have it too.
> 
> I ordered at the CL website this time and was surprised it came from Milan (Italy) rather then Paris (France). Straight from the factory, I guess.
> Haha, I could not resist to have it gift wrapped. :giggles:
> 
> I went with the same size as I wear in suede (35.5), because right out of the box they fit exactly the same, super tight that is and my feet are a little swollen today (hence the squishy look).  Now the breaking in can begin. I did conveniently forget however how much they hurt at first. :cry: It will not nearly be as easy as with my suede ones, but I am up for a challenge and still looking forward to it.
> Finally my black pair gets a break from all the wearing already.
> 
> I cant help it, SK really stole my heart.
> And so my collections grows. The next pair(s) Ill add will be more colorful and popping. I wonder where this will end
> 
> p.s. the note in French says:
> _We thank you for your order.
> We hope the Christian Louboutin magic carries you away by day and at night._




They look great EmmaD! I have a pair in nude as well and love them.


----------



## Impulsively

Finally got some photos of my collection together! Black patent, nude patent, vernis moucheté patent, mimosa python (in the order bought). I'm a true US 8.5 but with really wide feet and long toes and I've found that a 38.5 fits me the best. The nudes are a 39 and they fit fairly well too but walking around I can feel the tiniest bit of slippage. The first pair I bought a 40 and though they are the most comfortable for my toes, major slippage there- I have to wear with a padded insole and heel grip. I'm still breaking all of them in but I'm finding the python the most comfortable as it is more pliable than the patent. Looking forward to adding a kid leather pair to the collection


----------



## Impulsively

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?




I think they look great! In fact, you look like you might have a lot of space in the toe box (lucky!)


----------



## EmmaD

Impulsively said:


> Finally got some photos of my collection together! Black patent, nude patent, vernis moucheté patent, mimosa python (in the order bought). I'm a true US 8.5 but with really wide feet and long toes and I've found that a 38.5 fits me the best. The nudes are a 39 and they fit fairly well too but walking around I can feel the tiniest bit of slippage. The first pair I bought a 40 and though they are the most comfortable for my toes, major slippage there- I have to wear with a padded insole and heel grip. I'm still breaking all of them in but I'm finding the python the most comfortable as it is more pliable than the patent. Looking forward to adding a kid leather pair to the collection



Fantastic collection!  
I'm so jealous for the vernis moucheté, they are fabulous. I would be torn between those and the pony leopard...
I'd like to add at least one kid leather to my collection too. I haven't tried on a kid pair before, but I think the leather will be very soft and pleasant to wear.


----------



## hellomashimaro

I got my SK's in suede as its my fave material ever, but im just not impressed with the quality of the suede  i sprayed them well with protector...but i cant help but feel that theyre just too delicate 

will prob go patent next time...in the same size i think..or is that a bad idea? (37.5, likewise for ysl tribute, and 38 in rockstuds)


----------



## Impulsively

EmmaD said:


> Fantastic collection!
> I'm so jealous for the vernis moucheté, they are fabulous. I would be torn between those and the pony leopard...
> I'd like to add at least one kid leather to my collection too. I haven't tried on a kid pair before, but I think the leather will be very soft and pleasant to wear.



Thanks! Trying not to not go too crazy adding to the collection haha. 
I do love the vernis but I find they are the least comfortable. I just got the red sole put on all of them so I had them at work and took turns wearing different pairs during the day... Am thinking maybe I should stick to 39 in the patent but 38.5 in the softer leathers. 
I haven't seen too many pony leopards around here but they are pretty too! I also agree that the kid leather would be mor comfy ... Most of my other heels are kid leather; in fact, these SKs are my first patents ever. They are getting better as I break them in though


----------



## Impulsively

hellomashimaro said:


> I got my SK's in suede as its my fave material ever, but im just not impressed with the quality of the suede  i sprayed them well with protector...but i cant help but feel that theyre just too delicate
> 
> will prob go patent next time...in the same size i think..or is that a bad idea? (37.5, likewise for ysl tribute, and 38 in rockstuds)



I don't have any suedes but I heard they stretch out at least half a size. So I think whatever size patent to get would depend on whether your 37.5 suede fits you perfectly?


----------



## highheeladdict

hellomashimaro said:


> I got my SK's in suede as its my fave material ever, but im just not impressed with the quality of the suede  i sprayed them well with protector...but i cant help but feel that theyre just too delicate
> 
> will prob go patent next time...in the same size i think..or is that a bad idea? (37.5, likewise for ysl tribute, and 38 in rockstuds)



I have the SK black suede and the forest suede and in both, I got my usual So Kate size,39.5, but suede stretches a lot with wear, so it would have been better to go down half a size for the suede ones. I learned my lesson and got the black kid SK in 39 as they also stretch more than the patent ones. 

I would go up half a size for the patent SK.


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> View attachment 3342677
> View attachment 3342678
> View attachment 3342679
> View attachment 3342680
> 
> View attachment 3342681
> 
> 
> Finally got some photos of my collection together! Black patent, nude patent, vernis moucheté patent, mimosa python (in the order bought). I'm a true US 8.5 but with really wide feet and long toes and I've found that a 38.5 fits me the best. The nudes are a 39 and they fit fairly well too but walking around I can feel the tiniest bit of slippage. The first pair I bought a 40 and though they are the most comfortable for my toes, major slippage there- I have to wear with a padded insole and heel grip. I'm still breaking all of them in but I'm finding the python the most comfortable as it is more pliable than the patent. Looking forward to adding a kid leather pair to the collection






Love your collection!


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Love your collection!



Thanks Stilly! Have to say that your amazing collection is partially what got me to bite the bullet and buy the first pair last year. I am sad that I missed out on the pre-2013 Pigalle, but that did bring me to the SKs which I love. Not sure if the piggies would fit my wide foot anyway haha..


----------



## Kayapo97

Impulsively said:


> View attachment 3342677
> View attachment 3342678
> View attachment 3342679
> View attachment 3342680
> 
> View attachment 3342681
> 
> 
> Finally got some photos of my collection together! Black patent, nude patent, vernis moucheté patent, mimosa python (in the order bought). I'm a true US 8.5 but with really wide feet and long toes and I've found that a 38.5 fits me the best. The nudes are a 39 and they fit fairly well too but walking around I can feel the tiniest bit of slippage. The first pair I bought a 40 and though they are the most comfortable for my toes, major slippage there- I have to wear with a padded insole and heel grip. I'm still breaking all of them in but I'm finding the python the most comfortable as it is more pliable than the patent. Looking forward to adding a kid leather pair to the collection




beautiful and nice photography as well


----------



## Impulsively

Kayapo97 said:


> beautiful and nice photography as well



Thanks Kayopo97; I didn't think I did a very good job with the photography so I appreciate the comment!


----------



## 6ftunder

Impulsively said:


> I think they look great! In fact, you look like you might have a lot of space in the toe box (lucky!)





Nope! My toe is just THAT big. it looks great in open toed shoes, but I'm still a little worried about the So Kates.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> Just popping in to say that I'm so glad you got your nude So Kates! Now it's my turn to wait for my size in PF to come back in stock



Good luck with the (long) wait! The nude is beautiful.

And I suggest to use a little (foot) lotion at the toes to try them on. The size of my patent SK is perfect, but without lotion no way I could get them on, the patent is really rigid. They are still breaking in (after 10 hours of wear in total, I noticed some progress, my suede ones were fully broken in already at that time... Be warned... but don't dispair ), so I actually still need to lotion my toes...

Did you black kid PF break in already? It's addictive isn't it? 
PF is on my list too!
How is the kid leather? Is is soft/supple? I want a kid pair too, black and/or nude for sure.


----------



## mIella

Hi everyone, I've been reading the forums for a while but haven't said hi, so hi!

I've been in love with the skinny stiletto of the So Kate ever since I first saw it, and eventually became a proud owner of this beautiful shoe. My first is the black patent and while it is very stiff and I wish it were softer, they're actually not too uncomfortable to walk in which I am grateful of.

Still, quite often taking them off is as enjoyable as putting them on at the end of a day!


----------



## stilly

Congrats *mlella* on the So Kates! Love the pic! The good news is they get easier once you wear them more...


----------



## Impulsively

6ftunder said:


> Nope! My toe is just THAT big. it looks great in open toed shoes, but I'm still a little worried about the So Kates.


I still think they look good. You just gotta do it and rock them


----------



## Impulsively

mIella said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading the forums for a while but haven't said hi, so hi!
> 
> I've been in love with the skinny stiletto of the So Kate ever since I first saw it, and eventually became a proud owner of this beautiful shoe. My first is the black patent and while it is very stiff and I wish it were softer, they're actually not too uncomfortable to walk in which I am grateful of.
> 
> Still, quite often taking them off is as enjoyable as putting them on at the end of a day!
> 
> View attachment 3353906


Yay congrats mlella! The black patent So Kate was my first ever foray into the red soled world and I also love them despite the stiffness. They do make me happy though 
Love your profile pic too!


----------



## Christina2

6ftunder said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I purchased my So Kates a few months back. Since it was super cold I didn't have the chance to really wear them outside yet, but I have worn them around the apartment a little. What I am now concerned/having second thoughts about is the toe cleavage. I am wondering if I maybe went with the wrong size and if sizing up would help the cleavage. I don't really have an opinion on toe cleavage but I don't want my feet to look squished and give off the vibe that I'm wearing shoes that are too small for me.
> 
> I wouldn't say I have worn the shoes enough to let them stretch yet, so I really don't know if I should just sell them now and wait for the size up to appear in a store near by so that I can actually try it on and see. I don't think the stretching would help with the cleavage as I have very long toes and my big toe is quite large.
> 
> The problem is that I ordered 39.5 in patent because I could only try on the 39 and 40 in suede. The 39 was way too tight and with a 40 there was some heel slippage so I assumed 39.5 would be the right size.
> 
> What do you think? Is this amount of toe cleavage normal or do my feet look like they are suffering?


I think they look just right. How do they feel?


----------



## mIella

Impulsively said:


> Yay  congrats mlella! The black patent So  Kate was my first ever foray into  the red soled world and I also love  them despite the stiffness. They do  make me happy though
> Love your profile pic too!



Thanks, impulsively!




stilly said:


> Congrats *mlella* on the So Kates! Love the  pic! The good news is they get easier once you wear them  more...



Thanks stilly! By the way, having seen  some photos of your enormous collection do you think you're the current  world record holder for biggest collection of So Kates? 

Speaking of walking (un)comfortably, I recently walked through a part of town that had cobblestone streets and at one point had to walk down a fairly steep incline which was super awkward and embarassing as I hobbled down one tiny step at a time. With the 5" heels I felt like I was going to tumble and roll down the hill at any given moment ! Does anyone have any tricks or advice on walking down a slope in heels?


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Thanks, impulsively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stilly! By the way, having seen  some photos of your enormous collection do you think you're the current  world record holder for biggest collection of So Kates?
> 
> Speaking of walking (un)comfortably, I recently walked through a part of town that had cobblestone streets and at one point had to walk down a fairly steep incline which was super awkward and embarassing as I hobbled down one tiny step at a time. With the 5" heels I felt like I was going to tumble and roll down the hill at any given moment ! Does anyone have any tricks or advice on walking down a slope in heels?
> 
> View attachment 3358262




Love the pic *mIella*! Walking on cobblestones in So Kates takes some courage.


While my So Kate collection is fairly large, I'm not sure its up to size of the some of the celebrity collections I've seen...


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Thanks, impulsively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stilly! By the way, having seen  some photos of your enormous collection do you think you're the current  world record holder for biggest collection of So Kates?
> 
> Speaking of walking (un)comfortably, I recently walked through a part of town that had cobblestone streets and at one point had to walk down a fairly steep incline which was super awkward and embarassing as I hobbled down one tiny step at a time. With the 5" heels I felt like I was going to tumble and roll down the hill at any given moment ! Does anyone have any tricks or advice on walking down a slope in heels?
> 
> View attachment 3358262




I'm not sure there is any "secret" to walking down steep cobblestone streets in So Kates. My best advice would be to avoid it if possible..my having taken a half dozen falls in CL's over the years. 


I think you've got the idea...walk slow and be careful. 
Better safe then sorry...


----------



## grtlegs

mIella said:


> Thanks, impulsively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stilly! By the way, having seen  some photos of your enormous collection do you think you're the current  world record holder for biggest collection of So Kates?
> 
> Speaking of walking (un)comfortably, I recently walked through a part of town that had cobblestone streets and at one point had to walk down a fairly steep incline which was super awkward and embarassing as I hobbled down one tiny step at a time. With the 5" heels I felt like I was going to tumble and roll down the hill at any given moment ! Does anyone have any tricks or advice on walking down a slope in heels?
> 
> View attachment 3358262


I would walk down sideways....probably not the most elegant way to navigate sloping walks but much more elegant than falling on one's butt, snapping a heel, or perhaps something worse...


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## nikkich

Hi guys, I need a help. I will order the So Kate heels from Net-a-porter, but I'm not sure which size should I get. I'm usually between EU 38.5 and 39. I have a "normal" feet. Should I go with 38 or 38.5? Thank you so much


----------



## ashlie

nikkich said:


> Hi guys, I need a help. I will order the So Kate heels from Net-a-porter, but I'm not sure which size should I get. I'm usually between EU 38.5 and 39. I have a "normal" feet. Should I go with 38 or 38.5? Thank you so much




So Kate's run TTS for me in suede 39. However, I go up a half size to 39.5 in patent. I would advise trying them on if at all possible. I've made the mistake of getting a few pair too big [emoji85]


----------



## racquel

mIella said:


> Thanks, impulsively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stilly! By the way, having seen  some photos of your enormous collection do you think you're the current  world record holder for biggest collection of So Kates?
> 
> Speaking of walking (un)comfortably, I recently walked through a part of town that had cobblestone streets and at one point had to walk down a fairly steep incline which was super awkward and embarassing as I hobbled down one tiny step at a time. With the 5" heels I felt like I was going to tumble and roll down the hill at any given moment ! Does anyone have any tricks or advice on walking down a slope in heels?
> 
> View attachment 3358262



Walking down stairs, down slopes (even up slopes) is tricky.  I would need a handrail to be secure. Be prepared to catch yourself.  My heel tips never meet concrete, only inside surfaces (less wear)


----------



## EmmaD

iluvbags123 said:


> Woohoo! They actually came in today, four months early! Going to update the sizing thread...
> 
> I actually got the Hawaiian print in calf leather. (I thought it was kid.) The leather is crackled so not only is the print lovely but it's not just plain leather either! I've only worn the Hawaiian ones for maybe five hours? I think I just need more practice walking in heels. They broke in pretty quickly but I'm still a little wobbly. This is why I don't go higher than 100
> 
> How are your patents breaking in?



Wow, that was a nice surprise! How are they? I love calf leather! The leather and suede do break in pretty quickly and are so nice.
In Europe we don't get all the fun colors and prints. 
Yes, practice does make perfect. There was a time I found 100 mm was already the most challenging height too, but my feet got used to it and now my ideal height is around 115mm.

Well...  I caved when breaking in my patent ones and after 3 hours of wear and still not getting a comfortable enough fit, I used the blow dryer + thick socks (but an old pair cut off, so the socks were only at the toe box, not the heel). After an hour of very painful wearing them, they had molded into the shape of my feet. I then wore them an addition hour without the socks to make sure it "set" right. And after that, they finally were a perfect fit and I could wear them out. 
The material is just so rigid.  I won't be adding a lot more patent pairs to my collection, but the nude ons are to die for!


----------



## Forex

I love So Kate. So glad there're always couple So Kate on sale each season. This is one of my sale haul


----------



## Itsjustabag

Wow I love them! But I just can't walk comfortably in So Kate...I ended up selling mine. :O(


----------



## Forex

Itsjustabag said:


> Wow I love them! But I just can't walk comfortably in So Kate...I ended up selling mine. :O(


I sold 2 of mine because they weren't comfortable too, and now i missed them and looked to buy them again lol [emoji12]


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I love So Kate. So glad there're always couple So Kate on sale each season. This is one of my sale haul
> 
> View attachment 3423831



They look gorgeous on you *Forex*!


----------



## Itsjustabag

@Forex - Lol - it's always the way isn't it? I guess I should have persevered in them but I really prefer the higher heel lengths to have a platform as it is easier to walk in.


----------



## Louise15

@Forex Congrats! I have these and they are one of my favorites. The color just makes me smile.


----------



## Forex

Louise15 said:


> @Forex Congrats! I have these and they are one of my favorites. The color just makes me smile.


did you wear them often? I'm kinda in a love hate relationship with them, it's so hard to pair with lol, or maybe I'm just (a little) too old for it


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *Forex*!




Thanks Stilly. I love SK so much, I wish I could wear them every day


----------



## Forex

Itsjustabag said:


> @Forex - Lol - it's always the way isn't it? I guess I should have persevered in them but I really prefer the higher heel lengths to have a platform as it is easier to walk in.



Lol i guess i might be a little strange, but i couldnt walk well with platform compare to non-platform. I guess i have to feel my feet close to the ground lol. But I admire Bianca. I can wear Bianca all day everyday


----------



## Louise15

Forex said:


> Thanks Stilly. I love SK so much, I wish I could wear them every day



I have a Kendra Scott necklace that matches the color exactly, so I usually wear with basics (white shirt, skinny jeans or pencil skirt) and then just wear the fun accessories.


----------



## Yogathlete

Does anyone have any intel on if there's going to be So Kate booties this fall/winter?? I missed out when they first came out and I hate that they are not a signature shoe. Otherwise, I'll keep wearing the So Kate pump in the mean time


----------



## Forex

Louise15 said:


> I have a Kendra Scott necklace that matches the color exactly, so I usually wear with basics (white shirt, skinny jeans or pencil skirt) and then just wear the fun accessories.


I was thinking about buying earing or necklace to match too, but its quite hard to find. I might have to look online


----------



## LoVedniise

Bought these SK for my wedding about 2 years ago.  Was only able to wear them when I walked down the aisle. Hurt my feet since I didn't get to break them in prior to my wedding. Fast forward to now, I had my son a year ago and gaining baby weight made the shoes more snug and tighter.  The side of my feet hangs over a bit. Thinking about getting stretched from Neiman Marcus. But will it help? torn between keeping them or selling it. It's pretty special to me knowing that they were the shoes I wore while walking down the aisle. Lol I haven't worn heels in years and I do want to start wearing these on speical occasions. But I am afraid it's not worth it.  Do they look too tight? They do feel like it. But then again, they are practically brand new! The soles are still as good as new, no scratches or anything since I walked on the carpet with them on.


----------



## Yogathlete

LoVedniise said:


> Bought these SK for my wedding about 2 years ago.  Was only able to wear them when I walked down the aisle. Hurt my feet since I didn't get to break them in prior to my wedding. Fast forward to now, I had my son a year ago and gaining baby weight made the shoes more snug and tighter.  The side of my feet hangs over a bit. Thinking about getting stretched from Neiman Marcus. But will it help? torn between keeping them or selling it. It's pretty special to me knowing that they were the shoes I wore while walking down the aisle. Lol I haven't worn heels in years and I do want to start wearing these on speical occasions. But I am afraid it's not worth it.  Do they look too tight? They do feel like it. But then again, they are practically brand new! The soles are still as good as new, no scratches or anything since I walked on the carpet with them on.


I purchased a shoe stretcher from amazon... Specifically for high heels so they fit in the arch. Leave them overnight and they help! I only use them for a few shoes as I already have narrow feet, but I can notice the difference! You should try stretching them and go from there. Just my opinon


----------



## stilly

LoVedniise said:


> Bought these SK for my wedding about 2 years ago.  Was only able to wear them when I walked down the aisle. Hurt my feet since I didn't get to break them in prior to my wedding. Fast forward to now, I had my son a year ago and gaining baby weight made the shoes more snug and tighter.  The side of my feet hangs over a bit. Thinking about getting stretched from Neiman Marcus. But will it help? torn between keeping them or selling it. It's pretty special to me knowing that they were the shoes I wore while walking down the aisle. Lol I haven't worn heels in years and I do want to start wearing these on speical occasions. But I am afraid it's not worth it.  Do they look too tight? They do feel like it. But then again, they are practically brand new! The soles are still as good as new, no scratches or anything since I walked on the carpet with them on.



Those look gorgeous on you and not too tight. Just wear them around the house with socks to break them in for a while. They'll eventually stretch and conform to your foot if you stick with it.


----------



## mIella

Yogathlete said:


> I purchased a shoe stretcher from amazon... Specifically for high heels so they fit in the arch. Leave them overnight and they help! I only use them for a few shoes as I already have narrow feet, but I can notice the difference! You should try stretching them and go from there. Just my opinon



I also used a shoe stretcher made specifically for high heels on my patent So Kates. I think it may have helped a little but the difference wasn't that big, did you use a blow dryer at the same time?


----------



## racquel

mIella said:


> I also used a shoe stretcher made specifically for high heels on my patent So Kates. I think it may have helped a little but the difference wasn't that big, did you use a blow dryer at the same time?



i use vaseline (or shoe-conditioner), then blast it with hair dryer.  Wear'em.  Repeat.  I did that for Pigalle Follies 120 (bought .5 size too small), also for Hot Chick 130


----------



## racquel

LoVedniise said:


> Bought these SK for my wedding about 2 years ago.  Was only able to wear them when I walked down the aisle. Hurt my feet since I didn't get to break them in prior to my wedding. Fast forward to now, I had my son a year ago and gaining baby weight made the shoes more snug and tighter.  The side of my feet hangs over a bit. Thinking about getting stretched from Neiman Marcus. But will it help? torn between keeping them or selling it. It's pretty special to me knowing that they were the shoes I wore while walking down the aisle. Lol I haven't worn heels in years and I do want to start wearing these on speical occasions. But I am afraid it's not worth it.  Do they look too tight? They do feel like it. But then again, they are practically brand new! The soles are still as good as new, no scratches or anything since I walked on the carpet with them on.



so awesome!  I would stretch'em out via wearing or shoe stretcher.  I had those in a pink-sparkle, but sold'em.  I simply didn't warm up to the medium-toe, I'm a short-toe loyalist (Pigalle 120, Pigalle Follies 120, Love Me 120, Hot Chick 130, etc).  However, I might be keeping black and purple suede So Kate


----------



## racquel

mIella said:


> I also used a shoe stretcher made specifically for high heels on my patent So Kates. I think it may have helped a little but the difference wasn't that big, did you use a blow dryer at the same time?



patent is a real b**h for initial wearing, given its tightness.  But, they will stretch out over time.  If you buy them .5 size over your nominal size, they fit great new.  As they wear, it will slightly loose (but very manageable for me).  I had a devil of a time with my Love Me 120 (tight when new) bought at my preferred size, but they stretched out great after wearing.  They are currently a perfect fit.


----------



## mIella

racquel said:


> patent is a real b**h for initial wearing, given its tightness.  But, they will stretch out over time.  If you buy them .5 size over your nominal size, they fit great new.  As they wear, it will slightly loose (but very manageable for me).  I had a devil of a time with my Love Me 120 (tight when new) bought at my preferred size, but they stretched out great after wearing.  They are currently a perfect fit.


I think I've worn mine over 30 times by now, sometimes walking until my feet were in pain lol. When you say they will stretch out over time, how many nights out did it take?

But even with some paint it's still totally worth it. I love feeling absolutely sexy wearing my So Kates!


----------



## ashlie

racquel said:


> patent is a real b**h for initial wearing, given its tightness.  But, they will stretch out over time.  If you buy them .5 size over your nominal size, they fit great new.  As they wear, it will slightly loose (but very manageable for me).  I had a devil of a time with my Love Me 120 (tight when new) bought at my preferred size, but they stretched out great after wearing.  They are currently a perfect fit.



For me it's the complete opposite. My patent are literally the most comfortable while my kid and suede are so uncomfortable. [emoji849][emoji107]


----------



## Forex

LoVedniise said:


> Bought these SK for my wedding about 2 years ago.  Was only able to wear them when I walked down the aisle. Hurt my feet since I didn't get to break them in prior to my wedding. Fast forward to now, I had my son a year ago and gaining baby weight made the shoes more snug and tighter.  The side of my feet hangs over a bit. Thinking about getting stretched from Neiman Marcus. But will it help? torn between keeping them or selling it. It's pretty special to me knowing that they were the shoes I wore while walking down the aisle. Lol I haven't worn heels in years and I do want to start wearing these on speical occasions. But I am afraid it's not worth it.  Do they look too tight? They do feel like it. But then again, they are practically brand new! The soles are still as good as new, no scratches or anything since I walked on the carpet with them on.


They look great to me. I actually have a pair almost like yours and they fit about the same


----------



## LKBennettlover

racquel said:


> patent is a real b**h for initial wearing, given its tightness.  But, they will stretch out over time.  If you buy them .5 size over your nominal size, they fit great new.  As they wear, it will slightly loose (but very manageable for me).  I had a devil of a time with my Love Me 120 (tight when new) bought at my preferred size, but they stretched out great after wearing.  They are currently a perfect fit.



Hi Raquel, yes I agree, patent SKs were really tight and hard initially but they have stretched out a bit after some wear and now fit much better  x


----------



## mIella

I ♥ my new So Kate!  A few months back I bought a pair of So Kate in Tissu Etincelle from a website and I absolutely love the subtle and patterned sparkly look.

I haven’t seen them mentioned very much at all though so I was a little surprised and I wonder why they’re not more common. Does anyone else have this pair of So Kate and if so do you like them?


----------



## So_Louboutin

mIella said:


> I [emoji813] my new So Kate!  A few months back I bought a pair of So Kate in Tissu Etincelle from a website and I absolutely love the subtle and patterned sparkly look.
> 
> I haven’t seen them mentioned very much at all though so I was a little surprised and I wonder why they’re not more common. Does anyone else have this pair of So Kate and if so do you like them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462859



Congratulations on your new So Kates! I have this style too and love them. Unfortunately, I don't get to wear them much as they are a little tight [emoji17]


----------



## mari_merry

mIella said:


> I ♥ my new So Kate!  A few months back I bought a pair of So Kate in Tissu Etincelle from a website and I absolutely love the subtle and patterned sparkly look.
> 
> I haven’t seen them mentioned very much at all though so I was a little surprised and I wonder why they’re not more common. Does anyone else have this pair of So Kate and if so do you like them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462859


Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> I ♥ my new So Kate!  A few months back I bought a pair of So Kate in Tissu Etincelle from a website and I absolutely love the subtle and patterned sparkly look.
> 
> I haven’t seen them mentioned very much at all though so I was a little surprised and I wonder why they’re not more common. Does anyone else have this pair of So Kate and if so do you like them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462859



Those look amazing on you *mlella*! Enjoy them!


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> I ♥ my new So Kate!  A few months back I bought a pair of So Kate in Tissu Etincelle from a website and I absolutely love the subtle and patterned sparkly look.
> 
> I haven’t seen them mentioned very much at all though so I was a little surprised and I wonder why they’re not more common. Does anyone else have this pair of So Kate and if so do you like them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462859


You look amazing


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wow mIella, they look so gorgeous on you! 
Louise x


----------



## mIella

mari_merry said:


> Gorgeous!





stilly said:


> Those look amazing on you *mlella*! Enjoy them!





hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing





LKBennettlover said:


> Wow mIella, they look so gorgeous on you!
> Louise x



Thank you ladies! Hope everyone is out there enjoying their So Kates and feeling gorgeous!


----------



## stevenpa

Does anyone know if there is a nude version of the So Kate that is just normal leather and not patent?


----------



## ashlie

stevenpa said:


> Does anyone know if there is a nude version of the So Kate that is just normal leather and not patent?



Yes. It would be in kid leather and part of the nude collection. You are probably referring to blush #1 or blush #2. Hth!!


----------



## stevenpa

ashlie said:


> Yes. It would be in kid leather and part of the nude collection. You are probably referring to blush #1 or blush #2. Hth!!


Thanks for the info! Do you know where I could find them? Can't seem to find any online. Trying to get a pair for my gf.


----------



## Yogathlete

stevenpa said:


> Does anyone know if there is a nude version of the So Kate that is just normal leather and not patent?


Yes, I'm pretty sure they did the 'nude' series in the So Kate and the Pigalle Follies where they did like 5 different shades of nude in kid leather.


----------



## Yogathlete

stevenpa said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know where I could find them? Can't seem to find any online. Trying to get a pair for my gf.


I'm pretty sure they were only in boutiques/on their actual website? They have a couple of the darker shades on the CL website right now... I would call a boutique and ask. They weren't in the normal dept stores.


----------



## ashlie

stevenpa said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know where I could find them? Can't seem to find any online. Trying to get a pair for my gf.



As others have said they did do the "nude" collection. First 5 shades now they are up to 6. Your best option is to call the boutique and ask for them. I checked online and they are no longer there. Make sure you pull up images of blush no°1 and blush no°2 to see which one you prefer prior to calling them. I'm sure they will be able to find you a pair though. They are usually quite good!


----------



## stevenpa

Yogathlete said:


> I'm pretty sure they were only in boutiques/on their actual website? They have a couple of the darker shades on the CL website right now... I would call a boutique and ask. They weren't in the normal dept stores.





ashlie said:


> As others have said they did do the "nude" collection. First 5 shades now they are up to 6. Your best option is to call the boutique and ask for them. I checked online and they are no longer there. Make sure you pull up images of blush no°1 and blush no°2 to see which one you prefer prior to calling them. I'm sure they will be able to find you a pair though. They are usually quite good!



Thanks, will give the boutique a call


----------



## mIella

Seems pretty quiet here in the So Kate front. Maybe it's election worries? Market jitters?

In any case to help the economy I bought another pair myself! This time I went with the Veau Velour in Night Suede. I tried also the Pigalle Follies 100 for something more sensible, but found the toe box narrower and less comfortable which seems to be the opposite of most ladies. At some point I'll get a pair of 100mm or even 85mm CLs for something that I can wear all day.

I like the colour a lot, though in the back of my mind it's not quite as classy as the black suede. That almost sounds like I have buyer's remorse actually no I love my purchase!

Any tips on care on the suede? It looks quite delicate and I feel I should at least put some water repellent spray on them but not sure if it would affect the finish. And do you find the suede durable in general?


----------



## ashlie

mIella said:


> Seems pretty quiet here in the So Kate front. Maybe it's election worries? Market jitters?
> 
> In any case to help the economy I bought another pair myself! This time I went with the Veau Velour in Night Suede. I tried also the Pigalle Follies 100 for something more sensible, but found the toe box narrower and less comfortable which seems to be the opposite of most ladies. At some point I'll get a pair of 100mm or even 85mm CLs for something that I can wear all day.
> 
> I like the colour a lot, though in the back of my mind it's not quite as classy as the black suede. That almost sounds like I have buyer's remorse actually no I love my purchase!
> 
> Any tips on care on the suede? It looks quite delicate and I feel I should at least put some water repellent spray on them but not sure if it would affect the finish. And do you find the suede durable in general?



Very quiet indeed. Don't worry about the suede. Wore my rosette suede so Kate's to a wedding. Long story short they were brown when I left. (Covered in mud!) luckily I sprayed them with a protectant before hand and just used a brush. The dirt came right off. Don't even worry about it. It's very durable. It doesn't show any marks or scratches compared to the kid or even patent. Hth! Enjoy your new babies!!


----------



## mIella

This time I decided to try the Invisibleshield way of protecting the soles that I've read about. Hopefully it'll protect the red bottoms while maintaining the smooth look (as opposed to Vibrams)!

The process was actually easier than I first expected, just have to pad the wrinkly bits down while it is bonding and drying, then cut away the bit hanging over.


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> This time I decided to try the Invisibleshield way of protecting the soles that I've read about. Hopefully it'll protect the red bottoms while maintaining the smooth look (as opposed to Vibrams)!
> 
> The process was actually easier than I first expected, just have to pad the wrinkly bits down while it is bonding and drying, then cut away the bit hanging over.
> 
> View attachment 3511171



Wow they look beautiful, I love the blue colour  Louise


----------



## mIella

Couldn't resist taking more photos of these beauties, love 'em! No more second guessing the purchase now


----------



## LKBennettlover

Not surprised, they look stunning. I love the colour contrast. Hope the invisible shield stuff works


----------



## StilettoedLily

Beautiful mIella, they look fab!


----------



## jnfeare

How is the traction with the invisibleshield on smooth surfaces?  I would hate to increase the chances of slipping  with them applied.


----------



## gatorpooh

So Kate Python Croisade


----------



## mIella

LKBennettlover said:


> Not surprised, they look stunning. I love the colour contrast. Hope the invisible shield stuff works





StilettoedLily said:


> Beautiful mIella, they look fab!



Thanks, LKBennettlover and StilettoedLily! I went out with them last weekend and they felt amazing. Definitely more comfortable than the patent So Kate.



jnfeare said:


> How is the traction with the invisibleshield on smooth surfaces?  I would hate to increase the chances of slipping  with them applied.



I think they're only slightly more slippery than the leather sole on smooth surfaces but so far I didn't notice much difference. No accidents yet!! My pair with the vibrams soles on the other hand is noticeably grippier.


----------



## LKBennettlover

Sounds great hun, glad you are fining them comfier to walk in and the invisible shield film isn't too slippy!


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> So Kate Python Croisade
> View attachment 3519056



These are one of my favorites! Love them!


----------



## gatorpooh

stilly said:


> These are one of my favorites! Love them!


Thank you Stilly!


----------



## mIella

Hey ladies, some of you asked in conversations if I took some photos with my new shoes, and in fact I did! I went out for cocktails over the weekend and took some photos than turned out quite well. It was my first time going out in my new So Kates and I *love* them because of the colour but also because they seem more comfortable than my black patent pair.


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> Hey ladies, some of you asked in conversations if I took some photos with my new shoes, and in fact I did! I went out for cocktails over the weekend and took some photos than turned out quite well. It was my first time going out in my new So Kates and I *love* them because of the colour but also because they seem more comfortable than my black patent pair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523242
> 
> View attachment 3523239
> 
> View attachment 3523240
> View attachment 3523241



"Like" x 1 million! Ooooh they look fabulous girl! Your legs look gorgeous with those and they go perfectly with your dress (and pantyhose it looks like) just gorgeous  I agree, suede will be more comfy than patent, especially for the first few wears when the patent ones can be very tight and stiff. 
Louise x


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Hey ladies, some of you asked in conversations if I took some photos with my new shoes, and in fact I did! I went out for cocktails over the weekend and took some photos than turned out quite well. It was my first time going out in my new So Kates and I *love* them because of the colour but also because they seem more comfortable than my black patent pair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523242
> 
> View attachment 3523239
> 
> View attachment 3523240
> View attachment 3523241




Thanks so much for posting -I agree you look gorgeous.


----------



## mIella

LKBennettlover said:


> "Like" x 1 million! Ooooh they look fabulous girl! Your legs look gorgeous with those and they go perfectly with your dress (and pantyhose it looks like) just gorgeous  I agree, suede will be more comfy than patent, especially for the first few wears when the patent ones can be very tight and stiff.
> Louise x





hhl4vr said:


> Thanks so much for posting -I agree you look gorgeous.



Thank you ladies, you are all too kind!

I'll try to post some more when I get a chance, but hopefully we'll get to see some photos from you also?


----------



## Forex

mIella said:


> Hey ladies, some of you asked in conversations if I took some photos with my new shoes, and in fact I did! I went out for cocktails over the weekend and took some photos than turned out quite well. It was my first time going out in my new So Kates and I *love* them because of the colour but also because they seem more comfortable than my black patent pair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523242
> 
> View attachment 3523239
> 
> View attachment 3523240
> View attachment 3523241



You look gorgeous. Suede is harder to take care of imo, but its much more beautiful and comfortable compare to patent.


----------



## Cindy1234

Just got my new So Kate's and first pair of loubs and I've noticed that there's quite a lot of wrinkle on the sole of one shoe. Would this consider normal?


----------



## ashlie

Cindy1234 said:


> Just got my new So Kate's and first pair of loubs and I've noticed that there's quite a lot of wrinkle on the sole of one shoe. Would this consider normal?




 Mine have wrinkles as well- just closer to the top of the heel do to the curve. I'm sure if you want, they'll replace the pair for you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cindy1234 said:


> Just got my new So Kate's and first pair of loubs and I've noticed that there's quite a lot of wrinkle on the sole of one shoe. Would this consider normal?


It's normal.  It hasn't ruined the integrity of the shoe at all for me.  Completely wearable and not considered damage or poor workmanship.


----------



## Cindy1234

There's also a bump and a dent on the sole of the other shoe. I'm not at home right now will post a pic after. Just like to make sure that the flaws are consider "normal"


----------



## Cindy1234

Obsessed617 said:


> I am in love.


This color discounted?


----------



## ashlie

Cindy1234 said:


> This color discounted?



They may bring it back. I'm pretty sure they have the red to black still in stock. Check the overseas sites. You can order off of them.


----------



## Cindy1234

Here we can see there's a bump on the side of the sole would this be consider normal. Maybe I'm just being too picky, this is my very first pair of loubs.


----------



## So_Louboutin

mIella said:


> Hey ladies, some of you asked in conversations if I took some photos with my new shoes, and in fact I did! I went out for cocktails over the weekend and took some photos than turned out quite well. It was my first time going out in my new So Kates and I *love* them because of the colour but also because they seem more comfortable than my black patent pair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523242
> 
> View attachment 3523239
> 
> View attachment 3523240
> View attachment 3523241



So stunning!!! Can I ask what shade these are? The colour is amazing!


----------



## mIella

So_Louboutin said:


> So stunning!!! Can I ask what shade these are? The colour is amazing!



They're the veau velours in Night: www.google.es/search?q=so+kate+veau+velours+night+suede&hs=2pi&tbm=ische

Hope that helps!


----------



## So_Louboutin

mIella said:


> They're the veau velours in Night: www.google.es/search?q=so+kate+veau+velours+night+suede&hs=2pi&tbm=ische
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you! You wear them beautifully!


----------



## ashlie

hellonwheels said:


> They look awesome.  I see that CL's are made in Italy though it was a Paris, France designer?  Correct?



Yes. This is correct. However, I totally get why. As a designer and manufacturer of products, you search for the best materials. I have a friend who makes shoes. Obviously doesn't make them, but has a company and she designs and sells her shoes. There actually quite amazing and I am kind of reluctant to admit how many pair I own hehe but she spent so much time finding the correct leather!! She also chose Italy. As long as the product is amazing I don't really mind where they are from [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## stilly

Cindy1234 said:


> Here we can see there's a bump on the side of the sole would this be consider normal. Maybe I'm just being too picky, this is my very first pair of loubs.



Yes that's being a little picky. They are handmade so there sometimes some minor flaws. They should be fine though..


----------



## mIella

Holiday season is here and it's a great excuse to wear gorgeous heels. Let's all post some wintery scenes with our lovely So Kates!
I am still loving the blue suede on these.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Your legs are gorgeous!


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Holiday season is here and it's a great excuse to wear gorgeous heels. Let's all post some wintery scenes with our lovely So Kates!
> I am still loving the blue suede on these.
> 
> View attachment 3548340


wow, you look amazing
Great heels and I agree with Tivo-your legs are gorgeous


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

My favourite So Kate for the holiday season "Forrest" suede .. perfect christmas tree green! What does everyone think? (These pictures were taken by me)


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Holiday season is here and it's a great excuse to wear gorgeous heels. Let's all post some wintery scenes with our lovely So Kates!
> I am still loving the blue suede on these.
> 
> View attachment 3548340



Those are gorgeous on you *mlella*!!!


----------



## ashlie

ReedFashionBlog said:


> My favourite So Kate for the holiday season "Forrest" suede .. perfect christmas tree green! What does everyone think? (These pictures were taken by me)



This is my favorite pair of so Kate's. Besides Rosette. I was never able to get my hands on a pair though. So upsetting.


----------



## highheeladdict

ReedFashionBlog said:


> My favourite So Kate for the holiday season "Forrest" suede .. perfect christmas tree green! What does everyone think? (These pictures were taken by me)


Amazing color. They were my first pair of suede Louboutins and I still love them . Maybe i'll actually wear them for christmas...


----------



## mIella

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> Your legs are gorgeous!





hhl4vr said:


> wow, you look amazing
> Great heels and I agree with Tivo-your legs are gorgeous





stilly said:


> Those are gorgeous on you *mlella*!!!



Thanks ladies you are all too kind! Hope everyone else are also out and about rocking their So Kates


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wore black patent SKs to my work Christmas do last night, felt great x


----------



## highheeladdict

New year's eve shoes and handbag Combo


----------



## highheeladdict

And the newest member of my So Kate family:
So Kate patent celeste


----------



## mIella

highheeladdict said:


> New year's eve shoes and handbag Combo
> View attachment 3567722



Lovely combo. What did you wear to pair with them? Do show us!


----------



## mIella

highheeladdict said:


> And the newest member of my So Kate family:
> So Kate patent celeste
> View attachment 3567723



That's a lovely color and composition, almost like taking them on a hike! Congrats on your new beauties!!


----------



## Loubspassion

The newest member. ..


----------



## Loubspassion

Loubspassion said:


> The newest member. ..





Now attached...[emoji4]


----------



## mIella

Loubspassion said:


> View attachment 3581670
> 
> Now attached...[emoji4]


Those are lovely. What colour is that?


----------



## Loubspassion

Thank you Mlella. It's called Nuit, a dark or navy blue with some bronze throughout. Really gorgeous in person too [emoji16]


----------



## mIella

For those wondering how well the InvisibleShield works on the soles, so here's what my sole look like after a couple months having gone out a dozen times with them. Mostly indoors but also asphalt and one little area with grass and snow too actually, will post some photos later!

In any case it held up pretty well keeping the red intact, with no peeling. There are dimples and imperfections but I much prefer how it still looks like the original sole rather than the textured vibram. Still have a slight concern that if I need to peel it off whether it'll take the sole with it.


----------



## mIella

Loubspassion said:


> Thank you Mlella. It's called Nuit, a dark or navy blue with some bronze throughout. Really gorgeous in person too [emoji16]


Lucky you! Congrats on your beautiful So Kates


----------



## grtlegs

mIella said:


> For those wondering how well the InvisibleShield works on the soles, so here's what my sole look like after a couple months having gone out a dozen times with them. Mostly indoors but also asphalt and one little area with grass and snow too actually, will post some photos later!
> 
> In any case it held up pretty well keeping the red intact, with no peeling. There are dimples and imperfections but I much prefer how it still looks like the original sole rather than the textured vibram. Still have a slight concern that if I need to peel it off whether it'll take the sole with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589443
> View attachment 3589445



Does the invishield make the shoes more slippery.....I.e in carpets, on marble?


----------



## mIella

grtlegs said:


> Does the invishield make the shoes more slippery.....I.e in carpets, on marble?


I didn't notice much of a difference with it on, but naturally does not have the grip of vibram.


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wow MIella, the invisible shield seems to hold up really well  I love how it keeps the red fresh too but obviously a little natural wear shows, probably from times you were wearing them outdoors I guess x


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> And the newest member of my So Kate family:
> So Kate patent celeste
> View attachment 3567723



I love the color of these *highheeladdict*...the creative picture!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I love the color of these *highheeladdict*...the creative picture!



Thank you so much, stilly!


----------



## mIella

Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621



Wow, those shoes look beautiful and so does your outfit  but it looks very wintry and I can almost literally feel the cold!! Hope you managed OK in those  gorgeous So Kate's?


----------



## Onye54

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621


What a beautiful shot with such a beautiful shoe!! I can't explain it but when I wear So Kates I want to dump my feet into ice...so seeing this picture was somewhat soothing for me.


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621


Wow what a great photo - love the heel colour with the snow in the background


----------



## highheeladdict

Wore my SK patent encre to the birthday party of my bf`s dad
They got some nice compliments


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621



Love the pic *mlella*! Those So Kates look amazing on you! Nice to see you managed through the snow successfully...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Wore my SK patent encre to the birthday party of my bf`s dad
> They got some nice compliments
> View attachment 3597883
> View attachment 3597884
> View attachment 3597885



I love the color of these! I wore mine last weekend as well *shoetwin*!


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> I love the color of these! I wore mine last weekend as well *shoetwin*!


They're gorgeous @highheeladdict ! You deserve all those compliments. I was tempted when I saw them online once ... if you have some photos I'd love to see how they look in daylight if they take on a different hue.


----------



## highheeladdict

Here you go...  Pic taken in natural daylight, no photo editing


----------



## mIella

highheeladdict said:


> Here you go...  Pic taken in natural daylight, no photo editing
> View attachment 3598818


They're gorgeous! I so want a pair now, but they no longer seem to be on sale


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Love the pic *mlella*! Those So Kates look amazing on you! Nice to see you managed through the snow successfully...


Thanks @stilly you are too kind!!


----------



## LKBennettlover

highheeladdict said:


> Here you go...  Pic taken in natural daylight, no photo editing
> View attachment 3598818



wow, they are gorgeous, I love the deep blue colour


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621



Wow, that looks slippery honey! and sounds like it was tricky to negotiate that path in your sexy So Kates!

Lx


----------



## hellyers

mIella said:


> Found myself needing to cross a snowy icy path but my So Kates managed it, having to take smaller steps though!
> 
> View attachment 3595621


10 out of 10
What a wonderful picture. Your legs look really sexy in those nylons. That how legs should look in the winter in nice sheer nylons. Would have liked to have seen a few more photos they are so good.


----------



## LKBennettlover

hellyers said:


> 10 out of 10
> What a wonderful picture. Your legs look really sexy in those nylons. That how legs should look in the winter in nice sheer nylons. Would have liked to have seen a few more photos they are so good.



Agree, CLs look fab with nylons IMO
Louise


----------



## mIella

hellyers said:


> 10 out of 10
> What a wonderful picture. Your legs look really sexy in those nylons. That how legs should look in the winter in nice sheer nylons. Would have liked to have seen a few more photos they are so good.


Thanks hellyers! I do have a few more photos from the same day. I can get quite obsessed with taking photos sometimes but there's always a giddy feeling whenever I wear my So Kates, which I must say I had never felt before with other pairs of heels.


----------



## LKBennettlover

OMG, Such beautiful pictures


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

mIella said:


> Thanks hellyers! I do have a few more photos from the same day. I can get quite obsessed with taking photos sometimes but there's always a giddy feeling whenever I wear my So Kates, which I must say I had never felt before with other pairs of heels.
> 
> View attachment 3601092
> 
> View attachment 3601091
> 
> View attachment 3601093
> 
> View attachment 3601094


 .... beautiful !!!


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Thanks hellyers! I do have a few more photos from the same day. I can get quite obsessed with taking photos sometimes but there's always a giddy feeling whenever I wear my So Kates, which I must say I had never felt before with other pairs of heels.
> 
> View attachment 3601092
> 
> View attachment 3601091
> 
> View attachment 3601093
> 
> View attachment 3601094


Absolutely stunning photos, thanks for sharing. 
Sexy dress. love the nylons, gorgeous heels and perfect legs


----------



## hellyers

mIella said:


> Thanks hellyers! I do have a few more photos from the same day. I can get quite obsessed with taking photos sometimes but there's always a giddy feeling whenever I wear my So Kates, which I must say I had never felt before with other pairs of heels.
> 
> View attachment 3601092
> 
> View attachment 3601091
> 
> View attachment 3601093
> 
> View attachment 3601094


Your welcome.
Really love the pictures. I'm not a lover of bare legs in the winter with short skirts so it's nice to see you also like wearing nylons.
If you have time you should post more like these of yourself.


----------



## dianalondontv

mIella said:


> Holiday season is here and it's a great excuse to wear gorgeous heels. Let's all post some wintery scenes with our lovely So Kates!
> I am still loving the blue suede on these.
> 
> View attachment 3548340


so beautiful mIella , you have divine legs and the So Kate's look beautiful with nylons.


----------



## Flip88

Loubspassion said:


> View attachment 3581670
> 
> Now attached...[emoji4]


Beautiful [emoji216][emoji151]


----------



## bpreston2

Hi ladies!  Quick question for you on sizing...  I am typically a US size 7 in most shoes, occasionally a 7.5.  I just bought a new pair of patent So Kate in size 37.5.  The toe box is quite tight!  It even feels tighter than my earlier purchased So Kates, though it is the same size?  I feel like the length is great!  Just wondering if the toe box on these will stretch?


----------



## ashlie

bpreston2 said:


> Hi ladies!  Quick question for you on sizing...  I am typically a US size 7 in most shoes, occasionally a 7.5.  I just bought a new pair of patent So Kate in size 37.5.  The toe box is quite tight!  It even feels tighter than my earlier purchased So Kates, though it is the same size?  I feel like the length is great!  Just wondering if the toe box on these will stretch?



What leather is the other pair of so Kate's that you already own and what leather is your new pair?


----------



## bpreston2

ashlie said:


> What leather is the other pair of so Kate's that you already own and what leather is your new pair?



The So Kate that I already own are the leopard pony hair, and the new pair is shiny patent leather.  Thank you!


----------



## ashlie

bpreston2 said:


> The So Kate that I already own are the leopard pony hair, and the new pair is shiny patent leather.  Thank you!



That makes sense then. For me I need to go a half size up when buying patent. I buy a 39.5 in patent and a 39 in kid or suede-pretty much any other leather/fabric besides patent haha. This may be the case for you, or you may be able to stretch them overnight and have them fit like a glove! Patent just isn't as forgiving so you'll jut have to work a little harder to stretch them. Good luck!


----------



## kittenaura

Just to chime in with my own experience on sizing with these beauties for newcomers like myself--I took a half size down from my typical European size, which for me meant 36.5 instead of 37. I was astonished at how comfortable the So Kates are considering that they don't have a platform, and everyone I know talks about how uncomfortable they and CLs in general can be! I adore heels and wear them almost daily but my newly purchased pair of SK were my first Louboutins. I will have them shortly to post pictures


----------



## Kayapo97

mIella said:


> Thanks hellyers! I do have a few more photos from the same day. I can get quite obsessed with taking photos sometimes but there's always a giddy feeling whenever I wear my So Kates, which I must say I had never felt before with other pairs of heels.
> 
> View attachment 3601092
> 
> View attachment 3601091
> 
> View attachment 3601093
> 
> View attachment 3601094



absolutely beautiful sweetie


----------



## Sahura

Hi. What's the difference between Nappa Shiny and Kid?


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah, I've noticed that too and have been in the stores to compare and I really cannot appreciate the difference in real life......


----------



## mIella

I rarely find an occasion to wear my pair of So Kate Tissu Etincelle, because I feel they can be slightly ostentatious. But I love their sparkly beauty and at a hotel event there was a nice walkway and with the watery reflection they're really absolutely gorgeous. Would love to see how everyone is wearing their Tissu Etincelle.

And yes I was right on the edge there


----------



## LavenderIce

My SK family. I didn't keep the satin bouquet or tie and dye. The trash are keepers!


----------



## racquel

So Kate + Red, so gorgeous!


----------



## mal

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 3693846
> 
> 
> My SK family. I didn't keep the satin bouquet or tie and dye. The trash are keepers!


 That's the prettiest trash I have ever seen! Definitely keepers .. I think they far surpass the other two, and these were the ones you were waiting for.  Can't wait to see you… Take out the  Trash!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> That's the prettiest trash I have ever seen! Definitely keepers .. I think they far surpass the other two, and these were the ones you were waiting for.  Can't wait to see you… Take out the  Trash!!



Thank you.


----------



## highheeladdict

My SK 120 patent trash arrived today


----------



## LavenderIce

highheeladdict said:


> My SK 120 patent trash arrived today
> View attachment 3696640



They're fantastic!  They are my most anticipated pre-fall style.  You have a wonderful SK family.


----------



## Yogathlete

highheeladdict said:


> My SK 120 patent trash arrived today
> View attachment 3696640


I've been waiting to see more photos of these!! Do you find the extremely patterned CLs hard to style? I typically purchase them in a single color (suede, patent or nappa) but I have a few patterned SKs and I just don't know how to style them!


----------



## mIella

Has anyone bought or seen these bright patent purple SKs? I haven't seen any photos of them in real life, but I imagine they could be quite classy and stunning in person if the marketing photos are representative.


----------



## cadillacclaire

I've seen this color in person at my local shop, and it's STUNNING. Hoping I can get accustomed to my current  So Kate's before committing to a second pair! They have Fifetish in this color on the UK site too.


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> I rarely find an occasion to wear my pair of So Kate Tissu Etincelle, because I feel they can be slightly ostentatious. But I love their sparkly beauty and at a hotel event there was a nice walkway and with the watery reflection they're really absolutely gorgeous. Would love to see how everyone is wearing their Tissu Etincelle.
> 
> And yes I was right on the edge there
> 
> View attachment 3664750
> View attachment 3664751



These are amazing pics *mlella*!
They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> My SK 120 patent trash arrived today
> View attachment 3696640



These are so beautiful* highheeladdict*!
Little works of art...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> So Kate + Red, so gorgeous!



Those are so gorgeous on you *racquel*!!!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Those are so gorgeous on you *racquel*!!!



It's not me (I wish), I found them on Instagram.  Just an admirer


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> These are amazing pics *mlella*!
> They look gorgeous on you!



Thanks *stilly*!


----------



## dianalondontv

Enjoying my So Kate's prior to an evening out, in a typically shy and retiring pose or two  ...forgive me ... x


----------



## mIella

dianalondontv said:


> Enjoying my So Kate's prior to an evening out, in a typically shy and retiring pose or two  ...forgive me ... x


Wow those are some vicious-looking nail there... hope your date was unscathed at the end of the evening!

Nice to see that some are still wearing seamed stockings, even though I'm not a fan of them myself.


----------



## LKBennettlover

Gorgeous pictures Diana!


----------



## Kayapo97

mIella said:


> I rarely find an occasion to wear my pair of So Kate Tissu Etincelle, because I feel they can be slightly ostentatious. But I love their sparkly beauty and at a hotel event there was a nice walkway and with the watery reflection they're really absolutely gorgeous. Would love to see how everyone is wearing their Tissu Etincelle.
> 
> And yes I was right on the edge there [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3664750
> View attachment 3664751


Truly lovely


----------



## Dego

Can I join the club now..?


----------



## Loubspassion

Dego said:


> Can I join the club now..?


They look great on you Dego. Welcome to the club of So Kate addicted gals [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## mIella

Dego said:


> Can I join the club now..?



Welcome to the club!


----------



## flyygal

Dego said:


> Can I join the club now..?



Welcome to the club! Those look amazing on you [emoji108]


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate trash print, in love


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

highheeladdict said:


> My SK 120 patent trash arrived today
> View attachment 3696640


These are on my TO BUY list! damn!! cant wait to review these!!


----------



## stilly

dianalondontv said:


> Enjoying my So Kate's prior to an evening out, in a typically shy and retiring pose or two  ...forgive me ... x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713038
> View attachment 3713041



Love the pics *diana*!


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Can I join the club now..?



Those look gorgeous on you *Dego*!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate trash print, in love



Love the look *loveydovey*!
Amazing!


----------



## loveydovey35

stilly said:


> Love the look *loveydovey*!
> Amazing!


Thank you, Stilly! I always enjoy the pics you post.


----------



## flyygal

highheeladdict said:


> My SK 120 patent trash arrived today
> View attachment 3696640



Highheeladdict, can I see the top profile if you don't mind. I got one today and the prints on both are different. I'm wondering if that's the norm or there's been a mistake from the boutique when packaging


----------



## loveydovey35

flyygal said:


> Highheeladdict, can I see the top profile if you don't mind. I got one today and the prints on both are different. I'm wondering if that's the norm or there's been a mistake from the boutique when packaging



mine look different as well, not two shoes are the same.


----------



## flyygal

loveydovey35 said:


> mine look different as well, not two shoes are the same.



I understand no two different pairs will have the same prints but does it mean a pair will be two different prints?


----------



## loveydovey35

flyygal said:


> I understand no two different pairs will have the same prints but does it mean a pair will be two different prints?



that is my understanding, do you want me to take some pictures of mine and post so you can see? to be honest, the first time i otdered these shoes i ordered them directly from the CL website, I did not like the print that i got. So i sent them back and ordered them again but this time from Saks, i got the same print, didn't like it and sent back. It was like more brown looking. What i ordered was the shoe that i use for my avatar. more blue and pinks. I went to the CL boutique in Miami, and they didn't have it in my size. So i decided to order them from Bergdofs and guess what! i got a pair with more pinks and blues than the awful brown i got at first.


----------



## flyygal

Please and thank you. I'll love a picture from you to compare.


----------



## loveydovey35

flyygal said:


> Please and thank you. I'll love a picture from you to compare.



Hello Flygal, I took several pictures, let me know what you think.


----------



## highheeladdict

flyygal said:


> Highheeladdict, can I see the top profile if you don't mind. I got one today and the prints on both are different. I'm wondering if that's the norm or there's been a mistake from the boutique when packaging



Sorry, I just read your post...I´ll take pics as soon as I get home and post them here as quickly as possible


----------



## flyygal

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Flygal, I took several pictures, let me know what you think.



Thank you so much. It helps a lot. Mine also has lots of pink and purples. But TBH the different prints threw me off a bit.


----------



## flyygal

highheeladdict said:


> Sorry, I just read your post...I´ll take pics as soon as I get home and post them here as quickly as possible



Sure, that will be appreciated [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## highheeladdict

Better late than never....the pics of my SK trash


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Better late than never....the pics of my SK trash
> View attachment 3749914
> View attachment 3749916
> View attachment 3749917
> View attachment 3749918



They're so beautiful *highheeladdict*!
Like little works of art...


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kates in nude, really like that I can wear these with just about everything, still need to continue to practice walking with a steady foot, getting there...


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kates in nude, really like that I can wear these with just about everything, still need to continue to practice walking with a steady foot, getting there...



Love your outift...and that bright smile 
 We´re shoe twins  I love the nude SK too, they are one of my most worn pairs of SK.


----------



## loveydovey35

highheeladdict said:


> Love your outift...and that bright smile
> We´re shoe twins  I love the nude SK too, they are one of my most worn pairs of SK.


Thank you, highheeladdict (love the name, btw), I love those as well, missed out on the white iridescent pair when they came out


----------



## cadillacclaire

FYI, as they're so hot right now I thought one of you might be interested: there's a pair of SK Trash in 38 on Poshmark this morning. Never know, could be a steal if she's willing to haggle!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Christian-Louboutin-Size-38-595d76f7ea3f367ce915365e


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kates in nude, really like that I can wear these with just about everything, still need to continue to practice walking with a steady foot, getting there...



Love the look *loveydovey*!
 So cute!


----------



## loveydovey35

stilly said:


> Love the look *loveydovey*!
> So cute!



Thank you, Stilly!


----------



## flyygal

highheeladdict said:


> Better late than never....the pics of my SK trash
> View attachment 3749914
> View attachment 3749916
> View attachment 3749917
> View attachment 3749918



Thanks for posting. Now we are shoe twins [emoji7]


----------



## LavenderIce

.


----------



## label24




----------



## Christina2

label24 said:


> View attachment 3775607


I don't know the Alti 160. Sounds HIGH - which of course I love. I am a Hot Chick girl now. All day, every day. Took some getting used to but so worth it for the feeling and the attention - lol. Attention helps me a lot at my job, I work in retail - jewelry boutique.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> View attachment 3775607



Love these *label*!


----------



## fashionheelschic

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kates in nude, really like that I can wear these with just about everything, still need to continue to practice walking with a steady foot, getting there...


They look lovely on you!


----------



## irkkso

Can someone help me with this shoes, interested if it is real CL So Kate...? Thank you...


----------



## ashlie

irkkso said:


> Can someone help me with this shoes, interested if it is real CL So Kate...? Thank you...



You must post in the authentication thread for them to be authenticated. Hth!


----------



## SakuraJ

Good morning
I live in Switzerland and would like to sell a pair of patent leather so kate size 39; bought them on mytheresa.com. I could only wear them like two hours, i got the wrong size they're too small for me, they're my first pair ever of louboutin, but i cannot even keep them for my daughter she too will have big feet.
Is this the right thread to post the pictures?


----------



## leuleu

SakuraJ said:


> Good morning
> I live in Switzerland and would like to sell a pair of patent leather so kate size 39; bought them on mytheresa.com. I could only wear them like two hours, i got the wrong size they're too small for me, they're my first pair ever of louboutin, but i cannot even keep them for my daughter she too will have big feet.
> Is this the right thread to post the pictures?


You should try to sell them on anibis, it's free and you won't pay any fees if they sell.


----------



## LavenderIce

My Trash and Loubitag So Kates


----------



## loveydovey35

SakuraJ said:


> Good morning
> I live in Switzerland and would like to sell a pair of patent leather so kate size 39; bought them on mytheresa.com. I could only wear them like two hours, i got the wrong size they're too small for me, they're my first pair ever of louboutin, but i cannot even keep them for my daughter she too will have big feet.
> Is this the right thread to post the pictures?


Hi, so sorry to hear about the shoes, that stinks. Have you tried eBay, i have always been able to sell mine there. Also, there is a thread in this forum, under shoes, related to items that you may be selling. Good luck!


----------



## mal

Stunning!


LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 3893237
> 
> 
> My Trash and Loubitag So Kates


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> Stunning!



Thank you *mal*!


----------



## highheeladdict

My special So Kate`s 
Tie and Dye, Trash, Loubitag, Cork Chevron


----------



## Strep2031

So Kates in Quartz. Part of the sale at the boutique in Atlanta. I am in love with this color. Just for reference, I am a US 8 in most shoes but in So Kates, I wear a 9/39. My Pigalle Plato and New Simples are 38.5.


----------

